# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Helsingin Polkupyöräilijöiden kuntolenkit

## Risto Koivunen

Tämä keskusteluketju on omistettu Helsingin Polkupyöräilijöiden (HePo) kuntolenkeille, huhtikuusta 2014 eteenpäin.

Helsingin Polkupyöräilijöiden kuntolenkkien tavoitteena on pyöräilemällä kehittää ja ylläpitää  osallistujien kuntoa, sekä totuttaa osallistujia sujuvaan ja  turvalliseen ryhmäajoon. Lenkit ovat maksuttomia ja avoimia kaikille  halukkaille yhdistyksen jäsenyydestä riippumatta. Lenkit ajetaan  osallistujien omalla vastuulla.

Lisätietoa Helsingin Polkupyöräilijöiden toiminnasta, sekä kuntolenkkien yleiset ohjeet, aikataulut ja lähtöpaikat löytyvät yhdistyksen kotisivuilta:

http://www.hepo.fi/

Lisäksi yksittäisten lenkkien ja retkien tiedot löytyvät myös yhdistyksen ylläpitämästä Fillarikalenterista:

http://fillarikalenteri.fi/

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Muita Helsingin Polkupyöräilijöiden toimintaan liittyviä keskusteluketjuja Fillarifoorumilla:

1.) Helsingin Polkupyöräilijöiden pyöräretket

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?41794

2.) HePon uusi ja rauhallinen naisten maanantailenkki Viikistä

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?50865

3.) HePon naisten lenkit = tammaravit

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?35742

4.) Vanhat lenkkikeskustelut (kesäkuu 2008 - maaliskuu 2014, ei enää käytössä)

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...n-yhteislenkit

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tervehdys wanhoille ja uusille hepolaisille  :Hymy: 

Virallisesti HePon ajokausi käynnistyy totuttuun tapaan huhtikuun puolessa välissä, mutta "epävirallisesti" ajetaan jo aiemmin. Kauden '14 uudistuksia ovat mm. *uuden naisten* (lue. hitaamman kuntovauhdin) lenkin perustaminen. Tämän *itäisestä Helsingistä alkavan lenkin* ohella Espoon tutut Tammaravit Bembölestä jatkuvat totuttuun tapaan. Uudesta lenkistä lisätietoja edellä Riston viestissä linkitetystä HePon naisten lenkit (Tammaravit) -keskustelussa. Toinen uudistus tulee näkymään Vantaankosken *tiistailenkeillä*, joilla aletaan ajaa (wanha wauhtiajomallin ja -ryhmän  lisänä) *28-ryhmän johdettuja, tasavauhtisia lenkkejä*. Tämäkin toivottu uudistus. (Tarkennus: tiistain ja torstain vauhtiajoryhmät V-koskelta säilyvät siis ennallaan; uusi tiistain 28-ryhmä vain täydentää niitä.) Uudella ryhmällä pyritään tarjoamaan väylä nopeampaan lenkkivauhtiin niille, jotka vierastavat turhan rajua siirtymää 25-28:n peruskuntovauhdista (pk) vauhtikestävyysharjoitteluun (vk).

Muutoin alkava ajokausi näyttää hyvin samanlaiselta kuin v. 2013. 

Toivottavaa olisi, että entistä useampi kuski kiinnostuisi osallistumisesta hepolaisten eritasoisiin seurajoukkueisiin, joita kesän kuntoajoihin (pk-seudulla sekä muualla Suoemssa) yritetään koota. -- Myös aamuvirkkujen sunnuntailähtö Vantaankoskelta (klo 9) on mahdollista liittää ajo-ohjelmaan, mutta vain jos saadaan siihen 1-2 innokasta vetäjää; minulle voi ilmoittautua.

*Hyvää ja ennen kaikkea turvallista alkavaa ajokautta 2014 kaikille*  :Hymy:

----------


## Sipisihvola

Onko la tai su mitään epävirallista?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Huomiseksi on luvassa kylmää ja tuulista, joten metsänsuojaiset pikkutiet kutsuvat, siispä tarjotaanpa tällaista:

n. 4 h:n lenkki lauantaina 5.4. Maunulan Majalta klo 10. Kalustosuositus olisi cyclocross-pyörä tai muu joka ei pelästy hiekkateitä ja satunnaisia pehmeämpiä pätkiä.
Ajetaan kuitenkin valtaosaltaan kovaa pohjaa ja vältetään jäätä ja mutaa. Vauhti sellainen Lepuskin iltalenkkien rauhallisen vauhdin mukainen (eli mulla itsellä sykealue crossarilla PK:n alarajalla). Keskinopeus ehkä vähän päälle 20 km/h.
Puolessa välissä kahvitauko. Lenkin suunta on itään päin.

Siirtymämatkalle Majalle voi lähteä myös klo 9:30 Lepuskista Sellon Pyörän edustalta.

----------


## gabriel3l

[QUOTE = Sipisihvola; 2189968] Is there any Sat or Sun informal? Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

Hi, I would like to start at 11 from Vantaankoski for about 100km. Not really experienced but the pace should be a decent one. Let me know in case you are interested.

We could try for example this route or a similar one:http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2403845

I do not know very well the area, I'm relatively new in Finland.

----------


## Isä nitro

Two of us are starting from Vantaankoski tomorrow at 11 o'clock. Welcome. It will be windy but the road calls...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Sathamoth

> Hi, I would like to start at 11 from Vantaankoski for about 100km. Not really experienced but the pace should be a decent one. Let me know in case you are interested.
> We could try for example this route or a similar one:http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2403845
> I do not know very well the area, I'm relatively new in Finland.



Hi Gabriel,

As "Isä nitro" said, at least two of us will start at Vantaankoski tomorrow at 11:00. Duration: about 3 hours. Pace: will depend on wind conditions, but probably somewhere in 27-30 km/h range.

----------


## gabriel3l

Hi, I'll be there. I'll start with you and we'll see how much we can go together. Last week I was able to keep to 28 with the group just for 40 km and the whether was decent.

Thank you!

----------


## mentunik

> Huomiseksi on luvassa kylmää ja tuulista, joten metsänsuojaiset pikkutiet kutsuvat, siispä tarjotaanpa tällaista:
> 
> n. 4 h:n lenkki lauantaina 5.4. Maunulan Majalta klo 10. Kalustosuositus olisi cyclocross-pyörä tai muu joka ei pelästy hiekkateitä ja satunnaisia pehmeämpiä pätkiä.
> Ajetaan kuitenkin valtaosaltaan kovaa pohjaa ja vältetään jäätä ja mutaa. Vauhti sellainen Lepuskin iltalenkkien rauhallisen vauhdin mukainen (eli mulla itsellä sykealue crossarilla PK:n alarajalla). Keskinopeus ehkä vähän päälle 20 km/h.
> Puolessa välissä kahvitauko. Lenkin suunta on itään päin.
> 
> Siirtymämatkalle Majalle voi lähteä myös klo 9:30 Lepuskista Sellon Pyörän edustalta.






Tulen majalle

----------


## Sathamoth

Tänään tuli ajettua mukava lenkki. Aurinko paistoi ja tuuli tarjosi vastusta riittämiin. Klo 11:00:ltä Vantaankosken grillikioskilta lähti neljä kuskia kohti Klaukkalaa, siitä Nurmijärvi idän puolelta kiertäen Rajamäen kautta Jokelaan, Järvenpäähän, Tuusulaan ja takaisin Vantaalle. Reitin aikana pysähdyttiin kahvila Roosaan lounaalle. Siirtymien kanssa matkaa tuli 128km, ilman siirtymiä n. 100km. Välillä jakaannuttiin kahteen pariin ja otettiin vapaan vauhdin pyrähdyksiä, mutta muuten mentiin aika rauhallista vauhtia. Koko matkan liikkuvaksi keskariksi muodostui 25.6 km/h. Jälki Stravassa.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

7 ajajan crossiporukka ajoi n. 93 km lenkin. Reittin suunnittelu oli aamulla vielä vähän vaiheessa, mutta piirtelin jälkikäteen puhtaaksi suunnitelman: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4366473
Ajettu reitti poikkesi siitä Myllypyron ja Pihlajamäen kohdalta kun kaahasin ohi risteyksen eikä sitten viitsinyt enää palata takaisinkaan päin (seurauksena jouduttiin liikennevaloristeyksiin, vaikka niitä pyrin välttämään).

----------


## mentunik

Kiitokset Jarille hyvästä lenkistä!

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Ajattelin avata ennakkoon keskiviikon Viikin lenkkikauden huomenna tuulesta huolimatta. Startti kuudelta Viikistä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lattamiehentien risteys n. 18.40?

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Perinteisesti juu.

----------


## Sathamoth

Olisiko kenelläkään kiinnostusta lähteä lauantaina 12.4. 70-100km lenkille, keskari 27-30, lähtöpaikka Kuninkaanmäki, lähtöaika 11:00, reitiksi joku sopiva? Lähden itse joka tapauksessa tt-fillarillani, mukaan vaan jos inspaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Alkavan maantielenkkikauden kunniaksi Fillarikalenterista löytyvät nyt perinteikkäiden Vantaankosken sunnuntailenkkien reittisuunnitelmat viikoille 15-40. Reitit kulkevat aiemmilta vuosilta tuttuja tieosuuksia pitkin. Taukopaikkoina toimivat pääasiallisesti Lottamuseo, Vanha Unkka, Siippoon Neste ja Kahvila Roosa, satunnaisesti myös muita paikkoja. Nurmijärven Teboil on toistaiseksi suljettuna (ilmeisesti sinne etsitään uutta huoltamoyrittäjää?), mikä vaikuttaa hieman reittivalintoihin.

Ensimmäinen maantielenkki ajetaan ensi sunnuntaina, eli 13.4. joka on myös HePon maantielenkkikauden virallinen aloituspäivä. Innokkaimmathan ovat tosin jo ehtineet käydä epävirallisesti ajelemassa useammalla eri suunnalla.

----------


## Isä nitro

Huomisesta eli lauantain 12.4. lähtö Maunulasta klo 10.30 on kyse. Tähän ei oltu vielä linkitetty reittisuunnitelmaa. Kysynkin että oletteko mahdollisesti koukkaamassa huomenna Vantaankosken grillikioskin kautta, josta voisin liittyä iloiseen seuraanne?

----------


## Privileged

Sunnuntaiksi ennustettu sadetta, joten ajelen huomenna lauantaina Vantaankoskelta tälläisen http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3311894 klo 11:00 ja mukaan voi tulla  :Hymy: 

Tauko Lottakanttiinissa.

----------


## NNok

> Sunnuntaiksi ennustettu sadetta, joten ajelen huomenna lauantaina Vantaankoskelta tälläisen http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3311894 klo 11:00 ja mukaan voi tulla 
> 
> Tauko Lottakanttiinissa.



Good, see you there.

(B.L)

----------


## wilier-08

> Sunnuntaiksi ennustettu sadetta, joten ajelen huomenna lauantaina Vantaankoskelta tälläisen http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3311894 klo 11:00 ja mukaan voi tulla 
> 
> Tauko Lottakanttiinissa.



Hei kannattaa aja Ruotsinkyläntien kautta,Lahelantiellä tietyö,soraa,soraa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Niin, viittasin tosiaan tuossa viestissäni Fillarikalenterissa olevaan huomiseen lenkkiin. Josko ne Maunulasta tulijatkin tulisivat sinne Vantaankoskelle. Minä ainakin suunnistan sinne 11 pintaan Privilegedin innoittamana. Sieltä Vkoskelta kun pääsee heti maantiemeininkiin.

----------


## Privileged

> Hei kannattaa aja Ruotsinkyläntien kautta,Lahelantiellä tietyö,soraa,soraa.



Kiitoksia tiedosta! 

Reitti korjattuna http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4419472

----------


## Sathamoth

Taidan minäkin tulla sinne vkosken grillikiskalle 11:ksi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snow

Kuukausi sitten Lahelantie oli vielä ihan normaalikunnossa. Tietyö on ilmeisesti alkanut tässä ihan hiljattain?

----------


## Wacky

Ensi kerralla sitten pojat sisurin vaihdot pitäis sujua tähän malliin  :Vink:

----------


## Privileged

Vantaankoskelta taisi startata 15 kuskia yhteensä, joista pari kääntyi muutaman kilometrin jälkeen omalle lenkille suunnitellusti ja yksi oikaisi ennen taukoa kotiinpäin.

Tauolta lähtiessä päätettiin myös oikaista suunnitellusta reitistä rengasrikkojen ym viivästyksien takia suoraan Vantaankoskelle ja matkaa kertyi 71km noin 30km/h keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...llvn04kb3lv3ds

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Niin ja yksi lähti Seutulan pannujen jäljiltä ehjäyttämään sormeaan.

----------


## JiiTee

Ketuttaa. Pikkurillin nivel ja luu ranteen puolelta poikki, oikea käsi. Väliaikainen kipsi. Kirurgin pöytä odottaa. 4-8 vko paraneminen kuulemma yleensä.
Muistaako joku rekkarin? En tiedä onko hyötyä rekkarista kuitenkaan. Oma moka kuitenkin. Ja auto oli jo ulkona tilanteesta.

----------


## jjyrki

Keskiviikkolenkki Viikistä (ei sisällä siirtymää Viikistä Kuninkaanmäkeen)
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4998430

----------


## nikib

Tasaisen tappavan tylsä 34-ryhmä ajoi Mellunmäen taajamakyltille asti 34.0 keskarilla. Datat http://connect.garmin.com/activity/518578127

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

25:ssä myötätuulen siivittämänä ja mäkiosuuden "hurjastelun" jälkeen keskari 26,9 mutta Viikissä runsaan kevariajamisen myötä maltillinen 25,5. Yxi kuski oli sen verran hyvävoimainen, etten saanut häntä millään kiinni mäkikiriosuudella. Muille huutelin mäissä, että "sykkeet ylös!" ja "omaan tahtiin, ei ole kilpailu!" Ovelta-ovelle  (siirtymineen) 65 km, elikkä oikein kohdallaan ovat tällaisen arkisen iltalenkin kilometrit(kin)  :Hymy:  --Minkälaisia matkoja teille tulee keskiviikkolenkillä? Onko pitkiäkin siirtymiä? Tuleeko joku Espoosta asti...?  :Leveä hymy:  (Vertailun vuoksi: käyn muutaman kerran kauden aikana ajamassa Bembölestä, jonne siirtymää on 17 km...)

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

Matkaa tuli tänään siirtymineen 122 km (Klaukkalasta).

----------


## mwf

Toinen 28-ryhmä seurasi ensimmäistä pienen välimatkan päästä ehkä 29:n keskarilla aina Massbyn tietöille asti, jonne jäimme samoihin valoihin kahdesti ollessamme vähän turhan antelijaita tien antamisessa parille rekalle. Kun olimme päässet jatkamaan molemmista valoista, ensimmäinen 28 oli varmaan jo Itäkeskuksessa. Ilmeisesti olin ainoa, joka oli ajanut mäkiosuuden aiemmin (ja senkin vain kerran viikko sitten), mutta onneksi päädyimme oikealle tielle. Ryhmä katkesi Östersundomin jälkeen kun taakaa kuului että jättäytyvät vauhdista. Viikkiin saapuessa keskari 28.5.

Keskiviikkolenkit on iisejä kun tulee lähtöpaikalle vain 12 kilsan siirtymä. Sunnuntailenkeillä matkaa on reilu 20km suuntaan, mikä nosti kokonaismatkan viime sunnintaina 126 kilometriin, joka kyllä sopii ihan hyvin kun tarkoitus on parantaa kuntoa ja se ymmärtääkseni onnistuu parhaiten polkemalla  :Hymy:

----------


## sakahart-73

32-ryhmä ajoi Porvoontielle 32,6 keskarilla (Viikissä mittari näytti 31,3) ja seisoi myös molemmissa  valoissa. Oli minulle ensimmäinen kerta uudella reitillä ja en oikeen  vielä keksinyt, mitä hyötyä tosta pitkästä tylsästä kiertotiestä on  (edes ilman valoissa seisomista). Pahimmat montut jää edelleen reitille.  Mutta tosiaan viime viikon Immersbyntie-sählinkien jälkeen parempi on  että kaikki ajaa saman reitin.

----------


## J.U.K

No laitampa tarinaa omista siirtymisistäni kun siihen oikein yllytetään.
Kuninkaanmäken mulla tulee 8 km, mutta en siinne ole koskaan alle 20 km päässyt.
Elikkäs ajan pohjiksi omaa lenkkiä koska en näiden lenkkivuosien aikana ole kertaakaan päättänyt ajoa Viikkiin.
Päätän porukassa ajon välillä Östersundom - Vartioharju ja pääsen näillä konsteilla ajamaan valtaosan lenkistä maantiellä.
Tavoitteena on saada min. 60 km ja se on kokolailla hyvin onnistunutkin. 
Tässäpä yksi hyvä ( itsekäs ) syy kannattaa uutta pidennystä Söderkullan kautta.
Harmittava takaisku tosin koettiin kun Massbyntien remppa sattui juuri tähän ajankohtaan.
Toisaalta pitkässä juoksussa on vaan eduksi kun saadaan hyvää tienpintaa lisättyä.
Söderkullan kierrosta en pidä mitenkään tylsänä, sanoisin kumpuilevaa suurpiirteistä maalaistietä ja pari hyvää töppyrää.
Vantaankoskelle mulla tulee n 20 km sivu ja siksi jää vähemmälle ne pidemmät lenkit.

----------


## kp63

SU 120-130km/ 33-34km/h . Löytyskö porukkaa pikkasen kovemmalle lenkille. Veikkola-Vihti-Nurmijärvi suunta ja tauko Siippoon neste. Reitti mäkisempi kuin perinteiset Hepoilut. Nyt alkas olee se hetki kaudesta kun pitäs alkaa porukalla kunto riittämään.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, 

jos olit Rukan Valtavaaralla 1.4., niin sinulle on viesti HePon kautta. Tällainen "kryptisempi" postaus tähän väliin...  :Hymy:

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

> SU 120-130km/ 33-34km/h . Löytyskö porukkaa pikkasen kovemmalle lenkille. Veikkola-Vihti-Nurmijärvi suunta ja tauko Siippoon neste. Reitti mäkisempi kuin perinteiset Hepoilut. Nyt alkas olee se hetki kaudesta kun pitäs alkaa porukalla kunto riittämään.



Kiinnostaa sillä varauksella, että jalat eivät ole ihan tönkkönä vielä sunnuntaina. Tänään ainakin olo aika väsähtänyt.

----------


## Privileged

Hyvältä vaikuttaa Karin ehdotelma, mutta varmaksi en mene vielä lupaamaan osallistumista.

Tuossa vielä sunnuntain Fillarikalenteriin merkattu reitti http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5011449
(Alusta hieman muutettu, kun Vanha Nurmijärventie taitaa olla vielä eteläpäästä tietyömaan kourissa.) 

Taukopaikalle Vanhaan Unkkaan noin 52km ja kokonaismatka 88km

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Oliko jollakulla tietoa eli valistunutta arvausta keskiviikon osallistujamääristä?

----------


## kp63

> SU 120-130km/ 33-34km/h . Löytyskö porukkaa pikkasen kovemmalle lenkille. Veikkola-Vihti-Nurmijärvi suunta ja tauko Siippoon neste. Reitti mäkisempi kuin perinteiset Hepoilut. Nyt alkas olee se hetki kaudesta kun pitäs alkaa porukalla kunto riittämään.



2 ehkää eli ei taida tämmönen speksi tällä hetkellä sopivan. en viitsi tulla koskelle arpomaan eli jos ei varmoja mukana, niin jätetään väliin.

----------


## k.t.s.

> 2 ehkää eli ei taida tämmönen speksi tällä hetkellä sopivan. en viitsi tulla koskelle arpomaan eli jos ei varmoja mukana, niin jätetään väliin.



Jos mieli vielä muuttuu ja keli on kuiva niin mukana ollaan.

----------


## fiber

Ajaako huominen Maunulan majan lenkki Vantaankosken kautta? Suunnitelmissa on tulla sitä kautta mukaan.

----------


## kp63

Mieli muuttui. Mutta jos joku haluaa pidempää ja vauhdikkaampaa, niin  IK-32 lenkille saapi tulla. Starttaa klo 9.00 Klaukkalan kirkolta tai  klo 10 bembölen kahvituvalta. Klaukkala-Klaukkala noin 135km ja  tupa-tupa noin 125. kahvit Läyliäisissä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

R., laskin 65 osallistujaa keskiviikkona. Kesälomakauden alku vaikuttaa.

J.k. Maunulasta starttasi lauantaina klo 10.30-10.40 V-koskelle 6+2+2 kuskia.

----------


## big4man

Maunulan lenkki suuntautui tänään reitille Vantaankoski - Rinnekoti - Velskolan mäet - Bodom. Kiitoksia vaan kaikille mukavasta lenkistä! Navakassa tuulessa keskinopeus oli Bodomille tultaessa karvan alle 28 km/h.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Iltalenkki, 157 km 


Jo perinteinen (kolmatta kertaa ajettava) juhannus-aatonaaton iltalenkki ajetaan torstaina 19.6. klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Pituus n. 157 km. 
Tällä kuitataan HePon sunnuntailenkkien kesäkuun pitkä lenkki. 


Reittinä Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2691826 
Kaksi taukoa: Karkkilan ABC Masuuni (58 km) ja Lohjan Aseman Pizza-Kebab (+ 54 km). 
Keskinopeus 28-30 km/h ja vauhdinjako Hepon sunnuntailenkkien mukainen, eli tasainen kuormitus. 


Jonkinlaista varoitusvalotuikkua taakse ja eteen voisin suositella. 
Irtohihaa, lahjetta ja tuuliliiviä mukaan siltä varalta että illan mittaan ilma kylmenee.


Vapaaehtoinen ilmoittautuminen fillarikalenteriin: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event...1574/2014-6-19 (kirjautuminen: http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/login)

----------


## fiber

Päivän lenkin 33/34-ryhmä ajoi hepomaisen uskollisesti hiukan speksin yli. Vähän vaihtelevasti noin 14 kuskia, 85 km, 35 km/h. (oma data stravassa) Hiukan loppukirinkin poikasta, mikä oli hauskaa.

Jarkolta paukahti vanne yhteen kuoppaan. Koitetaan muistaa, että kärki kiertää isommat kuopat jo hyvissä ajoin 0,5-1 metrin etäisyydeltä, ja näyttää ajolinjalle jäävät kuopat jo 5-10 metriä ennen kuin ollaan niiden kohdalla.

----------


## jjyrki

Jep, vauhdikasta ja siistiä oli meininki.

Rohkeasti vain hakemaan korvausia tienpitäjältä näistä vaurioista. Tienpitäjä on selvisti tehnyt valinnan: on halvemaa maksaa korvauksia rikkoutuneista kiekoista ja autonvanteista kuin pitää tiestö kunnossa.

----------


## Thundermand

30-ryhmä ajoi vajaan 31 km/h:n keskivauhdilla. Pian lähdän jälkeen alettiin ajaa hieman karkeasti telaketjua, muutta paluumatkalla se muuttui selvästi sulavammaksi. Ja Katriinantiellä toki kova lopppukiri. Hieno lenkki.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2834159

E: Alunperin 14, lopussa 12 kuskia.

----------


## TeemuF

28-ryhmä, 20 kuskia, muutaman kymmenyksen tarkkuudella speksivauhti.

----------


## Hannes -60

25-ryhmässä 12 kuskia, speksissä ei pysytty, amatööri vetohommissa, mutta vauhti taisi olla passeli kommenteista päätellen.
Ylämäet maltilla ja alamäet reippaasti, siinä päivän resepti. Kiitos mukana olleille.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/521077543

Toivottavasti nyt näkyy

----------


## PolkkaPilkku

> 25-ryhmässä 12 kuskia, speksissä ei pysytty, amatööri vetohommissa, mutta vauhti taisi olla passeli kommenteista päätellen.
> Ylämäet maltilla ja alamäet reippaasti, siinä päivän resepti. Kiitos mukana olleille.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/521077543



Jos haluat, että muut näkee sinun datasi, niin sinun tulee muuttaa toiminnon yksityisyyttä niin, että kaikki näkevät.

----------


## Tassu

Keliennuste tiistaille 17.6. näyttäis olevan ok, joten 28 iltalenkki vois olla paikallaan. Mulla oli joku reittikin jo suunniteltu, mutta jos oikein muistan niin kelviä pitkin kohti bemböleä ja velskolaa.

EDIT: ma klo 18 ennuste huonompi, ilmoittelen tiistaina 16.30 mennessä jos jätän väliin

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Oliko sunnuntaina mahdollisesti 32-ryhmää (ja sille jotakin osallistujamäärää)?

----------


## tee_pu

ryhmät oli seuraavat: 33-34, 30, 28 ja 25. Lukumäärää en osaa sanoa...

----------


## hannahoo

30-ryhmässä laskin mielestäni olleen 11 kuskia.

----------


## Tassu

Koska on kesä niin sitä odottaa, että sais ajella edes vähän sellasessa kesäisemmässä kelissä = en tule tänään koskelle.

----------


## sykeli

Tänä iltana aurinkoista, nolla milliä sadetta luvattu, 4-6 m/s tuulta ja 11 astetta lämmintä.  Ihan kelvolliselta tuo kuulostaa. Kuinka paljon tiistaisin on ollu ajajia?

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Kuinka paljon tiistaisin on ollu ajajia?



Tilasto-arkiston mukaan tiistaisin on ollut paikalla 0-12 kuskia, olosuhteista riippuen. Tämä sekä viime että kuluvana vuonna.

Näyttäisi kyllä aika tuuliselta tuolla ulkosalla.

----------


## lynxlynx

7-kuskia oli, perinteisen reippaasti ajettiin, 4-jatkoi loppuun asti.

----------


## lynxlynx

Tarkempaa speksiä, ajettiin noin 70kilsaa ja about 2h10min. Tällasen kilpasarjan pääjoukko-kuskin keskisyke oli 164, eli oli se ajoittain ihan reipasta tänään. Luvut noin lukuja kilsojen osalta kun oikaisin Tikkurilantien kautta suoraan kotiin.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Iltalenkki, 157 km 
> 
> 
> Jo perinteinen (kolmatta kertaa ajettava) juhannus-aatonaaton iltalenkki ajetaan torstaina 19.6. klo 18 Bembölen kahvituvalta. Pituus n. 157 km. 
> Tällä kuitataan HePon sunnuntailenkkien kesäkuun pitkä lenkki. 
> 
> 
> Reittinä Selki-Karkkila-Pusula-Lohja as-Siuntio kk : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2691826 
> Kaksi taukoa: Karkkilan ABC Masuuni (58 km) ja Lohjan Aseman Pizza-Kebab (+ 54 km). 
> ...




Illaksi ennustetaan sadetta. Ei kannata vielä varata pizzoja Lohjalta, sillä lyhennetään lenkkiä sen mukaan kuinka märkää on. Palataan Karkkilasta Vihdin ja Nummelan kautta suoraan (= 58 km) jos satelee. Tai jos sataa jo aikaisemmin, niin voidaan lyhentää reittiä vaikka niin että pidetään tauko jo Otalammella, jolloin lenkin koko pituudeksi tulee n. 70 km.

----------


## 365

Laskiko kukaan miten monta meitä oli yhteensä eilisessä keskiviikon (Viikin) lenkissä?

30km/h ryhmässä lähti 5 kuskia, oli hauska lenkki: kokeiltiin telaketuja välillä ja sitten vähän kovempaa mäkiosuudella. Kun tultiin Uudelle Porvoontielle keskari oli hiukan alle 32km/h. Sitten ainakin minulle iski puheripuli ja samalla keskari tippui jonkun verran. Kolme kuskia kiitti seurasta kehä III paikkeella, viimeiset kaksi ajoi loppuun (Viikkiin) asti noin 28 tahtiin.

Koko lenkin keskaria en ole onnistunut selvittämään uudessa navigaatorissani... Mutta jos manuaalisesti lasken oikein niin 30,4km/h olisi ollut koko lenkki?

----------


## hannahoo

34-vauhtiin lähti isompi porukka (arviolta noin 10 henkeä), joka kuitenkin hajosi Söderkullantiellä, kun kärki halusi ilmeisesti päästellä vähän kovempaa. Neljän kuskin voimin tultiin sitten vähän hitaammin, joskin meidänkin keskari taisi olla ennen Ingmannia noin 35 km/h.

Ohitettiin jokin hitaampi ryhmä Immersbyntiellä. Olin käsityksessä, että kaikki kiertävät Söderkullantien kautta, jotta näitä turhia ohitustilanteita ei tulisi?

P.S. Massbyntiellä ei ole enää liikennevaloja.

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> Illaksi ennustetaan sadetta. Ei kannata vielä varata pizzoja Lohjalta, sillä lyhennetään lenkkiä sen mukaan kuinka märkää on. Palataan Karkkilasta Vihdin ja Nummelan kautta suoraan (= 58 km) jos satelee. Tai jos sataa jo aikaisemmin, niin voidaan lyhentää reittiä vaikka niin että pidetään tauko jo Otalammella, jolloin lenkin koko pituudeksi tulee n. 70 km.



Katsoin pizzapaikan aukioloajan jostain väärin. Se meneekin kiinni jo klo 10, eli ihan siihen ei oikein ehditä. Ajetaan lenkki tällä kertaa yhdellä kahvitauolla. Koska sateen (joskin heikon) todennäköisyys on suuri, niin jaetaan Karkkilassa porukka kahteen osaan: toiset ajavat täyden lenkin vähän reippaammin (keskari ehkä 30-32) ja toiset ajavat lyhyempää reittiä takaisin normivauhdilla.

----------


## kp63

sadetilanne sellainen, että rupeen tempoo muuta kuin filoa. hauskaa jussia kaikille tutuille

----------


## mwf

Fillarikalenteri näyttää lauantaille ja sunnuntaille lenkkejä, mutta miten on? Jossain kommentissa taisi olla mainintaa ettei juhannuksen takia olisi? Taitaa olla niin kansainvälinen fiilis futiskisojen takia (Tourin lämppäri jne.) että en anna Juhannuksen estää treenaamista.

----------


## Tassu

Viime vuonna en päässy juhannuslenkille, joten tänä vuonna se oli vähän niinku must. Siitäkin huolimatta, että keli oli sateinen ja märkä.

Mutta nyt maistuu valkoviini hyvälle aivan mahtavan lenkin jälkeen. 7 kuskia ajo koko lenkin, joka oli tällä kertaa lyhennetty versio speksistä. Kuitenkin 117 km yhdellä tauolla. Kiitos äijät, ja hyvää juhannusta.

----------


## Elinako

Mietin myös tänään mahtaako viikonlopun lenkeille löytyä lähtijöitä? Vai onko kaikki lähteneet mökille juhannuksen viettoon?

----------


## mikko-a

Näissä juhannuslenkeissä on jotain taikaa. Loistava reitti, ainutlaatuinen tunnelma. Vähän oli märkää alussa, mutta ei se niin haitannut. Kiitokset Jarille järjestämisestä ja kaikki osallistujille hyvästä seurasta.

----------


## PPJ

Oli kyllä aivan mahtava lenkki. Vaatteetkin oli itseasiassa miltei kuivat kun pääsi kotiin, sukkia lukuunottamatta.

Mulla tuli kilometrejä kotiovelta kotiovelle mittarin mukaan 119.99, olisi varmaan pitänyt ajaa yks ympyrä vielä parkkipaikalla niin 120km olis mennyt rikki.

----------


## 365

Minuakin kiinnostaa lenkki lauantaina (Manulasta) ja/tai sunnuntaina (Vantaankoski).
Olisko lähtiöitä tasatehoinen 30-32 ryhmään? Sää näyttäisi paremmalta lauantaiksi, ainakin Forecan sivuilla...

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Fillarikalenteri näyttää lauantaille ja sunnuntaille lenkkejä, mutta miten on? Jossain kommentissa taisi olla mainintaa ettei juhannuksen takia olisi?



Kyllä lenkkejä on perinteisesti ajettu juhannuksena normaalin aikataulun mukaan - samoin kuin pääsiäisenä, wappuna, Tour de Helsinki -päivänä, itsenäisyyspäivänä ja uutena vuotena. Jouluisin ei tosin yleensä ole lenkkeilty.

Edit: oliko jollakulla tietoa keskiviikon Viikin lenkin osallistujamääristä? 30- ja 34- ryhmien vahvuudethan tuossa jo kerrottiin.

----------


## J.U.K

> Kyllä lenkkejä on perinteisesti ajettu juhannuksena normaalin aikataulun mukaan - samoin kuin pääsiäisenä, wappuna, Tour de Helsinki -päivänä, itsenäisyyspäivänä ja uutena vuotena. Jouluisin ei tosin yleensä ole lenkkeilty.
> 
> Edit: oliko jollakulla tietoa keskiviikon Viikin lenkin osallistujamääristä? 30- ja 34- ryhmien vahvuudethan tuossa jo kerrottiin.



30

----------


## mzaq

Minkähän verran porukkaa olisi tulossa huomiselle lenkille Maunulan majalta?

----------


## Wiszsla

Tarkoitus olisi tulla mukaan Maunulasta. Muiden puolesta en osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## mzaq

Hyvä lenkki oli tänään! Viitsisiköhän joku laittaa tänne linkin reitistä, jos se on johonkin gepsiin tallentunut? Omasta vehkeestä loppui akku jo Veikkolan pysähdyspaikalla.

----------


## Tassu

Tuossa on välille Vkoski-Bemböle. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/525149790

Mukavasti reitti väisti sateet vaikka muutaman kerran meinas vähän tiputtaa. Pääsikö koko lenkin ajaneet kuivina Maunulaan? Mulla kävi huono tuuri, Kauniaisissa tuli 3 km matkalla vettä, joten pyörä pääsi pesuun sit kuitenkin. Vastatuulta piisas, mutta olihan se mukava lasketella sit myötäsessä.

Bembölestä Veikkolaan on sit uutta asfalttia Ämmässuolle saakka ja hienona yllätyksenä oli uusi asfaltti myös Lapinkylästä Mankkiin. Siinähän saa kohta vetää rundia hienolla alustalla.

----------


## jjyrki

Täs huominen reitti selkokielellä:  http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5093254

Tullu sen verran harrastettua märkäpyöräilyä viime aikoina että maantielenkille en lähde jos sssssataa.

----------


## Hannes -60

Koskelle ilmaantui 24 kuskia. jotka jaettiin kahteen ryhmään. Kuinka moni ajoi koko lenkin, en tiedä, koska tänään pelasin varman päälle mahdollisen sateen varalta
ja ajoin oman lyhennetyn lenkin Palojoelta suoraan kotiin.

----------


## Wiszsla

Hitaammassa ryhmässä lähti V-koskelta 11 ja yhdessä palasi 8. Ainakin kaksi palasi omia reittejään; lisäksi taukopaikalla jotkut vaihtoivat nopeampaan tai hitaampaan. Keskari oli 29.8-30.0. Sade kyllä kasteli, mutta olipahan sadetakille käyttöä. Ja lopussa oli voimia lyhyelle kirillekin. Kiitos hyvästä fiiliksestä kelistä huolimatta.

----------


## pesuman

V-koskella jaettiin porukat yksinkertaisesti hitaampaan ja nopeampaan ryhmään. Varsinaisia keskinopeusryhmiä ei ollut hieman normaalia pienemmästä osallistujajoukosta tarkoituksenmukaista muodostaa. Hitaampikin ryhmä taisi luukutella lähemmäs 30km/h keskarilla johtuen muikeasta myötätuulesta menomatkalla. Välillä toki laskettiin sykkeitä alemmas. Jussina nautitut lenkkimakkarat taisivat kuitenkin sulaa jokaiselta. Rinnekodin mäki jätettiin sadekelissä ajamatta turvallisuussyistä. 

Kolmas sadepäivä/kastuminen putkeen, mutta siitä huolimatta mukavat 130km mittariin siirtymineen.

----------


## Tolppis

> Kolmas sadepäivä/kastuminen putkeen, mutta siitä huolimatta mukavat 130km mittariin siirtymineen.



Nyt on pakko myöntää oma munattomuus viime aikojen säiden edessä. 
Menee aiheen vierestä, mutta kysyn silti. 
Millä vaatetuksella olette noita suihkupyöräilyitä vetänyt? Oma vaatekaappi kun on kovin aurinkoisen kelin mukaan täytetty ja taitaa olla aika myöntää että suomen kesä on kylmä ja sateinen.

----------


## pesuman

Pitkät ajohousut, kengänsuojukset, taskuun taittuva sadetakki, vettä (lämpöä) pitävät hanskat, riittävästi alusvaatetta. Näillä pärjää Suomen suvessa.
Ei mainita merkkejä, jotta ei syytetä mainostamisesta.

----------


## Wiszsla

Helatorstain lenkillä  - silloinkin satoi - Sipoossa ajeli samaan suuntaan toinen kuski, joka oli vetänyt ajohanskojen päälle tiskihanskat. Väitti toimivan ja suositteli. Eivät ehkä sovi tuntikausien käyttöön kuitenkaan.

----------


## kp63

Pitkää tarjolla la ks Espoon lenkit.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Helatorstain lenkillä  - silloinkin satoi - Sipoossa ajeli samaan suuntaan toinen kuski, joka oli vetänyt ajohanskojen päälle tiskihanskat. Väitti toimivan ja suositteli. Eivät ehkä sovi tuntikausien käyttöön kuitenkaan.



Ei ole tullut kokeiltua, mutta olettaisin tuossa käsien hikoilun alkavan tuottaa ongelmia jossakin välissä. Voihan sinne hanskojen alle kokeilla joitakin ohuita keinokuitusormikkaita absorboimaan kosteutta. Toisaalta, niistä tiskihanskoista voi olla kanssa iloa käsien suojauksessa pyörää pestäessä tai huollettaessa.

Itse tykkään arkiajossa viileämmillä keleillä (alle +15 C) nahkasormikkaista ohuella keinokuituvuorella, pitävät hyvin tuulta ja pientä sadetta. Eivät kyllä välttämättä mikään ihanteellinen valinta pitkille lenkeille.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vapaavauhtisesta seuraavaan ryhmään lähtijöitä oli paljon, alussa mentiin fiksusti kahtena ryhmänä mutta jo ennen Myraksen mäkeä oltiin yhtenä mastodonttiryhmänä. Ajo oli siitä huolimatta melko mallikelpoista, mutta Brobölentiellä ilmeisesti vetoparin vaihdon venymisen takia tukittiin koko kaista turhan pitkäksi aikaa ja Söderkullantiellä eurorekan pituinen parijono ei ehkä ollut onnistunein etenemismuoto. Keulille kirinyt ponteva Bianchi-mies saikin korjauksen ripeästi aikaan (kun sen sijaan taaempana tehty yritys jakaa porukka uudelleen kahteen jäi yritykseksi).

Keskari Uudelle Porvoontielle oli vauhdikkaammin ajetun Immersbyntien jälkeen noin 35,6 km/h eli speksin puitteissa tai vähän päälle, riippuen siitä mikä se alunperin oli. Vetohommia tehneet eivät tainneet olla ensimmäistä kertaa asialla.

Yksi putosi tai jättäytyi ennen Massbyntielle kääntymistä, toiselle sattui rengasrikko ennen Ingmannia ja kolmas jäi ilmeisesti pyöräilyveljenä seuraksi. Immersbyntien mäkiosuudella putosi minun lisäkseni kaksi ajajaa, Porukka kasattiin Uudella Porvoontiellä, paluusiirtymä taidettiin tehdä kahtenä ryhmänä (vaikkakin ensimmäinen ryhmä muodostui lopullisesti vasta Karhusaaren tienhaaran jälkeen).

Pyöräilijän näkökulmasta ihan hyvä lenkki; takana ajaneille autoilijoilla ei ilmeisesti kaikesta huolimatta ollut pinna kireällä...

----------


## kolistelija

> Vapaavauhtisesta seuraavaan ryhmään lähtijöitä oli paljon, alussa mentiin fiksusti kahtena ryhmänä mutta jo ennen Myraksen mäkeä oltiin yhtenä mastodonttiryhmänä. Ajo oli siitä huolimatta melko mallikelpoista, mutta Brobölentiellä ilmeisesti vetoparin vaihdon venymisen takia tukittiin koko kaista turhan pitkäksi aikaa ja Söderkullantiellä eurorekan pituinen parijono ei ehkä ollut onnistunein etenemismuoto. Keulille kirinyt ponteva Bianchi-mies saikin korjauksen ripeästi aikaan (kun sen sijaan taaempana tehty yritys jakaa porukka uudelleen kahteen jäi yritykseksi).
> 
> Keskari Uudelle Porvoontielle oli vauhdikkaammin ajetun Immersbyntien jälkeen noin 35,6 km/h eli speksin puitteissa tai vähän päälle, riippuen siitä mikä se alunperin oli. Vetohommia tehneet eivät tainneet olla ensimmäistä kertaa asialla.
> 
> Yksi putosi tai jättäytyi ennen Massbyntielle kääntymistä, toiselle sattui rengasrikko ennen Ingmannia ja kolmas jäi ilmeisesti pyöräilyveljenä seuraksi. Immersbyntien mäkiosuudella putosi minun lisäkseni kaksi ajajaa, Porukka kasattiin Uudella Porvoontiellä, paluusiirtymä taidettiin tehdä kahtenä ryhmänä (vaikkakin ensimmäinen ryhmä muodostui lopullisesti vasta Karhusaaren tienhaaran jälkeen).
> 
> Pyöräilijän näkökulmasta ihan hyvä lenkki; takana ajaneille autoilijoilla ei ilmeisesti kaikesta huolimatta ollut pinna kireällä...



Ryhmien yhdistyminen taisi olla minun syytäni, luulin että takanani oli vain pari pyöräilijää. Siellä olikin ilmeisesti ihan sopiva ryhmäkoko. Ajoin siis välin kiinni siinä heti lähdöstä.

Pikkuhuomiona sellainen että Jokivarrentien voi ajaa parijonossa niin että molemmat jonot mahtuvat pientareelle. Näin vältyy isolta jojoliikkeeltä jonka pitkä jono aiheuttaa. Toinen vähän hassu juttu oli mutkista ulos kiihdyttäminen ihan kuin kisaa ajettaisi, se aiheuttaa ihan turhaa jojoa ja sekoilua peräpäässä. Mutkan jälkeen vetäjä voi rauhassa ajaa kymmenisen sekuntia ennen kuin alkaa kiihdyttämään suht rauhallisesti.

Vauhdinjako oli sen mukainen että tämä oli vapaan vauhdin jälkeen ensimmäinen ryhmä. Kun kukana ei uskalla sanoa tavoitenopeutta käy lopulta niin että nimellisnopeus on jotain aivan muuta kuin toteutunut. Ei sillä minusta niin väliä ole kun kyseessä on kuitenkin suht vauhdikas ryhmä. Sanokaa vaan rohkeasti että nyt mennään aika kovaa, mutta hitaammin kuin vapaa vauhti. Eilen ilmoitettu nopeus oli 34, mutta jo lähdössä hymyilytti kun näki millainen ryhmä siitä muodostui... siksi en kokenyt että tein vääryyttä kun lisäsin vauhtia Immersbyn alkuun.  :Vink: 

Minäkin laitan videon...




EDIT:
Oma keskarini oli 36,3km/h tuolle maantievälille. Kärjen osalta vauhti lienee ollut yli 37, sellaista vauhtia se härkälauma meni ohi mäissä kun jäin tekemään apukuskin hommia.  :Vink: 

EDIT2:
Videossa näkyy pieni ylämäki-insidentti. Muistakaa nyt että ylämäissä ne tasoerot oikeasti tulevat esiin. Älkää missään nimessä olettako että edellä ajava ajaa jotain tiettyä vauhtia mäen ylös ja varautukaa hidastamaan jos tarvetta. Varautukaa ohittamaan vasemmalta jos tuntuu siltä että jalkaa on! Peesistä se mäki vaan nousee ihan eri tavalla kun alkuvauhtia on se 50km/h+!

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Oliko jollakulla tietoa osallistujamääristä?

----------


## J.U.K

> Oliko jollakulla tietoa osallistujamääristä?



40, ja jos joku sanoo muuta niin en pane hanttiin. Laskeskelin kyllä ja pääsin yli kolmenkymmenen, mutta porukkaa tuli yksitellen ja pieniä ryhmiä lisää ja lopetin seuraamisen.

Juutuin katsomaan tuota kolistelijan videota, aivan mahtava. Miten luotettavia on noi nousuprosentit, nakyy yli 20 pros jyrkkyyksiä

----------


## Hannes -60

30 ryhmään ei ollut aluksi lähdössä kuin 2 ajajaa, mutta nämä 2 kovakuntoista kuskia lupasivat pitää vauhdin 29-30 haarukassa,
niin saatiin lopulta 9 ajajan ryhmä kasaan. Niinkuin yleensä käy keskiviikko lenkillä, nytkin keskari oli Viikissä tasan 32km/h.
Mutta en valita, suotuisat tuulet avittivat ylinopeuteen.

----------


## hannahoo

> EDIT2:
> Videossa näkyy pieni ylämäki-insidentti. Muistakaa nyt että ylämäissä ne tasoerot oikeasti tulevat esiin. Älkää missään nimessä olettako että edellä ajava ajaa jotain tiettyä vauhtia mäen ylös ja varautukaa hidastamaan jos tarvetta. Varautukaa ohittamaan oikealta jos tuntuu siltä että jalkaa on! Peesistä se mäki vaan nousee ihan eri tavalla kun alkuvauhtia on se 50km/h+!



Ylämäissä voi helposti sattua myös esim. vaihteiden kanssa kommelluksia, jos edellä oleva yrittää vaihtaa kevyemmälle epähuomiossa ns. veto päällä eikä vaihde vaihdukaan odotetusti. Tai jotain muuta, vaikkapa vaijeriperäistä probleemaa, niin kuin allekirjoittanut tuota selittelee.  :Vink:  Tämä siis vain hyvä tiedostaa, kun peesissä mäkiä ajelee.

----------


## kolistelija

> Juutuin katsomaan tuota kolistelijan videota, aivan mahtava. Miten luotettavia on noi nousuprosentit, nakyy yli 20 pros jyrkkyyksiä



Ovat ne aika tarkkoja. Sateella anturi voi temppuilla, mutta kuivalla kelillä sanoisin virhemarginaalin olevan sellainen että lukemaa voi käyttää mäkien vertailuun.

Kyllähän tuo kaikista jyrkin kohta on varmaan 20% luokkaa, mutta sen kohdan pituus mitataan muutamissa metreissä. Siis juuri tuo kohta jossa hannahoon:lla vähän tyssäsi kun etuvaihtaja ei sallinut pientä limppua käytettäväksi. Näkee sen tuosta tehokäppyrästäkin että kumma kyllä vauhti putoaa aika rankasti vaikka teho ei hirveästi tipu (se pieni nytkähdys tehossa johtui siitä että hidastin hieman edelläajavan hidastuessa mäessä).  :Hymy:

----------


## sykeli

> 30 ryhmään ei ollut aluksi lähdössä kuin 2 ajajaa, mutta nämä 2 kovakuntoista kuskia lupasivat pitää vauhdin 29-30 haarukassa,
> niin saatiin lopulta 9 ajajan ryhmä kasaan. Niinkuin yleensä käy keskiviikko lenkillä, nytkin keskari oli Viikissä tasan 32km/h.
> Mutta en valita, suotuisat tuulet avittivat ylinopeuteen.



Pahoittelen. Vuoden ekoja lenkjejä ja säädöt hukassa. Olen kyllä osavastuussa. Pudottelin tehoja alun mäkiosuuden jälkeen ja ylämäet vedettiin iisisti, mutta homma kulki silti pykälän liian kovaa. Telaketju voisi tuossa hillitä urheilua. Ens kerralla unohdan Pk-lenkkeilyn ja menen nopeampaan ryhmään. Ajossa oli hyvä fiilis ja myötätuulta tuntui olevan mukavasti matkassa. Vauhti maistui vähän liiankin hyvältä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PekkaO

Onko kukaan tekemässä pidempää lenkkiä lauantaina? Sunnuntain sää näyttää kovin märältä - lauantai hienolta. Lauantain IK-32:n pitkä Espoosta, 240 km, on ajallisesti  (ehkä takamuksellisestikin?) liian pitkä minulle kotoa annettuun aikaan nähden.

----------


## TeemuF

> Onko kukaan tekemässä pidempää lenkkiä lauantaina? Sunnuntain sää näyttää kovin märältä - lauantai hienolta. Lauantain IK-32:n pitkä Espoosta, 240 km, on ajallisesti  (ehkä takamuksellisestikin?) liian pitkä minulle kotoa annettuun aikaan nähden.



Huomenna lauantaina 28.6.2014 4-5h perskunto pyörittelyä vantaankoskelta klo11. 
Saa tulla mukaan.  Reitti viellä hakusessa, mutta eiköhän sekin tässä valkene piakoin.
eli speksi ~30km/h 4-5h, tauko jos kanssapolkioita ilmaantuu ja haluat tauon.

reittispeksi vie Mäntsälään http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4551626

----------


## PekkaO

Yritän olla mukana.

----------


## nikobiker

Sunnuntaina ajattelin tulla kokeilemaan ekaa kertaa ryhmäajoa. Vähän jännittää moinen, kun näyttää, että ajetaan kovin lähellä toisia, että miten ehtii reagoida tapahtumiin. Yksin kun ajelen, niin keskari on jotain 26-27 luokkaa, että 26 keskarin ryhmään lienee järkevä osallistua? 

En kyllä saata ymmärtää, että miten keskarit (esim. nopeilla lenkeillä) voi olla 35-40 km/h luokkaa. Tasasella kun en edes täysillä hapoille riuhtomalla pääse moista kyytiä  :Hymy:

----------


## hannahoo

> Sunnuntaina ajattelin tulla kokeilemaan ekaa kertaa ryhmäajoa. Vähän jännittää moinen, kun näyttää, että ajetaan kovin lähellä toisia, että miten ehtii reagoida tapahtumiin. Yksin kun ajelen, niin keskari on jotain 26-27 luokkaa, että 26 keskarin ryhmään lienee järkevä osallistua? 
> 
> En kyllä saata ymmärtää, että miten keskarit (esim. nopeilla lenkeillä) voi olla 35-40 km/h luokkaa. Tasasella kun en edes täysillä hapoille riuhtomalla pääse moista kyytiä



Peesissä säästää noin 20-30 % energiaa, kun edellä ajava halkoo tuulta, ja mitä kovempaa mennään sitä suurempi peesihyöty on ilmanvastuksen kasvaessa nopeuden neliössä. Tämän takia ajetaan lähellä toisia. 25 km/h -vauhdissa peesissä tuleva säästää noin 15 % energiaa, kun taas 35 km/h -vauhdissa energiaa säästyy noin 22 % (lähde Pyörä ja ihminen -kirja). Näin ollen pääset peesissä etenkin tasamaalla kovempaa kuin yksin ajaessa. 

Esim. minä en jaksa yksinäni ajaa 36-vauhtia montaakaan kilometriä, kun taas peesissä tasaisella tuo nyt todistusaineiston valossa (kolistelijan video ylempänä) näyttäisi joten kuten onnistuvan.

Ensimmäistä kertaa ryhmäajoa kokeilevana kannattanee mennä tuttuun ja turvalliseen vauhtiin (vaikkapa tuo 26-keskari), mutta kun piakkoin huomaat, että se on liiankin helppoa, niin sitten seuraavalla kerralla reippaasti vaan nopeampaan ryhmään.  :Hymy:

----------


## 365

Tulen mukaan täämän päivän (lauantain) lenkkille mutta vain lyheelle osuudelle (Palojoelle asti) siittä käännyn Tuusulaan ja ehdottmaasi reittiä takaisin. (yht noin 45km). Sunnuntai taitaa jäädä väliin sään takia...

----------


## TeemuF

Mäntsälän lenkin ajoi 18kuskia. Ajosää oli paras miesmuistiin.

Huomenna on sääennusteiden mukaan sateisempaa (ei olekkaan pitkään aikaan satanut..).
Tästä huolimatta yritetään ajaa speksattu reitti AAMUVUOROSSA klo9. 

sadevarauksella

----------


## Tolppis

Huomenna lähtijöitä? 

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tolppis

Huomenna lähtijöitä? Itse valmis matkaan säästä huolimatta.

----------


## pesuman

Sadetutka näyttää jo nyt niin hirvittävältä, että en usko saapuvani. Lähtee kohta maalit pyörästä, kun jatkuvasti saa olla pesemässä.

----------


## nikobiker

> Peesissä säästää noin 20-30 % energiaa, kun edellä ajava halkoo tuulta, ja mitä kovempaa mennään sitä suurempi peesihyöty on ilmanvastuksen kasvaessa nopeuden neliössä. Tämän takia ajetaan lähellä toisia. 25 km/h -vauhdissa peesissä tuleva säästää noin 15 % energiaa, kun taas 35 km/h -vauhdissa energiaa säästyy noin 22 % (lähde Pyörä ja ihminen -kirja). Näin ollen pääset peesissä etenkin tasamaalla kovempaa kuin yksin ajaessa. 
> 
> Esim. minä en jaksa yksinäni ajaa 36-vauhtia montaakaan kilometriä, kun taas peesissä tasaisella tuo nyt todistusaineiston valossa (kolistelijan video ylempänä) näyttäisi joten kuten onnistuvan.
> 
> Ensimmäistä kertaa ryhmäajoa kokeilevana kannattanee mennä tuttuun ja turvalliseen vauhtiin (vaikkapa tuo 26-keskari), mutta kun piakkoin huomaat, että se on liiankin helppoa, niin sitten seuraavalla kerralla reippaasti vaan nopeampaan ryhmään.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Se olikin varsin rohkaiseva. Huominen sää tosin ei :/ Joutuukohan heti pyörtämään sanansa. Täytyy vielä fiilistellä. Sää, mikä ihana tekosyy.

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

Ajelin eilen IK-32:n kimppalenkillä ja siitä pari huomiota, joita voisi hyödyntää myös Hepo -lenkeillä:

Lähdössä oli mukana 12 kuskia ja matkan varrelta liittyi mukaan vielä kaksi lisää. Ajettiin hidasta telaketjua, jossa pyrittiin noin minuutin mittaisiin vetovuoroihin ennen vaihtoa (eli n. 2 minuuttia keulilla). Vaihdot sujuivat todella jouhevasti ja turvallisesti. Vaihtoa ei suoritettu juuri ennen risteystä.

Hepo -lenkeillä useinmiten suosittu koko vetoparin vaihto kerralla aiheuttaa helposti vaaratilanteita: ennen vaihtoa täytyy ruveta kurkkimaan taakseen, jolloin ajolinja ajautuu helposti vasemmalle ja samalla vauhti hidastuu. Vaihdon yhteydessä porukka usein levähtää koko ajokaistan leveydelle, joskus jopa vastaantulevienkin puolelle. Olen ollut todistamassa tilannetta, jossa vaihto suoritettiin samalla hetkellä, kun takaa tuleva auto lähti ohittamaan meitä. Syntyi täysin turha vaaratilanne (ja huonoa mainosta autoilijoiden silmissä).

Risteyksiin tultaessa syntyy porukassa helposti häröpallo ilmiö, siihen kun vielä lisätään vaihto, niin sotku on valmis. Vaihdon voi suorittaa risteyksen jälkeen, kun porukka on saavuttanut matkanopeuden ja tiiviin muodon.

Huonokuntoiselle tieosuudella tultaessa vauhtia pudotettiin ja ajovälejä pidennettiin, niin että kaikilla oli näkyvyys muutama metri eteenpäin ja näin aikaa reagoida tien epätasaisuuksiin. Kaikki pystyivät keskittymään ajamiseen eikä yhden käden ohjaukseen toisen käden koko ajan huitoessa merkkejä.

Yksi huomio vielä, josta kp63 on täällä aikaisemminkin maininnut: kun auto lähestyy takaa, niin ilmoitus siitä eteen. Etummainen kuski antaa käsimerkin, kun näkee, että autolle on tilaa ohittaa. Tämä merkki tulee ketjussa läpi taakse, niin että auto saa tiedon ohitusmahdollisuudesta.

Kaiken kaikkiaan ajaminen oli turvallisen tuntuista ja toivottavasti hieman vähemmän autoilijoita ärsyttävää. Tämmöistä tuli vaan mieleeni.

----------


## TeemuF

> .... AAMUVUOROSSA klo9. ...



Vaikka sää onkin sateinen lähden lenkille, kurvaan vantaankosken kautta klo9. 
Reitti kuitenin tod.näk. joku lyhennetty/ilman taukoa.

----------


## jorma löhman

Maunulan Majalta lähtevät liittyivät Teemun pitkän lenkin porukkaan. Lyhensimme lenkkiä noin 90 km mittaiseksi ja porukkaa lähti 7 kuskia. Yksi kääntyi takaisin alkumatkasta, mutta me muut painoimme sitkeästi koko kiekan lävitse noin 28,3 km/t keskarilla. Kaksi vetomiestä veti hienosti koko lenkin, siitä heille lämmin kiitos. Kahvit joimme Lotta-museon tersassilla. Lenkkisää oli yksi kesän parhaista.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Näin sateisena päivänä "ripaus" pyöräilyn ilmoitus- ja tiedotusasioita:

Hitaan telaketjun käyttöä suositellaan HePon lenkeillä; mm. 5.6. pidetyssä ryhmäajo- ja vetäjäkoulutuksessa asia oli esillä erilaisten ajomuodostelmien ja vaihtojen yhteydessä. Huomaa, että hidas telaketju voi pyöriä myös vetäjän ollessa pysyvästi kärjessä (ts. vetäjän "takana" vaihdetaan).Ns. vauhdikkaamman ajamisen tapahtumaa puuhataan keskiviikkolenkin yhteyteen (ehkä 16.7.?). Peruslenkistä erillisessä tapahtumassa kiinnostuneet voisivat saada "kädestä pitäen" opastusta CCH:n kisakuskeilta: mm. aluecupin säännöistä ja ajokäytännöistä sekä vinkkejä siihen, miten pysyy pääjoukossa mukana rajujen kiihdytysten aikana ynnä paljon muuta infoa kuntoajamisen ja vauhdikkaamman ajamisen eroista. Innokkaimmat voivat osallistua tapahtuman yhteydessä järjestettävään vauhdikkaamman ajamisen harjoitukseen.Vielä vinkki elokuvien (ja erityisesti pyöräilyelokuvien) ystäville: Kavan pyöräilyaiheinen elokuvasarja alkaa 13.7....lisäksi Meripäiväajoon (= 100 km:n kuntoajo 26.7. kaakonkulmalla; yhdellä huoltopisteellä/full stopilla Haminasta Virojoelle ja takaisin) tarvittaisiin "iskukykyinen" joukkue... Ajo-ohje: 2. ryhmässä, jossa ajoin viime vuonna, voi "körötellä" 3-kymppi, mutta kärjen "kuumaan" eli 1. ryhmään tarvitaan oikeasti kuntoakin  :Vink:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ajettiin hidasta telaketjua, jossa pyrittiin noin minuutin mittaisiin vetovuoroihin ennen vaihtoa (eli n. 2 minuuttia keulilla). Vaihdot sujuivat todella jouhevasti ja turvallisesti. Vaihtoa ei suoritettu juuri ennen risteystä.



Lienevätko sitten olleet IK-taustaisten kuskien vetämiä lenkkejä, mutta joka tapauksesssa hidasta telaketjua on ajettu varsin onnistuneesti ainakin parilla pitemmällä HePo-lenkillä joilla olin mukana viime kesänä. Se on minustakin toimivampi tapa - ja miksei myös mukavampi: vieruskaveri vaihtuu koko ajan ja etenkin puheliaammat voivat ylläpitää useampaakin keskustelua.

Jos ajamassa on vetokyvyiltään tai -haluiltaan eritasoisia kuskeja, voivat samantasoiset asettua "peräkkäin" jolloin yksi vetopari voi vetää vaikka 1 min + 9 min / 9 min + 1 min ja toinen vain käy kiertämässä keulan kautta.

Ja onhan hitaassa telaketjussa sekin hyvä puoli ettei ole sitä pelkoa että jos oma vetovuoro onkin ollut yllättävän tiukka, käy niin että annettuaan parijonon soljua ohitseen joutuu huomaamaan että "putoaa omaan vetoonsa",,,






> Huonokuntoiselle tieosuudella tultaessa vauhtia pudotettiin ja ajovälejä pidennettiin, niin että kaikilla oli näkyvyys muutama metri eteenpäin ja näin aikaa reagoida tien epätasaisuuksiin. Kaikki pystyivät keskittymään ajamiseen eikä yhden käden ohjaukseen toisen käden koko ajan huitoessa merkkejä.



Samalla on mahdollista valita mahdollisimman suora tai loiva ajolinja kuopan kiertämiseksi. Mä luulen että kaikilla kuoppaan ajaneilla on yhtäpitävä kokemus: lenkin aikana on viitottu miljoona kuoppaa mutta se ainoa kuoppa joka yllättäen osuu ajolinjalle on sellainen joka on jäänyt näkemättä ja näyttämättä. Edelläajava sitten väistää sen äkkinäisellä liikkeellä jota ei itse ehdi seurata tai jota ei pidä hyvänä ryhmäajotapana. 

Ja jos itse onnistuukin kuopan viime tingassa huomaamaan ja vieläpä hyppäämään sen yli, ei yllätykseltään saa ääntä suustaan ja huutaa "Kuoppa!" vasta kun tilanne on jo ohi seuraavankin kohdalla...

----------


## jorma löhman

Toivon hitaan telaketjun käyttämistä Hepon sunnuntailenkeillä. Vetäjät pääsevät halutessaan aurinkokannelle ja kaikki voivat vetää lyhyitä vetovuoroja.

----------


## VPR

Ite tykkään enemmän koko parin vaihtamisesta, mielestäni siinä pystyy lepäämään paremmin vetovuorojen välissä.

----------


## timppa_234

> Ite tykkään enemmän koko parin vaihtamisesta, mielestäni siinä pystyy lepäämään paremmin vetovuorojen välissä.



Samaa mieltä. Tuo telaketju on aika stressaava tapa lenkkeillä kun pitää vaihtaa jonoa vähän väliä. Lisäksi juttelu onnistuu paremmin samana pysyvän vieruskaverin kanssa.

----------


## kp63

Millainen speksi, tiestö, vauhti ja porukka vaikuttaa vaihtojuttuihin. IK32:n la lenkillä oli tavoite suht tasainen syke ja reitti pääosin suht kapea, niin silloin tela-toimii. Jos olis tavoiteltu vetoja ja leveä tie niin ehkä ajettu toisin.  Eikä 1min tela ole ressaava ja erityisen hyvää on tuo kierto jolloin kaikki tutustuvat toisiinsa + vaihtavat kuulumisia. Karin pointti kyllä pitää paikkansa, urheiluseurojen lenkeillä meno on rauhallisempaa monestakin syystä. Käykää kokeilemassa.

----------


## wilier-08

Tiistaina kipparoin kevyen noin 2h lenkin 30km/h matkavauhti 32-34. Kalevi

----------


## kp63

Kalevi paritempoomaan bianchiin. To jos säät sallii, niin aattelin tulla kipparoimaan vähän tiukempaa mäkisettiä. olikos ojakkalantie jossain vaiheessa remontissa ?

----------


## wilier-08

> Kalevi paritempoomaan bianchiin. To jos säät sallii, niin aattelin tulla kipparoimaan vähän tiukempaa mäkisettiä. olikos ojakkalantie jossain vaiheessa remontissa ?



Mulla nuo kisahommat vähän tauolla,jos sitten ismeihin elokuussa.

----------


## hannahoo

Tänään taas yhteinen siirtymä Bianchi-cupin osakilpailuun (paritempo Seutulassa) Malmin Nesteeltä (Malmin jäähallin vieressä risteyksessä) klo 17.  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Torstain speksi: Palojoki-Nurmijärvi-Valkjärvi-Klaukkalan kierto reipas 60km ja matkavauhti sopivasti hapottava. Alkuun lämmöt ja sitten ajellaan kahtena vetona väliin 5-10min kevyempi osuus palautellen. Loppuun tykittelyä.

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

> Torstain speksi: Palojoki-Nurmijärvi-Valkjärvi-Klaukkalan kierto reipas 60km ja matkavauhti sopivasti hapottava. Alkuun lämmöt ja sitten ajellaan kahtena vetona väliin 5-10min kevyempi osuus palautellen. Loppuun tykittelyä.



Arvaisikohan sunnuntaipyöräilijä lähteä kokeilemaan miltä isojen poikien vauhti tuntuu? Eipä tuo tippuminen paljon haittaisi, kun asutulla seudulla ajellaan.

Eli onko tämä se Vantaankosken klo 18:00 lähtö?

----------


## kp63

Kyllä se peesissä tulee ja siinähän me kodin ympärillä pyöritään. Tarkoitus ei ole mäkikireillä vaan ajella suht tasaseen mutta reippaasti. klo 18 vantaankoski

----------


## Juha Kemppainen

Vedin keskiviikon 32km/h ryhmän koko matkan ja mittari näytti maantieosuudelle 32,8km/h keskinopeutta ja Starva segmentti HePo Wednesday - longer option 33,5km/h keskinopeutta, joten vähän mentiin yli speksien. Tosin myötätuuli vaikutti positiivisesti suurimman osan matkaa.

Nyt kun tarkemmin katselin mittaria, niin kyllähän se näytti tuota 33,5km/h keskinopeutta maantieosuudelle. Uudelle Porvoontielle saavuttaessa tuo matka on siis 32,8km jota epähuomiossa katselin  :Cool:

----------


## sykeli

> Vedin keskiviikon 32km/h ryhmän koko matkan ja mittari näytti maantieosuudelle 32,8km/h keskinopeutta ja Starva segmentti HePo Wednesday - longer option 33,5km/h keskinopeutta, joten vähän mentiin yli speksien. Tosin myötätuuli vaikutti positiivisesti suurimman osan matkaa.



Kyyti oli mukavaa. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ipa

^Samat sanat täältäkin.

----------


## VPR

Tullaan snowin kanssa sunnuntaina 25-lenkille, voin olla apuvetäjä jos on tarpeen.

----------


## VPR

> Tullaan snowin kanssa sunnuntaina 25-lenkille, voin olla apuvetäjä jos on tarpeen.



Sitä ennen lauantaina lämmittelynä pitkä lenkki: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...67#post2231867

----------


## Hannez78

> Vedin keskiviikon 32km/h ryhmän koko matkan ja mittari näytti maantieosuudelle 32,8km/h keskinopeutta ja Starva segmentti HePo Wednesday - longer option 33,5km/h keskinopeutta, joten vähän mentiin yli speksien. Tosin myötätuuli vaikutti positiivisesti suurimman osan matkaa.
> 
> Nyt kun tarkemmin katselin mittaria, niin kyllähän se näytti tuota 33,5km/h keskinopeutta maantieosuudelle. Uudelle Porvoontielle saavuttaessa tuo matka on siis 32,8km jota epähuomiossa katselin



Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Osallistujia keskiviikkolenkillä n. 50-60, sanotaan 57. Ajettiin ryhmillä vapaa vauhti, 35, 32 ja 28+ sekä 25 km/h. 30-ryhmään ei ollut lähtijöitä, joten se yhdistettiin 28:iin, tästä merkkinä tuo "plussa". Osallistujien kunnon kehityksestä kertoo, että > 30-ryhmissä on tässä vaiheessa kautta eniten osallistujia. 

J.k. Ketään kiinnostamatonta tilastotietoa: Naisten maantieajon Suomen mestaruuden saavutti tänä vuonna keskarilla 35,2 km/h (kun ajoi tätä vauhtia 108 km). Nuorempien naisten (N-18) mestaruuskeskari samaisessa SM-riennossa (73 km) oli 31,5 km/h. Miesten 216 km:n mestaruustaiston voittokeskari vastaavasti 38,6 km/h (vesisateessa).

----------


## Privileged

Tulee vähän äkkiä, mutta lähden kiertämään keskiviikkoisin ajettavaa reittiä klo 18:00 Viikistä ja mukaan pääsee Kuninkaanmäestäkin noin klo 18:35  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Kp:n speksilenkki oli kyllä hapottavan hyvä lenkki. Kiitos! 14 kuskia lähti (merkattu g.docsiin).

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

Pitikin tulla rengasrikko, just ku alko tuntuu, että rupee meno maistumaan. Laitoin eilen alle uudet renkaat, ihan tätä lenkkiä ajatellen, mutta takarengas räjähti Valkjärventien nousussa. Ensimmäinen kommentti oli Kummelin sanoin:"Voi p-leen, p-leen, p-leen h-vetin perse." Ainoa lohtu oli se, että kotio ei ollut ku noin n. 6 km. Mutta kyllä harmitti, sen verran mukavaa oli, vaikka punaisella mentiinkin.

No lenkki antoi itseluottamusta, jotta voi jatkossakin osallistua vähän tavoitteellisemmille lenkeille. Vetovuorot jäi kyllä vähiin, mutta niihin ei vielä oikein rahkeet riitä. Kiitokset työmiehille.

----------


## kp63

joo ilmeisen hyvä treeni kun 14 lähti ja 3 oli perillä noin samaan aikaan eli hyvä harjoitusvaikutus tuli useimmille. yritetään nauttia ens to jotain samantyyppistä HEPOHAPPOA .  :Hymy:

----------


## happo

> joo ilmeisen hyvä treeni kun 14 lähti ja 3 oli perillä noin samaan aikaan eli hyvä harjoitusvaikutus tuli useimmille. yritetään nauttia ens to jotain samantyyppistä HEPOHAPPOA .



Hyvä reeni oli! Minulta meni rengas vain 3 km ennen Vantaankoskea..

----------


## kp63

ylikuumeni, liikaa tehoa rinteissä?

----------


## happo

> ylikuumeni, liikaa tehoa rinteissä?



Pitäis vaan kunnolla väistää ne pienimmätkin hiekkakohdat mitä eilenkin muutamia oli  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Pitäis vaan kunnolla väistää ne pienimmätkin hiekkakohdat mitä eilenkin muutamia oli



Tai käyttää kunnollisia renkaita. Ajoin eilen lenkillä kaks kilsaa hiekkatietä (max 54 km/h) ja renkaat kestivät mukisematta.

----------


## happo

> Tai käyttää kunnollisia renkaita. Ajoin eilen lenkillä kaks kilsaa hiekkatietä (max 54 km/h) ja renkaat kestivät mukisematta.



Kunnollinen?! Conti GP 4000 2 S alla ja 800 km ajettu..

----------


## kp63

Oma näkemys on kyl se ettei näkyvä hiekka tai hiekkatie juuri normi rengasta riko. Asfalttihan on täynnä pikkusirua joka kovaa asfalttia vasten helpommin painuu sisään. Ne tulis vaan valillä poistaa ennenkuin painautuu läpi. Snake bite on sitten eriasia.

----------


## PolkkaPilkku

Onko tänään klo 11:00 kiskalta lähtijöitä ja mielessä jotain reittiä?

----------


## -P.A.-

En löytänyt huomisen klo 11 Vantaankosken 25-lenkin reitistä tietoa, eli minkä pituinen lenkki on tiedossa?

----------


## Privileged

> En löytänyt huomisen klo 11 Vantaankosken 25-lenkin reitistä tietoa, eli minkä pituinen lenkki on tiedossa?



Fillarikalenterista löytyy http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../1528/2014-7-6

----------


## -P.A.-

Kiitos, reittilinkki löydetty  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Majalta lähti tänään 8, ajettiin itään. Itse jättäydyin pois viidenkympin kohdilla kun täytyi käydä keskustelemassa autoilijan kanssa siitä milloin sopii liikennesääntöjen mukaan ohittaa.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Sääennusteen mukaan kesä on ilmeisestikin alkamassa, joten kannattaa alkaa huolehtia siitä että lenkille lähtiessä on mukana riittävästi nestettä.

Suolojenkin saantiin kannattaa ehkä alkaa kiinnittää huomiota, sillä kuumalla kelillä voi huomaamattaan hikoilla nesteen ohessa kohtuullisen määrän suoloja.

----------


## TeemuF

> Fillarikalenterista löytyy http://www.fillarikalenteri.fi/event.../1528/2014-7-6



Nikkaroin garminiin ladattavan reitin http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5235882


Lisäksi tarjoan pidennetty reittiä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5235895 
Jalat onko kyllä aika kaput, mutta kait se menee pölkyilläkin 30km/h tai 32km/h peesissä.
 Lähtöpaikalla huutoäänestetään onko lähtiöitä pitemmälle. 

Vallitseva ilmastokin on kääntynyt pyöräilijä myönteiseksi niin olisi sääli jättää se käyttämättä?^^

----------


## Migel_C

Kiitos vielä sille herrasmiehelle joka lainasi pumpun rengasrikkoiselle. En saanut teitä enää kiinni, joten palautin sen juuri tuohon grillille. Löytyy siis tiskiltä, voin myös tuoda sen johonkin muualle jos sopii paremmin. Kiitos myös sille toiselle herrasmiehelle, joka ei tainnut olla missään nopeusryhmässä mutta jäi juttelemaan ja auttamaan. Hepo on jees.

----------


## fiber

32-ryhmän lyhyemmällä eli 87 kilometrin lenkillä näytti Garmin Connectin mukaan tältä. Mennessä oli kevyttä myötätuulta. Datasta näkyy hyvin paluumatkan vetotyöt (noin 46-56 km sekä 81-84 km) kuin myös Valkjärventien mäet (66-67 km) ja loppukiri. Eli ihan tuli hyvä harjoitus kivassa seurassa ja täydellisessä kelissä!

----------


## Hannes -60

28/2 ryhmä ajo speksatun lenkin 28.4km/h keskarilla. Ryhmän koko 10 kuskia oli aivan ihanteellinen, parijono pysyi tosi siistinä, ei ollut mitään häröilyä.
Toivottavasti kyyti kelpasi mukana olleelle naiskuskille, joka oli ensimmäistä kertaa 28-ryhmässä.

----------


## VPR

32-ryhmä ajoi siis 33,7 km/h keskarilla, kumma kun kukaan ei halunnut 34-ryhmään  :Sarkastinen: 

25/2 ajoi taukopaikalle 26:n keskarilla jonka jälkeen vauhti hidastui hieman vastatuuleen. Valkjärven jälkeen keskari oli 25,5 mutta yksi kuski bonkkasi joten tultiin loppumatka hissuksiin, kiskalla 24,5 km/h. Kiitos mukana olleille!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/535663909

----------


## nikobiker

Olipas se kivaa! HePo:n lenkillä ja ryhmässä ajavana näin ekakertalaisena. 25:n ryhmä tuntu ihan hyvinkin lepposalta, joten tässähän ehkä uskaltaa yrittää 28:aan ens kerralla. Hieno fiilis tuli tästä, että eiköhän sitä näille lenkeille tule jatkossakin ilolla osallistuttua. 

Reitti oli mulle ihan uusi ja hyvä reitti olikin. Hyvin vähäautoinen ja miellyttävä.

Kiitos vetäjille!

----------


## JohannaKoo

Kyllä kyyti kelpasi. Vetohommissa urakoineille kiitokset sopivasta vauhdista ja kaikille 28/2-ryhmäläisille mukavasta seurasta. Ja säiden haltijalle auringonpaisteesta.

----------


## TeemuF

Pidennetyn lenkin ajoi lopulta 8kuskia. Taukopaikalla keskari näytti 30.3km/h.
Paluumatka ajettiin hepohyrrää pyörittäen ja koskelle saavuttiin speksin mukaisesti 30.0km/h  :Hymy:

----------


## PPJ

28/2 ryhmälle kiitos mukavasta lenkistä ja juttuseurasta. Kelikin oli mitä mainion vaikka aurinko tekikin mulle tepposet aurinkorasvasta huolimatta. Ojentajat, reiden alaosa ja pohkeiden sivu muistuttaa väriltään keitettyä rapua, eli seuraavan kerran suojakerroin 100.

----------


## fiber

> 32-ryhmä ajoi siis 33,7 km/h keskarilla, kumma kun kukaan ei halunnut 34-ryhmään



Ajattele mitä kuittailua siitä seuraisi, jos olisimme olleet 34-ryhmä ja ajaneet vain 33,7  :Vink: 
Minä olin ajatellut mennä kolmekymppiseen, mutta kun ne olivatkin pitkämatkalaisia, vaihdoin 34:ään... eikun siis 32:een!

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Pekan heinäkuulle ennustama osallistujakato ei ainakaan vielä ole toteutunut, sillä Vantaankoskelta lähti tänään matkaan noin 74 kampien pyörittäjää.

----------


## kp63

Torstain tuuppaus vois olla tommonen. Myötäpäivään. Matkavauhti reipas, 4 pikku mäkeä täysii ja lopuksi kiritellään.  Siinä aika simppeli speksi ja tossa reitti :

https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...9ca45d7e&msa=0

----------


## Privileged

Kuninkaanmäestä starttasi tänään noin 60 kuskia.

Kiitokset erinomaisesta 36-ryhmän vedosta Nikille ja Kolistelijalle!

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...6v7533k21ajro3

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Iso rispekti nicille ja kolistelijalle, edes lauman perällä ei ollut jojoa ja aurinkokannella sai loikotella erittäin letkeästi.

----------


## Wiszsla

_Myös 32-ryhmä keskiviikkona Kuninkaanmäestä eteni minusta mallikkaasti, kiitos mukana olleille. Kuskeja oli 10-12. Mitkä olivatkaan keskarit K-mäestä Vanhalle Porvoontielle ja/taiViikkiin ja/tai Mellunmäkeen saakka?_

----------


## kolistelija

Eilinen 36-ryhmä muodostui varsin suureksi. Videolta on vaikea arvioida, mutta 20+ taisi ainakin olla? Teimme muutamia normaalista poikkeavia ratkaisuja, esimerkiksi Öljytien ajaminen parijonossa kun kohdalle osui sopiva rako liikenteessä. Videosta näkeekin että siinä ajoimme tarkoituksella pikkasen kovempaa, joka alamäessä ei peesissä ehkä edes tuntunutkaan.

Vetäjät käyttivät samaa ainesosaa kuin aikojemme suurimmat leipurit ja taitelijat: aina pitää olla ripaus rakkautta.

Koska datan jakaminen on niin 2013, laitan taas videon. Videon teemana on Privilegedin habitus, joka muistuttaa kreikkalaista patsasta alusta loppuun. Luvassa on siis viihdettä joka vastaa nurmikon kasvun seuraamista, paitsi että tällä kertaa mukana on numeroita mies kuin komea patsas!




Kiitos koko siististi ajaneelle ryhmälle. Porukalla alkaa olla hanskassa tuo Immersbyntien mäkiosuuden ajaminen, ei pelkästään vauhdin vaan myös turvallisuuden kannalta. Muistutan vielä että vastaantulijoiden kaistaa ei "lainata" sellaisessa kohdassa joissa ei voi nähdä riittävän kauas, varsinkaan jos ei olla menossa ohi. Pitäkää siis vaan paikkanne ja antakaa oman ajon hidastua mikäli ette ohita kunnolla ja siirry vetämään. Ylämäessä pääsee helpolla peesistä rinnalle, mutta siihen se vauhti yleensä tyssää ja silloin päädytään helposti tilanteeseen jossa varataan koko tie ylämäessä.



Kaikillä tässä ryhmässä mukanaolleille (ja myös muille joilla kunto on riittänyt nopeampiin ryhmiin tänä vuonna:
Ensi viikolla olisi näillä näkymin tarjolla erikoisohjelmaa keskiviikkolenkillä, suosittelen tulemaan paikalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Eilinen 36-ryhmä muodostui varsin suureksi. Videolta on vaikea arvioida, mutta 20+ taisi ainakin olla?



Laskin kiekot ja jaoin kahdella ja sain tulokseksi (vähintään) 26. Olisi ollut siis aineksia kahteen (ellei peräti kolmeen) ryhmään - mutta mikä minä olen sanomaan kenellekään että älä jää nauttimaan laatuvedosta vaan pistä poikki ja muodosta kakkosryhmä - vaikka ison mullilauman kokoinenkaan parijono ei tällä kertaa aiheuttanut autoilijoille suurempaa ahdistusta tai kerännyt autojonoa peräänsä kuin vasta Öljytieltä käännyttyä. Söderkullantien puolivälissä joku ansiokas saikin aikaan jaon kahteen.






> Kiitos koko siististi ajaneelle ryhmälle.



Keulilla ajettiin varmasti koko matka siististi, mutta häntää kohti parijono tarpeettomasti levisi - väliin olisi parhaimmillaan tai pahimmillaan mahtunut 2-3 pro-kuskia - tai jotenkin valui keskiviivan tuntumaan. Kapeampi parijono olisi jotenkin tyylikkäämpi ja pientareen tuntumassa pysyminen (silloin kun sen välttämiseen asfaltin huonon kunnon takia ei ole tarvetta) näyttäisi sekin paremmalta (ehkä myös tai etenkin ei-fillaristien silmään). Jokivarrentiellä parijono olikin ihan timmiä eli homma kyllä osataan.





> Ensi viikolla olisi näillä näkymin tarjolla erikoisohjelmaa keskiviikkolenkillä, suosittelen tulemaan paikalle.



Tuskin maltamme odottaa...

----------


## kp63

> Torstain tuuppaus vois olla tommonen. Myötäpäivään. Matkavauhti reipas, 4 pikku mäkeä täysii ja lopuksi kiritellään. Siinä aika simppeli speksi ja tossa reitti :
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...9ca45d7e&msa=0



kiitos kaikille seurasta, hyvä treeni. saako lenkin kipparin tiputtaa ? eilen näin kävi  :Hymy:

----------


## JKS78

> kiitos kaikille seurasta, hyvä treeni. saako lenkin kipparin tiputtaa ? eilen näin kävi



Kiitoksia sinulle hyvästä speksistä ja reitistä.  Vaikka eilen kovaa ajettiinkin niin kohtuu hyvin suurin osa porukasta pysyi mukana loppuun saakka. Tähän varmasti vaikutti ohjeesi lenkin alussa ja tapa jolla ajettiin eli veto vuoroon mentiin vasta siinä vaiheessa kun oma olotila peesissä tuli liian "mukavaksi". Monesti porukkaa tippuu jo lenkkien alkuvaiheilla sen takia, että porukka käy tekemässä tunnollisesti omat vetovuorot vaikka peesissäkin sykkeet on jo korkealla ja vedossa mennään sitten punaiselle.

Niin, ja taisi sulla viime päivien treenit painaa lenkin loppuvaiheessa jo puntissa kun tolla tavalla jäit...

----------


## kp63

iteasiassa oikean jalan lähentäjä sanoi sopimuksen irti ja kramppas. joo tota systeemiä teiän kannattaa kannattaa viljellä ti to lenkeillä enemmänkin, koska siinä jokainen saa itelleen sopivan treenin

----------


## Privileged

Vantaankosken sunnuntailenkki Garmineihin http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5292372 (89km)

Tauko noin 50km kohdilla Lottamuseolla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Terveisiä TdF:n 3. etapilta  :Hymy: 

_Ensi keskiviikkona_ (16.7.) ajaettavasta nopeamman ajamisen harjoituksesta ("simulaatiosta") sen verran lisätietoa, että Kuninkaanmäen startin jälkeen _kaikki  nopeusryhmät pysähtyvät Palménilla_. Siellä halukkaat kuskit voivat jäädä kuuntelemaan nopeamman ajamisen oppeja (by CCH/Tuomas Turunen & co) sekä osallistumaan nopeamman ajamisen harjoitukseen. Harjoitus ajetaan Palménilta tavanomaista reittiä Immersbyntielle, jossa mäkien (= loppukirittelyn) jälkeen on vielä harjoituksen palautetilaisuus. Söderkullassa, ehkä jo aiemminkin, pysähdytään ja otetaan koko ryhmä uudelleen yhteen, jos joku on päässyt tipahtamaan. CCH:n puolelta paikalla on kuskeja - myös naiskuskeja - jotka vetävät nopeamman ajamisen harjoituksen + opastavat, miten ajaa nopeammassa ryhmässä, mm. lähtö- ja loppumuodollisuuksista + muista etikettiasioista + miten pysytään mukana kireissä + mitä on yleensä huomioitava, kun ajaa nopeamman ajon muodostelmassa normaalin parijonon sijaan ym. ym. -- Tervetuloa osallistumaan  :Hymy: 

J.k. Tilaisuus on pyöräillylliseti yleissivistävä, joten vaikka ei aikoisikaan osallistua jatkossa nopeamman ajamisen tapahtumiin (Bianchi-cup ym.), niin on silti hyvä tietää, mitä "aidan toisella puolella" ihan oikeasti tapahtuu.

----------


## nikobiker

Olipas mahtis HePon lauantailenkki. Kymmenkunta kaveria ja 110 km. Ei nyt ihan 27:aa menty  :Hymy:  Nopeimman viiskymppisenkin keskari oli yli 30. En olis uskonu, että 
ikinä voisin ajaa tollasta vauhtia. Peesatessahan se meni tosin. 

https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/371693542/5855445

Nää ryhmälenkit kyllä motivoi mua ainakin tosi paljon ajamaan tällä hetkellä. Että kiitos HePolle ja vetäjille! Huomenna uusiksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> saako lenkin kipparin tiputtaa ? eilen näin kävi



Eikös torstailenkeillä ole perinteisesti ollut tavoitteena, että kaikki tiputetaan?

Mutta montako osallistujaa siellä oli paikalla?

----------


## Jurzenko

Löytyiskö kiinnostuneita ajamaan tänään 34-36 nopeudella??

----------


## kp63

> Eikös torstailenkeillä ole perinteisesti ollut tavoitteena, että kaikki tiputetaan?
> 
> Mutta montako osallistujaa siellä oli paikalla?



8 startissa

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos 32B-ryhmälle! Olipas pitkästä mukavaa päästä pitkästä aikaa HePoilemaan. Mun garminaattori näytti 32.5km/h ja 88.68km eli loistavasti pysyi speksi. Ajettiin siististi ja ongelmitta. Jossain kohtaa vähän parijono meinasi hajota, mutta sekin vain melko pienen hetken. Tahtoo lisää tätä!

----------


## Hannes -60

28/2-ryhmä ajeli speksattu reittiä maltillisesti ensimmäiset 70km, mutta sitten mopo karkasi. Viimeinen 20km tultiin 32,0km/h keskarilla, ilmeisesti tuulen avustuksella,
mutta yhtenä ryhmänä perille. Kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## ArtK

^^ Samoin, oli mukava lenkki ja ajoporukka. Kiitokset myös itsellesi kartanluvusta ja sopivasta järjestyksenpidosta, milloin sitä tarvittiin.

----------


## Frosty

Nelihenkinen 30-ryhmä ajoi lenkin keskinopeudella 30,5 km/h. Pikkusäätöä mahtui matkalle, mutta ei mitään sen kummempaa. Veto oli pääosin oikein tasaista ja mukavaa, mitä nyt itse taisin vähän höntyillä. Koskella kaikki tuntuivat nauttineen, pienessä porukassa treeniä tuli kivasti, jos sitä kaipasi.

Kiitos!

t. punapaitainen

----------


## PPJ

30-ryhmässä oli mahtava meno, pariin otteeseen saatin jopa viides jäsen hetkeksi mukaan. Alkulenkistä oli hyvinkin kevyt jalka, mutta takaisin päin tullessa polvi rupesi vihoittelemaan ja jouduin suosiolla skippaamaan vetovuorot. Oli ihan tarpeeks haastetta pysyä peesissä siinä sivutuulien sekamelskassa ja katriinantien "maalikirissä" jäin kuin tikku siihen surullisen kuuluisaan juttuun. Iso kiitos muille kun ahkeroitte vedoissa.

Pikkusäädöt oli ihan kiva mauste, meinattiin samoilla vauhdeilla ainakin seurata sitä 32:n ryhmää joka lähti ajamaan sakkokierrosta ja mun vedossa meinattiin mennä perässä.

t. keltapaitainen

----------


## 365

Ja 30-porukasta vielä: Kiitos pyöräilijälle joka suostui ryhmän oppaaksi  vaikka ymmärtääkseni alkujaan oli suunnitellut leppoisempaa ajoa. 

Odotan jo innolla keskiviikon opastusta/simulaatioo ryhmäajon salaisuuksiin.
/
Hasse ( se hiukan pidempi Cervelo kuski)

----------


## kolistelija

> Terveisiä TdF:n 3. etapilta 
> 
> _Ensi keskiviikkona_ (16.7.) ajaettavasta nopeamman ajamisen harjoituksesta ("simulaatiosta") sen verran lisätietoa, että Kuninkaanmäen startin jälkeen _kaikki  nopeusryhmät pysähtyvät Palménilla_. Siellä halukkaat kuskit voivat jäädä kuuntelemaan nopeamman ajamisen oppeja (by CCH/Tuomas Turunen & co) sekä osallistumaan nopeamman ajamisen harjoitukseen. Harjoitus ajetaan Palménilta tavanomaista reittiä Immersbyntielle, jossa mäkien (= loppukirittelyn) jälkeen on vielä harjoituksen palautetilaisuus. Söderkullassa, ehkä jo aiemminkin, pysähdytään ja otetaan koko ryhmä uudelleen yhteen, jos joku on päässyt tipahtamaan. CCH:n puolelta paikalla on kuskeja - myös naiskuskeja - jotka vetävät nopeamman ajamisen harjoituksen + opastavat, miten ajaa nopeammassa ryhmässä, mm. lähtö- ja loppumuodollisuuksista + muista etikettiasioista + miten pysytään mukana kireissä + mitä on yleensä huomioitava, kun ajaa nopeamman ajon muodostelmassa normaalin parijonon sijaan ym. ym. -- Tervetuloa osallistumaan 
> 
> J.k. Tilaisuus on pyöräillylliseti yleissivistävä, joten vaikka ei aikoisikaan osallistua jatkossa nopeamman ajamisen tapahtumiin (Bianchi-cup ym.), niin on silti hyvä tietää, mitä "aidan toisella puolella" ihan oikeasti tapahtuu.



Pitää vähän muistuttaa ja mainostaa. Tämä on sellainen juttu mitä suosittelen varsinkin heille jotka ovat huomanneet että ajavat yhtäkkiä keskiviikkolenkin "34" ryhmässä joka kulkeekin jostain kummasta syystä sitä 36-38km/h nopeutta.  :Hymy: 

Itselläni oli aikoinaan huomattavasti enemmän kysyttävää kuin uskalsin kokeneemmilta kysyä. Nyt on hyvä mahdollisuus saada vastauksia ihan kysymättäkin.

----------


## JiiTee

Tiistailenkille lähti 7 kuskia. Meitä oli jäljellä 5 Metsäkyläntielle saavuttaessa. Itse tipahdin vähän alle 20km kohdalla Klaukkalan mäissä, edelleen Metsäkyläntiellä. VK-treeniä ihan liian vähän takana :-( Yksi tipahtanut kuski tuli kohta vastaan Klaukkalantiellä. Ajelimme Valkjärven ohi ja suunnistimme kotejamme kohti. Itse kiersin vielä Rinnekodin ja Velskolan, satkun täyttäen. Tuli kunnon metsämansikkaketo vastaan. Nam! 
Pääjoukon reitti ja datat kiinnostaisivat!

----------


## JKS78

> Tiistailenkille lähti 7 kuskia. Meitä oli jäljellä 5 Metsäkyläntielle saavuttaessa. Itse tipahdin vähän alle 20km kohdalla Klaukkalan mäissä, edelleen Metsäkyläntiellä. VK-treeniä ihan liian vähän takana :-( Yksi tipahtanut kuski tuli kohta vastaan Klaukkalantiellä. Ajelimme Valkjärven ohi ja suunnistimme kotejamme kohti. Itse kiersin vielä Rinnekodin ja Velskolan, satkun täyttäen. Tuli kunnon metsämansikkaketo vastaan. Nam! 
> Pääjoukon reitti ja datat kiinnostaisivat!



Joo, melko kovaa tuli taas ajettua ja mäkiin tuupattiin vielä vähän extraa  :Vink:  Pääjoukon (tai irtioton...) mukana loppuun tuli kolme ajajaa ja vuorovedoin saatiin pidettyä vauhtia yllä. Reittiä vähän improvisointiin matkalla, kun minä ansiokkaasti missasin Valkjärven käännöksen. Lopulta ajettiin Klaukkalantieltä Hongisojantien kautta Nurmijärvelle ja edelleen Rusutjärven kautta Vantaankoseklle.

Datana saatiin seuraavat luvut: 65km, 37.7km/h, avg power 264W, NP 284W.

----------


## Birling

Laskin, että noin 70 lähdössä ja 65 lähti itse harjoitukseen. Kuvat alkavat siirtymään. http://jaribirling.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...3%A4hdys+16.7/

----------


## Juha Kemppainen

ISO kiitos CCH:lle tämänpäiväisestä! Hapokasta oli vauhti tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## ArtK

^samoin täältä ISO KIITOS Pekalle ja apuna olleille CCH-laisille! Järjestitte todella makoisan treenilenkin. Jälkipään (ikuri?)porukassa ajo oli siistiä.
Nyt vaan lisää ylä-VK-lenkkejä, jotta putoamiskynnys  nousee ;-)

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Hienoa työtä pyöräilyn eteen. Toivottavasti joku edes sai kimmokkeen lähteä kokeilemaan kilpailemista. Nopeita kuskeja ainakin tuntuu riittävän.

----------


## Elinako

Kiitokset myös täältä suunnalta, tämän päiväinen oli hyvää vaihtelua !  :Vink:  Paljon tuli hyvää tietoa ja hieman taas sai intoa polkemiseen.

----------


## nikobiker

Joo oli hieno setti tänään! Tosiaan intoa (ja happoja) tuli roppakaupalla! Tulipahan testattua rajojaan. Olin jossain keskiryhmässä ja tunti Kuninkaanmäestä alkaen meni 34 keskarilla. Huhhuijaa eli kiitos!

----------


## Wiszsla

Kiitokset kilpailumaisten puitteiden luomisesta. Hienoa, että välillä on tavallisista lenkeistä poikkeavia. Kärki meni tietty liian kovaa sekä Söderkullantiellä että Immersbyn mäissä, mutta noin 36,5 keskariin Palmenilta Porvoontielle olen ikämiehenä tyytyväinen.

----------


## Pohtis

Kiitos hienosta kilpa-ajoharjoituksesta! Oli kivaa ja jaksoin sinnitellä mukana. Sunnuntaina tuntui loppumatkasta rankemmalta, en ollut kai levännyt tarpeeksi. Ensimmäiset viisi kilometriä Palménin kaupalta paineltiin komeasti 48,7 km/h keskinopeudella. Tässä Garmin-dataa Palménilta Immersbyntien ja Uuden Porvoontien risteykseen: http://connect.garmin.com/page/activ...em&cid=1108475

----------


## Tomi S

Joo kovaa mentiin ja tuli vauhdin hurmaa. Onnistunut "tapahtuma" kaiken kaikkiaan. Kiitos Hepo ja muut järjestäjät/avustajat. Nyt tuli konkreettisesti esille kuinka suuri ero on ajaa peesissä/ keulilla. Joku osaa varmaan kertoa kuinka suuri on hyötyprosentti 40km vauhdissa peesaajalla ? Alkuun ajettiin tosiaan täysillä vaikka ymmärsin kisamiesten puheista että alkuun hieman rauhallisemmin...

----------


## partsi

> Joo, melko kovaa tuli taas ajettua ja mäkiin tuupattiin vielä vähän extraa  Pääjoukon (tai irtioton...) mukana loppuun tuli kolme ajajaa ja vuorovedoin saatiin pidettyä vauhtia yllä. Reittiä vähän improvisointiin matkalla, kun minä ansiokkaasti missasin Valkjärven käännöksen. Lopulta ajettiin Klaukkalantieltä Hongisojantien kautta Nurmijärvelle ja edelleen Rusutjärven kautta Vantaankoseklle.
> 
> Datana saatiin seuraavat luvut: 65km, 37.7km/h, avg power 264W, NP 284W.



Minun data näyttää tältä tiistain lenkiltä: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/542231927 Nurmijärvellä pääsi jokseenkiin kartalle missä mennään, muuten ei ollut juurikaan käsitystä reitistä.

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta, sai vähän vauhdikkaampaa ajoa Porvoon hissuttelulenkkien vastapainoksi. Ja eiköhän Vantaankoskelle viitsi ajella lenkille toistekkin Porvoosta..

----------


## MikaV

Kiitokset CCH:lle ja Hepolle eilisesti setistä. Tuli taas motivaatiota roppakaupalla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jari B. dokumentoi hyvin lähdön tunnelmat (ks. ed. #484), mutta tässä vielä vauhdikas kuva loppukiristä Immersbyntiellä  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Eilinen meni varsin hienosti. Vain yksi hieman vaarallisessa kohdassa tapahtunut "väärän kaistan lainaus" jäi mieleen, muuten oli varsin siistiä ja järkevää ajoa.
Videon teossa vähän kesti, kun sitä väsyneenä vähän tyrii ja joutuu tekemään homman alusta alkaen toisen kerran. Video jää nyt vähän koruttomaksi, vaikka eilisessä ajossa olisi ollut ainesta johonkin hieman hienompaan. Kamera ei heti suostunut käynnistymään, joten video alkaa noin minuutin-kahden ajon jälkeen.






Tässä muutamia linkkejä aiheeseen liittyen:
http://www.cch.fi/ Cycle Club Helsinki, sivusto on aika harvaan päivitetty mutta sisältää oleellisimmat tiedot seurasta, toiminnasta ja jäseneduista
https://www.facebook.com/groups/bianchicup/ Bianchi-cup Facebook-yhteisö, sisältää tuoretta Bianchi cup tietoa (Tietoa ja säännöt myös osoitteessa http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Tapahtumat/Bianchicup.aspx)
https://www.facebook.com/teamcchkivenlahdenpyorahuolto Team KPH:n Facebooksivu
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-...04532349560862 Cycle Center Team:n Facebooksivu

http://www.pyoraily.fi/tulokset_ja_p...ut/maantiecup/ Maantiecupin pisteinfoa
http://www.pyoraily.fi/lisenssi/ lisenssitietoa
http://www.spusaitti.com/2014/maantie.htm maantiekupin pistetaulukot, joista voi seurata kavereiden menestystä

----------


## Matero

Vaikka kovaa mentiin heti paukusta, oli siinä vielä kiristämisen varaa  :Vink:  Peesihyöty on noissa nopeuksissa noin 30%. Kun vetomies tuuppaa yli 400 wattia, kannattaa peesi käyttää hyödyksi. Eilisen Södiksen puoleisen osuuden tehot liikkuivat allekirjoittaneella avg 310 w/np 380 w. Keskari vajaa 40 km/h. Kun vauhti nousee noille tonteille, ei kaverin takarenkaaseen voi montaa metriä jättää väliä - muuten tulee se kuuluisa noutaja.

Hyvät setit oli eilen. Kiitos myös Kivenlahden Pyörähuollon tiimin puolesta kaikille!

----------


## kolistelija

Materon sanoihin voi lisätä vähän taustaa videolle:
Omia lukemia reitille tuli alkupätkälle Avg. 315W NP341W (ilman videollakin näkyvää odottelua) ja Södiksen mäen stopilta Immersbyn vikalle töppyrälle 279W/308NP. Ero näiden välillä selittyy aika suoraan sillä että Immersbyntiellä tuli hieman säästeltyä ja kettuna en vetäny alamäissä oikeastaan ollenkaan. Videolla näkyy monenlaisia vetovuoroja: nopeita yli 400W vuoroja, himmailuja kun edessä tapahtuu sellaista joka ei rohkaise vetämään ja sitten vielä rauhallista tasavetoa maltillisilla tehoilla. Syke ei ole aivan 100% kuranttia tavaraa, sillä wanha garmini vyö laittaa välillä vähän omaa ekstraansa.  :Hymy: 

Kisaaminen kehittää juuri tuollaista että vedetään selvästi yli kynnyksen ja pystyy vielä palautumaan siitä. Kärsimyksen harjoittelu ei välttämättä poista kärsimystä, mutta se opettaa kummasti kestämään sitä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jos huomaat, että sisälläsi "asuu" _pieni_ (tai suurempikin) _masokisti_ eli kestät "luontaisesti" kovaakin vauhtia, ja sitten vielä plussana, että palaudut nopeasti rankastakin vedosta - jopa niin että voisit lähteä uuteen kiriin/irtiottoporukkaan melkein saman tien, niin nämä ovat selviä merkkejä: _kunto- eli pyöräilyominaisuutesi ovat selkeästi kilpailullisia.
_
- - - 

Energian säästämisestä... 30 % peesihyöty mahdollistaa taktikoinnin: _peesailija_ (yksi yleisimmistä kilpailijatyypeistä  :Vink: ) "piileskelee" pääjoukossa ja tykittä sitten sopivassa kohdassa joko pitkän tai lyhyeen kiriin tai irtiottoporukkaan. Tämä noin yksinkertaistuksena,  mutta pitää kyllä edelleen (lue. ikuisesti) paikkansa.

Kisaslangissa käytetään ilmausta: "pääjoukossa on _aina_ tuoreita jalkoja", joka viittaa siihen, että muiden selän takana "lusmuilee" aina myös kovakuntoista väkeä - eikä vain heikkoja kilpailijoita, joilla ei ole muita vaihtoehtoa kuin peesailla, että yleensä pysyvät kisassa ja pääjoukossa mukana. Nämä "tuoreet jalat" säästelevät voimavarojaan siis pelkästään taktisista syistä odotellessaan sopivaa kohtaa "iskuun".

Heidät kyllä yleensä pian tunnistetaan ja osataan varoa, jos he kisasta toiseen toistavat samaa "taktiikkaa". 

- - - 

Tuolla edellä viitattiin siihen, että 40-50 km/h vauhdeissa/vedoissa tipahtaa armotta peesistä (lue. porukasta), jos jättää 1-2 metrin välin edellä ajavaan. Wanhat kisakuskit tunnistaa siitä, _btw_, että he jatkuvasti huutelevat aloittelijoille, että "ajakaa välit kiinni!" tai "ei saa jättää välejä!" Tässä on takana se, ettei turhaan kulu voimia välien kiinni ajamiseen. Kokeneet kuskit myös tietävät, että milloin kisassa on "suvantovaihe" eli voi säästellä voimia - vaikka jättää enemmän väliä edellä ajaviin tai pudottautua taaemmaksi* - koska koko joukko pian hidastaa vauhtia (esim. odottelemaan loppukirin tai -kilometrien alkamista). Aloittelijan on parempi keskittyä pitämään välit minimissä, koska häneltä yleensä puuttuu tällainen "pelisilmä".

*Muistan, että vuoden 1981 SM-kisoissa (18 v.) olin viimeistä edellisellä kierroksella vielä 5-10 kärjessä, mutta viimeisen kierroksen viimeisessä mäessä alkoi "lapaa väkeä ohitse" molemmilta puolilta - ts. olivat ko. kuskit "lepäilleet aurinkokannella" edellisen kierroksen ajan. Ja minä turhaan riuhdoin kärjessä...

Edelliseeen liittyen... Pääjoukossa - siis tuossa "häröpallossa" - on sellainen ominaisuus, että jos ei pidä ajopaikastaan kiinni, eli peesaa tiiviisti, niin eteen saattaa vähitellen hivuttautua "rohkeampia" kuskeja. Tällöin ikään kuin valuu vähitellen joukon perälle, ja siellä tunnetusti "ruoska viuhuaa", joka kisakielessä tarkoittaa sitä, että kun kärjessä tykitetään 5-kympin vetoon, niin ryhmädynamiikasta johtuen viimeisenä roikkuvat kaverit joutuvat kirimään lähes 6-kymppiä... Mitä tästä opimme? Älä valu joukon perälle, vaan pidä paikkasi eli peesaa tiiviisti.

Edelliseen liittyen... kolarit pääjoukossa tapahtuvat yleensä ryhmän puolessa välissä tai takaosassa. Jos haluat välttää kaatumisia muiden tekemiin kasoihin (omat ajovirheet toki aina pidät minimissä) niin ajelet ensimmäisessä kolmanneksessa (tai 1/4 t. 1/5:ssä) eli mahdollisimman kärjessä. Muistathan myös, että tutkitusta parasta peesiä saat jonon 3.-4:nä (mm. hatkaporukassa tarpeellinen tieto). 

- - - 

...wanha innostui muistelemaan "hurjaa nuaruutta", sorry...

- - - 

Paljon muitakin vinkkejä ja "hyvä-tietää" -juttuja kisaamisessa on, mutta ne opit parhaiten käytännössä - eli aktiivisesti kilpailemalla!!!

J.k. Ja saa kokeneilta kisakuskeilta kysellä; saattavatpa nämä joskus vastatakin... tai sitten puhuvat "puuta-heinää", lämpimikseen   :Hymy:

----------


## lynxlynx

Samat jutut vuodesta toiseen, no uusia tulee niin ehkä on syytä kerrata. Ajamaan oppii ajamalla, Materon beesissä ajaa jo suht kovaa ja kun Olli Koski on koskella saa kilvanpojat haukata maukkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## nikobiker

Mitenkähän tuo Vuelta Vantaa vaikuttaa HePon sunnuntain yhteislenkkiin? 

http://act.sporttisaitti.com/vuelta-...ahtuma/reitit/
https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...282645,0.75531

Reittikartoissa näyttäis että yhteistä pätkää on kymmenisen kilometria Katriinantien ja Myllykyläntien risteyksestä Tuusulaan asti. Ei ehkä kiva, jos kilpailijat ja yhteislenkkeilijät sattuvat samaan aikaan tuolle osuudelle?

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Oho, oliko se Vuelta Vantaa jo huomenna?

Käytännössä tuon Vuelta-reitin täydellinen välttäminen vaatisi lentokentän kiertämistä eteläkautta, esim. siten että Keravalta jatketaan suoraan Lahdentietä etelään ja sitten ajetaan Tikkurilantietä tai Kehä III Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Reittisuunnitelmaa muokattu siten, että ajetaan Ruotsinkyläntien sijaan Lahelantien kautta (toivottavasti se tietyö on jo valmis). Tällöin yhteistä reittiä tulee vain 3-4 km Myllykyläntiellä. Lisäksi vauhdikkaammat vueltalaiset lienevät tuossa vaiheessa jo maalissa. Vaihtoehtoinen reititys Tikkurilantien kautta ei ole käytännössä toimiva.

PS: kannattaa huomata, että Vueltan takia lähtö Vantaankoskelta voi olla hieman tavallista myöhemmin.

PPS: kun kelit näyttävät olevan kohdillaan, niin olisiko jollakulla innokkaammalla kiinnostusta organisoida ryhmä, joka ajaisi paluumatkan Pullokiskalta pidemmän kaavan kautta TdH-reittiä (Paippinen -  Nikkilä - Kuninkaanmäki jne.)? Tällöin voisi kanssa lenkin päätepiste olla poikkeuksellisesti jossakin muualla kuin Vantaankoskella.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan majalta starttasi 14 kuskia, jotka suuntasivat vaihteeksi läntisille maille. Porukka pysyi yhdessä Bemböleen saakka, jonka jälkeen kärki jatkoi matkaa Veikkolaan/Lapinjärvelle jne. Jälkijoukko riensi Bodomin-Velskolan (ja osa edelleen Klaukkalan) suuntaan. Pari kuskia palasi suoraan Vihdintietä takaisin Stadiin (ja ainakin toinen oli täysin väsähtänyt Bodom-Velskolan rasituksista - arvaatte ketä tarkoitan  :Hymy:  - keskari n. 25 km/h Vihdintiellä, ja kevaria lähinnä ajettiin. Sää oli helteinen, joten lyhyempi, vain parin tunnin lenkkireitti oli ihan järkevä valinta meille vähemmän tavoitteellisille kuskeille. Pian klo 13 jälkeen olin siis jo takaisin kotiovella.

J.k. Huomisen reitin ajosuunnan vaihtaminen olisi ehkä riittänyt. No, hyvä, että pelataan "varman päälle".

----------


## Privileged

Pidemmän reitin kiersi 9 kuskia ja maantieosuus (70km) ajettiin 32km/h keskarilla. Koko lenkki Maunulasta Vantaankoskelle 95km.

 Tauko pidettiin Lapinkylän leipomo & kahvilassa.

Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille! http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...1hnbfnem72j57n

----------


## J.U.K

PPS: kun kelit näyttävät olevan kohdillaan, niin olisiko jollakulla innokkaammalla kiinnostusta organisoida ryhmä, joka ajaisi paluumatkan Pullokiskalta pidemmän kaavan kautta TdH-reittiä (Paippinen -  Nikkilä - Kuninkaanmäki jne.)? Tällöin voisi kanssa lenkin päätepiste olla poikkeuksellisesti jossakin muualla kuin Vantaankoskella.[/QUOTE]

Toihan vois olla hyvä, mutta matkan piteneminen kompensoitais nopeuden laskulla. Eli tasoa 26 -28 km/h reitiillä Pullokiska - Paipppinen - Nikkilä ja vois päättää päivänsä Kuninkaanmäen nousuun.
Noh miten tulikaan mieleen vanha kahvipaahtimon mainos; '' Päätä päiväsi Pa----in kahvilla ''.

----------


## LOKS

Pullokiskalta Paippisten ja Nikkilän kautta vaikuttaa hyvältä (28+). Jään porukasta Kuninkaanmäessä, jos ei riitä intoa ajaa edestakaisin, siis jostain takaisin Kuninkaanmäkeen. T.Lauri

----------


## ArtoR

> Reittisuunnitelmaa muokattu siten, että ajetaan Ruotsinkyläntien sijaan Lahelantien kautta (toivottavasti se tietyö on jo valmis).



Kävin tiedustelemassa: Ruotsinkylän suunnasta tultaessa on ennen kauppaa se tietyö. Ajorata on asvaltoitu, kelvi on hiekkaa. Se Lahelan toisella puolella oleva liikenneympyrähän on valmistunut jo aiemmin.

----------


## N.N.

> Pidemmän reitin kiersi 9 kuskia ja maantieosuus (70km) ajettiin 32km/h keskarilla. Koko lenkki Maunulasta Vantaankoskelle 95km.
> 
>  Tauko pidettiin Lapinkylän leipomo & kahvilassa.
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille! http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...1hnbfnem72j57n



harmi etten päässyt mukaanne. Tieto ryhmän jakaantumisesta ei kuulunut minulle asti. Luulin että osa porukasta vain ajoi harhaan ja tulisivat perässä. Ajettiin sitten kahdestaan nuoren kuskin kanssa Klaukkalan kautta Vantaankoskelle. Mutta hauskaa pyöräily aina on, etenkin näillä keleillä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jjyrki

Riston modaama lyhyempi (93km): http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5363467

Pidennetyn (125 km) piirsin kiertämään Halkia-Pornainen-Paippinen jotta niitä kaivattuja lisäkilometrejä tulisi. Paluu K-mäkeen ja sieltä Tikkurilantietä (jolla kyllä muutamat risteykset ja valot pitää sitten kärsiä). Katotaan Haarajoella ketkä haluaa tälle, voin vetää sen kakskasina: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5368251

----------


## jorma löhman

Lahelan tietä pääsee molempiin suuntiin. Pyörätie on hiekkaa, mutta eihän sinne tarvitse mennä.



> Kävin tiedustelemassa: Ruotsinkylän suunnasta tultaessa on ennen kauppaa se tietyö. Ajorata on asvaltoitu, kelvi on hiekkaa. Se Lahelan toisella puolella oleva liikenneympyrähän on valmistunut jo aiemmin.

----------


## LOKS

Kiitos pyöräilyseurasta. Pullokiskalta jatkoimme Paippisten ja Nikkilän kautta Kuninkaanmäkeen. Erkanin porukasta Itä-Hakkilassa vaikka kilometritavoite ei toteutunut. Kuninkaanmäessä totesimme, että alueella oli satanut runsaasti. Kotiin päästessäni totesin naapuritalon palavan salaman iskun seurauksena ja meilläkin lieviä vesivahinkoja. Vaimo ei ollut viennyt puutarhakalusteita suojaan. Oletan , että Vantaankoskelle menijöiden vaatteet kuivuivat loppumatkalla.

----------


## Tomi S

25-ryhmä ajeli pullokiskalle n. 26 keskarilla. Pian tauon jälkeen saatiin Järvenpään nurkilla raekuuro niskaa. Kivasti virkisti  :Leveä hymy:  Keravan Savion kohdalla sattui risteysalueella 2:n feltkuskin kasa. Allekirjoittanut toinen kaatunut. Säikähdyksellä selvittiin. Itsellä vasen lonkka ja sormi hieman kipeet mutta ei pahempaa. Pyörä säilyi ehjänä ! Toinenkin kuski ilmeisesti selvisi pintanaarmuilla.
Keravan nurkilla kai pudottiin reitiltä pois. Ajettiin Tikkurilaan, jossa ryhmä jatkoi eri suuntiin. Toivottavasti kaikki löysi kotiin  :Hymy: . Kiitos naiskuskille "ensiavusta"-

----------


## jjyrki

Vetämäni 28-ryhmä ajoi uhkaavan sateen vuoksi ns. lyhennetyn pidennetyn reitin eli Haarajoelta suoraan TdH-reittiä suunnilleen noudattaen Kuninkaanmäkeen ja sieltä Tikkurilantietä V.Koskelle. Haarajoelta mukaan tarttui ilmeisesti 30-ryhmäläisiä ja pari porukkaa irtautui ennen Nikkilää ajamaan hieman kovempaa. Pahimmat sateet vältimme, asfaltti kyllä oli märkää Paippisista/Nikkilästä eteenpäin. Kiitos seurasta!

----------


## nikobiker

Ekaa kertaa 30-ryhmässä. Olipa hyvä fiilis ajella. Kiitokset siitä vetäjille. Itse en kovin pitkiä aikoja jaksanut keulilla olla, kun rupesi piiputtamaan, mutta yritin ainakin  :Hymy:  Keskari oli päälle 31. Kilsoja tuli Vantaankoskelle takas ajaneille kenties 110?  Itse erkanin toisen kuskin kanssa Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylällä kohti etelää.

Oli loppumatka kieltämättä aika kuraista hommaa. Vaikka varsin vähillä sateilla selvittiin, niin oli kyllä joka paikka ihan hiekassa. Hampaanvälejä myöten.

----------


## Ollipk

25-ryhmässä mentiin, tapahtumarikas kiekura. Olin mukana kasassa, pyörä säilyi ehjänä, ja pelkällä asfaltti-ihottumalla selvisin itsekkin. Hyvä kuulla että ei pahempaa toiselle Felt- kuskille sattunut. (?)

----------


## TeemuF

Ennakko mainostus!
Ensi viikon lauantaina 26.7.2014 klo10 tarjolla epäwirallista pitkää http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3285908
Reittispeksi tuttu viime vuodelta, tosin jäi ajamatta kun allekirjoittanut oli vähän huonossa hapessa.
Muut speksit tarkentuu ennen starttia.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Pekan ennustama lomakato ei ollut vieläkään kovin suurta, kun Vantaankoskelle ilmaantui noin 42 lähtijää. Myös läheinen kuntoajo saattoi vaikuttaa osallistujamääriin.

Hyvä juttu, jos kaikki ryhmät välttyivät isoimmilta kaatosateilta - niitäkin on tänään ollut paikoittaisesti.

----------


## pesuman

Voisi näin taannehtivasti sanoa, että aivan uskomattoman hyvä lenkkikeli sattui, kun lukee eri palstoilta uutisia päivän säästä. Rankkasateita, sormen kokoisia rakeita, ukkospuuskia ja salamoita. Näistä vain sade osui niskaan ja sekin vain pienen hetken Paippisista Nikkilään. Mittariin tuli siirtymineen 125km, joista n.110km kuivana. Ei hassummin. Rankaisin itse itseäni peesaamisesta oikaisemalla kotiin Immersbyn mäkien kautta.

----------


## jorma löhman

30/2 ryhmään lähti kait 12 kuskia, Pullakiskalla tapahtui uusjako ja ryhmät menivät sujuvasti sekaisin. Meitä oli pienimmillään 6 ja Nikkilässä löydettiin taas muutama aiemmin ryhmässä ollut. Yhdessä jatkettiin sujuvasti Kuninkaanmäen ja Vantaan kautta Vantaankoskelle. Itse poikkesin Vanhalta kirkolta kaverin kanssa etelään. Ajettiin hitaalla myötäväivään pyörivällä telaketjulla, se sujui ihan mukavasti. Hieno lenkki vähäisestä kuran lentämisestä huolimatta. Kiitos kaikille lenkkiseurasta. Nähdään taas ensi kerralla. :Hymy:

----------


## Mikha

30/2 ryhmään lähdettiin ja jotenkin tuli päädyttyä tauon jälkeen pidemmän lenkin porukoihin. Mikäs siinä, mutta valitettavasti meno katkesi Kuninkaanmäkeen takavaihtajan vaijerin katkettua. Olin juuri letkan viimeisenä ja hetki siinä meni ihmetellessä että mikäs tälle nyt tuli. Siinä vaiheessa kun oireen syy selvisi niin muu porukka oli jo karannut huutomatkan kantamattomiin. Onneksi 28 ryhmä tuli vielä takaa ja pääsin linkuttamaan takaisin V-koskelle. Kiitos vetäjälle (jjyrki?) monitoimityökalun lainasta. Rajoitinta säätämällä sai miellyttävämmän pykälän silmään ja siirtymä kotiin sujui jo mukavammin kaksivaihteisella.

----------


## big4man

30/1-ryhmässä tuli ajettua eilen. Tauon jälkeen joltain saatiin ajatus jatkuvan telaketjun pyörityksestä, mutta surkeaksi sähläämiseksihän se meni.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Täydennän vielä, että 25 sai niskaansa "täyslaidallisen" vettä pian 146:lle (Pornaistentie) kääntymisen jälkeen (siis Pohjois-Paippisen korkeudella) Honkalassa ja Koivumäellä. (Idempänä ajelleet 28/30 ilmeisesti ohittivat kaatosadealueen sujuvammin elikkä pysyivät kuivempina.) Itselläni oli ainakin "tonni" vettä kengissä noin nilkan korkeudella (heh... vain vähän liioittelen) lainehtineen vedenpinnan seurauksena... Hädintuskin eteensä näki, kun pahimmin satoi. Onneksi ei sentään salamoinut/ukkostanut (muuten kyllä oli kesän ylivoimaisesti rajuin sadekuuro/-alue!!!) -- Keravan jälkeen vaihdettiin rengaskin, ja Tikkurilassa pääjoukko kääntyi Kehä III:n linjaa länteen, kuten edellä jo selostettiin. -- Mittariin oli kertynyt kotiovella 98 km 25,5:n keskarilla.

J.k. Kiitos 28/30:stä teknisten ongelmien vuoksi jääneelle Trek-kuskille, joka teki vetotöitä urakalla taukopaikan jälkeen.

----------


## Privileged

Kuninkaanmäestä tänään tälläinen http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 klo 17:00. Keskari 32-34km/h nurkilla

----------


## J.U.K

Jännät oli kelit eilen. Kotipihalla vaimo ihmetteli miksi olen kurainen, ei ollut satanut pisaraakaan meillä.
Sigmassa oli 124,98 km ja 4h 34 min, elikkäs sitä sai mitä tilas, kiitos siitä mukanaolleille ja erityisesti vetomiehe(i)lle 28:ssa.

----------


## nikobiker

> Ennakko mainostus!
> Ensi viikon lauantaina 26.7.2014 klo10 tarjolla epäwirallista pitkää http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3285908
> Reittispeksi tuttu viime vuodelta, tosin jäi ajamatta kun allekirjoittanut oli vähän huonossa hapessa.
> Muut speksit tarkentuu ennen starttia.



Tämä vois periaatteessa kiinnostaa, mutta minkäköhänlaista vauhtia ajattelitte pitää? Että jos ei nouse yli 30:n, niin voisin jopa jaksaa mukana.

----------


## Privileged

> Kuninkaanmäestä tänään tälläinen http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 klo 17:00. Keskari 32-34km/h nurkilla



Kuninkaanmäestä starttasi kuusi kuskia. Muutimme reittisuunnitelmaa ja suuntasimme Järvenpään Kulmakonditoriaan tauolle. Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille! 

Lenkin yhteinen osuus http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...snbn5mrap85l14

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Muistutan vielä mahdollisia kiinnostuneita kuntoajosta ensi lauantaina 26.7. klo 10 jossa 
*a)* ei ole osallistumismaksua, *
b)* pääsee tulosluettelossa ekalle sivulle (...vs. muut, joissa sijoitus yleensä vasta 100.-200. parhaimmillaankin...) ja *
c)* näkee sopivan pätkän (n. 100 km) muitakin maisemia kuin vain tätä Uuttamaata... plus virkistävä uinti-/vesipulahdus- ja ruokailumahdollisuus (edellisillä kerroilla laadukkaaksi todetulla motellilla) ajon jälkeen...

Sitten lisätietolinkki  :Hymy: 

J.k. .. ja säätiedotus lupaa varsin hyvää ajokeliä lauantaille.

----------


## -olli

Millaista vauhtia on pidetty keskiviikkona Viikin Prismalta lähtevällä lenkillä? Hidasvauhtinen (max. 28 km/h, mielellään alle) lenkki kiinnostaisi.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Keskiviikkona Viikin Prismalta ajellaan Kuninkaanmäkeen, jossa jakaudutaan useampaan nopeusryhmään.

----------


## Privileged

Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.

 35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n

Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!

Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

25-ryhmä ajeli 26,4 keskarilla 49 kilometriä Kuninkaanmäestä Viikin Prismalle. (Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen jäi tosin vähän "vauhti päälle", ja keskari näytti 27,3 hetken aikaa...). Odoteltiin sitten Vartiokylässä ylim. pysähdyksessä, että kaksi jälkijoukon kuskia pääsi mukaan Itäkeskuksen ohitukseen ja Viikkiin. -- _Kiitos helteisen iltalenkin runsaasta osanotosta kaikille nopeusryhmille_  :Hymy:  ...vapaassa oli, _btw_, jostain syystä kaikkein vähiten väkeä... myös paljon uusia kuskeja oli uskaltautunut mukaan; heille vinkiksi, että www.fillarikalenteri.fi -saitilta (valitse HePo) löytyy kattavat tiedot HePon kuntolenkeistä (ja hitaammista retkistäkin). -- Kuriositeettina mainittakoon vielä, että yxi HePon pitkäaikaisimmista retkenvetäjistä (!) ajeli tänään sujuvasti 35-ryhmässä  :Cool: 

J.k. Harvainen lenkki sikälikin, että yleensä en ole ollut erityisen janoinen lenkin jälkeen, mutta tällä kertaa "yhden pullon taktiikka" ei riittänyt, vaan "kaatelin kitusiin" kotioloissa hetimmiten 2 ja 1/2 pullollista (á 0,9 l) sekalaisia hedelmämehuja ...osa vielä vissyllä "terästettynä", ts. pitkinä  juomina; ssssssssssssssssh...!!!

J.j.k. Vinkkiä, että huomenna (torstaina) on TdF:ssa kiintoisa, viimeinen vuoristoetappi (mm. Tourmalet).

----------


## Juha Kemppainen

> Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.
> 
>  35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!
> 
> Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
> Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..



Jos ei kovin paljoa sada, niin mukana ollaan.

----------


## TeemuF

*26.7.2014 Klo 10 Vantaakoski* http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3285908
Tarjolla kuntolenkki Pusulaan.
Tasaisella teholla vedetään. Nopeudeksi muutettuna tarkoittanee noin 30km/h.
Lähtökohtaisesti kaikki tekee vetotöitä omien rahkeiden mukaisesti (toiset enemmän, toiset vähemmän).

Taukospeksit
5-10min Siippoon Neste 45km, juomapullojen täyttö, nopeet limpparit
Varsinainen tauko Pusulan Neste 85km
5-10min Lapinkylän kaivo / K-kauppa 147km, juomapullojen täyttö, nopeet limpparit

Lauantaiksi säälaitokset ennustaa varsin lämmintä päivää, joten juomaa voi kulua^^

----------


## Cyclo

Onko tänään lenkille lähtijöitä Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## Sillanalta

> 25-ryhmä ajeli 26,4 keskarilla 49 kilometriä Kuninkaanmäestä Viikin Prismalle. (Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen jäi tosin vähän "vauhti päälle", ja keskari näytti 27,3 hetken aikaa...).



Kiitos paljon, olin ensimmäistä kertaa mukana ja tulen varmasti toistekin.

----------


## fiber

> Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.
> 
>  35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!
> 
> Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
> Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..



Entä klo 19? Ei olisi niin kuuma ja TdF:n vuorietappikin olisi ohi...

----------


## Privileged

Itse en pysty taipumaan noin myöhäiseen lähtöön ja muutama jo tulossa Kuninkaanmäkeen neljältä  :Hymy:

----------


## Cyclo

> Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.
> 
>  35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!
> 
> Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
> Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..



Tulen paikalle!

----------


## jorma löhman

Voin tulla ainakin alkumatkaksi. Keskari yli 32 km/t voi olla minulle liikaa, mutta jään porukasta pois jos siltä tuntuu.



> Tulen paikalle!

----------


## jorma löhman

Voin tulla ainakin alkumatkaan. Jos vauhti huimaa, niin jatkan lopun matkaa yksin.



> Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.
> 
>  35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!
> 
> Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
> Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..

----------


## Antti_fi

Ohessa videopätkä 28-ryhmän keskiviikkolenkistä, vasta-alkajista huolimatta vauhtia riitti eli ekat 20 km mentiin 31km/h keskinopeudella. Porukka pysyi kuitenkin hyvin koossa eikä vaaratilanteita ollut vaikka lähinnä parijonossa ajettiin.

----------


## Cyclo

> Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.
> 
>  35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!
> 
> Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
> Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..



Kiitokset hyvästä lenkkiseurasta! 80km meni n 30 keskarilla. Siirtymien jälkeen itselle kertyi yhteensä 110km. Kuuma päivä, mutta kyllä kannatti.

----------


## jorma löhman

Privilegedin piirtämä ja kipparoima torstain lenkki sujui hienosti. Kiitos kaikille makoisasta ajosta ja hyvästä ajoseurasta.

----------


## Juha Kemppainen

> Kuninkaanmäessä oli kuskeja about 60.
> 
>  35-ryhmä ajeli Immersbyn loppuun 36,5 keskarilla http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...k7a26af14vb27n
> 
> Kiitokset ajoseurasta kaikille!
> 
> Löytyykö keltään innostusta lähteen ajaan huomenna torstaina klo 16:00 tälläinen Kuninkaanmäestä http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1733183 ?
> Keskari 32km/h nurkilla..



Kiitokset kaikille torstaina mukana olleille. Reitti ja ajoseura oli huippuluokkaa eikä sääkään juuri parempi enää voisi olla :Hymy: . Itselle kilometrejä yhteensä 111,8km.

----------


## Privileged

Oli mukavaa, että vähän aikaisempaankin lähtöön löytyi hyvä porukka! Kahdeksan starttasi Kuninkaanmäestä eikä pidetty speksistä hampaat irvessä kiinni vaan hoidettiin koko porukka loppuun asti  :Hymy: 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...4r3o7f2q3bmear

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

*Ratapyöräilyn SM- ja ISM-kilpailut 25.-27.7. Helsinki, Velodromi* *(6 lajia)* 

*Perjantai

*11.00            Joukkueenjohtajien kokous
12.00            500 m aika-ajon finaali: N16, N18, Naiset 
         1 km aika-ajon finaali; M16, M18, M30, M40, Miehet*

Lauantai   
*
09.00            Eräajon karsinta, 200 m lentävä; M16, M18, M40, Naiset, Miehet
10.00            2 km takaa-ajojen karsinta:  N/M16, N18 3 km takaa-ajon karsinta:     M18, M30, M40, Naiset 4 km takaa-ajon karsinta:     Miehet
Kaksi parasta ajaa kullasta ja kaksi seuraavaa pronssista
Eräajojen alkuerät, karsintojen 8 parasta 
Puolentunnin tauko

                      2 km takaa-ajon fiinaali; N/M16, N18
  3 km takaa-ajon finaali; M18 ja Naiset
4 km takaa-ajon finaali; Miehet
                      Eräajojen ½-finaalit: M16, M18, M40, Naiset, Miehet
  16.00            Palkintojen jako
                      Eräajo 5.–8. sijojen finaalit
                      Eräajon finaalit: M16, M18, M40, Naiset, Miehet
19.00            Palkintojen jako

*Sunnuntai        * 

08.30            Joukkueen johtajien kokous.
09.00            500 m aika-ajo finaali: N/M10, N/M12, N/M14, M50, M60
                      Joukkuetakaa-ajot alkuerät: Kaksi parasta joukkuetta jatkaa finaaliin
  11.00            2 km aika-ajo finaali: N/M10, N/M12, N/M14, M50, M60
Joukkue takaa-ajo finaali:     M18, Naiset, Miehet
n. 15.00       Nuorisoviesti 3X 400 m. Viestisäännöin
  n. 16.00       15 km linja-ajo, finaali; Miehet                                
                      Palkintojen jako

-------------------

J.k. Mukana HePon lenkeiltä(kin) tuttua väkeä, tervetuloa katsomaan!!!

----------


## kp63

velolla ajetaan sit valitettavasti vaan yksi nopeusluokka 50+

----------


## mikko-a

> *26.7.2014 Klo 10 Vantaakoski* http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3285908
> Tarjolla kuntolenkki Pusulaan.
> Tasaisella teholla vedetään. Nopeudeksi muutettuna tarkoittanee noin 30km/h.
> Lähtökohtaisesti kaikki tekee vetotöitä omien rahkeiden mukaisesti (toiset enemmän, toiset vähemmän).
> 
> Taukospeksit
> 5-10min Siippoon Neste 45km, juomapullojen täyttö, nopeet limpparit
> Varsinainen tauko Pusulan Neste 85km
> 5-10min Lapinkylän kaivo / K-kauppa 147km, juomapullojen täyttö, nopeet limpparit
> ...



Minä otan kopin tästä. Tasainen veto sopii mainiosti. Saatan itse sekoittaa mukaan muutaman pyrähdyksen, mutta sehän ei haittane ketään.

----------


## JiiTee

Ai niin, meinasi raportopinti unohtua. Torstain klo 18 lähdössä Vantaankoskella oli 3 kuskia. Ajelimme reitti' Palojoki-Palojoen Metsäkylä-Raala-Vanhaa Hämeentietä Kolistimenmäkeen-Rusutjärvi-Lahela-Myllykylä-Vantaankoski. Keskari oli Garminini mukaan noin 32.7 ja matkaa noin 66.6 km. Palojoen seudulla kastuimme. Muuten oikein mukavaa. Kiitos ajoseuralle!

----------


## PekkaO

> Minä otan kopin tästä. Tasainen veto sopii mainiosti. Saatan itse sekoittaa mukaan muutaman pyrähdyksen, mutta sehän ei haittane ketään.



Tarkoitus olla mukana - ilman pyrähdyksiä - vaikka en järkevyydestä näillä lämmöillä varma olekaan :Cool:

----------


## Onceagain

täältä tulee kanssa pari seppää Teemun lenkille, lähden kaverin henkiseksi tueksi kun hän haluaa testata miltä tuntuu Ironmanin pyöräilyosuus yksittäisenä suorituksena.

----------


## Onceagain

Vedetään ilmoittautuminen takaisin, näköjään sitä voi saada flunssan näilläkin keleillä. Vuotaako pää sitten auton ilmastointilaitteen aiheuttamana vai eilisen avovesiuintilenkin (mahdollisen sinilevän) seurauksena niin vaikea sanoa. Nauttikaahan retkestä, varmasti kesän parhaimpia kimppalenkkejä!

----------


## 365

Ehdotus lauantailenkkille Manulasta klo 1030:  Noin 82km ja ajoreitti itään : Manula-Itäkeskus-Öljytie-Sipoo-Kuninkaanmäki-Manula.

----------


## nikobiker

Hepon lauantailenkki oli kuuminta hottia! Tämmönen reitti ajettiin:
https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/379506480/5855445

Itse jäin pois parin kundin kanssa Itiksen kohdilla, kun muut jatko takas Maunulan majalle.

Lenkkiosuuden keskari oli 30,7. Parhaan 50 km:n keskari oli 32 ja pitkiä pätkiä meni 34:n keskarilla. Silmissä alko allekirjottaneella kyllä sumeta, kun Söderkullan jälkeen mentiin aika lujaa jatkuvalla telaketjulla. Ilmeisesti nuo tuolla vaihdolla ajetut pätkät oli niitä kaikista nopeimpia. Ihan hauska ja toimiva systeemi parhaimmillaan. 

Tulipahan juotua ja hikoiltua, huh.

Kiitokset kaikille, oli kivaa!

ps. olis hauska kuulla, miten 185 km:n lenkin ajaneille kävi. Itse harkitsin tuota, mutta ei näillä helteillä uskaltanu.

Ainiin, montas meitä oli? 12?

----------


## 365

Kiitos hauskasta lenkkiseurasta! Loppupätkä Itiksestä oli ihan uutta minulle ja kiva löytää uusia kauniita osuuksia näin lähetä Hesaa.

Ja nyt voin suositella pientä kahvilaa lähellä Uutta Porvoontietä jota kokeiltiin tänään, osoite: Spjutsundintie 103, Sibbo 
Kotisivu: http://majatalobox.fi/yhteystiedot/ 
(Jostaan hassusta syystä sitä ei mainosteta Porvoon tien varessa, kannataa kyllä poiketa!)

Olut ei ole aikaisemmin maistunut näin hyvälle kun tämän aika hikisen lenkin jälkeen! Ja tässä syy: 
  [IMG][/IMG]

/
Hasse

----------


## Hannes -60

Lähden huomenna sunnuntaina klo 9.00 V-koskelta ajamaan Riston speksaamaa reittiä leppoisaa 27km/h vauhtia. Toivottavasti ei tarvi ajella yksin.

----------


## Timo Viitasalo

> *26.7.2014 Klo 10 Vantaakoski* http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3285908
> Tarjolla kuntolenkki Pusulaan.



Kiitokset kesän tähän mennessä parhaasta lenkistä.

----------


## TeemuF

Pusulan lenkille starttasi vantaankoskelta 15. Siippoon nesteen jälkeen muodostui lopulliseksi kokoonpanoksi 12.
Reitti osottautui melko mäkiseksi lisäksi paahtava helle ei ainakaan helpottanut oloa.
Kaikki tauot pidettiin... Lapinkylän kaivon kylmä!! vesi upposi ainakin minun kuiviin ikeniin varsin kiitettävästi.
Loppukeskari garminin mukaan 30.7km/h, vetomuodostelma oli hidas telaketju.

Kiitokset osallistujille.
Ensi viikonloppuna jotain samankaltaista...

----------


## mikko-a

Pusulan 6.5h saunavuoro oli hieno lenkki. Loistava reitti ja hyvä porukka. Kiitos Teemulle järkkäämisestä ja kaikille lenkkitovereille hyvistä löylyhetkistä.

----------


## Privileged

Huominen reitti Garmineihin http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5437102

Tauko Siippoon Nesteellä 48km kohdilla.

----------


## Tassu

> Lähden huomenna sunnuntaina klo 9.00 V-koskelta ajamaan Riston speksaamaa reittiä leppoisaa 27km/h vauhtia. Toivottavasti ei tarvi ajella yksin.



Ei kiitos aikainen aamuherätys
Kyllä kiitos mahd. alhaisempi lämpötila ja aikaisempi kotiinpaluu

eli näillä näkymin mukana.

----------


## jorma löhman

Tulen Vantaankoskelle klo 9, jos herään ajoissa.

----------


## ILmoKKA

Onko huomenna myös klo 11 yhteislenkki normaalisti Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Onko huomenna myös klo 11 yhteislenkki normaalisti Vantaankoskelta?



On.

Kannattaa ottaa runsaamman puoleisesti juotavaa mukaan.

----------


## 365

Minäkin tulen klo 9 lenkkille, minua ei tarvitse odottaa jos en ole ajoissa tällä kertaa.

----------


## TeemuF

> Lähden huomenna sunnuntaina klo 9.00 V-koskelta ajamaan Riston speksaamaa reittiä leppoisaa 27km/h vauhtia. Toivottavasti ei tarvi ajella yksin.



Aamuvuorossa oli 9 kuskia. 
Ei ollut niin kuuma vaikka ei tuolla nyt ihan palellutkaan.

----------


## 365

Kaksi hikistä lenkkiä peräkkäisinä päivinä, ja sain kunnon hiertymän... käteen?..

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Vinkkinä, että aamuvuoron lisäksi voi kysellä väkeä iltavuoroon. Esimerkiksi klo 18 on jo helpompi ajella, kun ei aurinko aivan yhtälailla suoraan "paahda"  :Vink: 

J.k. (Erittäin) helteiseen päivävuoroon seuraavalla kerralla mukaan ajopaidan taskuun pienempi (3:s) vesipullo + aurinkovoidetta (jota voi lisäillä taukopaikalla).

----------


## jorma löhman

Sunnuntain aamuvuoro toimi hienosti, 9 kuskia ja leppoisa 27 km/t osoittautui leppoisaksi 29,2 km/t nopeudeksi, mutta eipä tuo tuntunut ketään haittaavan. Hieno ajo ja hyvä porukka. Kiitos idean isälle, näitä voisi jatkossa kokeilla uudelleenkin, minun puolestani vaikka jo klo 8 liikkelle. 



> Lähden huomenna sunnuntaina klo 9.00 V-koskelta ajamaan Riston speksaamaa reittiä leppoisaa 27km/h vauhtia. Toivottavasti ei tarvi ajella yksin.

----------


## N.N.

> Mulla olis vaihtoehtona Keravan suunta n. 70 km ja vähän vähemmän mäkeä. Pieni hetki piirrän puhtaaksi.
> Siis jotakuinkin tuollainen: Maunula-Kerava 70.



Ok tämäkin reitti. Voidaan päättää lähtöpaikalla. Näyttää siltä että saadaan muutaman kuskin porukka. Tuuli on melkoinen tänään, hyvä ajaa metsän suojassa - kunhan puut eivät kaadu niskaan...

----------


## Wiszsla

Varmistan vielä että lähtö on siis 10.30, eikö vain?

Vesa

----------


## Peter

Ajettiin sovellettu Keravan lenkki 11 kuskin voimin. Reitti osoittautui paikoin huomattavasti teknisemmäksi kun oli tarkoitus. Pahoittelut huonosta maaston tiedustelusta. Juuri pahin pätkä oli vain kartalta poimittu. Monipuolisesta maastosta huolimatta kaikki pääsi ehjänä perille. Ja olihan siellä paikoin hauskaakin ;-)

----------


## penyeach

Juu, oli ihan oikeasti hauskaa ja vaihtelevaa, kiitokset taas.

----------


## N.N.

> Ajettiin sovellettu Keravan lenkki 11 kuskin voimin. Reitti osoittautui paikoin huomattavasti teknisemmäksi kun oli tarkoitus. Pahoittelut huonosta maaston tiedustelusta. Juuri pahin pätkä oli vain kartalta poimittu. Monipuolisesta maastosta huolimatta kaikki pääsi ehjänä perille. Ja olihan siellä paikoin hauskaakin ;-)



Kiitos lenkistä, hyvä meininki. Keravan maasto-osuus oli kiinnostava, sitä pitää vielä skautata. Jättäydyin joukosta rengasrikon takia n. 50 km:n kohdalla, siinä vaiheessa mielenkiintoisimmat osuudet oli jo ajettu ja ajelin jokirantaa kotiin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## nikobiker

Huominen sää vaikuttaisi hyvältä. Olen tulossa majalle huomenna. Olisiko ehdottaa hyvää speksiä? Minulla on Garminissa jotain aiemmin tänä syksynä ajettuja ja sitten se Teron aiemmin ehdottama Jannen itsenäisyyspäivän lenkki. Saa ehdottaa/speksata muutakin, niin ladataan Garminiin.

----------


## Privileged

Meiltä on näillä näkymin tulossa huomenna pari kuskia mukaan! Päättäkää reitti niin voi viimeistään aamulla ladata Garminiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulossa mukaan

t. Vesa

----------


## Isä nitro

Minäkin tulossa huomenna. Ei ole nyt mitään erikoista lenkkiä ehdottaa, mutta yritän ehtiä penkoa arkistoja ehtoolla.

----------


## nikobiker

Jos ei muuta reittiä tule mieleen, niin mulle sopii mainiosti ajaa tämä siis:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/844838

Mitäs muutamasta nyppylästä  :Hymy: 

Tauko näyttäis olevan Pirttimäessä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Vaikkapa tuo.

----------


## nikobiker

Sehän oli hauskaa ja monipuolista lauantaipyöräilyä. Kiitos vaan hyvästä lenkistä ja seurasta! Näköjään alkaa tulla tavaksi tuo risukoissa kyntäminen ja konttaaminen  :Hymy:  Olipa homma tuo pyörän ja kenkien putsaus... mutta sekin on nyt tehty. Voi pikkuhiljaa keskittyä nauttimaan saunasta ja oluesta, ahh!

----------


## Isä nitro

Ensimmäisen oluen ja saunan jälkeen olen kiitollinen minäkin hyvästä seurasta. Tänään oli tosiaan tarjolla ehkä kauden monipuolisin reitti: oli perinteistä maantietä ja hiekkatietä, polkua, mutta myös sänkipeltoa ja jonkun kansalaisen kotipihaa, jonka ylitimme kyllä luvan kanssa. Kaksi jälkimmäistä reittimuotoa olivat ohjelmassa navigointivirheen seurauksena.

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitoksia lenkkiseuralle! Selvä epäyhteensopivuus jyrkkien mäkien ja mun kanssa havaittu. 
Muuten  aika makea lenkki! Tilastoihin 12 henkeä +1 matkalta. Varsin teknistä välillä, toisaalta hyviä siivuja 50km/h+ maantiellä hyvien vetomiesten ansiosta. Pahoittelut muutamasta U:sta paluupätkällä. Paluusiirtymällä parin ihmisen kanssa käytiin katsomassa meren rannassa linnoituksen näköistä Mäntyniemeä ja kannettiin pyöriä liukkailla kallioilla. Satku täyteen...

----------


## JiiTee

Näköjään keskari mun Marginissa oli 22.5. Ja syke aika tarkkaan aerobisella kynnyksellä. Välillä korkealla. Tauollw 24.9 lukemissa

----------


## Peter

Sunnuntain sääennuste näyttää tuuliselta mutta kuivalta. Ajattelin käydä majalla klo 10:30 kurkkaamassa onko muita lähdössä lenkille.
Tulen krossarilla ja ajattelin n. 3-4 tuntia helppoa hiekkatietä johonkin suuntaan. Tänään tuli tarpeeksi teknistä joten jätetään ne pätkät toiseen kertaan.
Kaivan jonkun vanhan reitin tai jos on ehdotuksia niin otetaan vastaan.

Tassu ehdotti taannoin Pirttimäen lenkkiä eteläkautta. Sitä voisi kokeilla. Reittiä voisi vaikka vähän lyhentää lounaan kiekuran verran.

----------


## Wiszsla

Yritän tull paikalle 10.30

Vesa

----------


## Privileged

Kiitokset eilisestä ajoseurasta meiltäkin! Oli hyvä setti kaikesta huolimatta  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Tänään mukana taas  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Joo, oli kyllä mahtavaa ajaa muutaman viikon tauon jälkeen. Eilinen oli kyllä aika rankkaa mulle, mutta mukavan monipuolista settiä. Tänään taas Tassun toimesta tasaisempaa vetoa vähintäänkin yhtä hienolla reitillä. Toivottavasti näitä tulee vielä lisää.

----------


## kuovipolku

Maunulan majalta lähti rennolle lenkille kuusi kuskia. Pyhäpäiväkö vähensi väkeä vai eikö porukka osaa tulla jos foorumilla kukaan ei ilmoittaudu reittimestariksi ja anna ladattavaa reittidataa?

Kuskeista viidellä oli cyclocrossari, yhdellä maasturi. Cyclorenkaiden leveydet taisivat vaihdella välillä 30-42 mm, yhtä vaille kaikki olivat nastarenkaita, ainakin yksi oli tubeless. Kahdella oli kiinteät lokarit ja yhtä vailla kaikilla levyjarrut. Ajettiin Vanhankaupunginkosken ja Myllypuron salibandyhallin kautta Hakunilan urheilupuistoon ja jotakin kautta Keravanjoen vartta Haltialaan. Jossain välissä saatiin toinenkin maasturimies mukaan. Ja aurinkokin liittyi seuraan ennen paluuta majalle.

Hyvä lenkki! Kiitokset vetäjille!

----------


## JTJ

Tänään en päässyt lenkille, mutta huomenna voisin lähteä.

----------


## Peter

> Tänään en päässyt lenkille, mutta huomenna voisin lähteä.



En ole ihan varma ajanko huomenna mutta jos niin sopiiko majalta 10:30?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Joo, 10:30 on hyvä.

----------


## Peter

Tänään paikalla 3 kuskia. Kierrettiin pitkäjärvi n. 50 km. Lopussa oli jo talvi :-)

----------


## kuovipolku

Sattuneesta syystä vain kaksi kuskia kiersi koko lenkin. Mä tulin kotiin taksilla ja huomattavasti myöhemmin kuin olin suunnitellut. En voi sanoa että onneksi ei luita rikkoutunut, mutta sentään sen että konservatiisella hoidolla selvittäneen tästäkin.

Lenkki oli penteleen hauska siihen saakka - siksi en kai halunnutkaan kääntyä takaisin ja erota porukasta, vaikka jonkin varoittavan äänen kyllä kuulin sisältäni. Jotain huumoria voi repiä siitäkin että parisataa metriä aikaisemmin olin itse huomauttanut lumen voivan peittää petollisen jäisiä kohtia tienpinnasta ja heti perään kehunutkin että nastarenkaillani kyllä pärjää kunhan ei kallista eikä jarruta. Ja melkein samassa vietiin...

----------


## JTJ

Aijai, olipa huonoa tuuria, kun satuit kaatumaan noin kovalle pinnalle. Pikaista paranemista tuosta tällistä!

Lenkki oli muuten kyllä hauska ja siitä kiitos Peterille. Siistiä pyöräillä itselle enimmäkseen ihan tuntemattomissa paikoissa sinänsä tuttujen lenkkireittien keskellä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Aijai, olipa huonoa tuuria, kun satuit kaatumaan noin kovalle pinnalle. Pikaista paranemista tuosta tällistä!
> Lenkki oli muuten kyllä hauska ja siitä kiitos Peterille. Siistiä pyöräillä itselle enimmäkseen ihan tuntemattomissa paikoissa sinänsä tuttujen lenkkireittien keskellä.



Pinta oli kyllä kova, mutta eihän sille oikealle puolelle tullut juuri yhtään mitään. Mutta pahaksi onneksi sehän ratkaisee miten kaatuu eikä se miten korkealta tai miten kovalle kaatuu. Joku pahuksen kiertoliike siinä syntyi ja juuri sellaisella tavalla ettei klossi heti irtonut, joten vanhenevan miehen lihakset, jänteet ja luut joutuivat ottamaan kaiken vastaan täydellä voimalla.

Vieläkin naurattaa että kun sata metriä aikaisemmin kun tulit maininneeksi 30-millisteni kapeuden, vakuutin sinulle että kun niiden rajojen ahtauden tietää ja tuntee ja ajaa niiden puitteissa riskejä ottamatta, pärjää kyllä...mitäs sitä sanotaankaan ylpeydestä ja lankeemuksesta?

----------


## Privileged

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...2-Vantaankoski Tämä kannattaa kokea! Ei kalustorajoituksia  :Hymy:

----------


## Peter

Olisko mielenkiintoa lähteä huomenna vähän pidemmälle "maantielenkille"? Aikaa tuohon menisi reilu 4 tuntia. Vai onko muita reittiehdotuksia tai lyhennysehdotuksia tuohon piirrettyyn? Taukoja en ole tarkemmin miettinyt mutta kaffella voisi käydä.

----------


## naakkis

Olen valmis lähtemään mukaan. "Maantie" kuulostaa nyt ihan hyvältä vaihtoehdolta kun pyörätiet on hiekassa ja kurametsät ei houkuttele. Supreme varmaan voisi olla sellainen rengasvalinta, että siivittää tuohon tavoiteaikaan.

----------


## Peter

> Olen valmis lähtemään mukaan. "Maantie" kuulostaa nyt ihan hyvältä vaihtoehdolta kun pyörätiet on hiekassa ja kurametsät ei houkuttele. Supreme varmaan voisi olla sellainen rengasvalinta, että siivittää tuohon tavoiteaikaan.



Itse mietin nappuloita mutta Supremet voisi olla parhaat. Ajellaan kuitenkin sellaista vauhtia että maasturillakin pysyy kyydissä. Tosiaan reittiä voisi vähän lyhentää. Tuollaisena menee varmaan luokkaa 4,5 tuntia.

----------


## Trollberga

Asfalttilenkki 32-millisillä slikseillä ja lokareilla eli sellainen keskieurooppalainen talvilenkki voisi kyllä kiinnostaa huomenna. Maunulasta 10:30? (Ei tarvitse vastata, jos kysymys on retorinen eli oletukseni pitää paikkansa.) [Muoks: tulikin vaihtoehtoinen suunnitelma tai kilpaileva tarjous.]

----------


## Privileged

Tullaan nastoilla kihnuttaan alkumatkaksi mukaan Maunulasta ja oikastaan himaan suoraan Metsäkyläntietä Palojoelle jne.  :Hymy:

----------


## Peter

Tänään lenkille osallistui 10 kuskia joista puolet ajoi reilun satkun lenkin. Matkalla tapahtui vaikka mitä: navigoitiin ties minne, 3 rengasrikkoa, yksi vaihtajan vaijeri katkesi, aurinkoa, vettä, jäätä ja vielä loppupuolella hukattiin yksi kuski! Mutta kaikkiaan ihan hyvä jopa keväisen oloinen lenkki.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikobiker

Sääennuste näyttää aika hyvältä huomiseksi, jos vain sateet loppuvat aamulla ajoissa. Kiinnostaisi ajella soraa ja hyväkuntoista polkua gg-meiningillä. Onko muita tulossa ja hyviä reittiehdotuksia? Minulta jäi väliin muutama viikko sitten ajettu Tassun erikoinen, jota kehuttiin:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17269744

Minulle kävisi tuo mainiosti noin tai lyhennettynä.

----------


## Peter

> Sääennuste näyttää aika hyvältä huomiseksi, jos vain sateet loppuvat aamulla ajoissa. Kiinnostaisi ajella soraa ja hyväkuntoista polkua gg-meiningillä. Onko muita tulossa ja hyviä reittiehdotuksia? Minulta jäi väliin muutama viikko sitten ajettu Tassun erikoinen, jota kehuttiin:
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17269744
> 
> Minulle kävisi tuo mainiosti noin tai lyhennettynä.



Ajattelin hiukan lyhyempää mutta samalla suunnalla. Eli suunnilleen tuollainen.
Kaffet voisi juoda Kivenlahden Teboililla.

----------


## nikobiker

> Ajattelin hiukan lyhyempää mutta samalla suunnalla. Eli suunnilleen tuollainen.



Sopii hyvin. Lataan Garminiin.

----------


## Tassu

> Ajattelin hiukan lyhyempää mutta samalla suunnalla. Eli suunnilleen tuollainen.
> Kaffet voisi juoda Kivenlahden Teboililla.



Ehdotus: Kurttilassa (32km) kannattaa ajaa Mustalahdentien kautta eli länteen niin paljo kun pystyy. Saunaniementien kohdalta sinistä viivaa pitkin takas väylälle eli vähän yli 34 km.

Espoon keskuspuistossa on vissiin jotku pyöräkisat huomenna. Ite en ole näillä näkymin tulossa.

EDIT: Kauklahdessa on tuollainen http://cafebrunnsdal.fi/etusivu/
tosin aika vähän ajettu tuohon

----------


## Privileged

Lyhyempi sopii hyvin! Täältä taas pari tulossa mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Arturo

Meitsi tulossa kans mukaan ellei aamulla sada enää ja lyhyempi sopii kans hyvin

----------


## Peter

> Ehdotus: Kurttilassa (32km) kannattaa ajaa Mustalahdentien kautta eli länteen niin paljo kun pystyy. Saunaniementien kohdalta sinistä viivaa pitkin takas väylälle eli vähän yli 34 km.



Kiitos vinkistä. Tuoltahan on aikaisemminkin ajettu.
Korjasin reittiä ja latasin omaan garminiin.

----------


## JiiTee

Eipä kestä Challenge Grifon uudempi malli tappajasepeliä. Se eka flätti ei riittänyt. Toista paikatessa sai katsella VPCX-kisaajia. Molemmissa pieni siru kumista läpi, nappuloiden välistä :-)

----------


## JTJ

Lähteeköhän huomennakin porukkaa Maunulan majalta klo 10:30?

----------


## nikobiker

Kiitoksia vaan tän päivän lenkistä porukalle ja Peterille speksistä. Kiva reitti ja hauskaa oli! Tosin itsella hajosi takajarru paluumatkalla siihen malliin, että huominen lenkki majalta jää väliin. En taida työmatkapyörällä (7-vaihteinen Nopsa) tulla hidastamaan menoa...

----------


## JTJ

Tänään oli neljä kaveria majalla, joista puolet lähti hinkkaamaan Malminkartanon täyttömäkeä ja toiset tekivät noin 70 km lenkin Pirttimäelle. Serenalle vievällä reitillä oli noin 50 metriä pitkä lammikko. Valitsemamme kiertoreitti meni sitten jonkin golfkentän läpi. Onneksi sää ei ollut houkutellut golfaajia kentälle. Muuten ihan onnistunut lenkki, mutta reittimestarin puutteessa ajeltiin tavallista vähemmän hiekkateitä. Kiitokset Pekalle hyvästä seurasta!

----------


## Tassu

Lyhyellä varoitusajalla:

Suomalais-venäläinen koulu, Kaarelankuja 2, parkkipaikka klo 18.00. Keskupuiston teitä pitkin vajaa tunti, Pirkkolaan hinkkaan yhtä mäkeä ja sit lyhyt verra. Aikaväli 18-20 paikkavälillä koulu-koulu. Jos poika saa kyydin kotiin niin voin olla himpun pitempään.
http://www.svk.edu.hel.fi/yhteystiedot/
kehä1:n ja Hämeenlinnanväylän välittömässä läheisyydessä

kelihän on makee

----------


## jaru

Ke. 30/11 kl. 17:30 - 18:00. Max. 2,5h CC:a. Lähtöpaikka esim. Hertsika/Viikki/Maunula - kukaan!?

----------


## nikobiker

> Ke. 30/11 kl. 17:30 - 18:00. Max. 2,5h CC:a. Lähtöpaikka esim. Hertsika/Viikki/Maunula - kukaan!?



Mikä jottei. Kuudelta Viikissä siinä hepon lenkkien lähtöpaikalla? Jos ajelis rantoja pitkin itään tms. Mulla on jo nastat alla.

----------


## jaru

> Mikä jottei. Kuudelta Viikissä siinä hepon lenkkien lähtöpaikalla? Jos ajelis rantoja pitkin itään tms. Mulla on jo nastat alla.

----------


## VPR

> Serenalle vievällä reitillä oli noin 50 metriä pitkä lammikko. Valitsemamme kiertoreitti meni sitten jonkin golfkentän läpi. Onneksi sää ei ollut houkutellut golfaajia kentälle.



Tämä lammikko oli eilen illalla jäässä ja kesti ainakin maastopyörien painon. Golfkenttä taisi olla Keimola Golf.

----------


## Isä nitro

Oletan että huomenna olisi Manan majalla tarjolla (tasokasta) pyöräilyseuraa klo 10.30 alkaen. Jos joku ei ole ajanut muutamaan päivään, niin tiedoksi että siellä on aivan hemmetin liukasta. Tämän huomasin kun päivänä eräänä piti jalkautua nastarenkailla varustetulta kulkimeltani. Tämä siis hiekkatiellä. Mutta suht kylmää keliä lupaavat huomiseksi jonkinmoisella tuulella. Missään lakeuksilla ei tekisi mieli ajella eikä välttämättä kovin pitkää lenkkiä.

----------


## Privileged

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...23#post2610623 

Tuossa vielä muistutus sunnuntain krosseista, kun viime vkl lenkillä oli kiinnostuneita  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

9 kuskia lähti tänään Maunulasta. Serenan kautta Pirttimäkeen, minkä jälkeen kaksi lähti kotia kohti heti ja hetken päästä. Gumböle, Saunalahden _mäet_ ja Espoon rantaraitin kautta pois. Pirttimäen jälkeen ja rantaraitilla väylät oli loistokunnossa ja kun muuta ulkoilijaporukkaa oli vähäsen, oli oikein mukavaa kruisailla, rantaraitillakin. Kiitos muille!!

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos minunkin puolesta hyvästä ajoseurasta. En olisi etukäteen uskonut että jaksaisin taittaa 88 km. Samuelin (toivottavasti muistan nimesi oikein) kanssa oli puhetta josko itsenäisyyspäivälle keksittäisiin jotakin.

----------


## JTJ

Mihin aikaan ajattelitte lähteä, klo 10:30 Maunulan majalta?

----------


## Isä nitro

Tästäpä ei ollut puhetta. Omalta osaltani todennäköisyys huomiselle pyöräilylle on muutenkin laskenut 51%. Tänään nimittäin sulkapalloa illalla ja kaikilla nelinpelaajilla huomenna vapaapäivä. Pahalta näyttää. Toisaalta huomiselle on luvatta suht kylmää säätä.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, pikkupakkasta ja auringonpaistetta luvassa. Hiekkatiet näytti kyllä aika liukkailta, joten nastarenkaat on paikallaan.

----------


## jaru

> Mikä jottei. Kuudelta Viikissä siinä hepon lenkkien lähtöpaikalla? Jos ajelis rantoja pitkin itään tms. Mulla on jo nastat alla.

----------


## JTJ

Olipa vaan hieno lenkki! Liukasta oli, mutta taitavimmat ajoi silti ilman nastoja. Siitä huolimatta kaaduttiin vain kerran, mutta sitäkin näyttävämmin, kun koko porukka lakosi yksitellen loivassa alamäessä hieman ennen Pirttimäkeä. Ajettiin viiden hengen porukalla Luukin kautta Bemböleen. Sieltä jatkettiin vielä Samuelin ja Pekan kanssa Espoon keskuspuistoon etsimään lisää hiekkateitä ja tällä kertaa löydettiinkin paremmalla menestyksellä. Koko lenkille tuli mittaa noin 80 km ja aikaa vierähti yli neljä tuntia.

----------


## nikobiker

Jaru... jätän huomisen väliin. On vähän liian liukasta porukkalenkille.

----------


## karhile

> Olipa vaan hieno lenkki! Liukasta oli, mutta taitavimmat ajoi silti ilman nastoja. Siitä huolimatta kaaduttiin vain kerran, mutta sitäkin näyttävämmin, kun koko porukka lakosi yksitellen loivassa alamäessä hieman ennen Pirttimäkeä.



Oliko ensimmäisenä kaatunut mahdollisesti taitava nastattomalla ajanut?

----------


## JTJ

Ei vaan se taitamaton, jolla oli kaikkein leveimmät ja nastaisimmat renkaat. Oli kyllä hauska katsoa siinä kyljellään maassa maaten, kun perästätulleet kaatuilivat yksi toisensa jälkeen. Tämä kaikki tapahtui ihan yllättäen muutamien sekunttien sisällä.

----------


## VPR

Ei nastoillakaan voi ihan miten tahansa ajella.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, tarkoitus oli kyllä ajaa suoraan, mutta mikälie tien epätasaisuus käänsi eturenkaan sopivasti vinoon ja se oli menoa sit. Muilla oli sitten varmaan aika mahdotonta pysyä pystyssä, vaikka tie oli leveä, mutta liukas se oli. Onneksi kellekään ei tainnut sattua kummemmin vaan selvittiin pienillä pintanaarmuilla.

----------


## nikobiker

Tuossa katselin Talvipäivänseisauspyöräilyn ketjua päätäni pyöritellen. Ei ole minulla kanttia lähteä yötä läpeensä ajamaan tuommoisia matkoja talvella.

Mutta... löytyisikö täältä innokkaita enimmäkseen valoisalla tapahtuvaan pieneen varjoajoon? Tuolloin samana lauantaina 150-200 km ja aloitus klo 8:30 majalta. Löytyisikö tähän hulluja mukaan, jotka eivät kuitenkaan ole riittävän hulluja varsinaiseen tapahtumaan?

----------


## Isä nitro

Moi Nikobiker. Hullu olen mutten sentään idiootti. Mistä tuleekin mieleeni, että ei olla tavattu vähään aikaan lenkeillä. Onkohan kyse ensi lauantaista eli 17.12.? Jos on, niin olisin taipuvainen normilenkkiin klo 10.30 alkaen ja vielä suht lyhykäiseen sellaiseen ennättääkseni illan rientoihin.

----------


## nikobiker

Kyllä vain ensi lauantai siis kyseessä. 

Eilen spinningissä oli alustavaa kiinnostusta tälle talven superpitkälle, joten tästä motivoituneena piirsin tällaisen retken:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18092724

Miltä vaikuttaa?  :Hymy:  Kommentoikaa tekin, jotka ette osallistu, jos huomaatte jotain älytöntä reitillä. Aika vähän olen tuolla seudulla ajellut eli itselle vähän hyppy tuntemattomaan...

Eka tauko voisi olla ABC:llä Pikkalassa 53 km kohdalla. Karjaalla ruokatauko (kai sieltä joku mesta paikka löytyy?). Siuntiossa vielä mahdollisuus taukoilla 150 km kohdalla (on siellä S-market ainakin). Jos alkaa hyytyä loppua kohden, niin voihan sitä Kirkkonummelta hypätä junaan vaikka sitten.

Joo Nitro, idiotismia lähestulkoon, muttei lähelläkään niin pahasti kuin se Mäkipään speksaama talvipäänseisausajo Tampereelle, jonne näyttää olevankin jo lähemmäs 50 osallistujaa...

Vaihtopaita ja hyvät valot syytä olla (ja virtaa riittävästi niihin). Itse otan varavirtalähteen garminille myös... 

Eli jos lähtö 8:30 Majalta, keskaritavoite esim. 20, taukoineen perillä takaisin joskus klo 20-21. Ehkä semmonen säävaraus, että jos nyt ihan paskaa sataa, niin jätetään väliin.

----------


## VPR

Aika paljon näyttää olevan maantietä ja niillä pääsee porukassa suht helposti 24 keskariakin. Karjaan Shell ja ABC ovat etelämpänä 111:n ja 25:n risteyksessä, keskustassa on ravintoloita. Siuntiossa on marketin lisäksi 1130:n varressa Löpö ja Lounas -huoltoasema.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, kyllä se pitkälle pitää lähteä. Varaan paikan aurinkokannelta, vaikka sääennuste lupaakin pilvistä päivää.

----------


## nikobiker

> Joo, kyllä se pitkälle pitää lähteä. Varaan paikan aurinkokannelta, vaikka sääennuste lupaakin pilvistä päivää.



Hyvä juttu. Huomenna lähtö siis 8.30 majalta. Sää näyttää varsin inhimilliseltä ja tuulikin sopivasti näyttäisi navakoituvan myötätuuliselle paluumatkalle. Tarkoitus on ajella hyvin rauhallisesti. Laitan itselleni Garminiin hälytyksen ala-pk2:lle.

Aurinkokansipaikkoja lienee rajoitetusti  :Hymy:

----------


## Peter

> Moi Nikobiker. Hullu olen mutten sentään idiootti. Mistä tuleekin mieleeni, että ei olla tavattu vähään aikaan lenkeillä. Onkohan kyse ensi lauantaista eli 17.12.? Jos on, niin olisin taipuvainen normilenkkiin klo 10.30 alkaen ja vielä suht lyhykäiseen sellaiseen ennättääkseni illan rientoihin.



Jos Talvipäivän ajo ei innosta eikä 200 km nappaa niin vaihtoehtona voisi olla n. 60 km CC/MTB kalustolle sopiva lenkki Maunulasta klo 10:30. Ajellaan parinkympin keskarilla vähän rantoja ja ulkoilutreittejä idän suunnalla. Ajattelin että banaanitauolla pärjättäisiin mutta tarvittaessa voidaan käydä ihan kaffellakin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Peter, tiesin että sinuun voi luottaa. Nuoriso on niin mahdotonta nykyään!

----------


## JTJ

Olipa se vaan hieno lenkki! Talven paras ehdottomasti. Menomatka Karjaalle mentiin päivän valossa ja paluu illan pimeydessä. Kiitokset Nikolle upeasti speksatusta lenkistä ja Samuelille vahvasta vetotyöstä! Lopussa alkoi tehdä tiukkaa itse kullakin eikä lumisade auttanut asiaa, mutta nyt on kyllä onnellinen olo kylmän oluttuopin äärellä.

----------


## Arturo

Onkos aamulla kukaan lähdössä majalta ? Joku parin tunnin lenkki sopis aikatauluun.

----------


## JTJ

Pieni palautteleva lenkki voisi sopia, mutta hyvinkin rauhallista vauhtia sitten.

----------


## nikobiker

> Olipa se vaan hieno lenkki! Talven paras ehdottomasti. Menomatka Karjaalle mentiin päivän valossa ja paluu illan pimeydessä. Kiitokset Nikolle upeasti speksatusta lenkistä ja Samuelille vahvasta vetotyöstä! Lopussa alkoi tehdä tiukkaa itse kullakin eikä lumisade auttanut asiaa, mutta nyt on kyllä onnellinen olo kylmän oluttuopin äärellä.



Kiitos vaan! Hienoa, että lähditte mukaan. Oli eeppinen reissu!

https://www.strava.com/activities/804844047

----------


## huotah

Huh huh, nostan hattua koko kolmikolle! Aikamoisia sissejä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Eikös vain lähdetä huomennakin lenkille vuoden viimeisen päivän kunniaksi? Tekisi mieli kokeilla vaihteeksi nastattomia. Käyn tänään tsekkaamassa lähistön hiekkateiden tilaa. Keskiviikkona oli etenkin Tuusulan seudulla pirullisen liukasta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## wilier-08

Vantaankoskelta tänään klo 10.30 Rusutjärven kierros 2h.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tämäkin käy. Mennäänkö hiekalla vai asfaltilla noin pääsääntöisesti? Jäitä ei ollut eilen juuri muualla kuin lasissani.

----------


## Isä nitro

Samalla kun kyselen tulevia niin kuittaan menneitä. Kiitos Kaleville viimeisestä: ajelimme kahrestansa uurenvuorenaaton mukavan maantielenkin Rusutjärven ympäristössä, mikä tuntuu juuri nyt ikkunasta ulos katsottaessa aika uskomattomalta.

Hepon sivujen mukaan vuoden vaihtumisen jälkeen siirryttäisiin ns. talvilenkkeihin lähtöjen ollessa "yleensä sunnuntaisin Maunulan majalta klo 11". Kyselenkin alustavasti ajoseuraa tulevalle viikonlopulle. Minulle saattaisi käydä juuri tuo sunnuntai, kuka ties lauantaikin. Reittivaihtoehdot ovat luonnollisesti rajautuneet huomattavasti, mutta kalusto reitin myötäisesti.

----------


## yannara

> Kyselenkin alustavasti ajoseuraa tulevalle viikonlopulle.



Jos metsäpolut kiinnostaa niin ks ryhmä allekirjoituksessa.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Jos metsäpolut kiinnostaa niin ks ryhmä allekirjoituksessa.



Kiitos kutsusta. Ilmoittauduinkin jo naamakirjaan.

----------


## JTJ

Huomenna voisi lähteä lenkille, kun sää näyttää taas suosivan pyöräilyä. Onkohan muita lähdössä majalta klo 10:30 tai 11:00?

----------


## JTJ

Kiitos tän päiväisestä lenkistä! Hieno reitti jälleen kerran. Ja huomenna uudestaan!

----------


## Peter

Huomenna voisi ajaa Maunulasta 10:30 3-4 tuntia krossarilla tai maasturilla. Ilmoittele jos kiinnostaa koska muuten en tule majan kautta.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

> Huomenna voisi ajaa Maunulasta 10:30 3-4 tuntia krossarilla tai maasturilla. Ilmoittele jos kiinnostaa koska muuten en tule majan kautta.



Oisit tullu tänää ajaa niin oisit päässy mahtilenkille (imo). :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Isä nitro

Huomenna kuskeja lähdössä Manan majalta 10.30 alkaen?

----------


## Arturo

Huomen aamulla kuskeja lähdössä majalta ? Voi olla kyllä suht liukasta ainakin poluilla jos yöllä pakkasta mutta kai kelveillä pystyy ajelemaan

----------


## JiiTee

Millaisen lenkin teitte lauantaina?

----------


## kaskari

Onko tänään Majalta klo 10.30 lenkille lähtijöitä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peter

Huomenna Majalta 10:30 lenkki. Joku 3 tuntia ja itse ajattelin tulla krossarilla. Ilmoittele jos on hyviä ideoita reitin suhteen. Taitaa olla turvallisinta pysytellä kelveillä.
Yksi idea reitiksi: Maunula-Järvenpää. Kaffe paussi vaikka Taukopaikassa. Tuohon kannattaa kyllä varata 4 tuntia :-)

----------


## Arturo

Mukana ollaan mikäli nyt ei liian liukasta ole aamulla. Tuo reitti näyttää hyvältä sillä ei ole tuonnepäin tullut tänä talvena vielä poljettua  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Samoin! Tarpeen vaatiessa voidaan varmaan kiertää nuo liukkaat pätkät alku- ja loppumatkasta.

----------


## TeemuF

> Huomenna Majalta 10:30 lenkki. Joku 3 tuntia ja itse ajattelin tulla krossarilla. Ilmoittele jos on hyviä ideoita reitin suhteen. Taitaa olla turvallisinta pysytellä kelveillä.
> Yksi idea reitiksi: Maunula-Järvenpää. Kaffe paussi vaikka Taukopaikassa. Tuohon kannattaa kyllä varata 4 tuntia :-)



Tulossa ollaan.
olenkin hyvässä yli(paino)-kunnossa. 😁

----------


## Peter

Olipa mukava lenkki isossa porukassa. Peräti 10 kuskia paikalla.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## TeemuF

> Olipa mukava lenkki isossa porukassa. Peräti 10 kuskia paikalla.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Joo mukava, mutta hapokas. No worries... keväällä olen perus 30-pk tehoilla kunnossa

----------


## Tassu

Joo oli hyvä lenkki. Jostain syystä paluumatka oli raskaampi kuin meno. Ehkä siksi kun oli myötänen niin vetäjät veti kovempaa ja maasturilla taitaa tuo vastus nousta vähän jyrkemmin kuin krossarilla. Mut jalat sai tehä töitä lähes koko ajan, mikä oli hyvä asia.

----------


## N.N.

Oliko kaikilla nastat?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Tassu

Ymmärtääkseni kyllä. Mitä lähemmäksi Järvenpäätä pääsimme, sitä huonompaan kuntoon väylät meni. Paljon jäätynyttä sohjoa ja uraa. Ilman nastoja olis ollu melkoisen vaikeaa. imho.

----------


## Arturo

Huomenna majalle porukkaa tulossa ? Lupas ainakin hyvää ajosäätä. Reittiehdotuksia voi heittää kehiin.

----------


## TeemuF

Nastarengas maantietä huomenna? 
70-80km@22-24km/h suoraan Vantaankoskelta.

eli 10:30 Vantaankoskelta, lähteekö kukaan mukaan vetomieheksi?

----------


## Isä nitro

Kaksi mielenkiintoista ehdotusta. Itse kallistuisin ehkä enempi majan puolelle eikä ehkä ihan vielä maantielle.

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko Maunulasta lähtö myös klo 10.30?

Vesa

----------


## Isä nitro

En ole pariin kuukauteen käynyt Maunulan lenkeillä, mutta kyllä ne silloin ainakin 10.30 starttasivat. Sinne suunnistan joka tapauksessa.

----------


## TeemuF

> Nastarengas maantietä huomenna? 
> 70-80km@22-24km/h suoraan Vantaankoskelta.
> 
> eli 10:30 Vantaankoskelta, lähteekö kukaan mukaan vetomieheksi?��



70km, ei kahvitaukoa. tahti rauhallinen.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19491219

Raportti:
3 kuskia vantaankoskelta, 1 lisää matkan varrelta. Aurinkopaistoi ja kaikilla oli hauskaa.
Loppumatkasta ihmeteltiin spontaanisesti hajonnutta takavaihtajaa...
Kovat on kovia myös alkuvuodesta, mutta me ajettiin n. 25-keskarille.

Tiet pääosin sulia. Varjoisissa metsiköissä oli paikoin jäätä, mutta nekin sulavat lähipäivien aikana. Kevät tulee!

----------


## Liikuttava

Ovatko maantiet jo siinä kunnossa, että siellä pystyy (riittävän) hyvin ajamaan? Lähiviikkoina voisi liittyä mukaan jos innokkaita ajajia löytyy rauhallista tahtia ajamaan.

----------


## Isä nitro

Sipoon suunta oli ajettavissa, ja ajettiinkin, jo viikko sitten. Tuolloin taisi olla kaikilla vielä nastat alla, jotka alkavat ainakin päiväsaikaan olla tarpeettomat. On ollut vaan suht kylmä, joten itse olen viihtynyt toistaiseksi enempi metsän suojassa.

----------


## Tassu

Lännessä on ihan ajokelit. Joku on kuulemma ulkoiluttanu jo maantiemankeliakin. Minä ajelen vielä sinkulalla ja mara+silla. Tänään oli aika märkää aamusta. Aika paljon on maanteiden reunoja harjalla putsattu, mikä tekee ajamisesta jo ihan mukavaa.

----------


## Peter

Joenvarsi oli tänään ajettavassa kunnossa eli huomenna voisi ajaa krossarilla/nappuloilla jotan hiekkatietä.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Peter

> Joenvarsi oli tänään ajettavassa kunnossa eli huomenna voisi ajaa krossarilla/nappuloilla jotan hiekkatietä.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Mukana 4 kuskia. Olipa kurainen keli...

----------


## Marijohanna

Hei! Tiedustelisin, milloin maantielenkit on tarkoitus aloittaa? Ja löytyykö naisten lenkeille oma foorumi täältä? Olen ajellut itsekseni n 2v ajan maantiepyörällä, mutta yhteislenkeistä ei kokemusta. Tuolta "kevyimmästä" päästä varmasti järkevin aloittaa. Terv. Mari

----------


## Liikuttava

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kit-tammaravit
ja
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kki-Viikist%E4

Virallisesti yhteislenkit alkavat kaiketi huhtikuun loppupuolella, mutta myös sitä ennen voi hyvin osallistua.

----------


## Team-o

Jos sää pysyy povatussa niin ajateltiin kaverin kanssa nähdä ylihuomenna su klo 11 Vkoski. Speksinä kevyt n 28km/h, 60-80km. Mukaan saa tulla!

----------


## fiber

^kuulostaa hyvällä, eli tulossa ollaan.

Marijohannalle: nuo HePon järjestämät Vantaankosken lenkit ovat tarjonneet vaihtoehtoja 25:n keskinopeudesta ylöspäin. Sitä hitaammat ovat olleet HePon pyöräretkien nimellä. Ks. Hepon sivuilta > Retket ja lenkit

----------


## Wiszsla

Mikä on teiden kunto V-koskelta, siis millaisilla renkailla pärjää. Nastoja tuskin tarvitaan päivän lumi/räntäsateesta huolimatta, vai kuinka?

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelin lähteä ihan maantierenkailla mukaan. Pyörätiet näyttää olevan jo sen verran hyvin putsattu. Hämeenlinnanväylän pyörätie kehän kohdalta on tosin edelleen tietöiden alla. Kannattaa kiertää esim. Suomalais-venäläisen koulun takaa Kirjokalliontielle ja siitä Kaarelan raittia ja Kalannintietä pääsee kätevästi takaisin Hämeenlinnanväylälle.

----------


## Arturo

Itse kävin juuri torstaina polkemassa vantaankoskelta eteenpäin enkä havainnut jäätä kuin yhdessä kohtaa Palojoen pohjoispuolella muutaman metrin pätkällä mutta tämänkin pystyi kiertämään. Pitää katsoa aamulla jaksaako lähteä mukaan jos ei tuo sää hirveästi lämpene.

----------


## fiber

Koitan juuri keksiä millä lähtisi huomenna. Maantiekumeilla uskoisin pärjäävän kiskalta, mutta siirtymä on isompi kysymysmerkki. Ehkä voisi vaihtaa uuden maantiekumit?

----------


## keto

Itse ajelin torstaina Kuninkaanmäki 50:sen siirtymineen (Päiväkummusta) ja Ingmanin mäkineen. N. 60 km tuli mittariin ja maantiegummeilla pärjäsi oikein hyvin. Hemmetin kylmä tosin tuli (unohdin kengänsuojat kotio ;-) ja mäissä hapotti jostain kumman syystä...

----------


## Team-o

Kiitoksia tämän päivän lenkkiläisille kauden avauksesta! 6 hengen telaketjussa edettiin hieman päälle 80km. Intoa oli kevätlaitumilla ja vauhti mennessä Roosaan 30kmh, takaisin n. 29,5kmh. Tässä kunnossa se oli vk/mk-vauhtia, etenkin takasin tullessa vastatuuleen mutta sen verran mukavaa oli että ei haittaa! Kuvia ottaisin mielelläni vastaan kauden avauksesta niitä ottaneelta --> tojasto@hotmail.com.

----------


## fiber

Roosassa käytiin. Päivän lenkkijälki, jossa mukana muutama kuva tien päältä.

EDIT: 5/6 oli maantiekumeilla eikä ainuttakaan rengasrikkoa. Ehkä sitä uskaltaa itsekin ottaa jo ensi viikolla kesäpyörän alle.

----------


## JTJ

Kiitos vaan minunkin puolesta hienosta kauden avauksesta! Kyllä vaan kevään ensimmäiset polkaisut maantiepyörällä tuntuu hyvältä.

Tämä mun suosittelema siirtymäreitti ei ihan toiminutkaan, kun Kirjokalliontie oli hiekoitettu. Kannattaa kiertää sekin Kaarelantien kautta.




> Pyörätiet näyttää olevan jo sen verran hyvin putsattu. Hämeenlinnanväylän pyörätie kehän kohdalta on tosin edelleen tietöiden alla. Kannattaa kiertää esim. Suomalais-venäläisen koulun takaa Kirjokalliontielle ja siitä Kaarelan raittia ja Kalannintietä pääsee kätevästi takaisin Hämeenlinnanväylälle.

----------


## Trollberga

Kuulin tuossa kyseltävän, että milloinkas ne HePon keskiviikkolenkit taas alkavat. Verkkosivuilla viitataan vuoteen 2016 ja huhtikuun alkuun.

----------


## Privileged

Eiköhän keskiviikkolenkit ala kunhan joku sen vaan täällä ääneen toteaa. 

Eli pistetään alkavaksi vaikka 12.4! Ekalla kertaa lähtö klo 18:00 ja siitä eteenpäin (19.4) normaaliin tapaan 18:30  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Mä pistän paremmaksi ja aloitan omalta osaltani jo ylihuomenna. Rauhallista menoa, reitin mieleenpalauttelua ja talven aikana ilmestyneiden kuoppien tarkastelua. Jos muita ilmestyy paikalle ja heidän joukossaan sopivasti vetohaluisia, niin piirun verran alle 30 km/h, muuten reippaammin alle. Ja jos en pysy muiden perässä, ajan loput soolona.

PS Oma valintani on lokasuojallinen (mutta jatkolaputon) cyclo jos on märkää ja maantiefillari siinä epätodennäköisessä tapauksessa että tiet ehtivät kuivua aamupäiväksi ennustettujen sateiden jäljiltä.

----------


## Sanna04

Mahtaako lauantaina olla ketään lähdössä lenkille Helsingissä? Täältä olisi tulossa kaksi pk-seudun ulkopuolista noin klo 14 alkavaan tapahtumaan, ja sitä ennen voisi käydä jossain uusilla huudeilla ajelemassa. Lenkkikalustona maantiepyörä/cyclo, vauhti ehkä lähempänä 27 kuin 30 km/h. Jos joskus kymmenen maissa joku parin kolmen tunnin reippailu on jollain mielessä, niin laittakaahan viestiä! Lähestymissuunta Helsinkiin on suunnalta Lahti ja Porvoo, joten mieluummin silppual kaupunkii kuin tolppual..

----------


## huotah

> Mahtaako lauantaina olla ketään lähdössä lenkille Helsingissä? Täältä olisi tulossa kaksi pk-seudun ulkopuolista noin klo 14 alkavaan tapahtumaan, ja sitä ennen voisi käydä jossain uusilla huudeilla ajelemassa. Lenkkikalustona maantiepyörä/cyclo, vauhti ehkä lähempänä 27 kuin 30 km/h. Jos joskus kymmenen maissa joku parin kolmen tunnin reippailu on jollain mielessä, niin laittakaahan viestiä! Lähestymissuunta Helsinkiin on suunnalta Lahti ja Porvoo, joten mieluummin silppual kaupunkii kuin tolppual..



Lenkille lähtijöitä löytyy varmasti, alla esimerkiksi pari vaihtoehtoa.

Maunulan majalta Helsingin keskuspuistosta ajetaan talvisin klo 10:30 lähteviä 3-4 tunnin lenkkejä. Tämä ei taida oikein sopia teille aikataulun puolesta.

Itä-Helsingissä pyörii ns. Mustavuoren lenkit, joiden lähtöaika on lauantaisin klo 10. Lähtöpaikkana toimiva parkkis näkyy tässä, erittäin helppo tulla Porvoonväylältä/Kehä III:lta. Lenkkivauhdit osunevat tähän aikaan vuodesta aika hyvin 27...30 km/h haarukkaan, kesto yleensä varmaan lähempänä kolmea kuin kahta tuntia. Tsekkaa tältä foorumilta Mustavuoren oma ketju ja laita sinnekin viestiä.

Teidän aikatauluihin sopisi myös hyvin Hepon keskiviikkolenkin kierto, mikä on rauhallisesti ajellen kestoltaan pari tuntia (reilut 50 km) ja reitti muodostuu suurimmalta osin mukavista maalaisteistä. Täältä ei ajeta vakiolenkkejä, mutta ehkä joku paikallinen voisi lähteä tutustuttamaan teidät tähän lenkkiin. Lähtöpaikka Vantaan Kuninkaanmäessä ja erittäin helposti lähestyttävissä Lahdesta, eikä Porvoonväylältäkään ole Kuninkaanmäkeen paha poikkeama.

----------


## nikobiker

> Mä pistän paremmaksi ja aloitan omalta osaltani jo ylihuomenna. Rauhallista menoa, reitin mieleenpalauttelua ja talven aikana ilmestyneiden kuoppien tarkastelua. Jos muita ilmestyy paikalle ja heidän joukossaan sopivasti vetohaluisia, niin piirun verran alle 30 km/h, muuten reippaammin alle. Ja jos en pysy muiden perässä, ajan loput soolona.
> 
> PS Oma valintani on lokasuojallinen (mutta jatkolaputon) cyclo jos on märkää ja maantiefillari siinä epätodennäköisessä tapauksessa että tiet ehtivät kuivua aamupäiväksi ennustettujen sateiden jäljiltä.



Kuulostaa sopivalta. Tulen kuudeksi Mittatielle.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuulistahan siellä oli ja talvisen kylmääkin, mutta aurinkoista ja aamupäivän sateen ansiosta silti suhteellisen pölytontä. Tiet olivat kuitenkin jo lähes täysin kuivuneet, joten olosuhteet olivat voittopuolisesti erinomaisen sopivat. Kolme kuskia ajoi sujuvasti eripituisia vetovuoroja tehden ja mittareihin tuijottamatta keskariksi 30,9 km/h. 

Eli tyypillistä ylivauhtia mentiin jo tässä kauden avauksen ennakon ennakossa ja syyt olivat ne tavalliset: menomatkalla tuuli oli myötäinen, Brobölessä vetomiehellä oli liikaa intoa ja Uuden Porvoontien vastatuuliosuus haluttiin jättää mahdollisimman nopeasti taakse.

Toivotaan että tienpientareet on viikon päästä putsattu ettei kovin kauheasti pölise. Pyöräilyväkeä varmasti kerääntyy paikalle tämänkertaista enemmän ja päästään ajamaan useammassa vauhtiryhmässä kuten asiaan kuuluu.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

*Hei, kaikki kuskit,* 

HePon ajokausi 2017 on alkamassa, ja joukkoja kootaan toimintaa varten.  Jos olet kiinnostunut antamaan oman aktiivisen (veto- ym.) panoksesi -  mahdollisuuksiesi mukaan - HePon lenkkitoimintaan, niin otapa yhteyttä  joko allekirjoittaneeseen (voit laittaa privaakin) tai Lydia Paloon,  joiden yhteystiedot löydät www.hepo.fi/yhditys/hallitus-ja-toimihenkilot/ -sivulta.

Myös muut vetäjät/aktiivit (Peter, Teemu jne.) vastaavat lenkkeilyä  koskeviin kyselyihin, kun ajokausi tästä vähitellen käynnistyy. Itse  olen lähtöpaikoilla (joskaan en tällä rapakunnolla vielä ajamassa,  ainakaan koko matkaa...) ensi viikosta alkaen, jolloin ensimmäinen  startti on maanantailenkki Viikistä klo 18 (...ryhmäajo-opastusta  tuolloin luvassa aloittelijoille).

*Tervetuloa HePon lenkeille niin vetäjät sekä osallistujat, niin  uudet kuin wanhatkin!!! Ajamme totuttuun tapaan useammalla lenkillä  & keskariryhmillä, joista tulee tietoa HePo nettisivulle  lähiaikoina.

*Jk. Muistutan samalla, että myös _HePon retkipuoli_  (keskarit siellä hybrideillä noin paria kymppiä; cc-/maantiepyörilläkin  voi osallistua, osa reiteistä tosin hiekkatiellä) käynnistelee  toimintaansa.

Jjk. Liikavauhdin, _btw_, voi välttää halutessaan, jos ja kun katselee ajon aikana erilaisia mittareita ym. (joita ymmärtääkseni on jo lähes kaikilla). --> Huomatkaa myös, että HePolla on aloittelijoille opastusta muutamien lenkkien yhteydessä. Tärkeää olisi, että aloittaa ajamisen a) omien voimien mukaan ja b) ryhmäajo-opastuksen kautta. --> Näin alkuvaiheessa monelle käy helposti niin, että voimat (= kunto) loppuu jossain vaiheessa lenkkiä. Tällöin on tärkeää, että mukana on makeaa syötävää & juotavaa riittävästi. Esim. itse olen joskus mennyt pitkälleni linja-autopysäkin penkille makailemaan ja odotellut voimien palautumista syömisen & juomisen myötä (...pari suklaalevyä/energiapatukkaa/rusinoita/geelejä tms. auttaa nopeasti  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Menee aiheesta ohi, mutta modeosaston puolesta Pekka Sirkiälle tervetuloa takaisin foorumille! Vuoden 2015 marraskuun jälkeen on ollut hiljaista. Noita jk., jjk. ja _btw_ -juttuja on jotenkin kaivannut...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Isä nitro

Mites huominen lauantai? Onko Maunulan majalta lähtijöitä vaikkapa talvikaudella tutuksi tullut klo 10.30 alkaen? Minulla menohaluja ja -mahdollisuuksia, vaikka meinaa flunssa käydä päälle.

----------


## mizzu

Vai olisiko kiinnostusta aloittaa jo maantielenkit viime kesän tyyliin Hakunilan urheilupuistosta klo 10.30?Oma polkeminen huomenna on vielä epävarmaa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...HePon toimintakalenteria on alettu päivittää; ks. www.hepo.fi/toimintakalenteri. *Uutuutena* (engl. brand new) tälle kaudelle lanseerataan wanha kunnon* lauantailenkki Maunulasta* (klo 10.30)  sillä muutoksella, että se on tarkoitttu vähän iäkkäämmille* 50+ kuskeille* (= lue. koukkupolviväelle) sekä aloittelijoille. (Kiireisempi väki voi ajaa Hakunilan lähtöpaikalle, josta tulee Peterin ja Teemun toimesta lisäinfoa myähemmin samaiseen kalenteriin.) --> _Huom! Uudelle 50+ -lenkille pääsee jo huomenna 8.4.!!!_

Pointti tässä uudessa/wanhassa lenkissä on, että saadaan porukkaa jaettua lauantaisin kahdelle lenkille, ettei tule niin tungosta yhdelle. Samalla uusi 50+ lenkki profiloituu (pitkine pyörätiesiirtymineen) rauhallisemmaksi vaihtoedoksi (myös keskariltaan) sekä aloittelijoiden "koulutuslenkiksi". --> Aloittelijoiden ryhmäajo-opastus siirtyy siis Maunulaan tälle 50+ -lenkille.

Jk. Myös maanantain Viikin (Prisman Maaherranpuistosta lähtevä) lenkki näkyy olevan jo paikoillaan. Sekin on aloittelijoille sopiva lenkki ryhmäajo-opastuksineen (ilman ikärajoja).

Jjk. ...toki Maunulaan saa tulla alle 50-vuotiaita, jos ja kun kärsivällisyys kestää "koukkupolviväen" sairaus- ym. wanhuudenvaivaturinointia...  :No huh!:

----------


## JTJ

Voisin tulla huomenna majalle. Vauhdikkaampikin lenkki kelpaisi, mutten taida jaksaa lähteä Hakunilaan asti lenkkiseuraa etsimään.

----------


## Team-o

JTJ ja muut..Olisko kiinnostuneita huomenna la klo 12 Vkoskelta lenkille? Noin 60-80km..28-30kmh. Meitä olis kaksi tulossa tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## TeemuF

Huomenna en kerkeä porukkalenkille (ellei porukka aja 100% minun ehdoilla  :Sarkastinen: ).

Sunnuntai voitaisi ottaa varaslähtö Vantaankosken klo11 lenkeille. Perus 80-90km kahvitauolla, alle 30km/h keskari.

Wirallinen Maantiekauden aloitus on 23.4.2017.

----------


## JTJ

> JTJ ja muut..Olisko kiinnostuneita huomenna la klo 12 Vkoskelta lenkille? Noin 60-80km..28-30kmh. Meitä olis kaksi tulossa tässä vaiheessa.



Miten olis klo 11 lähtö, 90 km ja tauko Lapinkylässä?

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Sunnuntai voitaisi ottaa varaslähtö Vantaankosken klo11 lenkeille. Perus 80-90km kahvitauolla, alle 30km/h keskari.



Voisi hyvinkin sopia suunnitelmiin! Kelinkin pitäisi olla hyvä. Sanoisin äkkiseltään, että kaikki vaan paikalle ja tehdään tarvittaessa useampikin ryhmä.

Saatko Teemu kaivettua arkistoista jonkun sopivan reitin?

----------


## Isä nitro

Ha haa, tuli just tuo ratkaiseva rajapyykki vastaan, joten verrataan huomenna sairauksiamme ja leikkausjälkiämme Maunulan majalla. Ellei sitten flunssa ota niskalenkkiä...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Wiszsla

Leikkausjälkien  vertailu kuulostaa juuri sopivalta. Liityn seuraan majalla huomenna 10.30

----------


## fiber

Onko ketään lähdössä sunnuntaina iltapäivän puolella? Näillä näkymin täytyy aamupäivällä osallistua pihahommiin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mez

> Voisi hyvinkin sopia suunnitelmiin! Kelinkin pitäisi olla hyvä. Sanoisin äkkiseltään, että kaikki vaan paikalle ja tehdään tarvittaessa useampikin ryhmä.



Mä voisin kanssa iskeä sunnuntaina messiin jos on vielä huomisen lenkin jälkeen jalkoja jäljellä  :Cool:

----------


## Arturo

Tänään tulossa klo 11 Vantaankoskelle

----------


## Team-o

Täältä tulossa 2 henkeä klo 11 Vkoski tänään. 

Huomennakin ehkä klo 11 itse tulossa..riippuen kuinka kovaa edetään tänään.

----------


## jassoojaaha

Lähden Vantaankoskelta klo 10 pk-lenkille. Tarkoituksena ajella 108 Roosa ja ehtiä systerin synttäreille. Keskari siis n. 27 paikkeilla.

----------


## TeemuF

> Sunnuntai voitaisi ottaa varaslähtö Vantaankosken klo11 lenkeille. Perus 80-90km kahvitauolla, alle 30km/h keskari.



9.4.2017 klo 11 Vantaankoski https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20124365
85km vastapäivään, taukopaikka Roosa. Ryhmät ja nopeudet porukan mukaan. 
Kaikki rohkeasti vaan mukaan niin uudet kuin vanhatkin jermut.

----------


## JTJ

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta! Ajeltiin viiden hengen porukalla Klaukkalan kautta Lapinkylään ja paluumatka suoremmin Vantaankoskelle. Yllättävän tuulinen päivä tänään ja paluumatkalla olikin mukava viilettää myötäiseen. Keskinopeus oli 29-30 km/h eli aika hyvin speksiin osuttiin.

----------


## huotah

> Kiitos lenkkiseurasta! Ajeltiin viiden hengen porukalla Klaukkalan kautta Lapinkylään ja paluumatka suoremmin Vantaankoskelle. Yllättävän tuulinen päivä tänään ja paluumatkalla olikin mukava viilettää myötäiseen. Keskinopeus oli 29-30 km/h eli aika hyvin speksiin osuttiin.



Yllättävän tuulista oli, tosiaan. Stravan flyby kertoi, että tulitte mua vastaan Turuntiellä juuri ennen Veikkolaa, kun itse laskin alamäkeen kohti Bemböleä. Moikkailtiin, mutta totta puhuen en ehtinyt tunnistaa ketään kun kohtaaminen oli sen verran kovavauhtinen.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Koukkupolviosasto tiedottaa: Maunulan majalta lähti Bodomin kiertoon 4 kuskia, joiden keski-ikäisyys tuskin edes ulkopuolisille näkyi...  :Leveä hymy:  ...sillä 3/4 oli sen verran kovassa kunnossa, että 1/4 heivasi omalle lenkille (lue. paluumatkalle) jo alkuverryttelyn aikana. Kipakka vastatuuli vaati löfleriä, vaikka muuten keli oli kohdallaan; ihan ripeä aamulenkki (ja eka kerta maantiepyörällä*). --> Kun kausi tästä etenee, lienee parasta jakaa porukkaa edistyneempiin ja alottelijoihin jo majalla. Tosin pitkät pyörätiesiirtymät vaikuttavat liikennevalopysähdyksineen jne. --> Älköön siis kukaan pelästykö, kun tulee lenkille mukaan: näin alkukaudesta tasoerot ovat suurimmillaan, koska osa aloittaa ns. tyhjästä elikkä ilman talviharjoitelua (ja osa on spinnannut/mallorcoinut jne.). Kun tämän oivaltaa, ei pelästy turhaan, vaikka muu jengi tuntuisi kohtuuttoman kovakuntoiselta (osa onkin) jo näin ajokauden alkumetreillä. --> "Ajaa kuntonsa mukaan ja heivaa ajoissa", siinäpä hyvä ohje - ja meille keski-ikäisille, lähinnä keskikehoa talvella kehittäneille, käytännöllinen nyrkkisääntö kuuluu myös, että "treenipäivän jälkeen on syytä pitää lepopäivä"  :Hymy: 

*Sen verran tiet ovat vielä hiekkaisia, että cc lienee paras valinta (tai muuten järeämmin kuvioitu rengastus).

----------


## JTJ

Sunnuntain Vantaankosken 30+ryhmä ajoi noin 33 km/h keskinopeudella. Riipiläntielle irtosi yhden miehen hatka, mutta takaa-ajoporukasta löytyi hyvä jalkainen kaveri, joka veti yksin hatkan kiinni. Loppumatka mentiinkin lähes sovussa Vantaankoskelle. On se vaan mukavaa aina välillä ajaa itseään selvästi kovempien kavereiden kanssa, niin näkee missä tulee rajat vastaan.

----------


## TeemuF

Hitaampi ryhmä ajoi reitin n. 28km/h keskarilla. Kuskeja oli 11, siistiä ajoa.
Tehtyäni lyhyen noin 60km-pituisen vetovuoron siirryin peesiosastossa.  :Cool: 
Riipiläntiellä tipuin pari kertaa peesistä suoraan vetoon, mutta sain porukan kiinni.


Pääsiäisenä Hepon pullalenkkiosaston 4-päivän pyörälenkit.
Pe 14.4.
La 15.4. Hakunila klo10:30
Su 16.4. Vantaankoski klo11:00
Ma 17.4.
Reittilinkit ensi viikon aikana. Matkat ovat 80-90km, ryhmät ja nopeudet osallistujien mukaan.
Hyviä ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan.

----------


## Sillanalta

Kiitos 28 ryhmälle! Loistava lenkki. 

Ehdinkin matkalla kehua sileitä teitä kunnes syyksi ilmeni vuotava rengas. Muutamalla pumppauksella selviydyin käsiä likaamatta koskelle.

----------


## mez

> Sunnuntain Vantaankosken 30+ryhmä ajoi noin 33 km/h keskinopeudella. Riipiläntielle irtosi yhden miehen hatka, mutta takaa-ajoporukasta löytyi hyvä jalkainen kaveri, joka veti yksin hatkan kiinni. Loppumatka mentiinkin lähes sovussa Vantaankoskelle. On se vaan mukavaa aina välillä ajaa itseään selvästi kovempien kavereiden kanssa, niin näkee missä tulee rajat vastaan.



Kiitos 30+porukalle kovasta kaudenaloitusrykäsystä! Siistiä ajamista ja mukavaa porukkaa. Oli kiva vetää vielä lopussa jalat tyhjiksi  :Nolous:

----------


## Mik@

Oliko huomenna tarjolla rauhallista ma-lenkkiä klo 18 alkaen Viikin Prisman kulmilta?

----------


## kuovipolku

https://www.hepo.fi/toimintakalenteri/

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...26#post2654226

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...eka vetinen lenkki - heti kauden alkuun  :No huh!:  Aluxi näytti oikein hyvältä (siis maanantailenkillä Viikistä): reipas myötäinen tuuuli siiivitti mm. Immersbyn mäkien ylitystä. Mutta sitten, onneksi vasta paluumatkalla, alkoi sade. Meitä oli kolme kuskia (yxi tuli Sotungintieltä mukaan), ja ajo sujui muutoin oikein letkeästi;  ensikertalainenkin kehui monipuolista reittiä. Onneksi ei ollut kylmä, ja noin yhdeksän aikaan (illan jo pimetessä) pääsin kotikonnuille. Nyt on edessä pyörän putsaaminen; tämäkin kuuluu harrastukseen, ja on hyvä, jos teknisestä puolesta lajissa pitää, koska ennemmin tai myöhemmin on edessä, että fillari tai jokin sen osa ei toimi enää yhtä hyvin kuin uutena. -- Fillarin perushuolto on siis sitä, että pitää ajokin puhtaana. Okei, ei suinkaan tarvitse puunata joka ajon jälkeen (kuten itse tein pyyhkimällä velon trasselitupolla  :Hymy:  viime vuosituhannella), mutta etenkin voimansiirron takeltelemattomuus on tärkeää, ja ketjun/rattaiden/vaihteiden & rissojen puhdistaminen ja öljyäminen ihan "peruskauraa".

----------


## Timi

> ...eka vetinen lenkki - heti kauden alkuun  Aluxi näytti oikein hyvältä (siis maanantailenkillä Viikistä): reipas myötäinen tuuuli siiivitti mm. Immersbyn mäkien ylitystä. Mutta sitten, onneksi vasta paluumatkalla, alkoi sade. Meitä oli kolme kuskia (yxi tuli Sotungintieltä mukaan), ja ajo sujui muutoin oikein letkeästi;  ensikertalainenkin kehui monipuolista reittiä. Onneksi ei ollut kylmä, ja noin yhdeksän aikaan (illan jo pimetessä) pääsin kotikonnuille.



Minkälaisessa kunnossa nuo siirtymät ovat? Onko paljon sepeliä vielä kylvettynä kevyenliikenteenväylille eli pärjääkö tuolla jo maantiefillarilla?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...Helsingin puolella (idässä ja lännessäkin) pääpyörätiet näyttäisivät jo olevan puhtaat hiekasta (idässä jopa ehkä hitusen paremmin). Espoon ja Vantaan puolella hiekkaa on jäljellä muutamissa kohdissa. Myös Uuden Porvoontien pyörätie oli hyvässä kunnossa. -- Sivummalla olevat tiet/siirtymät voivat olla hiekkaisia.

Mainittakoon, että olen viime aikona ajellut enemmän itä-länsi kuin pohjois-etelä -suunnassa.

Jk. Jos olisi järeämmällä kuviorenkaalla rengastettu kiekkopari (tai cc-pyörä), käyttäisin sitä vielä.

----------


## J.U.K

> Minkälaisessa kunnossa nuo siirtymät ovat? Onko paljon sepeliä vielä kylvettynä kevyenliikenteenväylille eli pärjääkö tuolla jo maantiefillarilla?



Ajoin juuri suunnilleen sen HePo:n keskiviikkolenkin reitin ja oikein hyvin pärjää maantievelolla. Alikuluissa saattaa olla hiekkaa joten kannattaa olla varovainen. Asfaltin kunto on maanteillä pääosin kuitenkin ihan ok, joitakin uusia reikiä tietysti on tullut.

----------


## Jim717

> Eiköhän keskiviikkolenkit ala kunhan joku sen vaan täällä ääneen toteaa. 
> Eli pistetään alkavaksi vaikka 12.4! Ekalla kertaa lähtö klo 18:00 ja siitä eteenpäin (19.4) normaaliin tapaan 18:30



Onko huomenna tulossa keskiviikkolenkille muita hitaita kuin minä ?. Eli kaikki 26-30 nopeudet kävisi. Tosin tässä vaiheessa ei vetohommia pysty 30 ryhmässä älyttömästi tekemään

----------


## Isä nitro

Jos vain flunssa ei (enää) pahene niin olisin huomenna tulossa hieman hitaampaan ryhmään. Ja tuo reitti on ollut jo jonkin aikaa ajettavissa vaikka sitten sillä maantiefilolla.

----------


## keto

Juu, kiitokset eilisiltaisesta lenkkiseurasta. Kivaa oli, vaikka itse kukin hieman kastuikin. Fillarin ja vaatteet saa onneksi puhtaaksi ja ketjutkin on taas vahattu. 2. maantielenkki tälle kaudelle, joten tästä on hyvä jatkaa :-)

T. Sotungintieltä joukon jatkoksi liittynyt

----------


## TeemuF

Pääsiäisenä Hepon pullalenkkiosaston 4-päivän pyörälenkit.

Pe 14.4. Vantaankoski 10:30     https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909568
La 15.4. Hakunila klo10:30        https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19859910
Su 16.4. Vantaankoski klo11:00 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261091
Ma 17.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261307

Sääennustukset eivät lupaile helteitä, mutta siitä huolimatta ajetaan.
Säävarauksella kuitenkin eli jos sataa, tiet jäässä yms jotain muuta kuin maantietä silloin.

Ryhmät ja nopeudet osallistujien mukaan. Kaikille etapeille ei tarvitse osallistua :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TeemuF

> Pääsiäisenä Hepon pullalenkkiosaston 4-päivän pyörälenkit.
> 
> Pe 14.4. Vantaankoski 10:30     https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909568
> La 15.4. Hakunila klo10:30        https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19859910
> Su 16.4. Vantaankoski klo11:00 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261091
> Ma 17.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261307
> 
> Sääennustukset eivät lupaile helteitä, mutta siitä huolimatta ajetaan.
> Säävarauksella kuitenkin eli jos sataa, tiet jäässä yms jotain muuta kuin maantietä silloin.
> ...



Malmilla tiet ovat kuivia, joten olen tulossa maantiepyörällä.
Lämpötila on ... alhainen. Olen katsonut vaihtoehtoisen ilman taukoa reitin n.65km (ekat n.30km sama kuin speksi reitissä)
Keskustellaan starttipaikalla osallistujien kesken mitä meinataan.
klo 10:30 Vantaankoskelle siis.

----------


## TeemuF

Pääsiäisenä Hepon pullalenkkiosaston 4-päivän pyörälenkit.

*Pe 14.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909568
            Ajettiin suunniteltu reitti ilman taukoa. 14kuskia, 80km@29km/h, siistiä ajoa.

La 15.4. Hakunila klo10:30        https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19859910
Su 16.4. Vantaankoski klo11:00 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261091
Ma 17.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261307

Sääennustukset eivät lupaile helteitä, mutta siitä huolimatta ajetaan.
Säävarauksella kuitenkin eli jos sataa, tiet jäässä yms jotain muuta kuin maantietä silloin.

Ryhmät ja nopeudet osallistujien mukaan. Kaikille etapeille ei tarvitse osallistua :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Minkä takia nää lenkit on speksattu alkavaksi sellasiin aikoihin, ettei kukaan muu paitsi arjenharmaalla Skodalla ajava, velkahelvetissä rääkyviä sinappikoneita kuunteleva, uliseva perheenisukki haluaa näille vapaaehtoisesti, koska kaikki aika mikä ollaan poissa kotoa on plussaa? Miksi nämä eivät ala normaalien ihmisten aikoihin.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Jotta se yksi iso Canyon-kuski ymmärtäisi pysyä poissa? Ei vaineskaan - mutta mitä ovat normaalien ihmisten ajat?

Jotkut haluaisivat startata aamulla, jotkut aikaisin aamulla koska se on pro ja jättää enemmän päiväsaikaa käytettäväksi muuhunkin kuin ajamiseen ja jotkut vasta puolilta päivin kun ilma on ensin vähän lämmennyt ja läheisten ja rakkaiden kanssa on ensin vietetty rauhassa laatuaikaa tai käyty ostoshelvetissä. Ja jotkut ajavat silloin kun saavat siihen luvan. Kyseessä on aina kompromissi ja jostain, minullekin tuntemattomista syistä HePon viikonloppulenkkien alkamisajaksi on muodostunut n. 10.30-11.00.

Kolmen tunnin lenkillä menee kolme tuntia poissa kotoa ja viiden tunnin lenkillä viisi, aivan riippumatta siitä mihin aikaan starttaa. Jos HePon lenkki alkaa tai loppuu väärään aikaan, mutta haluaa kuitenkin osallistua, voi (a) katsoa kulloisenkin reittispeksin ja arvioida voisiko ajaa jonkin sopivan osan porukkalenkistä tai (b) entrata mahdollisuuksien mukaan omaa ja perheensä aikataulua jos se ei ole aivan kiveenhakattu.


Tämän päivän lenkki oli muuten mielestäni oikein onnistunut, kiitokset vetäjälle (joka tosin muisti osallistujien lukumäärän väärin, meitä oli lähdössä viisitoista) ja kaikille ajajille, niillekin joita en tuntenut vaikka olisi pitänyt tuntea koska ennenkin on ajettu yhdessä!

----------


## TeemuF

Pääsiäisenä Hepon pullalenkkiosaston 4-päivän pyörälenkit.

2/4 ajettu, vielä olisi pari etappia jäljellä

*Pe 14.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909568
            Ajettiin suunniteltu reitti ilman taukoa. 15kuskia, 80km@29km/h, siistiä ajoa.

*La 15.4. Hakunila klo10:30* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19859910
Ajettiin suunniteltu reitti ilman taukoa. 9kuskia, 80km@29km/h. Alku matkasta yritti sataa lunta :O

*Su 16.4. Vantaankoski klo11:00* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261091
Startissa 14 kuskia. Teemulle DNF, jalat betonia, Katriinantien jälkeen heivasin kotimatkalle.

Ma 17.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261307

Sääennustukset eivät lupaile helteitä, mutta siitä huolimatta ajetaan.
Säävarauksella kuitenkin eli jos sataa, tiet jäässä yms jotain muuta kuin maantietä silloin.

Sunnuntaina vuorossa tämän etappiajon kuningatar etappi. 
Mäkiä riittää, Ojakkalantie - Valkjärventie - Velskola. Mäkipisteitä taas tarjolla.
Onneksi olen hyvä ajamaan mäkiä omaan tahtiin  :Cool:

----------


## Privileged

Ei kuulosta kovin pullalenkkiosaston toiminnalta jos tauotkin jätetään pitämättä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tassu

Kiitokset sekä perjantain että tämän päiväisen osalta. Kivaa settiä tänään, varsinkin vetopätkät. Nyt korjattiin tuo pullajuttu eli kaffeella käytiin Pirttimäessä.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, mäkikirejä oli sopivasti! Mun jalat tosin hyytyi Velskolassa ja pullatauko oli enemmän kuin paikallaan. Koko matkan pituudeksi tuli noin 90 km ja keskinopeus oli yllätys, yllätys 29 km/h. Lunta sateli taas kevyesti hetken aikaa, muttei se menoa hidastanut. Huomenna sitten viimeinen etappi, jos ei ole kovin sateista.

----------


## JiiTee

Ja tilastoihin: 14 kuskia lähdössä. Kiitos lenkkiseuralle!

----------


## JTJ

Sen verran flunssainen olo, että täytyykin skipata tän päivän lähtö. Hyviä lenkkikelejä Paippisiin!

----------


## TeemuF

Pääsiäisenä Hepon pullalenkkiosaston 4-päivän pyörälenkit.

*Pe 14.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909568
Ajettiin suunniteltu reitti ilman taukoa. 15kuskia, 80km@29km/h, siistiä ajoa.

*La 15.4. Hakunila klo10:30* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19859910
Ajettiin suunniteltu reitti ilman taukoa. 9kuskia, 80km@29km/h. Alku matkasta yritti sataa lunta :O

*Su 16.4. Vantaankoski klo11:00* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261091
Startissa 14 kuskia. Teemulle DNF, jalat betonia, Katriinantien jälkeen heivasin kotimatkalle.
*
Ma 17.4. Vantaankoski klo10:30* https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20261307
Yhteensä 15 kuskia, Teemu DNF
Ainakin alkumatkan ajo oli paikoin rauhatonta ja ajomuodostelma ei pysynyt parijonoja. Toivottavista loppua kohdin parani.

Lenkkikausi jatkuu keskiviikkona Kuninkaanmäen lähdöllä klo18:30. Tervetuloa!


Vantaankosken ti/to lenkkejä ei ajaje Hepon "lipun alla". 
Näistä lenkeistä voi huudella tänne tai muualle, mutta näille lenkeille kannattaa osallistua. 
Tuskin tarvitsee kuitenkaan yksin ajaa ainakaan alkuun. Kyyty voi olla  kovaakin.

----------


## LOKS

Maanantain lenkillä kävin "sotkemassa" Nikkilän seudulla hyvin mallikkaasti ajanutta ryhmää. Kipparointi oli asianmukaista ja kuukuvaa. Minulle cc pyörällä ajaneelle vauhti oli mukavuusalueen ulkopuolella, joten jättäydyin pois. Eiköhöhän sitä tulevan kesän aikana pääse nauttimaan porukkalenkeistä.

----------


## kuovipolku

TeemuF tarkkaili menoa porukan hännillä ja tarmokkaasta paimentamisesta olikin hyötyä sillä sen jälkeen kun Jokivarrentie oli ajettu jonossa ja suunnattiin Paippisiin päin parijonokin näytti parijonolta. Pientä itsekritiikkiä esitettiin Vantaankosken kahdeksan kuskin loppupalaverissa siitäkin miten muutamassa risteyksessä käännyttiin kolmion takaa oikealle: vaikka mahduttaisiin ajamaan pientareella tai muuten ehdittäisiin ihan hyvin, ei välttämättä ole fiksua ajaa niin selvästi vastoin liikennesääntöjä autoilijoiden nähden.


Muuten voisin esittää huomiona ja omien kokemuksien pohjalta että mukaan lähti kaksi kirjainlyhennemerkkisillä pyörillä ajanutta kuskia jotka putosivat tai pudottautuivat Jokivarrentien alussa. Niin tai näin, omat voimat riittävät parhaiten vähän ylivauhtisella ja ylipitkälläkin lenkillä kun malttaa heti alussa olla tekemättä turhan pitkiä vetovuoroja. Etenkin vastatuuleen vetäminen vie helposti pikkaisen punaiselle ja syö myöhemmin tarvittavan energian, joten on paljon parempi kun vain kiertää keulan kautta mahdollisimman nopeasti. Eivät nämä ole hatkaporukoita joissa kanssakilpailjat tykkäävät kyttyrää sellaisesta joka ei tee osaansa vetohommista!

Toinen tapa kuluttaa energiaa tarpeettomasti on yrittää vetää syntyneet pienet välit kiinni turhan korkealla kadenssilla. Jalat pyörivät, happea kuluu ja glykogeenia palaa, mutta väli ei yhtään kapene - tai vaikka välin saisikin kiinni, muutaman kerran jälkeen eväät onkin yllättäen syöty. Mieluummin kädet alaotteelle, nenä stemmiin ja muutama reippaampi polkaisu vauhdin lisäämiseksi - ja jos se ei oitis auta, huikkaa takana ajavalle/ajaville "Väli!" jolloin joku vahvemmista ajajista voi ajaa välin kiinni ja itse pääsee tämän peesissä helpommalla.


Hyviä HePo-lenkkejä jatkossa(kin)! Vastahan ne kohta "virallisesti" alkavat - ja kyllä se sää tästä lämpiää!


PS Itse tein aluksi porukan (omasta mielestä selvästi) lyhimmät vetovuorot ja vasta vähän ennen puoliväliä ensimmäisen vähän pitemmän. Ennen Palojokea yritin tehdä toista mutta luovutin nopeasti kun huomasin etteivät jalat olleet mukana. Lopussa jaksoinkin tehdä vielä yhden ihan säällisen vetovuoron. Porukassa kukin ajaa kuntonsa ja päivän kunnon mukaan, kisat ja kisatreenit ovat erikseen.

PPS Keväällä kun kausi on vielä nuori eikä ajokilometrejä ole paljon alla, käy kokeneellekin helposti niin että alussa tuntuu hyvältä ja helpoltakin eikä vauhtia muka ole yhtään liikaa kun edellisen kauden lenkkejä muistelee, mutta yhtä kaikki tie opettaa!

----------


## Wiszsla

Putosin itse 70 km:ssä mutten ruvennut perään huutelemaan, jalat hyytyivät. Tiesin paluureitin ja perätuuli auttoi. Pääsin V-koskelle viimeisten juuri sieltä lähtiessä. Alun häröilyn jälkeen minusta pääosin siistihköä ajoa. Nitrodisko ainakin kiittää vedosta ja seurasta. Myös Tuusulanjärven länsipuolen reippaasta vedosta. Se oli mulle myöhemmin liikaa, mutta aina näitä oppii ja kondiskin pikkuhiljaa nousee 

Lähtijöitä oli n. 14, matkan aikana tuli pari lisää, ja pari jatkoi omilleen. mutten tiedä kuinka moni tuli etujoukossa V-koskelle (loppupalaveria piti 8)

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantailenkillä Viikistä Sipooseen ja takaisin kolme kuskia (sis. kaksi noviisia; nuorehkot mies ja nainen; molemmat parempikuntoisempia kuin vetäjä  :No huh!: ). Ajettiin 47 kilsaa keskarilla 25,4 (...okei, myötätuuli siivitti paluumatkaa). Vilpoinen lenkki, mutta löffe ym. päällä tarkeni hyvin + wanhan koneistokin lämpeni matkalla. Vauhdinpito toki auttoi osaltaan, vaikkei vauhti tällä lenkillä ole ykkösasia (...tiedoksi niille, jotka harkitsevat osallistumista).

JK. "Ylensin" Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen molemmat "horisonttiin kadonneet" kuskit keskiviikkolenkin 28- ja 30-ryhmiin. Toinen kuskeista ajoi, _btw,_ suoralla ohjaustangolla (mutta harkitsee maantieveloa).

----------


## Jim717

Lähtikö keskiviikkolenkki vielä klo 18.00 vai 18.30

----------


## Wiszsla

hepo.fi/kalenterin mukaan 18.30

----------


## kuovipolku

Keskiviikkolenkki Kuninkaanmäestä 
When Wed, April 19, 6:30pm – 9:00pm
Where Mittatie 27, 01260 Vantaa, Suomi (map)
Description Vakioreitti 50km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909709 
Nopeusryhmät 25-40+ km/h osallistujien mukaan

----------


## kuovipolku

Varsin viileästä säästä huolimatta mukavan paljon pyöräilijöitä ensimmäisellä virallisella keskiviikkolenkillä. Joukossa ainakin yksi ensikertalainen. IBD komeasti edustettuna. Eri ryhmissä toteutuneet keskarit ilmeisesti väliltä 28-36 km/h.


PS Jossain vaiheessa on ehkä syytä nostaa asialistalle kysymys siitä miten on porukassa ajettaessa suhtauduttava kärjellään olevaan kolmioon kun käännytään oikealle ja vasemmalta on tulossa yksi tai useampi auto. Lirutaanko eteen jos mahdutaan pientareelle? Ajaako kärki kun kerran kerkiää ja muut seuraavat oli mitä oli? Annetaanko mennä poikki jos on mennäkseen? Jäävätkö ne odottamaan jotka katsovat olevansa tilanteessa väistämisvelvollisia ja ne jatkavat jotka pitävät liikennemerkkiä suosituksenomaisena?

PPS Ei kauhean iso juttu eikä vaaratilanteita aiheuttavakaan, mutta omalla tavallaan mielenkiintoinen - eikä aivan harvinainen muillakaan HePon lenkeillä.

----------


## Jim717

25 ryhmä veti 28 keskarilla Uudelle porvoontielle. Kohtuu hidas vauhti tuntui kovalta vuoden ensimmäisellä maantielenkillä. Tosin Boxintien mäet vedettiin tehoittarini mukaan kovemmilla tehoilla, kuin viime vuoden syksyllä 30 ryhmässä. Liekö alkukevään innokkuutta. 
Tästä se alkaa.

----------


## Katila

> PS Jossain vaiheessa on ehkä syytä nostaa asialistalle kysymys siitä miten on porukassa ajettaessa suhtauduttava kärjellään olevaan kolmioon kun käännytään oikealle ja vasemmalta on tulossa yksi tai useampi auto. Lirutaanko eteen jos mahdutaan pientareelle? Ajaako kärki kun kerran kerkiää ja muut seuraavat oli mitä oli? Annetaanko mennä poikki jos on mennäkseen? Jäävätkö ne odottamaan jotka katsovat olevansa tilanteessa väistämisvelvollisia ja ne jatkavat jotka pitävät liikennemerkkiä suosituksenomaisena?



Kenellä on kärkikolmio, autoilijoilla vai pyöräilijöillä? En muutenkaan ihan ymmärrä kysymystä. Käsittääkseni kärkikolmio ei ole suositus. Ne, jotka tulevat sellaisen takaa, ovat väistämisvelvollisia.

----------


## Trollberga

> Kenellä on kärkikolmio, autoilijoilla vai pyöräilijöillä? En muutenkaan ihan ymmärrä kysymystä. Käsittääkseni kärkikolmio ei ole suositus. Ne, jotka tulevat sellaisen takaa, ovat väistämisvelvollisia.



Minusta tuo Kuovipolun esittämä kysymys oli selkeä ja hyvä. Esimerkkipaikkoina keskiviikkolenkillä ovat Kuninkaantien ja Keravan-/Öljytien risteys (vai onko siinä peräti stop-merkki?) ja Boxintien ja Uuden Porvoontien risteys. Kolmantena vielä Immersbyntien ja Uuden Porvoontien risteys, mutta siinähän käytäntönä on ollut, ainakin nopeammissa ryhmissä, lähinnä siirtyä pysäkin tuntumaan ottamaan ryhmä uudelleen kokoon vapaan vauhdin osuuden jälkeen. Väistämisvelvollisuus on siis pyöräilijällä näissä esimerkkipaikoissa.

----------


## Team-o

Meitä olis yht 3 henkeä jättämässä tän päivän (ei viralliset) klo 18 temporeenit väliin 7ms ja sade uhkan vuoksija olemme huomenna klo 17 kokoontumassa Vkoskelle (8 astetta / 4ms). Pari h ja kovempi treeni siis tähtäimessä. Onko mukaantulijoita?

----------


## kuovipolku

https://goo.gl/maps/7jTMaBcBLVk


Mittatieltä lähtiessä saattaa jo syntyä tilanne joka kirvoitti pohdintani (ja joka yllytti minut ironiseen kielenkäyttöön joka tunnetusti on vaatii kirjoittajalta enemmän kuin lukijalta).

Trollbergan mainitseman lisäksi Vanhan Porvoontien ja Jokivarrentien risteys (jossa tosin on huomattavasti enemmän kääntymistilaa bussipysäkin ja leveän pientareen ansiosta).

Boxintien ja Uuden Porvoontien risteyksessä ainakin on stopmerkki (mutta toisaalta myös melkeinpä kaistan levyinen piennar ja bussipysäkki).

----------


## Wiszsla

25-ryhmälle puhuttiin lähdössä 26:n keskaria koko lenkille. Siitä mentiin yli, olen osasyyllinen siihen. Mutta katsoiko joku keskarin Mittatieltä Mittatielle asti?

----------


## TeemuF

En ollut eilen mukana... tuli pakottava tarve/halu päästä aikaisemmin ulos lenkille.
Keskiviikkolenkeillä "keskarit" ovat lähinnä ohjeellisia. 
Jos saman tasoiseen ajoryhmään haluaan pitäisi ryhmät muodostaan enemmin tyyliin 26/28/30/32-km/h jne soololenkillä ajavat.
Itse "pääsen" tällä hetkellä muutaman garmin datan perusteella 28 tai 30 soolo vauhtia ryhmään, joka tarkoittanee tälläisellä lyhyellä porukkalenkillä 35-37 km/h ... paitsi, että hyydin ekaan mäkeen (boxin tien alku).


Lauantaina Hakunilassa nähdään säävarauksella.
Suunnitteilla "lyhennetty" Mäntsälän keikka. Minulla ohjelmassa kahden vetovuoron treeni, eka ja vika.
Ei tämä niin vakavaa ole.  :Leveä hymy: 

__________________
Porukkalenkillä on syytä noudattaa liikennesääntöjä. Turha antaa autoillijoille materiaali provosointiin.
Jos on leveä piennar tai bussipysäkki voi siitä minusta "lirulla" mennä.
Lopullisen kannan sanoo... poliisi?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...jos on ahdasta, elikkä vasemmalta tulee auto/ja, niin voidaan a) hidastaa ennen käännöstä ja b) mennä yhteen jonoon siten, ettei työnnytä autojen tielle; tällöin ei kukaan kuski joudu autokaistalle, vaan ajetaan kaikki peräkanaa risteyksessä ja sen jälkeen pientareella - kuten kuuluukin. Parijonossa - jos se pyritään säilyttämään eli tullaan (ainakin vasemmassa jonossa) autojen eteen - on se vaara, että vasemmassa jonossa ajavat ikäänkuin työntyvät autojen tielle/autokaistalle po. tilanteessa.. 

...sitten on vielä STOP-merkit (eli pakolliset pysähtymiset) esim. Söderkullantien ja Uuden Porvoontien risteyksessä... _hmmm_....

Jk. _Imho_, *keskiviikkona 25-ryhmä(kin) vois olla näin alkuvaiheessa kautta*. On paljon väkeä, joka ei ole 28:n kunnossa - vaikka tasaisella ja peesissä pysyisikin (...mutta tippuu jossain vaiheessa mäkeen... loivaankin...). Voin myös itse vetää tätä porukkaa, jahka tästä ilmat lämpenevät  :Cool:

----------


## timppa_234

Kolmio tarkoittaa sitä että pitää väistää. Autoilijalle tuollainen kolmion takaa tuleva pyöräilijäjoukko on arvaamaton ja kertoo säännöistä piittaamattomuudesta. Pysähtykää ehdottomasti.

----------


## Team-o

Tänään keli suosii. Foreca lupaa +9 klo 17 Vkoskelle. Edelleen 3 kuskia lähdössä, mukaan saa tulla!

----------


## duris

Sen verran hyvä keli, että voisin myös ilmestyä klo 17 vantaankoskelle

----------


## J.U.K

> Jk. _Imho_, *keskiviikkona 25-ryhmä(kin) vois olla näin alkuvaiheessa kautta*. On paljon väkeä, joka ei ole 28:n kunnossa - vaikka tasaisella ja peesissä pysyisikin (...mutta tippuu jossain vaiheessa mäkeen... loivaankin...). Voin myös itse vetää tätä porukkaa, jahka tästä ilmat lämpenevät



Tämä kuulostaa hyvältä, vois vanha koukkupolvikin vielä lähteä keskiviikkolenkille  ...  kunhan tästä vähän lämpenee.

----------


## TeemuF

> Lauantaina Hakunilassa nähdään säävarauksella.
> Suunnitteilla "lyhennetty" Mäntsälän keikka. Minulla ohjelmassa kahden vetovuoron treeni, eka ja vika.
> Ei tämä niin vakavaa ole.



22.4.2017 Hakunila klo 10:30
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20485152
Ei tullutkaan Mänsälän keikkaan vaan Monninkylän. Taukopaikka Monninkylän leipomo.
Säävarauksella, jos aamulla ei sada. Matkan aikana alkava lyhentää lenkkiä. 

Toinen vetopaikka varattu kahden vetovuoron ajaksi minulle  :Cool:

----------


## Marijohanna

> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kit-tammaravit
> ja
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kki-Viikist%E4
> 
> Virallisesti yhteislenkit alkavat kaiketi huhtikuun loppupuolella, mutta myös sitä ennen voi hyvin osallistua.



Kiitos tiedosta! -Mari 😊

----------


## TeemuF

> 22.4.2017 Hakunila klo 10:30
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20485152
> Ei tullutkaan Mänsälän keikkaan vaan Monninkylän. Taukopaikka Monninkylän leipomo.
> Säävarauksella, jos aamulla ei sada. Matkan aikana alkava lyhentää lenkkiä. 
> 
> Toinen vetopaikka varattu kahden vetovuoron ajaksi minulle



Ajettiin suunniteltu lenkki vaihtelevassa kevät säässä vahvuudella 14. 
Oli aurinkoa, sadetta ja rakeita. Onneksi sadekuurot eivät olleet voimakkaita tai pitkiä, ei kastuttu.
Hyvä fiilis, nyt ruoka ja palautusjuomat maistuvat.

Vetodieselin speksit: 101km, 30.7km/h , 204W, NP 224W


Huomenna Vantaakoskelle klo11 säiden salliessa

----------


## TeemuF

> Huomenna Vantaakoskelle klo11 säiden salliessa



https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909512
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909533

eiku nämä linkkit

----------


## Trollberga

> Ajettiin suunniteltu lenkki vaihtelevassa kevät säässä vahvuudella 14.



Olipa tosiaan oivallinen kokonaisuus tuo lauantain lenkki, kiitokset kaikille.

Vähän täytyy oikaista omia höpinöitäni: kun Tuorilan kotileipomossa päivittelimme vaihtelevaa säätä, puhuin kilpailusta nimeltä Alpentour, mutta tuota nimeä kantava tapahtumahan on maastopyöräilyä eikä suinkaan tarkoittamani Tour of the Alps eli vielä viime vuonna perinteikästä nimeä Giro del Trentino kantanut etappiajo. Ja tuo Tour of the Alps ajetaan tosiaan Itävallan ja Italian teillä eikä Sveitsissä. Mutta sen verran totta jutussani sentään oli, että sää on sielläkin ollut kylmä ja useita (56) kilpailijoita sakotettiin kilpailunumeroiden peittämisestä talvipalttoiden alle kolmannella etapilla, kun taas toista etappia lyhennettiin lumisateen takia. 

Vasta lenkin jälkeen luin suru-uutisen Michele Scarponin kuolemasta. Hän voitti tuon Alpeilla käydyn kilpailun ensimmäisen etapin ja sijoittui kokonaiskilpailussa neljänneksi. Kilpailun päätyttyä hän lähti seuraavana päivänä lenkille kotoaan ja joutui pakettiauton yliajamaksi. Etappivoitto oli kuulemma hänen ensimmäinen voittonsa sitten vuoden 2011, jolloin hän voitti Italian ympäriajon. Ja viimeisessä valokuvassa Scarponista kaksospoikiensa kanssa toisella pojalla on päällään isänsä voittama johtajanpaita.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...lauantain "huru-ukko-osasto" ajeli lyhennetyn version (30 km) itäisillä mailla, kun osallistujilla oli kiirus muihin puuhiin (mm. vaimon vaatimuksesta).

- - - *Yleistä infoa HePo-lenkeistä* - - - (Jäsenet ym. nämä tietävät, mutta uudet eivät; siksi näiden perusasioiden kertaus on paikallaan silloin tällöin)

HePon kuntolenkkisysteemi on rakennettu siten, että Viikin maanantailenkki  on hyvä paikka aloittaa (siellä on perusteellinen opastus ryhmäajon pelisääntöihin). Sitten voi jatkaa (osin samalla reitillä)  keskiviikkolenkillä ja sen useammissa taso- eli keskariryhmissä. (Kun  ryhmäajo-osaaminen kehittyy tarpeeksi, voi alkaa oikeasti peesatakin;  tätä taitoa tarvitaan etenkin nopeammissa >30 km/h ryhmissä).  Keskiviikkolenkin jälkeen voi jatkaa lauantailenkeille tai sunnuntain  päälähtöön, joissa ajetaan pidempiä matkoja kuin arki-iltojen  lenkeillä. -- *Hyvää lenkkikautta sekä aloittelijoille että konkareille 

**Tärkeää : Varatkaa mukaan lenkeille makeaa syötävää ja  riittävästi juotavaa, jos (tai paremminkin: kun) energiahukka iskee  kuntoonne ylimitoitetun vauhti- ja/tai matkavalinnan seurauksena!!! (-- huutomerkit eivät ole turhia  )*

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

..jatkan tiedotusasioissa vielä sen verran, että HePon toimintakalenteriin on nyt lisätty *tiistai- ja torstailenkit kilpailuhenkisemmille kuskeille*. 

Ko. lenkit ovat suoraa jatkoa keskiviikon 35-keskariryhmälle, joten jos keskiviikkona pysyy mukana, tiistaisin ja torstaisin voi käydä kehittämässä edelleen kuntoaan Vantaankoskelta. 

Jos mielessä/toiveissa on osallistuminen 3. kategorian SPU:n kisalähtöön, tiistaisin ja torstaisin saa tuntuman myös ns. repivämpään ajotapaan  :Cool: 

*Huom!* HePon vetäjät "tuottavat" silloin tällöin lenkeille oman lähdön (esim.) keskareilla 28-32 km/h ja/tai tietyllä harjoitusfokuksella; tasainen/vaihteleva rasitus; mäki-/kiri- jne. Näistä "spesiaaleista" ilmoitellaan täällä foorumilla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ennätysmäärä väkeä keskiviikkolenkillä!!! Laskin ainakin 42... okei, erityisen suuri joukko lähti vaparille, ja Peterin vetämä 33-34 tyhjensi "pajatson". Kovakuntoista väkeä, jo näin varhain keväällä (...ei pidä pelästyä tätä, ja seuraavaa, jos on vasta aloittelemassa kautta). Ihan selvästi näin varhaisessa vaiheessa mukana oleva jengi on kehittynyt & talvitreenanneista monet voisivat ihan hyvin kokeilla lahjojaan/motivaatiotaan kilpakentillä...

...ajelin (edelleen keskenkuntoisena) vikassa "27"-ryhmässä. Myötäisessä tuulessa vauhti nousi alkumatkan pitkillä suorilla jo 33-35:een (= Huh!). Kiitos hyville vetäjille jne. Tiesin kuitenkin - wanhana ketjukettuna - että "noutaja" tulee ennemmin kuin myöhemmin, elikkä heivasin vähän ennen Boxintien nousua omalle lenkille Hindsbyn/Immersbyn kautta takaisin Stadiin. Vastatuuli & peesiavun puute "tuhosivat" nopeasti keskarini, joka koko lenkillä jäi 23:een (enkä nyt edes liioittele alaspäin  :Vink: ). Samalla tuli todistettua, ettei ainakaan allekirjoittanutta yhtään/pätkääkään motivoi yksin ajaminen. Olis jäänyt harrastus lyhyeen, jos kaikki lenkit olisi pitänyt veivata omitoimisesti. (Tämä vinkkinä muillekin, jotka pidätte etenkin pidempiä ajorupeamia tylsinä ettekä motivoidu muutenkaan mukavuusalueen ulkopuolelle, esim., ajamaan ylämäkiä vauhdikkaasti omilla lenkeillä.)

...kyllä se vaan on niin, että jos on tottunut ajamaan 25:tä, niin 27-29 vauhdissa kunto (alkaa) pettää jossain vaiheessa. Olinkin kotiin tulleessa aika sippi, eikä viimeisessä mäessä vauhti enään noussut kuin 15 km/h. Matkaa kertyi jonkin verran yli 60 km, joka on kauden ennätys.

...suuret pyöräilijämassat lähtevät liikkeelle vasta ilmojen lämmettyä (vapun jälkeen, äitienpäivän tienoilla). _..._Tiedoksi teille, jotka vasta harkitsette liikkeellelähtöä: _HePon lenkeille on helppo tulla_, _etenkin Viikin maanantailenkki on hyvä paikka aloittaa_, sillä siellä suurin osa jengistä ei-ole-talviharjoitellut (toisin kuin tämänpäiväisessä riennossa). Myös ryhmäajamiseen totuttelu on parempi tehdä hitaassa ajoryhmässä (vaikka kuntoa olisi nopeampaan).

...naiskuskeilla näytti olevan oma porukkansa, lienevät kuitenkin olleet kisaharjoittelijoita. Rohkaisen kuntoilullisesti suuntautuneita naiskuskeja tulemaan yhteislenkeille mukaan - myös Bembölen Tammaraveihin, joka on siis Viikin tapainen aloituspaikka läntisillä mailla.

----------


## Privileged

Pekan suosittelemia kilpakenttiä on hyvä tulla kokeilemaan lauantaina 6.5 HePoilijoille tutuissa maisemissa Seutulan Kierroksella. 

http://www.etappiajo.info/p/kuntoajo-45.html?m=1

----------


## TeemuF

*Hakunila 29.4.2017 klo10:30*
Pornainen 95km, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20681844
perus speksit, tasainen veto/teho, aurinkokansi auki.
Kannattaa ottaa sadetakki mukaan niin ei varmasti ehdi alkaa satamaan ennen kun lenkki on jo ajettu.


Maunulasta koukkupolvi-lenkki  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...meidän ikäloppujen  :No huh!:  lisäksi Maunulaan voivat tulla lauantaina klo 10.30 _aloittelijat_ kuuntelemaan ryhmäajoluentoa. Pienessä porukassa on myös helpompi aloittaa. 

Jk. Jos ei ehdi/halua/jaksa/viitsi tms. ajaa (koko) lenkkiä ryhmän mukana, voi _vain_ käydä kuuntelemassa ryhmäajo-opastuksen. _Tai_ ajaa lenkistä vain osan, esim. pelkästään kehä III:n sisällä ajetun kevariosuuden (= ihan suositeltavaa, jos ei vielä ole ajanut pidempiä matkoja).

----------


## JTJ

Aurinkokansi kuulostaa kyllä houkuttelevalta, mutta pari viikkoa kestäneen flunssan jälkeen taidan aloitella pyöräilyharrastusta uudelleen koukkupolvilenkillä. 25 km/h tuntuu nyt sopivammalta vauhdilta.

----------


## TeemuF

Sateen mahdollisuus ei näytä olevan teoreettinen. Sadetutkat näyttäisivät että viimeistään kl13-14 välillä alkaa saataa yhtäjaksoisesti yöhön asti.
Lähden itse lenkille nyt. Tulen Hakunilaan 10:30 ja ajan siitä Paippisten lenkin. Olisko se joku vajaa 50km Hakunilasta.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Aurinkokansi kuulostaa kyllä houkuttelevalta, mutta pari viikkoa kestäneen flunssan jälkeen taidan aloitella pyöräilyharrastusta uudelleen koukkupolvilenkillä. 25 km/h tuntuu nyt sopivammalta vauhdilta.



Liityn koukkupolviryhmään. 13:n jälkeen alkaa tulla vettä ja/tai räntää joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Tassu

Maunulasta lähti 5 kuskia. Vkoskella jakaannuttiin kahtia eli Pekka otti ittelleen kaverin vähän lyhkäsemmälle ja hitaammalle, ja me loput kolme ajettiin kans lyhkäsesti ja hitaasti. Vastatuuli oli aikas reippaanoloista. Lyhkäsyyden syy siis tuo ennustettu sade, ja tässä myös onnistuttiin, vaikka aivan lopussa (ja kotisiirtymällä) pientä tihkua olikin ilmassa. Kiitos!

----------


## JTJ

Kiitos vaan itsellesi! Oli kyllä erinomainen lenkki näin flunssasta toipuvalle kaverille. Tassu veti meitä pari kymmentä kilsaa vastatuuleen ja sitten myötäinen toi meidät takaisin Maunulaan. Sykkeet pysyivät maltillisina mennen tullen. Ehkä huomenna uskaltaisi lähteä jo pidemmällekin lenkille, jos löytyy yhtä hyvä 25 km/h-ryhmä Vantaankoskelta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Me viisi- ja jo vähän kuusikymppiset kuskit ajoimme lentokentän ympäri Maunulan lenkin jälkijoukkona, jonka keskari jäi pariinkympiin (reipas tuuli vaikutti, etenkin lentokentän aukeilla). Sadetta alkoi vihmoa Oulunkylässä, aivan loppumetreillä siis. Keväisen vilpoisessa (= plus viisi astetta...) kelissä 49 kilometriä ovelta-ovelle. -- _Kiitos kaikille osallistuneille & vastatuuleen vetäneille_  :Hymy:  ...ja tarkkana sen "siman" kanssa lähipäivät!!!

----------


## TeemuF

Kävin tarkastamassa Vantaankoskella klo11 lenkille lähtevien ajokunnon. 
Se todettiin riittäväksi vaikka mielenterveyttä vähän epäiltiinkiin.  :Hymy: 

Huomenna sääennustuksien mukaan olisi parempi ajokeli.
Joten tässä speksi

*W*a*p*p*u*l*en*k*k*i 1.5.2017 Vantaankoski klo11 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20734757
Perusroosalenkki, rauhallisella tahdilla kaikki pysyy mukana (28-30km/h, aurinkokansi), taukopullallla ja -kahvilla

----------


## kp63

jos haluaa ajaa lännessä niin klo 11 Bemböle kahvitupa 100km tai 250km IK32 vappulenkki. 100km rauhallinen, pidempi +30W

----------


## Team-o

Hyvää vappua! Hallitus ei taivu klo 11 lenkkiin vappumenojen edessä, eihän olis innokkaita klo 16 tai 17 Vkoski? Silloinhan on kuumin hetki päivästä. Esim. 70-80km esim, esim. 28-30km/h.

----------


## Tassu

Olipa hyvä veto tänään, tai siis vedot! Tuun toistekin. :Leveä hymy:  :Nolous:

----------


## nikobiker

> Olipa hyvä veto tänään, tai siis vedot! Tuun toistekin.



Kyllä! Kelpasi aurinkokannella paistatella. Kiitokset kaikille hienosta lenkistä!

----------


## JTJ

Joo, aurinkokannella oli kyllä mukavaa, mutta taukopaikalla tuli niin hutera olo, että täytyi vetäytyä paluumatkalla omalle lenkille. Yksin ajelukin oli kyllä nautinnollista näin upeassa säässä. Yritin pitää speksistä kiinni, mutta loppumatkasta tuli tehtyä pieni sakkolenkki, kun muistin lenkin kiertävän Tapolan kautta. Sainpa sitten nauttia Katriinantiellä hetken aikaa vähän kovemmasta vauhdista, kun Stangan kolmikko tarjosi peesin sopivasti vastatuuleen. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TimoFil

Olisin kiinnostunut keskiviikon lenkistä (3.5), ja sen verran seuraillut nyt viime päivien viestejä että arveluttaa hieman tuo vauhtipuoli. Osaatteko tuntumalta sanoa tulisiko tuonne n. 27km/h ajajia? Tai jos itse näette itsenne tuossa ryhmässä, niin ilmoitelkaa toki tänne  :Hymy:  Näyttäisi viime viikon vauhtien pohjalta olevan vähän liian kovaa menoa..

----------


## Jim717

> Olisin kiinnostunut keskiviikon lenkistä (3.5), ja sen verran seuraillut nyt viime päivien viestejä että arveluttaa hieman tuo vauhtipuoli. Osaatteko tuntumalta sanoa tulisiko tuonne n. 27km/h ajajia? Tai jos itse näette itsenne tuossa ryhmässä, niin ilmoitelkaa toki tänne  Näyttäisi viime viikon vauhtien pohjalta olevan vähän liian kovaa menoa..



Sää näyttää hyvältä keskiviikkona, että epäilen 5-10 ajajan porukkaa hitaaseen ryhmään. Minä mukaan lukien. Vauhti on n. 27 ja vetää ei tarvitse jos ei halua

----------


## TimoFil

> Sää näyttää hyvältä keskiviikkona, että epäilen 5-10 ajajan porukkaa hitaaseen ryhmään. Minä mukaan lukien. Vauhti on n. 27 ja vetää ei tarvitse jos ei halua



Kiitos tiedosta! sääennuste näyttää tosiaan tällä hetkellä hyvältä.

----------


## LOKS

Kuninkaanmäen lähtöpaikalla on jätettävä bussipysäkki vapaaksi. Se on monen linjan päättäri. Kokoonnutaan pysäköintialueen puolelle.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Laskin lähtöpaikalla 64 kuskia!!! Vaparista näyttää tulleen seurojenvälinen treeni, näkyipä paikalla jopa Reaktorin/Stongan paita... Kuntoilupuolella ajelin 27:n kyydissä Boxin tienhaaraan, jossa erkanin omalle lenkille Söderkullan (loivempia nousuja sisältäneen) tien kautta. Loppumatkassa innostuin ajamaan 30-porukan kanssa (joka sopivasti oli juuri ajanut Immersbyn nousut). Ihan normilenkki muutoin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kuninkaanmäen lähtöpaikalla on jätettävä bussipysäkki vapaaksi. Se on monen linjan päättäri. Kokoonnutaan pysäköintialueen puolelle.



Bussipysäkkihän on jätetty vapaaksi, sehän on siellä Mittatieltä katsottuna vasemmalla puolella. Enkä oikein heti hahmota mitä tarkoitat pysäköintialueen puolella erotuksena nykyisestä paikasta. Mutta olemme varmasti yhtä  mieltä itse asiasta eli siitä että kääntyville linja-autoille (joita kerkiää ennen ryhmien lähtöä pari tulla) on syytä muistaa jättää selvä ja riittävän leveä väylä vapaaksi.


32-ryhmän nimellä lähtenyt ryhmä oli kokoa aivan mahdottoman iso. Laskin 20 ajajaa, mutta saattoi olla yksi tai kaksi enemmänkin sillä täysin säännölliseen muotoon ei parijono päässyt. Alussa kuuluikin vähän väliä ääntä joka syntyy jarrupalojen ja aerokiekkojen kosketuksesta eli pientä turhaa elämistä, jarruttelua ja kiihdyttelyä oli. Jokivarrentiellä vihdoin noudatettiin - vahingossa taikka tarkoituksella - Pekan lähdössä huikkaamaa kehotusta jakaa ryhmä kahtia. 

Saattaa olla että omaa osaamattomuuttani kiihdytin lyhyen vetovuoroni alussa ja siten innostin seuraavaakin vetomiestä ylivauhtiin. Jokivarrentieltä Kuninkaantielle käännyttyä kävi sitten se tavallinen juttu eli keula unohti että jonosta parijonoon siirryttäessä häntäpää joutuu normaalin käännöksen jälkeisen kiihdytyksen lisäksi ajamaan suunnilleen n/2 (jossa n on ryhmän suuruus) x 2 m pitemmän matkan kuin keula. Viimeisenä ajanut joutuikin täpöille eikä vetoavustani ollut sen vertaa hyötyä että olisi päässyt takaisin ryhmään. No, takana tuli kuitenkin se jälkipuoliskon muodostama kakkosryhmä.

Brobölentien alussa oli samasta syystä häntäpäässä taas se pieni totuudenhetki, mutta syntynyt väli oli kolmeen pekkaan helpompi ajaa kiinni. Loppu sujuikin mukavasti, ryhmäajo oli sopivan kokoisessa ryhmässä jo paljon sujuvampaa.  Ennen Immersbyn mäkiä vedettiin hieman reippaammin, mikä mielestäni teki vapaaseen vauhtiin siirtymästä toimivamman ja arvatenkin myös mäkiosuudesta treenimielessä paremman. Tosin tästä huolimatta jouduttiin näkemään aivan tarpeetonta ja mutkaisella tiellä vaarallistakin keskiviivan ylittelyä - mistä Uuden Porvoontien hengityksenpalauttelupaussilla ryhmän sisältä ja kakkosryhmästä erkautuneen Peterin toimesta huomautettiinkin asiallisesti.


Pienenä yhteenvetona voisi esitttää saman huomion kuin viime kesältä (ja edelliseltä kesältä ja sitä edelliseltä): jostain kumman syystä varsin suurta osaa kuskeista ei millään tahdo saada "oikeaan" ryhmään, he joko aliarvioivat omaa kuntoaan tai vauhtikestävyyttään tai ovat niin penteleen kainoja tai pelkäävät huonoa päivää ja vapaavauhtiosuudella putoamista tai haluavat olla kukkona tunkiolla ja tulevat tarkoituksella alivauhtiseen ryhmään jotta saavat nauttia ylivoimasta ja elää hetken voitokkaan irtioton illuusiossa Immerbyn mäissä. Or whatever.

Eli ajajat joille 34-ryhmä olisi vielä helpohko ja joille treenimielessä parempi paikka olisi 36-ryhmä lähtevät vasta 32-ryhmään. Eihän siinä mitään - keskiviikkolenkeille sopii tulla ajamaan vaikka kevyttä palauttavaakin - ellei se valitettavan usein tuo mukanaan vuodesta toiseen toistuvia haittapuolia: vauhtiryhmistä muodostuu nimellisvauhtiryhmiä, liian helpon peesissä ajelun jälkeen innostutaan vetovuorossa kiihdyttämään ylivauhtia etenkin ylämäkiin ja käännösten jälkeen, uudet ja vähemmän tai vähemmän kovaa ajaneet kuskit joutuvat heti turhan tiukoille jne. 

Otetaan mieluummin kunnia-asiaksi että on lähdetty niin kovaan ryhmään että on pudottu! 

Tai pistetään omatoimisesti liian isot ryhmät poikki, niin saadaan useampia vetovuoroja.

Ja jos itsellä on varaa, autetaan heikompia kuskeja vetämään mahdollisesti syntyvät välit kiinni eikä vain vilkaista ja hyräillä kuinka "another one bites the dust".


PS Joka tapauksessa hienoa että kevään ensimmäinen lämmin keskiviikko oli vihdoin saanut suuremman määrän pyöräilijöitä mukaan! Ja propsit kaikille lyhkäisissä ajaneille!

----------


## kolistelija

Ryhmien koko ja hitaammassa ryhmässä kukkoilu on tosiaan aika ärsyttävää. Ei siinä mitään menetä jos jää jaettujen ryhmien taaempaan puoliskoon ja ukot saa jonoon immersbyntien mäissä. Ei siis tarvetta sekoilla ja ajella tiputusvetoa nimetyissä nopeusryhmissä. Vaihtoehtoisesti voi lähteä kunnolla karkuun, eikä odotella aina repimisen jälkeen... 

Vapaa vauhti on sitten se jossa mennään just tasan niin kovaa kuin kovimmat pystyvät, eikä taakse katsota jos perä jää.

----------


## Newbie

Olikos se 32-ryhmä Pekan alkukuulutuksessa 32-34-ryhmä? Siihen nähden taidettiin pysyä aika lailla spekseissä. Jos muistan väärin, niin taisi tulla hienoinen ylitys  Itse en kuulu näihin vahvoihin vetäjiin, mutta hyvä lenkki oli.

----------


## huotah

36-ryhmässä taisi olla noin 10 kuskia, joista ainakin yksi tippui Massbyntiellä renkaan puhkeamiseen ja toisellakin taisi tulla jotain teknistä häikkää Immersbyntiellä. Tätä ennen Boxintiellä tavoitimme pari kuskia, jotka liittyivät mukaan porukkaan. Uudelle Porvoontielle tultiin 37km/h keskarilla, eli normaali speksin ylitys. Tässä kohtaa muutama bussipysäkille jatkoi matkaa suoraan edellisen ryhmän, joka lähti pysäkiltä juuri samaan aikaan, perään.

Ajo oli paikoitellen aikamoista häröilyä. Ylämäissä tapahtui sumppuuntumista ja yhdessä jonossa ajettaessa jotkut jäivät roikkumaan jonon rinnalle sen sijaan että olisivat liittyneet jonossa syntyneisiin rakoihin tai siirtyneet jonon hännille. Muutamalla kuskilla vetovuoroon tulo tarkoitti vauhdin nostoa muutamalla napsulla. Kuninkaantiellä tehty päätös ajaa yhdessä jonossa ajamisesta varmaan edesauttoi kaikkea tätä tempoilemista ja yleistä pientä hermostuneisuutta ajossa. Kaikesta huolimatta lenkki sujui nähdäkseni turvallisesti, toivottavasti muille jäi sama vaikutelma. Ensi kerralla pidetään muodostelma paremmin nipussa niin hyvä tulee.

Yksi vaarallinen tilanne kuitenkin tapahtui Brobölentiellä, kun joku takaa tullut autokuski päätti osoittaa mieltään ensin raivoisasti tööttäilemällä ja sen jälkeen jonon täyskiihdytyksellä puolen metrin päästä ohittaen. Jäikö rekisterinumero jollekin mieleen?

----------


## LOKS

Kuninkaanmäen lähtöpaikalla on busseille jättö- ja lähtöpysäkit. Molemmat on merkitty asianmukaisin liikennemerkein. Kuorma- ja henkilöautoille on pysäköinti alueen keskiosassa, jossa meidän kokoontuminen ei häiritse ketään.  Yhteispeli bussikuskien kanssa kannattaa...

----------


## kuovipolku

^ No mutta niinpä näkyy olevankin: https://goo.gl/maps/xEjkQk13UuM2 ! En ole tullut ikinä koko merkkiä huomanneeksi - mutta toisaalta en tähän mennessä myöskään ole nähnyt tilannetta jossa bussi pyrkisi pysähtymään sen kohdalle (vaan kyseessä on aina ollut läpiajo ja toiselle puolelle kierto).

----------


## kuovipolku

> Olikos se 32-ryhmä Pekan alkukuulutuksessa 32-34-ryhmä? Siihen nähden taidettiin pysyä aika lailla spekseissä. Jos muistan väärin, niin taisi tulla hienoinen ylitys �� Itse en kuulu näihin vahvoihin vetäjiin, mutta hyvä lenkki oli.



Ainakin sille täpöille joutuneelle ja ennen Öljytietä pudonneelle oli syntynyt käsitys että ryhmä on nimenomaan 32 ja kokemus siihenastisesta menosta oli "aika ryntäilyä" tai jotain sinne päin. Minäkin kuulin ja ymmärsin Pekan sanoneen että speksivauhti on 32 mutta koska ryhmästä näytti tulevan niin iso niin osa  - siis kun olisi heti Mittatiellä pistetty porukka kahtia - voisi ajaa 33-34. 

Ykkösryhmän toteutuneeksi keskariksi kuulin mainittavan 34,1 km/h. Ei siinä mitään, en itse siitä valita, mutta jatkuva pyrkimys tulkita speksien tarkoittavan niiden venyttämistä ylärajaan tai yleensä sen ylikin ei välttämättä kuulu keskiviikkolenkkien parhaisiin piirteisiin. Fiksuin ratkaisu olisi tietenkin ollut se että 34-ryhmä olisi muodostettu vaikka vapaaehtoisesti heti lähdössä. Siihen ettei niin tapahtunut olen totta kai yhtä syyllinen kuin kaikki muutkin 32:een jääneet.

Lenkki oli ihan hyvä, mutta aina on varaa parantaa. Eli kuten jo Curt Lindström aikoinaan sanoi: kaiken voi aina tehdä lite bättre. 


PS Ja jos muut eivät viitsi tai kehtaa narista pienistä, niin minä kyllä teen sen ja jaksan jaaritella - kuten olette varmasti huomanneet.

----------


## Wiszsla

30-ryhmä ajoi kolmen kuskin vuorovedolla varsin siististi. Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen Porvoontielle saakka keskari oli 30,5-31.2, mäet kukin otti omaan tahtiin. Östersundomiin jatkettiin yhdessä.

----------


## Ulchii

Ryhmäajo taatusti paranee tässä kevään ja kesän mittaan. Tällä kertaa 32 ryhmän speksit olivat mielestäni aika vapaamuotoiset välillä 32-34. Ehkä se ei siellä lähtöpaikalla niin selkeästi tullut esille. Ihan hyvä lenkki oli. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Mä ainakin mielestäni aika äänekkääseen tapaan lohkaisin, et oikeesti 34, kun sitä 32-porukkaa kasattiin. Ja pehmeestihän me mentiin, ainakin pääsääntöisesti. Läskille munkkimiehelle ainakin oli ihan pk:ta.

----------


## rhubarb

Oisko taas aika vaikka avata suuta siellä lähtöpaikalla. Siis siellä oikealla lähtöpaikalla kun on ensin avattu suu jotta porukka siirtyy pois bussipysäkiltä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Siis mikä on se oikea lähtöpaikka? Se paikka johon seura-asuisia kuskeja on ryhmittynyt?

Eihän siihen yleensä kukaan ole enää siirtynyt vaan seuraaviin ryhmiin lähteneet ovat startanneet suunnilleen niiltä jalansijoiltaan joilla ovat olleet silloin kun ne seura-asuiset kuskit eivät vielä olleet startanneet. (Korkeintaan ne aivan takimmaiset tai laitimmaiset ovat siirtyneet pikkaisen lähemmäksi...)


Ja siinä vaiheessa kun ne ryhmän ensimmäiset ovat laittaneet pyöränsä liikkeelle ja muut ovat heti tai lyhyen empimisen jälkeen lähteneet perään, ei Mittatiellä ole jääty selvittämään miten isoksi ryhmä pääsi muodostumaan ja kenen tai mistä kohtaa se pitäisi pistää poikki tai oliko joku bussipysäkillä/varikkoalueella/parkkipaikalla/missä nyt oltiinkaan oltu lausuttu tai kuultu luku speksivauhti vai ehdotus vai humoristinen heitto (vaan on paineltu yhtä soittoa kohti Kuninkaanmäkeä).

PS Luontaisen auktoriteetin puutteesta kärsivänä mun kokemus on ollut se että kun Mittatiellä ääneen ehdotan oman pienemmän ryhmän muodostamista, takanani ajavat kiihdyttävät samantien ohitseni.

----------


## J.U.K

Kyllähän siellä lähtöpaikalla koitettiin jopa huutaa että mentäis pois bussipysäkilta, mutta mitään ei tapahtunut. Varmaan huudettiin liian hiljaa. Todettiin että jos laittais foorumille noottia niin menisköhän paremmin perille. Nyt näyttää että asiaan on reagoitu, joten sikäli on tehonnut paremmin, hyvä näin. Jos asia pysyy näinkin hyvin otsikoissa niin ehtis mahdollisimman moni lukeakin ja toimittais ens kerralla niinkuin pitää. Eihän tässä ole muita kun hyötyjiä kun otetaan oikea kokoontumispaikka, ja eniten hävittävää meillä pyöräilijöillä.

----------


## kp63

Jos vähän pitempi siivu kiinnostaa, niin su Tommonen ja startti vois olla Klaukkalan kirkko 9.30 ja siitä sitten matkanopeuden max 30km/h avulla voi laskea oman paikkansa. Lenkki jotain 28-30 ja vedän todennäköisesti koko ajan. Yhdellä stopilla eli ainakin mulla 3l pulloa mukan.    https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20861086

----------


## TeemuF

Tavalliset kuolevaiset voivat huomenna tulla Hakunilaan klo 10:30 ja sunnuntaina vantaankoskelle klo 11:00. :Cool: 

Lauantaina
Viime viikolla ajamatta jäänyt https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20681844

Sunnuntaina
80km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8327584
120km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438686

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Joskus olen pohtinut, että mäkiosuuden alussa ryhmät seis, ja sitten pienempiä ryhmiä lähetettäisiin mäkiin vaikka 15-20 sekunnin välein. Näin ei tulisi turhaa ryntäilyä, ja kaikilla olisi tilaa ajella (= jäisi pois keskiviivan ylitykset ym.).  

Jk. _Kilpailuharjoittelua varten pk-seudulla on erikoisseuroja_ (...meillä on puolestaan tällainen "kuntokilpailu"  :Leveä hymy:  ...lähinnä siis itseään vastaan, okei?)
Jjk. Kisassa on,_ btw_, ihan sama juttu, kun kärki (tarkoituksellisesti) kiihdyttää, joten opitte "hepoilustakin" sen, ettei ryhmän viimeisenä ajaminen ole suinkaan huonokuntoisten puuhaa...

----------


## Gordo

> Tavalliset kuolevaiset voivat huomenna tulla Hakunilaan klo 10:30 ja sunnuntaina vantaankoskelle klo 11:00.
> 
> Lauantaina
> Viime viikolla ajamatta jäänyt https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20681844
> 
> Sunnuntaina
> 80km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8327584
> 120km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438686



Onko La lenkillä normaaliin tapaan eri nopeusryhmiä vai jokin etukäteen speksattu?

----------


## Wiszsla

Useimmiten yksi, harvemmin kaksi nopeusryhmää. Vauhti sovitaan etukäteen: aika usein ollut 28-31 välillä.

----------


## LOKS

Olen tulossa la lenkille. Toivottavasti tulijoita on sen verran, että voimme muodostaa hieman hitaamman ryhmän. Jos ei, niin varaan paikan aurinkokannelta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ja jos sovituksi tullut vauhti arveluttaa, kannattaa muistaa että porukassa pysyy yllättävän hyvin mukana kun (1) tekee itselleen selväksi heti alussa ettei vetovuorossa tarvitse kuin käväistä, (2) asettuu isokokoisen kuskin selän taakse ja keskittyy peesaamiseen eikä (3) jää porukan hännille ja joudu yhtenään vetämään syntyviä välejä kiinni.

----------


## TeemuF

Harvemmin lauantai lenkeillä on ollut kahta ryhmää.
Ei kuitenkaan anneta tämän estää osallistumista. 
Aikaisemmissa viesteissä on varsin hyviä pointteja, joilla pysyy vähän nopeammankin ryhmän mukana.
Peesin tuomaa etua ei kannata väheksyä, 25km/h soolona -> 30km/h peesissä on kevyempää tai samalla tasolla. Vastatuulessa peesin hyöty vielä korostuu.


jk. Minulla on kuulemma iso hyvä selkä minkä takana piileksiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 1maukka

Tänään jaettiin ryhmä kahtia taukopaikalla. Se olikin ihan paikallaan, kun viimeiset 8 km ennen taukoa tultiin yli 38 km/h keskarilla. Kiitokset kuitenkin alkupuoliskon vetureille, oli mukava ajaa kovaa kun sai tulla peesissä.

Terveisin -tokakertalainen

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...Maunulan wanhusosasto ajeli 45 km elikkä (trad.) lentokentän ympäri. Muuta mainitsemisen (?) arvoista : osanottajien yhteenlaskettu ikä oli 119 vuotta, ja keskari 21 km/h... okei, tavoitteesta (24) jäätiin (taas) vastatuulen vuoksi, mutta sitäkin wauhdikkaammin  :Cool:  ajettiin myötätuulessa takaisin Stadiin. 

Jk. Vinkkinä, että tällä lenkillä on siis _täysin mahdotonta_  :Leveä hymy:  _tippua porukasta_.

----------


## JTJ

Tämän päivän pidemmällä lenkillä oli loppujen lopuksi seitsemän kuskia. Ajettiin speksin mukaan aika tarkkaan 120 km ja 30 km/h keskinopeudella, mäkisekmenteillä vähän irroteltiin. Mukava lenkki kaikin puolin  :Hymy: .

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Ajelin 25:n kanssa Riipiläntien, mutta käännyin sitten Metsäkyläntien (ja Klaukkalan) kautta takaisin. 57 km ovelta ovelle, keskari 22 (joo, löysäilin omalla osuudella).

Jk. Porukassa kun ajaa näin keväällä/viileällä säällä, niin ranteen ympärille voi leikata wanhasta tennissukasta varren, johon sitten pyyhkii nenänsä (näin ei tarvitse pärskiä taaksepäin). -- _Lisävinkkinä_, että jos ei halua sukkaa pitää näkyvissä, sen voi kätkeä pitkähihaisen paidan hihansuun alle  :Vink:

----------


## JiiTee

> Tämän päivän pidemmällä lenkillä oli loppujen lopuksi seitsemän kuskia. Ajettiin speksin mukaan aika tarkkaan 120 km ja 30 km/h keskinopeudella, mäkisekmenteillä vähän irroteltiin. Mukava lenkki kaikin puolin .



Kiitos lenkistä! Yllättävän raskasta oli minulle, mutta hieno lenkki! Repa hoiti vetohommat esimerkillisesti, kiitos. Garmin oli lopettanut tallentamisen. Paljonko saitte korkeusmetrejä?

----------


## JTJ

Mun mittariin tuli melkein 1200 metriä eli yhden prosentin nousua koko matka  :Hymy:  No, oli siinä laskuakin.

----------


## JayJ

Tuli ajeltua noita keskiviikkolenkkejä joskus 3-4 vuotta sitten ja  edelleen näyttää olevan sama vääntö nopeusryhmiin liittyvistä ongelmista  ja ajoneuvojen väistämisestä lähtöpaikalla.
Unohtuuko nää asiat aina talven aikana jengiltä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kuovipolku

No, eikös se mennyt niin että jos ei itse koskaan tee mitään ei koskaan tee virheitä ja kun ei itse ole mukana on helpompi arvostella muita :Sekaisin: 

Mutta jos ihmisluonto on pysynyt samana ainakin Sinuhe egyptiläisen ajoista, niin miksipä se hepolainen keskiviikkolenkilläkävijä olisi muuttunut muutamassa vuodessa? Lähtöpaikka tosin on vaihtunut ja ajoneuvojen väistämisessä on tällä kertaa kyse hieman eri asiasta.

Minä tosin ehkä aiemmassa viestissäni hiukan liiottelin ongelmaa, koska ajattelin että asiasta on hyvä muistuttaa kärkevästikin jo tässä vaiheessa koska ilmiöllä on taipumus karata käsistä ja olla pahimmillaan juuri silloin kun uudet tulokkaat saapuvat tutustumaan ryhmäajon ihmeelliseen maailmaan ja ottamaan ensikokemuksia itselleen tavallista vauhdikkaammasta ajosta.




Muuten voisin yhtyä ylläoleviin JTJ:n ja JiiTeen esittämiin positiivisiin kommentteihin sunnuntaisesta 120 km lenkistä. Itselleni ainakin oli oikeastaan pientä suurempi yllätys että Vantaankoskelle saapuneesta varsin suuresta pyöräilijäjoukosta vain yhdeksän ajajaa lähti pitemmälle lenkille - ja heistäkin yksi rotta(*) jätti laivan heti alussa ja vaihtoi lennosta ohiajaneeseen nopeamman vauhdin 80 km ryhmään ja yksi taisi alunperinkin liittyä mukaan vain kääntyäkseen toiseen suuntaan jo kun saavuttiin Metsäkyläntielle. Mutta laatu kai tässä tapauksessa korvasi määrän! 

Hienosti speksattu lenkki jolta löytyi kaikenlaisia teitä, hyväpintaisia ja kuoppaisia, sileitä ja huonopintaisia, tuulisia, mäkisiä ja myötätuuleen vieviä ja alamäkivoittoisia, välillä vähän tylsääkin suoraa pätkää mutta enimmäkseen mukavasti kaareilevaa ja polveilevaa. Hieno porukka jossa kaikki olivat oikealla asenteella liikkeellä ja josta löytyi mukava sekoitus puheliaampia ja hiljaisempia tyyppejä (ja fillaristeillahan ei tunnetusti ikinä tule pulaa jutuista ja puheenaiheista). Hienosti vedetty - tai takaa johdettu, ihan miten vain - ja hienosti ajettu eli rauhallisella alulla ja oikeissa paikoissa himmailemalla kukaan ei joutunut ponnistelemaan sippaamisen rajoilla (mille tietysti on oma aikansa ja paikkansa sillekin muttei välttämättä pitkällä sunnuntailenkillä).




Jos jostain viitsii ja saa huomauttaa, niin parista iäisyysasiasta: 

Tyypillinen HePolainen parijono on kovin usein tarpeettoman leveä, jonojen väliin mahtuisi yleensä kolmaskin, silloinkin kun mikään ei siihen esim. tienpinnasta johtuvista syistä pakota. Eihän se turvallisuutta vaaranna eikä vaikeuta autoilijoiden ohitusta, mutta onhan se joskus kurittoman ja tyylittömän näköistä ja on omiaan luomaan autoilijoille kuvaa "kolme tai neljä rinnan" tai "koko tien leveydeltä" ajavaista muista piittaamattomista maantiepyöräilijöistä.


Toinen on hiukan harvinaisempi muttei aivan tavaton juttu: 

Joskus vetomiehille tulee ymmärrettävästi pientä epäselvyyttä siihen miten reitti jatkuu, kaikilla ei ole reitittävää GPS-laitetta eikä kaikkea voi muistaa. Nyt kävi ennen yhtä oikealle kääntymistä niin että vetomies kuuli tai luuli väärin ja hidasti alamäessä yllättävästi kääntyäkseen jo oikeaa edeltävälle tienhaaralle - eikä tullut näyttäneeksi hidastamisen tai kääntymisen merkkiä (koska oikealle kääntyminen oli jo takaa huudettu) - mikä olisi toisessa, vähemmän kokeneessa tai suuremmassa porukassa voinut aiheuttaa jonkin sortin kasan. 

 Minusta vastaavissa tilanteissa on parempi ajaa kylmästi oikeaksi epäilemänsä tienhaaran ohi, todeta "Eiku!" (ja kuunnella mahdolliset huvittuneet kommentit) ja tehdä uukkari. 

Ja hidastaminen missä tahana tilanteessa ilman sitä edeltävää käden nostoa tai vähintään huutoa aiheuttaa aina jonkinasteisen vaaratilanteen, koska aina on joku joka ei muuten herää ajoissa. (Jääköön tässä kertomatta miten olen tähän käsitykseen päätynyt...)




Last but not least, 120 kilometriin mahtui kolme sheriffiautoilijaa: yksi jonka mielestä hiljaisella ja suoralla peltotiellä ei saa ajaa parijonossa ja kaksi joiden mielestä ajoradalla ei saa jonossakaan ajaa lyhyttä tienpätkää jos edes toisella puolella kulkee kelvi.


(*) Pelkkää huonoa huumoria. No hard feelings, kuten elokuvissa sanotaan.

----------


## huotah

Keskiviikkona 10.5. oli lähtöpaikalla 8 kuskia. Lähtöpaikalla sovittiin tavoitevauhdiksi 32km/h, kelistä ja pyöräkalustosta johtuen. Lenkki ajettiin yhdessä porukassa, yksi kuski tosin poikkesi omalle lenkille Jokivarrentielle saavuttaessa. Loput jatkoivat yhdessä Östersundomiin asti ja lopulta kaksi kuskia Kuninkaanmäkeen asti, kun muut jatkoivat takaisin Viikkiin tai muualle. 

Lenkki ajettiin iisiisti ja siististi, vaikka kaikki olivatkin pian jo Kuninkaantielle saavuttaessa rapaisessa kunnossa. Matka ajettiin suurimmaksi osaksi joko vesi-, räntä- tai lumisateessa, kuivia tieosuuksia nähtiin lähinnä lähdössä ja Boxintiellä. Useimmat varmasti kärsivät palelleista sormista ja varpaista - keliä voisi kuvailla lähinnä jäätäväksi. 

Sellainen lenkki tällä kertaa, kiitos kaikille mukana olleille mukavasta seurasta!

----------


## pööräilijä77

Hei,

kysyn nyt täältä kun tietoa varmastikin löytyy eli onko Kirkkonummen suunnasta tullessa jotain järkevää reittiä Ruoholahteen maantiefillarilla? Viime kesänä kokeilin ajella ja aikamoista hapuilua ja edestakaisin menoa oli tuo yritys. Kiitos jo etukäteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> Hei,
> 
> kysyn nyt täältä kun tietoa varmastikin löytyy eli onko Kirkkonummen suunnasta tullessa jotain järkevää reittiä Ruoholahteen maantiefillarilla? Viime kesänä kokeilin ajella ja aikamoista hapuilua ja edestakaisin menoa oli tuo yritys. Kiitos jo etukäteen!



Aja Sarfvikista KLV:tä pitkin kohti Nöykkiötä, käänny Kivenlahdentieltä vasemmalle ja ylitä Länäri siltaa pitkin ja liikennevaloissa jatkaa matkaa itään/oikealle Martinsillantielle. Jatka suoraan kohti Friisilää ja käänny oikealle Kalastajantielle, alita Länäri ja käänny heti seuraavasta risteyksestä vasemmalle kohti Iso Omenaa. Seuraa KLV:tä Westendiin, ylitä Länäri ja jatka matkaa kohti Larua ja olet pian Ruoholahdessa.

Muitakin reittejä on, riippuen mistä päin Kirkkonummea tulet. Tämä reitti on nyt paljon parempi kuin viime kesänä kun Friisilä - Haukilahti välille on valmistunut uusi reitti.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## pööräilijä77

> Aja Sarfvikista KLV:tä pitkin kohti Nöykkiötä, käänny Kivenlahdentieltä vasemmalle ja ylitä Länäri siltaa pitkin ja liikennevaloissa jatkaa matkaa itään/oikealle Martinsillantielle. Jatka suoraan kohti Friisilää ja käänny oikealle Kalastajantielle, alita Länäri ja käänny heti seuraavasta risteyksestä vasemmalle kohti Iso Omenaa. Seuraa KLV:tä Westendiin, ylitä Länäri ja jatka matkaa kohti Larua ja olet pian Ruoholahdessa.
> 
> Muitakin reittejä on, riippuen mistä päin Kirkkonummea tulet. Tämä reitti on nyt paljon parempi kuin viime kesänä kun Friisilä - Haukilahti välille on valmistunut uusi reitti.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Ok, kiitos paljon! Pitääpä tutustua ja omaksua tämä reitti!  :Hymy:

----------


## TeemuF

Huomenna Hakunilaan 10:30?
Haluaako joku muu ottaa reittivastaavan roolin tällä kertaa? Noin 100km paikkeille ole reitti olisi hyvä.

Heitän "hattureitin" tänään illalle, jos muuta ei ole kuulunut.
Joka tapauksessa kannattaa tulla paikalle.

----------


## TeemuF

> Huomenna Hakunilaan 10:30?
> Haluaako joku muu ottaa reittivastaavan roolin tällä kertaa? Noin 100km paikkeille ole reitti olisi hyvä.
> 
> Heitän "hattureitin" tänään illalle, jos muuta ei ole kuulunut.
> Joka tapauksessa kannattaa tulla paikalle.




https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13406051

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ ajeli (trad.) Bodomin ympäri (sis. Velskolan mäet) ja Vihdintietä takaisin. 59 km ovelta-ovelle, keskari... riittävä. --> _Huom!_ Vihdintiellä on isompi remppa Vantaan rajalla (taluttelin fillaria soralla jonkin matkaa). Muutoin ihan normilenkki; samoin normihuonoa asvalttia ajotiellä, etenkin Bodomin luoteiskulmalla... grrr... Vihdintien kevarilla (em. rempan ulkopuolella) paikoin ihan ajettavaa asvalttia  :Hymy:   -- ja _Pirttimäellä_ tauko(cafe)mahdollisuus, pidemmillä sunnuntailenkeillä onkin poikettu siellä.

----------


## TeemuF

*20.5.2017 Lohjanjärven ympäripyöräily*
Tuokokuun pitkän lenkin voi suorittaa osallistumalla Lohjanjärven ympäripyöräilyyn. Siirtämät tehdään pyörällä, tietenkin!
Ympäripyöräily starttaa klo 15 Lohjan jäähallin parkkipaikalta. Tapahtuma on maksuton (hyvä hintalaatu suhde siis)

Hepo speksi
Lähtöpaikka Bembölen kahvitupa
Klo 12:15 Menomatka 57km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21137541
Tauko, fiilistelyä lähtöpaikalla
Klo 15:00 Lohjanjärven ympäripyöräily 70km
Tauko
noin klo 18:00 Paluumatka 56km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21137702

Bemböle - Bemböle välin ajamatka noin 180km.

Meno- ja paluumatka ajetaan yhdessä porukkassa noin 30km/h tehoilla / keskarilla. 
Ympäripyöräilyssä on mukana paljon porukkaa. 
Omaa ryhmää voi olla vaikea pitää kassassa, mutta osallistuvat voivat pohtia tätä menomatkalla. 
Suotavaa olisi, että ympäripyöräilykin menisi noin 30km/h keskarilla. Tällöin paluumatkalle päästäisi klo 18 aikoihin.

Jos ei meinaa ajaa paluumatkaa on siitä syytä ilmoittaa riittävän monelle osallistujalle. 
Näin vähennetään hämmästelyn määrää ennen paluumatkalle lähtöä.

Vapaaehtoiset ilmoittautumiset
https://doodle.com/poll/e737py76f3ugpb42


Fillarifoorumin ketju
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...F6r%E4ily-2017

Järjestävän tahon info
http://www.liikuntakeskus.lohja.fi/d...42&alasivu=142



jk. Itse en valitettavasti pääse, koska en muistanut tätä ja menin sopimaan muita meno illaksi. Aamupäivälenkille osallistun(?).

----------


## Tomi S

28-ryhmä ajoi Äitienpäivälenkin (Pirttimäki 80) hienosti keskarilla 27,8. Olimme tällä kertaa hitain ryhmä, koska 26 vauhti ei saanut kannatusta. Porukka tuntuu olevan kovassa kunnossa heti keväästä. Vaan kylläpä tuota jaksoi, kun suurimman osan matkasta pääsi nauttimaan peesistä. Kiitos.

----------


## kuovipolku

30A-ryhmässä oli yhdeksän ja 30B-ryhmässä yksitoista ajajaa kun Vantaankoskelta lähdettiin. A-ryhmä oli parasta A-luokkaa mutta harmillisen huonotuurinen: kaksi rengasrikkoa ennen Pirttimäkeä. Tauon jälkeen ensin lähteneessä B-ryhmässä taisi olla 8 ja A-ryhmässä 6, kun eri syistä vain osan lenkistä ajaneet olivat poistuneet vahvuudesta. 

Pitkästä lenkistä kiinnostuneita oli muuten tällä kertaa vain kuusi - mutta eiköhän heitä jatkossa ole jo suurempi osuus Vantaankoskelle kokoontuneista? 

Kaikkien ryhmien startti muuten myöhästyi kun porukka ensin odotteli ja lievästi hämmästeli ettei kuulunutkaan Teemun tai kenenkään muunkaan "virallisen vetäjän" ääntä, mutta muutaman muita aloitekykyisemmän toimesta saatiin ryhmät matkaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Laskin keskiviikkolenkillä 43 osallistujaa. Muutama lisää saattoi tosin tulla vielä viime hetkellä. 

27 "hurjasteli"  hyvien vetomiesten avittamana lähes 3... sorry, siis about 26,3 km/h (allek. ovelta-ovelle, 72 km) ...saattoipa Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen keskari nousta hetkellisesti tätäkin suuremmaksi, mutta en enää näin pitkän ajan jälkeen jaksa muistaa kaikkia lenkin yksityiskohtia...  :Leveä hymy:  

Kaikkiaan siis yhdeksän kuskia ajeli kohtuulämpimässä (14 astetta) mutta sateettomassa kevätkelissä muuten ihan normisetin. -- Kiitos vielä vetäjille, jotka piditte reipasta vauhtia suorilla ja alamäissä, mutta hidastitte sopivasti ylämäissä. -- Muuta: lenkillä oli 2-3 vasta kauden avannutta kuskia, mutta porukan "imussa" (ja lyhyillä vetovuoroilla) hekin pysyivät hyvin mukana.

Jk. _Imho_: Usea 27:n kuski voisi aivan hyvin siirtyä peesailemaan (osa vetämäänkin  :Vink:  ) 30:iin.

----------


## Wiszsla

"30"-ryhmä ajoi siististi hyvissä olosuhteissa ja kaikkien vuoroin vetäessä Uuden Porvoontielle asti keskarilla n. 32 km/h - alamäissä ja tasaisella reippaasti ja vastamäissä sopivasti hiljentäen. Oikein hyvä lenkki, kiitos osanottajille.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ennakkotietona/-mainoksena, että Maunulan majan (klo 10.30) lauantain 50+ porukka ajelee Lapinkylään/Veikkolaan kahville/pullalle. Ja sitten kiireesti takaisin, että ehtii iltapäivällä muutakin...

----------


## LOKS

Ehdotan.
Huomenna *Hakunilasta* Porvooseen https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125825. Hitaampi ryhmä (n.27 keskarilla)lähtö edeltä klo *10:15*. Vauhdikkaammat *10:30*. Ryhmien yhteinen tauko Porvoossa jokirannassa  (jokikatu). Tauolta voi siirtyä nopeampaan tai hitaampaan ryhmään. Paluureitti joko speksin mukaisesti tai lyhempää reittiä Hinthaaran kautta.

----------


## Mika H.

Kurvaan Hakunilaan klo *​10.30* ja mielellään starttaan porukkalenkille, jos vaan ryhmää ilmestyy paikalle.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Ehdotan.
> Huomenna *Hakunilasta* Porvooseen https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125825. Hitaampi ryhmä (n.27 keskarilla)lähtö edeltä klo *10:15*. Vauhdikkaammat *10:30*. Ryhmien yhteinen tauko Porvoossa jokirannassa  (jokikatu). Tauolta voi siirtyä nopeampaan tai hitaampaan ryhmään. Paluureitti joko speksin mukaisesti tai lyhempää reittiä Hinthaaran kautta.



Hyvä idea. Tulen mukaan Hakunilasta 10.30.

----------


## Hannes -60

50+ ryhmä (vahvuus 1+1) kävi Lapinkylän leipomossa nauttimassa tuoreet korvapuustit.
Pekalla taisi olla kiire iltapäivän askareisiin, sen verran kireellä ketju oli koko ajan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...50+ "koukkupolvien" lenkki vei siis tällä kertaa läntisille maille. Allekirjoittaneelle kertyi mittariin 82 km 24,4 km/h keskarilla (pitkät pyörätiesiirtymät hidastivat, kuten oli tarkoituskin). Okei, ajettiin kääntöpaikan molemmin puolin alamäissä 4-kymppiäkin, kun osallistujat olivat hyvässä kunnossa (ja allek. tosiaan pieni kiirus himaan).

Jk. Heinästien, etenkin loppuosan, asvalttipinta on huonossa kunnossa, ja Siikajärventiellä isompi tietyö menossa. Harmillista, kun tämä reitti on muutoin ihanteellinen ajaa - verrattuna Nupurintiehen - vaihtelevana, jyrkempänä profiililtaan ja liikenteen vähyyden osalta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Siistiä ajoa toki - joka vielä parani matkan edetessä - mutta ainahan meillä kaikilla on parantamista. En nyt ala toistamaan niitä osin kärkeviäkin kommentteja eräistä HePo-ryhmäajon ominaispiirteistä joita lenkin alussa esitin vanhenevan keski-ikäisen miehen happamalla kärttyisyydellä, etenkään kun ne koskevat enimmäkseen pientä hienosäätöä. Päin vastoin, haluan kiittää kippareita ja kanssapyöräilijöitä mukavasta lenkistä!

Yksi ns. tilanne oli muuten syntyä kun oltiin kääntymässä vasemmalle Hongisojantielle. Takaa tullut autoilija oli näet ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että spandexasuinen ryhmä pitä ohittaa vasemmalta vaikka ryhmä oli selvästi käsimerkein näyttänyt kääntyvänsä. Onneksi takaa ehdittiin varoittaa "Auto!"-huudolla; keulaltahan ei aina näe yhtä hyvin ja sitä paitsi hännillä ajavien täytyy ottaa vastuuta koko porukan turvallisuudesta. (Sillehän ei kukaan voi mitään jos joku autoilija on täysi mulkku tai totaalinen idiootti.)

----------


## jorma löhman

Unkka 100 28 km/t ryhmään lähti 12 ja perille tuli 11. Yksi lähti jossakin vaiheessa omille teilleen. Lähtiessä lupailimme, että pysymme n. 28 km/t keskarissa, mutta siinä meinasi olla vaikeuksia kun vauhti kasvoi lähemmäs 30 km/t mukavassa myötäisessä tuulessa. Loppupuoli matkasta ajettiin hieman vastatuulessa ja lopputulos oli 28,9 km/t, ajo sujui erinomaisesti, vaikka yksi Garminin tippuminen matkalle sattui, sitä etsittiin hetki ja taas matka jatkui. Mäet ajettiin maltillisesti ja se takasi että kaikilla oli mukava reissu. Ajoimme lyhyellä n. 2 min vaihtovälillä joten kukaan ei joutunut liikaa urakoimaan. Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## Jusso

80 kilsan lenkin valinneista porukoista nopeampi ajeli yhdentoista kuskin voimin vähän päälle 29 km/h. Hyvää, tasaista vetoa koko ajan. Keulilla viihdyttiin sen verran hyvin, että telaketju ehti pyörähtää koko lenkin aikana ympäri vain muutaman kerran.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

"Punainen lyhty" -porukasta Unkan tauon jälkeen puolet (3/6) lähti paluumatkalle "lyhennetysti". Kovakuntoisempi puolikas jatkoi suunniteltua reittiä. Osallistujat, etenkin vetäjät, olivat sen verran hyvässä "tikissä", että "25" ylitettiin... Tämä, _btw_, on tänä keväänä ollut yleistä: kuntoa olisi monellakin nopeampaan vauhtiin/ryhmään, mutta ei vielä uskallusta ja/tai ryhmäajokokemusta.

Jk. Omakohtaisesti tuli sekä kauden pisin lenkki (93 km) että keskariltaan vauhdikkaimpia (25,5 ovelta-ovelle) - vaikka kotisiirtymällä tavalliseen tapaani fiilistelin eli "katselin maisemia" enemmän kuin nopeusmittaria...  :No huh!:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...pyöräilykirppis Velolla helatorstaina kello 11-14; ks. järjestävien seurojen (CCH, HePo jne.) tiedotuksessa tarkemmin... _älä missaa!!!_  :Vink:

----------


## Halloo halloo

> ...pyöräilykirppis Velolla helatorstaina kello 11-14; ks. järjestävien seurojen (CCH, HePo jne.) tiedotuksessa tarkemmin... _älä missaa!!!_



Velodromilla? 
Löytyykö linkkejä tiedotuksiin?

----------


## Jim717

Keskiviikkolenkin hitaimman porukan keskari vapaan osuuden jälkeen oli 31.9. Myös jatko ajettiin reippaasti, sillä Hakunilassa kun erosin porukasta, oli keskari vielä yli 31 vaikka mukana oli seisoskelu vapaan osuuden jälkeen.
Muuten ajo sujui siististi. Vaihtoja tehtiin melko tiheään ja siksi ehkä vauhti nousi. Noin on parempi kuin se, että joku vetää suuren osan matkaa

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Oi aikoja, kun hitaimman ryhmän keskarikin on 32.

34-ryhmällä loppunopeus jotain vähän päälle 35. Lenkin alkupuolella turhaa kiihdyttelyä ja siniaaltomaista vaihtelua. Boxintiellä rauhottui tasaisemmaksi menoksi.

----------


## JoMa

32-ryhmän keskari 33,1. HePo-kriteereillä riittävän siistiä ajoa, ilmeisesti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Olihan se, HePo-kriteereillä, Mä taisin olla ainoa jota huomautettiin; en jättänyt jonosta parijonoon siirryttyä ulkopuolella ajaessani tarpeeksi tilaa sisäpuolelle tulevalle. 

(Arvelin silmämääräisesti antavani enkä halunnut muuta kuin vähän kaventaa niin tyypilliseen HePo-tapaan kovin leveää ja leviämään pyrkivää parijonoa, mutta takaa näkee varmasti paremmin ja jos takana ajava ei halua ottaa paikkaansa koska ei näe tilaa olevan tarpeeksi tai kokee sen ahdistavan kapeaksi, asia on juuri niin - mutta sehän on helppo korjata ja tilaa saa kun sitä pyytää.)


Itse kiinnitin huomiota siihen että mukana oli ilmeisesti muutama uusi ryhmäajaja tai kuski jolle toteutunut vauhti oli sen verran kovaa että se tuotti välillä ongelmia, sillä syntyi tilanteita joissa sisäpuoli alkoi kulkea eri tahtia ulkopuolen kanssa kun yksi ajaja joko jäi jälkeen vetopaikalla tai peesipaikalla jätti pitkän välin edelliseen. Tilanteesta kannattaa pyrkiä pois eli pyytää tilaa vasemmalla ajavalta; se käy sujuvammin eikä aiheuta parijonossa samalla lailla hämminkiä. Vetopaikalla ollessa on tietenkin yksinkertaisempaa eli riittää kun ilmoittaa vaihtohalukkuudestaan. Oikeanpuoleisen vetomiehen paikalta vasemmanpuoleiseksi siirtyvän kannattaa tehdä toinen vaihto heti perään jolloin pääsee taas peesiin.


Yksi korjattavissa oleva juttu on sama vanha: jonosta takaisin parijonoon siirryttäessä hännillä tarvitaan roimasti enemmän watteja kuin keulilla, mikä vetomiesten olisi hyvä muistaa eli himmata hiukan ennen normaalivauhtiin palaamista. Keskiviikkolenkillähän on ne kaksi paikkaa, ensimmäinen Jokivarrentieltä Kuninkaantielle käännyttäessä ja jälkimmäinen Uudelta Porvoontielä Massbyntielle käännyttäessä.


Muutenhan kävi kuten niin monta kertaa aikaisemminkin: lähettäjän kysellessä johonkin vauhtiryhmään lähteviä vain jokunen pyörä valuu eteenpäin tai käsi nousee - mutta kun puolisen tusinaa rohkeaa on lähtemässä liikkeelle, perään säntää pitkä häntä ja ryhmäkoko kasvaa. Nyt sentään ymmärrettiin jakaa Pekan 32/34-nimellä houkuttelemat ajajat kahteen ryhmään, eli 34:een ja 32:een, mutta isohkoja ne olivat silti, 13 ja 14 ajajaa (jos en laskenut väärin).


Immersbyn vapaavauhtimäkiin ajettua ihmettelin hiukan tai vähän enemmän kuin hiukan miksi vapaa vauhti kiinnosti vain yhtä kuskia, vaikka ryhmässä oli selvästi mukana enemmän kuin puoli tusinaa ajajia joille 32-ryhmä oli kevyt tai jopa kovin kevyt. Mutta kolmannessa mäessähän se selvisi: kuskit olivat vain pidätelleet ja odottaneet sitä viimeistä mäkeä ennen kunnon alamäkien alkamista! No, eihän taida olla mitään kirjoittamatonta sääntöä joka mukaan vapaalle vauhdille pitää lähteä osuuden alkaessa tai sitten ei ollenkaan...



Kivaa oli joka tapauksessa ja ilta oli hieno! Keskariksi saatiin olosuhteisiin nähden ja arvioni mukaan vain sopivasti ylöspäin liukunut 33.0-33.3 km/h, riippuen siitä miten Immersbyntien loppupätkän ajoi.

----------


## Trollberga

Olisikohan siihen hitaaseen heräämiseen vapaan vauhdin hurmaan vaikuttanut se, että niissä mäissä ajettiin koko kaistan leveydeltä, eikä turvallista ohitustilaa tahtonut kaikille halukkaille heti tarjoutua? Meinaan vaan, että vaikka siinä kapealla ja mutkaisella tiellä kuinka olisi jalkaa ja ajohaluja, mennään kuitenkin turvallisuus edellä, eikä koukata vasemman kaistan kautta paikassa, jossa vastaantulevia ajoneuvoja ei ehdi nähdä kuin korkeintaan sekuntien varoajalla. Ihan vaan niiden ketterämpien puolesta sanon, sillä itsehän jään niissä mäissä kammelle seisomaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Itse oli keulilla toisen vetomiehen asemassa joten en voi sanoa yhtään mitään siitä miten takana ajettiin, mutta vapaavauhtiosuuden alkuun (eli siihen ensimmäiseen, oikealle kääntyvään, kolmesta ensimmäisestä loivimpaan ja lyhimpään mäkeen) tultiin ymmärtääkseni suhteellisen nätissä parijonossa, joten turvallista tilaa olisi ollut. 

Tosin parijonosta ei lähdetä miten vain eli vapaaseen vauhtiin irtoaminen oli heti mahdollista vain vasemmanpuolisessa jonossa ajaneille. Oikeanpuoleiseen jonoon joutuneilta se käy turvallisen ryhmäajon puitteissa vasta kun avautuu aukkoja tai kun saa pyytämällä tilaa. Itse yritin keulassa pitää sellaista kompromissivauhtia joka riittäisi hitaammille ja josta halukkaiden olisi hyvä karata. Samoin yritin pitää parijonon leveydeltään sellaisena että omalle kaistalle olisi jäänyt ohitustilaa kahdellekin ajajalle.

 En tosin osaa sanoa miten kummassakaan onnistuin, mutta vain yksi Look-kuski lähti menemään menojaan. Ensimmäisen ja kolmannen mäen välissä on myös suoraa pätkää sen verran että niissä voi mielestäni nopeasti koukata vasemmalle kaistalle, mutta ei niidenkään aikana kukaan edes ilmestynyt rinnalle. Kuten kerroin, vasta kolmannessa mäessä alkoi tulla ukkoa, jolloin itse keskityin - tämä on mainio tekosyy kammelle seisomaan jäävälle - pitämään tasaista vauhtia ja ajamaan suoraan, jotten häiritsisi vielä vapaaseen vauhtiin mukaan lähteviä.


Olen joskus aikaisemmin tätä palstapyöräilyä - siinä kyllä pärjään ainakin määrällä arvioituna - harrastaessani tuumaillut tässä ketjussa että jalattomilla, ylämäkiä kammoavilla ja/tai ylivauhtisessa ryhmässä jo punaiselle joutuneilla kuskeilla voisi olla kyseisessä tilanteessa mukavampi olo parijonon sisäpuolella ja hännillä, kun taas vahvojen ja vauhtihalukkaiden olisi parempi olla valmiiksi ulkopuolella ja keulilla, jolloin vapaaseen vauhtiin siirtyminen kävisi kaikkien kannalta mahdollisimman jouhevasti ja ikään kuin suoraan. 

Mutta ajajiahan ei saada semmoiseen ideaalijärjestykseen edes teoriassa, saati sitten käytännössä. Mutta kai Massbyntien ja Immersbyntien risteyksestä alkaen voisi olla aikaa ja mahdollisuuksia ainakin tässä mielessä ihan väärälle paikalle joutuneiden siirtyä sopivammalle paikalle? Ei sillä että tästä kannattaisi isoa ongelmaa tehdä. Ja voihan tämäkin olla sellainen aivokyhäelmä jonka oikeasti kokeneemmat fillaristit osaavat varmasti arvioida paremmin kuin minä itse.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

..._mäissä ei jää jalkoihin, jos jättää mäet väliin_...  :Vink:  Heivasin omalla lenkille Massbyntien risteyksessä (jatkoin suoraan Uudella Porvoontiellä). Keskari laski 29:stä 26:een (Itiksessä) ja 25:een himassa. 

*Suosittelen etenkin vetäjille a) siirtymistä nopeampiin ryhmiin ja b) nopeampien & suurempien ryhmien pilkkomista pienempiin.* Useimmat ajonaikaiset ongelmat (ruuhkat ylämäissä ym.) ratkeaisivat näin lähes itsestään. Probleemin ydin on siinä, että ison pääjoukon imussa - jos ja kun ajetaan tasaisella rasituksella - pysyy suht koht helposti mukana (tasamaalla), jos pystyy välttämään vetovuoroja (tai tekee ne lyhyesti). Tämä houkuttelee huonompikuntoisiakin "roikkumaan", mikä johtaa pääjoukkojen paisumiseen ja mäkiruuhkiin... 

Kisaharjoittelussa, _btw_, joukko hajotetaan a) ekax jonox, ja sitten b) eritasoisiin ryhmiin vauhtia rajusti vaihdellen (irtiottoja perä perään).

CCH, IK-32 ym. ym. seuroissa on tilaa (etenkin) vetomiehille, jotka palautuvat nopeasti eli kestävät repivämpää(kin) ajotapaa... 

*Suosittelen, että pistäydytte kokeilemassa kisaseurojen treeneissä, kun kuntoa kerran näyttää olevan.

*Jk. Hesarin Menot-palstalla on Velon kirppiksestä...sivu B31...

----------


## kuovipolku

Sopii toivoa...ei vaineskaan, kyllähän moni on noudattanut neuvoa ja sen hyväksi havainnut (ja joku jopa pientä kiitollisuutta tuntenut),


Mutta silloin kun ryhmä on - kaikesta huolimatta - muodostunut suurehkoksi eikä ehdotuksiin pistää porukka poikki ja muodostaa kakkosryhmä ole tartuttu, jotain positiivista on muistaakseni joskus saatu aikaan sillä että on ruvettu vetämään kovempaa jo Immersbyntiellä, jolloin jyvät ovat alkaneet erottua akanoista eli hyväjalkaisemmat on näin saatu samaa luonnollista menetelmää käyttäen edemmäs ja me vain peesissä roikkumaan pystyvät ovat ehtineet hakeutua taaemmas.


Riittävän pieni ryhmäkoko on paras lääke useimpiin "ongelmiin", se on myönnettävä - vaikka onhan se kiva välillä kokea miten hyvään vauhtiin voi vaatimattomampikin kuski päästä isommassa ryhmässä...

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...yxi mahdollisuus olisi velvoittaa (*!*) kovakuntoisimmat irtautumaan omaksi irtiottoporukakseen /useammiksi porukoiksi/ Boxintien aikana. Tämä tapahtuisi käytännössä siten, että jokaisessa (*!*) Boxintien mäessä vetäjät ym. kirmaisivat mäkikiriin (ja tämä toistettaisiin niin useasti kuin mahdollista/tarpeellista). 

Ja lopulta Uudelle Porvoontielle saavuttaessa isokin pääjoukko olisi pilkkoutunut pienemmiksi ryhmiksi  :Hymy:  Näin myös Immersbyn ("ahtaampiin") mäkiiin saapuisi väkeä tasaisemmin. 

JK. Boxintien "hajotus- tai pilkkkomistaipaleella" muodostetuissa/muodostuneissa ajoryhmissä olisi entistä tyytyväisempiä kuskeja, koska _pienemmässä porukassa on lopulta paljon miellyttävämpi ajaa/harjoitella_ kuin suuressa pääjoukossa ...uskokaa vaan  :Vink:

----------


## Trollberga

Muistettakoon nyt kuitenkin, että se ryhmä josta tässä oli puhe ja jossa sekä Kuovipolku että allekirjoittanut keskiviikkona ajoivat, käsitti neljätoista polkijaa, ei sen enempää, eikä kyseessä siis ollut vapaan vauhdin ryhmä, ei oletettavasti seuraavaksi lähtenyt 36+ km/h-ryhmä, eikä kolmas n. 34 km/h-ryhmä, vaan vasta toiseksi hitain n. 32 km/h-ryhmä (sanon "oletettavasti", sillä myöhästyin, enkä siis päässyt todistamaan nopeampien keskariryhmien lähtöjä). En oikein pitäisi mielekkäänä sellaista ideaa, että jokainen ryhmä alkaa ajaa kilpailullisesti ja iskeä irtiottoihin esimerkiksi Boxintiellä. Kilpailuhenkisemmille tai kilpailullisiin harjoituksiin sopivia ovat ne nopeimmat ryhmät ja kaikilla niillä kerroilla kun olen ollut mukana, vapaan vauhdin pidättely Immersbyntien mäkiin asti on toiminut oikein hyvin. Sitä paitsi myös isossa ryhmässä ajamista on hyvä harjoitella – mieluummin kaikessa rauhassa tasavauhtisesti kuin levottomassa, repivässä ns. häröpallossa. Itse pitäisin kaikki ryhmät vapaan vauhdin ryhmää lukuun ottamatta periaatteessa tasavauhtisina, kuten käsittääkseni tähänkin asti, siten että vapaan vauhdin tykittelyn saa toki halutessaan aloittaa Immersbyntien mäkiosuuden alkaessa. Aina kuitenkin turvallisuus edellä.

----------


## jorma löhman

Hakunilasta lähti 12 polkijaa Jalostamon lenkille, speksiksi sovittiin n. 27 km/t ja vuorovetoa lyhyellä vetovuorolla. Matka sujui suunnitelmien mukaan, lopussa totesimme olevamme speksissä kun keskari oli 27,8 km/t. Hieman tuli lopussa hajontaa porukkaan kun ei vetopäässä oikein tiedetty ketkä kaikki olivat tulossa lähtöpaikalle, mutta ei sekään suurempia haitannut. Osa kävi ilmoittamassa hyvissä ajoin että jatkavat Kuninkaanmäestä omille teilleen. Hieno, vaikkakin vähän viileä lenkki ajettiin. Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## Tomi S

Kosken päivän hitaimman ryhmän speksiksi sovittiin 27. Ryhmän koko lähtiessä 8. Koskelle palasi 5. 3 kuskia saatiin tiputettua matkalla. Ei tosissaan. He jäivät suunnitellusti pois eri kohdissa reittiä. Allekirjoittanut ja Jyrki vedimme Roosan taukopaikalle keskarilla 28 tasan myötätuulen siivittämänä. Paluumatkalla ajettiin  vastatuuleen 6 kuskin nopeaa telaketjua todella hienosti. Itsellä alkoi jalat olemaan n.65km jälkeen melko tyhjät. On se kumma vaikka on huilinut koko pitkän talven, niin ei meinaa jaksaa ajaa 3 tuntia...Loppumatkan pääsinkin hienosti Jyrkin peesissä. Kiitos siitä.  Koko matkan keskari oli 27,4. Pieni ryhmä, parempi lenkki.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Yhteensä V:koskelta starttasi 32 kuskia 120 ja 80 km:n lenkeille useammassa nopeusryhmässä. Vika ryhmä jaettiin about kahtia: 28- ja 27-porukoihin. Kyseltiin myös hitaampia ryhmiä; mainitsin, että jos olen paikalla ensi sunnuntaina, voisin 25-26-porukan vetää  :Cool:  

Jk. HePon ajosysteemi, _btw_, on suunniteltu siten, että kuntoilussa alkuun pääsee 40 km:n lenkillä Hgin Viikkistä (25 km/h), ja vieläkin hitaammin (21-24) ajetaan Espoon Bembölestä torstaina. Sekä Bembölestä että Viikistä lähtee myös 60 km:n lenkki, jollainen on myös keskiviikkolenkki Kuninkaanmäestä (useampia nopeusryhmiä). Päälähtö sunnuntaisin on Vantaankoskelta ja ajomatkat ovat 80 ja 100... jopa 120 km. -- Jos siis aloittaa 40 km:lla ja jatkaa 60, 80, 120... kesän kuluessa, niin sitten onkin jo hyvin valmistautunut Helsinki Velotouriin (27.8.2017). -- Ajamme myös erillisiä Velotour-harjoituksia elokuussa.

Jjk. HePon (ja vähän muidenkin) ajoista löytyy lisätietoja foorumilta täältä.

----------


## Liikuttava

28-ryhmän keskinopeus oli Vantaankoskella oman laitteeni mukaan 29 km/h. Ajettiin lähes alussa harhaan, kun käännyimme Metsäkyläntieltä Hämeenlinnantielle, vaikka reitin mukaan olisi pitänyt jatkaa suoraan Järventaustantielle ja Valkjärven ympäri. Huomattiin tämä Palojoentien kohdalla ja päätimme lähteä Ojakkalantielle, jonka kautta pääsimme takaisin reitille (tosin oikaisua tuli jonkin verran...). Tie oli aika kaameassa kunnossa, en suosittele käyttämään toista kertaa. Roosa tuli liian pian vastaan, joten vedimme pienen sakkolenkin jatkamalla Roosasta muutaman kilometrin pohjoiseen ja takaisin. Tauolla keskari oli myötätuulen ansiosta noin 30 km/h.

Takaisin tultiin vastatuulessa ilman eksymisiä. Oikein mukava ajokeli ja sopivan kokoinen ryhmä!

Pari yleistä huomiota:

- kuten HePon sivuilla lukee, vetovuorojen vaihdossa ei kiihdytetä! Ajo oli välillä aika repivää tästä syystä
- mutkien/risteyksien jälkeen kannattaa vetomiesten himmata hieman, jotta perällä tulevien ei tarvitse runtata ryhmää kiinni
- ei äkkinäisiä jarrutuksia kesken ajon, pliis, oli syy lähes mikä tahansa

----------


## kuovipolku

Ojakkalantie on ihan ajettava - ja mäkisenä ja mutkaisena ihan mukavakin ajettava! 

Isona ryhmänä parijonossa ajettavaksi se ei toki sovi, mutta tänäkin keväänä on HePo-lenkeillä ollut tapana ajaa se ns. vapaavauhtiosuutena, Ryhmä venyy tällöin helminauhamaiseksi, jolloin ajajien on helpompi valita kuopaton ja railoton ajolinja. Ojakkalantien jälkeen vain porukka uudelleen kasaan, varmistus jälkipään valvojaksi ryhtyneeltä että kaikki ovat mukana ja pieni juoma- ja tarvittaessa pissitauko, josta on sekin hyöty että muutkin kuin ryhmän nopeimmat ehtivät tasata hengityksensä.



Esitetyt yleiset huomiot ovat kaikki ihan paikallaan - ja hitaammissa ryhmissä joissa luultavasti on enemmän ryhmäajon aloittelijoita tai siihen vähemmän tottuneita niistä muistuttaminen on vielä tärkeämpää kuin muissa.

Oma kokemus oli että näissä ryhmissä syntyi lähes joka lenkillä tarpeettomasti tilanteita äkkinäisten jarrutusten takia. Niistä poisoppiminen on ilmeisen vaikeaa sellaisia yksin ajaessaan tavaksi ottaneille kuskeille. Samoin mikä tahansa vähänkään yllättävä tilannne saa usein aikaan sen että opittu unohtuu juuri sillä hetkellä eli toimitaan ikään kuin oltaisiin yksin, jolloin takana saattaa kolista.

Jarruttamiseen ja jo vauhdin hidastamiseen liittyy myös se että aina pitää ensin näyttää käsimerkki ja jarruttaa tai hidastaa vasta sitten, sillä myöhässä annetusta merkistä ei ole takana ajaville juuri mitään hyötyä. Jos ja kun pyörän hallinta vaatii molemmat kädet, käytetään ääntä!

----------


## jjyrki

Tänään tuli jälleen todettua että 6-8 kuskia on sopiva koko, turvallista tien skriinasta ja viestit kulkevat koska kaikki ovat kuuloetäisyydellä. Häröiyä on vähemmän ja risteyksistä ym erityistilanteista säntäilyä ei ole. Vetosysteemin muuttaminen ex tempore on helppoa. Kaffepaussit jäävät lyhyiksi koska kassajonoa ei ole. Treenivaste on riittävä koske vetovuoroja on tarjolla päivän tarpeen mukaisesti.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Ajelin (ja vähän vedinkin  :Hymy: ) 28:ssa, joka tapansa mukaan eteni vähän yli ja ali 30:n keskarilla. Oli tällä kertaa sen verran harvalukuisesti väkeä (ja lähtöalueellakin about 39) meidän jengissä, että kierrettiin kampea peräkanaa koko matka. Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen keskari about 29, joten ei kovin paljon erottu speksistä.  Sää oli ihan jees koko ajan, tai oikeastaan pilvisestä säästä kirkastui loppumatkalla. Tuuli myötäinen alkumatkasta, lievästi vastainen lopussa (mikä ei wauhdissa juurikaan näkynyt). -- Viikissä allek. keskari, btw, oli laskenut jo 27,5:een... Muuta epäoleellista: maantiellä olen tänä vuonna treenannut nyt peräti 1232 (plusmiinus 25-50) kilometriä (aikalailla totaalisen talvilevon jälkeen). 90 %:sti olen ajanut porukkalenkkejä, kun yksin veivaaminen on niiin tylsää, eikä sovi muutenkaan allek. luonteelle...  :No huh!: 

Jk. Jos joku miettii, että _millaisella kunnolla voi tulla HePon & co. ajoihin_ mukaan, niin edellinen antaa jonkinlaista osviittaa, MUTTA VAIN 2., väli- ja 3. TASOLLE. Tarkennuksena, että Kuninkaanmäen keskiviikkolenkki on ns. 2. aste HePon lenkkihierarkiassa. --> 1. aste eli suositeltava lähtöpiste puolestaan on maanantain ja torstain lenkit /ed. Viikistä, jälkimmäinen Bembölestä/, joissa menestyksellisesti ajelleet voivat tulla kokeilemaan astetta wauhdikkaampaan ajelua keskiviikkonlenkin moniin eri vauhtiryhmiin. Myös lauantain ajot (Hakunila/Maunulan 50+) ovat suositeltavia (= ns. välitaso), ennen kuin uskaltautuu sunnuntain päälähtöön (3. tasolle), jossa ajomatkat ovat arki-iltojen lenkkejä pidempiä (ja vauhdit jopa hitaampia). ...okei, puuhun voi kavuta monella tavalla, mutta tässä yxi "reitti".

Jjk. Vauhtiryhmät ovat myös henkisiä "hyppäyksiä". Monella kuskilla kunto riittäisi vaativampiin ajosuorituksiin, mutta henkinen puoli ei ole niihin (vielä) valmis. Tätä varten on monentasoisia lähtöjä ja eripituisia matkoja. Pitää oivaltaa, että kunnon ohella nopeampaan ajoryhmään siirtyminen on "mentaalinen hyppy tuntemattomaan". Yleensä se onnistuu, mutta pitää varautua takaiskuihin, kuten porukasta tippumisiin. (Fiksu oikaisee omalle lenkille ennen kuin tippuu - tai pudottautuu perässä tulevaan seuraavaan tasoryhmään.) Mutta pyöräilyyn kuuluvat "kuin nenä päähän" myös nämä väsähtämiset ym. kunnon kesken loppumiset, joten "so what", jos tipahtaa, tulee vaan uudelleen. Ei meillä ole, btw, mitään "mustaa listaa" tipahtaneista, eikä kukaan suuressa joukossa edes muista myöhemmin, että jonkun kunto on loppunut aiemmalla lenkillä. Joten _aina voi yrittää uudelleen_  :Cool:  jne.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...jatkan vielä mainoksella, että Maunulan majan huominen (la klo 10.30) 50+ lenkki ajelee Söderkullan-Öljytien-Nikkilän-ja-Palménin kautta (about 80...90 km), ns. kesäklassikko  :Cool:  ...Tervetuloa niin koukkupolvet kuin nuarisokin. Alkumatka sotketaan Söderkullaan pyörätietä pitkin + paluu Kunkusta samoin (mukana lyhyt, parin sadan metrin hiekkatieoikaisu Suurmetsän kohdalla). Rento meininki, hyvä keli (14 astetta, aurinkoistakin  :Hymy: ).

Jk. ...mikä keskari?... argh... aina kysytään... Sopiva, jess!!!

----------


## LOKS

Huominen la lenkki Hakunilasta 10.30. Ehdotukseni; Pullokiskalle hieman pidennetty versio https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21695723  Alku vastatuuleen luovien ja tuulensuojaa etsien. Kellokoskelta purjeet levällään myötäiseen. Voin huudella suuntaa Järvenpäähän asti, jos mennään maltilla. J.pään jälkeen vauhdikkaammat voinevat vetää vauhdilla tilaamaan meille hitaammille tuoreet pullat.

----------


## Jim717

> ...jatkan vielä mainoksella, että Maunulan majan huominen (la klo 10.30) 50+ lenkki ajelee Söderkullan-Öljytien-Nikkilän-ja-Palménin kautta (about 80...90 km), ns. kesäklassikko !



Onko reitti ladattavissa jostain vai tuntevatko muut sen, joten en sita tarvi. jos jaksan herätä noin aikaisin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...käsi ylös, joka ei tunne "kesäklassikon" reittiä!!! On yxi yxinkertaisimmista reiteistä ikinä!!! Suoraviivaista ajoa loivahkossa maastossa; Kuninkaanmäki tosin pitää vielä jaksaa nousta lopux, ennen kuin alkaa laskuvoittoinen loppureitti Tattarisuon-Pihliksen jne. kautta takaisin Maunulaan (jos joku sinne asti tule; ja varmaan tuleekin, jos on autolla tullut...).  -- Okei, saa linkata reittidatan, jos jollain on. Minulla on "Pokissa" vaan ihan sellainen simppeli mittari, josta näkee keskarin, nopeuden ja ajetun matkan...

Jk. Onnistunut reissu: 4 kuskia starttasi Maunulasta, 3 ajoi koko reitin. Söderkullan ja Öljytien välillä mukaan liittyi myös yxi vierailija (joka jatkoi Porvooseen). Koukkupolvet (kaikki 50+ väkeä) pitivät reipasta vauhtia, esim. Öljytiellä vauhtia tuli "kerittyä" piiiiitkin vuorovedoin 28-32 (= varsinainen pikataival). Palménilla pidettiin jäätelötötterönpituinen tauko, sitten kirmattiin Kuninkaanmäkeen - jossa allekirjoittaneen kunto lopulta loppui, mutta kaikeksi onneksi laskuvoittoinen loppureitti pelasti  :Leveä hymy:  -- Ovelta-ovelle: 86 km, max. vauhti 46 ja keskari 26 km/h (...sopivat hyvin, btw, tämän 50+:n pitkät pyörätiesiirtymät allek. kunnolle).

Jjk. Vastatuultakin koettiin riittävästi. Kiitos vetäjille em. pitkistä kärjessä viihtymisistä  :Cool:

----------


## JTJ

Tämän päivän 120 km lenkillä oli vaihtelevasti porukkaa, noin 10-15. Osa tuli mukaan reitin varrelta ja osa jäi omalle lenkilleen tai tuli aikataulusyistä suorempaa tietä takaisin. Ajettiin 31 km/h keskinopeudella ja muutamalla vapaanvauhdin osuudella irroteltiin jo tutuksi tulleeseen tapaan. Pahoittelut muutamasta uukkarista, kun en ollut ihan skarppina kaikissa risteyksissä! Mukavana yllätyksenä mukana oli peräti kolme naiskuskia, kaksi tuli suoraan kisoista Rinnekodin kohdalla ja yksi ensikertalainen ajoi koko matkan meidän mukana.

----------


## jorma löhman

Siippoon Nesteelle 80/28 ryhmässä ajoi keskimäärin 14 kuskia keskarilla n. 28,5 km/t. Matkalla tapahtui monenlaista, Riipiläntien päässä oli poliisit pitämässä puhallusratsiaa ja osoittelivat meille pakollisen pysähtymismerkin kohdalla, että siinä pitää pysähtyä. Hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä siitä kuitenkin selvittiin, eikä meistä ketään edes puhallutettu. Ajo oli tänään vähän liian epätasaista ja siitä tuli paha opetus Perttulan tien nousussa. Jonossa edellä ajanut teki sivuliikkeen ja takana tullut porukan ainoa naiskuski törmäsi häneen ja kaatui päistikkaa tielle. Onneksi häneen ei sattunut pahemmin ja hetken lepuuttelun jälkeen päästiin taas jatkamaan. Lahnuksentien ja Klaukkalan tien risteyksessä olevassa liikenneympyrässä ajoimme pahasti liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti kun ajoimme naisautoilijan eteen sillä seurauksella että hän sätti meitä ihan oikeutetusti muutamalla voimasanalla. Tällä lenkillä korostui se, että kaikkien mukana olevien täytyy jaksaa keskittyä ryhmässä ajamiseen ihan koko ajan ja kokeneempien on syytä opastaa heti kun havaitaan liikaa epävarmuutta tai epätietoisuutta. Vantaankoskella kävimme asiaa läpi suomeksi ja englanniksi jotta kaikki mukana olleet ymmärsivät mistä oli puhe. Kaiken päätteeksi voidaan kuitenkin todeta, että matkassa oli mukava porukka ja hyvä lenkki.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sun paras porukkalenkkikaveri on se joka sanoo heti ja suoraan kun sun ajotavassa on jotain korjattavaa. Huonoin porukkalenkkikaveri on se joka vetää pienestäkin huomautuksesta  herneen nenäänsä tai pitää itseään niin kokeneena kuskina ettei tarvitse kenenkään neuvoja kuunnella. Toiseksi huonoin porukkalenkkikaveri on se joka näkee jollakin parantamisen varaa ja osaisi antaa ohjausta muttei sitä tee koska arvelee että siitä saa ikävän ihmisen tai nillittäjän maineen.

Ja joka lenkillä olisi hyvä ajatella jotenkin niin että tulee ajamaan näiden samojen kuskien kanssa joka kerta.

----------


## jjyrki

Veto skriinaa tietä ja ottaa ajolinjat, peesi seuraa rengasta ilman overlapingiä. Kehenkään ei satu.

----------


## Fuuga

> Siippoon Nesteelle 80/28 ryhmässä ajoi keskimäärin 14 kuskia keskarilla n. 28,5 km/t. Matkalla tapahtui monenlaista, Riipiläntien päässä oli poliisit pitämässä puhallusratsiaa ja osoittelivat meille pakollisen pysähtymismerkin kohdalla, että siinä pitää pysähtyä. Hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä siitä kuitenkin selvittiin, eikä meistä ketään edes puhallutettu.



Poliisi muuten ilmoitti, että tehdään yksikkönä pysähdys l. kaikki yhtä aikaa niin ei tuhraannu sen enempiä aikoja ja muukaan liikenne ei kärsi. Se ei nyt ihan onnistunut kun on track standista paha alkaa huutelemaan taaksepäin niin että kaikki kuulisivat vaan lukkojen napsahduksia alkoi kuulua kun väki alkoi maastoutua  :Hymy: . Muilta osin yhdyn edelliseen.

----------


## PPJ

> Tämän päivän 120 km lenkillä oli vaihtelevasti porukkaa, noin 10-15. Osa tuli mukaan reitin varrelta ja osa jäi omalle lenkilleen tai tuli aikataulusyistä suorempaa tietä takaisin. Ajettiin 31 km/h keskinopeudella ja muutamalla vapaanvauhdin osuudella irroteltiin jo tutuksi tulleeseen tapaan. Pahoittelut muutamasta uukkarista, kun en ollut ihan skarppina kaikissa risteyksissä! Mukavana yllätyksenä mukana oli peräti kolme naiskuskia, kaksi tuli suoraan kisoista Rinnekodin kohdalla ja yksi ensikertalainen ajoi koko matkan meidän mukana.



Allekirjoittaneelta kiitos 120 porukalle, suht tasasta kyytiä ja hieno keli. Oma lenkki tosin meni hieman pipariksi, kun vasen reisilihas sanoi sopparin irti Nurmijärventien mäissä ennen Siippoota. Siitä sit reisikramppien saattelemana häntä koipien välissä kotiin, ensin Vihdintien pikavuoroa peesaten osan matkaa ja omaa lenkkiä Velskolan mäkien kautta. Jotka muuten oli aika mielenkiitoisia ajaa kun piti melkeinpä yhdellä jalalla satulasta ne sitkuttaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timi

> Jk. Jos joku miettii, että _millaisella kunnolla voi tulla HePon & co. ajoihin_ mukaan, niin edellinen antaa jonkinlaista osviittaa, MUTTA VAIN 2., väli- ja 3. TASOLLE. Tarkennuksena, että Kuninkaanmäen keskiviikkolenkki on ns. 2. aste HePon lenkkihierarkiassa. --> 1. aste eli suositeltava lähtöpiste puolestaan on maanantain ja torstain lenkit /ed. Viikistä, jälkimmäinen Bembölestä/, joissa menestyksellisesti ajelleet voivat tulla kokeilemaan astetta wauhdikkaampaan ajelua keskiviikkonlenkin moniin eri vauhtiryhmiin. Myös lauantain ajot (Hakunila/Maunulan 50+) ovat suositeltavia (= ns. välitaso), ennen kuin uskaltautuu sunnuntain päälähtöön (3. tasolle), jossa ajomatkat ovat arki-iltojen lenkkejä pidempiä (ja vauhdit jopa hitaampia). ...okei, puuhun voi kavuta monella tavalla, mutta tässä yxi "reitti".



Sorry, jos kysyn sellaisia kysymyksiä, mitä jossain muualla on selkeästi käsitelty, mutta minkälaisia vauhtiryhmiä tuolla keskiviikon lähdössä on? Hepon omilla kotisivuilla on 25-36 + vapaa, mutta ilmeisesti hitaampia ryhmiä ei sitten ole? Vai ymmärsinkö jotain väärin? Eipä tuolta toisaalta niin pitkä matka kotiin ole, jos kesken matkan putoaa porukasta  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

> Sorry, jos kysyn sellaisia kysymyksiä, mitä jossain muualla on selkeästi käsitelty, mutta minkälaisia vauhtiryhmiä tuolla keskiviikon lähdössä on? Hepon omilla kotisivuilla on 25-36 + vapaa, mutta ilmeisesti hitaampia ryhmiä ei sitten ole? Vai ymmärsinkö jotain väärin? Eipä tuolta toisaalta niin pitkä matka kotiin ole, jos kesken matkan putoaa porukasta



26-38 + vapaa, tai vissiin 26-ryhmäkin on loistanut poissaolollaan tänä keväänä, kun on ollut niin kovajalkaista sakkia lähtöpaikalla. Hikikarpalot otsalla lähdin aikoinaan ekalle keskiviikkolenkille ja hitain ryhmä oli 30, kun ei jengiä riittänyt sitä hitaampiin enää. Pysyin mukana kuitenkin suurista peloista huolimatta. Pekka tietää rauhallisemman pään porukat, vartoo aina viimeiseksi lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkona ajetaan siten, että ryhmät lähtevät nopeusjärjestyksessä, ts. nopeimmat ryhmät ensin, hitaammat sitten. Lähdössä myös kysellään, että halutaanko ajaa tietyllä nopeudella. Osallistujat voivat siten lähdössä esittää toiveitaan. -- Viimeiseksi jääneessä porukassa yleensä ajetaan 28:n vauhdilla (mukana on paljon jo huhti-toukokuussa aloittaneita, jotka ovat hyvässä kunnossa). Aloittelijoiden ja 25-vauhtia ajaa haluavien kannalta tämä on hieman ongelmallista - aiheesta on puhuttu aiemminkin - siksi, että esim. maanantain Viikin ryhmästä "hyppy" keskiviikon 28-ryhmään on "pari pykälää", joka voi tuntua raskaalta, jos on tottunut 25-26:n ajovauhtiin. -- Jos olisi 3-4-5 kuskia, jotka voisivat muodostaa 25:n ryhmän, niin tämä kyllä kävisi. Joskus olen vetänyt itse 25:n porukkaa, kun siihen on ilmoittautunut väkeä, ainakin pari kolme. --> Korostan kuitenkin, että 25:n vauhdista "hyppy" 28:aan ei niin raskas, koska mäet ajetaan yleensä maltillisesti. 28:n vauhtia (n. 28-32 km/h) pidetään tasaisella ja alamäissä, joissa huonommallakin kunnolla pysyy mukana, jos peesaa tiiviisti ja pitää (omat) vetovuorot lyhyinä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...keskiviikkolenkillä n. 45 kuskia. -- Hitaimmassa eli 28-ryhmässä 7, joista 2-3 voisi aivan hyvin ajaa myös 30-ryhmässä. 

Jk. (Vetovuoron) vaihtosysteemit on hyvä osata, jos ja kun siirtyy nopeampiin ryhmiin. Ns. hässäkkävaihto on kaikkein huonoin (...tässä "systeemissä" vaihtaja eikä pääjoukko tiedä, mikä on vaihtosysteemi, mutta vaihto onnistuu kaikesta huolimatta hyvällä tuurilla ja kaikkien osapuolten joustavuudella). Jonkin verran hämmennystä voi aiheuttaa myös ns. bussipysäkkivaihto, jos ei sellaista ole ennen nähnyt. -- Ylisummaan: hidas telaketju on normivaihdoista paras ja turvallisin - jos kaikki sen osaavat.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lyhyt sanakirja:


Bussipysäkkivaihto; 

Lähinnä jonossa ja vilkasliikenteisellä tiellä ajettaessa käytetty vaihtomuoto, jossa vetovuorostaan luopuva ajaa levennyksen kohdalla - joka nyt vaan sattuu yleensä olemaan juuri bussipysäkki - oikealle puolelle, antaa jonon kulkea ohitseen ja liittyy viimeiseksi sen perään.
Hyvinä puolina se ettei kenenkään tarvitse ajaa hetkeäkään jonon vasemmalla puolella autoilijoita ärsyttämässä eikä kenenkään tarvitse huolehtia tuleeko takaa juuri samaan aikaan turhan läheltä ohittava autoilija. Ja se että jonon vauhti pysyy tasaisena.
Huono puoli on se että etenkin jos jono on pitkä ja levennys lyhyt, vetovuorosta siirtynyt joutuu miltei pysähtymään ja sitten tuleekin jo kiire ehtiä perään ettei saman tein putoa porukasta,  jos väliin ehtii syntyä (kuten joskus käy) pieni väli.
 Tämän välttämisessä auttaa se että hidastaa ensin *selvästi* ja kiihdyttää vauhtia heti perään, jolloin vauhtiero on jonoon liittymishetkellä pienempi kuin jos tekisi päin vastoin. Jonon hänt voi myös siirtää ajolinjaansa sen verran vasemmalle että ex-vetomies mahtuu ajamaan hetken siinä oikealla.


Telaketjuvaihto: 

Kun ajetaan parijonossa, oikeanpuoleinen vetomies siirtyy vasemmanpuoleiseksi vetomieheksi, hänen takanaan ajanut siirtyy oikeanpuoleiseksi vetomieheksi ja vasemmanpuoleisesta vetomiehestä tulee tietenkin sen jonon vetomiehen takana ajava.
Hyvä puoli: parijono pysyy koko ajan vain parijonon levyisenä, koska ex-vetomies ei aja metriäkään parijonon vierellä kuten käy silloin kun hän siirtyy parijonon viimeiseksi eikä siis synny niin sanottua häröpalloa tai sitä mitä autoilijat kuvaavat kolme tai neljä rinnan ajamiseksi.
Huono puoli: silloin kun telaketjuvaihto tehdään väärin eli kun oikeanpuoleinen vetomies laittaa pykälää raskaamman välityksen tai nostaa kadenssia päästäkseen vasemmanpuoleisen jonon kärkeen ja yleensä kiihdyttää samalla kahden tai kolmenkin pyörämitan päähän, syntyy tarpeeton vauhdin nykäisy kun hänen takanaan olevat yrittävät nopeasti täyttää "tyhjäksi" jääneen paikan. Ja sitten seuraa vauhdin nousu "yli speksin" kun etenkin kokemattomampi vetomies jatkaa sillä samalla kiihtyneellä vauhdilla. Tai jos ei, syntyy ainakin jojoliikettä kun vauhtia jonon sisällä vuoroin lisätään ja lasketaan.
Parempi tapa vaihtaa oikealta vasemmalle on se että ilmoittaa vaihdon tapahtuvan, jolloin vasemmanpuoleinen vetomies yksinkertaisesti vain pudottaa vähän kadenssia eli hidastaa aavistuksen verran vauhtiaan (tai "perraa" kuten olen joskus kuullut sanottavan) jolloin oikeanpuoleinen vetomies pääsee hänen paikalleen "lipumalla" täysin ilman pienintäkään kiihdytystä. Täydellisesti onnistunut vaihto on sellainen kun taaempana parijonossa huomataan vaihdon tapahtuneen vain siitä että vieruskaveri on vaihtunut.

----------


## ZaWing

Tovin pääsin nauttimaan sunnuntain 30+kmh ryhmässä kunnes ketjut putosivat surkean etuvaihtajan takia (vaikka on ollut koskematta tovin..) Melkein sain ryhmän kiinni, mutta onneksi toinen sama ryhmä tuli perässä. Vähän matkan päästä ketjut putosivat jälleen ja viha ja pettymys olivat suuret. Vetäydyin omalle lenkille ruuvimeisseli kädessä nolostuneena ja vihasena.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mittatien eilisestä lenkistä jatkaakseni: 

35-ryhmään lähti 9 ajajaa. 


32-ryhmä olikin jo kooltaan suurempi eli 16 ajajaa. (Kesti tosin jonkin aikaa ennen kuin jälkimmäisessä parijono otti sellaisen muodon että oikeasta luvusta saattoi varmistua.) Ennen Jokivarrentielle kääntymistä joku pontevampi kuski (jota en äänestä tunnistanut) sai porukan sentään poikki jolloin syntyi 8 ajajan vahvuiset 32a ja 32b, mutta vielä ennen Kuninkaantielle kääntymistä 32a:sta siirtyi alaspäin yksi ja 32b;stä kaksi ylöspäin joten ryhmien lopulliset koot olivat 9 ja 7 ajajaa.

32a taisi olla ilmapiiriltään suorituskeskeisempi ja se ajoi selvästi reippaampaa vauhtia eli jos en aivan väärässä ole, sen keskari oli loppujen lopuksi lähes sama ellei jopa kovempi kuin 35-ryhmän. 32a oli myös huonotuurisempi: yksi kuski ajoi merkkaamatta jätettyyn kuoppaan Uudella Porvoontiellä ja toinen joutui renkaanvaihtopuuhaan Immersbyntiellä.

32b oli puolestaan selvästi ainakin enemmistön osalta lähtenyt ajamaan rennompaa, kevyttä tai jopa kesäillasta nautiskelevaa lenkkiä. Tässä auttoivat ns. tolkun vetomiehet ja se näkyi mielestäni ajajien ilmeissä ja kuului puheensorinana. Mukava myötätuuli auttoi matkanteossa etenkin Uudelle Porvoontielle käännyttyä samoin kuin Immersbyntien tasaisella osuudella, joten vähän päälle 33 km/h oli keskarina täysin speksien sisällä.


PS Molemmat ryhmät ajoivat mielestäni täysin "oikein" - ja toivottavasti mahdollisimman moni koki ajavansa juuri sopivassa ryhmässä.

PPS Kaikkien ei tarvitse eikä kenenkään tarvitse joka kerta pyrkiä ajamaan niin kovassa ryhmässä ettei kukaan pääse sanomaan että tuo ajaa liian helpossa ryhmässä! Mutta silti olisi kiva jos useampi esimerkiksi niistä jotka eilenkin ajoivat 35-vauhtia lähtisi siihen nimettyyn 35-ryhmään.

----------


## huotah

> Mittatien eilisestä lenkistä jatkaakseni: 
> 
> 35-ryhmään lähti 9 ajajaa.



35-ryhmä ajoi speksin mukaan, rauhallisesti, tasaisesti ja turvallisesti. Harmillisesti pari kuskia tippui Immersbyntielle rengasrikon takia. Kiitos koko porukalle mukavasta lenkistä.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Hyvä että korjasit aivopieruni tekemättä siitä numeroa: huonoa rengasonnea koettiin tietenkin ja nimenomaan 35-ryhmässä.

PS 35-ryhmässä toteutuvan ajon laadukkuuden pystyi helposti päättelemään jo Mittatiellä, kun näki keitä siihen ryhmään lähti!

----------


## Trollberga

Vapaan vauhdin ryhmän jälkeen lähteneessä 38-ryhmässä sai puolestaan ajaa mainion valmistavan harjoituksen vaikkapa kategorian 3 kisoja ajatellen, kun vauhtia oli pitämässä kaksi kategorian 2 riuskaa kisakuskia. Mittatieltä meitä lähti kaikkiaan viisi, yksi varmaankin vapaan vauhdin ryhmästä pudonnut kuski poimittiin mukaan Brobölessä, ja Boxissa Uudelle Porvoontielle käännyttäessä miesvahvuus oli enää kolme. Immersbyntielle tultaessa mainittu kaksikko sai lopulta jatkaa ilman kolmatta pyörää. Kohtalaisesta tai navakasta itätuulesta huolimatta kärkikaksikko pysyi speksatussa 38 km/h -keskivauhdissa, kun taas kolmanneksi jäänyt kellotti 37,5 kilometrin matkalle sekuntia yli täyden tunnin. Mitään varsinaisia irtiottoja tai muita kovia rykäisyjä ei tarvittu kuusikon pilkkomiseksi, vaan sivutuulen lisäksi Boxintien ja lopulta Massbyntien kumpuileva maasto riitti ns. erottamaan jyvät akanoista melko tasaisellakin vuorovedolla, jo ennen Immersbyntien varsinaista mäkiosuutta. Minulla ei ollut valittamista, sillä juuri tätä tulin hakemaankin: omaa tasoani kovempaa ryhmää, josta arvelinkin putoavani ennen pitkää. Vapaan vauhdin ryhmästä olisin kuitenkin pudonnut turhan aikaisin. Mainio lenkki, tämmöistä lisää!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Trollberga kuvasi edellä hyvin sitä, miten kisakuskiksi tullaan. Ensin ei pysytä kisakuskien mukana koko matkaa, mutta kun sitkeästi käydään harjoituksissa "roikkumassa", niin pysytään aina vaan pidempi matka porukan mukana - ja lopulta, muutaman viikon päästä, ajetaankin koko lenkki. -- Muistanpa "dinosaurusten ajoilta" eräänkin tapauksen, jolloin tuiki tuntematon pitkätukkainen "sälli" tuli meidän kisakuskien treeniporukkaan kaverinsa kanssa. Kaveri tipahti nopeasti, mutta pitkätukka sinnitteli. Katselin vierestä, että näyttää uusi kaveri tekevän ilmeestä päätellen "kuolemaa", joten neuvoin häntä, että "ei sinun tarvitse itseäsi tappaa, hellitä vaan". Jäi muuten viimeiseksi ja ainoaksi kerraksi, kun ko. kuski hellitti - ja myöhemmin hän voitti Porvoon ajot...

Jk. Mitä nuorempana aloittaa, sitä helpompaa treenaaminen on, jep. Mutta kyllä wanhemmallakin iällä voi kisakuskiksi tulla, jos motivaatiota/lahjakkuutta riittää...

----------


## fiber

> Sun paras porukkalenkkikaveri on se joka sanoo heti ja suoraan kun sun ajotavassa on jotain korjattavaa. Huonoin porukkalenkkikaveri on se joka vetää pienestäkin huomautuksesta  herneen nenäänsä tai pitää itseään niin kokeneena kuskina ettei tarvitse kenenkään neuvoja kuunnella. Toiseksi huonoin porukkalenkkikaveri on se joka näkee jollakin parantamisen varaa ja osaisi antaa ohjausta muttei sitä tee koska arvelee että siitä saa ikävän ihmisen tai nillittäjän maineen.
> 
> Ja joka lenkillä olisi hyvä ajatella jotenkin niin että tulee ajamaan näiden samojen kuskien kanssa joka kerta.



Hyvä ystävä, olen samaa mieltä. Siksipä jäi kaihertamaan, kun kuulin muutaman viikon takaisella hepolenkillä epämääräistä mutinaa ja sitten vasta foorumilla kirjoittamastasi viestistä tuli selväksi, että nimenomaan sinulla oli jotain moitittavaa. En kuitenkaan siitäkään viestistä ymmärtänyt mikä meni pieleen. Toivottavasti ensi kerralla huomautat heti - varsinkin kun olet kokenut kuski ja oletettavasti mutiset ihan aiheesta. Otan mielelläni vastaan myös kriittisen palautteen, eikä herne mene helposti nenään  :Hymy:

----------


## wilier-08

Sunnuntaina Vantankoski klo10 suuntana Porvoon kisakatsomoon.Kalevi

----------


## kuovipolku

> Hyvä ystävä, olen samaa mieltä. Siksipä jäi kaihertamaan, kun kuulin muutaman viikon takaisella hepolenkillä epämääräistä mutinaa ja sitten vasta foorumilla kirjoittamastasi viestistä tuli selväksi, että nimenomaan sinulla oli jotain moitittavaa. En kuitenkaan siitäkään viestistä ymmärtänyt mikä meni pieleen. Toivottavasti ensi kerralla huomautat heti - varsinkin kun olet kokenut kuski ja oletettavasti mutiset ihan aiheesta. Otan mielelläni vastaan myös kriittisen palautteen, eikä herne mene helposti nenään




Hyvä paras HePo-lenkkitoveri, ensinnäkin pitää muistaa kolme asiaa: (1) mä olen sellainen tyyppi joka on aina tyytymätön omaan itseensä mutta purkaa sen näkemällä sen rikan veljensä silmässä,  (2) mä en osaa enkä ehkä pystykään maksamaan takaisin kaikkea sitä mitä olen porukkalenkeiltä (ja niiden ansiokkailta vetäjiltä) saanut muuten kuin kirjoittamalla foorumilla (enkä näköjään oikein onnistu siinäkään) ja (3) mä kuulun niihin jotka kyllä osaavat neuvoa mutta eivät tehdä eivätkä ainakaan tehdä niin kuin itse muita neuvovat.



Mutta tarkoitanet varmasti sitä Unkan satasta jolla toimit kipparina. Näen että olen kommentoinut jotain valitettavasti poistettua (tai muuten vain välistä kadonnutta) viestiä seuraavasti:

 "Siistiä ajoa toki - joka vielä parani matkan edetessä - mutta ainahan  meillä kaikilla on parantamista. En nyt ala toistamaan niitä osin  kärkeviäkin kommentteja eräistä HePo-ryhmäajon ominaispiirteistä joita  lenkin alussa esitin vanhenevan keski-ikäisen miehen happamalla  kärttyisyydellä, etenkään kun ne koskevat enimmäkseen pientä  hienosäätöä. Päin vastoin, haluan kiittää kippareita ja  kanssapyöräilijöitä mukavasta lenkistä!"



Mutta selvennetään: ensinnäkin toiminnastasi kipparina minulla ei ollut pienintäkään valittamista ja vetomiehenä olit tapasi mukaan ensiluokkainen. 

 Toiseksi se mitä sinä kutsut epämääräiseksi mutinaksi oli sitä että kommentoin joitain ajotavan piirteitä vierustoverilleni ja ehkä muillekin jotka sattuivat ajamaan lähellä ja olemaan korvat höröllä. Enempään en katsonut olevan aihetta koska kyseessä ei ollut mitenkään akuutti riski eikä suoranaisesti ryhmäajon turvallisuus. 

Kolmanneksi koska en koe omaavani lähellekään riittävää auktoriteettia olisin esittänyt asiani ensimmäiseksi ja suoraan sinulle siinä tapauksessa että johonkin seikkaan olisi pitänyt puuttua ja vaikuttaa välittömästi. 

(Mutta koska sellaista ei ollut, taisin vain hieman huvittuneena kommentoida sinulle sitä kuinka HePo-lenkeillä ollaan joskus "reittispeksiuskovaisia" eli sitä kuinka on ennemmin ajettu kilometri avattua asfalttia kuin poistuttu GPS-reitiltä ja kierretty koko työmaa ja kuinka pienikin poikkeama GPS-reitiltä voi aiheuttaa kauheaa kalabaliikkia, sekaannusta ja epätietoisuutta tai, kuten sillä lenkillä kävi, porukan hajoamisen kahteen tai useampaan osaan.)




Mutta jotta epämääräinen mutinani saisi selvempää sisältöä luettelen tässä niitä "HePo-lenkkien ryhmäajon ominaispiirteiksi" kutsumiani juttuja:

(1) Ajetaan kovin leveässä parijonossa, jossa jonojen väliin mahtuisi kolmaskin jono.
(2) Ei seurata edelläolevan ajolinjaa, vaan haetaan oma vähän sen sivusta (ilmeisesti koska ei luoteta edelläajaviin vaan halutaan nähdä kaikki itse).
(3) Hidastetaan ensin ja näytetään käsimerkki vasta sitten.
(4) Varoitusmerkkejä näytetään innokkaasti, silloinkin kun kuoppa tai railo on kaukana ajolinjasta, mutta sitten ilmeisesti  väsytään ja kun kuoppa todella voi osua takana ajavien  mahdolliselle ajolinjalle ei enäy merkkiä eikä kuulu varoitusta.
(5) Ei muisteta lähteä rauhallisesti risteyksessä kääntymisen tai pysähtymisen jälkeen.
(6) Vetovuoroa vaihdetaan kiihdyttämällä ja täytetään syntyneet raot nykäisemällä.
(7) Yleinen epätietoisuus tilanteissa tienylityksissä joissa ollaan väistämisvelvollisia, huudetaan autoa ja mennään yli, huudetaan autoa ja pysähdytään, mennään yli vaikka osa on pysähtynyt.
(8) En tähän hätään muista muuta, mutta kyllä minä taas seuraavalla lenkillä jotain löydän - ja jos en löydä, niin keksin!

----------


## Isä nitro

Olen pohtinut jo pitkään, että mistähän johtuu kun keskiviikoisen lähdön jälkeen on lähes aina sangen tiukkaa keskustelua tällä palstalla? Tämä ei ole moite, ja jos kokisin asian ongelmaksi, tiedän kyllä mitä pitää tehdä. Vastapainona viikonloppulenkkeihin liittyvä keskustelu on taas enempi toteavaa, siis että milloin ja missä ja että kiitos seurasta. Huomiotani tukevat vaikkapa juuri tämän ketjun viestit #3586-#3588...

----------


## fiber

> Hyvä paras HePo-lenkkitoveri, ensinnäkin pitää muistaa kolme asiaa: (1) mä olen sellainen tyyppi joka on aina tyytymätön omaan itseensä mutta purkaa sen näkemällä sen rikan veljensä silmässä,  (2) mä en osaa enkä ehkä pystykään maksamaan takaisin kaikkea sitä mitä olen porukkalenkeiltä (ja niiden ansiokkailta vetäjiltä) saanut muuten kuin kirjoittamalla foorumilla (enkä näköjään oikein onnistu siinäkään) ja (3) mä kuulun niihin jotka kyllä osaavat neuvoa mutta eivät tehdä eivätkä ainakaan tehdä niin kuin itse muita neuvovat.
> ...
> Toiseksi se mitä sinä kutsut epämääräiseksi mutinaksi oli sitä että kommentoin joitain ajotavan piirteitä vierustoverilleni ja ehkä muillekin jotka sattuivat ajamaan lähellä ja olemaan korvat höröllä. Enempään en katsonut olevan aihetta koska kyseessä ei ollut mitenkään akuutti riski eikä suoranaisesti ryhmäajon turvallisuus. 
> ...
> Mutta jotta epämääräinen mutinani saisi selvempää sisältöä luettelen tässä niitä "HePo-lenkkien ryhmäajon ominaispiirteiksi" kutsumiani juttuja:
> 
> (1) Ajetaan kovin leveässä parijonossa, jossa jonojen väliin mahtuisi kolmaskin jono.
> (2) Ei seurata edelläolevan ajolinjaa, vaan haetaan oma vähän sen sivusta (ilmeisesti koska ei luoteta edelläajaviin vaan halutaan nähdä kaikki itse).
> (3) Hidastetaan ensin ja näytetään käsimerkki vasta sitten.
> ...



Kiitos kirkastuksesta. Tulkinta oli siis ihan omien korvieni välissä. Tuli nyt kuitenkin tämäkin miete selvitettyä. 

Turhan vaatimattomasti kirjoitat, sillä viestisi on täynnä asiaa, luettavaksi meille kahteenkin kertaan. Voit kyllä ihan ansiosta kiillottaa kilpeäsi (tai kypärääsi tai mikä pyöräilijällä tätä suojausta vastaisikaan): tietystikin olet vähintäänkin yhtä kelpoisa kipparoimaan.

Listasi mutinan aiheet ovat mielestäni yleistyneet viime vuosina myös kokeneiden ajajien kimpassa. Erityisesti merkkien näyttämisen puutteet ovat minusta riskitekijä. Toistetaan siis pääkohdat vielä kerran:
- Kun ajolinjalla on yksittäinen kuoppa, kärjen pitää muistaa ja jaksaa näyttää se jo kymmenen metriä ennen kuin ollaan kohdalla. Muuten ei jono ehdi reagoimaan eikä merkki toistumaan. 
- Kuoppainen osuus on hyvä kajauttaa tiedoksi ääneen. Tällöin jokainen varoo omalta osaltaan ja voi pitää kädet tangossa kiinni näyttämättä joka monttua erikseen.
- Ajolinjan ulkopuolella olevia kuoppia tai pieniä epätasaisuuksia on turha näyttää.

----------


## kuovipolku

Isä nitrolla on ilmeisesti eri numerointi kuin mulla sillä noissa viesteissä keskustellaan eräästä sunnuntaisesta lenkistä ja ilmoitetaan ensi sunnuntain erikoislähdöstä. Ehkä on parempi viitata päivämäärällä ja kellonajalla.

Toiseksi eihän täällä juurikaan ole keskustelua, etupäässähän täällä on tätä pelkkää minun ininääni. Ja last but not least, pelkästään näitä viestejä lukemalla - etenkään jos ei itse ollenkaan aja porukkalenkkejä maantiellä? - voi saada ihan väärän kuvan sekä ajetuista lenkeistä, niiden osallistujista että itse keskustelun luonteesta. Joten kannattaa välttää kovin hätäisiä päätelmiä ja olla pitämättä huomioitaan ainkaan kaikilta osin oikeaanosuneena.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Viikonlopun reiteistä sen verran, että idea siitä, että ajetaan muutamia vakioreittejä, on oikein hyvä. Reitit - ja etenkin taukopaikat - tulevat tutuiksi. Kun gepsissä on reitti, niin meno on aloittelijallakin varmaa mennen tullen. Aiempina vuosina saman reitin ajaminen eri porukoilla mahdollisti myös hitaampaan, perässä tulevaan ryhmään pudottautumisen (tai ryhmänvaihdon taukopaikalla). Nyt 80 ja 120 ovat omia reittejään, osittain toki samoja.

 Tärkeää on edelleen, että a) lähtöpaikalta taukopaikalle puhelimitse ilmoittamani määrä pyöräilijöitä _todella tulee_  :Hymy:  taukopaikalle (ja suunnilleen ilmoittamaani aikaan) ja b) kaikki osallistujat selviävät turvallisesti kotiin. 

Mitä reitin varrella muuten tapahtuu, _imho_, on enemmän valinnaista. Esimerkiksi erilaiset ad hoc -reittivariaatiot ovat toki mahdollisia (...mutta, juu, skynet... sorry, gepsit alkavat protestoida...). Myös taukopaikan jälkeen voidaan neuvotella, _imhho_, reittiä uudelleen, jos a) on reittiosaajia, ja b) on osallistujia pidemmälle tai lyhyemmälle tai muuten varioidulle reitille. --> _Joten: ei mikään estä kysymästä taukopaikalla, että olisiko halukkaita lyhyemmälle tai pidemmälle tai muutoin muutetulle paluureitille.

_Jk. Toki tässä on se vaara, että pääjoukko "sulaa" kokonaan pois pienemmiksi paluujoukoiksi ...mutta onko tämä muutos huonompaan vaiko parempaan?!?  :No huh!:

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko huomenna 10.6 Hakunilasta lähtijöitä 28-31 keskarilla?

----------


## LOKS

Jep. Olen lähdössä huomenna Hakunilasta. Ehdotan kohteeksi Monninkylän leipomoa https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125156. Lähtisin 10:15, 27-28 keskarilla. Nopeammat voisivat lähteä 10:30, jolloin olisimme yhtäaikaa tauolla. Siellä voisi vaihtaa ryhmää jos toinen nopeusryhmä on jostain syystä mieluisampi.

----------


## mizzu

Tulossa nopeampaan porukkaan eli noin 30-32 kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ starttaa lauantaina Maunulan majalta klo 10.30. Ehdotan reissua Spjutsundin kahvilaan ja takaisin; voidaan samalla tsekata, näkyykö ISOJA laivoja redillä. Aurinkoinen keli; muistakaa aurinkovoide & riittävästi juomaa mukaan. Ja jos meno maistuu, voi jatkaa pidemmällekin. (Minulle riittää, kun paluumatkalla ajan Immersbyn mäet.) Pidemmän kaavan ystävät voivat kiertää edelleen Nikkilään vaikka öljynjalostamon/Boxintien kautta. Koko reissun keskari 26, ajovauhti: vaihteleva, mutta sopiva  :Hymy:  ...yht. 80-90 km; ei pidetä turhaa kiirettä, kun on ikääkin kertynyt...

----------


## kuovipolku

Se on *Svartbäckin* kahvila! Ennen Svartbäck Segelsällskaps Paviljongen, mutta nykyään (otaksun :Hymy:  virallisestikin pelkkä SSS-Paviljongen.

Ei mulla muuta narinan aihetta, tällä kertaa:-) 


PS Spjutsundintie on aina hieno tie ajaa ja aivan varmasti jonkinasteinen elämys sellaiselle joka ei ole sitä aikaisemmin ajanut. 

PPS Spjutsundin lenkuralla voi myös kiertää "uusien" teiden eli Pokemantien (eli sen useimmissa kartoissa vielä nimettömänä oleva Spjutsundintien suoraan jalostamoalueeseen yhdistävä tien) kautta tai (sopivalla myötätuulella) Kilpilahdentien kautta. Ihan vain uteliaisuuden vuoksi voi toki ajaa myös kapean ja yleensä huomaamatta jäävän, vanhan mutta aikoinaan asfaltoidun (ja vielä järki päässä ajettavan) Kärraksentien (joka Pokemantien lailla yhdistää Svartbäckintien ja Spjutsundintien) kautta.



PPPS Se vinkki (minkä antaakseni alunperin aloin vastaamaan mutta unohdin sitten kokonaan) minkä voisin myös idän suunnan teitä kolunneena antaa on että pitemmän kaavan ystävät voivat hakea lisäkilometrinsä myös ns. Kitön lenkiltä eli kääntymällä Spjutsundintieltä Storuddintielle ja edelleen Kitöntielle - joka valitettavasti on pussinpohja eli umpikuja, mutta ajokokemuksena aivan varmasti sen yhden kerran arvoinen.

PPPPS Kitöntie päättyy vähän yllättäen, vasemmalla puolella olevan bussinkääntöpaikan jälkeen tie putoaa alaspäin ja ylittää kapean salmen vanhaa siltaa pitkin, mutta silloin ollaankin jo Linduddintiellä Löparön saaressa ja  asfaltti loppuu heti töppyrän laella. (Sopivalla pyörällä tai renkailla  voi toki jatkaa eteenpäinkin mutta joutuu palaamaan samaa tietä takaisin  ilman että on päässyt missään edes maisemia katsomaan.)

https://goo.gl/maps/rgzCgEpDPGD2

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Koukkupolvien lisäksi 50+ lenkillä oli tällä kertaa nuorempaakin väkeä  :Hymy:  ...mikä aina ilahduttaa, etenkin kun nuoariso jaksaa vetää pitkiä matkoja; erityiskiitos sekä Tassulle (vieraileva tähti Espsoosta) että nuorehkolle naiskuskille, joka paluumatkalla piti pitkään hyvää vauhtia piikkipaikalla. -- Harmillisesti Spjutsundintie on mennyt alkuosaltaan huonoon kuntoon  :Vihainen:  metsähakkuiden (ja niihin liittyvän raskaan liikenteen) vuoksi; loppuosa puolestaan oli entisenlainen eli erinomainen lenkkireitti (Tassukin kehui). -- Muuta: unohdin juomapullon pois, joten jouduin sinnittelemään 92 km (ovelta-ovelle) yhdellä pienellä, ja vieläpä alkoholittomalla (!) siideripullolla taukopaikalla juotuna. Keskari (samoin o-o): 26,7 ja maksimivauhti 52. Tässäpä oleellisimmat tällä kertaa... ainiin, yhteensä lenkillä oli 9 kuskia (ja osa selvisi jopa takaisinkin). 

Jk. Ajettiin paluumatkalla (muutoin eestaasreitin vaihtelun vuoksi) reipas Immersbyn mäkiosuus; ensikertalaiset kehuivat, ja vauhtiakin tuli pidettyä... mitä nyt koukkupolvet & teräspyörä antoivat myöten...  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

^ Jos läsnäolosta kiitellään niin mikäs siinä. Taisin mä vähä vetääkin, ainakin kotiinpäin tuli pitkä veto. :Vink: 

Spjutsundintie oli kiva pätkä, mutta aika reikänen. Ja olihan toi nyt aika jännä lenkki vetää valtaosa kelviä pitkin. Muuten ois ollu ok, mutta kun se kelvikin oli suurimmalta osin poikittaisrailonen, mikä tuntui varsinkin paluumatkalla kun ajoin vähä kovempaa. Mul on nää hepoilut nyt vähä jääny tänä vuonna ja varmaan jatkuu samaa rataa. :Irvistys:  Mut hienoo, että Pekka oot remmis taas!

----------


## kuovipolku

Kiva että Spjutsundintiestä tykättiin! (Eihän me sitä tosin millään lailla omisteta, kunhan tunnetaan tiettyä nöyrää ylpeyttä tämän puolen reiteistä) 

Siellä on tosiaan jo pitempään liikkunut poikkeuksellisen paljon raskasta kuorma-autokalustoa, koska alueelle on kaavoitettu uutta asutusta mikä tietenkin tarkoittaa tienrakennusta, maanajoa ja metsänkorjuuta. Onhan se muutenkin paikoin reikäinen, mutta onneksi ei siten kaoottisesti etteikö siellä olisi suhteellisen helppo ajaa porukassakin. Uuden Porvoontien kelvi nyt tietysti on mitä on, töyssyineen, poikittaissaumoineen ja -railoineenkin, mutta meillä idässä on totuttu siihen ettei elämä ole silkkiä vaan - eivätkä tietkään...

----------


## Jim717

Vantaankoskelta lähti 80 ryhmään hieman yli 10,  jos muistan oikein. Mukana oli eri tasoisia kuskeja ja siksi meno ei ollut kovin systemaattista parijonossa ajamista. Osa porukasta lähti 30 ryhmän mukaan. Kahvilalta lähdin hitaimman porukan mukana. Porukka jakaantui jonkin aja kuluttua, kun Pekka ja ilmeisesti muut lähtivät lyhempää reittiä. Meitä lähti 3 kiertämään pitkän lenkin reittiä ja koko reitillä tuli n. 108 km mittaa. Vedettiin kolmestaa hieman nopeampia vaihtoja ja keskari oli meidän kolmen osuudella vajaa 30 joka oli ok, koska mentiin paljon vastatuuleen. Nopeilla vaihdoilla ajaminen ja hieman pienemmässä porukassa sujui kyllä hyvin

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

> Vantaankoskelta lähti 80 ryhmään hieman yli 10,  jos muistan oikein. Mukana oli eri tasoisia kuskeja ja siksi meno ei ollut kovin systemaattista parijonossa ajamista. Osa porukasta lähti 30 ryhmän mukaan. Kahvilalta lähdin hitaimman porukan mukana. Porukka jakaantui jonkin aja kuluttua --



Jim717 kuvasi edellä osuvasti tämän päivän "ajosuoritteen" 28:n osalta, kiitos. 

Edellisen perusteella ja jatkona: Mielestäni _28 voitaisiin jakaa hitaampaan ja nopeampaan porukkaan jo lähdössä_. Paljon toki auttaisi myös, jos ja kun 30-ryhmään siirtyisi pääosa kovakuntoisista 28:n ajajista... Mutta jos ja kun eivät siirry, niin jakaminen "tasoryhmiin" pitää, imho, ottaa käyttöön - ehkä myös 30:ssä...?!? Tässä olisi monia etuja: pienemmät ajoryhmät, enemmän vetovuoroja, turvallisempaa & rennompaa ajamista (etenkin huonokuntoisilla tieosuuksilla) jne.

Jk. Jos edellä oli _risuja_, niin kiitosta tulee 28:lle ylämäkien maltillisesta ajamisesta kautta lenkin - ja koko viikonlopun osalta ojennetaan _ruusut_ naiskuskeille, jotka ansiokkaasti vetivät ryhmiä molempina päivinä; kypärännosto teille  :Cool: 

Jjk. Ilmiantakaa minulle kuski/vetäjä, joka haluaa _oikeasti_ ajaa/vetää 25/26:n keskarilla. Tällainen kaveri olisi "kullanarvoinen", koska hyppäys 28:n ja 30:n ryhmiin on liian suuri monille kauden myöhemmin aloittaneille/aloittelijoille. Säännöllisen vetäjän/vetäjien avulla saataisiin 25-26:n keskari (...vaikka ajaisivat 27:n vauhtia myöhemmin kesällä) takaisin ajo-ohjelmaan & vakioporukka sille kasaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...tässä vielä - yleisön pyynnöstä & muistin virkistykseksi - animoituja videoita parijonossa ajamisesta ja vaihtamisesta: sekä nopea että hidas telaketjuvaihto (engl. rotating double paceline; vastaavia ohjevideoita voi hakea lisää hakusanalla 'cycling double paceline' esim. YouTubesta ). --> Huomaa, että hitaassa telaketjussa ajettaessa vaihto pitää ilmoittaa ajokavereille ääneen sanomalla ja/tai käsimerkillä, koska näin vältetään ns. hässäkkävaihto...

Jk. Btw: Jos joku löytää netistä ankarasti varottavan eli vältettävän _hässäkkävaihdon videon_  :Sekaisin: , niin voi linkittäää (...mutta mukaan varoitus: älkää tehkö näin...  :No huh!:  )

----------


## Trollberga

Ehdottaisin käytäntöä, joka yhdistää nopean telaketjun parhaat puolet hitaaseen: hitaassa telaketjussa "hitaampaan" (yleensä vasemmanpuoleiseen) jonoon vaihtava vetovuorolainen jättäytyy heti "nopeammasta" (yleensä oikeanpuoleisesta) jonosta poistuttuaan hieman varsinaisen vetäjän eli "nopeamman" jonon kärkiajajan taakse. Tämä sujuvoittaa vaihtoja. Mielestäni tarkoituksenmukaista ei ole, että kärkipari ajaa tarkalleen rinnakkain, vaan että "hitaampi" jono on jo valmiiksi aavistuksen verran "nopeamman" jonon takana eli oikeastaan hieman takaviistossa. Mitenkään välttämätöntä tämä ei toki ole, mutta jos vauhtia on vähänkään enemmän, ryhmäajo myös ns. hitaassa telaketjussa sujuu tällä tavalla mukavammin. Tuolla Pekan jakamalla hitaan telaketjun opetusvideolla noin oikeastaan toimitaankin.  Rauhallisilla rupattelulenkeillä voi sen sijaan olla hauskempi pyöritellä rinta rinnan. 

(Ja sivutuulessa periaatteessa pitäisi vaihtaa tuulen puolelle, eli jos tuuli puhaltaa oikealta, hitaampi jono onkin oikealla. Mutta ehkäpä tästä ortodoksiasta on parempi olla ihan hiljaa vaan.)

----------


## Team-o

Oliko huomenna to klo 18 Vkoskelle menossa porukkaa? ..sää olisi ainakin timanttinen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tänä iltana toteutui yksi keskiviikkolenkeille ominainen juttu. Syynä on tietenkin osin meidän osallistujien joskus jopa naurettavuuksiin asti menevä tapa olla aivan viime hetkeensaakka päättämättä - ainakaan selvästi ja avoimesti - mihin nopeusryhmään lähtee mukaan...

Vapaavauhdin jälkeen taisi lähteä 38, sitten 36 jota 37:ksi ehdittiin kutsua. Kaikki kolme olivat mukavan kokoisia, pikemmin liian isoja kuin liian pieniä. Sitten meni ainakin minulta ohi lähtikö 35 vai 34 tai lähtikö siihen väliin ollenkaan ryhmää - ja sitten lähtikin jo vain kolmen miehen vahvuinen ryhmä jota siinä vaiheessa luulin 34:ksi mutta jonka lenkin loppupuolella kuulin olevan 32. Mittatielle jäi 30:een isohkon ryhmän verran ja vielä saattoi riittää ajajia yhteen ryhmään senkin jälkeen.

Läksin mukaan lähinnä moraaliseksi tueksi enkä käynytkään vetämässä kuin lähinnä silmänlumeeksi noin minuutin per veto; kolme muuta ajajaa eivät karttaneet työntekoa ja keskariksi tulikin sitten täysin ilman revittelyjä 34 km/h. Kiva ja päivän kuntoon sopiva lenkki mulle; muut olisivat ehkä päässeet helpommalla lähtemällä isompaan 36/37:ään!


Niin, mutta mitäköhän se kuovipolku tällä kertaa yrittää tällä kaikella sanoa?

No, kai lähinnä sitä että voisi olla etenkin ylöspäin siirtymistä pohtivien mutta sitä vielä epäröivien kannalta kivempaa että olisi hieman etukäteiskäsitystä siitä minkälainen ryhmä mihinkin vauhtiin on lähdössä; nytkin ymmärsin että osa 32:sta harkinneista jätti lähtemättä mukaan kun ryhmä oli niin pieni. 

Ja toisekseen tietysti sitä että hyvin suurelle osalle kuskeista hyppy nopeampaan ryhmään olisi kaikin tavoin fiksumpi vaihtoehto, olkoonkin että siitä voisi - ehkä ja joskus - joutua maksamaan lopussa sillä että ei olisikaan ryhmänsä ensimmäisten joukossa Uudella Porvoontiellä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Kertauksen vuoksi: kuntoa saa lisää kahdella tapaa; tai kolmella, jos myös irtiotto- ja loppukirivoimaa haluaa. 

Ekax: lähtee nopeampaan ryhmään kuin oma kunto on, ja tokax: vaihtaa pykälää raskaammalle vaihteelle kuin on alkukaudella käyttänyt (mutta pyrkii säilyttämään saman pyöritysnopeuden eli kadenssin) ja kolmannex: ajaa voimaharjoitukset erikseen kestävyysharjoituksista, esim. mäissä vääntää raskaammalla vaihteella (= siis omassa ylämäkitreenissä, ei suinkaan hidastamassa vauhtia ryhmässä  :Vink: , kuten yleinen virehe porukka-ajoissa näkyy aina vaan olevan...)

Jk. Tiistain ja torstain "pudotusajoihin" V-koskelta pitää ehdottomasti osallistua - wannabeekunnonparantajien - ja niiden mäkikireihin (Klaukkala, Nurmijärvi ym.) myäs. Nuorempana minäkin kävin tippumassa (en tosin aina) useammassakin "yhteislähtötreenissä", juu...

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Juhannusaatonaaton perinteinen iltalenkki. Ks. Espoon Lenkit:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...77#post2678577

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ voisi, imho, ajella Tuusulanjärven kiertäen. Lyhyemmän matkan ystävät voivat kääntyä paluumatkalle jo Unkalla (ja Vanhan Tuusulantien kautta takaisin Stadiin). Reitti sisältää (jälleen) runsaasti pyöräteitä, joten wauhti ei karkaa ...ainakaan alkumatkalla  :Vink: 

Jk. Sain palautetta, että on myös neljäs (4.) tapa kehittää kuntoa: pidentää ajomatkaa!!! ...ts. Porvoossa käyneet ovat puolet paremmassa kunnossa kuin (vain) Keravalla "pyörähtäneet"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jorma löhman

Tätä Pornaisten 100 km:n lenkkiä ei ole äskettäin ajettu. Voisimme ottaa vaikka sen huomenna lauantaina klo 10.30. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125048

----------


## Jim717

> Tätä Pornaisten 100 km:n lenkkiä ei ole äskettäin ajettu. Voisimme ottaa vaikka sen huomenna lauantaina klo 10.30. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125048



Millä nopeudella tämä on tarkoitus kiertää

----------


## jorma löhman

HePon sivulla lauantailenkki on speksattu 27 km keskarilla, mutta usein se ei ihan riitä. Vauhti voidaan sopia lähtöpaikalla kaikille sopivaksi tai jakaa porukka useampaan ryhmään.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI M2-A01W laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jorma löhman

En pääse tänään.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ lenkillä oli tällä kertaa 5 kuskia, joista 3 ajoi Tuusulanjärven ympäri, 2 palasi Unkkalta Stadiin (allek. ovelta-ovelle 57 km). Keskari oli riittävä (25-26 km/h), pidemmälle lähteneillä hieman enemmän kuin meillä lyhyemmän kaavan kuskeilla (joista toinen oli vieläpä nuarisosarjaa, mutta vähän kilometrejä ajelleena kiitteli muutoin sopivan pituisesta riennosta). Alkumatka sujui lämpimässä myötätuulessa, mutta paluumatkan "loppumetreillä" eli Siltamäen kohdalta alkaen tuli muutama tippa vettä, ja Oulunkylän tietämille saakka sitten sateli vähän enemmän ...sen jälkeen "rannikko" oli lähes kuiva, kuten tavallista.

JK. Jatkan vielä sunnuntain lenkkiraportilla: Ajelin 28:n kanssa Rusutjärvelle, jossa siirryi omalle lenkille eli paluumatkalle Stadiin (ovelta-ovelle tuii 71 km). V-kosken lähtöpaikalle saapui (sateen uhasta ja lomakauden alkamisesta huolimatta) n. 30 kuskia, jotka jaettiin tasoryhmiin. Taukopaikka oli Lottakahvila, jonne ajettiin Tuusulanjärvi pohjoisen kautta kiertäen. Sadetta ei allek. lenkille sattunut, aurinkokin näyttäytyi lopuksi; vrt. lauantain sateiset loppukilometrit.

JJK. Kiitos sunnuntain hyville vetäjille!!!

----------


## CdF

Lähden tänään uhmaamaan itseäni suurempia voimia ja tulen kokeilemaan, miten kauan kestän mukana hitaimmassa ryhmässä. Eihän tämä muuten selviä. Mittatiellä nähdään.

----------


## timppa_234

Keskivikkolenkillä oli tänään reilut 10 kuskia vaikka alkuilta oli ollut märkä ja juhannus tulossa. Näköjään voi luottaa että paikalla on aina sakkia. Jakaannuttiin nopeaan ja hitaaseen ryhmään. Hitaampi ajoi sitä 30:ä niin kuin yleensäkin hitain poppoo. Tällä viikolla maantieuransa aloittanut pysyi myös hyvin mukana. Ajokeli oli bueno, käytännössä kuivat tiet.

----------


## CdF

Oli hurjaa. Löysin kotiin. Tulen uudestaan. Ovelta-ovelle 81 km.  

Kiitos meidän pikkupoppoolle ja hauskaa juhannusta!

----------


## duris

Hieno ilma oli vaikka iltapäivällä näyttikin huolestuttavalta. Nopeamman ryhmän keskari 41km/h

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jim717

Kovaa meni nopea porukka. Meidän 4 hengen hidas ajoin Stravan "HePon keskiviikkolenkki Boxin kautta"-segmentin mukaan 30.5 keskaria. Jotenkin helposti meni, liekö tuulet olleet suosiolliset. Nopeus oli 28 ryhmän perusvauhti eli CdF voi hyvin mennä 28 ryhmään. Jopa sunnuntain Vantaankosken lyhyemmällä lenkillä (n. 80 km), koska puolessa välissä on kahvi+munkkitauko. Nopeammat renkaat, niin 30 ryhmään voit kunnon puolesta mennä vaikka heti  :Hymy: 
Taidan itse mennä sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta 130 km lenkille, jos säät on ok

----------


## jorma löhman

Roosan 80 Km:n 30 B ryhmään lähti 13 kuskia. Lähdössä sovittiin, että ajetaan lähelle 30 km/t ja vaihdot hoidetaan vastapäivään pyöritetyllä telaketjulla. Roosalla sovittiin, että kokeillaan nopeampaa telaketjua, kun vastatuulikin oli niin voimakas. Vaihtosysteemi pelasi hyvin ottaen huomioon ettemme olleet porukassa sitä treenanneet ja samalla vastatuuliosuus ei käynyt kenenkään voimille liikaa. Koskella keskari oli 30,1 km/t, joten speksikin piti vähintäänkin hyvin.

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitos kaikille ja vielä lisäkiitos Jormalle! Olipas erinomainen lenkki, vaikka välillä kersantin vaistot mäkitehoista ja merkeistä välillä heräsivätkin... Tosi kiva, että kaikki pysyivät porukassa, normaalia Katriinantien repeämää ei lasketa...  Jatkuva telaketju maukasta. Tätä lisää!





> Roosan 80 Km:n 30 B ryhmään lähti 13 kuskia. Lähdössä sovittiin, että ajetaan lähelle 30 km/t ja vaihdot hoidetaan vastapäivään pyöritetyllä telaketjulla. Roosalla sovittiin, että kokeillaan nopeampaa telaketjua, kun vastatuulikin oli niin voimakas. Vaihtosysteemi pelasi hyvin ottaen huomioon ettemme olleet porukassa sitä treenanneet ja samalla vastatuuliosuus ei käynyt kenenkään voimille liikaa. Koskella keskari oli 30,1 km/t, joten speksikin piti vähintäänkin hyvin.

----------


## JiiTee

Kiinnostako telaketju 70km tiistaina Vantaankoskelta? 18.00 perinteinen aloitusaika
Monesti on ajettu 70km lenkura https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9542669
Speksi noin 32 eli helpohko.
Tausta:
Tänään 80+km Roosa 30B ryhmä ajoi telaketjua loppumatkan. Olipas taas kivaa!
En yhtään tiedä mikä meno on ollut Koskella. Oma kunto ei riitä kisakuskien kyytiin.
Säävarauksella: Onko tulijoita tiistaiksi? Anna itsesi ilmi, jotta lenkki toteutuu!

JiiTee

----------


## JTJ

!30 km lenkillä oli vain neljä kuskia, mutta sitäkin vahvempia vetomiehiä. Ajettiin melko tuulisissa olosuhteissa noin 32 km/h keskinopeudella. Sää oli aurinkoinen koko matkan, vaikka sadepilviä bongatiin ja Hyvinkäällä jouduttiin ajamaan noin 5 metriä märällä tiellä. Kiitos ajoseurasta! Ensi viikolla sitten uudelleen!

----------


## fiber

^^Alustavasti mukana. 18.00 vai 18.30 vai jokin muu aika?

----------


## JiiTee

Muoks. Laitoin 18.00 perinteisesti. Itselle 18.30 olisi parempi, mutta ei rikota perinnettä :-)




> ^^Alustavasti mukana. 18.00 vai 18.30 vai jokin muu aika?

----------


## timppa_234

mukana tiistaina 32 lenkillä telaketjuilemassa.

----------


## Privileged

Huomenna tiistaina on tarjolla myös Bianchi-cupin Kuusijärven osakilpailu. Harrasteeseen voi osallistua ilman lisenssiäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Team-o

Alustavasti mukana huomenna ti klo 18 Vkoski

----------


## JiiTee

Suunnitelma on edelleen hengissä. Jos kyppiuutisten säähän luottamista, pääsen töihin maatiepyörällä, josta Koskelle.
Perun päivällä, jos tilanne vaatii. Toivottavasti päästään ajaman!





> Kiinnostako telaketju 70km tiistaina Vantaankoskelta? 18.00 perinteinen aloitusaika
> Säävarauksella: Onko tulijoita tiistaiksi? Anna itsesi ilmi, jotta lenkki toteutuu!
> 
> JiiTee

----------


## JiiTee

Näemmä yllä painovirhepaholainen. Telaketjulenkin reitti on https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9542669 Korjaan myös alkuperäiseen




> Suunnitelma on edelleen hengissä. Jos kyppiuutisten säähän luottamista, pääsen töihin maatiepyörällä, josta Koskelle.
> Perun päivällä, jos tilanne vaatii. Toivottavasti päästään ajaman!

----------


## Pekka Eronen

Ilmoittautuu. Sääntiedottajat eivät juurikaan sateella uhkaile.

----------


## Team-o

> Näemmä yllä painovirhepaholainen. Telaketjulenkin reitti on https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9542669 Korjaan myös alkuperäiseen



..kolmesta neljäänkuskia ja 6ms tuuli. Pohdin vielä viimeminuuteille asti..

----------


## JiiTee

Voi sinne joku muukin tulla...

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HibaHaba

> Voi sinne joku muukin tulla...
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juu, meikä myös tulossa.

----------


## Team-o

> Juu, meikä myös tulossa.




Yritän ehtiä vielä

----------


## fiber

> ..kolmesta neljäänkuskia ja 6ms tuuli. Pohdin vielä viimeminuuteille asti..



Kahdeksan lähti matkaan, yksi jäi pian omalle lenkille. Oikein kiva telaketjulenkki, kiitos JiiTee & co.

----------


## CdF

Tuleeko Kuninkaanmäkeen huomennakin kuskeja siihen hitaampaan noin 28-30 km/h ryhmään, niin pääsisi ryhmässä ajamaan? Muutoin menen sitten vähän eri suunnalle omalle lenkille.

----------


## JiiTee

70 km telaketjulenkki ajettiin menestyksekkäästi. 
Moni kehui lenkkiä, ja otetaan viikon päästä tiistaiana 18.00 uusiksi. Sama reitti. 
Jos saadaan tarpeeksi porukkaa, jaetaan kahtia: osa kaipasi karvan kovempaa menoa, osalle tässä vauhdissa oli tarpeeksi. 
Keskariksi tuli 33.3 ja matkaa suunniteltu 70. Alussa kastuttiin, mutta nopeasti kesä kuivasi.


HibaHaba: kiitos kartturin roolista! Fiber: kiitos lisäkiparoinninsta!Kiitos kaikille osallistujille maistuvasta ja siististi sujuneesta lenkistä! 
Yksi vaaratilanne tosin tuli, kun himmatiin Palojoen mäkeen: Edellä ajaneen vauhti hidastui nopeasti ja tuli pyörien kosketus. Ei onneksi käynyt mitään.

Huonossa kunnossa olevan sunnuntaipyöräilijän datat linkin takana. Meitä lähti lenkile muuten yhdeksän, yksi jäi pois :-)





> Kahdeksan lähti matkaan, yksi jäi pian omalle lenkille. Oikein kiva telaketjulenkki, kiitos JiiTee & co.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Kunkun 34-ryhmään lähti vain viisi kuskia, joten ajo oli siistiä ja häröilytöntä. Stravan mukaan keskiviikkolenkki ajettiin 35km/h nopeudella, eli ei pahasti yli speksin. 

Paluumatkalla Herttoniemen teollisuusalueella HSL:n bussi 911, linjalla 79 ohitti hitaasti hihaa hipoen minut ja toisen pyöräilijän, ruiskuttaen villisti lasinpesunestettä. Tämä ruiskutus jatkui minuutteja jahdatessani tätä ihmiskyrpää pitkin Hertoniemeä, jotta saisin hänestä valokuvan. Asiasta on jo somessa avautuminen, ja valitusta lähtee huomenna hatutuksen laannuttua myös HSL:lle/Nobinalle.

----------


## Jim717

32 ryhmä polki Stravan segmentin mukaan 33.6 km/h. Paluumatkalla minä ja toinen kaveri jonon perältä lähdettiin Hakunilan suuntaan, kun muut matkasivat Viikkiin päin. Eli jos joku ihmetteli minne hävisimme.

----------


## nikib

Vapaassa vauhdissa IBD:n hatkaspesialistit olivat varustautuneet tempohaalareilla ja Scottin aerokypärillä+pyörillä. Lopputuloksena enimmäkseen paritempona ajettuna nipistettiin reittiennätyksestä melkein minuutti pois. 51:07min 44.1kmh

https://www.strava.com/segments/9267171?filter=overall

----------


## nikobiker

Olen tulossa huomenna sunnuntaina raskaammalla kalustolla Vantaankoskelle ja ajelisin max. 28 ryhmässä. Hitaampikin käy. Laitan lyhyemmän reitin Garminiini eli tämän https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438720 täältä https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...QOCVIs/pubhtml

----------


## Mik@

Olen tulossa huomenna mukaan ja vähän tutustumaan HePonkin lenkkitoimintaan. Tarkoitus osallistua 120 km:n lenkille. Hepon sivuilta katselin että tarjolla olisi useita keskariryhmiä. Toivotaan että löytyy sopiva ryhmä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JiiTee

Aika harvoin tulee useampia pidemmän lenkin nopeusryhmiä. Muodostuvat ovat yleensä 30(+?) tai (harvoin?) 32 tms. 
Viime sunnuntaina tuli 2 lyhyttä 30 ryhmää, ek oli oikeasti 30+, 30 sekä 5 hengen pitkä 30 ja siinä kaikki. Ryhmien muodostuminen riippuu säästä, osallistujista  ja varmaan vaikka kuun asennosta! 
Tervetuloa!a




> Tarkoitus osallistua 120 km:n lenkille. Hepon sivuilta katselin että tarjolla olisi useita keskariryhmiä. Toivotaan että löytyy sopiva ryhmä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PelkonenBrother

Itse ajattelin myös tulla huomenna tutustumaan hepon maantieajoon. 26-28km/h ja 80km olisi tavoitteena. Katsotaan kuinka käy.

----------


## tinke8

Ensikertalaisena tulossa. Pitäisi olla opastus?

----------


## PelkonenBrother

Kiitoksia lenkkiseurasta. Täytyy tulla uudestaankin.

----------


## nikobiker

Ensikertalaisten värittämä "26-27"-ryhmä ajoi oikein siististi 26,4 keskarilla lyhyemmän lenkin. Pikkuisen piti innokkaimpia ylämäissä toppuutella, kun tehot tuppasivat välillä karkailemaan. Lisäksi pari uukkaria meikäläisen navigointivirheiden seurauksena. Ensi kerralla moni voikin siirtyä nopeampiin ryhmiin... osa Siippoon Nesteellä näin jo tekikin. Kaksi siirtyi "28"-ryhmään ja saatiin vaihdossa kaksi tilalle. Lisäksi yksi noukittiin paluumatkalla tienposkesta mukaan.

Tuulesta huolimatta hieno ajosää ja hieno lenkki. Kiitokset!

----------


## tinke8

> Ensikertalaisten värittämä "26-27"-ryhmä ajoi oikein siististi 26,4 keskarilla lyhyemmän lenkin. Pikkuisen piti innokkaimpia ylämäissä toppuutella, kun tehot tuppasivat välillä karkailemaan. Lisäksi pari uukkaria meikäläisen navigointivirheiden seurauksena. Ensi kerralla moni voikin siirtyä nopeampiin ryhmiin... osa Siippoon Nesteellä näin jo tekikin. Kaksi siirtyi "28"-ryhmään ja saatiin vaihdossa kaksi tilalle. Lisäksi yksi noukittiin paluumatkalla tienposkesta mukaan.
> 
> Tuulesta huolimatta hieno ajosää ja hieno lenkki. Kiitokset!



Kiitokset lenkeistä, hieno kokemus, täytyy ottaa uusiksi. T. yksi ensikertalaisista, joka vaihtoi ryhmää.

----------


## JTJ

Pidemmälle lenkille lähti yhdeksän kuskia. Ajettiin menomatka myötätuuleen peräti 33 km/h. Paluumatkalla oli sivuvastaisia pätkiä ja päätettiin ajaa nopealla telaketjulla, mikä toimikin aivan mainiosti ja keskinopeuskin pysyi kolmessakympissä. Ehkä pienenä tyylivirheenä ei huomattu kääntää telaketjun suuntaa Yli-Lepsämän tiellä, kun nopeampi jono joutui ajamaan tuulen puolella. Toisin päin olisi mennyt himpun verran keveämmin. Lisäksi vedettiin taas muutama mäkisegmentti vapaalla vauhdilla. Hieno lenkki kaikin puolin. Kiitokset siitä koko porukalle!

Tiistaina voisi taas tulla pyörittämään telaketjua Vantaankoskelle klo 18:00.

----------


## JiiTee

Näyttää isolla todennäköisyydellä ajokelille!



> 70 km telaketjulenkki ajettiin menestyksekkäästi. 
> Moni kehui lenkkiä, ja otetaan viikon päästä tiistaiana 18.00 uusiksi. Sama reitti. 
> Jos saadaan tarpeeksi porukkaa, jaetaan kahtia: osa kaipasi karvan kovempaa menoa, osalle tässä vauhdissa oli tarpeeksi. 
> Keskariksi tuli 33.3 ja matkaa suunniteltu 70.

----------


## Team-o

> Näyttää isolla todennäköisyydellä ajokelille!



Kiitoksia su pitkälle 30/33kmh ryhmälle, hyvä treenikokonaisuus ja JTJ:ltä ja kirikaverilta nähtiin melkoiset vapaat osuudet! 

Vastoin sunnuntaista lupailuani ti klo 18 telaketju jääkin minulta väliin harmi vaan. Noh vielä ehtisi treenaamaan ennen Vuelta Vantaa kuntoajoa 23.7. Sinnehän voi mennä vaikka joukkueella mukaan, ote Vueltan sivuilta:
"Tapahtumassa lasketaan yhteisaika pääsarjaan osallistuville mies- tai naisjoukkueille. Joukkueeseen voi ilmoittaa 3-4 jäsentä. Yhteisaika lasketaan kolmen nopeimman osalta"

----------


## Privileged

Varoitus huomiselle keskiviikkolenkille! Jokivarrentieltä kun käännytään Kuninkaantielle niin risteyksessä on kasa lasinmuruja. Ajakaa hieman varovaisemmin tuo kohta jos sattuu ettei sitä ole putsattu lenkkiin mennessä.

----------


## JiiTee

8 miestä lenkille. Vaikka lajinsa tuulikin, aika huimaa kyytiä mentiin ja telaketjukin toimi hyvin. Aurinkokannelle siirtyneelle tuli tekninen (ketju Palojoen alamäessä), ja loistavana kipparina en huomannut, vaikka katsoin, että ovathan kaikki mukana Palojen ylämäen jälkeen. Ehkä väsymys painoi. Ennen Lahelaa totesin, että jalka painaa ja en rimpuile mukana enää. Siinä vaiheessa keskinopeus oli reilut 36 ja keskiwatit noin 210. Lahelassa teknisen saanut saavutti, kun pysähdyin banaanin mittaiselle. Ajettiin vajaata kolmeakymppiä Koskelle, 33.6 näytti siellä keskari. Pääjoukko rapsannee loppumatkasta, taatusti heillä reilusti alle 2h. Kiitos ajoseuralle!





> Näyttää isolla todennäköisyydellä ajokelille!

----------


## JTJ

Joo, vauhdikasta menoa oli. Vantaankoskella keskinopeus oli tasan 36 km/h. Vaikka keskinopeus hieman laski, niin tehot nousivat loppua kohden ja Katriinantiellä neljään mieheen supistunut telaketju venähti yhdeksi jonoksi. Kaksi vetoporukasta loppumetreillä tippunutta kuskiakin tuli Vantaankoskelle pienellä erolla ja koko porukka oli oikein tyytyväinen päivän treeniin. Hyvä, että nämä tiistailenkitkin on saatu nyt pyörimään, kun tänä kesänä en ole ehtinyt keskiviikkoina vielä kertaakaan Kuninkaanmäkeen.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Varoitus huomiselle keskiviikkolenkille! Jokivarrentieltä kun käännytään Kuninkaantielle niin risteyksessä on kasa lasinmuruja. Ajakaa hieman varovaisemmin tuo kohta jos sattuu ettei sitä ole putsattu lenkkiin mennessä.



Se on putsattu.

Nimim, "Vanha juuriharja repussa"

----------


## wilier-08

Tänään Vantaankoski klo18.00 tarjolla reipasta lenkkiä 50km,jos tulee vähintään 6 kuskia voidaan ajaa joukkueajona,Master2 kisavauhtia. Kalevi

----------


## wilier-08

> Tänään Vantaankoski klo18.00 tarjolla reipasta lenkkiä 50km,jos tulee vähintään 6 kuskia voidaan ajaa joukkueajona,Master2 kisavauhtia. Kalevi



Viisi kuskia saatiin lenkille,tuuli vähän haittasi mutta kovaa mentiin,54km 37,5 km/h,Kiitos osallistujille.

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko huomenna 10.30 lähtijöitä Hakunilasta suht. tasa- ja rauhallisvauhtiselle, (n. 30 km/h) lenkille.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ ajeli 4:llä kuskilla (joista 2 uusia) trad. lentokentän ympäri.  Allek. mittariin kertyi 49 km keskarilla 24 km/h (= ideaalinen lenkki  ei-niin-paljon-kilometrejä-vielä-ajelleille  :Hymy: , joita oli mukana).

Jk. Nyt on omalla kohdalla ajettuna maantiellä 1800 km, ja pisin ajomatka 90 km.
Jjk.  Suunnitelmissa olisi lähiviikkoina kiertää trad. TdH-reittiä (pohjois- ja loppuosa),  mahdollisesti sunnuntailenkin yhteydessä Palojoen kautta Jokelaan  jne., arviolta n. 120 km, keskari n. 26-27 km/h. (Ja toki nopeampiakin kuskeja/ryhmiä voi lähteä mukaan.)

----------


## ristopee

Oli hyvä lenkki sen 10km minkä ehdin olla mukana ennenkuin tekninen vika (takavaihtajan epäkunto) pysäytti kuskin. Tänään opin sen, että taksia tilatessa kannattaa sanoa että pyörästä saa pyörät/vanteet irti. Nopeuttaa kyydin saamista merkittävästi, kun ei tarvitse odottaa sitä lähiseutujen ainoaa tila-autoa.

----------


## Tomi S

28-ryhmä ajoi mainion kipparin vetämänä tasaisella teholla hienon lenkin. Alamäissä oli mukava rullailla kun ei tarvinnut peesissäkään jarrutella ja ylämäet mentiin rauhallisesti. Hienoa työtä vetäjältä ! Uutta asfalttiakin tullut sinne tänne  :Hymy:  Keskari tais olla 29,2 ja n.75km. Kiitos.

----------


## JTJ

34-ryhmä jatkoi ketjujen paikkailuyrityksen jälkeen seitsemän hengen voimin matkaa nopealla telaketjulla. Klaukkalassa oli sateen uhkaa ilmassa, mutta käännyttiin sopivasti takaisin ennen kuin alkoi ropisemaan. Sää olikin mitä mainioin ja Klakkalasta Jokelaan mentiin kevyessä myötätuulessa pitkiä pätkiä noin neljänkympin keskarilla. Taukopaikalla yksi joutui jättämään ryhmän migreenioireiden vuoksi, mutta saimme 30-ryhmästä kaksi vahvistusta lisää. Paluumatkalla kevyeen vastatuuleen ajettiin hieman kovemmilla ja loppua kohden nousevilla tehoilla ja speksi piti hyvin Vantaankoskelle. Telaketju pyöri mallikkaasti koko matkan, vaikka osa porukasta ajoi eka kertaa nopealla telaketjulla. Hieno lenkki kaikin puolin. Ehkä kannattaa jatkossakin suosia pitkillä lenkeillä nopeaa telaketjua, kun matka taittuu sillä niin mukavasti.

----------


## Tassu

> 28-ryhmä ajoi mainion kipparin vetämänä tasaisella teholla hienon lenkin. Alamäissä oli mukava rullailla kun ei tarvinnut peesissäkään jarrutella ja ylämäet mentiin rauhallisesti. Hienoa työtä vetäjältä ! Uutta asfalttiakin tullut sinne tänne  Keskari tais olla 29,2 ja n.75km. Kiitos.



Pitkään mietin koskella, että mihin ryhmään lähen, mutta oli kyllä hyvä päätös lähteä kipparoimaan kakskasia. Pieni porukka (6 kuskia) ja yksi jono (imho hyvä juttu). Ennen taukoa saatiin vahvistusta joukkoon joten paluumatka menikin kahdessa jonossa, niin pääsi halukkaat vetään kans. Huomionarvoista, että meidänkin joukossa yksi ensikertalainen ryhmäajon suhteen, hyvin meni, ainakin näin kärjestä katsottuna. Harmillisesti meikältä meni rengas ekan kilsan jälkeen, mutta meni sillee kivasti, että pamahti kunnolla, joten rengas oli jo valmiiksi otettu pois kehältä, ei tarvinnu rengasrautaa ollenkaan. Ja kun oon opetellu ton CO2:n käytön niin voidaan todeta, että en oo ikinä vaihtanu sisuria näin nopeasti kuin tänään. En ole vielä tutkinu rengasta, jos siinä ilmenee jotain erityistä niin laitan tänne, mutta epäilys oli, että rengas olis noussu kehältä pois (äänekäs pamaus ja sisuri saman tien tyhjä ja riekaleina). Tosi helposti meni rengas takas. Ja kesti kotiin.

Keli oli loistava ja matka eteni jouhevasti. Oli kyllä mukava todeta, että paljon uutta asfalttia oli ilmestyny, en ookaan pitkään aikaan hepoillu niin ei ole päässy näkeen paikkoja. Tämä oli hyvä jatkumo perjantain ns. juhannuslenkille Bembölestä. Kiitos kaikille, kun jaksoitte ajella tollee rauhassa. Osa olis varmaan voinu mennä suosilla 30-ryhmään. :Hymy: 

Mut sitä mä ihmettelen, että mihin on kadonnu ne alhaisen vauhdit kuskit. Vai onko kaikki jo ylennetty. Eihän sinne koskelle jääny kuin muutama 26-ryhmään. Vai eikö oo vetäjiä...

----------


## fiber

> yksi joutui jättämään ryhmän migreenioireiden vuoksi



Kunnon selkäjumppa taukopaikalla olisi varmaan palauttanut ajokunnon. Kun tein sen kotona ja otin gramman Panadolia, oli oireet poissa puolessa tunnissa. Omilla lenkeillä ei tosiaan tarvitse pitää katsetta niin ylhäällä, joten ehkä ensi kerralla porukkalenkille särkylääkettä jo valmiiksi ja lippa ylös  :Hymy:  

Sen verran koko kropassa tuntui jo taukopaikalla, että jos veditte vielä loppukolmanneksen nousevilla tehoilla, olisi viimeistään siinä vaiheessa pitänyt siirtyä 30+ ryhmään. Hyvä treeni tuli kaikesta huolimatta ja kiva lenkki oli! Toivottavasti pääsen myös ensi viikonloppuna.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

> Mut sitä mä ihmettelen, että mihin on kadonnu ne alhaisen vauhdit kuskit. Vai onko kaikki jo ylennetty. Eihän sinne koskelle jääny kuin muutama 26-ryhmään. Vai eikö oo vetäjiä...



Juu, ei ole. 25-26-vetäjä on ollut jo pidempään tilauksessa, mutta ei ole ilmaantunut. -- Odottelen silti toiveikkaana, että vaikka joku _naiskuski_ ilmoittaisi, että hän voisi edes silloin tällöin johtaa 25-26 -ryhmiä (sekä V-koskelta että Viikistä).

Kipparoin (itse) hitaampia ryhmiä & lyhyempiä reittejä maanantain Viikin ja launtain 50+ -lenkeillä, mutta 25-26:n ajaminen (isomman porukan kanssa) ei ole minulle(kaan) enää luontevaa tässä vaiheessa kautta. ...ja suuri osa muustakin jengistä on _niiiiin_ hyvässä kunnossa, että esim. 28:n kuskien "pääjoukko" voisi (lue. pitäisi kehittyäkseen) ajaa 30:n (ja jopa yli) porukoissa. 

Jk. Voin vetää (ja peesatakin) ed. breivissäni mainostetun _TdH-lyhärin_ 26-27:n vauhdilla. Ja jos väkeä tulee mukaan, niin 28-ryhmä olisi varmaan sopivin; joku toinen voisi puolestaan kipparoida 30 (tai yli)-porukkaa, jos kiinnostuneita osallistujia riittää. -- Tämä siis ennakkotietona  :Hymy:  ...ilmoittelen tarkemmin, jahka säätiedote näyttää sopivaa keliä jollekin sunnuntaille.

Jjk. Esko, nosta ohjaamoa, niin ei niska enää jumita  :Vink:

----------


## JiiTee

Pidempi 30-ryhmä lähti 1 naisen ja 7 miehen voimin hitaaseen telaketjuun. Mukavaa ja hötkyilemätöntä ajoa. Tauolla kaksi loikkaisi nopeampaan ryhmään ja yksi siirtyi omalle katkenneen pinnan vuoksi. Yhdessä jonossa ajeltiin loppumatka. Noin 30.4 oli keskari. Kiitos lenkkiseuralle! Maistui!

----------


## fiber

> Jjk. Esko, nosta ohjaamoa, niin ei niska enää jumita



Tällä setupilla kun on pärjätty vuosikaudet, myös Vätternrundan ym. niin en haluaisi itseäni ihan pystyasentoon nostaa. Ehkä tuossa voisi yhden spacerin paikkaa vaihtaa, onneksi en ole slämmännyt haarukkaa ihan alhaalta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jos ja kun porukat ovat olleet tyytyväisiä Tassun, eli Harrin, 28-30 -vetämiseen, niin mainostan -- koska Harri vaatimattomuuttaan ei itse kuitenkaan viitsi -- että Bembölestä pääsee torstaisin Harrin kipparoimalle lenkille säännöllisemminkin: ks. IK-32:n harjoitukset (...joille mahtuu HePonkin väkeä mukaan, ainakin lajin ja/tai ko. seuran "kokeilijoina"  :Hymy: ). 

Jk. Sattuipa löytymään kesäsiivouksen yhteydessä wanha lappunen, johon olin _6.9.2005_ kirjannut ylös Prologin 10 km:n maantietempo(eli aika-ajon)tuloksia. Julkaisen listan näin jälkikäteen ihan vertailun vuoksi, koska mukana on yhä pyöräilyskenessä enemmän tai vähemmän vaikuttavaa väkeä: 1) J-M Kallinen, 15.30 (38,7 km/h), 2) A. Salonen 15.48, 3) M. Mäkipää 16.45, 4) J. Ronkonen 16.49, 5) J. Immonen 17.23 ja 6) J. Jaakkola 18.21. -- Pidemmän (lähinnä) historiallisen listauksen (foorumiltakin tuttuine nimineen) löydätte Pepen tempon sivulta.

----------


## paskalokki

32-porukka neljän miehen voimin ajoi karvan yli speksin lopputulemana 33,6 km/h.

----------


## Elisa

Tänään 28-30 ryhmässä joku taisi ottaa kuvia viimeisissä nousuissa ennen Sipoonrantaa. Jos otos minusta onnistui, ottaisin sen mielelläni vaikka sähköpostiini elisa.koivuranta@gmail.com. 
Ja kiitos kaikille kivasta lenkistä!

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Alle tunnin ryhmä jaettiin Mittatien jälkeen heti kahtia, koska näytti muodostuvan noin 25 hengen kokoiseksi. Jakamiskäskyn jälkeen taaemmasta gruppettosta sinkosi vielä useita jääräpäitä ekaan ryhmään. Eri hienoa.

Toinen alle tunnin ryhmä ajoi n. 10 hengen voimin siististi 38:n keskarilla, eli juuri speksin mukaan, poimien kyytiinsä pari ekasta ryhmästä jättäytynyttäkin.

----------


## Wiszsla

35-ryhmä hajosi vähän lopun mäissä. Tulin "keskiryhmässä" ja sain keskariksi 35,6. Kaikkiaan oli hyvä lenkki, kiitokset mukana olleille.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

28-30 -ryhmän (8 kuskia) keskari oli Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen 30. Massbyntien risteyksessä nähtiin irtiottokin, kun kaksi - ilmeisesti liikaa TdF:a seurannutta  :Cool:  - kuskia karkasi omalle lenkille. Irtiotto kesti aina Uudelle Porvoontielle saakka. Prologi-paitainen kuski - joka otti myöhemmin valokuvia - ajoi Immersbyn mäissä sen verran määrätietoisesti, ettei pitkään irtiottovetoonsa uuvahtanut hepolainen (50+) kyennyt enää vastaamaan. 

Jk. Taisi olla kauden vauhdikkain lenkki - sopivasti 200 vuotta fillarin keksimisen jälkeen - ja 2000 km maantietreeniä  :Hymy:  tuli samalla täyteen tälle vuodelle.
Jjk. Keskarini ovelta-ovelle, myös kauden nopeimpia: 27 km/h.

----------


## Trollberga

Tällä myöhästelevällä Prologi-paitaisella oli aluksi kiire ottaa joku ryhmä kiinni ja lopussa kiire ottamaan muusta ryhmästä valokuvia. Vauhtia teillä oli siinä määrin, että kännykkäkuvista tuli kovin epäteräviä. Mutta jos haluatte nähdä omanne, pistäkää vaikka yksityisviestiä. Ihan heti en pysty kuvia lähettämään, mutta huomenna onnistuu.

P.S. Siinä Pekan (mainitsemassa) irtiotossa jätin raukkamaisesti vetotyöt Pekalle, kunnes saavuttiin Immersbyn mäkiin. Mutta sain kuvitteelliseen korvanappiini kuvitteellisen viestin kuvitteelliselta tallipäälliköltä, joka kielsi tekemästä yhteistyötä, kuvitteellisen kapteenin jäätyä pääjoukkoon.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä kuvitteellinen kapteeni jäi ei-kuvitteellisen pienen mutta kiusallisesti toistuneen "lokari hankaa!"-ongelmansa kanssa odottamaan kuvitteellista talliautoa - joka oli kuitenkin ilmeisesti juuttunut kuvitteelliseen ruuhkaan - mutta pääsi ruoka- ja juomahuoltoalueella takaisin pääjoukkoon.

Siitä oĺikin jo aikaa kun viimeksi ajoin viimeisenä kokoontumispaikalta lähtevässä keskiviikkolenkkiryhmässä ja täytyy sanoa että sekä vauhti että ryhmäajo olivat nyt aivan toista luokkaa kuin silloin! Toivottavasti tämä ei tarkoita myös sitä ettei "kesken kauden" pyöräilyn ja/tai porukkalenkkeilyn aloittavia enää samaan tapaan kovin monia ole! (Nyt mukana taisi olla yksi useamman vuoden tauon pitänyt, mutta sitähän ei olisi edes huomannut kuin korkeintaan pienestä ylimääräisestä "jännitysturvavälistä".)

----------


## penyeach

> Alle tunnin ryhmä jaettiin Mittatien jälkeen heti kahtia, koska näytti muodostuvan noin 25 hengen kokoiseksi. Jakamiskäskyn jälkeen taaemmasta gruppettosta sinkosi vielä useita jääräpäitä ekaan ryhmään. Eri hienoa.



No, tässä oli kuitenkin positiivista että 1) kerrankin saatiin toimiva jako aikaan nopeasti ja 2) jälkimmäinen ryhmä oli tosiaan hyvän kokoinen ja sopivan tasavahvuinen ja saatiin aikaiseksi erittäin hyvä lenkki.

----------


## LOKS

Huomenna Hakunilasta Mäntsälän leipomon lenkki (120km)  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125393 Hitaampi ryhmä (n.28) lähtee klo 10:10 ja nopeammat (arvio 31???) 10:30. Saavumme Mäntsälän leipomolle samoihin aikoihin. Hitaammassa ryhmässä on useita lähtijöitä. Nopeammasta en tiedä.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen lauantain lenkille - varmaankin 10.30 lähtöön.

----------


## Peter

> Tulen lauantain lenkille - varmaankin 10.30 lähtöön.



10:30 startissa oli keskimäärin n. 4,4 kuskia. 30+ tavoite tarkoitti tänään mainiossa kelissä vähän reilua 33 km/h vauhtia. Oli eritysen kiva polkea pienessä tasavahvassa ryhmässä.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wiszsla

8-10 kuskin "28-ryhmälle" sain keskariksi Kuninkaanmäen päälle asti 29,6, muut jatkoivat vielä Hakunilaan. Hieno keli ja siistiä ajoa. Kiitos kaikille.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan majalta klo 10.30 startanneessa lauantain 50+ -ryhmässä ajeli 6 kuskia, joita peräti 4 oli aloittelijoita. Heitimme tämä vuoksi ihan perussetin, eli n. 40 kilometrin lenkin lentokentän ympäri. -- Kiitoksia osallistuneille, ajelitte oikein hyvin ekalla porukkalenkillä  :Hymy: 

Jk. Keskari oli maltillinen (alle 27), vaikka lenkkiin sisältyi vauhdikkaampiakin osuuksia/nousuja.
Jjk. Tässä vielä linkki HePon käyttämiin vaihtotapoihin (parijonossa ajettaessa).

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Lyhyemmän lenkin 75/32 ryhmä kasvoi matkan varrella 30-ryhmästä loikanneista melko isoksi. Kivistössä meno äityi jonkinlaiseksi leadout-mittelöksi, jonka yhteydessä unohtui kärkimiehiltä monttujen merkkaaminenkin tyystin. Vähän voisi järkeä käyttää, ei se loppukiri niin tärkeä ole, että porukkaa pitäisi ruveta jo tuolla työmaamonttujen keskellä harventamaan.

Yksi teknikaali nähtiin matkalla, toivottavasti vapaarattaan hajoamisen takia tielle jäänyt selvisi kotiin jollain keinolla. Ei rengasrikkoja tai kasoja.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Pahnanpohjimmainen eli 28 ajeli aluksi 9 kuskilla, mutta Lottakahviolla yxi lähti etuajassa kotikonnuille ja kaxi liittyi nopeampaan 30:iin. Ajettiin ihan tapahtumaton (Riipiläntiellä tosin muutaman kuopan ylitse) normilenkki normivauhtia. -- Yxi segmentti (5 km) innostuttiin tosin ennen lentokenttään kiirehtimään 31:n kyytiä. Osa kääntyi sitten Katariinantiellä vasempaan (lyhentäen lenkkiä loppukilometreillä), osa jatkoi oikealle Seutulankylän mäkiin (acc. the plan). -- Uusi, vasta lauantaina aloittanut kuski ajoi oikein hyvin  :Hymy:  tehden vetotöitäkin mallikkaasti. -- Muuta triviaa: allek. mittariin tallentui ovelta-ovelle 95 km 26:n keskarilla.

----------


## fiber

^Olikin hauska yllätys nähdä teidät Katriinantiellä, kun kiersin vielä pienen sakkolenkin kotiin.

Kiitos sekä 30-porukalle että 32-porukalle, johon kirin Vanhalla Hämeentiellä. Ouvisen mainitsemia loppuhäröjä lukuunottamatta onnistunut ja mukava sunnuntailenksu.

----------


## JTJ

Pitkälle lenkille lähti 6+1 kuskia. Ajettiin 140 km lenkki hieman harvemmin koluttuja teitä. Reitti vaihteli Kytäjän laajoista peltoaukeista Vihtijärven mäkisempiin metsäosuuksiin. Kauniita järvimaisemia ihasteltiin muun muassa Ylimmäisellä ja Haavistossa. Jos tuo Kytäjäntie Vihtijärvelle olisi edes vähän paremmassa kunnossa, niin sitähän pitäisi ajaa melkein joka sunnuntai  :Hymy:

----------


## tinke8

> Lyhyemmän lenkin 75/32 ryhmä kasvoi matkan varrella 30-ryhmästä loikanneista melko isoksi. Kivistössä meno äityi jonkinlaiseksi leadout-mittelöksi, jonka yhteydessä unohtui kärkimiehiltä monttujen merkkaaminenkin tyystin. Vähän voisi järkeä käyttää, ei se loppukiri niin tärkeä ole, että porukkaa pitäisi ruveta jo tuolla työmaamonttujen keskellä harventamaan.
> 
> Yksi teknikaali nähtiin matkalla, toivottavasti vapaarattaan hajoamisen takia tielle jäänyt selvisi kotiin jollain keinolla. Ei rengasrikkoja tai kasoja.



Hyvin pääsin kotiin, kiitos kysymästä. Vantaan taksi toimitti miehen ja pyörän perille. Huomenna zygä sitten pajalle. Suurin harmitus tuli lenkin katkeamisesta ennen kuin se olo edes kunnolla alkanut.

----------


## kolistelija

Eilisellä keskiviikkolenkillä oli ihmeellisen vähän osallistujia. Liekö vähän viileä sää ja hieno tourin etappi houkutellut tekemään jotain muuta...

Huikean hieno IBD-juna lähti muutaman muun kanssa vapaata ajamaan. Huhujen mukaan eräs pienikokoinen superveturi kyllästyi porukassa ajamiseen ja ajoi koko boxintien yksin n. 44 km/h nopeudella pysyen 50 metriä ennen pääjoukkoa.
Itse en ollut tätä näkemässä, sillä etuvaihtajastani irtosi virtapiuha ja harjoittelusta huolimatta pyöritystekniikka ei riittänyt ajamaan vapaan tahtia 36/11 välityksellä.

Korjasin liitoksen nohevan Stangan elitenaisen avustuksella (kannustuksella (totuus: ei)) ja odoteltiin seuraavaa ryhmää. Komea mylvivä sonnilauma sieltä tulikin ja otti meidät syleilyynsä boxintiellä. Oli niin kivaa ajaa taas isolla limpulla, että otin reippaita vetovuoroja heti kun tilanne vain salli. Immersbyntiellä oli vähän tutun oloista reisien nykimistä, mutta siitäkin selvittiin pelkällä uupumuksella.

----------


## Privileged

> Huhujen mukaan eräs pienikokoinen superveturi kyllästyi porukassa ajamiseen ja ajoi koko boxintien yksin n. 44 km/h nopeudella pysyen 50 metriä ennen pääjoukkoa.



Hieno irtiotto oli, muttei kantanut aiva loppuun asti. Boxintien lopun SEGMENTILLE tuli uudet ennätykset takaa-ajossa ja juuri ennen tien päättymistä saavutettiin karkulainen. Boxintien lopusta sitten ajeltiinkin rauhassa melkein Massbyntien puoliväliin ennen loppuhurjastelua. Immersbyntiellä saatiin mukaan vielä TWD-Länkenin Samuel Pökälä, joten vauhtia riitti loppuun asti  :Cool:

----------


## VPR

> TWD-Länkenin Samuli Pökälä



Sukua Samuelille?

----------


## Privileged

> Sukua Samuelille?



Korjattu  :Nolous:

----------


## Larunpantani

Onko huomenna lenkkiä, kun on tuo Vuelta Vantaa samaan aikaan samalla seudulla?

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Lauantailenkille Hakunilasta lähti neljä kuskia, viides otettiin kyytiin Broback Mountainin juurelta. Jalostamon lenkki ajettiin 31 km/h keskarilla. Lopussa saatiin sade niskaan ja puolivahingossa jätin ilmeisesti muut puremaan pölyä Vanhalla Porvoontiellä. Sori siitä.

----------


## nikobiker

> Onko huomenna lenkkiä, kun on tuo Vuelta Vantaa samaan aikaan samalla seudulla?



Tässä on Hepon sivuilta huomiselle speksatut reitit:
Lyhyt: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909512
Pitkä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909533

Tässä Vueltan reitit:
http://act.sporttisaitti.com/vuelta-...ahtuma/reitit/

Mitä itse tuota yritin tiirailla, niin lyhyt reitti kohtaa Vueltan reitin vain Ruotsinkylän ja Myllykylän välisellä pätkällä. Nopea lyhyttä ajava ryhmä saattaisi osua samaan aikaan pääsarjan toisen kierroksen rippeiden kanssa, tai sitten ei. Tsekkaisiko joku vielä paremmilla silmillä? 

Itse olen tulossa huomenna Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## fiber

Palojoen risteyksessä pitää tietty olla varuillaan, kun reitit risteävät. Paluumatkan osalta olen samaa mieltä kuin nikobiker: enintään osutaan yksittäisten pudonneiden kanssa samaan. Kahvilla menee aina tovi, niin että tuskin sotketaan pääjoukon ajoa. 

Sen verran särkee jalkoja nyt, että saatan jäädä hitaampaan ryhmään, jos eivät ehjäänny tarpeeksi aamuun mennessä.

----------


## nyyttinen

Tänään 10:30 lähti Maunulan majalta 6 kuskia, joista 5 oli "lähes ensikertalaisia". En ollut suunnitellut vetäväni, mutta joukon kokeneimpana otin sitten vähän vetovastuuta. Kävimme kiertämässä Bodomin (~50 km), sillä se oli itselleni ja parille muulle tutuin reitti. Keskinopeudeksi lyhehkölle lenkille tuli 27 kmh. Bodomia kiertäessä keskari lienee ollut kuitenkin lähempänä kolmeakymppiä. Kukaan ei hyytynyt ja kaikki vaikuttivat tyytyväisiltä aloittelijaystävälliseen lenkkiin  :Hymy: . Kiitokset hyvästä seurasta!

----------


## Wiszsla

> Lauantailenkille Hakunilasta lähti neljä kuskia, viides otettiin kyytiin Broback Mountainin juurelta. Jalostamon lenkki ajettiin 31 km/h keskarilla. Lopussa saatiin sade niskaan ja puolivahingossa jätin ilmeisesti muut puremaan pölyä Vanhalla Porvoontiellä. Sori siitä.



Ainakin kaksi jälkeen jääneistä jatkoimme aivan suunnitellusti Kuninkaanmäen päältä kohti kotipesää. Aivan ok siis.

----------


## Hannes -60

Kesän ensimmäinen su-hepoilu. Hitaimpaan ryhmään ( 28km/h) jäi 4 kuskia. Siistiä ajoa yhdessä jonossa, varmaan jokaiselle hyvä lenkki.
Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä, harmitti vaan oma rengasrikko 2km ennen loppua.

----------


## fiber

Pitkän lenkin 30+ ryhmä ajoi yhtenä 15 pyöräilijän porukkana. Ryhmän kokoon nähden varsin tasaista menoa. Vauhti hiukan kiihtyi Roosasta palatessa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Haminasta starttaa perinteinen _Jouko Mattilan muistoajo_ ensi lauantaina 29.7. klo 10 Tervasaaren parkkikselta. 109 km:n lenkki kiertää Miehikkälän ja Virojoen kautta takaisin Haminaan. Vähintään kaksi keskariryhmää (= kilpakuntoilijat/kuntoilijat). Huolto-/virkitystauko Virojoen keskustassa (huoltoautoon voi jättää omia kamoja jne.). _Huom! Ei osallistumismaksua_. 

Jk. Harmillisesti sääennuste näyttää sateiselta... _Päivitys (#1):_ Eipä enää olekaan luvassa sadetta lauantaille  :Hymy:  ...pitänee siis pistäytyä jälleen (ekan kerran ajon "jommassa" jo 2006) eteläisen Kymenlaakson teillä... 
Jjk. Vetokoukkuun kiinnitettävä pyörätelinekin löytyy -- kysy!

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Sunnuntain lyhyemmän lenkin nopeampi porukka ajoi ilman vastoinkäymisiä – jos ei risteyksen ohi ajamista lasketa – 33 km/h keskarilla Hyvinkäälle kahville ja takaisin. Porukka kasvoi tauolla parilla hitaammasta loikanneella.

----------


## Hannes -60

Lauantailenkille Maunulasta starttasi 5 kuskia. 63km tuli mittariin, osalle uusia teitä Espoon puolella.
Keskari oli jotain 26km/h.

----------


## penyeach

Sunnuntain pitempi lenkki ajettiin myös vastoinkäymisittä - jos ei ensimmäisen risteyksen ohi ajamista lasketa - Hyvinkäälle ja takaisin keskinopeudella 32. Meitä oli 15, mutta häröily varsin vähäistä.

----------


## mizzu

Lauantaina Hakunilasta starttasi 10 kuskia, joista yksi suuntasi omalle lenkille jo heti alussa. Kiersimme Pornaisten lenkin väärinpäin ja lopussa hieman soveltaen, joten matka jäi reiluun ysikymppiin. Tarkoitus oli ajaa noin 30km/h, mutta toteutunut keskinopeus oli noin 33 km/h. Kukaan ei ainakaan myöntänyt että nopeutta olisi ollut liikaa.  Speksin ylitystä auttoi hyvät olosuhteet ja toisaalta kovat vetomiehet, joten rasitus ei päässyt kasvamaan liian suureksi.

----------


## pesuman

Tänä vuonna ei ole tullut osallistuttua kertaakaan porukkalenkeille terveys- ja perhesyistä. Ihmetyttää kuitenkin 2017 HEPO-lenkkien keskinopeuksien valtaisa kasvu; ainakin täällä palstalla. Hidas ryhmä on nykyään 28km/h? Ilmiö muistuttaa jo samaa kuin hölkkätapahtumissa, joissa Suomen parhaimmistoon kuuluvat juoksijat tulevat putsaamaan palkintopöydän kuntoilijoiden nenän edestä. Emäntä totesikin, että hän ei ainakaan osallistu yhdellekään porukkalenkille, koska keskinopeudet ovat jo aivan liian kovat, kun lenkeillä ylitetään jatkuvasti 30km/h. Immersbyta tahkotaan kuitenkin pari kertaa viikossa, joten ei ihan rapakuntoinen hänkään ole. Uskoisin, että näin on käynyt monelle ensikertalaiselle. Ensimmäinen kerta jää samalla viimeiseksi. Antaako tämä sitten oikean kuvan HEPO:n toiminnasta pyöräilyn ja kuntoliikunnan edistäjänä kun lenkkeilijät ovat niin kovakuntoisia, että voisivat osallistua samoin tein kilpailuihin?

----------


## kp63

En minäkään ole osallistunut kuin yhdelle kun keskarit on niin alhaisia ja lenkit lyhyitä.  Eihän se mikään negatio ole olla eri kunnossa kuin joku toinen. Jos lenkin vetäjiä ei ole 20-30km/h tai 35-40km/h ryhmiin niin se on ihan näiden ryhmien oma häpee.

----------


## Jim717

> Ihmetyttää kuitenkin 2017 HEPO-lenkkien keskinopeuksien valtaisa kasvu; ainakin täällä palstalla. Hidas ryhmä on nykyään 28km/h? Ilmiö muistuttaa jo samaa kuin hölkkätapahtumissa, joissa Suomen parhaimmistoon kuuluvat juoksijat tulevat putsaamaan palkintopöydän kuntoilijoiden nenän edestä. Emäntä totesikin, että hän ei ainakaan osallistu yhdellekään porukkalenkille, koska keskinopeudet ovat jo aivan liian kovat, kun lenkeillä ylitetään jatkuvasti 30km/h. Antaako tämä sitten oikean kuvan HEPO:n toiminnasta pyöräilyn ja kuntoliikunnan edistäjänä kun lenkkeilijät ovat niin kovakuntoisia, että voisivat osallistua samoin tein kilpailuihin?



En kyllä ihan saa kiinni, mistä kenkä puristaa.

Porukkalenkkien nopeusryhmät kootaan osallistujien mukaan tapauskohtaisesti. Ei ole HePon vika, jos paikalle ei tule keskiviikkolenkille alle 28-ryhmälaisiä. 
HePolla on hitaita lenkkejä muinakin päivinä kuin keskiviikkona https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/
Kun olen kaivannut hidasta lenkkiä, olen itse keväällä käynyt Maunulan Majalta koukkupolvien lenkillä, jossa mennään sen hitaimman mukaan. Mukana nimestä huolimatta on myös nuorempia. Ja onhan noita hitaita lenkkejä muulloinkin
HePon pyöräretkillä mennään alle 20 km/h

Jäsenmaksu on vain pari kymppiä joten paljon mielestäni sillä saa nykyaikana, kun kaikki harrastukset tuntuvat maksavan
PS. Itse en edusta HePoa muuta kuin olen tuo jäsenmaksun maksanut ja käyn toisinaan ryhmälenkeillä. Tosin kuukauden poissa lenkeiltä juoksuharrastuksen vuoksi

----------


## mez

Onko huomenna porukkaa lähdössä Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskinopeuksien kasvaminen on ihan luonnollinen ilmiö ajokauden edistyessä, kun kuntoa tulee lisää säännöllisellä (HePon) lenkkien ajamisella (3-4 krt/vko). Suositus myös on, että kunnon kehittymisen myötä siirrytään nopeampiin ajoryhmiin (jos niitä on tarjolla). Toivottu 25-ryhmä hupenee ajokauden edistyessä, koska pidempään mukana olleet siirtyvät kunnon kehittymisen myötä nopeampiin ryhmiin. Tässä vaiheessa kautta 28-30-ryhmäkin on melko pieni (vähimmillään <5 kuskia). -- Ongelma tässä sinänsä luonnollisessa kehityksessä on, että ne kuskit (mukaanlukien alottelijat), jotka haluaisivat ajaa 25-26:n vauhtia myös myöhemmin ajokaudella menettävät heille sopivimman ajoryhmän. -- Koska HePolla ei ole tällä hetkellä tarjota säännöllistä 25-ryhmää eli ei ole (vakio-/satunnais- ym-) vetäjiä ilmaantunut 25-26-vauhdille, joudutaan ajamaan 28-30:n vauhdilla, joka näyttää sopivan useimmille (ts. 28-30-ryhmään riittää vielä väkeä). -- Jos ja kun tulevaisuudessa saadaan (miel. nais)vetäjä maanantain Viikin lenkille (ja toki myös keskiviikolle ja sunnuntaille), niin tilanne paranee. Tätä odotellessa pahoitteluni siitä, ettei hitaampia kuntoryhmiä ole HePolla riittävästi tarjolla tässä vaiheessa ajokautta. (HePon kuntolenkkien ja retkien vauhtien väliin jää siis selvä  "gäppi", jota tulevaisuudessa pyritään paikkaamaan; "25-ongelma" on siis kyllä hyvin tiedossa, mutta sitä ei ole saatu ratkaistua.)

Jk. Lauantaina eteläisessä Kymenlaaksossa ajetun "Jomman" lähtökuva  :Cool:  ...ja ensi vuonna enemmän HePon väkeä mukaan!!!

Jjk. _Imho_: voitaisiin ajaa jonain lauantaina (Velolta velolle) HelsinkiVelotourin pitkä reitti (154 km) ...esim. 5., 12. tai 19. päivä. Jos säätiedotus näyttää sopivalta 2-3 päivää ennen, niin varautukaa starttiin em. päivinä.

----------


## paskalokki

34-porukka ajoi tyypillisesti 35,2 km/h kymmenen hengen vahvuudella lähes loppuun. Yhdeltä kuskilta tippui pumppu Massbyssa josta hän sitten ajeli yksin sitten Immersbyn loppuun missä meitä pari häntä vielä venaili.

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelin perus Nukarin lenkkiä nopealla telaketjulla, mutta muutakin voi ehdottaa.

----------


## wilier-08

Vantaankoskelta klo 18 voisin vetää vähän maltimmisilla vauhdeilla jos tulee osallistujia,30-34 km/h 65km.Kalevi

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkolenkin 28-30-ryhmässä ajoi 9 kuskia; yxi kovakuntoinen nainenkin. Keskari ennen Immersbyn mäkiä 30,9, ja mäkien jälkeen 31,1 (...okei, sovitaan, että ajettiin 31:stä). Kuntoilullisesti sopivan haastava setti tähän vaiheeseen kautta, kiitoksia vetäjille  :Hymy: 

Jk. Nyt on allekirjoittaneen mittarissa maantiekilometrejä (huhtikuusta) 2500. Alle 70 km:n reissuja olen keskimäärin heittänyt. Pitäisi varmaan jo pidentää...

----------


## LOKS

Ilmoittaudun  (säävaraus) jo nyt ensiviikon keskiviikkolenkille 28 ryhmään joka pitää tavoitteenaan pysyä ilmoitetussa nopeudessa. Olkoon toinen 28 ryhmä joka yrittää parantaa aikaansa. 
On monia syitä miksi leppoisa nopeus on joskus paikallaan. Ok eilinen nopeus soviteltiin kaikille sopivaksi

----------


## JTJ

Vantaankosken lenkille lähti kuusi kuskia. Yritettiin ensin kompromissiksi ajaa 34,5 km/h, kun moni sanoi lähtöpaikalla, ettei eilisen keskiviikkolenkin jälkeen enää ollut jalkaa kovempaan vetoon. Jostain niitä jalkoja löytyi matkan varrelta ja keskinopeus nousi lopulta 36-37 km/h. Vähän nolosti tiputimme vanhemmat herrasmiehet matkan varrelle, mutta muuten oli aivan mainio lenkki. Täytyy yrittää pitää näitä ti/to-lenkkejä hengissä aina kun vain mahdollista.

----------


## Larunpantani

Kävin eilen Bembölessä, mutta ainoa ryhmä lähti 30 keskarilla liikkeelle, joka oli puolikuntoiselle liikaa. Ajoin oman lenkin, mutta hitaammille ryhmillekin olisi tilausta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Kenenkään yksittäisen hepoilijan ei, _imho_, tässä vaiheessa kautta tarvitse tuntea huonoa omaantuntoa, jos keskarit lenkeillä "karkailevat". Juuri tähänhän kuntoharjoittelu tähtää: kunto nousee ja vauhti kasvaa, vääjäämättä. -- Keskarien pysyminen on hallinnollinen ongelma, jota "johtoporras" pyrkii erilaisilla lenkkimalleilla ja ajojärjestelyillä (tasoryhmät, erilliset lähdöt aloittelijoille jne.) ratkaisemaan, jotta - etenkin kauden alussa - keskarit edes jollain tavalla pysyisivät "hallinnassa". 

Mielestäni tässä on onnistuttu huomattavasti paremmin - joskaan ei täydellisesti - verrattuna esim. 39 vuoden takaiseen aikaan, jolloin itse aloitin pyöräilyseurassa (ks. j.k.). Tosin monilla kilpailuseuroilla ei edelleenkään - _btw_: kiitos IK-32:lle edes yrityksestä; toivottavasti jatkatte sitkeästi Bembölen lenkeillä tasoryhmien kanssa  :Hymy:  - ole kuntoilijoita huomiovaa toimintaa, vaan pyrkimyksenä on a) saada pääjoukkoon väkeä ja b) saada lahjakkuuksia piste- ja mitalisijoille ja edustusjoukkueisiin. -- HePon idea on a) edistää laajemmin pyöräilyä ja b) kasvattaa ryhmäajoa osaavia kuskeja, ja - tällä edustamallani kuntoilupuolella - vieläpä c) mahdollistaa toiminta-alueemme keski-ikäisten (...lähinnä miesten  :No huh!: ...sitkeästi tosin naisiakin toivomme mukaan) kuntoilu pyöräilemällä - sen iänikuisen sohvalla istumisen ja tv:n tuijottamisen (ja kaljoittelun...!) sijaan. 

Jk. Entisinä, menneinä *1900-luvun lopun aikoina* pyöräilyseuraan oli pääsykoe: jos tulit lenkille mukaan ja pysyit porukassa (...okei, yrittämiskertoja ei ollut rajoitettu; tosin harvempi jaksoi käydä monta kertaa tippumassa) pääsit lopulta seuraan, jonka tavoite siis oli lähinnä kilpailumenestys. Kerran vuodessa pienemmänkin paikkakunnan seura pyrki järjestämän ns. kuntoajon, jonka avulla pyrittiin löytämään kovaa harjoittelevia ja/tai lahjakkuuksia  (etenkin nuorina) seuran kilpailutoimintaan mukaan. Suurelle ei-kilpailusta-kiinnostuneelle massalle seuratoiminta ei tarjonnut oikeastaan mitään; ei ollut tasoryhmiä, ei alottelijoiden opastusta lajin pariin jne. -- Ja kun kilpailu-ura seurassa oli ohi, ei seura tarjonnut juuri muuta kuin huolto- ja tuomaripuolen tehtäviä ex-kisaajille; ei ollut kuntoiluryhmien vetämistä tai opastusta (...okei, lapsi- ja nuorisoryhmiä, ts. tulevia kisaajia _in spe_, pääsi joissain edistyneemmissä seuroissa ohjaamaan), retkipyöräilystä puhumattakaan (...paitsi HePo:ssa + muutamassa muussa harvassa).  -- Ex-kisaajat tosin eivät aina olleet motivoituneitakaan tällaiseen "puuhasteluun", kuten on tilanne myös nykyisin. --> Olette varmaan huomanneet saman ilmiön: pk-seudulla on paljon (!) entisiä (!) kisakuskeja, jotka voisivat aivan hyvin opastaa aloittelijoita/kuntoilijoita ja ajaa heidän kanssaan, mutta taidan olla lähes ainoita, joka sitä on tehnyt viime vuosina (puhtaasti vapaaehtoistyönä).

Jjk. Tässä vaiheessa kautta alkaa ajatus askarrella jo ensi ajokauden - 2018 - parissa. Miten saataisiin 25-ryhmä (ehkä 28:kin) heti alkukaudesta toimintaan? Mistä löydettäisiin keskareihin sitoutuneet vetäjät - muutkin kuin Tassu & 42x17  :Leveä hymy:  - eri lenkeille ja lähtöihin? Mistä löytyisi naisvetäjiä? Pitäisikö reittejä uudistaa? Pitäisikö tarjota jäsenille ulkomaiden kuntoajoja (Ruotsi, Viro jne.) - ja pitäisikö järjestää taas kuntoiluvalmennuskurssi, muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen?

----------


## Peter

Ainakin itse olen tulossa tänään Hakunilaan 10:30. Ajattelin vähän lyhennettyä Monninkylän lenkkiä. Muutkin suunnitelmat kelpaa. Katsotaan vauhti porukan mukaan.

----------


## Wiszsla

Aamupäivän ennuste parempi kuin iltapäivän, lyhyempi reitti voi siis olla hyvä. Tulossa.

----------


## Wiszsla

6 kuskia lähti Hakunilasta, yksi erkani omilleen pian. Tauko Monninkylän leipomolla, jonne keskari nopsajalkaisten vedolla ja myötäisessä 34,4. Paluu rauhallisemmin: koko lenkille Kuninkaanmäen päälle 32,7. Puuskittaisesta tuulesta huolimatta hyvä jengi ja fiilis. Kiitos vetäjille!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

2 kuskia (...sateenuhka* vaikutti) Maunulasta 50+ -lenkillä. Kierrettiin lentokenttä, 47 km, keskari n. 26 km/h. -- Oli lenkin aikana puhetta siitä, että kun tulee jostain muualta Suomesta Helsinkiin, niin parhaiten oppii pk-seudun/Helsingin seudun pyöräilyreitit seuralenkeillä. Ei tarvitse itse lukea karttaa (ja ajaa harhaan/huonoja reittejä). Pääsee heti ajettavien reittien "makuun"  :Hymy:  (= vähiten liikennevaloja eli pysähdyksiä, hyviä oikoreittejä, suorat ajolinjat, parhaat mäet  :No huh!:  jne.).

*Ei satanut; Ruotsinkylässä oli 1-2 km märkää tienpintaa, ja sitten etelämpänä jälleen täysin kuivaa.

----------


## fiber

Kiskalla oli vain kahdeksan lenkille lähtijää. Ajoimme yhtenä porukkana Siippoon 80 km lenkkiä pienillä lisämausteilla. Ensimmäiset 2/3 vajaata kolmeakymppiä hiukan häröillen. Loppupätkällä alkoi löytyä sävel ja vauhtikin kasvoi. Kiipesimme Skogsbyntien mäen (Rinnekoti) edestakaisin ja Velskolan ajoimme vapaata vauhtia sen verran kuin kintuista lähti. Porukka harveni pikku hiljaa niin, että Kehä3:n tuntumaan meitä tuli enää neljä ja takaisin Vantaankoskelle vain kaksi.

Keli oli yllättävän hyvä. Hiukan kyllä sateli, mutta vesi oli lämmintä.

----------


## fiber

Hyvä, että huoltokyyti tuli! Meillä oli hyvin heterogeeninen porukka, kun joillekin tuo 33 näytti olevan ihan liian vähän, osalle sopivaa ja osalle liikaa. Oli hiukan hankala päästä yhteisymmärrykseen vauhdista. Kun sovittiin, että noin kolmeakymppiä, alun myötätuulessa mentiin vähän kovempaa. Sinua olisi varmastikin auttanut pysytellä tarkemmin edellä ajavan takapyörän tuntumassa. Nyt menetit peesihyötyä.

----------


## EsaJ

Mitäs keskiviikoksi luvassa reitiksi, jos Hepon sivujen mukaiset vaihtoehdot, onko päällyste missä kunnossa sielläpäin?

----------


## Trollberga

> Mitäs keskiviikoksi luvassa reitiksi, jos Hepon sivujen mukaiset vaihtoehdot, onko päällyste missä kunnossa sielläpäin?



Ei kai keskiviikkoisin ole HePon lenkillä kuin yksi reitti, Kuninkaanmäestä Broböleen ja sitten Boxiin, josta Massbyn kautta Immersbyhyn. Mitähän tuo nyt tekikään, 37 km, jonka nopeimmat ryhmät kiertävät alle tunnissa ja hitaammat vähän maltillisemmin. Päällyste on vähintäänkin tyydyttävässä kunnossa koko matkalla, tai Uudella Porvoontiellä ehkä paikoin välttävässä.

----------


## EsaJ

> Ei kai keskiviikkoisin ole HePon lenkillä kuin yksi reitti, Kuninkaanmäestä Broböleen ja sitten Boxiin, josta Massbyn kautta Immersbyhyn. Mitähän tuo nyt tekikään, 37 km, jonka nopeimmat ryhmät kiertävät alle tunnissa ja hitaammat vähän maltillisemmin. Päällyste on vähintäänkin tyydyttävässä kunnossa koko matkalla, tai Uudella Porvoontiellä ehkä paikoin välttävässä.



Noinko lyhkänen ryhmälenkki? Mun ymmärtääkseni lyhkäsin HePo lenkki on tää

51km
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909709

ja pidempi

71km
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909719

Että noiden tien kuntoa tässä kyselisin..

----------


## Liikuttava

> Noinko lyhkänen ryhmälenkki? Mun ymmärtääkseni lyhkäsin HePo lenkki on tää
> 
> 51km
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909709
> 
> ja pidempi
> 
> 71km
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909719
> ...



Käsittääkseni tuota pidempää lenkkiä ei käytännössä ikinä ajeta – korjatkaa jos olen väärässä. Itse en ole sitä ainakaan keskiviikkolenkeillä missään nopeusryhmässä ajanut (vapaasta vauhdista en tiedä). Lyhyempi on se vakiolenkki. Lenkin lopussa osa jatkaa kotiinsa Hakunilan kautta, osa jatkaa Itikseen, joten takaisin Mittatielle ei usein tulla.

----------


## JiiTee

Tänään Vantaankoski kello 18.00 Niin hyvä sää, että oletan ajoseuraa löytyvän. Sovitaan reitti ja speksi paikalla olevien mukaan. 30+ varmaankin

----------


## HibaHaba

> Tänään Vantaankoski kello 18.00 Niin hyvä sää, että oletan ajoseuraa löytyvän. Sovitaan reitti ja speksi paikalla olevien mukaan. 30+ varmaankin



Hienoa, just suunnittelin pitkästä aikaa kokeilla hepoilua yksin rullailun vastapainoksi. Eli ainakin tämä ilmaantuu paikalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka Eronen

Täältä tullaan !

----------


## Jim717

> Noinko lyhkänen ryhmälenkki? Mun ymmärtääkseni lyhkäsin HePo lenkki on tää
> 
> 51km
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909709




Tuolle 51 km reitille on Stravassa myös segmentti kaikille yhteiseltä 37 km osuudelta https://www.strava.com/segments/9267171?filter=overall

----------


## EsaJ

Jaa no en mää sit taida sinne asti Espoosta tulla autolla paikalle. Polkien en ehdi ajoissa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snow

> Kävin eilen Bembölessä, mutta ainoa ryhmä lähti 30 keskarilla liikkeelle, joka oli puolikuntoiselle liikaa. Ajoin oman lenkin, mutta hitaammille ryhmillekin olisi tilausta.



Torstaisin lähtee Bembölestä, ja lähti myös 3.8., ryhmä, jonka keskari osuu välille 20-24 km/h. Porukasta riippuen keskari on kahden tunnin lenkin päätteeksi ollut noin 22-23 km/h.

Eli maantieporukkalenkille pääsee, vaikka ei jaksaisi ajaa edes 25 km/h keskarilla  :Hymy:

----------


## LOKS

Tänään ERIKOISTARJOUS! 28 ryhmä on oikeesti 28.

----------


## Trollberga

> Tuolle 51 km reitille on Stravassa myös segmentti kaikille yhteiseltä 37 km osuudelta https://www.strava.com/segments/9267171?filter=overall



Juu, tuota 37 kilometrin osuutta tarkoitin, vaikka lenkki Kunkusta Kunkkuun on toki 51 km. Yleensä – tai viime aikoina, eli sen parin vuoden ajan kuin olen itse satunnaisesti näillä lenkeillä käynyt – tuo keskiviikkolenkki ajetaan niin, että kullekin ryhmälle on lähtöpaikalla Mittatiellä sovittu summittainen keskinopeus (lukuunottamatta nopeinta vapaan vauhdin ryhmää) ja tyypillisellä hepoke-lenkillä on sitten ajettu varsin tasaista vuorovetoa tuon speksin puitteissa aina Immersbyntien mäkiselle osuudelle asti, jossa on sitten ajettu kilpailunomainen reilun kolmen kilometrin loppurypistys. Tämän jälkeen eli Uudelle Porvoontielle saapumisen jälkeen on yleensä vain ajettu loppusiirtymä jäähdytellen ja mukavia rupatellen kelviä pitkin, tai sitten reippaampana ryhmäajona ajorataa pitkin aina Sotungintien risteykseen asti, jossa osa on kääntynyt kohti Kuninkaanmäkeä ja osa jatkanut suoraan kaupunkia kohti.  

Joskus kyllä vapaan vauhdin ryhmää hitaammatkin ryhmät ovat hajonneet palasiksi jo hyvän aikaa ennen Immersbytä, usein Boxintiellä, joten esimerkiksi "38 km/h" -ryhmään lähtiessään voi varautua kilpailulliseen harjoitukseen, joka sopii vaikkapa kategorian 3 kisoihin tai vastaaviin koitoksiin valmistautuvalle.

----------


## LOKS

"Oikeesti" 28 ryhmän (2 kuskia) keskari porvoontielle tultaessa oli 28,1

----------


## nikobiker

"32-34"-ryhmä ajoi 10-13 hengen porukalla speksin mukaisesti mukavan lenkin; Immersbyn mäkien loppua lukuunottamatta. Siellä sattui valitettava ojaanajo. Vaikka kaveri siitä omin jaloin nousikin, niin paikalle soitettiin ambulanssi. Toivottavasti ei käynyt pahasti. Vauhtia oli siinä kohdassa paljon.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jo lähtöpaikalla 28:sta eronneen 30-ryhmän 8 kuskia ajelivat Massbyntien alkuun yhdessä, mutta sitten alkoi "vapaa vauhti", kenties hieman yllättäen, kun allekirjoittanut irtosi omalle lenkille eli "irtiottoon". Kolme kuskia ajoi minut kiinni, joista 2 sujahti ohitseni Immersbyn mäissä. Hyvä setti  :Hymy:  omalta kohdalta (= ajo kulki, sää suosi jne.). -- Mäkien jälkeen keskari lähes 32.

Jk. Oma keskari ovelta-ovelle: 28,6 (...yleensä ollut 26).
Jjk. Harmillinen tuo edellisessä ryhmässä sattunut kaatuminen  :Irvistys:  ...näitä sattuu silloin tällöin. Kuskien on hyvä tiedostaa porukka-ajon (potentiaalinen) vaarallisuus; ts. jos ei kaadu omaan virheeseen, voi jäädä muiden aiheuttamaan "kasaan".

----------


## kuovipolku

> "32-34"-ryhmä ajoi 10-13 hengen porukalla speksin mukaisesti mukavan lenkin; Immersbyn mäkien loppua lukuunottamatta. Siellä sattui valitettava ojaanajo. Vaikka kaveri siitä omin jaloin nousikin, niin paikalle soitettiin ambulanssi. Toivottavasti ei käynyt pahasti. Vauhtia oli siinä kohdassa paljon.



Luultavimmin mitä fiksuin päätös. Etenkin jos pää on kolissut tai heilahtanut pahasti tai kypärässä on yhtään jälkiä siitä että niin on voinut käydä. Pienikin tuntemus pää- tai niskakivusta pitää ottaa vakavasti. Ja jonkun kanssapyöräilijän pitäisi ottaa aika tehdä ne viisi peruskysymystä (tyyliin mikä päivä, missä ryhmässä ajoit, millä paikalla, mitä kävi, minkävärinen juomapullo sulla on tms) ennen kuin päästetään kaveri takaisin pyörän selkään.

PS Mitä muuten mahtoi tapahtua? Tekninen vika, oma ajovirhe (vauhtia liikaa mutkaan?), leikkasiko joku sisäkaarteessa eteen, jarrutti äkisti tai väisti kuoppaa? En kysy pelkästä uteliaisuudesta vaan siksi että on hyvä oppia ja ottaa opiksi sattuneista tilanteista.

----------


## nikobiker

> PS Mitä muuten mahtoi tapahtua? Tekninen vika, oma ajovirhe (vauhtia liikaa mutkaan?), leikkasiko joku sisäkaarteessa eteen, jarrutti äkisti tai väisti kuoppaa? En kysy pelkästä uteliaisuudesta vaan siksi että on hyvä oppia ja ottaa opiksi sattuneista tilanteista.



Tulin kaverin takana ehkä 10 metrin päässä ja näin ilmalennon. En kuitenkaan havainnut sitä, miksi näin kävi. Joka tapauksessa mutka meni suoraksi. Kyseinen paikka on mutka juuri ennen sitä jyrkähköä viimeistä nyppylää ennen pitkää laskua Uudelle Porvoontielle. Tuo on aina sellainen paikka, että siihen "isketään" ja jalat tyhjennetään (datan mukaan notkossa minulla oli vauhtia 43, edellä ajavilla luultavasti enemmän). Samaan aikaan mäkeä alas tuli vastaan pari maantiekuskia. Tästä syystä edellä ajavat tekivät pienen ajolinjan korjauksen ja sitten rytisi. Tien reunassa on myös hiekkaa, että jos vähänkään ajaa lähellä reunaa, niin helpostihan se mutkasta lähtee, jos hiekalle joutuu.

----------


## LOKS

Huomenna (la 12.8) *Hakunilasta Emäsaloon*. Hitaampi ryhmä (28?) klo 10:10 ja nopeammat (31?) 10:30. Käydään kääntymässä saaren eteläkärjessä ja kahvitellaan Emäsalon kyläpuodissa. Kyläpuodissa tarjolla mm. lettuja hillon ja kermavaahdon kera. Hieman tulee edestatakaista ajoa, mutta ainaskin minulle uutta tietä. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24089700

----------


## Isä nitro

Ok. Sait ylipuhuttua. Jos totta puhutaan, niin ilmoittaudun nopeampaan ryhmään toivoen/olettaen, että mentäisiin tosiaan tuossa lievästi yli 30 km/h pinnassa. Jos paikalle tulossa enemmän menohaluja omaavia, niin ilmoitelkaa jotta tiedän suosiosta tähdätä toiseen ryhmään. Aikatauluhan on nerokkaasti synkrotisoitu siten, että on mahdollisuus ajaa kummassakin porukassa.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen mukaan Emäsaloon, luultavasti alkumatkasta 30-31 ryhmään, en tarvitse sitä nopeampaa.

----------


## J.U.K

Huomenna Hakunilaan klo 10.10. 28 ryhmään.

----------


## Isä nitro

Lopulta nopeamman Emäsalo- ryhmän keskinopeudeksi tuli 33,6 km/h, johon en olisi tänään(kään) pystynyt ilman hyvää ja mukavaa porukkaa. Kiitos teille siis hyvästä lenkkiseurasta. Pidän kovasti näistä lauantailenkeistä ja kahdesta vaihtoehtoisesta nopeusryhmästä sekä mahdollisuudesta vaihtaa tauolla hitaampaan/nopeampaan menoon.


Ja se kauppa/kahvila, jossa käytiin. Eipä ole minulle tähän mennessä (edes kotona) todettu, että hei voin täyttää juomapullosi ja voit mennä juomaan kahvisi niin tuon pullon sinulle.

----------


## LOKS

Hitaammassa ryhmässä Hakunilasta starttasi 7 kuskia. Matkan aikana porukkaan liittyi vielä yksi (Nopeammassa ryhmässä taisi olla myös 8 kuskia). Emäsalon tie oli hyväpintainen ja taukopaikka osoittautui loistavaksi. Päätimme lyhentää lenkkiä, joten emme palanneet Nikkilän kautta. Matkaksi tuli kuitenki 118 km.

----------


## huotah

Kiitos mukavasta lenkkiseurasta! Emäsalon kyläkauppa on ihan ehdoton taukopaikka, jos tuolle tielle eksyy.

----------


## nikobiker

> Lopulta nopeamman Emäsalo- ryhmän keskinopeudeksi tuli 33,6 km/h, johon en olisi tänään(kään) pystynyt ilman hyvää ja mukavaa porukkaa. Kiitos teille siis hyvästä lenkkiseurasta. Pidän kovasti näistä lauantailenkeistä ja kahdesta vaihtoehtoisesta nopeusryhmästä sekä mahdollisuudesta vaihtaa tauolla hitaampaan/nopeampaan menoon.



Kiitos vaan lenkistä. Mainio oli. Eikä tuota keskaria kannata tuijottaa liiaksi. Sovittiin lähtiessä, että ylämäet ajetaan rauhassa ja joilla on menohaluja, saavat vetää niin kauan kuin haluavat. Menomatkan olin koko matkan aurinkokannella ja rasitus oli PK1:n luokkaa, vaikka Emäsalossa keskinopeus oli vielä yli 34. Aina voi valita haluaako vetää vai ei. 

Kahdeksan kuskia oli lähtiessä. Paluumatkalla yhdeltä meni rengas ja hän jatkoi suorinta tietä kotiin. Muuten porukka pysyi kasassa Kuninkaanmäkeen asti. 

Samoin mielestäni toimii mainiosti tämä, että hitaampi ryhmä lähtee aiemmin liikkeelle.

Tässä vielä tyylinäytettä lenkiltä:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4...jQ4bllfSEF6Snc

----------


## Wiszsla

Liityn muiden joukkoon toteamaan miten mainio tämä kahden nopeuden mutta yhteisen tauon lenkkimalli on.  Kiitos kaikille ylipäätään ja Laurille suunnittelusta.

----------


## penyeach

> Kiitos mukavasta lenkkiseurasta! Emäsalon kyläkauppa on ihan ehdoton taukopaikka, jos tuolle tielle eksyy.



Samoin. Hauska paikka tosiaan!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.U.K

Hieno lenkki ja loistava tuo Emäsalon kyläkauppa/kahvila. Eläkeläisen mieltä lämmitti kun kahvikupin hinnalla sai maukkaan pannari annoksen kaupanpäälle, ei paha.
Jos jotain kiinnostaa hitaamman ryhmän keskari niin mun sports tracker antoi matkaksi 119,4 km ja aikaa kului 3 h 59 mim 22 sek. Veikkaanpa ettei monikaan ole kiinnostunut niin paljoa,
 että sen keskarin viitsii laskea.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

29,75... Maunulan "ryhmä rämä" ajeli puolestaan vajaan 50 km:n lenkuran lentokentän ympäri ehkä noin 26:n keskarilla. Kiitos osallistujille (2 kpl). Ihan jees tämä lyhyehkö aamulenkki, kun ehtii (ilta)päivällä vielä muutakin  :Vink:

----------


## Team-o

2 kuskia ja allekirjoittanut päätimme ettemme lähde sateeseen, näemme klo 12:15 Vkoskella. Ajelemme n 3h (sade jatkuu klo 16) ja Velskolan mäkeä, Lakistoa jne.. tai saa ehdottaa reittiä. Ehkä n 30km/h. Mukaan saa tulla.

----------


## fiber

HePon kalenterissa on sunnuntaille 220 km klo 9. Onko kippareita tai ajatusta vauhdista/reitistä?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...myös (lyhennetty) TdH-reitti on mahdollinen... 28...? (ja aivan loppuosa vaikka 26...)  :Cool:

----------


## Jusso

28-ryhmässä oli kahdeksan ajajaa. Alkumatkasta mukana oli lisäksi Pekka & kumpp ja paluumatkalla porukkaan liittyi hetkeksi yksi kuski lisää. Toteutunut keskari 28,2 km/h.

----------


## fiber

32:ssa taisi olla alussa kymmenen kuskia. Taukopaikalla kahdeksan, ja kiskalle saakka palasi kuusi. Aika hyvin speksissä. Yksi flätti mutta kaikkiaan perusnätti ajo.

----------


## nikobiker

Pidempää Siippoon Nesteen lenkkiä lähti ajamaan 7 kuskia. Tosin tauolla päätettiin yhdessätuumin vaihtaa paluumatka lyhyemmän lenkin mukaiseksi, joten matkaa kertyi yhteensä piirun verran yli 100 km Vantaankoskelle. Porukka pysyi yhdessä miltei loppuun asti. Keskinopeus asettui lähtöspeksin mukaisiin raameihin. Alku tosin ajettiin kovemmalla rasituksella ja loppupuoli iisimmin. 
Kiitokset, hyvä lenkki oli! 

Tässä Hepon lenkkilistassa on muuten jotain kummaa tämän päivän sunnuntailenkeistä eteenpäin:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...QOCVIs/pubhtml

Luulen, että osa reiteistä on väärillä riveillä. Ei liene tarkoitus, että esim. ensi viikolla pidempi ajaisi Siippoon Nesteelle ja lyhyempi Pirttimäkeen? Kellä on oikeus editoida näitä lenkkejä? Pekka?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ooops, jotain häikkää näkyy olevan. Jäsensihteerille voi ilmoittaa (ilmoitan) näistä nettiasioista. Ja _reittiryhmä_ saattaa olla/lukea foorumilla, joten sitäkin kautta menee.

_Muuta:_  Pekan spesiaaliin (ovelta ovelle 117 km; koskelta n. 104 km) eli  lyhennettyyn TdH-reittiin osallistui 2 kuskia. Ajettiin ekax yhdesssä 28:n kanssa Riipiläntien päähän, sitten Palojoen kautta Raalantielle ja loppumatka normireittiä... Okei, oikaisin Kunkun jälkeen Lahdentien ja Suurmetsän ympyrän kautta, enkä ajanut velolle. -- Keskari  vaihteli, mennessä myätätuulessa enemmän (28) ja palatessa vastatuulessa  vähemmän (26).

----------


## Wiszsla

34-35 ryhmä ajoi keskiviikkolenkin 12:n kuskin voimin siististi keskarilla noin 35,2. Kiitos mukana olleille siitä.

Paluun siirtymällä meni häröilyksi kevyen liikenteen väylällä. Omalla lenkillä olleen ja hetkeä aikaisemmin "kärkeen" siirtyneen mutta kevyen liikenteen väylällä vastuuttoman kovaa vetäneen kuskin kenties innoittamana ajettiin Itäväylän ja Länsimäentien risteyksessä arvelisin 35-38 km/h nopeudella suojatien yli sen vasenta reunaa (en muista onko pyörien ja jalankulkijoiden kaistat erotettu sillä kohdalla), mutta siitä huolimatta juuri suojatielle astumassa olleen iäkkään pariskunnan pahasti pelästyttäen. Noin 400 m myöhemmin loivassa ylämäessä (nopeus yhä yli 30 km/h) ohitettu jalankulkijanainen joutui ottamaan väistöaskelia sivulle ja huudahti "ettekö voisi edes soittaa kelloa noilla nopeuksilla". Näin reaktiot ja kuulin kommentit ajaessani viimeisenä, muista vähän jäljessä. Osasyyllinen toki itsekin.


Tällaisilla tempuilla muun liikenteen joukossa maine ehkä kasvaa, mutta kunnia varmasti ei!  Noilla nopeuksilla ja ajotavoilla pitää ajaa maantiellä - kuten ajetaan Hepon lenkkiosuudella - jotta ei vaaranneta heikompien osapuolien, siis jalankulkijoiden turvallisuutta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mainitussa risteksessä on kyllä selvästi merkitty ja viistoreunakivetty (kummallakin suunnalla ja keskisaarekkeella) erotettu pyöräkaista, mutta eiväthän jalankulkijat niitä huomaa tai niistä piittaa, joten en minäkään kovin suositeltavana pitäisi ainakaan pitkälti päälle kolmenkympin vauhtia vaikka myötämäki ja suora, näköesteetön kelvi siihen houkuttelevatkin. 

Se ylämäki on myös yllättävän mutkainen, joten jo mahdollisesti vastaantulevia kanssapyöräilijöitä kunnioittaakseen on fiksumpi ajaa niin että pysyy oikealla eikä ainakaan joudu hätäisesti väistämään sen enempää heitä kuin kumpaan suuntaan tahansa kulkevia jalankulkijoita.

Kun tuommoisella porukalla tai letkalla ohitellaan muita, hitaampia kelvinkäyttäjiä olisi tosiaan suotavaa omistaa pieni ajatus myös sille miltä tilanne voi heistä näyttää tai tuntua. Se ei välttämättä riitä että tietää itse että mitään vaaratilannetta ei todellisuudessa päässyt syntymään. Kellon soiton sijaan voi riittävän ajoissa huutaa - käskemättä tai karjumatta - esimerkiksi "Pyöriä!" tai "Ohitetaan vasemmalta!" ja viimeisenä ajava voi kiittää ja ilmoittaa olleensa viimeinen.

NImim. "En itsekään aina synnitön"

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Pyörätiellä/kevarilla - tasaisella - pitäisi jokaisen pystyä ajamaan alle 30 km/h, ja vain (loivissa) alamäissä yli... Tunnetusti vaaaaaarallisissa (kevari- jne.) risteyksissä (so. niitä lähestyttäessä) kannattaa myös nostaa "räpylää" ajoissa, jolloin takana tulevat osaavat ainakin varautua hidastuksiin/pysähdyksiin. 

Jk. Jos joku lähtee ajamaan reittiosuuteen nähden selvää ylinopeutta, ei välttämättä tarvitse lähteä mukaan "kilvanajoon"  :Vink:  ...vaan voi pitäytyä ihan normivauhdissa. Irtiottajalla_, btw_, on puolestaan kaksi vaihtoehtoa: a) hidastaa ennemmin tai myähemmin (odotella sopivassa kohdassa) tai b) kadota horisonttiin voimiensa tunnossa...

----------


## ArtoR

Mikä muuten on ollut hitain ryhmä keskiviikkolenkillä tähän aikaan kaudesta?

----------


## Liikuttava

> Mikä muuten on ollut hitain ryhmä keskiviikkolenkillä tähän aikaan kaudesta?



Tämän viikon keskiviikkona viimeisen ryhmän speksi oli ~30 (tai 30+). Immersbyn mäkien lopussa keskari oli 30,x riippuen kuinka kovaa oli mäet ajanut.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Edellä kyseltiin hitainta keskiviikkoryhmää. Säännöllisesti harjoitellut  väki on nyt hitaimmillaankin 30 km/h kunnossa (...28-ryhmää yritettiin äskettäin  saada ajamaan 28:n vauhtia, mutta osallistujia oli 2 kpl; loput ajoivat 3-kymppiä). Joten alkaa  näyttää siltä, että seuraava "etappi" tulla mukaan toimintaan aloittelijana on  myöhemmin (syys-)lokakuussa alkavat viikonloppujen hiekkatielenkit. Ja  sitten 2018 maalis-huhtikuussa, jolloin jälleen 25- (in spe) ja  28-ryhmillä(kin) aloitetaan. -- Tämä ajokauden aikana tapahtuva (taviskuskienkin ajovauhdin) nopeutuminen  vain todistaa, että säännöllinen harjoittelu vaikuttaa  :Cool:  vaikkei olisi mitään sen suurempia vauhti-/ kuntotavoitteita.

----------


## fiber

Mitä suunnitelmia on huomiselle Hakunilasta, Maunulasta tai Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## JiiTee

Lenkkikalenterin mukaan vuorossa on Vantaankoslelta Pirttimäen lenkkejä, 80 ja 120 km.
Pirttimäki 80	https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438998
Pirttimäki 120	https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9114975

----------


## JiiTee

Paikalla oli noin 22 kuskia. 1 reipas ajoi yksin 120km lenkin, kun ei seuraa saanut. 30-ryhmään lähti noin 12 henkeä (+-2), meidän 28 oli kasvoi kuudesta kahdeksaan, koska 2 Rynkebyn ladyä liittyi joukkoon heti lähdössä. 28:ssa kaksi siirtyi hallitusti omalle lenkille tauon molemmin puolin. Kiitos hyvähenkisestä lenkistä kaikille. Nikobiker erityiskiitos kapteenitoiminnasta, mm. neuvoit vähemmän ryhmää ajaneita hienosti!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Terveisiä Velotourilta. Vedin Ismo P:n kanssa toiseksi hitainta pidemmän lenkin (150 km) ajoryhmää. Reitin koilliskulma, ts. Pornaisten ja Monninkylän tiet olivat minulle ennestään tuntemattomia, mutta liikenteenohjaus (nuolikyltit ja ohjaajat) auttoi pysymään oikealla tiellä. Miellyttävä yllätys, että etenkin Pornaisten puolella asvalttitiet olivat erittäin hyväkuntoisia, vähäliikenteisiä ja maastonmuodoiltaan sopivan vaihtelevia. Selvä huononeminen (lue. asvaltin mureneminen) tapahtui Porvoon puolelle tultaessa. Ajeltiin parinkymmen kuskin siistissä parijonossa, tavallaan jopa vakiomuodostelmassa. Jäi mieleen mm., että kakkosrivissä ajo yxi naiskuski erittäin hyvin alusta loppuun. Matkalla ei sattunut mitään erityistä; Ismolla suolakurkkutankkaus petti kramppiin Kuninkaanmäessä, mutta onneksi ko. mäen päällä oli huoltopiste (sama mennen tullen), joten kakkosvetäjämme toipui ajokuntoon loppumatkalla. -- Ylisummaan: Oikein mukava, rento reissu näin kauden "päätteeksi"  :Hymy:  ...bonuksena vielä hienoja itäuusimaalaisia maisemia  :Cool:  

Jk. Henk. koht. 3000 km:n harjoittelulla kuntoa olisi riittänyt vauhdikkaampaan menoon ja/tai pidempään matkaan. (Viikkoa aiemmin ajoin 120 km:n harjoituslenkin, mutta muuten treenasin lähinnä 50-80 km:n matkoilla huhti-elokuussa.) Nyt on kuntopohja niin hyvä, että voisi vaikka vk:t  :Kieli pitkällä:  aloittaa... 

Jjk. Osallistujia oli selvästi vähemmän kuin aikoinaan TdH:ssa, mistä johtuen reitillä oli tilaa ajella. Matkaan lähdettiin porrastetusti 2 minuutin välein (ja järjestäjien mukaan 80 % kuskeista ajoi) ohjatuissa keskariryhmissä, joita saattoi olla useampia samaa vauhtia eteneviä, esim. 2 kpl 28:n keskarilla.

---> Velotourin tuloslistausta*

*Keskareissa ei ole huomioitu nopeusryhmien taukoja, joten (huoltopisteillä) taukoja pitäneillä (ryhmillä) ajon aikainen keskari on ollut jonkin verran nopeampi kuin tuloksissa ilmoitettu kokonaiskeskinopeus; tästä siis johtuu ero nopeusmittarien ilmoittamien lukemien ja viral. tulosten välillä.

----------


## Breakbeat

Onko huomenna Hakunilasta lähteviä? Jos on niin minkälaista speksiä ehdotetaan?

----------


## LOKS

Miten olisi huomenna Hakunilasta Pornaisten lenkki hieman soveltaen https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24820350  28-29 ajavat lähtevät klo 10:10 ja 31-33 ajavat 10:30.
Tauko Nummisten kyläkaupalla, jossa olisimme yhtäaikaa.

----------


## Wiszsla

Kinnostaa ja yritän ehtiä 10.10 ryhmään.

----------


## fiber

HePoLa klo 10.30 lähtö ajoi noin satasen verran 35:ttä. Oma lenkkijälki kotiovelta kotiovelle.

Joltain aamun aiemmalta kävijältä oli jäänyt Nummisten kyläkauppaan Craftin musta otsanauha. Otin mukaan. Laita viestiä ketjuun tai YV, jos tunnistat omaksesi.

----------


## LOKS

Tänään Hakunilasta lähtijöitä oli 7+8. Hitaampi ryhmä ehti nauttia pullakahvit ennen myöhemmin lähteneitä ja nopeammin ajavia. Yksi kuski vaihtoi taukopaikalla hitaampaan ryhmään. Nopeammat ohittivat hitaammat juuri ennen Hakunilan "maalia". Reitin speksissä oli virhe. Tatkoitus oli ajaa Hinsbyn kautta. Toivottavasti jälkimmäinen ryhmä huomasi virheen, eikä mennyt hiekkapolulle ja siitä joen yli. Virhe on nyt korjattu

----------


## JiiTee

Ainakin 2 polkijaa lähtee kello 12 Vantaankoskelta. Varmaankin ajetaan jompi kumpi Unkan lenkki.  Speksi jossain 30 hujakoilla varmaankin. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## JiiTee

Ajettiin kolmen miehen voimin Unkka100. Reipas tuuli, mutta kuivaa. Tunnin myöhästys kannatti. 31.2 - 31.8 km/h näyttivät polkijoiden mittarit ja noin 182-187W kahden painavamman keskitehot. 5 minuutin vedoin edettiin. Kiitos osallisille!




> Ainakin 2 polkijaa lähtee kello 12 Vantaankoskelta. Varmaankin ajetaan jompi kumpi Unkan lenkki.  Speksi jossain 30 hujakoilla varmaankin. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## JiiTee

Ai niin, Klaukkalan kirkkotie kannattaa tänä syksynä välttää. Tietyö. Noin joelta Klaukkalantielle, nro 132 on soraa. Aika tiivistä, mutta silti.

----------


## nikobiker

"36"-ryhmä ajoi nätisti 37,2 nopeudella tänään. Koko porukka pysyi yllättäen kasassa Immersbyn mäetkin.

Autoja ja traktoreita oli tavallista enemmän teillä. Immersbyssä (ja muutenkin) vastaantulevien kaistalle ei ole menemistä.

Ensi viikollako sitten keskiviikkolenkki jo klo 18? Nytkin olisi kotimatkalle olleet valot paikallaan. Niin se kesä meni...

----------


## Privileged

Tunnin alitusta tavoittelemaan lähtenyt ryhmä ajoi Immersbyn loppuun n.56 minuutissa keskinopeuden ollessa 40,4km/h.

Seuraavalle keskiviikolle 13.9 voidaan tosiaan muuttaa lähtöajaksi 18:00.

----------


## Breakbeat

Viimeinen ryhmä lähti liikkeelle vailla speksiä ja tavoitteena oli ajaa fiiliksen mukaan. Kärki ajoi ilmeisesti sen verran kovaa että osa porukasta tippui jokivarrentiellä. 4 kuskia saapui immesrsbyn dösärille keskarin ollessa 34.1.

----------


## Isä nitro

Olikos huomiselle lähtijöitä Manan majalta tai Hakunilasta? Kovin on vetistä keliä luvassa. Jos ei nyt ihan kaikkea vettä kerralla sada niskaan niin minulle kävisi kyllä vaikka kauden eka Gravelimpi reititys.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Sateisesta säästä huolimatta toistakymmentä pyöräilijää ajeli Rosalle sunnuntaina. (Oma lenkki jäi lyhyemmäksi: lähtöpaikalle ja takaisin.)

Jk. Maantiekausi päättyy syyskuun lopussa, mutta olojen (pudonneet lehdet, jäätä tiellä ym.) salliessa innokkaimmat ajavat edelleen asvaltilla. _Lokakuussa_ alkaa syksyn _hiekkatielenkkikausi_  :Hymy:  ...tästä tarkempia tietoja tulossa myöhemmin.

----------


## Privileged

Vielä muistutus tännekkin, että keskiviikkolenkki ajetaan 13.9 alkaen klo 18:00.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkolenkin "jälkeenjäänyt" (lue. klo 18.30) 6 kuskin porukka ajeli keskarilla 35. Kiitoksia vetomiehille (ajoittain) 4-kympin kyydistä hyvässä peesissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan majan 50+ ryhmä ajoi lentokentän ympäri keskarilla 24-25, ja ko. kuskit viidenkympin molemmin puolin. Vaihtelun vuoksi ehdotan, että ensi lauantaina ajetaan Bodom-järvi ympäri, ts. radanvartta Bemböleen ja Vihdintietä takaisin (...Velskolan Pitkäjärven "alppitietä" unohtamatta  :Cool: ).

----------


## jaru

> Maunulan majan 50+ ryhmä ajoi lentokentän ympäri keskarilla 24-25, ja ko. kuskit viidenkympin molemmin puolin. Vaihtelun vuoksi ehdotan, että ensi lauantaina ajetaan Bodom-järvi ympäri, ts. radanvartta Bemböleen ja Vihdintietä takaisin (...Velskolan Pitkäjärven "alppitietä" unohtamatta ).



Hakunilasta lähti 2 kuskia uhmaamaan auringonpaistetta ja tuulenvirettä. Yhteistä lenkkiä ei kuitenkaan saatu aikaiseksi vaan tiemme erkanivat jo kilometrin jälkeen. 
Minut myöhemmin ohittanut IK-32-duo lausahti "mukaan vaan", enkä älynnyt kieltäytyä tarjouksesta. Tämä osoittautui Hepon keskiviikkolenkin ajamiseksi 39 kmh keskarilla.

Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## nikobiker

Pitkälle 120 km lenkille lähti tänään 11 kuskia Vantaankoskelta. Tauolle asti koko porukka ajoi yhdessä ja sen jälkeen pitkin matkaa osa oikaisi suoraan kotiinsa. Kuusi ajajaa ajoi koko lenkin suunnilleen speksin mukaisesti n. 33 keskarilla. Jalat ja keuhkot tuupattiin tyhjiksi sekä Nurmijärventien mäissä että Vantaankosken loppukirissä.

Erinomaisen hieno ja siisti lenkki. Ei mitään poikkipuolista sanottavaa. Sää myös mitä loistavin. Kiitos!

----------


## Wiszsla

Lähipäivien sääennuste on kohtalaisen hyvä. Onko Hakunilasta lähtijöitä huomenna lauantaina 23.9?

----------


## kuovipolku

Urhoollisia lähtijöitä oli kaksi, mutta sitäkin laadukkaampia. 

PS Saatiin ne houkutelluksi Mustavuoren junan mukaan - vetureiksi tietenkin - ja ajettiin Porvooseen, tosin sen vähemmän tuttuun kolkkaan eli Hamariin (jonka satamasta löytyy mukava kahvila Lokki)

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePon kuntolenkkien maantieajokauden päätökseen sunnuntaina osallistui hieman alle 30 kuskia. Sää oli ihanteellinen ja osallistujien kunto huipussaan. Ajettiin 32 ja 30 km/h:n keskariryhmissä. 108 km:n reitti kävi kääntymässä Kiljavan ja Jokelan kautta, taukoa pidettiin Nurmijärven Roosalla. 30-ryhmän kauden päätti perinteinen loppukiri lentokentän mäessä, mikä kertoi kuskien olevan _erinomaisessa _ kunnossa kesän ajojen jälkeen.  -- *Kiitoksia* *kaikille* osallistujille ja etenkin vetäjille *koko kuluneesta ajokaudesta*  :Hymy: 

Jk. Tästä eteenpäin jatketaan epävirallisemmissa merkeissä, ja innokkaimmat ajavat entiseen tapaan - säiden niin salliessa myös pitkiä maantielenkkejä V-koskelta. Myös hiekkatielenkkikausi käynnistyy vähitellen. (Myöhemmin syksyllä tiedotetaan spinningistä.) ...Ja arki-iltoinakin voi yrittää ajaa niin kauan kuin se turvallisesti on mahdollista (lehdet, pimeys jne.). 
Jjk. Lauantain 50+ lenkillä ajettiin Bodom ympäri. Ovelta-ovelle tuli allek. mittariin 60 km, keskari n. 23 (...ja osallistujien keski-ikä edelleen niukasti yli 50 vuotta).

----------


## Privileged

> ...Jk. Tästä eteenpäin jatketaan epävirallisemmissa merkeissä ...Ja arki-iltoinakin voi yrittää ajaa niin kauan kuin se turvallisesti on mahdollista (lehdet, pimeys jne.)...



Ainakin tunnin alitusta tavoitteleva ryhmä ajaa tulevana keskiviikkona vielä klo 18:00. Luultavasti pari hitaampaakin ryhmää, joten kannattaa tulla pyörähtään Mittatien kautta  :Hymy:

----------


## Privileged

Hyvästä kelistä huolimatta ei lähtöpaikalle ilmaantunut kuin 7 kuskia. Ajettiin yhdessä porukassa vähän lyhennettynä eli Hindsbyntietä suoraan Immersbyntielle. Keskinopeus oli maltillinen 38,1km/h.

----------


## jaru

Entäs 30/9 maantielle? Lähtö kl. 10 - 10:30; Hakunila, Viikki, Maunula...

----------


## Wiszsla

Alustavasti Kiinnostaisi. Viikko 10.30?

----------


## Wiszsla

Siis Viikki 10.30?

----------


## jaru

Joo Maaherranpuisto, Prisman vastapäätä kl. 10:30.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Wanhusten oma aamulenkki (50+ väelle, ja muillekin hitaamman menon ystäville) Maunulan majalta lauantaina klo 10.30.  Ai, että reitti...? Ehdotan, että lentokenttä ympäri, tai voi osa jengistä pidemmällekin lähteä, esim. Tuusulanjärven kiertoon tai voi ajaa vaikka Nahkelantien ja Metsäkyläntien kautta Riipiläntielle ja V-koskelle (siis 40 ja 50-60 km).

Jk. Lähtöpaikalla keskustellaan hiekkatielenkkeilyn aloittamisesta ...mutta ei vielä aloiteta.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Joo Maaherranpuisto, Prisman vastapäätä kl. 10:30.



Aikataulu muuttui. Jos ehdin, käyn Maunulassa 10.30 tai teen iltapäivällä oman lenkin.

----------


## Breakbeat

Onko huomenna sunnuntaina porukkaa lähössä Vantaankoskelta? Perus klo 11.00 lähtö?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan Wanhusten (50+) ajelulla (keski-ikä tällä kertaa n. 51,75 v.) oli neljä kuskia. Kierrettiin lentokenttä (keskarilla 24-25), vaikka pidemmällekin olisi voinut näin hyvällä kelillä ajaa. Kuivat lehdet kuivalla asvaltilla eivät haitanneet (vaikka niitä on yhä enemmän). Kahdella kuskilla oli cc-pyörä nappularenkailla, joka onkin suositeltava valinta näille syksyn hitaammille maantielenkeille.

Jk. Hyvällä kelillä maantielenkeille näkyy riittävän väkeä, ei ihan kesän malliin, mutta vielä kuitenkin.

----------


## JTJ

> Onko huomenna sunnuntaina porukkaa lähössä Vantaankoskelta? Perus klo 11.00 lähtö?



Voisin lähteä, jos sää ei näytä kovin sateiselta.

----------


## alppu

> Voisin lähteä, jos sää ei näytä kovin sateiselta.



Joo ei näytä sateiselta ennusteen mukaan. 30km/h?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Ei tosiaan satanut, mutta tienpinta oli sen verran märkä, että pyörä meni pesuun. Ihan kiva ajokeli, kunhan oli laittanut riittävästi vaatetta päälle. Neljän kuskin voimin ajettiin Tuusulanjärven lenkki ja käytiin Lottamuseolla kahvilla. Näitä voisi ajella vielä jatkossakin, jos sää pysyy siedettävänä. Lauantaisin voisi ehkä aloitella jo hiekkatielenkkejäkin.

----------


## Liikuttava

Tänään Kuninkaanmäessä klo 18 -lähdössä vain yksi kuski. Kuski ajoi oikaisten suoraan Hindsbyn kautta keskarilla ~30km/h. Aurinko laski sopivasti Immersbyntien lopussa eikä lenkillä satanut ollenkaan toisin kuin ennusteet lupasivat. Vielä tarkeni hyvin pelkillä irtohihoilla- ja lahkeilla kun piti sykeet koholla. Lämpötila taisi olla 10-12°C välillä: jos tällainen sää olisi vaikka kesäkuussa, uskoisin, että lähtöpaikalla olisi huomattavasti enemmän väkeä. Kun katsoo säätä eikä kalenteria ja ottaa lampun mukaan niin maantiekauttaan voi jatkaa vielä hyvin!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, _Liikuttava_, taisit tulla vastaan Hindsbyntiellä. Ajoin samaa reittiä vastapäivään (etelästä-pohjoiseen). Hämmästyin yxinäisestä vastaantulijasta niin, etten edes tajunnut moikata; odottelin isompaa porukkaa, jota sitten ei näkynytkään, kuten kuva yllä todistaa.

Jk. Oli todella mainio (!) ajokeli, mutta kieltämättä muutaman _vaaran paikan_ myös kohtasin matkalla, kun hämärä ja pimeys laskeutuivat. Esimerkiksi _ilman heijastimia kävelevät ihmiset, varjoissa (ja lehtien alla) piileskelevät kuopat ja ajolinjojen hankala arviointi_ pimeimmissä kohdissa ovat kyllä varteenotettavia syitä jättää hämärä/pimeäajelut pois tässä vaiheessa kautta (vaikka keli olisi muuten ajettava, kuten tällä kertaa oli). Ymmärrän hyvin, että ihan jo turvallisuuden vuoksi ajaminen arki-iltoina jää, ja muuten lenkkeily (vielä jonkin aikaa maantiellä, sitten hiekkateillä ja maastossa) on syytä keskittää valoisaan aikaan (= viikonloppuihin). Sinänsä harmi, kun olen muuten hyvässä kunnossa (= 150 km vaille 4t ajettuna tällä kaudella maantiellä) ja voisin alkaa "oikeasti" harjoitella  :No huh!: 

Jjk. Btw: Pahamaineisella (sic) Hindsbyntiellä olivat tehneet pikipaikkauksia, joten ajaminen oli vähän rengas- ym. turvallisempaa kuin aiemmin (etenkin etelästä tultaessa). -- Cyclolla ja nappularenkailla voisi oikaista Länsitien kautta, jos haluaa vähän lisää valoisaa aikaa... Mutta kyllä nämä ilta-ajelut alkavat olla ohi, kun tulee yhä pimeämpi yhä aikaisemmin. Lyhennän omia(kin) lenkkejä ja siirryn hiekkatielle arki-iltaisin; kävin jo testaamassa yhden noin tunnin mittaisen vakioreitin. -- 50+ porukka, btw2, voisi myös harkita ensi lauantaina lyhyehkön hiekkatiereitin ajamista. Mutta jos keli on hyvä, niin maantielle (!) mieli tekisi (...puuttuvat 150 km  :Vink:  ajamaan...). Monesti on ollut niin, että lähtöpaikalla (Maunulasta) on ollut tarjolla lokakuussa sekä hiekkatie- että maantielenkki; ts. kannattaa käydä tsekkaamassa, kummalle puolelle on enemmän lähtijöitä. Ajoseuraa saattaa löytyä vielä maantiellekin säiden salliessa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Minulle käyvät lähtökohtaisesti ja keskuslämmitetyn työhuoneeni vinkkelistä katsottuna huomenna asfaltti tai sora. Kumpi vaan, ja vaikka kumpikin. Manan majalla näyttäisi olevan tarjolla Särkiän matkatoimiston organisoima vakiolähtö 10:30, mutta oletan Hakunilan lauantaiset ajelut ajetuiksi? Juuri tämän hetken sääennusteissa lauantai näyttäisi olevan sunnuntaita vähäsateisempi.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulassa oli suorastaan "tungosta" aamupäivällä (klo 10.30), kun peräti kahdeksan (8 kpl) kuskia saapui erilaisilla ajovälineillä kärkkymään lenkkiseuraa. Ajankohdan erinomaisen ajokelin (hyvää vauhtia kuivuva asvaltti) huomioonottaen maantieajo voitti hiekkatiet tällä kertaa* 7-1. Maantieporukka jakautui hallitusti Ruotsinkylässä pitkämatkalaisiin (3 kuskia) ja lyhyemmän aamulenkin 50+ (ym.) ajajiin (4 kpl), joilla tuli mittariin n. 47 km.

*...tilanne tulee syksyn edetessä muuttumaan. Veikkasin, että jonain päivänä näemme jopa käänteisen järjestyksen (1-7) kuten aiempinakin vuosina. -- Yritetään saada hiiiiitaaaaammalla vauhdilla ajetut  hiekkatielenkit ohjelmaan tänä syksynä. Hiekkateiden reittiosaajia näihin ajoihin myösi kaivataan. Ja lyhyemmin voi hiekkateillä(kin) ajaa, jos aikataulu- ym. syyt vaikuttavat (kuten tänään). -- Aikatauluista sen verran, että varmaan säiden salliessa motivoituneimpien hiekkatieajot jatkuvat marras-joulukuulle saakka (...nollakeli, räntä ja pakkasasteet sitten lopettavat ajokauden epävirallisen jatkon, tosin eivät kaikkien osalta). 

Jk. Ja spinnaamaankin pääsee... tästä lisää myöhemmin.

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko kiinnostusta huomenna cc-lenkille Maunulasta klo 10.30?

----------


## JTJ

Käytiin Vesan kanssa Pirttimäellä. Heikki otti meidät paluumatkalla kiiinni ennen Espoon keskuspuistoa ja johdatti meidät vauhdilla puiston läpi Laajalahteen.  :Hymy:  Parissa paikassa tulvavesi oli katkaissut reitin ja jouduttiin käyttämään vaihtoehtoisia kiertoteitä.

----------


## tapsalme

Onko tietoa että pääseekö Petikosta jälleen reitti2000sta pitkin Serenaan? Viime vkonloppuna tosiaan oli tulvaveden peitossa pahasti yhdessä kohtaa ja piti kiertää

----------


## JTJ

Veikkaan, että tuo pätkä on edelleen poikki, mutta lähdetkö huomenna mukaan klo 10:30 Maunulan Majalta? Katsotaan sitten, minne mennään.

----------


## nikobiker

> Veikkaan, että tuo pätkä on edelleen poikki, mutta lähdetkö huomenna mukaan klo 10:30 Maunulan Majalta? Katsotaan sitten, minne mennään.



Voisin yrittää tulla huomiseksi majalle, jos nyt en ihan reporanka ole tämän päivän lenkin jäljiltä.

Kaivoin foorumin kätköistä tämmösen reitin:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17831562

Saa ehdottaa muutakin...

----------


## rhubarb

Mistä kohtaa reitti2000 on poikki? Espoon keskuspuisto on IKEAn ja Kasavuoren välistä.

----------


## JTJ

Tapsa raportoi, että siitä Petikon ja Serenan välisestä tulvapätkästä pääsee taas yli.

Tänään oli niin hieno päivä, että päätettiin Nikon kanssa tehdä pieni ylimääräinen kierros Masalan suunnalla. Mulle tämä oli ihan tuntematonta seutua. Hienoja reittejä Niko oli sieltä löytänyt ja erityisesti Vitträskissä oli upeat maisemat. Käytiin myös testaamassa löytyisikö yhdestä umpikujasta pyörällä mentävää polkua. Ja pääseehän sitä taluttamalla, vaikka soisen metsän läpi  :Leveä hymy: . Kivaa oli! Toivottavasti yhtä komeita päiviä riittää vielä pidemmällekin syksyyn.

----------


## nikobiker

> Tapsa raportoi, että siitä Petikon ja Serenan välisestä tulvapätkästä pääsee taas yli.
> 
> Tänään oli niin hieno päivä, että päätettiin Nikon kanssa tehdä pieni ylimääräinen kierros Masalan suunnalla. Mulle tämä oli ihan tuntematonta seutua. Hienoja reittejä Niko oli sieltä löytänyt ja erityisesti Vitträskissä oli upeat maisemat. Käytiin myös testaamassa löytyisikö yhdestä umpikujasta pyörällä mentävää polkua. Ja pääseehän sitä taluttamalla, vaikka soisen metsän läpi . Kivaa oli! Toivottavasti yhtä komeita päiviä riittää vielä pidemmällekin syksyyn.





Kiitosta vaan... hieno päivä ja hieno lenkki! Soisihan tuota useammankin osallistuvan. Täytyy jatkossa vähän aiemmin viikolla huudella täällä, niin ehkä saisi enemmän kuskeja mukaan.

Katsoin muuten sitä umpikujaa Stravan kartasta ja jos olisi jatkanut siitä tien päättyessä metsän läpi muutaman kymmenen metriä suoraan, niin olisi siihen tullut ihan (ilmeisesti) ajettava polku. Tulipahan kynnettyä ja ryvettyä  :Hymy:

----------


## Wiszsla

Olisiko lähtijöitä lauantaina Maunulasta? Sateen riski on pienehkö.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...jatkan vielä optiona, että 50+ porukan "kahvitteluretki" Haltialaan (jos kahvila ei ole auki  :Vihainen: , niin paluu saman tien Vantaanjoen vartta) starttaa lauantaina klo 10.30 Maunulasta. -- Tarkennuksena vielä, että hiekkateitä ajellaan n. 25 km - eikä wauhti päätä huimaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hannes -60

*suljemme ovet alkutalven hiljaiseksi ajaksi 27.10.2017-10.11.2017

näin haltialassa, kun ajoin tänään ohitse.*

----------


## Tassu

Kolme oli majalla tänään. Pekka ei lähteny mun ja Timon matkaan. Pitkäkosken kautta Keravanjoen varteen. Kun hiekkabaana loppui Tikkurilan kohdalla, ajoimme Timon opastaessa aina Päiväkumpuun saakka ja siitä Lahdentielle suuntana Uutela ja Kampela. Kaskela, Sotunki, Talosaarentie ja Vuosaaren kasan ohi Kampelaan. Kahvipaussi tuli oikeaan aikaan. Rannan kautta Vuosaaren sillalle, josta ite suuntasin suorinta tietä kotia kohti (aikarajoite), Timon lähtiessä etsimään vielä baanaa. Pekan sanoin, ovelta ovelle 5h ja satku. Kelihän oli mainio, mitä nyt hesalan puistossa oli märkää.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Joo, ajelin etukäteen luvatun 50+ lenkuran Haltialan kautta ja Vantaanjoen vartta takaisin. Säätila vaihteli aurinkoisesta erittäin vähäiseen tihkusateeseen (käytännössä täysin sateeton lenkki), mutta muuten oli suorastaaan "keväisen lämmintä". Pukeutumisessa riitti läpivirtaus, ei tarvinnut kokonaan tuulta blokata. Muutamassa paikassa oli hiekkatie muuttunut lätäköiksi ja mutavelliksi; pari kertaa piti tämän vuoksi hidastaa, ja rapahan roiskui, joten ajoasu ei täysin puhtaana pysynyt, vaikka oli lokasuojan "siipi" takana. Ihan lopussa ohitseni pyyhälsi nuari naiskuski, joka piti sen verran reipasta vauhtia (...hybridillä ja lenkkareilla!), etten saanut häntä enää kiinni (ennen kuin jouduin kääntymään) ehdottaakseni pyöräilyseuraan liittymistä  :Hymy:  ...tosin, saattoihan hän olla jossain muussa (kestävyys)lajissa "sm-tasoa" tms. 

Jk. Ihan jees aamulenkki (1,5 h) kaiken kaikkiaan, joten olisin näin hyvässä ajokelissä odottanut enemmänkin osallistujia kuin vain me kolme... No, ensi kerralla sitten.

----------


## Isä nitro

Juuri nyt olisi mainio keli, mutta täytyy osallistua näihin kansallisiin kiky-talkoisiin. Huomisesta. On luvattu jälleen kerran sadetta, mutta olisiko muita saapumassa Maunulan majalle aamupäivästä? Itse olen tällä tietoa ajamassa joka tapauksessa vähintäänkin majan ohi, eli jos seuraa löytyy ja keli ei ole aivan mahdoton, niin...

----------


## Juge

Onko sunnuntaina (26.11) mitään lenkkiä? Vuosi sitten talvella tiedän Hepo-aktiivien tehneen esim. talvisia cyclocross-lenkkejä Karjaalle yms. Millainen tällä hetkellä on lenkkien tilanne, nettisivujen kalenterissa ei näkynyt mitään toimintaa enää marraskuulle.

t juge  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Sään puolesta huomenna näyttäisi olevan parempi ajokeli. Voisin ainakin itse yrittää tulla klo 10:30 Maunulan Majalle, mutta ihan varmasti en voi luvata.

----------


## Isä nitro

Minäkin yritän päästä paikalle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Huomenna sata kilsaa.

----------


## Arturo

Voisin tulla mukaa. Ootko reittiä miettiny ?

----------


## JTJ

Joo, ajattelin itäänpäin, kun lauantaina tuli ajeltua länteen. Kello 10:30 lähtö Maunulan majalta.

----------


## Privileged

Saatan tulla paikalle, kun seuran lenkki mitä luultavammin lähdössä länteen ja itseäni kiinnostaisi itä enemmän  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Hyvä viiden hengen porukka kiersi Sipoonkorven ympäri ja ajeli rantoja pitkin takaisin. Stravan mukaan noin sata kilsaa näytti kertyneen itse kullekin. Sää oli mitä mainioin. Aurinko paistoi ja renkaat rullasi mukavasti kovettuneilla hiekkateillä. Sään salliessa lauantaina voisi lähteä taas uudelleen, ehkä länteen tai pohjoiseen vaihteeksi.

----------


## JTJ

Tänään ajettiin kolmen hengen porukalla. Jari johdatteli meidät Talman kautta Nikkilään ja sieltä Östersundomin kautta takaisin. Ihan ilman teknisiä murheita ei selvitty. Mulla meni alkumatkasta keppi pinnojen väliin, mutta pienen rapakaaren vääntelyn jälkeen jatkettiin matkaan. Paluumatkalla tuli vielä rengasrikko ja takavaihteen vaijerin katkeaminen. Mutta muuten oli kyllä hyvä lenkki ja erityisesti Talmassa oli kivoja uusia reittejä. Sää ei ollut ihan yhtä hieno kuin itsenäisyyspäivänä, mutta ainakin peesissä ajellessa ihan kelvollinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Wiszsla

> Tänään ajettiin kolmen hengen porukalla. Jari johdatteli meidät Talman kautta Nikkilään ja sieltä Östersundomin kautta takaisin. Ihan ilman teknisiä murheita ei selvitty. Mulla meni alkumatkasta keppi pinnojen väliin, mutta pienen rapakaaren vääntelyn jälkeen jatkettiin matkaan. Paluumatkalla tuli vielä rengasrikko ja takavaihteen vaijerin katkeaminen. Mutta muuten oli kyllä hyvä lenkki ja erityisesti Talmassa oli kivoja uusia reittejä. Sää ei ollut ihan yhtä hieno kuin itsenäisyyspäivänä, mutta ainakin peesissä ajellessa ihan kelvollinen



Olin tulossa, mutta renkaan viritys myöhästytti. Entä huomenna klo 10.30 Maunulasta, sääennuste on kohtalainen?

----------


## Reijo T

Ajan talvikauden pyörälenkin Maunulan ulkoilumajalta la 13.1. klo 10:30 alkaen. Tervetuloa mukaan.

Matkaa kertyy n. 80 km, josta valtaosa pyöräteitä (tai pientaloalueiden pikkukatuja) ja loput hiekkateitä. Vauhti maltillinen, keskari ehkäpä n. 20 km/h.

Säävarauksella. Tiet ovat ehkä muuten sulia mutta pikkupakkasen takia vesilammikot ovat jäässä, joten varovainen pitää olla. Lisäksi mereltä tuleva kosteus voi olla jäätyneenä tienpinnassa. Nastarenkaat ovat turvallisempi valinta mutta kesäkumeillakin saattaa pärjätä (kunhan ennakoi ja huomioi jäiset kohdat).

Reittilinkkiä minulla ei ole tarjota, mutta reititys jotenkin näin: Maja – Käpylä – Vanhakaupunki – Pihlajisto – Viikki (Maaherranpuisto n. klo 11:00) – Herttoniemi – Roihuvuori – Marjaniemi – (silta n. klo 11:30) – Vuosaari – Puotila – Myllypuro – Kivikko – Jakomäki – Tapanila – Paloheinä – Malminkartano – Konala – Tali – Munkkivuori – Maja

Pidetään tarvittaessa juoma-, lämmittely- ja jaloittelutaukoja kauppojen liepeillä. Kahvilataukoa en pysty lupaamaan.

----------


## JTJ

Hienon mäkilenkin olit kyllä speksannut. Tuota täytyy ajaa joskus uudelleen, muttei ehkä enää tänä talvena. Niin rankkaa se oli  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Tarkoitus oli liittyä joukkoon iloiseen, mutta oma lähtö viivästyi ja sitten kävi vielä niin - kuten Stravasta sittemmin näin - hassusti että ajoimme ristiin Metsälän pienteollisuusalueella. No, ei sota jne.

PS Ne mäet joutui kyllä GPS-reittilinkin puuttuessa päättelemään paikannimistä (ja ehkä myös siitä ettei reitin mäkisyydestä ta mäkisyydettömyydestä mainittu halaistua sanaa) mutta kun on joskus ennenkin ollut mukana, ei ollut mahdoton tehtävä antaa (todennäköisesti) oikeanlainen sisältö nimille Pihlajisto, Herttoniemi, Vuosaari, Kivikko, Paloheinä tai Malminkartano...

----------


## Tassu

Lähteekö joku huomenna messiin majalta klo 10.00? Lähen Espoosta klo 9.15 linkin mukaista reittiä ajaan, ehkä tuon jonkun mukana (jos joku innostuu). Eli aika lailla tasan 10 olen majalla. 10 min. varoaika, jos menee yli niin sit varmaan joku tekninen.
Ite jään pois Espoossa, mutta reitti on tehty myös takas Maunulaan.
Kahvitaukoa ei ole suunniteltu, juoma- ym. tarpeet tauot toki mettän siimeksessä. 
Ilman nastoja pärjää, tosin muutama jäinen paikka on, mutta varovasti niin ok. Pinnan laatu kaikkea, painotus hiekkaväylillä, ja niin, että mahd. vähän kelvisepeliä. Myös erittäin hidasta ja epätasaista on, ja vähän juurakkoakin. Keskari varmasti alle 20. Sit joutuu vielä jalkautuunkin kerran tai useammin.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26714705

----------


## JTJ

Saatan tulla hetkeksi mukaan, muttei kannata odotella.

----------


## JTJ

Lähteeköhän muita huomenna talvilenkille? Suunnittelin alustavasti lenkkiä Espooseen, mutta pyörähdän joka tapauksessa Maunulan Majan kautta, kun asun tässä vieressä.

----------


## Tassu

Lähen omalle aamuiselle puolen tunnin päästä ja tavoitteena maja 10.30. Sit pitäs olla kotona aika pian yhden jälkeen eli jos suunta espooseen niin bravo. Kerkeiskö käymään pirttimäessä kahvilla. Ja jos mua ei näy niin mun kuviot/reitit on menny solmuun.

----------


## Isä nitro

Viime lauantaina oli kolmen kuskin kesken puhetta, että voisi näitä lauantain lenkkejä Manan majoilta viritellä. Viime vuonna kun oli aktiivista toimintaa koko talvikauden. Voisin huomenna olla houkuteltavissa lenkille. Tänään otin läskin aamusta alleni ja löysin yllättävän paljon aurattuja teitä, joten huomenna ilman pakastuessa voisi ajoväylää löytyä myös käyräsarvisille kulkimille. Oliskos siis majalla huomenna klo 10:30 alkaen lähtöhalukkaita?

----------


## JiiTee

Yritän kömpiä paikalle. Jokainen lenkki tarvitsee ankkurin. Rajoite: takaisin Ruoholahdessa klo 15, eli Maunulan Majalla noin 14.30. Toivottavasti sopii reittisuunnitelmaan...

----------


## Isä nitro

> Yritän kömpiä paikalle. Jokainen lenkki tarvitsee ankkurin. Rajoite: takaisin Ruoholahdessa klo 15, eli Maunulan Majalla noin 14.30. Toivottavasti sopii reittisuunnitelmaan...



Juu, ei mitään pitkää lenkkiä minullekaan kiitos


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

Mitäh,. onko täällä vanhojen partojen kokoontumisajot. Koitan tulla kans mut mullakin on rajoitteita. Pärjääks ilman nastoja?

----------


## fiber

Tassu, ainakin täällä Pohjois-Stadissa on tarjolla vain jäätä ja rousteikkoa. Jos ajat lenkin läskillä, saatat pärjätä, muuten voi tehdä heikkoa.

Nimim. Samanpituinen lenkki edessä mutta Zwiftissä

----------


## kuovipolku

_Rousteikko_ = rouste, jäinen karhea maa.
_rousteikko_* hårt frusen (ojämn) mark

Hyvää lenkkiä myös cyclocrosspyörällä liikkeelle lähteville! Älkää unohtako raportoida olosuhteista!

----------


## Tassu

Olihan siellä kaikenlaista, mutta ilman nastoja olis ollu no go. Muutamassa paikassa enempi röpelöö ja uraa, muutoin ihan jees keli.

----------


## fiber

Onnittelut onnistuneesta sissitoiminnasta! Tämä kaupunkilainen kermaperse, joka pelkää varpaisiin tulevan kuolion heti kun kynnet mustuvat, tulee mukaan taas maalis-huhtikuussa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Nämä kelit näyttävät jatkuvan pitkään mikäli ennusteisiin on uskomista. Ei muuta kuin uudestaan ensi lauantaina. Tänään tuli ovelta ovelle 60,3 km.

----------


## Isä nitro

Nämä kelit näyttävät jatkuvan pitkään mikäli ennusteisiin on uskomista. Ei muuta kuin uudestaan ensi lauantaina. Tänään tuli ovelta ovelle 60,3 km. Tuli samalla testattua tältä palstalta bongattu ja Prismasta ostettu Camelbakin chute vacuum termari, joka sovittuu normitelineeseen. Toimii.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Onnittelut onnistuneesta sissitoiminnasta! Tämä kaupunkilainen kermaperse, joka pelkää varpaisiin tulevan kuolion heti kun kynnet mustuvat, tulee mukaan taas maalis-huhtikuussa.



Pientähän tämä. Isoisät makasivat aikanaan muutaman vuoden ojassa vihollisen luoteja väistellessä. 

Nämä kelit näyttävät jatkuvan pitkään mikäli ennusteisiin on uskomista. Ei muuta kuin uudestaan ensi lauantaina. Tänään tuli ovelta ovelle 60,3 km. Tuli samalla testattua tältä palstalta bongattu ja Prismasta ostettu Camelbakin chute vacuum termari, joka sovittuu normitelineeseen. Toimii.

----------


## Isä nitro

Anteeksi runsas saman asian toistaminen, mutta Tapatalk herjasi etteivät viestini saapuneet perille. Pah!

Huomisesta lauantaista 10.2. Ajelen joka tapauksessa 10 jälkeen Maunulan majan nurkille, että jos ajoseuraa löytyy niin olen houkuteltavissa. Hieman kylmä keli kaiketi tulossa, mutta kitkaa on tarjolla huomattavasti enemmän kuin viikko sitten.

----------


## Isä nitro

Ei mene hyvin meilläkään/teilläkään, jos edellinen viesti (ja näköjään myös sitä edellinen ja sitä edellinen...) on minulta ja vieläpä helmikuulta.

Asiaan: Pääsiäinen tulossa ja käytännössä pe-su maisemissa olisi kiinnostusta kokeilla maantietä. Nastoilla tahi ilman. Ovat tuolla jo kohtalotoverit todenneet, että maantielläkin voi ajella. Itsekin kävin runsas viikko sitten tekemässä alustavan kokeilun. Aamut lienevät vielä viikonloppunakin turhan kylmiä, mutta vaikkapa lauantaina voisi kokoontua sanotaanko vaikka Maunulan majalla klo 12 maisemissa ja katsottaisiin, että mihin sitten siitä. Lähtöaika- ja paikkaoletuksia voi editoida vapaasti. Olisi vain mukava ajella pitkästä aikaa porukalla. Perjantaina tällä tietoa lähdössä Larusta johonkin suuntiin niin ikään 12 maisemissa, joten silloinkin voi lenkille houkutella.

----------


## kuovipolku

Isä nitrolle se iso käsi aloitteellisuudesta ja yritteliäisyydestä ja muille se harras toivomus että lähtekää ihmeessä mukaan jos yhtään arvostatte porukkalenkkejä ja omistatte jonkinlaisen sopivan pyörän ja siihen sopivat renkaatkin! 

(Saa porukkalenkkeilystä tietysti poimia vain ne rusinatkin, mutta aina on hienompaa jos vai sanoa itselleen vaikka vähän liioitellenkin että on ollut yksi porukan tukipilareita :Kieli pitkällä: )

Tässähän kävi kuluneena talvena ilmeisesti niin että porukka - allekirjoittanut siihen mukaanluettuna - oli liiaksi tottunut hyvään ja valmiiseen eli siihen että Teemu ja/tai Peter olivat speksanneet lenkit, kutsuneen ajajat mukaan ja vielä sekä vetäneet että kipparoineet cyclocross- ja talvikauden lenkit. Nyt kun muilla olisi ollut tilaisuus astua lainasaappaisiin, kaikille oli ilmestynyt kummasti  muita kiireitä ja kiinnostuksen kohteita. Paitsi Isä nitrolle, joka sentään yritti...

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos Kuovipolulla kannustuksesta. Tämä lämmittää kylmänä kevätaamuna. Minäkin muistelen lämmöllä toissa talven lenkkejä, joilla mainitut henkilöt ja moni muu toimivat aloitteellisina ja hoitivat käytännön speksaukset. Ajettiin käytännössä läpi koko talvi ja aina saattoi luottaa siihen, että Maunulan majalta löytyy ajoseuraa lauantaiaamuisin.

Edellinen kutsuni oli kenties liian monimutkainen. Yksinkertaistan sitä: Tervetuloa lauantaina 30.3. Maunulan majalle klo 12.

----------


## fiber

Isä nitrolle täältäkin kiitokset! Jos vaikka vaihtaisi nastojen tilalle hiukan siloisemmat Marathonit, niin voisi tulla nauttimaan kevätpyöräilystä. Niin paljon on soraa varsinkin siirtymillä, ettei maantiekumeksia viitsi lähteä paukuttelemaan. 

Zwiftiin tulee tarjolle ilmeisesti tänään kunnon vuorinousu, joten huomisen lenkki saattaa mennä sisätiloissa. Arvaa mikä TdF-mäki:

----------


## TeemuF

Moikka kaikille

Pitkästä aikaa täällä. Elämäntilanne muuttunut, kaikkee muuta tekemistä jne jne -> ajot jäi vähiin viime juhannuksen jälkeen.

Mutta nyt kuitenkin taas alkanut pyöräily maistumaan ja kevätkin meinaa tulla oikein kunnolla. Vaihdoin tänään crossariin kesäkummit.
En ole missään ihmeellisessä kunnossa (paitsi hyvässä ylipanoissa), mutta pyörä kulkee edelleen jollain tasolla paitsi ylämäissä.

Lauantaina ja sunnuntaina voisin ainakin hetkeksi lähteä porukkalenkille. Aamusta kylmä, mutta puolelta päivää on jo lämpimämpi.
Laitetaan speksiksi 3h ehkä tauolla.
Lauantaina voisi ajaa vaikka itäisillämailla ja sunnuntaina keskiuudellamaalla.

Elikkäs laitetaan kutsu muillekkin "ei-niin-top-kunnossa" oleville

La 31.3. klo12 Kuninkaanmäki, n. 3h
Su 1.4. klo12 Vantaankoski, n. 3h
Kattelen reittejä huomenna.

----------


## TeemuF

> Edellinen kutsuni oli kenties liian monimutkainen. Yksinkertaistan sitä: Tervetuloa lauantaina 30.3. Maunulan majalle klo 12.



Viesti on siinä mielessä kryptinen, että lauantai on 31.3. 
Laitoin omaa viestiä ennen kun näin tämän... vielä ei kannata tuplaspeksailla. 
Mutta minulla on nykyjään hieman pitempi siirtyminen Maunulaan... joten... Jos maunulasta klo xx -> kuninkaanmäestä klo "vähän myöhemmin"?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Viesti on siinä mielessä kryptinen, että lauantai on 31.3. 
> Laitoin omaa viestiä ennen kun näin tämän... vielä ei kannata tuplaspeksailla. 
> Mutta minulla on nykyjään hieman pitempi siirtyminen Maunulaan... joten... Jos maunulasta klo xx -> kuninkaanmäestä klo "vähän myöhemmin"?



Mukava kuulla sinusta Teemu pitkästä aikaa.

Tosiaan: tarkoitin la 31.3. Minusta ei kannata tehdä kahta porukkaa ja minulle Kuninkaanmäki (siis se ke-lenkkien lähtöpaikka?) käy paremmin kuin Maunula. Eli la 31.3. Kuninkaanmäessä klo 12. Siellä silloin.

----------


## fiber

Onko Kuninkaanmäki siis Mittatien pohjoisristeys?

----------


## Fuuga

Onkos perinteistä pitkäperjantain maantielenkkiä tiedossa? Joskus menty sellaisessakin kelissä, että loppumatkasta olisi pätenyt merisään tiedotus 'varoitetaan alusteiden rakenteisiin kertyvästä jäästä'. Ei tällainen aurinkoinen kuulas sää pitäisi olla este. Jos ei niin pitänee itse speksata jotain klo 9 lähtevää sessiota Vantaankoskelta.

----------


## fiber

Valitettavasti mulla menee iso osa huomista töitä tehdessä. Iltapäivällä kyllä jokin lyhyt ja rauhallinen noin 50 km lenkki. Kun en tiedä kuinka ahkerasti saan aikaiseksi duunit, en pysty sopimaan mitään etukäteen.

----------


## TeemuF

La 31.3. klo12 Kuninkaanmäki, n. 3h -> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27122248
Su 1.4. klo12 Vantaankoski, n. 3h -> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27122258

Pyritään pitämään vauhti suurimmalle osalle sopivana. Pidetään kahvitauko tarvittaessa.

Kuninkaanmäen starttipaikka on noin Mittatien puolessa välissä, bussien kääntöpaikka/parkkipaikka.

----------


## JTJ

Käytiin tänään ajamassa samaa reittiä Mäntsälässä. Paikoin oli vielä jäätä maanteilläkin. Kolme meistä oli nastoilla ja kaksi kesärenkailla. Selvittin ilman kommelluksia yhtä rengasrikkoa lukkunottamatta. Kannattaa myös laittaa lämpimästi vaatetta. Yhtään ei tullut liian kuuma, vaikka laitoin kaikki vaatteet mitä löysin.

----------


## fiber

TeemuF:n speksaama lenkki Halkiaan ajettiin hienossa säässä ja kelissä neljän miehen voimin. Itselleni tuli kauden ensimmäinen ulkosatanen. Alussa tuli hiukan kiire saada kolmikko kiinni, kun myöhästyin lähtöpaikalta reilut viisi minuuttia. Sorry, guys!

----------


## Laroute

> Isä nitrolle täältäkin kiitokset! Jos vaikka vaihtaisi nastojen tilalle hiukan siloisemmat Marathonit, niin voisi tulla nauttimaan kevätpyöräilystä. Niin paljon on soraa varsinkin siirtymillä, ettei maantiekumeksia viitsi lähteä paukuttelemaan. 
> 
> Zwiftiin tulee tarjolle ilmeisesti tänään kunnon vuorinousu, joten huomisen lenkki saattaa mennä sisätiloissa. Arvaa mikä TdF-mäki:



Itse tuon ajoin eilen pk lenkkinä 124 keskisykkeellä ja mäkeen meni tasan 100 minuuttia.

----------


## fiber

Mun keskisykkeeni tämänpäiväisellä lenkillä oli 123. Olisit nyt tullut mukaan!

----------


## Laroute

> Mun keskisykkeeni tämänpäiväisellä lenkillä oli 123. Olisit nyt tullut mukaan!



Tämä päivä meni raivaussahan varressa, joten pyöräilyt jäi tältä erää väliin. Mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että paljonkos sait tuhrattua aikaa tuohon mäkeen 123 keskisykkeellä? Taidetaan olla käsittääkseni samaa ikäluokkaa. 55 vuotta tulee elokuussa. Paino 78.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos ajoseurasta tänään. Erinomainen keli ja hyvä porukka. Jäätä vain parissa kohtaa. 

Pelkäänpä että menen Vantaankosken sijasta huomenna metsään. Mutta jos joku miettii kannattaako mennä maantielle, niin ehdottamasti kyllä.

Fiberille tiedoksi, että meillä oli turhan kiire lähteä matkaan kun olit ilmoitellut tulosta. Hyväähän tuo kiri taisi alussa tehdä...

----------


## fiber

> Tämä päivä meni raivaussahan varressa, joten pyöräilyt jäi tältä erää väliin. Mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että paljonkos sait tuhrattua aikaa tuohon mäkeen 123 keskisykkeellä? Taidetaan olla käsittääkseni samaa ikäluokkaa. 55 vuotta tulee elokuussa. Paino 78.



Tuo 123 oli siis tämänpäiväisen ulkolenkin keskisyke. Alpe du Zwiftin nousuosuudella keskisykkeeni oli 148, aika 1.07:54 ja keskiteho trainerin mukaan 237 W. Ikää on viikon kuluttua 52 ja painoa 84 kg.

Isä nitro, eipähän sitä aina voi tietää onko joku tulossa vai ei... varsinkin kun minulla taisi mennä vähän enemmänkin kuin se 5 minuuttia. Hyvää se alkulämmittely tosiaan teki  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Kovaa olit mennyt, kun minä myöhästyin 8 minuuttia enkä saanut sinua koskaan edes näkyviin. Jokivarrentien jälkeen tiesin pyristelyni turhaksi, mutta tulipahan tehtyä sen jälkeen hyvä pk-lenkki ihan omaa vauhtia.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Kovaa olit mennyt, kun minä myöhästyin 8 minuuttia enkä saanut sinua koskaan edes näkyviin. Jokivarrentien jälkeen tiesin pyristelyni turhaksi, mutta tulipahan tehtyä sen jälkeen hyvä pk-lenkki ihan omaa vauhtia.



Minulla tuo sukunimi velvoittaa olemaan säntillinen mutta harmi jos JTJllä jäi porukka tavoittamatta.

----------


## JTJ

Ei se mitään. Olin alunperin menossa ihan toiselle lenkille, mutta ensin unohdin juomapullot kotiin ja sitten puhkesi rengas. Tämän kaiken jälkeen oli silkkaa nautintoa ajaa pitkää pk-lenkkiä kauniissa kevätsäässä.

----------


## alppu

Onko huomenna kukaan tulossa vantaankoskelle?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelin tulla, jos ei tule uusia yllätyksiä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## jaakko.k

tulen klo12 paikalle

----------


## TeemuF

Kiitos vielä eilisestä lenkkiseurasta. Tosi nastaa pitkästä aikaa. Vaikka kone meinas hyytyä oikein kunnolla.

Tänään menee palautuessa. Huomenna taitaa tulla lunta...mutta kattellaan.
Ensi viikonloppuna säiden salliessa tulen varmasti mukaan.


Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## VeeraM

Hei! Minä olen uusi HePon hallituksen jäsen ja minun vastuullani on nyt  HePon lenkkiryhmä ja lenkkitoiminnan kehittäminen. Vaikka paljon  lenkkejä ajankin, en HePon lenkeillä ole ollut mukana. Siksi minusta  olisi hienoa kuulla aktiivisilta lenkkeilijöiltä ja myös vähemmän  aktiivisilta, minkälaisia toiveita lenkkitoiminnan kehittämisen suhteen  on. Ja ylipäätään olisi  kiva tavata innokkaita lenkkeilijöitä ja lenkkien vetäjiä ja jutella  yhdessä tulevasta kaudesta ja sen toiminnasta. Tapaamisajankohdaksi on  valikoitunut maanantai 9.4. klo 17:30 kahvila Pirittassa. Kaikki  kiinnostuneet ovat tervetulleita mukaan  :Hymy: . Jos et pääse mukaan, mutta  haluat esittää toiveita tai ehdotuksia lenkkitoiminnan suhteen, voit  lähettää niitä minulle osoitteiseen: veera.minkin@hepo.fi. Yst. terv.  Veera

----------


## JTJ

Hyvä! Ehkä valintasi tuo lisää naisia HePon lenkeille.

Tänään ajettiin Teemun speksaama lenkki kolmen hengen porukalla. Yksi kaveri oli hankkinut Mallorcalta niin kovan kevätkunnon, että veti valtaosan matkasta 26 km/h keskinopeudella ja olisi vetänyt paljon kovempaakin, jos emme olisi toppuutelleet jo alkumatkasta  :Hymy: . Muutamassa paikassa nastarenkaat olivat vielä tarpeen, vaikka muut näyttivät pärjäävän ilmankin.

----------


## HeVi

Hyvä lenkki oli eilen. Kiitos vetäjille. Vähän painoi lauantain lenkki jaloissa. Lähdössä oli neljä kaveria. Mutta tippui kelkasta minun vetovuorossa. Jäätiin odottaa  muttamaksi minuutiksi, ei näkynyt. Anteeksi siitä. Päätettiin että oli kääntynyt takaisin ja jatkettiin matkaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ole voinut olla hyvä lenkki jos ja kun noin on käynyt. Kaikki neljä saattoivat toki olla tyytyväisiä päivän lenkkiin omalta osaltaan, mutta siitä huolimatta lenkki ei ollut hyvä porukkalenkiksi eikä erityisesti HePon porukkalenkiksi. Tästä ei kenelläkään pitäisi olla pienintäkään epäselvyyttä.

Tietyt perussäännöt kuuluvat hyvään porukkalenkkimeininkiin ja ne on syytä muistaa. Eikä niitä tarvitse ajatella tiukkoina sääntöinä vaan sellaisina hyvinä tapoina jotka parantavat kaikkien lenkkimeininkiä.

 - "omalle lenkille" ei käännytä ilmoittamatta ja varmistumatta siitä että viesti on mennyt perille; ei ole haitaksi mainita asiasta kahdellekin muulle ajajalle
 - "omaa vauhtia" ei niin ikään ruveta ajamaan jättäytymällä porukasta siitä muille kertomatta
 - "teknisen" tai minkä tahansa syyn takia saa tietenkin pysähtyä, mutta siitä tulee välittömästi ja kuuluvalla äänellä ilmoittaa; ei pidä myöskään unohtaa ettei aja yksin vaan porukkalenkillä, joten ryhmäajon sääntöjä on hyvä kerrata kunnes niistä on tullut toinen luonto
 - jos väliä edelliseen rupeaa vauhdin kiihtyessä tai omien voimien vähetessä syntymään, pitää se heti tunnustaa itselleen ja muille eli huutaa "Väli", "Perä jää!" tai "Himmatkaa vähän!"; muulloin käy yleensä niin että porukka onkin karannut jo huutoetäisyyttä - joka voi esimerkiksi vastatuulessa olla yllättävän lyhyt - loitommaksi
- vaikkei se ehkä mikään velvollisuus olekaan, porukassa jokaisen on hyvä pitää huolta että takana ajava kuski ei ole pudonnut; voi vilkaista varovasti taakseen sopivassa paikassa tai heittää jonkin merkityksettömän kommentin johon odottaa jonkinlaista vastausta.
- porukassa olisi hyvä olla joku riittävän vahva kuski joka pystyy toimimaan peräpään valvojana; tehtävä voidaan myös jakaa useamman kuskin kesken eli sen voi hoitaa ajamatta koko lenkkiä porukan viimeisenä tms

PS Mulle itselleni on osoittautunut vaikeammaksi se ettei mulla ole aavistustakaan mitä takanani tapahtuu tai on tapahtunut, koska peesaan edelläajavaa kauniisti sanottuna keskittyneesti eli joudun usein ajamaan nenä stemmissä eikä kapasiteettia riitä muuhun.

----------


## JTJ

Juu, eikä ryhmässä ajaessa taaksepäin pidäkään katsella, ettei aiheuta vaaratilanteita. Siksi olisikin tärkeää, että ryhmästä putoava kaveri huutaisi edelläajavia himmaamaan vauhtia. 

Näin alkukevään ryhmälenkeillä haasteena on, että kuskien kunnossa ja kalustossa on varsin paljon vaihtelua. Eilisellä lenkillä ryhmän olisi voinut jakaa kolmeen tai neljään vauhtiryhmään, mutta sitten ei olisi jäänyt enää yhtään ryhmää jäljelle. Tämä ongelma varmaan katoaa parin seuraavan viikon aikana, kun saadaan lisää porukkaa mukaan lenkeille ja kaikille sopivan tasoiset ryhmät muodostettua.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Juu, eikä ryhmässä ajaessa taaksepäin pidäkään katsella, ettei aiheuta vaaratilanteita.



Juu ei. "vilkaista varovasti" ja "sopivassa paikassa" ovat melko huonoja ilmauksia koska sen ymmärtäminen mitä varovasti ja sopiva kulloinkin tarkoittavat vaatii riittävästi ryhmäajokokemusta. Eli mielummin ajetaan turvallisesti ja pidetään katse tiukasti eteenpäin suunnattuna kuin ruvetaan yllämainitusta syystä kääntämään päätä ja ajaudutaan sivuun tai törmätään edessäajavan takarenkaaseen...





> Näin alkukevään ryhmälenkeillä haasteena on, että kuskien kunnossa ja kalustossa on varsin paljon vaihtelua. Eilisellä lenkillä ryhmän olisi voinut jakaa kolmeen tai neljään vauhtiryhmään, mutta sitten ei olisi jäänyt enää yhtään ryhmää jäljelle. Tämä ongelma varmaan katoaa parin seuraavan viikon aikana, kun saadaan lisää porukkaa mukaan lenkeille ja kaikille sopivan tasoiset ryhmät muodostettua.



Aivan varmasti homma helpottuu tältä(kin) osin kun kevät etenee. Mutta kahvipullasta vetoa ettei repliikkejä kuten "Jäikö se nyt johonkin?", "Montako meitä oli?", "Puuttuuko joku?","Sanoiko se mitään?",  "Pitäisikö jäädä odottamaan?", "Tunteekohan se reitin?", "Kai se on sitten kääntynyt omalle lenkilleen.", "Ei se ainakaan mulle mitään puhunut!", "Oli se mukana vielä vähän aikaa sitten." kuultaisi taas uudestaan vielä kesälläkin :Cool:

----------


## HeVi

Tästä voisi keskustella loputtomiin. Mutta porukassa ajaminen tuo omat haasteensa vetäjille ja mukana oleville.
Tärkeintä on kai se että pidetään sovitusta keskarista ja poverista (watit) kiinni, ja olisi hyvä että se ilmoitettais etukäteen täällä. Ja jos on ilmoitettu 23-25 niin ajetaan mieluummin 24 kuin 25,4,. Tämä vain sen takia että tietää millaista vauhtia on tarkoitus ajaa. Ei ole mukavaa jos joku 
joutuu ajaa kovilla sykkeillä 3-4h kun kaveri on ajatellut että jos ajetaan 23-24 niin pitäisi jaksaa pysyä mukana.
Kun kelit paranee ja porukka suurenee niin on tietysti helpompi muodostaa useampi keskari-ryhmä. Ja useinhan ajetaan sama lenkki, niin voi siirtyä hitaanpaan ryhmään jos tuntuu liian raskaalta. Jos on enää hitaanpaa. Se on sitten toinen juttu. Mut juu ilmoitusta vetäjille tai muille että mä luovutan ja siirryn omalle lenkille. Ettei käy niinkuin sunnuntain lenkillä. Toivottavasti kaverilla oli kaikki ok. Myöhemmin lenkillä tuli mieleen että olisi ollut hyvä ajaa takaisin ja selvittää mikä on.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hyvää alkavaa pyöräilykautta - jahka saan lähipäivinä/-viikkoina kaivettua fillarin/-t esille tuolta pölyn ja hämähäkinseittien alta - ja tervetuloa uudet, innokkaat lenkinvetäjät sekä osallistujat mukaan HePon kuntolenkeille minunkin puolestani  :Hymy:  *

Näkemisiin myös Pirittassa maanantaina 9.4.; ks. Veeran kutsu ed. #3876.*

Jk. On kyselty, että jatkuuko 50+ -lenkkeily Maunulan majalta lauantaisin klo 10.30 - ja kyllähän se jatkuu  :Leveä hymy:  Ajetaan vaikka jo ensi (!) lauantaista 7.4. alkaen (epäviral.) ...mutta myöhemmin(kin) huhti-toukokuussa ehtii hyvin mukaan. Lenkkien "ohjelmasta" sen verran, että tavalliseen tapaan "heitetään" sopivan lyhyitä reittejä, n. 40-50 km, esim. lentokentän ympäri. Mukana on edellisvuosien tapaan myös uusia kuskeja, joille tärkeintä on päästä pois sohvalta, ja sitten turvallisesti takaisin. HePon 50+ lenkki -  ns. "iäkkäämmän" väen reissut - ajetaan sopivaa vauhtia lähinnä pyörätietä ja hiljaisempia maanteitä ym. pitkin. Ryhmäajotaitoa ei vaadita, ja opastustakin turvalliseen ryhmäajoon annetaan lähtöpaikalla. --> Jos vielä mietit, että kehtaisiko näin iäkkäämpänä - esim. 50-60 vuotiaana - lähteä mukaan leppoisille porukkalenkeille, niin 50+ -lenkki on enemmän kuin sopiva paikka startata pyöräilyharrastukseen uusi, yhteisöllisempi ulottuvuus!!! Ja jos tavoitteesin on jokin kuntoajo, esim. Helsinki Velotour tms., niin 50+ lenkillä kuulet harjoitteluvinkit & ajoniksit sitäkin varten.
Jjk. Nuarempi(kin) väki voi/saa toki tulla mukaan; ja kun ryhmäajotaitosi näissä hitaammissa ryhmissä kehittyy, niin nopeampia(kin) lenkkejä kyllä löytyy HePon kalenterista - aina kisavauhteihin saakka.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kuovipolulta asialtaanen muistutus. Minusta viime kesänä (ainakin niillä lenkeillä, joilla olin mukana) oli ryhdikkäämpää menoa kuin esimerkiksi 2-3 vuotta sitten, jolloin äkkijarruteltiin milloin minkäkin tiellä juosseen jyrsijän takia, ajettiin kolmion takaa autojen eteen eikä kaverin kanssa juttelulta muistettu varoitella tiellä lymyilevistä rakosista. Itse olen tiettävästi syyllistynyt noista jälkimmäiseen. Parin reissun jälkeen harkitsin vakavasti yhteislenkeistä luopumista omaa turvallisuuttani painottaen ja samalla miettien, että ei viitsisi millään herätä vieraassa seurassa tokkuraisena Peijaksesta tai vastaavasta. Se vaara on toki aina olemassa tässä lajissa. Ehkäpä lajimme on kuitenkin saavuttanut saturaatiopisteen ja lenkeille osallistuu nyt sellaisia harrastajia, joilla ovat jo alkeet hallussa. Kiitos kuuluu myös Sirkiällä sinnikkäistä nurmiluennoista ennen lenkkejä. Ja on hyvä kerrata näitä traditioita ja sopimuksia, sillä niitähän ne ovat. Sen voi mielestäni tehdä tällä palstalla kuin tarvittaessa tien päällä. Ja minusta on edelleen hyvä jos kyseenalaisesta toiminnasta myös huomautellaan, myös minulle, kesken ajon. 

Yritän päästä ensi maanantaina sinne Pirittaan, vaikka omat mahdollisuuteni etenkin näin keväisin olla minkäänlaisissa kapun tehtävissä ovat hyvin vähäiset sesonkiluontoisen sivutyöni johdosta. 

Ja olihan minulla asiaakin. Viikonlopun keli näyttää toistaiseksi hyvältä. Viime lauantain Teemun speksaamalla (keksikää joku parempi termi, vihaan tuota) lenkillä oli mahtava meno ja tiukka etukeno, niin ehdotanpa että teemme muistelulenkin:


La 7.4. klo 12:00 Kuninkaanmäki, n. 3h -> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27122248

----------


## VeeraM

"Yritän päästä ensi maanantaina sinne Pirittaan, vaikka omat mahdollisuuteni etenkin näin keväisin olla minkäänlaisissa kapun tehtävissä ovat hyvin vähäiset sesonkiluontoisen sivutyöni johdosta. "

Hienoa, jos pääset mukaan. Samoin, Pekka, kiitos sinulle, että mainostat myös tapaamista  :Hymy: . Minusta olisi hyvä, että tapaamiseen tulisi mahdollisimman moni, vaikka ei vetäjäksi olisikaan valmis. Lenkkeihin liittyy selvästi paljon muutakin puhuttavaa. Ja on myös mukava tavata aktiivisia lenkkeilijöitä, koska itse en ole aiemmin Hepon lenkeillä käynyt, olen ajanut lähinnä brevettejä ja omia lenkkejä. Mutta tarkoitus oliis tänä keväänä lenkeilläkin käydä.

T. Veera

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Moni tosiaan kokee (seura)vetäjän (tm, r) roolin lenkillä liian viralliseksi ja jotenkin, eh, "sitovaksi". Ymmärrän 4-kymmenen vuoden kisa- ja kuntoseurakokemuksella hyvin, mistä kenkä puristaa. Korostan kuitenkin, että nykyaikainen seuravetäjä ei suinkaan ole "armeijakersantti", joka karskisti ohjeistaa kurittomia kuskeja pois autojen alta, tai paidasta repimällä suorastaaan kiskoo  :Vink:  ...vaan enemmän sellainen, eh, _mentori,_ joka tietää, että miten erilaisissa lenkillä vastaantulevissa (ongelma)tilanteissa menetellään. HePo on järjestänyt menneinä vuosina tunnin, parin kursseja, joilla vetäjille on opetettu, miten menetellä mm. väsähtämistapauksissa, kolarien (jälki)hoidossa, aloittelijoiden neuvomisessa jne. - siis selvi/tt/ämään & muita auttamaan. Tarkoitus olisi tällainen "kevytvetäjäkurssi" tänäkin keväänä jälleen järjestää. Paikka ja ajankohta ilmoitetaan myähemmn.

Jk. Vetäjillä ei ole mitään vuorottelujärjestelmään, vaan on luotettu siihen, että kun on riittävästi vetäjiä koulutettu, niin (melkein) aina jokaiselta lenkiltä ja lenkkiryhmästä sellainen löytyy. Tämä tietysti edellyttää, että vetäjiä koulutetaan säännöllisesti, sillä poistuma (esim. kisaseuroihin) on ollut melkoinen. Vetäjän roolista vielä, että jotkut vetäjät haluavat olla enemmän esillä, toiset vähemmän. Ja molemmat tyylit ovat ihan _ookoo_  :Hymy:  ...eikä _seurapaitaa_kaan tarvitse (suinkaan aina) lenkillä käyttää...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fiber

Tuo lauantain puolipäivä kuulostaa niin mainiolta, että taitaa fillari liikahtaa tallista Mittatien suuntaan.

----------


## jassoojaaha

su 8.4 klo 9:30 ajattelin lähteä 4,5 h pk-lenkille Vantaankoskelta, esim. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9112532.

Keskivauhti oli viime su 23 km/h, mutta ehkä jos uskaltaa lähteä ilman nastoja ni 25 km/h. Iltapäivällä menoja, niin pitäisi lähteä jo vähän aikaisemmin.

----------


## PekkaO

[La 7.4. klo 12:00 Kuninkaanmäki, n. 3h -> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27122248[/QUOTE]

Millaisella rengastuksella olette lähdössä? Ennusteen mehän tiedämme, eli aikaisin aamulla voi olla pakkasta, aamulla nousee plussa puolelle, ip ehkä +5. En ole ehtinyt teiden kuntoa viime päivinä katsella, mutta pääsiäisenä esim. Velskolan tie oli sula paitsi yksi mäki oli aivan jään peitossa ja syvillä urilla. Siis sliksit, krossirenkaat vai nastat?

----------


## Isä nitro

Juuri pakkasaamujen takia olemme lähdössä hieman myöhemmin. Olen ajanut kohtuullisen paljon tuolla seudulla kesärenkailla. Esimerkiksi keskiviikkona oli siellä täällä sohjoa varjopaikoissa, mutta eiköhän nuo liene viimeistään eilisen lämmön ja sateen myötä poistuneet katuojiin. Varovainen pitää silti olla. Siksi on ehkä parempi, että en ala neuvomaan rengastuksessa. Totean vain, että itse en missään nimessä aio ajaa ainakaan nastoilla. Sitä rohinaa on nyt kuultu muutama kuukausi ihan tarpeeksi. Ja koska ajamme maantielle, niin siitä voi päätellä ovatko sliksit vai krossirenkaat paremmat.

----------


## alppu

Tulen lauantaina mukaan matkaan. Krossirenkailla, sen verta voi kuitenkin olla vielä sohjoa tms jossain, tuskin varsinaista jäätä kuitenkaan. Ainakin eilen oli vielä krossirenkaat tarpeen parilla pikkutiellä.

----------


## fiber

Ei ole metriäkään sohjoa tuolla reitillä enää. Viikko sitten oli vielä pari paikkaa, joissa piti tähdätä ajouriin ettei tarvitsisi poistua asfaltilta, mutta en usko että enää edes Palmenin kaupan luona.

Itselläni on alla Marathon Plussat - jos vaan saan paikattua huomiseksi. Tänään meni sama rengas kuin viime lauantain lenkillä. Pitää aamulla katsoa olisiko vannenauha huonosti tms.

----------


## Bempster

Onko sunnuntaina lenkkiä?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Ainakin tuossa yllä (#3888) on ehdotettu yhtä su klo 9:30 Vantaankoskelta lähtevää lenkkiä. 

Suunnittelin huomiseksi maantiepyörälle sopivan reitin Monninkylään. Lähtö Vantaankoskelta klo 10:30. Reitti kulkee Mittatien kautta ja siitä Pornaisiin Isä Nitron ehdottamaa reittiä. Sieltä Monninkylän kautta Porvooseen. Sitten Hinthaaran ja Immersbyntien kautta takaisin.

----------


## Bempster

> Ainakin tuossa yllä (#3888) on ehdotettu yhtä su klo 9:30 Vantaankoskelta lähtevää lenkkiä. 
> 
> Suunnittelin huomiseksi maantiepyörälle sopivan reitin Monninkylään. Lähtö Vantaankoskelta klo 10:30. Reitti kulkee Mittatien kautta ja siitä Pornaisiin Isä Nitron ehdottamaa reittiä. Sieltä Monninkylän kautta Porvooseen. Sitten Hinthaaran ja Immersbyntien kautta takaisin.



Ok, tulen siis Vantaankoskelle sunnuntaina.

----------


## HeVi

Jeps ,tulen sununtaina 10:30 maantiepyörällä.

----------


## jassoojaaha

Menot poistu, joten toi 10:30 lähtökin on Ok. Yritin ynnäillä tätä sun lenkin pituutta & kestoa. Sain tulokseksi 133 km  :Sekaisin: . Oletko ajatellut reitille mitään pitstoppia ja mitä arvelet vauhdiksi? 






> Ainakin tuossa yllä (#3888) on ehdotettu yhtä su klo 9:30 Vantaankoskelta lähtevää lenkkiä. 
> 
> Suunnittelin huomiseksi maantiepyörälle sopivan reitin Monninkylään. Lähtö Vantaankoskelta klo 10:30. Reitti kulkee Mittatien kautta ja siitä Pornaisiin Isä Nitron ehdottamaa reittiä. Sieltä Monninkylän kautta Porvooseen. Sitten Hinthaaran ja Immersbyntien kautta takaisin.

----------


## fiber

^JTJ taisi kyllä tarkoittaa, että se 10.30 lähtö on tänään. Sunnuntaina saattaisin tulla ainakin osan matkaa mukaan, jos on myöhäisempiä lähtijöitä kuin 9.30.

Tänään ajettiin taas Pornainen-Halkia enimmillään seitsemän kuskin voimin. Perille Mittatielle tuli neljä. Lenkki oli minulle aika tiukka, kun keskari oli kolmekymppiä eikä oltu vielä edes maantiepyörillä liikkeellä. Oma suffer scoreni oli 194, joten voi olla että huomenna tulee ajettua vain lyhyt.

----------


## Bempster

> ^JTJ taisi kyllä tarkoittaa, että se 10.30 lähtö on tänään. Sunnuntaina saattaisin tulla ainakin osan matkaa mukaan, jos on myöhäisempiä lähtijöitä kuin 9.30.
> 
> Tänään ajettiin taas Pornainen-Halkia enimmillään seitsemän kuskin voimin. Perille Mittatielle tuli neljä. Lenkki oli minulle aika tiukka, kun keskari oli kolmekymppiä eikä oltu vielä edes maantiepyörillä liikkeellä. Oma suffer scoreni oli 194, joten voi olla että huomenna tulee ajettua vain lyhyt.



Onko siis lähtö huomenna sunnuntaina klo 10.30.?

----------


## Wiszsla

> Onko siis lähtö huomenna sunnuntaina klo 10.30.?



Nastarenkaita ei ilmeisesti enää tarvita, vai kuinka? 

Saattaisi  kiinnostaa huomenna, mutta en ehdi ennen 10.30 enkä 30:n keskarissa pysy mukana.

----------


## jassoojaaha

> Onko siis lähtö huomenna sunnuntaina klo 10.30.?



Su klo 9:30 lähtö Vantaankoskelta alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan. Yksi pidempi stoppi ja muuten noin tunnin välein lyhyt. Itse taidan ottaa maantiepyörän alle ja keskari noin 25-27. Lenkin aikatavoite 4:30 + tauko ja peruskuntovauhtia. Lataan reitin kelloon.

----------


## Bempster

> Su klo 9:30 lähtö Vantaankoskelta alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan. Yksi pidempi stoppi ja muuten noin tunnin välein lyhyt. Itse taidan ottaa maantiepyörän alle ja keskari noin 25-27. Lenkin aikatavoite 4:30 + tauko ja peruskuntovauhtia. Lataan reitin kelloon.



Ok! Voitko jakaa reittifilen?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Myöhempi lähtö voisi olla perinteiseen tapaan klo 11. Voin speksata myöhemmin illalla jonkin noin 100 km lenkin. Hämeenlinnanväylän pyörätie Vantaankoskelle on paikoin putsattu, paikoin on hiekkaa ja alikuluissa voi olla jäätä. Kestävillä maantierenkailla voi kuitenkin päästä hyvin perille, mutta suosittelen pikkuteiden käyttöä siirtymiseen. Mulle sopii hyvin alle kolmenkympin vauhtikin.

----------


## jassoojaaha

> Ok! Voitko jakaa reittifilen?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk



https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9112532

Taukopaikka Roosa 120 km, eli vakio Hepo-reitti

----------


## TeemuF

Hieman sekavaa ilmoittelua lenkeistä...
Toivottavasti kaikki löytää oikeaan porukkaan.

Itse voisin yrittää liittyä klo9:30 startin porukkaan Korson kohdilla. Olisko 40min lähdöstä tai jos uni maistuu klo11 lähtö(?)
Ei mitään lupauksia.. voi olla että käyn sooloilemassa.

Ensi viikosta alkaen voitaisi palata tuttuihin lähtöaikoihin.
Ke 18:30 kuninkaanmäki (ensi viikolla en pääse)
La 10:30 katotaan lähtöpaikkaa(?)
Su 11:00 Vantaankoski 



Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JTJ

Selailin Teemun piirtämiä vanhoja Hepon lenkkejä. Voitaisiin ajaa vaikkapa tämä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909533 Tuotahan on helppo lyhentääkin, jos tuntuu liian pitkältä.

Lähtö klo 11 Vantaankoskelta. Mulle sopiva keskinopeus voisi olla 28 km/h.

----------


## Bempster

> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9112532
> 
> Taukopaikka Roosa 120 km, eli vakio Hepo-reitti



Ok, kiitos


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## alppu

> Selailin Teemun piirtämiä vanhoja Hepon lenkkejä. Voitaisiin ajaa vaikkapa tämä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909533 Tuotahan on helppo lyhentääkin, jos tuntuu liian pitkältä.
> 
> Lähtö klo 11 Vantaankoskelta. Mulle sopiva keskinopeus voisi olla 28 km/h.



Tuun klo 11 lähtöön, maantiekalustolla

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## fiber

Kivasti jalat virkosivat yön aikana eilisestä. En kuitenkaan saanut tiettyjä duuneja tehtyä illalla, joten nyt aamupäivä menee niiden parissa. Hyviä lenkkejä teille! Itse käyn iltapäivällä omalla pienellä.

----------


## HeVi

Huomenta.
Klo 11:00 mukana. Maantiepyörällä.

----------


## alppu

liityn mukaan tuosta Lepsämäntien ja Valkjärventien risteyksestä, olette siinä n. 11:45 varmaankin.
https://goo.gl/maps/ASAMeJFC5WF2

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, esitän toiveen, että *kirjoittaisitte tänne foorumille lenkkireittitoiveita/-parannus tai -muutosehdotuksia alkavaa maantiekautta varten*  :Hymy:  Täältä voisi sitten helposti katsoa, että mitä on toivottu (...ja ehkä toteuttaakin  :No huh!: )

Samoin olisi hyvä tietää, jos joku reitti/-osuus on talven aikana huonontunut (lähes) ajokelvottomaksi, ts. renkaita rasittavaksi/kuskia ravistavaksi...

Reittitoiveita voi esittää sekä pidempiä että lyhyempiä lenkkejä/reittejä varten. Vakioreittejä ajettavien lenkkien lisä- tms. reittitoiveet siten, että ko. vaihtoehtoreitit (esim. pidennykset tms.) eivät häiritse peruslenkkiä ajavia. 

Kiitoksia jo etukäteen!!!!

----------


## HeVi

Kiitos kundit hyvästä lenkistä. Hyvin kulki vaikka välillä vähän hapotti meikäläisellä. Tauon jälkeen kulki tai tuntui että oli hieman helpompaa. Vähän meni keskari yli sen mitä piti. 30.8km/h sanoi joku. Piti ajaa 28.
No, oli vielä nippanappa alle aerobisen kynnyksen mulla.
Hyvä näin. Montakohan meitä oli? 7-9 ehkä.

----------


## jassoojaaha

Kiitos http://fk.fi/ että olitte lähdössä lenkille 9:30 Vantaankoskelta ja siitä että sai nauttia aurinkokannella menomatkasta. Oma sakkolenkki perään ja näin vuoden eka 150 km peruskuntolenkki näki päivänvalon. :-)

----------


## JTJ

Oletpa saanut hyvän vetoporukan lenkillesi  :Leveä hymy: .

Klo 11 lähdössä meitä oli viisi kuskia Vantaankoskella ja Alppu tuli Klaukkalasta mukaan. Speksi tosiaan vähän ylittyi, mutta mäet ajettiin maltilla ja veto oli niin tasaista, että kaikilla oli vielä varaa kiristää vauhtia Katriinantiellä. Ihan huippu lenkki näin kauden alkuun. Kiitos koko porukalle!

----------


## Impulso53

Hei. Aika alkaa taas selaamaan tätä lenkkikeskustelua ja kaivaa maantiekonkeli alle. Onko täällä kannatusta, että siirrettäisiin keskustelu Facebookin puolelle? Oma ryhmä kuntolenkeille ja retkilenkeille.

----------


## Tassu

> Onko täällä kannatusta, että siirrettäisiin keskustelu Facebookin puolelle? Oma ryhmä kuntolenkeille ja retkilenkeille.



Miksi?

Ja mun vastaus on, että ei helv...ssä!

----------


## JTJ

Olisiko ajatus, että Facebookin kautta voisi löytyä helpommin uusia harrastajia lajin pariin? 

Mutta komppaan kyllä Tassua tässä asiassa, kun en ole koskaan liittynyt Facebookiin enkä ole ajatellut liittyäkään.

----------


## kuovipolku

Komppaan JTJ:tä joka komppaa Tassua. 

Mutta vaikka varsinainen tai "virallinen" keskustelu pidettäisiin jatkossakin tässä ketjussa, ei kai liene mahdotonta että joku innokas semmoiset ryhmät Facebookin perustaa (a) niitä varten joista tämän ketjun ja/tai Fillarifoorumin seuraaminen ei oikein tunnu kätevältä, (b) niitä varten joiden mielestä "elämä on Facebookissa" ja ehkä ennen kaikkea (c) niitä varten jotka eivät Fillarifoorumia tunne mutta jotka Facebook tavoittaisi ja opastaisi mukaan lenkeille?



PS Facebookin voi liittyä vain eri fillari- tai porukkalenkkiryhmiä ja niiden mahdollista Messengerissä tapahtuvaa viestintää varten. Mitään profiilia ei tarvitse itselleen luoda eikä sisältöä tuottaa, joten jos ei pahasti kärsi mainoksista ei liene muita kuin periaatteellisia - jotka nekin ovat erinomaisen hyviä ja hyväksyttäviä - syitä olla liittymättä (jos pitäisi sitä mainitussa käytössä hyödyllisenä). Tai vakoileehan Facebook käyttäjää samalla lailla, on siellä sitten tekaistulla nimellä tai omallaan...

----------


## VPR

Facebookissa on jo ryhmä Hepon lenkeille (https://www.facebook.com/groups/249746818561310/) mutta tämä on paljon parempi alusta.

----------


## J.U.K

Kovaääninen EI facebookille, tämä on se oikea paikka

----------


## Jim717

Ei FB:lle.

----------


## Impulso53

Pitää tutustua nykyisiin ryhmiin. Tårta på tårta on tarpeetonta.
Aika paljon elämää on siirtynyt Faceen ja siksi ajatus ilmoille. Hyötyjä on historiatietojen hallinta ja mahdollisuus luoda tapahtumia. 
Väkisin ei minusta kannata tällaista hyvin toimivaa keskustelua alkaa siirtämään minnekään, mutta Faceryhmän aktivointi rinnalle ei olisi välttämättä vain huono asia.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Kovaääninen *ei* fb:lle.....pppppprrrrrrrröööööööt.... (tulkitkoon kukin ed. tavallaan  :Hymy:  )

Jk. Lenkinvetäjäkokouksessa maanantaina oli ilahduttavan runsas osanotto. Kiitos paikalle päässeille! Wanhoja, hyviä toimintamuotoja (lue. lenkkejä) ei olla muuttamassa, mutta joitain uudistuksia (lue. parannuksia) on tulossa...

----------


## VeeraM

Hei! 
Kiitos kaikille mukavasta tapaamisesta maanantaina Cafe Pirittassa. Oli hauskaa, että niin moni pääsi paikalle  :Hymy: . 
Keskustelu polveili odotetusti eri aiheissa, tässä tiivistetty ja primitiivinen yhteenveto (sama jonka laitoin Hepon lenkit -facebook sivuille): 
- aloittelijoille kaivataan rauhallisempia lenkkejä, noin 25 km/h keskarilla ja niin, että kaikki pidetään mukana, ns. takuulenkki. Ns. naisten lenkki voitasi muuttaa nimeltään aloittelijoiden lenkiksi/rauhalliseksi lenkiksi. Lenkkikuvauksia voisi hieman kehittää erityisesti aloittelijoita varten niin, että keskarin lisäksi kuvattaisiin, minkälainen lenkki kyseessä ja millä valmiuksilla lenkistä suoriutuu
- ilmoitetuista keskareista tulisi pitää kiinni
- arki-iltoina myös ehkä hieman lyhyempiä lenkkejä. 
- pohdimme myös mahdollisia uusia lähtöpaikkoja, mm. Leppävaaraa on toivottu (esim. Bembölen lenkki voisi alkaa 30 min. aiemmin Leppävaarasta ja koukata sitten Bembölen kautta)
- vetäjiä tarvitaan lisää, se oli tärkein asia. Tarkoitus on tehdä sähköpostilista vetäjille, jossa voidaan kysellä, kuka on menossa ja millekin lenkille. Tapaamisessa kerättiin lista mahdollisista vetäjistä, mutta lisää tarvitaan. Ajatuksena oli, ettei kenenkään tarvitse sitoutua vetämään joka viikko jotain tiettyä lenkkiä, vaan harvemminkin riittäisi. Kun porukkaa on tarpeeksi, joka lenkille riittää aina muutama kokenut.
- Pekka Sirkiä järjestää jossain vaiheessa vetäjille koulutusta

----------


## VeeraM

Ja lisäys edelliseen: - kuten Pekka jo kirjoitti, perusasiat eli lenkit pysyvät paikoillaan, muutamin pienin muutoksin eli ei korjata sitä, mikä toimii. Lenkkikalenteria päivitetään muutosten osalta.

T. Veera

----------


## TeemuF

*Lauantai 14.4.2018 klo 10:30 Kuninkaanmäki / Mittatie*

Reitti:75km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27218763
Rauhallinen maantielenkki n. 3h, mahdollinen tauko Pullokiskalla.

Lenkki tarkoitettu "ei niin hyvässä" kunnossa oleville. 
Eli jos pyöräsi kulkee jo kolmeakymppiä niin tämä ei ole sinua varten.

----------


## Isä nitro

Äänekäs ei FBlle, kyllä Teemun lenkille.

----------


## ArtoR

Olen mahdollisesti tulossa tuolle lauantain lenkille.

----------


## alppu

en pääse mukaan Lauantaina, mutta liittyen tuohon FB keskusteluun: Join kännyohjelmalla voi luoda ryhmälenkkieventtejä ja ilmoitautua niihin. Tein kokeeksi Lauantain lenkin sinne, ladatkaa ja kokeilkaa. 

http://www.join.cc/

----------


## Isä nitro

Tuo "Join" (minäkin join eilen) voipi olla toimiva ratkaisu. Lähinnä kai on kyse siitä, että kuinka moni esimerkiksi meistä täällä palstalla vaikuttavista haluaa/viitsii luoda profiilin ja seurata 53. appsia joka lähettelee viestejä jatkuvasti. Minä tein kokeeksi itselleni profiilin ja muutenkin tsekkailin tuota sovellusta. Huomasin että Garminin Connect IQ-kauppapaikassa on kyseiselle alustalle oma softansa. Jos se tarjoaa mahdollisuuden ladata reitti suoraan Garminiin, niin se olisi jo pieni plussa. Tämä kun ei ole mahdollista ainakaan ride with the GPSn ilmaisessa sovelluksessa, vaan kartan joutuu ähräämään tietokoneen ja johtojen kanssa omaan laitteeseensa. 

Tämä palsta on toiminut tosi hyvin ja hyvää ajoseuraa on ollut tarjolla. Ainoa havaitsemani ongelma tällä palstalla on ollut se, että etenkin huonommilla keleillä ei ole ollut varmuutta siitä tuleeko muita kuskeja vai odotteleeko yksin parkkipaikalla tai Maunulan majan kupeessa, kun tarjolla olisi ollut järkevämpiäkin reittejä.

----------


## alppu

Palstakin toki toimii, mikä voisi toimia paremmin on lenkkien löytäminen selaamatta kilometrin pitkää viestiketjua (varsinkin ad-hoc lenkit, varmaan nuo viralliset lenkit on tiedossa muutenkin), ja eri nopeusryhmiin ilmoittautumiset, jotta tietää millaisia ryhmiä on muodostumassa. Samoin chat ennen/jälkeen lenkin voisi olla kiva, "esim. myöhästyn 5 min". Mainoksia tms tuolla Joinissa ei ole. Lenkin reitin voi luoda suoraan Stravasta, Garmin connectista tai .gpx filestä. Ja foliohatut kuten minä voi luoda fakeprofiilin.

----------


## penyeach

> Lenkki tarkoitettu "ei niin hyvässä" kunnossa oleville. 
> Eli jos pyöräsi kulkee jo kolmeakymppiä niin tämä ei ole sinua varten.



Kuulostaa just meikäläisen lenkiltä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kilometrin pitkää viestiketjua ei tarvitse selata ad hoc -lenkkien löytämiseksi jo senkään takia että ad hoc -lenkkejä ei ehdoteta eikä niistä keskustella päivä- tai viikkokausia aikaisemmin. 

HePo-lenkeillä ollaan ajoissa tai jäädään kyydistä (tai ajetaan kiinni), joten chattia myöhästymisistä kertomiseksi ei tarvita.

Ilmoittautumisia kavahdan ja uskallan epäillä niiden toimivuutta ja pelkään niiden vähentävän osallistujia, etenkin jos niitä ruvetaan pitämään enemmän tai vähemmän pakollisina. Ryhmät syntyvät parhaiten lähtöpaikalla kun nähdään ketkä todella ovat sinne saapuneet. Ja voidaanhan ne huutaa kokoon jo muutamaa minuuttia ennen lähtöä, jotta kaikki näkevät ovatko lähdössä kahdenkymmenen kuskin mastodonttiryhmään vain joutumassa kahden ajajan ryhmään tai joutuvansa itse vauhdinpitäjäksi. 

Mutta en halua olla vanha jäärä: jos ilmoittautumiset jossain appissa todella rohkaisevat mukaan sellaisiakin jotka muuten jäisivät tulematta koska arvelevat ettei "heidän vauhdillaan" ajavia ole muita (tai tarpeeksi, mitä se sitten kulloinkin tarkoittaa), niin ei minulla ole mitään sellaista vastaan - kunhan minun ei tarvitse seurata mitään appia (ja sen arvatenkin lukemattomia ilmoituksia jotka eivät minua kiinnosta tippaakaan).


PS Tämä ketjuhan on otsikkonsa mukaisesti tarkoitettu HePon kuntolenkeille eli niille säännöllisesti tiettyinä aikoina ajettaville lenkeille ja niihin liittyvälle keskustelulle. Varsinaisen kauden ulkopuolella on sitten ollut enemmän myös ad hoc -tyyppisiä lenkkejä joita HePon lenkeiltä tutut kuskit ovat speksailleet ja kyselleet kiinnostusta. 

Mutta niin sanotusti kaiken maailman lenkeistä - vaikka niille lähdettäisiinkin samoista paikoista samoina päivinä - ei kai tässä ole ollut tarkoitus keskustella eli niille olisi sopivampaa olla oma(t) ketjunsa (esim. lähtöpaikkansa tai vauhtitasonsa mukaan)?

Tosin oma mielikuva on se että niitä on ollut mutta ne eivät ole olleet kovin aktiivisia tai pitkäikäisiä. Mutta ehkä uudempi somemaailma on tässä suhteessa onnekkaampi?

----------


## Isä nitro

> PS Tämä ketjuhan on otsikkonsa mukaisesti tarkoitettu HePon kuntolenkeille eli niille säännöllisesti tiettyinä aikoina ajettaville lenkeille ja niihin liittyvälle keskustelulle. Varsinaisen kauden ulkopuolella on sitten ollut enemmän myös ad hoc -tyyppisiä lenkkejä joita HePon lenkeiltä tutut kuskit ovat speksailleet ja kyselleet kiinnostusta. 
> 
> Mutta niin sanotusti kaiken maailman lenkeistä - vaikka niille lähdettäisiinkin samoista paikoista samoina päivinä - ei kai tässä ole ollut tarkoitus keskustella eli niille olisi sopivampaa olla oma(t) ketjunsa (esim. lähtöpaikkansa tai vauhtitasonsa mukaan)?



Aikanaan, vielä paljon nöösimpänä kuin nyt, avasin uuden ketjun ehdottaakseni täysin ulkopuolista HEPO-lenkkiä juuri näin kauden alussa tietäen samalla, että paikalle tulisi varmaan paljon HEPOn lenkeillä käyneitä. Heti perään tivattiin tiukasti, että miksi en kysy asiaa juuri tässä ketjussa. No, minä viittasin juuri tuohon Kuovipolunkin esittämään näkemykseen ja joka on myös tämän ketjun ihan ensimmäisessä viestissä. Näin siis de jure, mutta de facto me käytämme tätä ketjua myös omiin epävirallisiin lenkkeihimme. Tämän seikan oikeutusta en jaksa ruveta pohtimaan. Mutta kuten jo edellä totesin, täällä on ollut tarjolla hyvää ajoseuraa ja riittävästi informaatiota lenkkisuunnitteluun. Uudet aloitukset, olivatpa ne sitten ketjuja tai appseja, voivat nähdäkseni johtaa ainakin kahteen eri vaihtoehtoon, mahdollisesti jopa niiden yhdistelmään:

1.) Löytyy uusia ja innovatiivisia ajoryhmiä
2.) kuskit eivät löydä enää toisiaan kun eivät tiedä, missä päin s(u)omea ne toiset sijaitsevat.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Äänekäs ei FBlle, kyllä Teemun lenkille.



Samaa mieltä FB:stä. Yritän tulla 10.30 lenkille.

----------


## Privileged

Jos vähän nopeampi lenkki kiinnostaa huomenna niin Mittatieltä klo 10.00 tälläinen https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27097307 

Keskinopeus 30km/h tai hitusen päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Kaksi hyvää tarjousta. Sitten kun vielä olisi sellainen klo 11 lähtevä 30 km/h tai hitusen alle...
Privileged, osaatko arvioida/arvailla porukan kokoa?

----------


## JTJ

Voisin tulla, vaikka ajoin viime viikolla saman lenkin. Hyvähän se oli, etenkin jos pidetään pullatauko Monninkylän leipomossa  :Hymy: . Jokohan sitä uskaltaisi tulla normaaleja siirtymäreittejä Kuninkaanmäkeen.

----------


## Privileged

> Privileged, osaatko arvioida/arvailla porukan kokoa?



Tällä tietoo ei ole varmoja kuin kolme. 

Taukopaikaksi olin ajatellut Porvoossa Shelliä, mutta voidaan siitä neuvotella vielä huomenna tarkemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Isä nitro

Taidanpa tulla kymmeneksi katsomaan minkälainen koostumus on kasassa josko sitä uskaltaisi hiven kovempaan vauhtiin tänään.

----------


## fiber

Onpa vaikea yhtälö tänään omasta näkökulmastani. Harmi, että nopeampi lenkki lähtee niin aikaisin. Saatan silti koittaa ehtiä mukaan.

----------


## HeVi

Tulen suosiolla Teemun lenkille. Ei vanha jaksa. Tai jaksaa mut ei viitsi. Heh.....

----------


## Pahamontes

Täältä tulee myös yksi hitaammalle lenkille, jos vain ehdin ajoissa.

----------


## fiber

Taukopaikka ei ihan ollut kyllä Porvoon Shell, mutta mainio kahvila silti eli Tuorilan leipomo Monninkylässä. 

Porukan koko hiukan vaihteli. Seitsemän taisi kuulua vakiokokoonpanoon, joka palasi Mittatielle. Hyvää tasaista ajoa 30+ loistavassa säässä. Oma reittijälki.

----------


## Privileged

Kiitokset täältä myös nopeammalle ryhmälle ajoseurasta, aiva erinomainen lenkki oli  :Hymy: 

Pieni video alkutaipaleelta https://www.instagram.com/p/BhjM5DenkDv/

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

25/50+ ajeli ekax Maunulasta Vantaankoskelle kolmella kuskilla. Aikataulusyihin vedoten siirryin (jo) sieltä paluumatkalle. Taisi olla siis tänään allek. epävirallinen kauden avaus porukkalenkkeilyssä  :Hymy:  Kiitos osallistuneille, ja tiedoksi, että _mukaan mahtuu ensi lauantaina Maunulan majalta klo 10.30 lisääkin väkeä._ Wauhdit o(li)vat näin alkukaudesta ja -matkasta maltillisia, esim. allek. n. 22-23 km/h ovelta-ovelle. -- Tiet (ja suurimmat metsäpolut Keskuspuistossa) olivat hyvässä kunnossa. Jk. Kaxi kuskia ajeli jo maantieveloilla (...ja allek. _vihreällä salamalla_; suora ohjaustanko; 28-622 jne.)

----------


## JTJ

Huomiseksi ehdottaisin lenkkiä Lapinkylään https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22094541

Tämän päivän lenkki Monninkylään oli aivan mainio, joten eiköhän jatketa samalla speksillä 30+  :Hymy: 

Lähtö klo 11 Vantaankoskelta.

----------


## HeVi

Onko kiinnostusta huomenna Klo 11 vähän hitaampaan 25+ speksillä. Sama lenkki kuin tossa aikaisemmin.

----------


## jassoojaaha

Huomenna su lähdössä Vantaankoskelta maantiepyörällä 4:30 h lenkille klo 9:30. Peruskuntovauhtia, eli jos vedän niin 25-27 km/h, mut porukassa 27-29 km/h ja jos roikun vaan perässä niin 31 km/h. Reitti voisi olla viime su ajamatta jäänyt vakio Hepo reitti; https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9112532. Taukopaikka Roosa 120 km. Kaikki muukin käy.

----------


## JiiTee

Messissä klo 11. Voi olla, ett 30+ on liikaa, joku 29 tms voisi olla hyvä. Jos ei muodostu, tulen ankkuriksi 30+.

----------


## fiber

Ans kattoo, kun on ollut aika juhlava ilta, mutta lälhtökohtaisesti klo 11 mukana 30+

----------


## loris

Onko joku kiinnostunut vain puoli lapinkylä lenkki(noin 50-60km)?

----------


## fiber

Itsekin mietin tässä ratkaisua, että ajaisin vain Klaukkala-Velskola-Espoo pätkän. Siitäkin tulee siirtymineen jo 70 km, ja jäisi aikaa vielä kotipihahommille ja Amstelin katsomiselle.

----------


## jassoojaaha

> Huomenna su lähdössä Vantaankoskelta maantiepyörällä 4:30 h lenkille klo 9:30. Peruskuntovauhtia, eli jos vedän niin 25-27 km/h, mut porukassa 27-29 km/h ja jos roikun vaan perässä niin 31 km/h. Reitti voisi olla viime su ajamatta jäänyt vakio Hepo reitti; https://ridewithgps.com/routes/9112532. Taukopaikka Roosa 120 km. Kaikki muukin käy.



Keliraportti; Reitti pääosin hyvässä kunnossa. Pyörätiet osittain harjaamatta. Kiljava-Nurmijärvi-pätkällä ensin reippaasti hiekkaa ja sitten isompia routavaurioita. Ainoa jäinen paikka oli ennen reittiä Kehä 3:sella 10 m pätkä, Tampereen motaria lähestyessä. Leskenlehtiä ja leppoisa tuuli. 27,2 keskari.

----------


## JTJ

Kello 11 lähteneestä porukasta tuli lopulta vain yksi melko iso 30+ ryhmä. Ehkä ryhmän olisi voinut jakaa lähtöpaikalla kahteen 30+ ja 30- ryhmään, kun pari joutui matkan varrella jättäytymään porukasta ja osa teki omia vetoja lenkin varrella. Muuten ajettiin siististi ryhmässä ja toivon mukaan kaikki oli tyytyväisiä lenkin antiin. 

Täysin ilman kommelluksia ei selvitty. Fiberilla tippui pullo jo alkumatkasta, mikä huomattiin vasta hieman myöhemmin ja hän päätti vetäytyä omalle lenkilleen. Tauon jälkeen Lapinkylästä Evitskogiin päin lähtiessämme tiessä oli runsaasti kuoppia ja onnistuin osumaan yhteen niistä, mikä puhkaisi renkaan. Pysähdyin vaihtamaan pihatielle rengasta, kunnes paikallinen asukas kertoi mielipiteensä asiasta. En tiedä olisiko minun pitänyt hänen mielestään vaihtaa rengas keskellä tietä vai taluttaa pyörä kotiin  :Leveä hymy: . Vaikea sanoa, mitä miehen mielessä liikkui. Onneksi vieressä oli myös bussipysäkki, jossa sai homman hoidettua ja loppulenkki menikin ihan mukavasti.

Pyöräteitä on putsattu jo hyvin Helsingissä ja Vantaalla. Eilen pääsin Kuninkaanmäkeenkin tavallista siirtymäreittiä. Espoossa taas pyöräteillä näytti olevan vielä paikoin runsaasti sepeliä. Velskolasta löydettiin myös hieman jäätä/sohjoa ja hiekkaa ja Kuonomäentiellä oli jonkin verran routavaurioita. Muuten reitti oli päällisin puolin hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## HeVi

Kiitos mahtavasta klo11, 30+ lenkistä tänään. Hyvin jaksoi melkein eläkeläinen pysyä mukana. Muutamassa mäessä  vähän hapotti. Rinnekodin mäki ja....Mikäköhän on Rinnekodin mäen jyrkkyys?

----------


## fiber

Olin unohtanut, että Cervélossa oli vain tilapäinen Prisman halpis-pulloteline. Eihän sellainen ja 950 ml täysi pullo ole ihan optimaalinen yhdistelmä. 

Rinnekoti taitaa olla länteen päin pieneltä osin 14%, sitten 9-12% melkein koko muu "jyrkkä" osa.

----------


## Tevis

Ajattelin suunnata Hepon kalenterin mukaan Viikin Primalle maanantaina kello 6. Tarkoitus pyörähtää viime vuoden tapaan reitti Viikki, Itis, Immersby, Boxintie, Viikki. Pituus siis se noin 60. Ja keskinopeus 25 tai hiukan enemmän jos porukassa on useita vetäjiä.

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko jo julkaistu Hepon kalenteria tälle vuodelle? HePon sivujen kuntolenkit-ohjelma lienee viime vuodelta.

Onko keskiviikkona 18.4 Kuninkaanmäestä lähtijöitä klo 18 tai 18.30. Ja myös 28-30 vauhdilla?

----------


## VeeraM

> Onko jo julkaistu Hepon kalenteria tälle vuodelle? HePon sivujen kuntolenkit-ohjelma lienee viime vuodelta.



Päivitys sivuille pitäisi olla tulossa pian, vaikka mitään suuria muutoksia ei olekaan tiedossa  :Hymy: 

T. Veera

----------


## Jim717

> Onko keskiviikkona 18.4 Kuninkaanmäestä lähtijöitä klo 18 tai 18.30. Ja myös 28-30 vauhdilla?



Sama kysymys olisi minulla, mutta oletan, että startti on 18.30. Minulle kelpaisi vaikka alle 28 vauhti näin kevään ensimmäiselle maantiepyörälenkille

----------


## Wiszsla

18.30 ja noin 28 sopii mullekin

----------


## Bokeron

Hei, onko sunnuntaina joku Hepon lenki sunniltettu?

----------


## JTJ

Varmasti klo 11 joku lenkki tehdään. Sunnuntain lenkkikalenteria ei ole vielä päivitetty tälle vuodelle, joten tänne voi ehdottaa haluamaansa reittiä.

----------


## Elisa

Onko lauantaina Hakunilasta lenkkiä?

----------


## jassoojaaha

Su 22.4 lähdössä Vantaankoskelta maantiepyörällä 4:30 h lenkille klo 9:30. Peruskuntovauhtia, eli jos vedän niin 27 km/h, mut porukassa 27-29 km/h ja jos roikun vaan perässä niin 31 km/h. Reitti voisi olla vakio Hepo reitti; https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438686 Taukopaikka Siippoon Neste, lenkin pituus 120 km. Kaikki muukin käy.

----------


## Newbie

> Onko lauantaina Hakunilasta lenkkiä?



Taisi viime lauantaina olla jo ensimmäinen, joten olettaisin olevan huomennakin  :Hymy: 
Omalla kohdalla osallistuminen on vielä mahdollinen tilanteessa.

----------


## Team-o

Lienee Hakunilassa huomenna 10:30 enemmän porukkaa lähdössä +-30 lenkille kuin Maunulassa?!

----------


## Elisa

> Su 22.4 lähdössä Vantaankoskelta maantiepyörällä 4:30 h lenkille klo 9:30. Peruskuntovauhtia, eli jos vedän niin 27 km/h, mut porukassa 27-29 km/h ja jos roikun vaan perässä niin 31 km/h. Reitti voisi olla vakio Hepo reitti; https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438686 Taukopaikka Siippoon Neste, lenkin pituus 120 km. Kaikki muukin käy.



Onko sunnuntaina Vantaankosken startti siis jo 9.30 vai 11.00 vai molempina? Kumpaankohan aikaan olisi varmempi tulla, jos haluaa ajaa noin 27:n vauhtia.

----------


## Bempster

> Onko sunnuntaina Vantaankosken startti siis jo 9.30 vai 11.00 vai molempina? Kumpaankohan aikaan olisi varmempi tulla, jos haluaa ajaa noin 27:n vauhtia.



Kyllä; täsmennys?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Klo 11.00 ajetaan HePo-lenkki sataprosenttisella varmuudella Tai "HePo"-lenkki, jos kalenteria ei vielä ole julkistettu.

Klo 09.30 lähtevä lenkki on toveri jassojaahan oma speksi, jolle hän toivoo mukaan lähtijöitä

PS Kunhan kalenteri on saatu ulos ja kausi kunnolla käynnistynyt, ei suurempaa sekaantumisen vaaraa pitäisi olla, mutta nyt se ettei ad hoc -lenkeillä ole omaa ketjuaan aiheutti ilmeistä epätietoisuutta.

----------


## JTJ

Kun kukaan ei ole vielä kerennyt speksaamaan reittiä klo 11 lähtevälle lenkille, niin valkkasin viime vuoden reittilistalta tällaisen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12909618

Mulle sopii huomenna rauhallisempikin vauhti esim. 28 km/h ja tasaisella teholla. Luulisin, että nopeampikin ryhmä muodostuu.

----------


## fiber

JTJ:n reitti näyttää hyvältä. Myös tuollainen tasatehoinen 28 voisi olla ihan fiksu.

----------


## Wiszsla

Minullekin sopisi tuollainen 28.

----------


## HeVi

Ja minulle sopis myös 28.

----------


## jassoojaaha

> Klo 11.00 ajetaan HePo-lenkki sataprosenttisella varmuudella Tai "HePo"-lenkki, jos kalenteria ei vielä ole julkistettu.
> 
> Klo 09.30 lähtevä lenkki on toveri jassojaahan oma speksi, jolle hän toivoo mukaan lähtijöitä
> 
> PS Kunhan kalenteri on saatu ulos ja kausi kunnolla käynnistynyt, ei suurempaa sekaantumisen vaaraa pitäisi olla, mutta nyt se ettei ad hoc -lenkeillä ole omaa ketjuaan aiheutti ilmeistä epätietoisuutta.



Kuittaan vielä, että tosiaan, 9:30 lähtevä lenkki on "ad-hoc", eikä siis virallinen HePo-lenkki. Itselleni aikaisempi lähtö on ainoa järkevä kompromissi perheen ja pyöräilyn välillä, kun lenkissä ei mene ihan koko päivää. Lisäksi todettakoon, että neuvot oikeista lenkkien järjestämisketjuista otan auliisti vastaan.

----------


## Wiszsla

Minulle sopisi aikataulullisesti huomenna paremmin kl. 9.30, mutta riittäisikö lyhyempi, esim. JTJ:n 11:00 lähdölle esittämä?

----------


## jassoojaaha

> Minulle sopisi aikataulullisesti huomenna paremmin kl. 9.30, mutta riittäisikö lyhyempi, esim. JTJ:n 11:00 lähdölle esittämä?



Minulla tavoitteena tuo 4:30 lenkin kesto (+tauko Siippoossa), joten luulen että tuo 105 ei siihen aivan riitä, mutta tuosta ehdottamastani saa helposti lopussa Lepsämän kohdalla oikastua tuon 15 km, mutta navigointiahan se sitten vaatii. Ja saattaahan se olla, että ehkä pohjoistuulen jäädyttämänä jotain sellaista joutuu jokatapauksessa tekemäänkin.

----------


## Wiszsla

OK.  Tulen ehkä mukaan 9.30, ja oikaisen jostakin omalle lenkille. Tai sitten teen kokonaan oman.

----------


## JTJ

Tänään oli jo hyvin porukkaa Vantaankoskella. Tehtiin kolme ryhmää 30, 28+ ja 28-. Keskimmäinen ryhmä taisi ajaa kyllä kolmeakymppiä, mutta kaikki muut näyttivät pysyvän hyvin ryhmässä mukana paitsi minä tipahdin jo Riipiläntiellä hitaampaan ryhmään  :Leveä hymy: . Siinä vauhti olikin sopivaa. Lottamuseolta puolet tästä ryhmästä lähti Tassun vetämänä suoraan takaisin Vantaankoskelle ja kolmen hengen porukalla jatkettiin speksatun reitin mukaisesti. Meidän koko lenkin keskinopeus oli noin 27,5 km/h. Hieno lenkki kaiken kaikkiaan! Loppumatkasta tiet olivat märkiä, mutta sadekuurot onnistuttiin välttämään.

----------


## penyeach

Keskimmäinen ryhmä ajeli vähän vaihtelevin kokoonpanoin ja oikaisi lopulta kelin huononnuttua suoraan Katriinantietä etelään Vantaankoskelle, jossa meitä oli mukana kolme alkuperäisryhmäläistä ja yksi toisesta 28-ryhmästä loikannut. Keskinopeus oli 29,9 mutta onnistuimme hyvin pitämään vedon tasaisena (mulla NP 172W) eikä lenkki vaikuttanut kenellekään kovin kuormittavalta vaikkei monella meistä kummoisesti kilometrejä jaloissaan vielä ollut. Itse sössin navigoinnin parissa risteyksessä, mutta muuten oli ongelmatonta.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Tänään oli jo hyvin porukkaa Vantaankoskella. Tehtiin kolme ryhmää 30, 28+ ja 28-. Keskimmäinen ryhmä taisi ajaa kyllä kolmeakymppiä, mutta kaikki muut näyttivät pysyvän hyvin ryhmässä mukana paitsi minä tipahdin jo Riipiläntiellä hitaampaan ryhmään . Siinä vauhti olikin sopivaa. Lottamuseolta puolet tästä ryhmästä lähti Tassun vetämänä suoraan takaisin Vantaankoskelle ja kolmen hengen porukalla jatkettiin speksatun reitin mukaisesti. Meidän koko lenkin keskinopeus oli noin 27,5 km/h. Hieno lenkki kaiken kaikkiaan! Loppumatkasta tiet olivat märkiä, mutta sadekuurot onnistuttiin välttämään.



Kiitokset Tassulle, Juholle ja muille vetäjille 28- - ryhmässä. Käännyin aikataulusyistä takaisin n. 30 km:n jälkeen siten, että lähes koko paluun satoi. Mutta omapa oli valintani.

----------


## HibaHaba

Löytyykö tiistaille 24.4. Vkoskelta ajajia, 32-35km/h speksillä, ryhmän/telaketjun koosta riippuen. Esim. joku Palojoki-Nukari lenkura.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, ajattelin aivan samaa. Olisko peruslenkki Vanhaa Hämeenlinnantietä Nukariin ja sieltä Paloheinän kautta takaisin? Noin 35 km/h on varmaan sopiva vauhti telaketjulle.

----------


## HibaHaba

> Joo, ajattelin aivan samaa. Olisko peruslenkki Vanhaa Hämeenlinnantietä Nukariin ja sieltä Paloheinän kautta takaisin? Noin 35 km/h on varmaan sopiva vauhti telaketjulle.



Jep. Tuota peruslenkkiä olen yksikseni hieman modannut eli kahdeksikon muotoon https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24233970 (73km, palojoki silmukoiden risteämässä). Hämeenlinnantien osuus siis lyhennetty, koska hieman tylsä ja se tärinäraita on parijonossa ikävä. Jos ei saa kannatusta, niin taivun myös perusversioon  :Hymy: 
Edit: ja lähtöaika oletuksena perinteinen eli klo 18.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, tärinäraidat on kyllä ikäviä ja pakottaa ryhmän ajamaan selvästi ajokaistan puolella. Riipiläntie voi kuitenkin olla mäkisempänä hieman haastavampi telakejun toimivuuden kannalta, mutta voisihan tuota kokeilla.

----------


## HeVi

Kiinnostaisi osallistua. Mutta jos aloitettais vähän hitaammin esim. ekat 20-30km 32-33km/h ja sit esim. Nukarin jälkeen 34-35km/h niin meikäläinen voisi pysyä mukana ainakin Nukarin.

----------


## HibaHaba

> Kiinnostaisi osallistua. Mutta jos aloitettais vähän hitaammin esim. ekat 20-30km 32-33km/h ja sit esim. Nukarin jälkeen 34-35km/h niin meikäläinen voisi pysyä mukana ainakin Nukarin.



Passaa ainakin minulle. Nopean vauhdin kunto vielä aivan arvoitus itsellenikin ja Riipiläntie+ hyvä vähän lämmitellä muutenkin. Mäet + telaketju yhdistelmästä JTJ on oikeassa, eli voi olla hyvä maaston ja segmenttien mukaan vaihdella hitaan ja nopean telaketjun välillä (jos nyt kuskeja telaketjuksi asti saadaan).

----------


## JTJ

Hyvä idea ajaa Riipiläntie hitaalla telaketjulla. Sen jälkeen tulee vähän helpompaa pätkää ja ehkä jopa parempikuntoista tietäkin. Ennusteen mukaan huomenna olisi menomatkalla myötätuulta, niin voi olla ettei vauhti kiihdy enää paluumatkalla.

----------


## HeVi

Voi olla myös niin että mä ajan itsekseni n.30km ja hyppään sit kyytiin kun juna tulee kohille.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, me HibaHaban kanssa yritetään ottaa sut paritempona kiinni. Saat sitten vetää meidät vastatuuleen kotia  :Leveä hymy: . No, toivottavasti muitakin tulee.

----------


## HeVi

Voin mä vetää, mut vauhti on sit senmukainen. Heh.......

----------


## Isä nitro

Yritän tulla tänään paikalle. Ja pysytellä ilmeisen kovassa vauhdissa mukana...

----------


## JTJ

Olipas kiva ajaa pitkästä aikaa telaketjulla  :Leveä hymy: . Ei se tosiaan ihan kolmeaviittä kulkenut, vaikka alkumatkasta mentiin myötätuuleen paljon kovempaakin. Ehkä sitten kun tulee vähän lämpimämmät kelit, niin pyöräkin alkaa kulkemaan paremmin. 

Seitsemän hengen porukalla startattiin. Yksi jäi ennen Raalaa omalle lenkilleen. Muuten porukka pysyi koossa ja telaketju pyöri yllättävänkin siististi kauden ensimmäiseksi lenkiksi.

----------


## HeVi

Kyllä aamulla tunsi että on tullut vedettyä hieman kovempi lenkki. Eka pitkä VK lenkki tänä vuonna. Kiitos kaikille mukana oleville. Telaketju toimi, vaikka opittavaa on vielä.

----------


## timpe

> Tuo "Join" (minäkin join eilen) voipi olla  toimiva ratkaisu. Lähinnä kai on kyse siitä, että kuinka moni  esimerkiksi meistä täällä palstalla vaikuttavista haluaa/viitsii luoda  profiilin ja seurata 53. appsia joka lähettelee viestejä jatkuvasti.  Minä tein kokeeksi itselleni profiilin ja muutenkin tsekkailin tuota  sovellusta. Huomasin että Garminin Connect IQ-kauppapaikassa on  kyseiselle alustalle oma softansa. Jos se tarjoaa mahdollisuuden ladata  reitti suoraan Garminiin, niin se olisi jo pieni plussa. Tämä kun ei ole  mahdollista ainakaan ride with the GPSn ilmaisessa sovelluksessa, vaan  kartan joutuu ähräämään tietokoneen ja johtojen kanssa omaan  laitteeseensa.



Palaan jo hetki sitten käytyyn keskusteluun. Yo. onnistuu myös ride with GPS:n kanssa ainakin Androidilla. Tarvitaan  Garminiin gimporter -niminen softa connect IQ-kaupasta sekä luuriin  GPX/FIT Exporter ohjelma Play-kaupasta. 
Nämä keskustelevat keskenään. Eli kunhan lataat luuriin minkä tahansa GPX-reitin, niin saat sen importattua Garminiin. 

ride  with gps -sovellus ei anna ladata GPX:ää (en ainakaan löytänyt  mahdollisuustta), vaan pitää mennä nettisivulle (täysversio) luurilla ja sitä  kautta sen saa ladattua myös puhelimeen.
Näin latailen mm. Hepon lenkkikarttoja ilman tietokonetta ja johtoja Garminiin.

Edit. ja tähän vielä vinkkinä, että puhelin haluaa yleensä avata softan, kun menet linkin kautta johonkin reittiin esim. hepon sivuilta. 
Tähän tepsii seuraava: Asetukset->sovellukset-> e.g. ride with gps -> aseta oletukseksi -> siirry tuettuihin URL-os. , sieltä valinnaksi "kysy aina", niin puhelin kysyy avataanko sovellus vai ei ja voit reitin avata 
puhelimen selaimessa ja ladata sen puhelimeen. Yo. esimerkki Samsung galaxy S7 puhelimesta, muissa androideissa lienee suunnilleen sama.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos Timpe vinkistä. Minulla iPhone, jonka appikaupasta ei kyseistä softaa löytynyt. 

Mites maantiekuskien viikonloppusuunnitelmat? Juuri tällä hetkellä luvataan poutaa lauantaille ja sunnuntaille, joten noin periaatteessa minulle kävisi kumpi vain. Kasvatuksellisten tehtävieni vuoksi en uskalla kuitenkaan ehdottaa mitään täysin varmaa osallistumista ja siten mitään lenkkiäkään.

----------


## JTJ

Huomenna voitaisiin ajaa vaikka tämä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125825

Lähtö 10:30 Hakunilan urheilupuistosta.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Huomenna voitaisiin ajaa vaikka tämä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125825
> 
> Lähtö 10:30 Hakunilan urheilupuistosta.



Riippuu tietenkin osanottajista, mutta minulle sopisi hitaampikin vauhti, siis 28-29. Ehkä saadaan kaksi ryhmää?

----------


## otis1010

Oliko huomenna HePo:n nettisivujen mukaisesti Maunulan majalta lähdössä porukka jonka alussa olisi opastus aloittelijoille?

----------


## oil

> Kiitos Timpe vinkistä. Minulla iPhone, jonka appikaupasta ei kyseistä softaa.



Löytyy & pelittää hienosti:
https://itunes.apple.com/fi/app/ride...7399?l=fi&mt=8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## loris

Kyllä huomenna Maunulan majalta ainakin minä lähden!! eli tervetuloa!!

----------


## fiber

Koitan tulla joko Maunulaan tai todennäköisemmin Hakunilaan. En pysty sitoutumaan pitkäkestoiseen lenkkiin eli käännyn varmaankin jossain Boxin / Kulloon kohdilla omalle paluumatkalle.

----------


## Isä nitro

Minäkin olen tulossa tällä tietoa Hakunilaan. Katson sitten kenen porukoihin sieltä mahdollisesti lähden.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan lauantain klo 10.30 -lenkki on _myös_ 25-ryhmän startti (tämä ei vielä näy HePon sivulla, mutt tulossa on) - siis 50+ ryhmän lisäksi. Toisin sanoen: samaan aikaan starttaavat 50+ (ajaa lyhyemmän lenkin; lentokenttä ympäri) ja 25 (voi ajella halutessaan pidemmälle, esim. Tuusulanjärven ympäri). -- Huomaa, että lenkillä on 2. lähtöpaikka Vantaankoskella (about 11.15).

Jk. Lähtöpaikalla/-koilla annetaan opastusta ryhmäajoon. -- Muistakaa, että *su 6.5. on erillinen HePon ryhmäajo- ja vetäjäkoulutus Pirkkolan uimahallilla klo 12-15.* Tervetuloa sinnekin uudet ja wanhat  :Hymy:

----------


## otis1010

Kiitos Pekalle selkeytyksestä. Taidan sitten tulla huomenna Vantaankoskelta mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jigi

Hei vaan kaikille, olen ensikertalaisena täällä ja tarkoitukseni olisi osallistua kuntolenkkiin, en ole vielä oikein päässyt tutkimaan HePon sivuja perin pohjin, joten tyhmiä kysymyksiä saatta tulla. Ensimmäinen kysymys olisi että onko vappuna päivänä eli 1.5 mitään lenkkiä tiedossa joka sopisi myös ensikertalaiselle? Toinen on että tuleeko se itse lenkki johonkin jotta sen saisi ladattu etukäteen gps laitteelle? Itselläni Wahoo laite käytössä niin olisi kätevä ladata se valmiiksi laitteeseen.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Ajettiin 25/50+ kanssa n. 24-25:n keskarilla peruslenkki (47 km) lentokentän ympäri. Osallistujia oli 6, joista ensikertalaisia 2 (toinen ulkomaalainen, joten ryhmäajo-ohjeet annettiin enklanniksi  :Vink:  ). Ihan perusmenoa (...sopi hyvin ekaxi maantielenkiksi  :Hymy:  sekä vauhdin että matkan pituuden puolesta)

Jk. Aloittelijoille ovat parhaita maanantain Viikin, torstain Leppävaaran/Bembölen sekä lauantain Maunulan majan lenkit. Ja vapun jälkeen(kin) ehtii kyllä vielä hyvin mukaan. Sunnuntain pitkät lenkit voi ladata gepsille. 
Jjk. Lauantaisin voisi, btw, ajella 25:n kanssa vaikka Rusutjärven lenkin (ja jos 50+ haluaa lähteä mukaan, voidaan oikaista wanhusten kanssa takaisin jo Nahkelantien kautta). Tulisi näin vähän vaihtelua lenkkireitteihin.

----------


## kp63

Täällä harvemmin tarjolla räpsäkämpää lenkkiä eli jos menokenkä puristaa, niin klo su 9 Klaukkalan kirkolta IK32 5h ilman taukoja ja mahdollisimman epätasainen tehon käyttö. Pitää osata itse ajaa kotiin. 
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27351427

----------


## JTJ

Kuulostaa kivalta, mutta pitäisi varmaan olla huoltoauto mukana, kun tämän päivän lenkillä puhkesi kolme sisuria paluumatkalla  :Leveä hymy: . Tehtiin varmaan Hepon lenkkien ennätys yhteensä käsittääkseni kahdeksalla rengasrikolla. No, osa tuli sentään siirtymillä, niin kaikki eivät joutuneet odottamaan.

Muuten tehtiin hieno lenkki Porvooseen. Menomatkalla oli vähän koleaa, mutta myötätuuli puhalsi mukavasti. Paluumatkalla paistoi aurinko ja tuli lämmin vastatuuleen puskiessa. Keskinopeudesta en osaa sanoa, mutta aika reippaasti ajettiin. Ainakin kotiin tullessa tuntui jaloissa ihan eriltä kuin lähtiessä  :Vink: .

----------


## huotah

> Muuten tehtiin hieno lenkki Porvooseen. Menomatkalla oli vähän koleaa, mutta myötätuuli puhalsi mukavasti. Paluumatkalla paistoi aurinko ja tuli lämmin vastatuuleen puskiessa. Keskinopeudesta en osaa sanoa, mutta aika reippaasti ajettiin. Ainakin kotiin tullessa tuntui jaloissa ihan eriltä kuin lähtiessä .



Östersundomista Kuninkaanmäkeen keskari oli oman mittarin mukaan 31,1 km/h. Navakka vastatuulikaan ei nakertanut mielialaa, kun muuten saatiin nauttia auringonpaisteesta ja melkein keväisestä kelistä. 

Kiitos kaikille mukavasta seurasta!

----------


## Isä nitro

Tattis täältä också! 2450 kcal kului reissulla. Testaan nyt sitä olutta palautusjuomana. Jalat eivät kanna enää muutenkaan...

----------


## Jigi

> Täällä harvemmin tarjolla räpsäkämpää lenkkiä eli jos menokenkä puristaa, niin klo su 9 Klaukkalan kirkolta IK32 5h ilman taukoja ja mahdollisimman epätasainen tehon käyttö. Pitää osata itse ajaa kotiin. 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27351427



Mul ei vielä ainakaan riitä puhtia moiseen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jigi

> Ajettiin 25/50+ kanssa n. 24-25:n keskarilla peruslenkki (47 km) lentokentän ympäri. Osallistujia oli 6, joista ensikertalaisia 2 (toinen ulkomaalainen, joten ryhmäajo-ohjeet annettiin enklanniksi  ). Ihan perusmenoa (...sopi hyvin ekaxi maantielenkiksi  sekä vauhdin että matkan pituuden puolesta)
> 
> Jk. Aloittelijoille ovat parhaita maanantain Viikin, torstain Leppävaaran/Bembölen sekä lauantain Maunulan majan lenkit. Ja vapun jälkeen(kin) ehtii kyllä vielä hyvin mukaan. Sunnuntain pitkät lenkit voi ladata gepsille. 
> Jjk. Lauantaisin voisi, btw, ajella 25:n kanssa vaikka Rusutjärven lenkin (ja jos 50+ haluaa lähteä mukaan, voidaan oikaista wanhusten kanssa takaisin jo Nahkelantien kautta). Tulisi näin vähän vaihtelua lenkkireitteihin.



Täytyy tulla ma testailee, miten noi keskarit yleensä, yksinääni poljen vaihelevissa olosuhteis sen 25 keskarina, tasaisella on aina vauhti sen 30-35 rauhallisella tempolla, niin eikös ryhmässä ja ilmaan liikennevaloja ja risteyksessä voisin yltää johonki 30 keskariin? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JTJ

Joo, kannattaa ensin opetella ryhmässä ajamista noissa hitaammissa ryhmissä ja sitten fiiliksen mukaan siirtyä nopeampiin ryhmiin. Lopulta saattaa löytää itsensä yllättävänkin kovavauhtisista ryhmistä, kun pyöräilyssä peesihyöty on varsin suuri.

----------


## Jigi

> Joo, kannattaa ensin opetella ryhmässä ajamista noissa hitaammissa ryhmissä ja sitten fiiliksen mukaan siirtyä nopeampiin ryhmiin. Lopulta saattaa löytää itsensä yllättävänkin kovavauhtisista ryhmistä, kun pyöräilyssä peesihyötyä on varsin suuri.



Juu kyllä tota peesamista on tullut testattu ja yllättävän mukavaa se on, kerran käytiin kaverin kanssa porvoossa ja kahdestaan keskari oli sinne mentäessä 33 kun oli hyvä myötätuuli ja takas hirveäseen vastatuulen 26, toki ryhmässä on varmasti omat juttuunsa. Täytyy testata noita alukuryhmiä, en oo mikään himopyöräilijä ja nyt vasta sain akoitettu tän vuoden sesongit, joten kunto sen mukainen.

----------


## fiber

Jigi, ryhmässä on tosiaan omat juttunsa verrattuna kaksistaan kaverin kanssa pyöräilyyn. Olet varmaan lukenut nämä HePon napakat ohjeet? Eikä hassumpi ole tämä GCN:n videokaan:




Saattaa hyvinkin olla optimiryhmässä 30:n keskari. Suosittelen aloittamaan 27-28:sta niin huomaat jääkö yhtään reserviä.

----------


## Jigi

> Jigi, ryhmässä on tosiaan omat juttunsa verrattuna kaksistaan kaverin kanssa pyöräilyyn. Olet varmaan lukenut nämä HePon napakat ohjeet? Eikä hassumpi ole tämä GCN:n videokaan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saattaa hyvinkin olla optimiryhmässä 30:n keskari. Suosittelen aloittamaan 27-28:sta niin huomaat jääkö yhtään reserviä.



Nonni tässähän tuli asiallinen video, juu olen kyllä lukenut noit hepon sivut läpi, ainoana mysteerinä niistä jäi tulevien lenkkien kalenteri, mutta jos oikein ymmärsin niin se on vaan päivittämättä vielä. Tottakai aloitan hitaimmasta ryhmästä, itselläni ei ole ylpeyttä esteenä ja menee se lenkki mukavaasti maisemaitakin ihaillen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## otis1010

Käsitykseni mukaan lenkkikalenteri on jo päivitettynä täällä: https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/

----------


## Jigi

> Käsitykseni mukaan lenkkikalenteri on jo päivitettynä täällä: https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/



Niinpäs onkin, eilen mulla näytti 2017 vuoden listoja. Kiitos 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kp63

> Mul ei vielä ainakaan riitä puhtia moiseen. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



 Jouduttiin 3h tyytymään kun ilma oli mitä oli. Joku kävi kokeilemassa, mitä tarkoittaa räpsäkkä. Mutta huomenna Klaukkalan kirkko klo 8 kevyt 218km PK1 lenkki hlinnaan, jotain 30-32km/h ja mäet rauhassa.  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27195544

----------


## Jigi

> Jouduttiin 3h tyytymään kun ilma oli mitä oli. Joku kävi kokeilemassa, mitä tarkoittaa räpsäkkä. Mutta huomenna Klaukkalan kirkko klo 8 kevyt 218km PK1 lenkki hlinnaan, jotain 30-32km/h ja mäet rauhassa.  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27195544



Tohon kun lähden niin pitää olla doupattu täyteen laittomia katuhuumeita ja oskennus tulis varmaan moneen kertaan , ehkä sitä joskus kesän lopussa uskaltais moiseen ryhtyä, nyt kunto on kun juoppoasmaatikolla

----------


## Jigi

Onko tänään lähtöä viikistä?

----------


## VeeraM

Tiedoksi tännekin: 
Ryhmäajo- ja vetäjäkoulutusta HePon jäsenille
 Pekka Sirkiä  järjestää ryhmäajo- ja vetäjä koulutusta 6.5. klo 12-14 Pirkkolassa  (Pirkkolan uimahallin pienempi kokoustila). Kaikki ovat tervetulleita  mukaan! Kokemus ryhmäajosta olisi hyödyksi, mutta myös ei välttämätön.   Koulutus on hyödyksi vaikka ei lenkkejä aikoisikana vetää. Kun osaa  ryhmäajamisen säännöt hyvin, on lenkeille osallistuminen turvallisempaa.  Ja ehkä ajan myötä löytyy intoa lähteä myös vetämään lenkkejä. Vetäjiä tarvitaan kaikille lenkeille lisää  :Hymy: . 
 Koulutuksessa voidaan käsitellä myös esim. neuvoja ja vinkkejä  ajoasento- ja kuntoajoasioihin liittyen, koska vetäjiltä näitäkin  asioita kysellään, niin osaavat sitten tarvittaessa opastaa. 
 Koulutus on maksuton HePon jäsenille. Muille hinta 15 euroa. Linkki tapahtuman facebook-sivulle: https://www.facebook.com/events/1598...tab=discussion

  Lisätietoa saa Veeralta (veera.minkin@hepo.fi) tai Pekalta (pekka.sirkiä@hepo.fi)

----------


## Jigi

> Onko tänään lähtöä viikistä?



Noh ei vastausta, joten meen sinne päivystää, ehkä joku tulee sitten, ja jos ei niin alan agitoiman ohiajavia pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## fiber

Tänään oli neljän hengen ex tempore -lähtö Kuninkaanmäestä yhdeltä. Askolassa käytiin pullakahveilla. Yhteislenkin osuus oli reilut 80 km, ja itselleni tämä oli ensimmäinen nopea lenkki tälle vuodelle, "36+". Hyvä ajoseura, oiva keli, herkullinen viineri.

----------


## kp63

> Tohon kun lähden niin pitää olla doupattu täyteen laittomia katuhuumeita ja oskennus tulis varmaan moneen kertaan , ehkä sitä joskus kesän lopussa uskaltais moiseen ryhtyä, nyt kunto on kun juoppoasmaatikolla



No ei pelotella pelotonta. Kevyt lenkkihän se oli 31km/h ja 2pekkaan se ei tarvinnut kuin 190W keskitehon eli 95W mieheen.....ei mikään kuntoihmeiden rytistys vaan enempi  jalan lihasten kestävyys ratkaisee eli muutama tommonen niin menee ihan helposti.. ens lauantainahan on rusalta >300 brevetti.

----------


## HeVi

Ajelin eilen Hyvinkäälle ja Kytäjälle ihan vaan huvin vuoksi kun oli hieno ilma. Ajattelin että jos sattuu kp63 juna kohille niin hyppään kyytiin. Arvion että olette noin klo 14 siellä. Mutta ei junaa näkynyt.

----------


## kp63

vähän jälkeen. ajoaika oli jämpti 7h, startti vähän viivästy ja pitkällä siivulla on kiva pitää pitkä tauko rauhassa. btw 190W kahdestaan olis kannella noin 150W eli suht kevyt. Toki Pekan sanoin tavoitteellisesti treenaavina ylämäet menee ehkä normi lenkkivauhtia nopeammin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ihan tilastointia varten kysyn, että oliko maanantaina Viikin lenkillä väkeä kuinka paljon? (...yxikin on enemmän kuin ei yhtään  :Hymy: )

Jk. Tallinnassa vierailin, _btw_, samaan aikaan Citybike.ee:ssä  :Vink:

----------


## Jigi

> ...ihan tilastointia varten kysyn, että oliko maanantaina Viikin lenkillä väkeä kuinka paljon? (...yxikin on enemmän kuin ei yhtään )
> 
> Jk. Tallinnassa vierailin, _btw_, samaan aikaan Citybike.ee:ssä



Minä ja joku toinen fillaristi, odoteltiin siinä hetki ja sitten lähdettiin omia menojaan kun ei ketään näkynyt.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...kausi on vasta käynnistymässä ja moni vasta laittelee fillariaan ajokuntoon (...huolimatta 200 km/35 km/h -talviharjoitelleista, jotka nyt täälläkin enimmäkseen kommentoivat).

Nimim. Taas-meni-talvi-sohvalla-jäätelöä-ja-suklaatia-syäden...  :No huh!: 

Jk. Muistakaa tulla sankoin joukoin Pirkkolaan ensi sunnuntaina (ks. #4025) ! ! !

----------


## nikobiker

Olisiko lauantaina Hakunilasta lÃ¤htijÃ¶itÃ¤ n. 28-29 vauhtiin? Hitaampikin kÃ¤y.

----------


## Isä nitro

Minä ainakin pyrin tulemaan paikalle. On vain ollut penteleen paha räkätauti (ilman kuumetta) ja tänään on ensimmäinen päivä, jolloin toivo on herännyt että ohi olisi. Siten minäkin toivoisin nikobikerin tavoin alle 30 km/h vauhtia ja kohtuullista kokonaismatkaa. Uskoisin että huomiseksi luvatun lämpimän ilman saattelemana paikalle saapuu useampikin polkija. Katsotaan minkälainen porukka on paikalla, ja tehdään alustavia johtopäätöksiä, mahdollisesti kaksi eri ryhmää. 

Olettehan muuten huomanneet, että sunnuntain lenkkiohjelma on päivitetty HEPOn kuntolenkkejä-sivuilla tälle vuodelle? Lauantaihan on tyypillisen tapaan vain lähtöpaikan ilmentävä. Saadaan siis ihan itse päättää!

----------


## Wiszsla

Minullekin sopisi kevyempi vauhti ja kohtuullinen matka.

----------


## fiber

Jos lauantaina tulee kaksi nopeusryhmää, vauhdikkaampi voisi polkea Katriinantielle ja ilmoittautua Seutulan kierroksen klo 12.10 starttaavaan Kategoria 3:een  :Cool:

----------


## LOKS

Ehdotukseni huomiselle lähdölle Hakunilasta 10:30: Ajetaan Pornaisten lenkki https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125048 , mutta jatketaan sitä Nummisiin ja pidetään siellä kyläkaupalla tauko. Hitain ryhmä 25-26 mm.*minä* oikaisee Nikkilästä Pornaisiin, jolloin olisimme tauolla yhtäaikaa. Tauolta voisi halutessaan vaihtaa ryhmää.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Ehdotukseni huomiselle...



Tuo vaikuttaa oikein järkevältä idealta. Minulle käy oikein hyvin. Tuo Hindsbyntie tosin ei ole aivan parhaassa kondiksessa, mutta kyllä sieltä ajoura löytyy.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hindsbyntiestä oikeastaan vain se aivan Sipoonjoen tuntumassa kulkeva pätkä on ei-parhaassa kondiksessa, mutta se onkin sitten niin kuoppainen ja sillä tavalla kuoppainen, että kannattaa sopia etukäteen 
(1) ettei kaikkia kuoppia yritetäkään näyttää, 
(2) että jätetään pitemmät välit ja mennään jonossa kuin ammattilaiskuskit teknisessä alamäessä, ja 
(3) että muistetaan se ettei ryhmässä voi tehdä samanlaisia kuopan väistö- tai kiertoliikkeitä kun mihin ehkä on yksin ajaessa oppinut eli
(4) että pyritään pitämään ajolinja mahdollisimman suorana ja tarvittaessa haetaan kuopaton väylä mahdollisimman loivasti kaartaen, ja
(5) että jos kaikesta huolimatta aivan eteen ajolinjalle ilmestyy kuoppa kevennetään ja hyppyytetään pyörää ja pidetään mielessä että rikkoutunut rengas on helpompi, halvempi ja nopeampi korjata kuin ajokaverin pyörä tai luu.

----------


## Isä nitro

Just det, se mettän keskellä menevä mutkainen ja mäkinen ajoura on muuten Immersbyntie, joka muuttuu Massbyntien kohdalla Sipoonjokea seuraavaksi Hindsbyntieksi. Eiköhän me siitä kuitenkin selvitä vaikka noilla ohjeilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eikä se Hindsbyntiekään koko matkalta sen enempää seuraa Sipoonjokea kuin ole toivottoman kuoppainenkaan. Eli ei sitä kannata niiden muutamien satojen metrien takia erityisesti vältellä porukkalenkilläkään.

Enkä mä yhtään epäillyt ettette ilman minun ohjeitani selviäsi :Cool:  Ajattelinpahan vain ettei se näin maantiekauden ollessa vielä alussa ja porukkalenkkien vasta päästessä täyteen käyntiin olisi pahitteeksi muistuttaa perusasioista, kun mukaan  tulee - toivottavasti! - paljon uusia tai vähemmän ryhmäajoa harrastaneita 

Ja kertaushan on tunnetusti opintojen äiti :Hymy:

----------


## nikobiker

> Ehdotukseni huomiselle lähdölle Hakunilasta 10:30: Ajetaan Pornaisten lenkki https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125048 , mutta jatketaan sitä Nummisiin ja pidetään siellä kyläkaupalla tauko. Hitain ryhmä 25-26 mm.*minä* oikaisee Nikkilästä Pornaisiin, jolloin olisimme tauolla yhtäaikaa. Tauolta voisi halutessaan vaihtaa ryhmää.



Laitan tämän Garminiin. Katsotaan sitten montako nopeusryhmää muodostuu...

Kiitos Kuoviselle ajo-ohjeiden muistutuksesta. Hyvä aika ajoin näitä kerrata...eikä vain silloin, kun jo jotain on sattunut.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

25/50+ ajeli reitillä Maunula-V:koski-Palojoki-Nahkela-Ruotsinkylä-Hgin pitäjänkirkko-Oulunkylä- jne. Matkaa kertyi (allek.) 69 km ovelta-ovelle keskarilla 25,1 km/h. Kiitos osallistuneille. 

Jk. Seutulassa oli, _btw_, alkamassa kilpailu & kuntoajo klo 12; lähtö & maali Katriinantiellä. Fiilisteltiin lähtöpaikalla, ja startattiin omalle lenkille 4. kategorian (kunto)lähdön jälkeen. Pari HePon ajopaitaakin näkyi 3k:ssa  :Hymy:  ...tsemppiä kisaajille  :Cool:  ...ja _spesiaalitsempit_ vielä ikämiehenäkin lähtöviivalle uskaltautuvalle _fiberille_  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## fiber

> ...ja _spesiaalitsempit_ vielä ikämiehenäkin lähtöviivalle uskaltautuvalle _fiberille_



Kiitos, Pekka, tsemppaus tuli tarpeeseen  :Leveä hymy:  Täytyy myöntää, että ikä vaatisi enemmän tehotreenejä, että pysyisi nuorempien vauhdissa.
Pitää harkita, jos Rajamäen kisaan menisikin ikämiessarjaan cat3:n sijaan. 

Jos vaikka huomenna sitten lenkille klo 11 jossain sub30-ryhmässä *♂️*♂️*♀️

----------


## nikobiker

Hakunilasta lähti kuusi kuskia...liekö Seutulan kierros verottanut osallistujia. Yhdessä porukassa ajettiin alkuperäisen Loksin speksin mukaisesti Nummisten kyläkaupalle, joka harmillisesti oli suljettu (olisivat avanneet vasta klo 14), joten jatkoimme pullokiskalle pullan kuvat silmissä. Pullokiskalta ajeltiin takaisin Nikkilään ja Kuninkaanmäen kautta kukin takaisin kotiinsa. Keskinopeus mukava pikkuista vajaa 28. Kiitokset aurinkoisesta lenkistä ja hyvästä ajoseurasta!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1550897517

----------


## JTJ

Aika hiljaista täällä, mutta kerrottakoon, että tänään sunnuntailenkin lähtöpaikalla oli varmasti kauden ennätysmäärä porukkaa. Pidemmälle lenkille lähti kuitenkin vain seitsemän kuskia, joista neljä vauhdikkaammalle (30 km/h) ja kolme hieman hitaammalle (28-29 km/h) lenkille. Taukopaikalla päätimme yhdistää ryhmät. Kuusi kuskia ajoi koko lenkin ja yksi jäi sovitusti Klaukkalaan matkan varrelta.

Lyhyemmän lenkin ajaneista varmaan muodostui sitten useampiakin ryhmiä. Yksi niistä meni aika vauhdilla meidän ohi jo alkumetreillä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Hannes -60

Hitaimmassa (25km/h) oli 6 kuskia, taukopaikalle tulessa keskari 25,5.
En jäänyt tauolle, joten koko matkan keskarista en osaa sanoa.

----------


## tnurmine

No miksen vaikka minä laittaisi raporttia 28-ryhmän päivästä. Suhteellisen iso porukka lähti Vantaankoskelta, lähemmäs 20 henkilöä. Vetäjät olivat kaikki ilmeisesti Pirkkolassa ja sen huomasi ))
Lepsämäntiellä vaihdettiin rengas ja jatkettiin matkaa juuri kun 25-ryhmä oli ohittanut. Kohta Selin risteyksessä ilmeisesti tipahti ketju ja taas moikattiin 25-ryhmää. Ennen taukopaikkaa
pudotettiin muutama polkija kyydistä. Keskari tauolla oli hieman päälle 29 kmh. 
Nesteellä sovittiin, että porukka jaetaan kahtia 29- ja 28-ryhmiin. Noin kilometrin päästä oltiin kuitenkin taas samassa läjässä. Jäi epäselväksi, että miksi ajettiinkin eturyhmä kiinni? Laurintie ja Jokipellontie oli yhtä röpelöä kuin menokin
tuossa vaiheessa)) Rinnekodin jälkeen porukka kasaan jotta heti Kuonomäentiellä päästiin aloittamaan uusi pudotusveto )) Kärjessä ei tuntunut olevan huolta siitä, onko kaikki enää kyydissä vai ei. Klaukkalaan päästessä meno jo rauhoittui ja loppumatka menikin jo paremmin.

----------


## JTJ

Aika isossa ryhmässä olette ajaneet. Siinä tulee helposti haitariliikettä, vaikka vetäjät osaisivat ajaa kuinka tasaisesti. Mielestäni kannattaa lähtökohtaisesti jakaa yli 16 hengen ryhmät kahteen osaan ja pitää selvä ero ryhmien välillä. Kahdeksan hengen ryhmässäkin voi pari kaveria halutessaan jäädä ryhmän taakse peesailemaan ja ajaminen on paljon siistimpää.

Toisena vinkkinä sanoisin, että jos tuntee ryhmän vauhdin olevan liian kovaa, niin kannattaa taukopaikalla siirtyä hitaampaan ryhmään. Nythän olisi ollut vielä 25 km/h ryhmäkin tarjolla. Kunnon kehittämisenkin kannalta olisi järkevää ajaa pitkä peruskuntolenkki mieluummin vähän hitaammin kuin pikkuisen liian kovaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Elävässä elämässä käy helpoosti niin että ensiksi asettuvat ryhmään ne (etenkin suhteessa nimellisvauhtiin) vahvat ja kokeneet kuskit, sitten niiden kaverit ja tutut ja sitten ripeimmät niistä jotka esimerkiksi siksi että ovat hieman epävarmoja (päivän) kunnostaan haluavat siihen ryhmään jossa voi etupäässä peesailla. 

Yleensä vasta tässä vaiheessa havahdutaan huomaamaan että on muodostumassa mastodonttiryhmä: jäljellä on vain muutama ajaja joista kukaan ei kuitenkaan  haluaisi jäädä ryhmään jossa vetotyötä on luvassa keskimääräistä enemmän - eikä kukaan ole erityisen halukas enää vaihtamaan kakkosryhmään, koska ykkösryhmässä pääsee helpommalla (ja suuremmalla keskarilla) eikä kakkosryhmässä ole ainuttakaan tuttua.

Ei mulla ole tähän mitään poppakonstia. Paitsi ehkä koulun liikuntatunneilta tutut jaot kahteen silloin kuin maikka oli kyllästynyt iäisyydeltä kestäviin valintoihin :Sekaisin:  ja liikunnallisesti heikompien oppilaiden ilmiselvään kiusaamiseen :Vihainen:

----------


## Virtanen

Nopeammassa lyhyen reitin ryhmässä sattui alkumatkasta kolari jonon peräpäässä kun renkaan osuivat toisiinsa, mutta suhteellisen nopeassa vauhdissa suoritetun näyttävän kuperkeikan jälkeen onneksi kalusto ja kuskit säilyivät ehjänä. Loppumetreillä Kivistössä tultiin aika vauhdilla kolmion takaa kahden pyörätiellä kulkevan pyöräilijän eteen ja meni vähän äkkijarrutteluksi molemmin puolin. Keli oli huikea ja muuten meno oli mukavaa.

----------


## JoMa

Kuninkaanmäessä tänään noin parikymmentä kuskia. Lähdössä vauhtiryhmiä 38:sta takuuryhmään. Takuuryhmän vauhti sovitettiin/sovittui 26,5:ksi. Uusille kuskeille tiedoksi, että takuuryhmän vauhti on lähtökohtaisesti alempi kuin tuo 26,5, joten mukaan voi tulla heikommallakin kunnolla. Tämän päivän takuuryhmälle 26,5 oli kuitenkin ilmeisen sopiva.

----------


## N.N.

Onko helatorstain päivälähtöä jossain?

----------


## Trollberga

> Onko helatorstain päivälähtöä jossain?



HePon lenkeistä en tiedä, mutta Mustavuoresta olisi tarjolla n. 130 km:n lenkki kello 10, noin kolmenkympin keskarilla. Tervetuloa.

Pieni kriittinen huomio tämän illan HePo-lenkkiä koskien: Immersbyntiellä isohko 34+-ryhmämme ohitti kaksi ratsukkoa tavalla, jossa olisi parantamisen varaa. Kun ratsukkoa lähestytään takaa, on hevosta ja ratsastajaa varoitettava hyvissä ajoin ja rauhallisella äänellä. En ainakaan kuullut tai huomannut, että vetovuorossa sillä hetkellä ollut kaksikko, tai joku muu letkan etupäässä, olisi näin tehnyt. Itse hihkaisin turhankin kipakasti varoituksen sieltä letkan takapäästä: "Ratsukoita!" Näytti siltä, että ainakin taaempi hevonen vähän meitä säikähti, mutta onneksi ratsastaja (vai oliko se taluttaja? nyt en ole ihan varma...) hallitsi ratsunsa hyvin, eikä vaaratilannetta syntynyt.

----------


## TeemuF

Huomiseksi la 12.5. suunnitelmia?
Onko Monninkylä ajettu jo liian monta kertaa kuluvaan vuoteen...

Hakunila-Nikkilä-Hinthaara-Porvoo-Monninkylä-Pornainen-Brusas-Paippinen jne takaisin Hakunilaan.
Tai jotain ihan muuta 

Vauhtispeksit osallistujien mukaan. Toivottavasti muitakin alle 30km/h kuskeja  ilmaantuu lähtöpaikalle. 

Eli Hakunila urheilupuisto 10:30.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Jaahas, taasen lienee kertaus tarpeen... Tässä jälleen kerran/uusille/sukupolville ns. Kohtaamisopas, jonka tekemisessä olin osallisena v. 2007  :Cool: 

Jk. 25/50+ ajelee Maunulan majalta lauantaisin klo 10.30 --> opastusta uusille kuskeille, 2. lähtöpaikka Vantaankoskelta (klo 11.15) jne.

----------


## Trollberga

> Jaahas, taasen lienee kertaus tarpeen... Tässä jälleen kerran/uusille/sukupolville ns. Kohtaamisopas, jonka tekemisessä olin osallisena v. 2007



Kiitos, Pekka! Etsinkin tuota Kohtaamisopasta, mutta turhaan, SPU:n eli nykyään Suomen Pyöräilyn sivuilta. Hienoa, että se edelleen löytyy linjoilta (_online_).

P.S. Siitä tulee näköjään kohta viisi vuotta, kun aloitin aiheesta ketjun täällä foorumilla: Ratsukon ohittaminen, hyvät naiset ja herrat. (Ratsukko = ratsu + ukko tai akka, satulassa istumassa.)

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

25/50+ ajeli Maunulasta V_kosken kautta Rusutjärven lenkin (ja takaisin V_koskelle) about 27 km/h keskarilla (50+25=27); oma ovelta-ovelle-lenkkini, johon ed. 45 km:n varsinainen _kunto_lenkki-osuus siis sisältyi, oli n. 75 km keskarilla 25,2 km/h. Osallistujia lenkillä 10 kuskia (osa starttasi vasta 2. lähtöpaikalta).

----------


## jjyrki

Hepohemmot kävivät tutkailemassa itäisiä reittejä sopivalla 7 hengen ryhmällä, speksissä pysyttiin (29 km/h), paluussa Nikkilässä tiputettiin Teemu (Teemun luvalla) joka ei rengasrikon jälkeen saanut kunnon paineita, no eihän se silloin rullaa, itsekin hyydyin lopussa. Kyllä kolisi ja ja kalisi, tiet on mitä on, esim sinänsä hieno Brusaksentie on kelvottomassa kunnossa. Vitsailin että ruuvit pitää kiristää lenkin jälkeen, no, yht'äkkiä oli ohjaustanko vinossa kun headsetin ruuvit olivat tärinästä löystyneet... Suosittelen pientä ryhmäkokoa myös HePon sunnuntailenkeille.

----------


## TeemuF

> Hepohemmot kävivät tutkailemassa itäisiä reittejä sopivalla 7 hengen ryhmällä, speksissä pysyttiin (29 km/h), paluussa Nikkilässä tiputettiin Teemu (Teemun luvalla) joka ei rengasrikon jälkeen saanut kunnon paineita, no eihän se silloin rullaa, itsekin hyydyin lopussa. Kyllä kolisi ja ja kalisi, tiet on mitä on, esim sinänsä hieno Brusaksentie on kelvottomassa kunnossa. Vitsailin että ruuvit pitää kiristää lenkin jälkeen, no, yht'äkkiä oli ohjaustanko vinossa kun headsetin ruuvit olivat tärinästä löystyneet... Suosittelen pientä ryhmäkokoa myös HePon sunnuntailenkeille.



Paineet oli ihan riittävät, mutta kunto vaan loppui. Piti ottaa 4-5 napsua kevyemmin. Rullailin rauhassa kotiin (n. kahtakymppiä).
Kiitos lenkistä. 

Ensi viikolla uudestaan. Kyllä se tästä!

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JTJ

Tänään pidemmälle lenkille lähti neljä kuskia, joista yksi sanoi jo lähtiessä jäävänsä Pirttimäellä omalle lenkille. Yksi kaveri saatiin matkan varrelta mukaan.

Speksi jäi varmaan hieman epäselväksi, kun ehdottelin lähtöpaikalla kaikkea 30- vauhdista 34 vauhtiin, jotta olisin saanut muitakin mukaan  :Hymy: . Oma ajatus oli ajaa PK-vauhtia ja vetää reitille speksatut mäkisegmentit kovaa. Tämä onnistuikin melko hyvin, kun tasaisilla pätkillä jätin omat vedot vähän muita kevyemmiksi. Ryhmällä oli menohaluja niin, että keskinopeus nousi päälle 32 km/h. Sää oli mitä parhain ja olikin mukavaa ajella pikkaisen tavallista kovempaa vauhtia, kun ei ollut sivutuuli häiritsemässä vauhdinpitoa.

Edelleenkin täytyy todeta, että tällaisessa pienessä ryhmässä ajaminen on yllättävän kivaa ja ajaminen todella siistiä. Yksi rengasrikko tuli silti, kun Valkjärventiellä kivi puhkaisi mun takarenkaan kyljestä. Pienen paikkausoperaation jälkeen jatkoimme matkaa ja lopulta ihan speksattua reittiä. Epäilin aluksi, että rikkinäisellä ulkokumilla olisi ollut viisainta mennä suoraan kotiin, mutta paikka piti hyvin loppuun asti ja saatiin ajaa viimeisetkin mäkisegmentit Kirkkotien ja Tapolan kautta alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan.

----------


## Birling

> Tänään pidemmälle lenkille lähti neljä kuskia, .



Minkälaisia nopeusryhmiä oli lähdössä Vantaankoskelta klo 11? Itsekin aikeissa tulla mukaan.
Olitteko te 4+1 pienellä stopilla Nurmijärvellä? Se olin minä, joka olin hautausmaan nurkalla punaisella Cannondalella, ja vaihdoimme muutaman sanan.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, kyllä minä sinut tunnistin... hetken päästä. Olit brevetilläkin ottamassa kuvia ja istuskelemassa kahvilla ABC Masuunissa. Kiitos muuten siitä! Nyt minulla on todistusaineistoa, että olin Masuunissa, vaikka unohdin ottaa leiman sieltä  :Vink: .

Sopivia nopeusryhmiä varmaan löytyy Vantaankoskelta, jos säät jatkuvat näin loistavina tulevina sunnuntaina. Tällä kertaa äitienpäivä oli varmaan verottanut hieman porukkaa, mutta useampi ryhmä tuli meitä vastaan Velskolassa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Mainittakoon tässäkin ketjussa, että maanantain Viikin Prisman "sisäänheittolenkillä" oli poikkeuksellisen monta (!) kovakuntoista (!) aloittelijaa, joita patistelin osallistumaan keskiviikkolenkille asap  :Hymy:

----------


## Hannes -60



----------


## HibaHaba

Kuntolenkkien kalenterissa on merkitty, että ajettaisiin porukalla siirtymät ja Lohjanjärven ympäriajo lauantaina 19.5. Onko jossakin jo suunnitelmaa Bembölen lähtöajasta ja reitistä? Itse voisin startata kohti Bemböleä Vkoskelta.

edit: Jahans, nyt löytyikin TeemuF:n info asiasta viimevuodelta http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...52#post2667752 Suunnittelenpa oman osallistumiseni tuon mukaan.
edit2: Tähän ei ole vielä tullut tämän vuoden puolella kommenttia, eli säädän oman reittini suoremmaksi https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27538758 Tulen Bemböleen klo 12.30:ksi, joten jos silloin haluaa joku tulla kyytiin niin tervetuloa. 26-30km/h tuulesta ja junan pituudesta riippuen  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Jos joku jäi ihmettelemään, mitä sattui kun ajoin eilen 38-ryhmässä Boxintien alussa ojaan. Katsoin varmaan hieman liian pitkään mittaria ja sitten mutka kaartuikin jyrkemmin kuin kuvittelin. Siitä olisi varmasti selvinnyt hieman tiukemmin kanttaamalla, mutta taitamattomana kuskina ajoin olemattomalle pientareelle, josta lensin suoraan ojan pohjalle.

Selvisin lähinnä pintaruhjeilla, mutta kyynärpäähän tuli sen verran syvä haava, että piti mennä sairaalaan tikattavaksi. Kaverin kanssa ajettiin hiljalleen Söderkullaan putsaamaan ja sitomaan haavaa ja sieltä sitten Malmin kautta Töölön sairaalaan tikattavaksi.

Harmittaa vain vähän, kun nyt jää lauantain brevetti ajamatta, mutta onhan tässä vielä koko kesä aikaa pyöräillä  :Leveä hymy: . Nyt voi välillä siirtyä muiden harrastusten pariin.

----------


## Birling

Olin kuvaamassa keskiviikkolenkillä punaisella GPZ 1100 Kawalla. Sillä muuten yllätävän huonosti sai eroa vapaan vauhdin kyytiin. Pysähdyin pysäkille ja pojat meni jo ohi ennenkuin sain kameran takaboxista. Saa käyttää kuvia, kuvaajan vois mainita. Auringon suunta oli alkumatkasta huonosti selän takaa.

https://jaribirling.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2...aanmäki+16.5/

----------


## nikib

> Jos joku jäi ihmettelemään, mitä sattui kun ajoin eilen 38-ryhmässä Boxintien alussa ojaan. Katsoin varmaan hieman liian pitkään mittaria ja sitten mutka kaartuikin jyrkemmin kuin kuvittelin. Siitä olisi varmasti selvinnyt hieman tiukemmin kanttaamalla, mutta taitamattomana kuskina ajoin olemattomalle pientareelle, josta lensin suoraan ojan pohjalle.
> 
> Selvisin lähinnä pintaruhjeilla, mutta kyynärpäähän tuli sen verran syvä haava, että piti mennä sairaalaan tikattavaksi. Kaverin kanssa ajettiin hiljalleen Söderkullaan putsaamaan ja sitomaan haavaa ja sieltä sitten Malmin kautta Töölön sairaalaan tikattavaksi.
> 
> Harmittaa vain vähän, kun nyt jää lauantain brevetti ajamatta, mutta onhan tässä vielä koko kesä aikaa pyöräillä . Nyt voi välillä siirtyä muiden harrastusten pariin.



Tarkoitukseni ei ole olla ilkeä, mutta jotta tästä jotain opittaisiin: Mikä siellä mittarissa on niin tärkeää, että sitä tuijottamalla pitää vaarantaa oma ja muiden ryhmässä ajavien turvallisuus?

----------


## LOKS

Huomenna Hakunilasta 10:30. Ehdotan Monninkylän lenkkiä vaikka viime lauantaina taisitte ajaa sen. Saamme varmastikkin muodostettua kaksi ryhmää. Noin 26 keskarilla ajavat ja nopeammat ??

----------


## JTJ

> Tarkoitukseni ei ole olla ilkeä, mutta jotta tästä jotain opittaisiin: Mikä siellä mittarissa on niin tärkeää, että sitä tuijottamalla pitää vaarantaa oma ja muiden ryhmässä ajavien turvallisuus?



No, muiden turvallisuutta yritin olla vaarantamatta ajamalla mieluummin ojaan kuin tekemällä äkkinäisiä korjausliikkeitä. Mittarissa ei varmasti ollut mitään mielenkiintoista. Holtitonta ajamistahan tuo kieltämättä oli ja onneksi tosiaan kukaan ei seurannut kurinalaisesti mun takarengasta tuossa tilanteessa.


Ainakin sen tästä oppi, että tutullakin tiellä on tärkeintä katsoa eteensä. Koskaan ei tiedä, mitä yllätyksiä tulee vastaan ja joskus voi jopa muistaa reitin profillin pienet yksityiskohdat hieman väärin.

----------


## Trollberga

> Tarkoitukseni ei ole olla ilkeä, mutta jotta tästä jotain opittaisiin: Mikä siellä mittarissa on niin tärkeää, että sitä tuijottamalla pitää vaarantaa oma ja muiden ryhmässä ajavien turvallisuus?








> No, muiden turvallisuutta yritin olla vaarantamatta ajamalla mieluummin ojaan kuin tekemällä äkkinäisiä korjausliikkeitä. Mittarissa ei varmasti ollut mitään mielenkiintoista. Holtitonta ajamistahan tuo kieltämättä oli ja onneksi tosiaan kukaan ei seurannut kurinalaisesti mun takarengasta tuossa tilanteessa.




Sattuuhan näitä, tekevälle, kuten eräänkin solisluupotilaan kotiin kuljettanut Niki hyvin tietää (kiitos kyydistä!). Muistan lukeneeni Nikin mainioista kisaraporteista tämmöisen, SK-muistoajoista keväällä 2016:






> Taktiikka kuitenkin meni uusiksi noin 12 kilometriä ennen maalia. Alasuoralla olin pääjoukon oikeassa reunassa ja porukan liikehdinnän myötä eturenkaani tipahti aslfaltilta pientareelle. Kynnystä oli sen verran, ettei eturengas noussut takaisin tielle. Ennen kuin ehdin tajuta mitä tapahtuu, olin jo kaatumassa vasemmalle kyljelleni porukan keskelle.



JTJ:n kanssa lenkkejä ajaneena vakuutan, etten ole koskaan nähnyt hänen ajavan holtittomasti. Itseni olen joskus huonolla hetkellä yllättänyt ajamalla holtittomasti ja päättänyt vähin äänin parantaa tapani – silloin kun holtittomuus ei ole päättynyt rysähdykseen.

----------


## nikib

Joo olen kaatunut itsekin joskus, kyseisessä esimerkissä SK-2016 mut käytännössä kiilaattiin asfaltin reunalta alas. Pysyn sanoissani: "En kuitenkaan itse olisi voinut tehdä mitään kasan välttämiseksi".

Tämä on silti ihka ensimmäisen kerta, kun kuulen kenenkään ajaneen ojaan mittarin tuijottamisen takia. Mutta turha sitä on enempää vatvova, hyvä ettei keneenkään pahasti sattunut.

----------


## Trollberga

> Mutta turha sitä on enempää vatvova, hyvä ettei keneenkään pahasti sattunut.



Juuri näin. Meinasin vaan, että nuo itsesyytöksetkin ovat varmasti monelle tuttuja, vaikka virheitä voi sattua kenelle hyvänsä, kokeneellekin kuskille: "Katsoin varmaan hieman liian pitkään mittaria ja sitten mutka kaartuikin jyrkemmin kuin kuvittelin. Siitä olisi varmasti selvinnyt hieman tiukemmin kanttaamalla, mutta taitamattomana kuskina ajoin olemattomalle pientareelle, josta lensin suoraan ojan pohjalle." Tarkoitan tuota "varmaan hieman liian pitkään" ja "taitamattomana", jne., siis joskus tarpeettomankin ankaraa itsetutkiskelua joka seuraa tuommoisesta tapaturmasta. On tärkeää ottaa virheistä opikseen ja tunnustaa ja tunnistaa myös se, että kovan vauhdin aiheuttama rasitus johtaa helposti tarkkaavaisuuden herpaantumiseen ja virheisiin (jollainen on todennäköisesti se kilpailutilanteessa kiilaaminenkin, joka lienee useimmiten tahatonta).

   P.S. Ja olen kohdannut myös _oikeasti_ holtittomia pyöräilijöitä tai nähnyt tavanomaisesti siististi ajavien kuskien lipsahduksia. Näistä on myös lenkkikaverien aiheellista huomauttaa, ellei niitä tule itse huomanneeksi.

----------


## jjyrki

Maunula mökillä vain azzurropaita ja minä, rupateltiin vartti ja sit Koskelle josta yksi mukaan eli tilastoon 3 Koskelta. Ajattelin vain lyhyttä mutta muut ajattelivat vielä lyhyempää joten Palojoelta yksin Roosaan jossa varsin hiljaista. Kerrankin sai ajaa kotiin myötätuulessa, välillä täysin holtitonta vauhtia... Ja positiivinen havainto: takaa tulevat autoilijat kiersivät kaukaa, ihan kuin jotain olisi vihdoinkin mennyt perille.

----------


## LOKS

Hakunilasta starttasi 9 kuskia. Seitsemän (7) hitaammassa ryhmässä, keskari 27.4. Ajoimme speksatun Kerkkoo Monninkylän lenkin. Kaksi nopeampaa kuskia kierteli missä lienee, mutta aina silloin tällöin ajoivat ohitsemme ja tauolla olimme yhtäaikaa.
Sama havainto jjyrki:n kanssa: autoilijat ohittivat siististi ja malttoivat odottaa sopivaa ohitushetkeä. Oisiko yhä useampi autoilija ruvennut harrastamaan pyöräilyä. Onhan meistäkin lähes kaikki sekä pyöräilijöitä, että autoilijoita.

----------


## jassoojaaha

Huomenna su 20.5 tavoitteena 4:30 h lenkki Vantaankoskelta. Löytyisikö  innostusta epäviralliselle lenkille. Lähtö vaikka klo 9:15 ajelemaan  vähän pidempää lenkkiä, esim. Unkka 115  (https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8321498). Vauhdille ei tavoitteita,  mutta asettunee sinne 25-30 välimaastoon  ja tauko Unkkalla.

Toisena  asiana utelisin (kun en kirjallisista ohjeista löytänyt) onko  lepotankoihin joku yhteinen kanta. Voi tri-pyörän kanssa ajaa porukassa  esim. ryhmän keskellä normaalikahvoilta ja lepokahvoilta vetovuorossa?  Ns. epävirallinen tietotoimisto spekuloi, että tt-pyörän kanssa saisi  ajaa porukan viimeisenä.

----------


## Väli kiri

26-ryhmä ajeli unkka 80 lenkin ilman sattumuksia. Ryhmän koko 7 oli varsin passeli. Keskari 26,7. Keli oli mitä parhain ja ajoseura mukavaa. Kaikille jäi hyvä mieli joten vauhti oli ilmeisen sopiva. T: keltapaitainen vetäjä (vas).

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Aika-ajokahvoista... kyse on a) ohjauksesta ja turvallisuudesta, ts. pitää pystyä ohjaamaan turvallisesti porukassa. Kapea ohjausote on riski, joka silloin tällöin realisoituu, esim. triathlonpiireissä. Porukan perällä ajaen aiheuttaa vähiten vahinkoa, jos kaatuilee omatoimisesti. Toinen asia on sitten b) ns. häränsarvien turvallisuus itselle/muille; tässäkin porukan perällä aiheuttaa vähiten haittaa. -- Jos on myös leveä ohjausote, ns. normaalit pässinsarvet käytössä, niin jää, jos jää, vain b) ... ehkä vois laittaa häränsarvien päihin jonkinlaiset pehmustepadit, mutta tämä lienee turhaa... jos siis ajaa lähinnä porukan perällä...

----------


## tempokisu

> Aika-ajokahvoista... kyse on a) ohjauksesta ja turvallisuudesta, ts. pitää pystyä ohjaamaan turvallisesti ..



..ja jarruttamaan. Tämä asia oli juuri se josta alettiin inistä että satula liian lähellä ohjaustankoa mutta kun piti sinne kahvoihin ylettyäkin, ei sitä ite mitään selän lyhyydelle voi.
Pska jos ei käy niin antaa olla.

Anteeksi OT, mutta tämä viesti vaan hyökkäsi silmille ja osui juurikin minua kiusanneen asian ytimeen, tai siis tietyt tyypit tästä hermostui, pakkohan se oli savustaa laitoin tempoilija pois kuvioista.

----------


## penyeach

Pitemmän Unkka-lenkin 30-ryhmässä oli tänään jotenkin leppoisan mukavaa. Viidellä melko tasavahvalla kuskilla mentiin, tuollainen on monella tavalla miellyttävä ryhmä (ei hässäkkää liikenteessä, vetovuoroja tasaiseen tahtiin, vauhti sovitettavissa kaikille sopivaksi, porukka jotenkin bondautuu yhteen eri tavalla kuin isommat). Alun tavoitekeskustelujen jälkeen päädyttiin ajamaan suhteellisen tasatehoisesti, nopeus noin 32 ja meikäläisen keskiteho vain 169.

----------


## N.N.

> Pitemmän Unkka-lenkin 30-ryhmässä oli tänään jotenkin leppoisan mukavaa. Viidellä melko tasavahvalla kuskilla mentiin, tuollainen on monella tavalla miellyttävä ryhmä (ei hässäkkää liikenteessä, vetovuoroja tasaiseen tahtiin, vauhti sovitettavissa kaikille sopivaksi, porukka jotenkin bondautuu yhteen eri tavalla kuin isommat). Alun tavoitekeskustelujen jälkeen päädyttiin ajamaan suhteellisen tasatehoisesti, nopeus noin 32 ja meikäläisen keskiteho vain 169.



Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä! Minulla keskiteho 177, NP 203, vaikka viimeiset muutamat kilsat himmasin ja jättäydyin muusta ryhmästä. Vuoden 2015 jälkeen en ollut ehtinyt pitkille lenkeille, ja se alkoi tuntua lopussa. Pitää yrittää saada näitä lisää kalenteriin!

----------


## Jim717

28-ryhmä kiersi Unkka80:n 30 keskarilla. Matkalla sattui 3 rengasrikkoa. Viimeisen rikon kokenut ei halunnut, että porukka pysähtyy vaan jäi itse korjaamaan renkaan ja käsittääkseni lähti siitä suoraan töihin. 
Mukava lenkki ja keli oli hieno. Valitettavaa toki nuo rengasrikot

----------


## jassoojaaha

> Aika-ajokahvoista... kyse on a) ohjauksesta ja turvallisuudesta, ts. pitää pystyä ohjaamaan turvallisesti porukassa. Kapea ohjausote on riski, joka silloin tällöin realisoituu, esim. triathlonpiireissä. Porukan perällä ajaen aiheuttaa vähiten vahinkoa, jos kaatuilee omatoimisesti. Toinen asia on sitten b) ns. häränsarvien turvallisuus itselle/muille; tässäkin porukan perällä aiheuttaa vähiten haittaa. -- Jos on myös leveä ohjausote, ns. normaalit pässinsarvet käytössä, niin jää, jos jää, vain b) ... ehkä vois laittaa häränsarvien päihin jonkinlaiset pehmustepadit, mutta tämä lienee turhaa... jos siis ajaa lähinnä porukan perällä...



Ylläolevan pohjalta johtopäätöksenä on että HePo:n lenkeillä ei aika-ajokahvoja ole yksiselitteisesti kielletty. Ohjausotteen kapeuden vuoksi, niitä ei ole syytä siis käyttää edes vetovuorossa, joka on hyvä näkökulma. Itselläni aika-ajopyörän tavallisten kahvojen välinen etäisyys on pari senttiä maantiepyörää leveämpi, joten sikäli ohjaus ja jarrut on niiltä ajaen kunnossa kunnossa.

Pehmustamiseen liittyen taasen voi todeta että aika-ajokahvojen päässä on vaihteiden vaihtimet, joten ajatus pehmustamisesta on epäkäytännöllinen. 

Eli asiasta voi lenkille lähtijöiden kanssa jutella ja tuumia ratkaisut sitten sen mukaan. Varmaan erikseen selvittelen noi aika-ajopyörillä tehtävät kimppalenkit, sillä niitäkin tuli viikonloppuna vastaan.

Kiitos

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Triathlonpiireissä aika-ajopyörillä ajettavat kimppalenkit ovat yleistyneet, näin olen ymmärtänyt...? Tietäisikö joku asiasta? Ovatko kaatuilutkin ylestyneet? --  Melko harvalla on ainoana pyöränä aika-ajoon pelkästään tarkoitettu fillari. Muistaakseni aika-ajopyörien tai maantiepyörien & häränsarvien käyttäjät ovat lenkeillä kohteliaasti kysyneet, että haittaako varustus muita kuskeja. Tätä tapaa voi jatkaa edelleen. 

Jk. Jos on maantiepyörässä sekä aika-ajokahvat että normaali pääsinsarvi, mitään periaatteellista ongelmaa ei pitäisi olla, koska ohjaaminen ja jarruttaminen onnistuu tavalliseen tapaan. Jos haluaa maksimoida turvallisuuden, voi vielä ajaa ryhmän perällä.

----------


## Jim717

Nyt vasta huomasin, että ilmeisesti Pekan vetämä Maunulan majalta starttaava rauhallisempi lauantailenkki ilmeiseti menee Vantaankosken kioskin ohi klo 11.15 ? Jos todella näin niin noihin ehdin itsekin mukaan

----------


## karhile

> Nyt vasta huomasin, että ilmeisesti Pekan vetämä Maunulan majalta starttaava rauhallisempi lauantailenkki ilmeiseti menee Vantaankosken kioskin ohi klo 11.15 ? Jos todella näin niin noihin ehdin itsekin mukaan



Kyllä se näin on. 

https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Vantaankoskelta(kin) siis pääsee Maunulan majan lauantailenkille. Opastusta ryhmäajamiseen annetaan V-kosken pysähdyksen yhteydessä  :Hymy: 

Jk. ...olipa taasen kovakuntoista väkeä keskiviikkolenkin viimeisessä  (alle 3-kympin) ryhmässä. Sen verran vauhdikkaasti edettiin myötäisessä tuulessa, että Boxintien ja (!) Uuden Porvoontien "pikataivalten" jälkeen jaettiin porukka Immersbyn mäkiin kirmaavaan kovakuntoisten ryhmään ja hitaampaan (...okey, yxi spurtti Karhusaaren suoralla otettiin) UP:n paluuryhmään. -- Ainakin ko. mäkiporukka voi (lue. pitää) siirtyä 30-32-ryhmään ensi viikolla  :Cool: 

Jjk. Mainittakoon kuluttajavalistuksen uudelle väelle, että tältä keskiviikkolenkiltä voi palata Vantaalle (= lähtöpaikalle) Sotungintietä - ja Stadiin palaavat jatkavat Itäkeskukseen jne. -- Allekirjoittaneen, siis Stadin palanneen, mittariin tuli n. 70 km (...oli _eka_ näin pitkä & vauhdikas lenkki tälle kaudelle; ts. alkoi tuntua jaloissa ihan viimeisissä mäissä). Pitää alkaa pidentää matkoja lähiviikkoina; voisimme ajaa joskus kesäkuussa, esim. Jokelan kautta, "Pekan spesiaalin" (n. 120 km).

----------


## Whippet

Vauhtia tosiaan oli hitaimmassakin ryhmässä tällä kertaa. Kun jakauduttiin kahtia, oli keskari siihen mennessä 30,6 km/h - paluu Stadiin sitten merkittävästi rauhallisemmin.

----------


## JoMa

32/33-ryhmän keskari tasan 34. Joten perinteet jatkuu speksiylitysten osalta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

En mene sanomaan onko havaintoni oikea ja yleispätevä ja vielä vähemmän menen arvelemaan onko ylläolevalla, kausi kaudelta toistuvalla ilmiöllä minkäänlaista osuutta asiaan, mutta minusta ennen eli joskus silloin kun itse aloin käymään (silloin Mittatien päästä lähteneillä ja lyhyemmän Hindsbyntien ja Massbyntien kautta ajetuilla) HePon keskiviikkolenkeillä, mukanaolleista paljon suurempi osa oli vähemmän aikaa harrastaneita tai enemmän taviksia (maantiepyöräilijöiksi) kuin nykyään.

Toisin sanoen (ja vähän lyhyemmin): ennen riitti ajajia useampaan eri alle 30 km/h-vauhtiseen ryhmään. Nykyään 34-ryhmän lähdettyä paikalle jää enää vuoroin lähes tyhjentynyttä lähtöpaikkaa ja vuoroin toisiaan kummastellen katseleva vähemmistö - jos pieni liioittelu sallitaan.

PS Voi toki olla että silloin oli menossa jonkinlainen boomi maantiepyöräilyn aloittamisen suhteen ja nyt silloin lenkillä käyneet joko ovat kehittyneet kovavauhtisimmiksi tai ruvenneet harrastamaan jotain muuta - eikä uusia enää samassa määrin tule, koska polkujuoksu tai joku muu laji on nykyään vastaavanlaisesti in?

----------


## fiber

^ Sama ilmiö näkyy vaikkapa kategoria 3:n lähdöissä: vauhti on kovempi kuin kuin pari vuotta sitten. 

Olisi hienoa, että myös viikonloppuina löytyisi kovempia ja epätasaisemmilla tehoilla ajettavia lenkkejä, kun en itse ehdi mukaan arkipäivien lenkeille. CCH:n startit lienevät tällaisia, mutta entä HePo & muut? Syntyisikö vaikkapa ensi sunnuntaina Vantaankoskella tällainen ryhmä?

----------


## Jim717

> Vauhtia tosiaan oli hitaimmassakin ryhmässä tällä kertaa. Kun jakauduttiin kahtia, oli keskari siihen mennessä 30,6 km/h - paluu Stadiin sitten merkittävästi rauhallisemmin.



Tämä tosiaan oli osa hitaimmasta ryhmästä jossa olin myös mukana. Sinänsä saman olen huomannut, kuin Kuviopolku eli tänä vuonna ei juuri alle 30 keskaria poljeta. Vuosi sitten oli alle 30 polkijoita enemmän ja samoin aikaisempina vuosina. Mistä mahtaakin johtua
Pekka yllä ehdotti, että meidän hidas ryhmä pitäisi siirtyä nopeampiin ryhmiin. Itse ajelen hitaimmissa ryhmissä tänä vuonna siksi, koska tähtään juoksukisoihin ja pyöräily on pääosin pk-treeniä. Toivottavasti hitaita ryhmiä löytyy jatkossakin. Ainakin Maunulan majan lauantairyhmä

----------


## tnurmine

Pekkahan se oli keulamiehenä heti alusta ja näytti tahtipuikkoa  :Cool:  Kyllä tuossa kelissä ja noissa maisemissa meno maistuukin   :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tarvittaisiin vetäjä/-jiä, jonka/-iden kunto ei nousisi harjoittelun myötä (ks. seuraava) ja/tai vetäjiä, jotka ajaisivat mielellään esimerkiksi 25-27-28-keskareilla (alle 3-kymppiä).

 Harjoittelun "varjopuoli" on, että kunnon noustessa vauhtikin tuppaa kasvamaan, ja yleensä jengi haluaa kokeilla, minne asti omat "rahkeet" (lue. puntti) kestää. Tämä koskee myös vetäjiä... 

- - -

Pienemmissä ajoryhmissä, _btw_, kunnon kehittyminen olisi tasaisempaa, kun pääsisi/joutuisi vetovuoroon useammin. ...ja vinkkinä, että alle 3-kympin vauhdeissa voi(si) vielä keskittyä   lenkin aikana muuhunkin kuin vain edellä ajavan peesissä pysymiseen 

- - -

Ei pitäisi myöskään pelätä putoamista, sillä putoaminen, _btw2_, kuuluu pyöräilyyn kuin "nenä päähän", ja siihen voi jopa (!) totuttaa itsensä, vaikka ekoilla kerroilla kyllä kirpaisee... Kun haastaa itsensä tarpeeksi usein (ulos mukavuusalueelta), tapahtuu kehitystä.

Muistan pitkän pyöräilyurani varrelta melko hyvin ne muutamat kerrat, kun olen tipahtanut porukasta kunnon loppumisen myötä; yhdenkin kerran CCH:n lenkillä vuosia sitten...  :No huh!:  ...ja eka tipahtaminen oli jo 1978, kun väsähdin Hämeen pyöräringissä... myös HePon retkillä 2000-luvun alussa muutaman kerran "jättäydyin kyydistä hallitusti"...


---------------------------------- Pelko viimeisestä ryhmästä putoamisesta -----------

Syy sille, että keskiviikkolenkki on sellainen kuin se nyt on - hitaimman keskariryhmän osalta - voi olla siinä, että viimeisen ryhmän jälkeen ei ole enää "absoluuttisesti hitainta" ryhmää... Jos ja kun viimeisen ryhmän keskari ei ole tiedossa tai vaihtelee, voi tämä pelottaa pois kuskeja, jotka eivät ole niin hyvässä kunnossa, että voisivat nostaa keskariaan tarpeen mukaan. Tämä yhdistelmä luo epävarmuuden tilan ("minne-putoan-jos-jään-viimeisestä-ryhmästä?"), joka ei houkuttele aloittelijoita (...tai korkeintaan muutamaa harvaa kaikkein rohkeinta). --> Ratkaisu vois olla jonkinlaisen "punainen lyhty" -porukan perustaminen, esim. yhteistyössä HePon retkipuolen kanssa. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## LOKS

Ehdotus la lenkiksi Hakunilasta 26.5. 
Ajettaisiin Jalostamon lenkki Tyysterin kautta  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27597327 
SSS paviljonki on auki ensimmäistä päivää. Avajaiset illemmalla. Jos suuntaamme sinne ilmoitan huomenna (ip) todennäköisen osallistujamäärän. Pistäkää viestiä jos arvelette osallistuvanne. Jotta olisimme taukopaikalla yhtäaikaa hitaampi ryhmä (27)lähtisi 10:15 ja nopeammat (31-32)10:30. Ryhmää voi luonnollisesti tarpeen mukaan vaihtaa tauolla.

----------


## PNO

Ekalle ryhmälenkille ois intoa lähteä. Onko tuo lauantain Maunulan majalta lähtevä hyvä kun ei ole kokemusta ryhmässä ajamisesta? Ikä kyllä on vielä alle 50-v, vai olisiko maanantain aloittelijoille tarkoitettu lenkki parempi? Cyclolla ilmeisesti voi jonon jatkoksi tulla?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Pistäkää viestiä jos arvelette...




Kiitos kutsusta. Tällä tietoa tulossa nopeampaan.

----------


## Jim717

> Ekalle ryhmälenkille ois intoa lähteä. Onko tuo lauantain Maunulan majalta lähtevä hyvä kun ei ole kokemusta ryhmässä ajamisesta? Ikä kyllä on vielä alle 50-v, vai olisiko maanantain aloittelijoille tarkoitettu lenkki parempi? Cyclolla ilmeisesti voi jonon jatkoksi tulla?



Pekka Sirkiä yllä kirjoitti, että uusille annetaan opastusta Vantaankosken pysähdyksen aikana. 
Ainakin viime vuonna kun parissa olin mukana, oli keskari 26-28 , mukana oli kaiken ikäisiä eli sopii ekaksi ryhmälenkiksi. Näillä lenkeillä voi halutessaan olla vaikka koko matkan aurinkokannella eli ei käy vetämässä. Tosin jos vetovuoroja on ja ketju pyörii niin järkevin tapa on mennä mukana normaaleissa vaihdoissa ja vetää vaikka vain minuutin pari. Kukaan ei tykkää kyttyrää vaikka joku vain kävisi vetämässä

----------


## Trollberga

> ... järkevin tapa on mennä mukana normaaleissa vaihdoissa ja vetää vaikka vain minuutin pari.



Minusta minuutti-pari on jo aika pitkä veto. Ja vetovuoron voi jättää jopa kokonaan väliin, tekemällä tilaa kun vetovuorosta poistuva siirtyy jonon hännille ja sanomalla vaikka että "passaan" tai "jätän väliin" tai "mene vaan", tms.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Vaikka vain minuutin tai pari"! 

Minä en ole tässäkään määräämässä vetovuorojen pituuksia, mutta eikö olisi parempi ajatella että pyrkii totetuttamaan vetovuoron *mahdollisimman lyhyenä* eikä ollenkaan edes ajattele minuuttia tai paria tai mitään muutakaan aikamäärää mikä tulisi olla vetovuorossa? Eikö olisi parempi vain keskittyä opettelemaan ja omaksumaan rauhallinen, nykimätön ja kiihdyttämätön tapa siirtyä vetäjän paikalle? Ja siitä yhtä rauhallisesti sivuun ja jonon viimeiseksi? Tai jos ajetaan parijonossa, ensin rauhallisesti ulomman jonon kärkeen ja seuraavan vaihdon tapahtuessa rauhallisesti hidastamalla tilaa tehden?

Sillä Pekankin yllä esiintuomaan vetovuoroihin täyspainoiseen osallistumiseen ehtii ja pääsee varmasti mukaan sitten kun kokemusta ja tietoa omasta kunnosta ja kestävyydestä pitemmillä lenkeillä tai mäkisemmässä maastossa on hankittu. Tai vaikkapa jo ensimmäisten lenkkien loppupuolella, jos huomaa ja kun jo tietää voimiensa riittävän (eikä turhan takia putoa porukasta vain siksi että alusta asti *piti* ajaa vetovuoronsa kuten muutkin).

PS Asioista voi olla useita perusteltuja mielipiteitä, mutta itse olen sitä mieltä että lyhyemmät vetovuorot ovat suositeltavampia myös HePon pitemmillä lenkeillä. Ei siellä toki pidä ruveta kellon kanssa kyttäämään eikä ketään vetopaikalta pois häätämään, mutta yleensä on kivempaa ja hyödyllisempää kaikille että vaihdot pyörivät suhteellisen ripeään tahtiin,.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantai tai lauantai ovat hyviä päiviä aloittaa ryhmässä ajaminen  :Hymy:  Maunulan lauantain 25/50+ lenkki ajetaan pääosin pyöräteitä pitkin (muutamin poikkeuksin), ja esim. huomenna voitaisiin kiertää Tuusulanjärvi - ja lyhyempikin reitti, 4-kymmentä kilsaa, on mahdollinen, jos on kiirettä iltapäivällä muualle.

Jk. Lauantaista vielä sen verran, että ryhmäajo-opastus pidetään V-kosken 2. lähtöpaikalla (...Maunulasta toki pääsee mukaan myös aloittelija; voi ajaa V-koskelle ryhmän perällä). --> Lauantai on ryhmäajo-opastuksen kannalta parempi päivä, imho, kun ajoporukka on pienempi ja muuta liikennettä vähemmän (eikä ole erillistä mäkikuntoiluosuutta, kuten maanantaisin).

----------


## Jim717

> "Vaikka vain minuutin tai pari"! 
> 
> Minä en ole tässäkään määräämässä vetovuorojen pituuksia, mutta eikö olisi parempi ajatella että pyrkii totetuttamaan vetovuoron *mahdollisimman lyhyenä* eikä ollenkaan edes ajattele minuuttia tai paria tai mitään muutakaan aikamäärää mikä tulisi olla vetovuorossa? 
> .



Tuskinpa minä sitä tarkoitin, että pitäisi kellosta tarkistaa aikaa, että vetovuoro kestää x minuuttia. Tarkoitin juuri sitä, että aurinkokannella ei tarvitse olla siksi, että pelkää joutuvansa vetämään pitkään. Vetää voi tasan sen aikaa kuin haluaa. Tuolla tavalla sitä pikku hiljaa oppii tekemään vetovuoroja.
Toisinaan tuntuu siltä, että kun uudemmat ryhmälenkeissä polkijat pääsevät vetovuoroon, lähdetään vetämään kovilla tehoilla ja pitkään. Ehkä siksi, että ei haluta olla ainakaan porukkaa hidastavia. Tämä lienee syynä myös siihen, että keskari on yleensä tavoitevauhtia nopeampi

----------


## LOKS

Huomenna *Hakunilasta* 27 ryhmä *10:15*. Nopeammat 31-32 klo *10:30*. Jatkettu Jalostamon lenkki https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27597327 . Tauko SSS Paviljonki, jonne olen ilmoittanut meidän tulosta. Arvioin noin 12 kuskia.

----------


## fiber

> Ehdotus la lenkiksi Hakunilasta 26.5. 
> Ajettaisiin Jalostamon lenkki Tyysterin kautta  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27597327 
> SSS paviljonki on auki ensimmäistä päivää. Avajaiset illemmalla. Jos suuntaamme sinne ilmoitan huomenna (ip) todennäköisen osallistujamäärän. Pistäkää viestiä jos arvelette osallistuvanne. Jotta olisimme taukopaikalla yhtäaikaa hitaampi ryhmä (27)lähtisi 10:15 ja nopeammat (31-32)10:30. Ryhmää voi luonnollisesti tarpeen mukaan vaihtaa tauolla.



Arvelen osallistuvani, tosin pitää vielä kotona tsekata ettei ole mitään force majeurea. Nopeampi ryhmä.

----------


## TeemuF

> Huomenna *Hakunilasta* 27 ryhmä *10:15*. Nopeammat 31-32 klo *10:30*. Jatkettu Jalostamon lenkki https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27597327 . Tauko SSS Paviljonki, jonne olen ilmoittanut meidän tulosta. Arvioin noin 12 kuskia.



Hyvältä näyttää, yritän keretä 10:15 lähtöön mukaan. 
Varasuunnitelma KorsoMTB  :Sekaisin:

----------


## PNO

Kiitos vastauksista! Tulen sitten huomenna ryhmään mukaan Vantaankoskelta. Ei tässä matka tai vauhti niinkään hirvitä, vaan miten uskaltaa peesata ja liikkua ryhmän sisällä.

----------


## Wiszsla

Hakunilasta mukaan, todennäköisesti 10.15 ryhmä

----------


## LOKS

Tänään Hakunilasta starttasi 12 kuskia. 10 hitaampaan ja 2 nopeampaan ryhmään. Tauolta jatkoimme yhtä matkaa. Hitaamman ryhmän keskari hieman yli sovitun (27). Mutta ylitys mahtanee virhemarginaaliin😉. Lenkin pituus 97 km. Mukava lenkki.

----------


## loris

lähtekö sunnuntaina klo 9.30 Vantaankoskella joku?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta + V-koskelta 6 kuskia. Ajettiin lyhyempi ja hitaampi sekä pidempi ja nopeampi reitti.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta lähdettiin ensimmäisenä 30-porukkaan. Ajoryhmien muodostaminen tuntui olevan perin hankalaa, eikä tuon hitaampia tuntunut syntyvän. Seitsemän hengen ryhmä ajoi lyhyemmän lenkin Roosaan ja takaisin ilman välikohtauksia. Keskinopeus, ketä se kiinnostaakaan, lopulta 32, paluumatkan myötätuulen siivittämänä. 

Antaisin palautetta ryhmän ajamisesta. Varsinkin menomatkalla osa veti todella paskavammaisesti kiihdyttäen ylämäkiin ja mäen laelta laskuihin jalka suorana löllötellen. Annoin asiasta palautetta useampaan otteeseen lenkin aikanakin. Näin voi ajaa soolona, mutta ei porukassa – semminkin kun näitä lenkkejä on ollut tapana mainostaa tasateholla ajettavina. 

For the non finnish speaking riders in the 30 group: Please try to learn how to ride in a group. Try to maintain constant power: Do not accelerate when you take up your position at the front. Don't power up for the ascents. Do not coast downhill, this is the place to speed up so that the people in the slipstream don't have to brake.

----------


## Veivaaja

Sunnuntain hitaampi ryhmä ilmoittautuu. Meitä oli 4. Ajelimme vähän improvisoiden, kun reitti ei ollut aivan hallussa. Löydyimme Roosaan, josta yhytimme yhden kuskin lisää paluumatkaan, hän sitten vetikin pitkät pätkät. Kiitos sekä hänelle, että alussa meitä palvelleelle jänikselle. Matkaa kertyi n. 74 km, keskinopeudesta en uskalla sanoa. Mutta hauskaa oli, kiitos lenkkiseuralle.

----------


## jorma löhman

Sunnuntain toiseen 30 km/t ryhmään lähti 7 kuskia. Lähdössä sovittiin, että ajetaan oikeasti n. 30 km/t keskarilla ja lyhyillä vedoilla varsinkin vastatuuliosuudet. Lenkki onnistui hyvin, Roosalla oltiin hyvin speksissä ja vuroveto toimi ihan mallikkaasti. Paluumatkalla oli sen verran myötätuulta että lopputelemaksi tuli 30,9 km/t keskari, mutta se mahtuu vielä normiin. Ajoporukka oli hyvä ja kaikki osallistuivat vuorollaa vetohommiin. Ei varmaankaan käynyt liian raskaaksi kenellekään kun vielä mäetkin ajettiin maltilla. Jäi hyvä maku koko lenkistä, näitä lisää.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Raportoin Viikin Prisman maanantailenkistä sen verran, että mukana oli 10 kuskia, joista 7 ajoi kärkiryhmässä. Aloittelijoiden jälkiryhmässä (3) oli niin kovakuntoista väkeä (mm. ensikertalainen maratoonarinainen), että päätettiin heittää mäkiosuuden jälkeen (jatko)lenkki Boxintien/Söderkullan kautta eli pidemmän kaavan mukaan. Vauhdikkaasti sujui ajo miellyttävän lämpimässä säässä  :Hymy:  ...ja kotona olin jo yhdeksän aikaan.

Jk. Lenkin jälkeen maistui, btw, vesimeloni  :Leveä hymy: 
Jjk. Kokeilin, btw2, näppärää kikkaa kännykän takataskussa kuivana pitämiseksi: laitoin kännykän kanssa samaan suojakuoreen (mm.) kenkälaatikoista tuttuja silikaattikiteitä; ts. kaksi paperipussia eli yhteensä n. 40 grammaa. Ja hyvin pysyi _sekä_ kännykkä _että_ selkä kuivana!!! Okei, vauhtia ei ollut ihan tolkuttomasti, mutta näyttäisi toimivan (ainakin jos silikaattia on riittävästi)  :Vink:  Eristin silikaattipussit selästä & kännykästä 2 mm:n silikoni- tms. verkolla. Silikaatin voi käyttää uudestaan, kun sen antaa kuivua, esim. auringossa.

----------


## Liikuttava

Laitetaan raporttia vielä sunnuntain 28-ryhmästä niin on kaikki ryhmät edustettuina. Matkaan lähti 8 kuskia joista yksi vaihtoi hitaampaan tauolla. Ajo oli suht. siistiä muutamaa autolla törttöilyttä lukuunottamatta. Paluumatkalla ajettiin melko haipakkaa vauhtia, ja koko lenkin keskinopeus taisi olla 29 pilkku jotain.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Mukavaa olla taas ajossa! Lähdin Kunkusta 36-porukkaan, jossa oli kai 16 henkeä. Ryhmän koko huomioiden ajo oli tosi siistiä ja smoothia. Iso peukku. Näin puolitoista viikkoa lääkäriltä saadun ajoluvan jälkeen on hieno fiilis että pystyy ajamaan noinkin vauhdikkaassa jengissä! Jes!

----------


## Teltta

Vuoden 2016 suuren dopingskandaalin (*) jälkeen ensimmäinen ryhmälenkki. Piti olla maltillinen ja mennä fiilistelemään 26:een, ehkä 28:aan jos pakottaa. Starttipaikalla sitten tietenkin 32:n mukaan... Alussa 6, Immersbyntien jälkeen jäljellä 4. Keskari näytti 33,4 lopussa. Kaikki teki vuoronsa edessä, mutta pari varsinaista vetomiestä taisi tehdä suurimman osan työstä, varsinkin loppupäässä. Olipa siistiä pitkän tauon jälkeen!

(*) Nyt on astmalääkkeet, vaikkeivät ole salbutamolia

----------


## ArtoR

Eilisessä hitaimmassa ryhmässä oli kymmenkunta kuskia. Lähdössä todettiin, että keskinopeus olisi luokkaa 30-. Minulle Sports Tracker näytti Uuden Porvoontien risteyksessä 29,3 ja perillä Mittatiellä (jonne ajoi kolme kuskia) 28,7. Eli speksin mukaan.

----------


## Scutor

Moro! Ihan varmistukseksi kyselen tätä kautta, että ei tule turhaa lähdettyä matkaan.
HePo sivuilta kalenterista huomasin, että maanantaisin klo 18:00 Viikin Prismalta lähtee yhteislenkki - lähteekö myös ensi maanantaina?
Ilmeisesti kyseinen lenkki on aloittelijaystävällisempi ja sinne voi tulla vaikka ei ole kokemusta ryhmässä ajamisesta? Itse kovahko kuntoinen juoksija, joka jalkavaivojen takia pakotetut satulaan - tuskastuin aluksi, mutta nyt vähän aikaa pyörittäneenä tajunnut, että täähän on ihan mukavaa hommaa. Olisi kiva tulla kokeilemaan myös porukassa ajamista - en usko, että vauhti on ongelma, enemmän mietityttää käytännön kuviot ryhmäajoon ja olisi hienoa jos niitä pääsisi käytännössä harjoittelemaan jostain muualtakin kuin Youtubesta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, Scutor

Juoksijat ovat tervetulleita HePon lenkeille  :Cool:  Viime maanantaina oli mukana yxi maratoonari (ks. #4116). Peruskestävyytesi varmasti riittää, ja kun olet mies (?) sinulla on voimaa myös mäkien ajamiseen. Porukkalenkit eroavat yxin ajetuista lähinnä siinä, että ketju pysyy kireänä koko lenkin ajan ja mäet ajetaan vauhdikkaasti (...okei, riippuu keskariryhmästä  :Vink: ). --> Maanantain Viikin Prisman lenkit (lähtöpaikka siis Maaherranpuiston puolelta) ja lauantain Maunulan majan lenkit ovat sopivia aloituslenkkejä, koska molemmissa on perusteellinen ryhmäajo-opastus, ja ajomatkojen pituudet maltillisia. Ero näissä kahdessa on siinä, että maanantaina on säännöllisesti mukana sykettä nostava (mutta melko lyhyt) mäkiosuus, ja lauantaina enemmän tasamaalla ajetaan.

Jk. Olin, btw, itse alunperin parempi juoksija kuin pyöräilijä, mutta _pyöräily vaan on hauskempaa_...!!!

----------


## Jim717

Minäkin harrastin aktiivisesti juoksua, kunnes jalkavaivojen takia piti keksiä tilapäisesti muuta. Ostin Cyclocrossin ja innostuin pyöräilystä. Hankin muutama vuosi sitten kevyemmän maantiepyörän ja HePon lenkeillä on 3 vuotta tullut käytyä.
Jos tähtään juoksukisaan, vedän viikolla juosten pitkiksen ja VKn. Loput pyörällä.
Näin on vähemmän ongelmia jalkojen kanssa.
Pyöräily vaatii selvästi enemmän jalkalihaksia

----------


## LOKS

Ehdotus huomiseksi lenkiksi Hakunilasta 10:30: 
Monilla lienee iltapäivällä menoja, joten alle satkun lenkki lienee paikallaan.
Käydään kahvilla Kellokoskella Kinuskillassa. 
Hitaammat (27) oikaisevat hieman HePo:n sivuille speksatusta reitistä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27666067 (87km). Nopeammat voisivat ajaa alkuperäisen reitin https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27307229 (95km) .  Näin olisimme yhtäaikaa tauolla.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen mukaan jompaankumpaan ryhmään Hakunilasta 10.30.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Mä tuun nopeampaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Nuoriso lienee ollut tänään erilaisissa päättäjäisissä. Maunulan/V-kosken 50+ osallistujat ikäjärjestyksessä: 54, 65 ja 67. Normilenkki lentokentän ympäri, 47 km, keskari... sopiva.

----------


## JTJ

Hakunilasta meitä lähti viiden hengen porukka nopeampaan 30 km/h ryhmään ja kolme 27 km/h ryhmään. Onnistuneen reittispeksauksen ansiosta oltiin yhtä aikaa Kinuskillan herkullisten kakkujen äärellä. Olipa vaan siistiä ajaa taas parin viikon tauon jälkeen maantiepyörällä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Tänään pidemmälle 120 km lenkin 32 km/h-ryhmään lähti 9 kuskia. Tuulinen sää toi lisähaastetta ja ainakin itselle olisi jälkeenpäin ajateltuna käynyt hieman rauhallisempikin vauhti. Kavereilla oli sen verran parempi jalka ja sivutuulessa peesissäkin ajaminen tuntui haastavalta. Yllytinkin kovempia kavereita ajamaan mäkisempiä pätkiä vapaalla vauhdilla, ettei tasaisemmilla pätkillä ajettaisi liian kovaa  :Vink: .

Aika noloa kyllä oli, että Ojakkalantiellä pudotimme joukon ainoan naisen kyydistä sekä Haimoossa ryhmän navigoijan. Varmistettiin kyllä, että kaikki on ok, ja taukopaikalla huomattiin molempien löytäneen itselleen uuden ryhmän. Varmaan vähän tasaisemmalla ja hieman kevyemmällä alkuvauhdilla kaikki olisivat pysyneet mukana.

Haasteellisesta säästä huolimatta ajettiin aika hyvin speksin mukaisesti, menomatkalla noin 31,5 km/h ja paluumatkalla (myötätuuleen) 33 km/h keskinopeuksilla. Paluumatkalla yhdellä kaverilla kramppasi vielä jalka ja kaksi kovaa vetomiestä jäi Bodominjärvellä pois ryhmästä. Neljän hengen voimin ajettiin loppumatka Vantaankoskelle. Lenkin rasittavuudesta kertoo ehkä se, että vapaanvauhdin pätkillä tuli mitattua maksimisykkeet eka kertaa yli vuoteen ja keskisykkeet olivat reilusti vauhtikestävyysalueella. Lenkin jälkeen olut maistui King’s Cornerin terassilla  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## fiber

> Paluumatkalla yhdellä kaverilla kramppasi vielä jalka ja kaksi kovaa vetomiestä jäi Bodominjärvellä pois ryhmästä.



Mulla taisi käydä vanhanaikaisesti: pelkkä vesi ei oikein imeytynyt ja suolaa olisi tarvittu. Ensi kerralla taas fiksummin eväin liikenteeseen. Oikaisin siitä sitten Vihdintietä kotiin.

PS. Sekin olisi voinut tepsiä, että tauolla olisi tullut syötyä sämpylä niiden sokeriherkkujen sijaan.

----------


## Scutor

Tänään tuli elämän ensimmäinen yli 15km lenkki pyörällä. Yhteensä siirtymisineen vajaa 90km ja ihan pikkasen vaan yli vaimolle luvatusta "kotona viimeistään puol 8".

Turhaa kuumottelin ryhmäajoa ja sain jo menomatkalla kaupalle todella kattavat neuvot käsimerkeistä ja porukassa ajamisesta, kiitos siitä!

Sain ainakin itse myös ihan pätevän treenivasteen kun kolmen porukassa painettiin välillä aika haipakkaa - sykkeet kävi ylämäissä parhaillaan anakynnyksellä  :Leveä hymy: 

Todella hauskaa oli! Kiitos paljon porukalle.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Vinkkaan tännekin MTV3:n aamu-tv:n tuoreen haastattelun: https://www.mtv.fi/videot --> Pyöräilytähti Lotta Lepistö

...hyvä tiivistys ammattipyöräilijän arjesta. (Aamu-tv:ssä oli toinenkin pyöräilyaiheinen video.)

----------


## Team-o

Toivottavasti on porukkaa tulossa huomenna la 9.6. 10:30 Hakunilan lenkille?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta 25/50+ vois ajella (samoin lauantaina klo 10.30) vaihteeksi lentokentän ympäri pidennetysti, ts. Lahdentien yli ja Nikkilän kautta. Varatkaa enemmän juotavaa mukaan. Vauhtia ei tarvitse pelätä - ei olla keskiviikkolenkillä  :Vink:

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen Hakunilaan klo 10.30

----------


## Privileged

Olen ajamassa maanantaina Nikinmäen K-kaupalta tälläisen https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27731569 klo 14.00. Mukaan vaan jos sopii aikatauluihin. 

Keskinopeus n.32km/h. Tauko jossain Emäsalossa. Itselle uusi paikka, joten vaikka paluumatkalla poiketaan jossain. Ilmoita privana tai täällä jos tulet mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta 7 kuskia, ajomatka n. 60 km lentokentän ympäri ja Lahdentien yli, paluu Kunkun kautta, keskari n. 25-26, jäde- ym. pysähdys Palménilla.

----------


## Wiszsla

Hakunilastakin 7 kuskia, lenkki kohti jalostamoa hiukan poikkeavalla reitillä. Paluussa Boxintiellä jaettiin porukka kahtia. Hitaamman keskari Kuninkaanmäkeen 28.6 (ja matka 91 km). Kaikkiaan hyvä lenkki sivutuulesta huolimatta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Emäsalossa on tasan kaksi vaihtoehtoa taukopaikaksi: kyläkauppa (vajaan 59 km kohdalla, paluumatkalla tien vasemmalla puolella) ja meriasema (reilun 65 km kohdalla, paluumatkalla oikealla puolella). Kyläkauppa viehättävämpi, meriasemalla paremmat maisemat :Vink: 

Muuten: Mustijoentien ei ole niitä paraskuntoisimpia, mutta ihan ajettava ja mukava poikettava meno- tai paluumatkalla.


PS Olisikohan tämä nyt sitten tulkittava sellaiseksi ujoksi ja varovaiseksi ilmottautumiseksi mukana roikkumista yrittämään?

----------


## Privileged

^Kiitokset selvennyksestä taukopaikkojen suhteen!

Ja ilman muuta mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## aarreoskari

Ajoin tänään ensimmäisen HePon ryhmälenkkini. Vantaankoskelta lähti kaksi ryhmää lyhyelle 80 km sunnuntailenkille, joista jälkimmäinen jakautui pian kahdeksi. Nämä kolme ryhmää taisivat tulla Vantaankoskelle suurin piirtein nopeuksin 32, 30, 28.

Jäin keskimmäiseen ryhmään, jonka vauhti tempoili enemmän kuin olin odottanut. Saavutettiin jossain 26 km kohdalla nopeampi 32 ryhmä, joka oli pysähtynyt ilmeisesti korjaamaan rengasrikkoa. Paussipaikalla Pirttimäessä fiilis oli hyvä ja jatkoin keskimmäisessä ryhmässä. Mutta jossain Lepsämässä (tietenkin kaikkein kauimpana lähtöpisteestä) reidet alkoivat happoilemaan ylämäissä ja jäin porukasta. Kiitos, kun jäitte odottamaan! Muistan ensi kerralla huutaa, että jatkakaa vain, jos ei mitään pahempaa sattunut. Paluumatka Vantaankoskelle onnistui kuitenkin suhteellisen mukavasti, kun kaverina oli toinen kuski, joka kärsi teknisen vian samoilla kohdin. Vantaankoskelle tultiin hetkeä ennen viimeistä ryhmää oikaisemalla Klaukkalasta 130-tietä.

Oikein makoisaa lenkkeilyä! En ole tajunnut, kuinka paljon kilometrejä voi karttaa lähes suhteellisen vähäliikenteisillä maanteillä, kun olen uppiniskaisesti ajanut omat lenkkini Bodomin ja Kehä III vartta. Kiitos!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ajelin 28:ssa, ja kokonaismatkaa kertyi 105 km ovelta-ovelle keskarilla 24. Okei, viral. lenkkireitti meni jokseenkin 28:n vauhtia. -- Vertailun vuoksi: eilen ajettujen Porvoon ajojen miesten kilpailun (154 km) voittaja ajeli keskarilla 41,3 ja naisten 36,9 km/h (88 km:n reitillä). -- Näiden tylsien tilastotietojen ohella erityiskiitokset vetäjille kuten myös osallistujille; olette kaikki ehdotonta pyöräilyn eliittiä  :Hymy:  ...kun pääsette sohvilta, autojen ratin takaa, kesämökin laiturilta... viettämään muutaman tunnin raikkaassa, kesäisessä luonnossa hyvässä ajoseurassa  :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään fillaroi 15 kuskia aloittelijoiden maanantailenkillä, mukana useista ensikertalaisia. Sen verran kovakuntoista väkeä (myös aloittelijoissa), että keskari nousi 27:ään Boxin pidennyksen (60 km) ajaneella ryhmällä. Seuraavaksi rohkeasti (!) mukaan keskiviikko-, lauantai- tai sunnuntailenkelle  :Hymy:  ...em. lenkillä on yleensä 28-ryhmä, ja 30:n kyydissäkin moni pysyy (jos ja kun vetotöitä ei tarvi tehdä). --> Tässä vielä vetovuoron vaihtamisesta animaatio (...hitaammissa treeneissä, btw, vaihto sujuu hidastetusti, ts. ennen vaihtoa ollut kaksi rinnan -tilanne jää kärkeen vaihdon jälkeen. Oikeasta jonosta (ajosuuntaan katsottuna) vaihtanut kärkikuski siirtyy siis vain vasemman jono kärkeen ja hänen perässään ajanut nousee rinnalle. Jos oikean jonon kärkimies/-nainen haluaa kokonaan pois vetotöistä, hänen pitää sanoa siitä, niin vaihto tehdään uudelleen. Nopeammissa harjoituksissa ja -ryhmissä vaihto menee animaatiossa kuvatulla wauhdikkaalla tavalla, jolloin kärkimies vaihtuu koko ajan. -- Yleisesti: ryhmäajamisen oppii... ajamalla ryhmässä  :Vink:

----------


## ArtoR

Eilen Mittatieltä viimeiseen ryhmään lähti kymmenkunta kuskia. Lähtiessä oli puhe reilusti alle 30 keskinopeudesta, mutta halukkuutta reippaampaankin vauhtiin olisi selvästi ollut. (Lähdössä ei muodostunut 30 ryhmää.) Kävikin sitten niin, että Arlan kieppeillä porukka jakautui kahtia. Reippaampaa vauhtia ajaneen ryhmän keskinopeus niiden osalta, jotka palasivat Mittatielle, oli minun ST:ni mukaan 29,7.

Yksi juttu: Minusta kaikki näille ryhmälenkeille osallistuvat voisivat sisäistää sen ajatuksen, että lähtökohtaisesti parijonossa ajettaessa vetovuorojen vaihto tehdään telaketjuperiaatteella. Eli oikean jonon ensimmäinen siirtyy vasemman jonon ensimmäiseksi jne. Jos ei jaksa tai halua vetää, niin uuden vaihdonhan voi pyytää nopeasti. Nyt oli jonkun verran häröilyä aiheeseen liittyen.

----------


## Jim717

Olin myös tuossa viimeisessä keskiviikkolenkin ryhmässä. Tosiaan kerran jotkut halusivat hetkeksi vetämään ja tulivat parijonon sivulta kärkeen ja vetovuoron loputtua valuivat parijonon sivulta taakse. Tuo sekoitti hetkeksi koko ryhmää.
Loppu sujui oikein hyvin lähinnä muutaman henkilön vetämänä. Tämä sopi ainakin minulle, kun pitäisi juoksutreenien vuoksi pitää tänä kesänä nämä HePo-lenkit keveinä.
Tosin mielestäni näissä hitaissakin ryhmissä, ainakin viikonlopun lenkeillä, voisi suorittaa vaihtoja nopeammin ja jos joku ei jaksa vetää, voi siirtyä melko nopeasti pois vetäjän paikalta.
Mutta eilisen lenkin loppu sujui mallikkaasti

----------


## kovinhidas

Vetovuorojen pituuksista ja "kaasun" käytöstä:

Jos vähän (tai vastaavasti paljon) vetotyötä haluavat sattuisivat jonoon peräkkäin, niin keulalla vain pikainen käynti onnistuisi ihan luonnostaan. Vetohalukas ajaja kahden "laiskan" välissä joutuu kerran menemään keulan läpi vastentahtoisen nopeasti, kunnes vaihtaa paikkaa sinne "muiden vetohalukkaiden" lähelle, vaikka vaihtamalla jonoa sopivassa kohdassa.

Miten pääsen mahdollisimman vähällä vetotyöllä?

Kun ajaja huomaa olevansa taas keulassa vaikka ei oikein haluaisi, niin ei siellä keulalla välttämättä tarvitse punaiselle vetää. Pidä itseäsi hetkellisesti pomona, olet uusi keulamies. Vedä pehmeästi, vauhti voi myös vähän hidastua aikaisempaan nähden ja muiden on siihen hetkellisesti tyytyminen. Jos ryhmän vauhti on sinulle liian kova niin jää pois kierrosta, aurinkokannelle telaketjun taakse. Ei siinä ole mitään hävettävää. Kotisohvalla sietää hävetä.

Eikä nykäistä, kun nopeamman jonon kärkipaikka avautuu. *Olet uusi pomo* pyöränmitan viereisen jonon kärjen takana, so what, pidät ketjun kireänä, mutta *hitaamman jonon tehtävä on varovasti hidastaa keventämällä hieman vetoa, nopeamman jonon ei kannata nykäistä.* Nykäisyt kertaantuvat koko jonon matkalle. Sen sijaan alamäessä tuulenhalkojana vedä suuremmalla teholla, ketju kireämmällä, että peesissä ei tarvitsisi niin paljon jarrutella. Nopeamman jonon kärkimies määrää taas tehon, on edelleenkin hetkellinen pomo.

Miten pääsen sieltä keulalta pois? Sano viereiselle, sille hitaamman jonon vetäjälle jotakin, vaikka "vaihetaan" tai jotakin yhtä vaikeata. Kädellä pieni vihje toimii myös. Tilaa tulee, ei ole tarvetta nykäistä irti keulasta.

Hitaamman jonon keulastahan pääsee tietenkin pois vaikka heti, kunhan vain jatkaa hitaamman jonon valuttamista taaksepäin. Uusi keulamies tulee hitaamman jonon eteen automaattisesti.

Ryhmä pysyy koko ajan kapeassa parijonossa.

Menikö kirjoitelma vtuix?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Olin myös tuossa viimeisessä keskiviikkolenkin ryhmässä. Tosiaan kerran jotkut halusivat hetkeksi vetämään ja tulivat parijonon sivulta kärkeen ja vetovuoron loputtua valuivat parijonon sivulta taakse. Tuo sekoitti hetkeksi koko ryhmää.



Eikäs tuo ole samalla myös merkki siitä että vaihdot eivät ole pyörineet kunnolla? Kun ei oltu päästy siihen mennessä vetämään, ei sitten maltettu odottaa?

(Muuten olen sitä samaa mieltä että tuollaiset poikkeavat ex tempore -ratkaisut ovat temppuja jotka eivät kuulu ainakaan vakiotyyppisille HePo-lenkeille. Jollain muulla lenkillä ehkä, mutta silloinkin näkisin sen mielummin toteutettavan niin että perältä kiihdytetään sopivassa paikassa ikään kuin irti ja odotetaan porukan ajavan omalla vauhdillaan välin kiinni, aloitetaan sitten normaali vetovuoro ja sen jälkeen suoritetaan vaihto normaaliin tyyliin.)





> Loppu sujui oikein hyvin lähinnä muutaman henkilön vetämänä.



Olisin vahvasti sitä mieltä että kenenkään tai keidenkään ei pitäisi niin sanotusti monopolisoida vetovuoroja eikä venyttää niiden pituutta (vaikka vetomiehenä vauhti olisi helppoa tai juuri sopivaa tai pitkät vetovuoro olisi juuri treeniohjelmaan sopiva). Annetaan vetovuorojen kiertää, pidetään vaihtovuorot lyhyinä ja vaihtovälit tiheinä. Kun ne jotka haluavat pitää lenkkinsä kevyinä ja ne jotka ovat itselleen suhteellisesti kovemmassa ryhmässä tai pitemmällä lenkillä käytännössä vain kiertävät keulan kautta, vetohaluisimmat ja -kykyisimmät ehtivät kyllä saada oman osansa.





> Tosin mielestäni näissä hitaissakin ryhmissä, ainakin viikonlopun lenkeillä, voisi suorittaa vaihtoja nopeammin ja jos joku ei jaksa vetää, voi siirtyä melko nopeasti pois vetäjän paikalta.



Tässähän sama ajatus tulikin esitettyä. Eli kyseessä ei sittenkään ole pelkästään minun oma henkilökohtainen mieltymykseni vastoin suuren enemmistön tahtoa :Cool:  Tosin minä korvaisin edelläolevasta sanat "melko nopeasti" sanalla "välittömästi" :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Jos vähän (tai vastaavasti paljon) vetotyötä haluavat sattuisivat jonoon peräkkäin, niin keulalla vain pikainen käynti onnistuisi ihan luonnostaan. Vetohalukas ajaja kahden "laiskan" välissä joutuu kerran menemään keulan läpi vastentahtoisen nopeasti, kunnes vaihtaa paikkaa sinne "muiden vetohalukkaiden" lähelle, vaikka vaihtamalla jonoa sopivassa kohdassa.



Tästä aiheesta mä olen tainnut muutamaan kertaan Fillarifoorumi- ja HePo-lenkkihistoriani aikana esittää oman pienen vaatimattoman ja samansisältöisen ehdotukseni. Liian usein on nähty sekin että vasemmanpuoleinen vetomies on halunnut vetää piiitkäään eikä viereen sattunut ajaja ole inhimillisesti ymmärrettävistä mutta ehkä kuitenkin vääristä syistä tunnustaa haluavansa pois vetovuorosta tarpeeksi pian. Kun sitten oikeanpuoleinenkin vetomies on osoittautunut samanlaiseksi väsymättömäksi juhdaksi joka ei porukkalenkilläkään tiedä mitään parempaa kuin nähdä avoin tie edessään, on huonotuuriselle kuskillemme tullut aimo annos lisää punaisella ajettuja tai hupenevia glykogeenivarastoja polttaneita minuutteja...

Eli ei ole hullumpi ajatus että porukka pyrkii järjestäytymään siten että kaksi "samanhenkistä" osuu vetovuoroon - ja että lenkin aikana voi paikkaa vaihtaa tätäkin ajatellen.

Mutta niin tai näin, sääntö on aina lyhyesti ja yksinkertaisesti se, että vetovuorosta pois haluava määrä tahdin, olipa hän sitten oikean- tai vasemmanpuoleisen jonon keulilla. Se joka olisi viihtynyt vetovuorossa vaikka kuinka pitkään saa luvan tyytyä siihen että vaihto tehdään *nyt*.






> Kun ajaja huomaa olevansa taas keulassa vaikka ei oikein haluaisi, niin ei siellä keulalla todellakaan tarvitse punaiselle vetää. Pidä itseäsi hetkellisesti pomona, olet uusi keulamies. Vedä pehmeästi, vauhti voi myös vähän hidastua aikaisempaan nähden ja muiden on siihen hetkellisesti tyytyminen. Jos ryhmän vauhti on sinulle liian kova, niin jää aurinkokannelle, telaketjun taakse. Ei siinä ole mitään hävettävää. Kotisohvalla sietää hävetä.



Kun HePo-lenkillä ei ole kyse siitä että "päästään maaliin" tietyn aikarajan alle eikä edes siitä että pysytään tietyssä keskaritavoitteessa - tai myönnettäköön: ehkä nopeimmissa keskiviikkoryhmissä voi olla kyse siitäkin - ei ole yhtään mitään haittaa siitä että vaihdot suoritetaan niin pehmeästi että vauhti jopa hetkeksi hivenen hidastuu, mutta muuten olen sitä mieltä että vetomiehen on pyrittävä ylläpitämään sitä vauhtia - unohdetaan tässä yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi maastokohdan ja tuulisuhteiden vaikutus - millä on ajettu. Jos se tuntuu turhan raskaalta tai vain haluaa ajaa kevyemmin, on parempi tehdä vaihto mahdollisimman nopeasti eli heti.

Aurinkokansi voi kyllä olla hyvä ja mukava paikka, mutta kokemattomammalle kuskille siinä voi olla vaarana että siitä tuleekin ikään kuin luukkumiehen pesti eli tavallista raskaampi rooli. Jos ei vielä osaa tai uskalla hyväksikäyttää peesiä ja antaa lisäksi joka kertaa eteensä tulevalle vaihtokierrossa mukana olevalle tilaa, voikin joutua niin sanotusti "jatkuvaaan vetovuoroon" tai vaihtoehtoisesti tekemään toistuvia kiihdytyksiä jottei väli venähtäisi.

Ainakaan letkan viimeiseksi olisi hyvä saada vahvempi kuski joka ikään kuin peräpään valvojana huolehtisi siitä ettei kukaan yllättäen putoa ja tarvittaessa vetäisi syntyvät raot kiinni. Ja käyttäisi ääntä tai kävisi keulalla kertomassa miten hommat pitää tehdä, mikäli sattuisi niin että vetomiehiltä olisi tolkku hukassa...





> Eikä nykäistä, kun nopeamman jonon kärkipaikka avautuu. *Olet uusi pomo* pyöränmitan viereisen jonon kärjen takana, so what, pidät ketjun kireänä, mutta *hitaamman jonon tehtävä on varovasti hidastaa keventämällä pyöritystä, nopeamman jonon ei kannata nykäistä.* Nykäisyt kertaantuvat koko jonon matkalle. Sen sijaan alamäessä tuulenhalkojana vedä suuremmalla teholla, ketju kireämmällä, että peesissä ei tarvitsisi niin paljon jarrutella. Nopeamman jonon kärkimies määrää taas tehon, on edelleenkin hetkellinen pomo.



Tämähän on sellainen "meidän kokeneiden ajajien" kestovitsin aihe ja pilkan kohde. "Miten suoritetaan HePo-vaihto?": Oikeanpuoleinen vetomies *kiihdyttää* vasemmanpuoleisen jonon kärkeen *vähintään* pyöränmitan verran sen etupuolelle, hänen takananaan oikealla ollut *kiihdyttää* hänen rinnalleen eli näin syntyneen parin pyörävälin verran ja sen jälkeen kaikki hänen takanaan olleet *kiihdyttävät* syntyneet välit kiinni. Ja oikeanpuoleinen vetomies sitten jatkaa vetovuorossa huomaamatta että vauhti on *kiihtynyt* siitä mitä se oli ennen vaihtoa...

Kuitenkin idean pitäisi olla selvä ja yksinkertainen ja kirkkaana jokaisen päänupisssa: vaihto hitaassakin telaketjussa tehdään siten että vasemmanpuoleinen jono ajaa hitaammin eli "peruuttaa" ja oikealla kaikki vain jatkavat ajoaaan *samalla vauhdilla* siten että vaihdon tapahtumisen huomataan taaempana vain siitä että vieressä ajavalla onkin erivärinen kypärä ja ajopaita tai erimerkkinen pyörä.






> Menikö kirjoitelma vtuix?




Ei. Täyttä asiaa. Ehkä miljoona kertaa sanottua - niin kuin tämä minunkin sepustukseni - mutta joka vuosi ja joka kerta yhtä tarpeellista asiaa.

----------


## Jim717

Yleensä hitaimman ryhmän "ongelma" on se, että siihen jää hyvin eri tasoisia polkijoita. Tämän vuoksi osa peesaa koko matkan ja osa vetää pitkiä vetoja. Yli 30-ryhmiin yleensä tulee suurin piirtein saman tasoisia polkijoita, joten vetovuorot toimivat hyvin.
Mutta hitaimmassakin ryhmässä kuten edellä kommenteissa todettiin, voisi telaketju pyöriä ja jos ei jaksa vetää, voi siirtyä nopeasti vetovuorosta pois.
Itse olen päässyt "nauttimaan" vain muutaman kerran nopeasta telaketjusta (lähinnä yhden jonon), jossa vetovuorot ovat lyhyet. Mielestäni tuo on mukavin tapa liikkua ryhmässä nopeasti.

----------


## LOKS

Ups. Edellisistä kirjoituksista tunnistin moitteen omasta ajostani. Selvyyden vuoksi: Tein lähdössä kuuluvasti selväksi, etten aja ryhmän keskellä, vaan joko keulalla tai perässä siten, etten saa täyttä peesiapua. Siihen minulla on syyni, mutta se onkin toinen juttu. Vedin Jokivarrentielle saakka, ehkä myötätuulessa hieman sovittua nopeammalla vauhdilla. Jokivarrentielle tultaessa oli sopiva paikka jättäytyä taakse. Seuraavan vedon otin Boxintiellä kun ryhmässä tuli pysähtyminen ketjujen tippuminen takia. Vedosta jättäydyin ennen vauhdikkaita laskuja. Tästä kerroin vieressäoleville ja näytin siitä merkin. Muutaman kilometrin jälkeen joidenki kuskien vauhti näytti hiipuvan. Immersbyntielle tultaessa otin siinä vaiheessa karkaavan pääryhmään kiinni ja ilmoitin tulevani jälkeenjäävien matkassa ja pääryhmän ei tarvitse odottaa. 
8Anteeksi jos en sanonut riittävän selkeästi, etten aja ryhmän keskellä.

----------


## ArtoR

Kyllä ilmaisit asian ihan selvästi, enkä sinua tuolla kommentilla tarkoittanutkaan. Poikkeus vahvistakoon säännön.  :Hymy:  Ja olen varma, että sinulle telaketjuperiaate on selvä, mutta tuntui, että monille muille ei ollut. Tai sitten sitä ei välitetty noudattaa. Kaipa se on niin, että joka porukassa pitäisi olla se henkilö, joka ottaa komennon ja "määrää" selkeästi, miten ajetaan.

----------


## tnurmine

> ... telaketjuperiaate on selvä, mutta tuntui, että monille muille ei ollut. Tai sitten sitä ei välitetty noudattaa.



Noh, aina kai ei ole tarkoitus telaa pyörittää (koko matkaa) ja varsinkin nyt kun jo lähdössä tavallaan sovittiin/puhuttiin, että jotkut vetävät myötäosuuden ja enempi treeniä kaipaavat vastatuuliosuuden.
Ja niinhän se about menikin ja vetovuorojen vaihtoja oli minimaalinen määrä. 
Siis kiitos taas yhdestä mainiosta lenkurasta ja toivottavasti tässä joku kerta pääsee tutustumaan tuohon pidempäänkin versioon ))

----------


## ArtoR

Pääasia että ajetaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## LOKS

Ehdotus huomiselle lähdölle Hakunilasta: Reitti https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27802263 . 110 km. Vantaan Triathlon sulkee Lahdentien Kuusijärven kohdalta ja liikenne ohjautuu Vanhalle Porvoontielle. Tämän johdosta meidän kannattaa mennä ja palata Östersundomin kautta. 
Porvoontiellä on uutta nautinnollisesti ajettavaa asfalttia.
Tauko Porvoossa Jokirannan kahvilassa. 
27 ryhmä lähtisi 10:10 ja nopeammat (31-32) klo 10:30 näin olisimme tauolla samaan aikaan. Olis hyvä jos erityisesti nopeampaan ryhmään tulevat viestittäisivät osallistumisesta, jotta varmistuisi, että lähtijöitä on riittävästi.

----------


## Wiszsla

Taidan tulla n. 27 ryhmään

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...kommentoin sen verran edelliseen vetovuorot-keskusteluun, että "koko pakka" on/olisi hyvä muutaman kerran reitin varrella sekoittaa uudelleen  :Vink:  Esimerkiksi erilaisten hidastusten yhteydessä, tai kun järjestäydytään parijonosta yhteen jonoon tai päinvastoin, voidaan hakeutua aktiivisesti uusille paikoille ajoryhmässä. Joskus olen huudellut tällaisissa "katkoskohdissa", että "tuoreita voimia kärkeen!" tms., ja jättäytynyt samalla kärjestä taaemmaksi. Tämä toki vaatii ryhmäajokokemusta ja tilannesilmää (että osaa tehdä "pakan sekoittamisen" oikeassa, turvallisessa paikassa). Näin menetellen samat (viereiset) kuskit eivät ole jatkuvasti "linkittettyinä" vetovuoroihin yhdessä, vaan (pari)yhdistelmät vaihtuvat. 

Mainitsen vielä, että minulle kyllä käy, että joku vetää  tasaista, sopivaa vauhtia pidemmänkin siivun. Muut kuskit voivat sinä  aikana keskittyä säästelemään voimiaan, juomaan jne. Erivoimaisten kärkikuskien  ongelma on lähinnä siinä, että a) ei saada sanotuksi haluaan vaihtoon ja  b) samat parit säilyvät vieretysten liian pitkään. Jälkimmäiseen  auttaa/-taisi juurikin "pakan sekoittaminen" useammin.

Jk. Voisin ehkä lisätä (jo) aloittelijoiden ryhmissä vaihtoharjoittelua...  :Cool:  Toisin sanoen: Kenenkään ei pidä karttaa ryhmäajoa (edellisessä keskustelussa esitettyjen) vaihto-ongelmien vuoksi, sillä etenkin hitaammissa ryhmissä hidas telaketju (vaihtoineen) alkaa kokemukseni mukaan pyöriä ihan mallikkaasti muutaman harjoittelukerran jälkeen  :Hymy:   ...ryhmädynamiikasta tosin johtuu, että pieni häiriö vaihdossa voi "kumuloitua" porukassa häiriten koko ryhmän (ja etenkin kärjen) ajamista. Mutta yleensä näistä "vaihtohämmingeistä" selvitään. ( --> Ymmärrän edellisen keskustelun "pointiksi" myös aidon huolen siitä, että osaavammat kuskit kaatuvat pahimmillaan osaamattomien virheisiin näissä vaihtokohelluksissa.)

----------


## Vertsu

Täältä olisi yksi tulossa tänään tuohon nopeampaan ryhmään.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

4 kuskia 25/50+ lenkillä (myäs yxi nuori nainen oli uskaltautunut mukaan). Ajettiin lentokenttä ympäri ja jatkettiin Ruotsinkylästä (Kulomäentietä) Lahdentien yli ja saman tien pyörätielle edelleen kohti Stadia. Kuusijärven kohdalla oli menossa triathlonkisa; tiestä oli suljettu pitkä pätkä. Reissumme jatkui edelleen Suurmetsän, Tattarisuone ja Viikin kautta Käpylään, baanan alkupäähän. Matkaa kertyi n. 60 km, ja keskari lienee ollut n. 25.

----------


## Hannes -60

Koukkaan su-aamuna klo 9 V-kosken kautta. Tarjolla 25-26 vauhtinen lenkki Lottamuseoon. Lenkin pituus taisi olla 75km.

----------


## Hannes -60

Ei ilmaantunut V-koskelle muita, kieltämättä ilmoittelin asiasta aika myöhään, ehkä liian hidas speksi.
Rauhallista oli ajella, täytyy kokeilla joskus uudestaan, kun kelit on kohdillaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

11 kuskia 28:ssa (joka ajeli 29:iä alkumatkan myötätuulessa; ja vähän paluumatkan vastatuulessakin  :Hymy:  ). -- Lottamuseon tauon jälkeen ohjaustangon tulppa (oli ollut löysällä aiemminkin) irtosi oikealta puolelta allekirjoittaneelta; ei muuta mainittavaa kommellusta. Yhdellä kuskilla oli takavaihtajan korvake ilmeisesti vääntynyt (jo ennen lenkkiä), kun piti pientä "napsumiskonserttia" lenkin ajan. -- Muuta mainittavaa: helteinen keli, jep, mutta onneksi tuuli yltyi päivän edetessä. Yhteensä V-koskelta starttasi n. 35 kuskia.

Jk. Maanaintain lenkillä 6 kuskia, yxi naiskuski myös. Ajettiin koko ryhmällä Boxintien pidennys. Ihan normimenoa, keskari 25-27 (...okei, vaparilla mittari näytti - tasamaalla hetken verran - ennen maitolaituria, 41 km/h  :Hymy: )

Jjk. ...jos olisin 30 vuotta nuarempi, niin 4-kymppiä kun pystyisi pitämään (ilman peesiä) wauhtina vartin verran, niin kisassa pysyisi jo pääjoukossa.

----------


## VeeraM

Hei hyvät lenkkeilijät! Minulta kyseltiin, onko juhannusviikonloppuna mitään lenkkejä lähdössä?
T. Veera, joka itse pääse koko kesänä lenkeille, koska ylirasitus

----------


## AnnaOo

Hei!
Kiinnostaisi myös onko huominen Hepon kalenterin mukainen Bembölen lenkki lähdössä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Bembölen/V-kosken torstain lähtöjen osalta lisäys & tarkennus:

https://ik-32.org/toiminta/harjoitukset/yhteislenkit/

...mukana hepolaisiakin  :Vink:  ...yleensä lähtöpaikoilla on väkeä - joskus enemmän, joskus vähemmän. Myös juhannuksena ajetaan  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

> Hei!
> Kiinnostaisi myös onko huominen Hepon kalenterin mukainen Bembölen lenkki lähdössä?



Tarkoititkohan tätä juhannusklassikkoa: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8517895

Yleensä tästä on ollut tarkempaa infoa Espoon lenkit palstalla. Luulen, että tämä kuitenkin siirtyy viikolla tai parilla huomiseksi ennustettujen sateiden johdosta.

----------


## fiber

> Hei hyvät lenkkeilijät! Minulta kyseltiin, onko juhannusviikonloppuna mitään lenkkejä lähdössä?
> T. Veera, joka itse pääse koko kesänä lenkeille, koska ylirasitus



Luulisi, että ainakin sunnuntaina ajetaan, kun kerran on kalenterissakin: https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/

----------


## JTJ

Lauantaina voisi ajaa vaikka tämän https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125825

Porvoosta löytyy varmasti jokin paikka, joka on juhannuksenakin auki.

----------


## AnnaOo

Hei! Minä olisin kyllä kiinnostunut viikonlopun lenkeistä la tai su, mutta miten kovaa vauhtia lenkeillä pidetään? Uskaltaako aloittelija tulla mukaan, tai toisin päin, kelpuutetaanko uusi riippakivi messiin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## alppu

> Hei! Minä olisin kyllä kiinnostunut viikonlopun lenkeistä la tai su, mutta miten kovaa vauhtia lenkeillä pidetään? Uskaltaako aloittelija tulla mukaan, tai toisin päin, kelpuutetaanko uusi riippakivi messiin?



Riippuu paljonko tulee väkeä paikalle, mutta normaalisti saadaan pari kolme eri nopeusryhmää. Ohjeet turvalliseen ryhmäajoon olisi hyvä tutkia etukäteen ennen ekaa lenkkiä, löytyy HePon sivuilta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arturo

Voisin tulla huomenna myös hakunilaan jos ei saada omaa tiimilenkkiä aikaiseksi

----------


## JTJ

> Lauantaina voisi ajaa vaikka tämän https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125825
> 
> Porvoosta löytyy varmasti jokin paikka, joka on juhannuksenakin auki.



Suunnitelmat muuttuivat. Lähden sittenkin mustavuorelaisten kanssa Tirmoon.

----------


## AnnaOo

Entäpä sunnuntai? Onko silloin Vantaankoskelta lähtevä lenkki kalenterin mukaisesti? Huominen taitaa jäädä vielä väliin, mutta su aamupäivällä olisi kiva ajella.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, sunnuntaina on varmasti useita eri keskinopeusryhmiä Vantaankoskelta klo 11. Huomenna pitäisi olla myös Pekan vetämä lyhyempi lenkki Maunulan majalta klo 10:30 ja siellä saa myös laadukasta opastusta ryhmässä ajon saloihin.

----------


## fiber

Roosa80 ajettiin oikein sopuisasti. Meitä taisi olla yhdeksän, ja ainakin itse sain myös vetää sen verran kuin kaipasinkin. Ajettiin aika leppoisasti 31 km/h. Lisäksi pitkälle Roosalle lähti muistaakseni neljä.

Lenkin jälkeen jäätiin kioskille hetkeksi vaihtamaan näkemyksiä siitä milloin on fiksumpaa ajaa kelvillä (kuten lain mukaan kuuluu ja niin ettei provosoida autoilijoita) ja milloin kuitenkin valita tie (näkemäesteet, röykkyinen ja risteyskiveysten pilkkoma klv, muita klv-käyttäjiä, kirivauhti). Hyvää keskustelua, joka ehkä ohjaa meitä myöhemmillä lenkeillä löytämään joustavammin parhaat väylät.

----------


## Petter

130 km lenkille meitä lähti viisi, joista yksi pudottautui pois, ilmeisesti 80-ryhmään, ennen Klaukkalaa? Vastatuuliosuudella keskari oli 31 km/h. Roosan munkkien, myötätuulen sekä eilisen Mustavuoren lenkin jäljiltä vasta 15 km ennen lentoasemaa viimein lämmenneiden vetomiesten siivittämänä takaisin tultiin 34 km/h. Porukkalenkkien nöösinä ainakin allekirjoittaneella alkoi lopussa jo "hieman" tuntua  :Hymy: 

Kiitokset ajokavereille, oli hyvä porukka!

----------


## JTJ

Ei ihme, jos jaloissa painoi, kun vedit niin väkevästi menomatkan vastatuuliosuuksilla. Mulla oli tosi pehmeät jalat ja piti toppuutella teitä muita ylämäissä, mutta loppua kohden ne alkoi tosiaan lämpeneen.

Mekin pohdittiin kelvillä ajelua. Itsekeskeisinä pyöräilijöinä päätettiin siirtyä kelville Nurmijärveltä Rajamäelle vievällä tiellä, koska uudella kelvillä oli paljon parempi pinta, hyvä näkyvyys eikä jalankulkijoita näkynyt missään. Toisen kerran ajettiin kelvillä Hyvinkäältä Jokelaan vievällä tiellä, koska arveltiin tien olevan vilkkaampi juhannuksen paluuliikenteen johdosta. Tiellä oli kuitenkin sen verran hiljaista, että parin kilsan jälkeen siirryttiin ajokaistalle, kun siinä kohdassa pääsi helposti yli neljääkymppiä myötätuulen siivittämänä. Yksi hieman hazardi ohitus siinä silti tuli sulkuviivan kohdalla. Ei sillä, etteikö siinä ollut riittävästi tilaa ohittaa meidän neljän hengen ryhmää, mutta näkyvyys eteenpäin oli aika lyhyt. Väittäisin silti, että yli kolmenkympin vauhdissa on kuitenkin vaarallisempaa ajaa kelvillä kuin ajokaistalla ellei sitten kelvillä ole poikkeuksellisen vähän liikennettä ja hyvä näkyvyys.

----------


## wilier-08

Onko vielä ollut Tiistai lenkkejä Vantaankoskelta,kurvaan kuitenkin sieltä kautta.Kalevi

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Moi, Kalevi

Wanhoja kunnon tiistai-/torstailenkkejä pitäisi alkaa ajaa isommalla porukalla, imho. Harmillisesti keskiviikon lenkki on muodostunut niin suosituksi, että se riittänee useimmille. Tiistaina voisi olla esim. useamman seuran "jäsentenväliset", ts. ihan reiluisti pudotuslenkkejä, joilla pääsisi ajamaan "sopivasti" nopeutuvassa/rasitusta lisäävässä porukassa Riipiläntien/Klaukkalan mäkiä jne. Tätä pitää/pitäisi kehitellä...

- - - -

Asiasta toiseen (kun nyt on hieman hiljaisempaa "ajorintamalla"): Monet ovat kyselleet, että miten kuoppaisista asvalteista ja/tai vaarallisista risteyksistä ym. voisi ilmoitella eteenpäin. Tässä nyt suora linkki tiehallintoon, ts. ely-keskuksen palauteväylä:

https://liikenne.palautevayla.fi

Palautteen tarkan kohteen voi merkitä kartalle. Käytin väylää ennen juhannusta Puroniityntien osalta, ja sain (vakio)vastauksen asiakaspalvelusta:

"Kiitämme ELY-keskukselle toimittamastanne toimenpide-ehdotuksesta.  Käsittelemme ehdotuksenne ja arvioimme sen toteuttamisedellytykset ja  vaikutukset liikenneturvallisuuteen. Kirjaamme ehdotuksista saatavan  tiedon järjestelmiimme suunnittelun lähtötiedoiksi. Saamme paljon  toimenpide-ehdotuksia, mutta monesti niiden toteuttaminen viivästyy  rahoitussyistä. Valitettavasti jopa tärkeimmät liikenneturvallisuutta  parantavat toimenpiteet voivat joutua odottamaan useita vuosia.  Kalliimpia investointeja, kuten esim. kiertoliittymiä ei pystytä  nykyisin pelkästään tienpidon rahoituksella toteuttamaan lainkaan.

 Liikenneturvallisuusvaikutukset ovat merkittävin yksittäinen  tekijä, jonka pohjalta toteutettavia investointeja valitaan. Myös  kestäviä liikkumismuotoja tukevia toimenpiteitä pyritään toteuttamaan  enemmän. Toimenpiteiden tärkeysjärjestys määräytyy mm. tien  liikennemäärän, onnettomuushistorian, alueen asukasmäärän ja  mahdollisten erityiskohteiden kuten koulujen, päiväkotien, työpaikkojen  tai asiointikohteiden perusteella.

 Toimenpide-ehdotuksien toteutukseen johtava prosessi on yleensä  pitkäkestoinen. Toimenpiteen toteuttamisedellytyksiä selvitetään usein  tarkemmin maastossa ja maastokäyntejä pyritään niputtamaan niin, että  useampi kohde tarkastetaan samalla kertaa. Aina ehdotettu toimenpide ei  ole toteuttamiskelpoinen, jolloin ongelman ratkaisemiseksi pohditaan  vaihtoehtoisia toimenpiteitä. Yleensä pohditaan myös, voidaanko  tilannetta parantaa jollain kevyemmällä ja edullisemmalla  toimenpiteellä, jolloin resurssit riittävät useampaan toimenpiteeseen.  Pienimmänkin toimenpiteen toteuttamista edeltää usein  rakennussuunnitelman laatiminen. Toteutettavat toimenpiteet valitaan  vuosittain käytettävissä olevan määrärahan ja kohteen kiireellisyyden  mukaan. 

Teemme parhaamme toimivan ja turvallisen liikenteen varmistamiseksi eduskunnan myöntämän rahoituksen puitteissa."

----------


## N.N.

Eilen osallistuin puolivahingossa maanantailenkille, joka olikin aloittelijoille kohdennettu. No mikäs siinä, otin vetäjän roolin Pekan rinnalla (Pekka jättäytyi pois ennen Immersbyntietä), joten tuli uudenlainen lenkkikokemus. Immersbyn mäet vedettiin vapaata vauhtia 35 kmh keskarilla, sitten odoteltiin porukka kasaan, kymmenkunta kuskia, joista hitaimpia jäin sitten kipparoimaan, tasoerot olivat sen verran suuret, muut jatkoivat normaalia lenkkivauhtia - loppujen n. 43 kilometrin keskariksi tuli reilut 22 kmh. Tulipa elämäni hitausennätys maantiefillarilla, keskisyke alle sykealueiden... 

Uusien tulokkaiden kannattaa muistaa tsekata https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit...kuntolenkille/ 
Kannattaa ajaa yksin jokunen pidempi lenkki, jotta tietää oman pyöräilykuntotason, ennen kuin lähtee porukan mukaan kuntolenkille. Jos ei pysty ajamaan yksin reilua 23 kmh keskinopeutta vähintään 50 kilometriä, oikeampi porukka saattaa olla Hepon pyöräretkiryhmät https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/pyoraretket/

Ja kokemattomien kuskien kannattaa varautua siihen, että joskus kropan energiat saattavat loppua yllättäen. Sitä varten kannattaa pitää energiageeliä taskussa. Ja ehdottomasti ainakin yksi vesipullo mukaan.

Hyviä kilometrejä! Pyöräilyharrastus kannattaa aloittaa rakentamalla peruskestävyyttä pitkillä matalasykkeisillä lenkeillä.

----------


## snow

> Kannattaa ajaa yksin jokunen pidempi lenkki, jotta tietää oman pyöräilykuntotason, ennen kuin lähtee porukan mukaan kuntolenkille. Jos ei pysty ajamaan yksin reilua 23 kmh keskinopeutta vähintään 50 kilometriä, oikeampi porukka saattaa olla Hepon pyöräretkiryhmät https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/pyoraretket/



Tai sitten tulla mukaan Bembölen torstailenkeille, hitaimpaan ryhmään, jossa ajetaan aina 20-24 km/h keskarilla. Se on oikeasti rauhallinen lenkki, jossa kaikki pidetään mukana. Eikä sanota ettei näin hitaasti voi ajaa maantielenkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Hyvä, että hitaampia ryhmiä löytyy! Saisi niitä olla kyllä enemmänkin, mutta vetäjiä taitaa olla vaikea löytää. Sunnuntaina olisin halunnut ajaa 28 km/h keskarilla, mutta ryhmää ei näyttänyt muodostuvan ja minut saatiin "huijattua" pitkälle lenkille ajamaan vähän kovempaa. Jospa sitä ensi kerralla malttaisi ajaa hitaammassa ryhmässä...

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Mainitsen täälläkin, että olen tehnyt HePon retkipuolelle ehdotuksen, että he tulisivat mukaan ajamaan maanantain ja lauantain (Maunulan majan) lenkkejä, jolloin tarjoittaisiin hitaaampi, lue. retkeilyllisempi (21-23 km/h) vaihtoehto 25-27:n (ja kovakuntoiset jopa enemmän) aloittelijoiden normilenkkimenolle. Vetäjistä, tai oikeammin: _säännöllisistä_ vetäjistä tämä lenkki-/retki-/keskaritarjonta pitkälti riippuu. Jos vetäjiä olisi a) paljon, ja he olisivat vieläpä b) erikuntoisia, lenkkisysteemi toimisi nykyistä paremmin  :Vink: 

Jk. Pidin, _btw_, jo vuosia sitten lajiliitossakin esitelmän "perälaudasta", joka poimisi väsähtäneet ym.
Jjk. Lisään vielä, että nykykunnossa allekirjoittaneen(kin) on lähes mahdotonta ajaa alle 25:n...

----------


## wilier-08

[QUOTE=Pekka Sirkiä;2787175]Moi, Kalevi

Wanhoja kunnon tiistai-/torstailenkkejä pitäisi alkaa ajaa isommalla porukalla, imho. Harmillisesti keskiviikon lenkki on muodostunut niin suosituksi, että se riittänee useimmille. Tiistaina voisi olla esim. useamman seuran "jäsentenväliset", ts. ihan reiluisti pudotuslenkkejä, joilla pääsisi ajamaan "sopivasti" nopeutuvassa/rasitusta lisäävässä porukassa Riipiläntien/Klaukkalan mäkiä.

Kuusi kuskia ilmestyi Vantaankoskelle,joista kaksi Naiskuskia,ajoimme reilun 50km,reipasta vauhtia hyvässä kelissä.

----------


## VPR

> Jjk. Lisään vielä, että nykykunnossa allekirjoittaneen(kin) on lähes mahdotonta ajaa alle 25:n...



Höpö höpö, älä selitä. Ite ajoin kaks viikkoa sitten Bianchi-cupin maantiekisan 43,8 km/h keskivauhdilla ja kummasti silti onnistuin eilen ajamaan myös maantielenkin 19,0 km/h keskivauhdilla.

----------


## Jussi_P

Moi. Ajattelin tänään lähteä lenkille mukaan. Onkohan tuossa Mittatiellä joku tietty paikka, josta lähdetään? Tulen Espoosta autolla paikalle enkä ole tuolta ennen lähtenyt, niin tietää tulla suoraan oikeaan kohtaan. Ajetaanko tänään tuo pidempi vai lyhyempi lenkki?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Liikuttava

> Moi. Ajattelin tänään lähteä lenkille mukaan. Onkohan tuossa Mittatiellä joku tietty paikka, josta lähdetään? Tulen Espoosta autolla paikalle enkä ole tuolta ennen lähtenyt, niin tietää tulla suoraan oikeaan kohtaan. Ajetaanko tänään tuo pidempi vai lyhyempi lenkki?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mittatie 26:n kohdalla on parkkipaikka josta lenkki lähtee. Ajetaan lyhyt lenkki, pitkää lenkkiä ei ajeta käytännössä ikinä(?)

----------


## Jussi_P

Kiitos vastauksesta. Osaan tulla oikealle parkkipaikalle.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkolenkillä n. 45 kuskia. Ajelin  viimeisessä "30 miinus" -porukassa (kolmen muun kuskin kanssa; pienin ryhmä tänään). Alkumatka meni näköetäisyydellä 32:n kanssa, sitten 32 sai "vedon päälle" ja katosi horisonttiin (...okei, alettiin hidastella  :Cool:  mäissä, että saatiin keskari tarpeeksi alas, 28-29:ään ). Yxi kuski siirtyi jo alkumatkasta 32:een, kun rohkaisin häntä, että "isossa porukassa on hyvä peesi"  :Hymy: 

Jk. Vetäjien(kin) kunto kehittyy, ja kenenkään ei tarvitse ajaa alinopeutta, ellei halua. (Muistan vielä hyvin, kun 5-6? vuotta sitten vedin edesmenneen E. Jouhkin kanssa Espoon Girossa keskariryhmää, jossa ajettiin molempien kuntoon nähden alinopeutta... yli 100 km...)

----------


## VPR

> Jk. Vetäjien(kin) kunto kehittyy, ja kenenkään ei tarvitse ajaa alinopeutta, ellei halua.



Miksi sitten lähteä kuntoaan hitaampaan ryhmään jos tarkoituksena on kuitenkin ajaa niin kovaa kun jaloista lähtee?

----------


## Jim717

> Miksi sitten lähteä kuntoaan hitaampaan ryhmään jos tarkoituksena on kuitenkin ajaa niin kovaa kun jaloista lähtee?



Itse kun hieman enemmän harrastan juoksua kuin pyöräilyä ja siinä jonkin verran ikäsarjoissa kisailua, niin juoksussa pyritään nykyään harjoittelua polarisoimaan eli kovat kovaa ja hiljaiset hiljaa. Hiljaisten määrä koko treenistä on ainakin 80 %.

Itse ainakin pyrin tänä vuonna tekemään lähes kaikki pyöräilytreenit pk-treeninä, kun pitäisi saada petrattua puolimaratonin ennätystä. Mielelläni poljen 28-30 ryhmissä. Toisinaan kyllä varsinkin keskiviikon vapaalla osuudella kilpailuvietti voittaa, vaikka ennen sitä päässä kuinka toistaa "nyt sitten hiljaa ja tasaisesti"

----------


## JTJ

Huomenna voisi ajaa Mäntsälään: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13125393

Lähtö klo 10:30 Hakunilasta ja keskinopeus noin 28 km/h.

----------


## Wiszsla

Kiinnostaa - varsinkin tuolla vauhdilla.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Avaan vähän ns. vetäjän toimenkuvaa_: a) ideaalitapauksessa vetäjä ajaa sillä nopeudella kuin haluaa, b) joskus vetäjä joutuu - esim. kuntoilutapahtumissa vetäessään keskariryhmää (tietyllä nopeudella ja/tai aikataululla) - ajamaan jonkun verran hitaammin kuin toivoisi (...mutta ei liian hitaasti  :Vink:  tällöinkäään), c) joskus vetäjä näkee, että esim. hitaampi ryhmä voisi kaivata "paimentamista", jolloin hän jää ajamaan tähän hitaampaan ryhmään (...mutta ei tällöinkään omaan kuntoon nähden liian hitaaseen ryhmään). -- Ylisummaan: Vetäjän tarkoitus on a) ajaa itselle sopivaa vauhtia ja b) yhdistää tämä, jos mahdollista, sopivaan ryhmään. -- Vielä on sellainenkin erikoistapaus, että vetäjä joutuu ajamaan/haluaa ajaa omaan kuntoon nähden liian kovakuntoisessa/-vauhtisessa ryhmässä. Tällöin hän ajaa niin hyvin kuin osaa, eli lepäilee mahdollisimman paljon, jos haluaa päästä maaliin saakka ko. ryhmässä, tai, jos ei halua päästä ryhmässä maaliin, niin käy vetämässä muutaman kerrran liikaa ns. punaisella ja tipahtaa jossain vaiheessa ryhmästä.

Jk.  Olen vetänyt ryhmää, btw, jossa oli tarkoitus ajaa 25:ttä (meitä oli 2  vetäjää), mutta pian huomasimme, että muu ryhmä halusi ajaa 27:aa,  jolloin me vetäjät jäimme ryhmästä  (pitäessämme sinnikkäästi kiinni "speksatusta" 25:stä) matkan edetessä, ja loppuporukka  katosi - ilmeisen tyytyväisenä - horisonttiin   -- Muutaman kerran on käynyt niin, että osa ryhmästä on halunnut ajaa  speksin sijaan ylinopeutta. Tällöin olen päästänyt ko. kuskit  irtiottoryhmäksi, jolloin he ovat kadonneet vähitellen horisonttiin, ja  itse olen jäänyt ajamaan speksin mukaista vauhtia muun ryhmän kanssa. --  Sitten on vielä sellainenkin erikoistapaus, että yxi kuski on  väsähtänyt, jolloin olen jäänyt ajamaan hänen kanssaan "alinopeutta", ja  tsempannut häntä esim. ylämäissä (... tästä on yllättävän paljon apua  väsähtäneelle eli hän tuntee, että häntä ei pelkästään tylysti jätetä.)  -- Ehkä tämä vähän "avasi", mitä kuuluu ns. vetäjän toimenkuvaan. -- _Perustapaus tietysti on, että vetäjä ajaa sellaisessa ryhmässä ja sellaista vauhtia, jossa hän (itsekin) viihtyy_ *
*Jjk. Lisää vetäjiä tarvitaan!!! Tervetuloa ilmoittautumaan, esim., Helsinki VeloTourin "vetäjäpooliin"

----------


## JTJ

Eilen Mäntsälään lähti neljä kuskia ja tänään pidemmälle lenkille kolme kuskia. Porukka on kyllä kovassa kunnossa, kun yli satasen lenkit erittäin tuulisesta kelistä huolimatta menee näköjään aina yli kolmenkympin keskarilla. Mulle olis kyllä sopinut hitaampikin vauhti, mutta porukan fiiliksen mukaan mennään.

Pienissä ryhmissä on kyllä se hyvä puoli, että peesin voi hakea suojan puolelta kunhan vetomies osaa lukea tuulen suunnan oikein. Tänään taisteltiin tuulta vastaan erityisesti paluumatkalla Lepsämän laajoilla peltoaukeilla, joissa nopeus tippui lähelle kahtakymppiä. Vastaavasta Valkjärventiellä myötätuulessa mentiin tasaisella viittäkymppiä ja loivassa alamäessä kuuttakymppiä.

Hieman muokattiin reittiä, kun Vihtijärventie on aika heikossa kunnossa ja kovalla myötätuulella siitä ajaminen olisi tuonut turhaa jännitystä matkaan. Sen sijaan kierrettiin Röykästä Leppälammen ja Nummenpään kautta Selkiin ja sieltä Haimoon kautta takaisin speksatulle reitille. Leppälammen ja Nummenpään välinen tie oli osittain hiekkatietä, mutta mielestäni kuitenkin paremmassa kunnossa kuin Vihtijärventie ja ainakin tällä kelillä miellyttävämpi ajaa.

Kiitokset lenkkikavereille eilen ja tänään, erinomaisia lenkkejä molemmat!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään 28:ssa jälkimmäinen ryhmä (6-7 kuskia) ajeli 29:n keskarilla, ja allekirjoittaneelle kertyi ovelta-ovelle 111 km keskarilla 25,4  km/h. Muuta: Olipa raskas vastatuulilenkki alkumatkan osalta  Muuta epäoleellista: 3860 kcal, 4 h 22 min, nousumetrejä 1815, palautumisaika 85 h... okei, ajattelin käydä lenkillä jo huomenissa  :Cool: 

---
Eilen Maunulan aloittelijoiden lauantailenkki venähti 100 km:iin (25:n keskarilla); tämän yleisön-pyynnöstä-pidemmän version ajoi 3 kuskia (ei-enää-aloittelijoita). --- 

Jk. Siippoon taukopaikan Aurinkosämpylä, _btw,_ sisälsi mukavan yllätyksen: suolakurkkuja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fiber

30+ ryhmälle puolestaan 80lenkki maistui hyvin eikä sitä vastatuulta sitten lopulta niin kauhiast pal ollut. Ainakin minusta tuntui yllättävän helpolta, vaikka tuli oltua jonojen kärkipaikoilla peräti 32 kilometriä (plus loppukiri)*. Meitä lähti 11 ja tauolta maaliin ajoi 9. Elovenakeksini putosi Ojakkalantielle.

* Muistikuvat on yllättävän helppo tarkistaa Stravasta: kadenssi & syke (ja teho, jos mittari on).

----------


## kuovipolku

https://www.mywindsock.com väittää osaavansa kertoa paljonkin asioita tuuliolosuhteista ja niiden vaikutuksesta ajetulla tai speksattavalla lenkillä. Viimeksi mainitusta tosin vain sillä todennäköisyydellä mikä kulloinkin käytettävissä olevalla sääennustuksella on :Cool:  Ilmaisversio kertoo aivan kuten Stravassakin tietenkin vähemmän kuin "Premium"-

Tämänpäiväisestä lenkistä (siirtymineen ) mywindsock kertoo "headwind timea" olleen 53%. Vertailun vuoksi eilisellä lenkillä sitä oli 28% eli sunnuntain reitti ei siinä mielessä ollut kovinkaan optimaalinen - mitä ei tietenkään ole syytä odottaa jo kauden alussa lukkoonlyödyiltä spekseiltä. 

Sitten voi olla niin että (a) iso ja riski mies on vähemmän altis tuulenpuuskille kuin hintelä ja (b) jos korvien väli on virkeässä kunnossa, niin mikään negatiivinen tekijä, oli se sitten vastatuuli, karkeaksi kulunut asfaltti tai vetomiehen nykivä ajotapa, ei pääse vaikuttamaan samalla lailla kuin jos on liikkeellä väsyneempänä ja mieli jopa etsimällä etsii kielteisiä asioita.


Mä en omassa ryhmässä tehnyt kuin yhden vetovuoron ennen kahvitaukoa ja yhden sen jälkeen eikä kumpikaan osunut pahaan vastatuuli- tai sivarirakoon, joten en kommentoi muuten kuin toteamalla että pääsin siinä suhteessa helpolla. Kuitenkin sanoisin että se joka väittää ettei juurikaan huomannut päivän kelissä selvää eroa vähän normaalimpaan 4-5 m/s tuuleen tai ettei kiinnittänyt erityistä huomiota tuulenpuuskien voimakkuuteen on melkoinen valehtelija :Sarkastinen:

----------


## fiber

^kiinnostava linkki. Sen mukaan headwind time oli tosiaan 53% (siirtymineen minullakin), mutta omista vetovuoroistani vain Reuna-Palojoki 5km oli suoraan vastatuuleen. Toki tauon jälkeen kohti Selkiä 4,5 km oli sivuvastaiseen. Siinä ne. Nummenpään ja Lepsämän siivut olivat sivutuulessa tai sivumyötäiseen, ja Luhtaanmäen jälkeen olikin silkkaa myötäistä. 

Vanhaksi mieheksi mulla on varsin aero asento, ja ehkä päivän fiiliskin oli kohdillaan. Lisäksi siirtymällä tuli tunne, että edessä on tosi hankala lenkki. Siihen nähden keli tuntuikin sitten yllättävän iisiltä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...tehkääpä pyöräilijällekin informatiivinen, nopea & helppo kuntotesti (löytyy linkin eli Yleisradion inttijutun lopusta). Testissä on huomioitu myös ikäluokat; so. sopii wanhemmallekin väelle...  :No huh!: 

Jk. Ei, en paljasta tuloksia... sen verran noloja olivat molempien lihaskuntotestien "saavutukset" entiselle urheilijanuarukaiselle...

----------


## wilier-08

> Onko vielä ollut Tiistai lenkkejä Vantaankoskelta,kurvaan kuitenkin sieltä kautta.Kalevi



Samoilla spekseillä tänään,jos poutaa,viime Ti 34km/h

----------


## Wiszsla

Tämän keskiviikkolenkin 13 kuskin 30+-ryhmässä oli vapaan vauhdin osuudella Immersbyn mäen mutkissa sekä muille kuntolenkkiläisille että muulle liikenteelle vaarallista ohittelua. Seikka korostui vielä, kun sekä takaa että edestä oli normaalia enemmän autoliikennettä.  "Kilpailullinen" ohittelu vastaantulevien kaistan kautta mäen mutkassa ei kuulu Hepon kuntolenkeille eikä hyvään lenkkietikettiin ylipäätään. 

Oppi tästä on muun muuassa se, että kun on uusia kasvoja, pitää säännöt sopia ennen lähtöä. Tämä jäi nyt tekemättä. Myös peiliin katsomisen paikka siis.  

Lenkissä oli hyvääkin: keskarit haarukassa 32- n. 34,5.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

30- ryhmän (2-4 kuskia) keskari vaihteli 29-30 (...okei 28,9 Immersbyn jälkeen). Ekstraa: kun oli näin vähän kuskeja, pääsi _erittäin usein_ vetämään (...viihdyinkin kärjessä käytännössä lähes koko matkan  :Hymy:  )

Jk. Komppaan edellistä. Kun tiedetään, että Immersbyn mäissä on ahdasta, etenkin isommalla porukalla, tulee kovakuntoisten siirtyä ennen mäkien alkamista kärkeen, niin turhien ohittelujen määrä vähenee. --> Kun auto tulee vastaan ja olet väärällä kaistalla, iskee ns. paniikki- eli pakoreaktio ja ohjaat päin vieressäsi, oikealla kaistalla ajavia ja tilanteeseen täysin syyttömiä kuskeja sillä seurauksella, että teette pahan kasan - ellei ko. auto ehdi liiskata sinua sitä ennen  :Vihainen:

----------


## fiber

Eilen syttyi ajatus palata näille anaer-lenkeille useamman vuoden tauon jälkeen. Pekan viestin perusteella taitaa olla edelleen hiukan kyseenalaista. Ehkä siellä kirkkaimmassa kärjessä (sub-60min) ajo olisi selkeää, mutta kuinkahan turvallista on alle neljääkymppiä ajavien osalta?

----------


## kuovipolku

Eihän siellä ole taidettu kolaroida vuosiin - eikä onneksi autojen kanssa kertaakaan - ja kahden viime vuoden tapaukset ovat olleet sellaisia triviaaleja keskittymisen herpaantumisesta seuranneita ulosajoja mäkiosuuden loppupuolen loivemmissa alamäkimutkissa?

Mutta tuo Wiszslan kuvauksen kaltainen meininki on aina silloin tällöin ollut pienenä riesana niin kauan kuin minä muistan - eli siitä lähtien kun Immersbyntie sai asfalttipäällysteen ja keskiviikkolenkin reitti siirtyi sille. Joskus on jouduttu huutamaan varoituksia ja joskus on kuulunut komentoja, mutta niin kauan kuin on kuskeja joilla riittää jalkoja paremmin kuin muilla ryhmässä ajavilla tulee sama meininki näyttäytymään valistuksesta ja kurinpitoyrityksistä huolimatta.

Ne jotka tästä lähinnä kärsivät ovat ne jotka ajavat Immersbyntietä muina aikoina (ja pääsääntöisesti fiksusti), muitta saavat silti paikallisten autoilijoiden vihat niskaansa.

Ei kai tähän mitään lääkettä ole? Tai tietysti jos jollain keinolla saataisiin ne hyväjalkaiset (a) menemään Mittatiellä siihen kovempaan ryhmään, (b) menemään keulille jo Massbyntieltä käännyttäessä ja vetämään Immersbyntie riittävän kovaa tai (c) tekemään ohitukset jo Immersbyn tasaisella ja suoralla osuudella (kuten yllä jo kannustettiin tekemään),

----------


## JTJ

> Eilen syttyi ajatus palata näille anaer-lenkeille useamman vuoden tauon jälkeen. Pekan viestin perusteella taitaa olla edelleen hiukan kyseenalaista. Ehkä siellä kirkkaimmassa kärjessä (sub-60min) ajo olisi selkeää, mutta kuinkahan turvallista on alle neljääkymppiä ajavien osalta?



Jos haluat anaer-treeniä, niin sub-60min on sulle ihan sopiva. Eilen niitä ryhmiä oli kolme ja ainakin viimeisessä veto oli niin tasaista, että varmasti olisit pysynyt mukana. Eihän se toki haittaa, vaikka siitä tippuisi. Silloinhan treeni on onnistunut? Keskiviikkolenkeillä on myös se kiva puoli, että takaa tulee seuraava ryhmä, niin ei tarvi ajella yksin kotia.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...jatkan vielä, että sain tänään _suoraa palautetta_ "erään ajoryhmän käyttäytymisestä kevarilla". Siellä ("itäisillä mailla") oli ollut sellainen kolmipyöräinen mopo, jonka ajajalle ekax huudeltiin ja näytettiin kv-käsimerkkejä, ja lopuksi joku neropatti puhalsi juomapullon vedet mopoilijan päälle. Näin siis saamani tiedon mukaan. Jos asialla ei ollut kukaan hepolainen - vaan joku ihan toinen ajoryhmä - niin nostan asian esille vain yleisenä esimerkkinä siitä, miten _ei pidä käyttäytyä_ muita liikkujia kohtaan. 

Yleisenä periaatteena vastaavia tilanteita varten tulisi olla, että vaikka provosoidaan, ei pidä provosoitua. Toki spontaaneja reaktioita liikenteessä ilmenee ajoittain puolin ja toisin, mutta edellä kuvattu käytös ei kuulu pyöräilyyn - ei hepoiluun eikä muuhunkaan ajamiseen.
.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuommoisesta tapauksesta olisi hyvä saada tarkemmat tiedot eli edes suunnilleen missä ja milloin. Nyt tavallaan kaikki itäisillä mailla ajavat porukat saavat saman ikävän leiman.

Jos tapaus sattui esimerkiksi "vähän Vesterskogista itään" tai "siinä tasan seitsemän kieppeillä", saisivat HePoke-kuskit ainakin sen osalta kunnianpalautuksen. Mikäli edes jompi kumpi tiedoista olisi suhteellisen tarkka ja kiistaton, voitaisiin ehkä ohjata palaute niille joita se koskee, sillä nykyäänhän ei sellaista "ajoryhmää" taida ollakaan jossa edes joku ei "olisi Stravassa".

Tässäkin voisi jo tasapuolisuuden vuoksi olla hyvä jos olisi mahdoillisuus kuulla toisenkin osapuolen näkemys tapahtuneesta, vaikka loppulos ei olisi kuin sana sanaa vastaan.


PS Sanomattakin on selvää että Mustavuoren porukasta ei ollut kyse.

----------


## huotah

Hep! Su 12.8. lenkkiin liittyen, huomatkaa että Pirttimäen kahvila on tuolloin suljettu.

----------


## penyeach

> Eilen syttyi ajatus palata näille anaer-lenkeille useamman vuoden tauon jälkeen. Pekan viestin perusteella taitaa olla edelleen hiukan kyseenalaista. Ehkä siellä kirkkaimmassa kärjessä (sub-60min) ajo olisi selkeää, mutta kuinkahan turvallista on alle neljääkymppiä ajavien osalta?



Olen ajellut alkukesän näissä +-tunti-ryhmissä. Subjektiivisesti meno on ollut aikaisempia vuosia siistimpää. En olisi kovin huolissani.

----------


## LOKS

Ehdotus huomiselle lähdölle *Hakunilasta*: Kellokoskelle https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27990827 . Tauko kosken vieressä Kinuskillassa. Muutamia poikkeuksia reitissä HePo:n speksistä, oikaisu Mätäkivenmäessä, Vanhan Unkan ohi (vältetään sepelillä oleva tie) ja Kellokoskella lukion jälkeen vasemmalle Ruukinpolun kautta Kinuskillaan.
*27-28 ryhmän lähtö 10:15. nopeammat 31-32 10:30.* Näin olisimme tauolla yhtäaikaa, jolloin mahdollinen ryhmän vaihto on mahdollinen. Sääennusteen mukaan meillä olisi reipas myötätuuli paluumatkalla.

----------


## Isä nitro

Mainiota ja kiitos LOKSille toimivasta ja toistuvasta viestinnästä. Tulin alustalle kysyäkseni, että olisikohan huomiselle ajoseuraa ja hyvältä näyttää. Itse tähtään ainakin alussa tuohon 27-28 ryhmään.

----------


## J.U.K

Minä myös 27 - 28 ryhmään, pienen tauon jälkeen.

----------


## jorma löhman

Tulen mukaan 27-28 ryhmään. Kiitos LOKSille taas kerran hyvästä ehdotuksesta.

----------


## sjarvenp

Tähtään myös 27 ryhmälähtöön eli yksi lisää tähän porukkaan.

----------


## Jussi_P

Täältä tulee yksi tuohon hitaampaan ryhmään lisää.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikobiker

Hieno ja siisti lenkki oli Hakunilasta tänään. Kiitos Loksille speksistä ja mukavaa, kun järkkäilet näitä! 13 kuskia lähti hitaampaan kyytiin.

Täällä vähän mallia... hikisen kännykameran linssin läpi kuvattuna:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rv...Ft9CZnUOd1V837

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16T...wfHLKxPd410rLd
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Fy...d5UeulIb0i790w
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bk...MBAI3QvV-3zj4q

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

Erinomainen reittivalinta, monet entuudestaan ajamattomat tienpätkät tulivat tutuksi, kiitos! Ja keskarikin näyttää olevansa 28.1, eli juuri speksin mukaan mentiin. Mahtava lenkki!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta (ja V-koskelta) 4 kuskia lentokentän kiertoon, sitten Lahdentien ylitys, Palménilla tauko, Kunkku, Tattarisuo, ja lenkki päättyi tavalliseen tapaan Pohjoisbaanan alkuun (Käpylän asemalle). Keskari vaihteli välillä 26-28, (ovelta-ovelle 25,5), kilsoja about 60.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Vantaankoskelta lyhyempää lenkkiä lähtenyt 33+ -ryhmä sai tauolla vielä yhden myöhästyneen kuskin lisää, kokonaisvahvuus 8 henkeä. Ajo oli siistiä ja ainakin minulle juuri sopivaa; vetomiehenä ja mäissä sai tehdä sopivasti töitä, peesissä levätä. Loppunopeus 34.

----------


## JTJ

Pidemmälle lenkille lähti yllättävän iso porukka. Puhuttiin jo heti alussa, että pitäisi jakaa kahteen osaan, mutta tehtiin jako vasta Tapolan mäkien jälkeen. Olisi ehkä pitänyt jakaa jo ennen sitä, kun se pätkä on aika vaikea ajaa isossa ryhmässä. Jaon jälkeen saatiin sopivan kokoiset porukat ja olikin mukava ajaa pitkästä aikaa parijonossa, kun kerrankin oli riittävästi porukkaa siihen. 

Keskinopeus taisi osua aika hyvin speksiin (noin 32 km/h), mutta välillä mentiin sivutuulessa kieltämättä pikkaisen liian kovilla tehoilla. Siitä tulikin sitten heti asiallaista palautetta. Kivaa oli ja toivottavasti jatkossakin löytyy näin hyvin porukkaa myös pidemmille lenkeille!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

30-ryhmä ajeli 9 kuskin voimin taukopaikalle (ajovauhdeilla 29-32, muutama pätkä nopeamminkin, etenkin myötätuuleen). Tauolta palasin omaa reittiä suoraan V-koskelle "aikataulusyihin vedoten". -- Nurmijärvellä pilvisyys lisääntyi, ja koko reissun ajan oli sopiva  :Cool:  tuulenvire, jolloin kuumuus ei niin tuntunut. Muuta triviaa: ovelta-ovelle 89 km, 3065 kcal, nousua 1691, laskua 1706, huippunopeus 61,2 km/h, palautumisaika 75 tuntia...

Jk. Ja Unkankin sämpylässä oli suolakurkkuja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pidemmälle lenkille lähti yllättävän iso porukka. Puhuttiin jo heti alussa, että pitäisi jakaa kahteen osaan, mutta tehtiin jako vasta Tapolan mäkien jälkeen. Olisi ehkä pitänyt jakaa jo ennen sitä, kun se pätkä on aika vaikea ajaa isossa ryhmässä. Jaon jälkeen saatiin sopivan kokoiset porukat ja olikin mukava ajaa pitkästä aikaa parijonossa, kun kerrankin oli riittävästi porukkaa siihen.



Paljonkos siihen nopeampaan porukkaan jäi ajajia sen jälkeen kun me iloisemmat kuskit muodostimme oman porukan?

Ei se isompikaan porukka olisi mielestäni ollut "liian iso hallittavaksi" - se olisi vain vaatinut hieman erilaisen ajotavan niin vetomiehiltä kuin heitä peesanneiltakin - mutta ihan hyvä (kummallekin ryuhmälle) että jako tehtiin. Kannattaisi tosiaan rauhassa katsoa lähtöpaikalla minkäkokoiseksi ryhmä muodostuu ja tehdä päätös jo siellä (sen sijaan että ensin seisoskellaan ja sitten yhtäkkiä lähdetään liikkeelle).

Tosin sellaisenkin vaikutelman saattoi saada että se haluttiin aikaansaada pian lähdön jälkeen (odottamatta parijonon muodostumista ja jatkamalla ajoa kun peräpää oli jäänyt seisomaan punaisiin valoihin), Vanhalta Nurmijärventieltä kääntymisen jälkeen (kun jatkettiin ajoa ottamatta huomioon sitä että puomin kierto hidasti enemmän peräpäätä) ja Tapolantien mäen jälkeen (kun kenenkään pää ei kääntynyt katsomaan olivatko kaikki mukana Solbackantien laskuun lähdettäessä). Eiväthän tarvittavat kiihdytykset ja keula kiinniajo mahdottomia olisi vaatinut eivätkä vetomiehet millään lailla ylivauhtia vetäneet, tulos vain joka tapauksessa oli että vetomiesten peesissä ajamalla olisi päässyt helpommalla kuin porukan perällä...

(Huom! En nyt puhu itsestäni enkä omista jaloistani. Enkä valita :Cool: )


Hitaammassa porukassa oli seitsemän ajajaa ja reittiohjeita olisi saanut ainakin kolmella kielellä. Reittispeksi oli mukava ja varmasti vielä mukavampi niille joille osa teistä oli kokonaan uusia. Huonoa asfalttia ja kuoppia tietysti oli, muttei milloinkaan liian pitkältä tuntunutta pätkää. 

Rengasrikoiltakin vältytttiin (toisin kuin nopeammassa ryhmässä) ja ainoat tekniset koettiin kun yhden kuskin ketju putosi eturattaalta ja toisen (eli meikäläisen) satulalaukun tarrakiinnitykset osin pettivät. Paluumatkalla Seutulassa tapahtui puolivahingossa jako kahteen, kun osa kääntyi vasemmalle Katriinantielle ja osa jatkoi suoraan Riipiläntietä, murtta kaikki pääsivät yhtä kaikki Vantaankoskelle.

Ai niin, osuihan lenkille se yksi kusipäinen autoilija joka Klaukkalan Kirkkotiellä ensin soitti äkäisesti torvea ja suoritti sitten ohituksen aivan lähietäisyydeltä keulan vierestä eteen leikaten. Porukka ajoi silloin siististi parijonossa (joka ei ollut edes mitenkään turhan leveä), vieressä ei kulkenut pyörätietä, tienkohta oli suora eikä vastaantulijoita ollut eikä tien kapeus tai edes keltainen keskiviiva "pakottanut" ohittamaan minkäänlaista turvaväliä jättämättä. 


Kiitokset kaikille! Muchas gracias a todos!

----------


## Fuuga

> Paljonkos siihen nopeampaan porukkaan jäi ajajia sen jälkeen kun me iloisemmat kuskit muodostimme oman porukan?
> 
> Rengasrikoiltakin vältytttiin (toisin kuin nopeammassa ryhmässä) ja ainoat tekniset koettiin kun yhden kuskin ketju putosi eturattaalta ja toisen (eli meikäläisen) satulalaukun tarrakiinnitykset osin pettivät. Paluumatkalla Seutulassa tapahtui puolivahingossa jako kahteen, kun osa kääntyi vasemmalle Katriinantielle ja osa jatkoi suoraan Riipiläntietä, murtta kaikki pääsivät yhtä kaikki Vantaankoskelle.



Määrä väheni matkan edetessä kuin pyy maailmanlopun edellä. Olisiko alunperin jäänyt 13 kuskia. Yhdeltä paukahti pinna vähän ennen Nukaria ja matkanteko loppui siihen.  Yksi taisi työntää jalkansa suoraksi Jokelan jälkeen, vai lähtikö muuten vain ajamaan yksin kotio päin (Strava Flyby). Fiberillä huomattiin Vanhalla Unkalla - tai no, jo ennen sitä, että takakiekko joustaa sivusuunnassa enemmän kuin painoon nähden pitäisi. Pinnat olivat löysemmällä kuin Biltsikan pyörissä  tehdaskasauksen jälkeen. Fiber jatkoi rauhallisemmin suoraan kotiin kulkematta lähtöruudun kautta(?). Lopuksi meikäläiseltä loppui tehot hieman ennen Katriinantietä ja polkaisin oikean jalkani suoraksi ja rämmin lopun yksin. Vauhdinpidosta kertonee se, että itselläkin oli vielä rämpimisen jälkeen keskari 32,5.

Omasta puolestani kiitos myös. Hauskaa oli vaikka mentiikin pitkän matkaa limiiteillä.

----------


## wilier-08

Vantaankoski Ti klo18 50km 32-34 km/h

----------


## fiber

^koitan tähdätä tuohon.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Mäkin voisin tulla tiistailenkille ehkä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantailenkillä kovakuntoista väkeä  :Hymy:  Ajettiin Immersbyn mäet kahteen kertaan (toisen kerran Boxintien pidennyksen jälkeen). Noin 10 kuskia, yxi ensikertalainen (ajoi mäkiosuudenkin kahdesti). Hyvä vire, kun alkaa olla pian 2000 ajettuna (...okei, 1700, mutta nyt alkaa kulkea  :Leveä hymy:  mäissäkin). 76 km, keskari 25,3, max. 57,9, 2627 kcal, 1766 nousua, 1728 laskua... palautumisaika 63 tuntia... hmmm... voisin ehkä tulla tiistailenkille peesailemaan  :No huh!: 

Jk. Ei, en ehtinyt mukaan, kun 3 päivän ajoputken (250 km) jälkeen piti vähän "huilatakin"... Oliko monta kuskia?

----------


## ArtoR

Eilen Mittatieltä lähti viimeiseen ryhmään 10 pyöräilijää. Voiko olla, että kaikki muut olivat ensikertalaisia, ainakin tuntui porukassa olevan monia, jotka eivät tienneet reittiä. Joka tapauksessa vakioreitti ajettiin. Alussa ei ollut selkeää puhetta tavoitekeskinopeudesta (edellisen ryhmän speksi taisi olla 35). Porvoontien risteykseen minulla ST näytti 31,2 ja perillä Mittatiellä 30,8.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Aika huimaa, että keskiviikkolenkille ei lähde enää 32:a hitaampia ryhmiä. Eilen ryhmät taisivat olla VVV, 40+, 37, 35 ja 32.

----------


## ArtoR

Niinpä. Ja taisi olla itse asiassa niin, että edelliseen laitoin väärin. Ei ollut 31,2, vaan 32,1.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Aika huimaa, että keskiviikkolenkille ei lähde enää 32:a hitaampia ryhmiä. Eilen ryhmät taisivat olla VVV, 40+, 37, 35 ja 32.



Toisaalta hemmetin hienoa että homma ja ennen kaikkea ajajat ovat kehittyneet. Toisaalta täytyy (jonkun) taas lausua ääneen se ajatus ja kysymys että onko samalla tapahtunut joku itseään ruokkiva kehitys joka on jotanut epätoivottuun tulokseen.

Eli onko jossain olemassa ajajia jotka muuten olisivat tulossa mukaan mutta eivät tule koska enää ei entiseen tapaan ole olemassa niitä alle 32-, alle 30-, alle 28- tai alle 26-ryhmiä. joissa keskiviikkolenkki ei olisi ainakaan ensisijaisesti kova tai vauhdikas treeni tai joissa ei putoamista jo ennen Palménin kauppaa, Öljytielle kääntymistä tai viimeistään Bröbölen mäessä tarvitsisi pelätä (vaikka onkin toki totta ettei putoamista tarvitse koskaan pelätä eikä etenkään keskiviikkolenkillä)?  Tai toisin sanoen jossa tavallisempi tai vähemmän ajanutkin kuski voisi ajaa rauhallisesti ja ryhmäajoon keskittyen ja siihen (aluksi tai tauon jälkeen uudelleen) totutellen? 

Tiedän että maanantailenkki Viikistä/Östersundomista on nimenomaan yllä kuvaamani tarkoitukseen suunniteltu ja ajetaan sen mukaisesti, mutta...


No, tämä oli taas sellaista "vakavaa pohdiskelua" jolla ei ole kuin se oma arvonsa. Koska Mittatiellä riittää ajajia joista useimmat ovat kaikesta huolimatta tyytyväisen ja iloisen näköisiä saavuttuaan Uudelle Porvoontiellä ja jotka tulevat Mittatielle kerran toisensa jälkeen , niin sehän on paras osoitus siitä että homma toimii juuri niin kuin pitääkin :Hymy:

----------


## kaveri1200

Eikö enää torstaisin ajeta vantaankoskelta lenkkiä?

----------


## jorma löhman

> Toisaalta hemmetin hienoa että homma ja ennen kaikkea ajajat ovat kehittyneet. Toisaalta täytyy (jonkun) taas lausua ääneen se ajatus ja kysymys että onko samalla tapahtunut joku itseään ruokkiva kehitys joka on jotanut epätoivottuun tulokseen.
> 
> Eli onko jossain olemassa ajajia jotka muuten olisivat tulossa mukaan mutta eivät tule koska enää ei entiseen tapaan ole olemassa niitä alle 32-, alle 30-, alle 28- tai alle 26-ryhmiä. joissa keskiviikkolenkki ei olisi ainakaan ensisijaisesti kova tai vauhdikas treeni tai joissa ei putoamista jo ennen Palménin kauppaa, Öljytielle kääntymistä tai viimeistään Bröbölen mäessä tarvitsisi pelätä (vaikka onkin toki totta ettei putoamista tarvitse koskaan pelätä eikä etenkään keskiviikkolenkillä)?  Tai toisin sanoen jossa tavallisempi tai vähemmän ajanutkin kuski voisi ajaa rauhallisesti ja ryhmäajoon keskittyen ja siihen (aluksi tai tauon jälkeen uudelleen) totutellen? 
> 
> Tiedän että maanantailenkki Viikistä/Östersundomista on nimenomaan yllä kuvaamani tarkoitukseen suunniteltu ja ajetaan sen mukaisesti, mutta...
> 
> 
> No, tämä oli taas sellaista "vakavaa pohdiskelua" jolla ei ole kuin se oma arvonsa. Koska Mittatiellä riittää ajajia joista useimmat ovat kaikesta huolimatta tyytyväisen ja iloisen näköisiä saavuttuaan Uudelle Porvoontiellä ja jotka tulevat Mittatielle kerran toisensa jälkeen , niin sehän on paras osoitus siitä että homma toimii juuri niin kuin pitääkin



Totta kai on tapahtunut se kehitys, että ne kuskit, kuten minäkin, jotka eivät aja hirvittävän tavoitteellisesti tai halua ajaa kilpaa, ovat jättäneet Hepon lenkit ja siirtyneet muihin porukoihin. Ajan vielä satunnaisesti lauantaina, siellä on sopiva porukka ja speksit sovitaan ja ne pitävät riittävän hyvin ja sitten joskus sunnuntaisin, mutta sielläkin on sama pudotusfiilis, joka ei kiinnosta. Onneksi nykyään pystyy perustamaan muita ajoryhmiä jotka sopivat itselle paremmin kuin HePon nykyinen meno.

----------


## jones mäkinen

> Eikö enää torstaisin ajeta vantaankoskelta lenkkiä?



En ole varma, Itse myöhästyin tänään täältä olin 18:18 ja parkkis oli tyhjä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kaveri1200

Odottelin sinne klo 18:10, jonka jälkeen totesin että ei tule ketään

----------


## M. Ouvinen

> Toisaalta hemmetin hienoa että homma ja ennen kaikkea ajajat ovat kehittyneet. Toisaalta täytyy (jonkun) taas lausua ääneen se ajatus ja kysymys että onko samalla tapahtunut joku itseään ruokkiva kehitys joka on jotanut epätoivottuun tulokseen.
> 
> Eli onko jossain olemassa ajajia jotka muuten olisivat tulossa mukaan mutta eivät tule koska enää ei entiseen tapaan ole olemassa niitä alle 32-, alle 30-, alle 28- tai alle 26-ryhmiä. joissa keskiviikkolenkki ei olisi ainakaan ensisijaisesti kova tai vauhdikas treeni tai joissa ei putoamista jo ennen Palménin kauppaa, Öljytielle kääntymistä tai viimeistään Bröbölen mäessä tarvitsisi pelätä (vaikka onkin toki totta ettei putoamista tarvitse koskaan pelätä eikä etenkään keskiviikkolenkillä)?  Tai toisin sanoen jossa tavallisempi tai vähemmän ajanutkin kuski voisi ajaa rauhallisesti ja ryhmäajoon keskittyen ja siihen (aluksi tai tauon jälkeen uudelleen) totutellen? 
> 
> Tiedän että maanantailenkki Viikistä/Östersundomista on nimenomaan yllä kuvaamani tarkoitukseen suunniteltu ja ajetaan sen mukaisesti, mutta...
> 
> 
> No, tämä oli taas sellaista "vakavaa pohdiskelua" jolla ei ole kuin se oma arvonsa. Koska Mittatiellä riittää ajajia joista useimmat ovat kaikesta huolimatta tyytyväisen ja iloisen näköisiä saavuttuaan Uudelle Porvoontiellä ja jotka tulevat Mittatielle kerran toisensa jälkeen , niin sehän on paras osoitus siitä että homma toimii juuri niin kuin pitääkin



Juu, lähinnä huvittuneena mietin aikoja, jolloin 25-ryhmiä jaettiin kahtia ja itsekin mietin uskaltaako lähteä kokeilemaan 28:a. Omalla kohdalla tällä hetkellä lähinnä ärsyttää että esimerkiksi eilinen 37 oli napsun kevyttä, mutta tiedän että 40+ -porukassa olisi tullut noutaja.

----------


## J.U.K

Niin tuollaisia hauskoja muistoja ei taida enää kukaan saada jos nytkin hitain porukka ajoi 32 keskarilla. Noh on  ihan pakko laittaa tähän kommenttia, koska se on tosi iso sääli ....  eikö?

----------


## ArtoR

OT: Alkavat nuo keskinopeudet nousta niin, että kai se maantiepyörä tulee jossain vaiheessa hankittavaksi. ;P

----------


## Jim717

Ehkä 28 ja alle vauhtia toivovien kannattaisi laittaa tänne foorumille kyselyjä ennen keskiviikkolenkkiä siitä, onko muita tulossa hitaisiin ryhmiin.
Voisin ehkä itsekin taas käydä, vaikka nyt on paino juoksutreeneissä ja nuo palauttavat ja PKt pyörällä on helpompi vetää yksin

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Vantaankosken pitkälle lähti vain kolme, ja heistäkin kaksi liittyi lopulta lyhyempää reittiä ajaneeseen nopeampaan ryhmään. Tauolla improvisoitiin n. 20km jatkokierros Nurmijärven kautta, ja siihen lähtivät mukaan lähes kaikki. Ajo oli siistiä ja perillä Vantaankoskella oltiin 33:n keskarilla.

----------


## HibaHaba

Myös pitkän speksin 140-lenkille irtaantuneen soolojuna ajoi siististi ja kuuman tasaisesti; vastamäkiin ei jaksanut puristaa eikä myötämäkiin kiihdyttää ja keskari 30,3. Kotimatkalla loppui vesi ja iski eka kramppi, kotona maistui litra maitoa ja kylmä suihku  :Hymy:

----------


## nikobiker

Sunnuntain hitaimpaan eli "29-30" ryhmään lähti 13 kuskia. Osa jäi jo menomatkalla omille lenkeilleen. Menohaluja oli porukan vauhtiin nähden joko liikaa tai liian vähän. Vantaankoskelle takaisin ajoi 8 kuskia. Speksissä pysytiin ja keskinopeus oli hiukan yli 29. Ajo oli muutenkin siistiä ja mukavaa. Kiitokset kaikille!

----------


## Hannes -60

Tulossa tänään K-mäkeen rauhalliselle iltalenkille, vauhti max. 28km/h.

----------


## Jussi_P

> Tulossa tänään K-mäkeen rauhalliselle iltalenkille, vauhti max. 28km/h.



Minä voisin kans lähteä tuohon vauhtiin, ajellaan sitten vaikka kaksin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.U.K

Ei tartte kaksistaan ajella, minäkin tulen.

----------


## ArtoR

Aioinkin kysyä, tulisiko alle 30 ajajia lenkille tänään. Ei näin kuumalla jaksaisi oikein sykkiä. Eli oletettavasti tulen paikalle. Ja toivottavasti tosiaan max 28.

----------


## Jim717

Yritän ehtiä tuohon max. 28-ryhmään. Jos en tällä viikolla, niin ainakin ensi viikolla, jos hidas ryhmä silloin lähtee

----------


## Wiszsla

28 luultvasti riittäisi hyvin tänään

----------


## mattijutila

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta tänään 32-34 (tjsp.) ryhmässä. Jättäydyin Porvoon tiellä porukasta, kun vaihteet alkoivat pomppimaan oudosti. Pysähdyin ja tarkastin tilannetta, mutten löytänyt isompaa näkyvää vikaa. Vaihde ei vain ollut aivan kohdallaan. Jatkoin matkaa. Ensimmäinen kunnon polkaisu ja takavaihtaja poikki. Olisikohan pikkukivi tms. jumittanut. Kuva tuolla: https://twitter.com/pyorailisinkoha/...31844499906560

Onni onnettomuudessa: bussi 848 ottaa nykyään pyöriä kyytiin. Lisämaksu 5€. Kortti käy. Tämä siis tännekin tiedoksi, jos Porvoon lenkeillä tulee ongelmia.

Lisäksi on hienoa todeta, miten auttavaisia pyöräilijät ovat. Bussia odottaessa useampi kysyi voiko jotenkin auttaa. Esim. yksikin parivaljakko ajoi vauhdilla ohi ja kääntyi takaisin kysymään tarvinko apua. Eipä siinä mitään ollut tehtävissä, mutta lämmitti se silti mieltä.

----------


## Jussi_P

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta ja hyvästä lenkistä ~28 ryhmä. Nyt oli malttia ajella riittävän hiljaa ja ainakin itseäni tämä palveli hyvin. Keskariksi taisi tulla 27,3km/h ja oma keskisyke 127. Juuri siellä alueella, joka eniten kaipaa kehitystä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trollberga

> Onni onnettomuudessa: bussi 848 ottaa nykyään pyöriä kyytiin. Lisämaksu 5€. Kortti käy. Tämä siis tännekin tiedoksi, jos Porvoon lenkeillä tulee ongelmia.



Kiitos tästä, tärkeä tieto, ajatellen seuraavaa kertaa kun Murphyn laki yllättää Uudella Porvoontiellä.

----------


## Hannes -60

28-ryhmä ajeli speksin mukaan. Itselläni K-mäki- Porvoontie keskari 27,9 ja K-mäki-K-mäki 27,5.

----------


## paskalokki

34-porukka lähti yhdeksällä miehellä, viisi ajoi pysäkille muutaman minuutin sisällä. Ensimmäisenä tulleella mittarissa tasan 34 km/h. Boxintiellä kiristettiin vauhtia kun alkoi keskari jäämään alle tavoitteen. Yksi taisi pudota Brobölessä, kahdelta meni rengas ja yhdeltä vaihteet (yllä). Suht koht siistiä ajoa, mitä nyt vetovuorojen suhteen oli välillä vähän epäselvyyttä porukassa tai siitä, mennäänkö jonossa vai kahdessa. Lähtökohtaisestihan jonossa mennään muistaakseni vain Jokivarrentie ja Öljytie, eikö Uusi Porvoontiekin ole aiemmin menty parijonossa..

No porukan harvennettua päätettiin kuitenkin Boxintieltä lähtien mennä jonossa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eikö keskarin pitäisi olla deskriptiivinen eikä preskriptiivinen :Sarkastinen: ? Siis pikemminkin ohjenuora kuin tavoite tai määräys? Ja suhteellinen - siis suhteessa kulloinkiin seuraavaksi nopeampaan ja hitaampaan ryhmään - eikä absoluuttinen? 

Eli jos jostain syystä ollaan jäämässä alle tavoitteen, ei suinkaan tule nostaa vauhtia "yli tavoitteen" vaan pyrkiä ajamaan "tavoitevauhtia", vaikka keskari sitten jäisikin alle sen tavoitteen? Vai ymmärsinkö kuvauksen väärin?



Mutta se mitä varsinaisesti ihmettelen on miten noin pienessä ryhmässä voi tulla epäselvyyttä jostain? Oltiinko siellä täysin haluttomia tai kyvyttömiä normaaliin kommunikaatioon? Olivatko kaikki helteiden kypsyttämiä tai muusta syystä puhumattomia? Vai oliko syyn äkahden eri koulukunnan edustajien peräänantamattomuus?

----------


## ArtoR

> Kiitos lenkkiseurasta ja hyvästä lenkistä ~28 ryhmä. Nyt oli malttia ajella riittävän hiljaa ja ainakin itseäni tämä palveli hyvin. Keskariksi taisi tulla 27,3km/h ja oma keskisyke 127. Juuri siellä alueella, joka eniten kaipaa kehitystä.



Oli hyvä ja speksien mukainen. Itselläni lenkki keskeytyi mäkiosuudella rengasrikkoon. Ajoin vahingossa jonkun kiven yli ja sepä rikkoi renkaan.

Minulla on cyclocross-pyörääni kahdet kiekot, joista toisissa on maantierenkaat ja toisissa leveämmät renkaat työmatka-ajoon. Eilen kotoa lähdettyäni tajusin, etten ollut vaihtanut satulalaukkuun maantierenkaaseen sopivaa sisärengasta. "No, riskillä mennään", ajattelin ja tällä kertaa riski realisoitui. Onneksi sain lainattua sisärenkaan kaverilta. Muussa tapauksessa olisin varmaan tilannut taksin, enkä olisi tajunnut kokeillakaan bussivaihtoehtoa.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Nimellisesti kokoa liian suuret butyylisisuritkin toimivat, tietyissä rajoissa; olen kerran tunkenut 23-milliseen ulkorenkaaseen 28-millisen sisurin. 35-millinen ei ehkä olisi enää mennyt.

Satulalaukun sisällön (tai satulalaukkujen) vaihdoilta voi säästyä myös käyttämällä lateksisia vararenkaita jotka venyvät ongelmattomasti myös leveämpään ulkorenkaaseen.

Ja kaiken varalta voi mukana olla aina myös pikapaikkoja, jotka ovat kehittyneet huimasti niistä ajoista jolloin käyttäjäkokemukset olivat pitkälti kertomuksia siitä miten ne eivät pysyneet juuri ollenkaan. Esimerkiksi Schwalben pikapaikat eivät heti irtoile vaikkla niitä joutuisi laittamaan likaiseen sisuriin pimeässä ja sateessa.

----------


## mattijutila

> Eli jos jostain syystä ollaan jäämässä alle tavoitteen, ei suinkaan tule nostaa vauhtia "yli tavoitteen" vaan pyrkiä ajamaan "tavoitevauhtia", vaikka keskari sitten jäisikin alle sen tavoitteen? Vai ymmärsinkö kuvauksen väärin?
> 
> 
> 
> Mutta se mitä varsinaisesti ihmettelen on miten noin pienessä ryhmässä voi tulla epäselvyyttä jostain? Oltiinko siellä täysin haluttomia tai kyvyttömiä normaaliin kommunikaatioon? Olivatko kaikki helteiden kypsyttämiä tai muusta syystä puhumattomia? Vai oliko syyn äkahden eri koulukunnan edustajien peräänantamattomuus?



Minusta tuntui, että siinä porukassa oli muutama jopa minua kokematomampi ryhmäajaja (mulla takana 4 HePon lenkkiä + opastuskerta + Vätternrundan). Lisäksi se oli keräilyerä niistä jotka eivät halunneet lähteä 36-38 ryhmään, muttei myöskään ajaa alle 30 keskarilla.

Minä en keskareista ja nopeuksista niin välitä, enkä niitä edes ajon aikana tiedä, koska en käytä mittareita. Boxin tiellä kuulin toisen ajajan jupinaa, että mennään turhan hiljaa ja omaan vetovuoroon huusin taakse, että mennäänkö kovempaa. Ainoa mitä kuulin oli joo ja hyvin porukkä näytti seuraavan. 

Ryhmässä oli ehkä kokemattomuudesta johtuvaa hieman heikkoa kommunikaatiota ja kuntoerot näkyivät. Hieman häröä, muttei vaaratilanteita tai edes lähelläkään minusta. Ensi kerralla paremmin. Kunhan saan pyörän kuntoon.

----------


## ArtoR

Kuulinko muuten oikein, että Porvoontiellä jonkun vastaantulleen moottoripyörän selästä huudeltiin meille (siis viimeinen ryhmä) jotain "homoista"?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jussi_P

Kyllä sieltä jotain huudettiin, mutta en saanut selvää mitä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wiszsla

Olin tuolloin jonon kärjessä, ja minusta "saimme kehoituksen ajaa pyörätiellä".

----------


## JTJ

Sunnuntaille löytyy HePon lenkkikalenterista heinäkuun pitkä ja sääennustekin näyttää nyt ihan lupaavalta. Olisiko muita kiinnostuneita? Speksasin alustavasti 250 km reitin Artjärvelle. Vaihtoehtoisesti voidaan tehdä hieman lyhyempi lenkki länteenpäin, jos esimerkiksi sää näyttää siellä paremmalta.

Lähtö olisi klo 9 Vantaankoskelta ja vauhti 30 km/h.

----------


## Pekka Eronen

Liityn seuraan.

----------


## JTJ

> Sunnuntaille löytyy HePon lenkkikalenterista heinäkuun pitkä ja sääennustekin näyttää nyt ihan lupaavalta. Olisiko muita kiinnostuneita? Speksasin alustavasti 250 km reitin Artjärvelle. Vaihtoehtoisesti voidaan tehdä hieman lyhyempi lenkki länteenpäin, jos esimerkiksi sää näyttää siellä paremmalta.
> 
> Lähtö olisi klo 9 Vantaankoskelta ja vauhti 30 km/h.



Huomenna on sen verran lämmintä, että ajetaankin vähän lyhyempi reitti Tammelaan.

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25744822

Taukopaikkoina voisi olla Läyliäinen/Pilpala, Keppanakellari/Loukku ja Vihti/Siippoo.

----------


## mizzu

Ja lähtö klo 9.00 Vantaankoskelta? Tarkoitus on liittyä mukaan pitkälle lenkille.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, lähtö ysiltä, niin saadaan ajaa vähän aikaa viileämmässä.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tulossa yhdeltätoista mestoille. Otan sekä lyhyemmän että pidemmän reitin koneeseen, mutta vois olla pidempi, jos tulis autolla siirtymän.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Hyvä tämä Roosan lyhyempi lenkki keskinopeus noin 28.5km/t.  :Hymy:

----------


## Wiszsla

Pidemmän lenkin hitaamman ryhmän 5-7 kuskin keskari n. 30. Yksi Vantaankoskelta lähteneistä oikaisi n. Järvenpään leveyspiirillä vähän lyhemmälle paluupatkälle. Oikein hyvä, sopuisa lenkki. Kiitos seurasta!

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Nopeammalle pitkälle lähti 16 hengen porukka, joka oli vähän liian suuri, jonka johdosta haitariliikettä oli aavistuksen liikaa. Lenkillä nähtiin kaksi kaatumista, joista toisesta lähdettiin – ei pahasti, mutta kuitenkin – loukkaantuneena ja kalustovaurioiden kera kotiin ja tutkittavaksi. Muuten ajo oli varsin siistiä ja vaihdot pyörivät kivasti. 

Osa reiteistä on niin routavaurioista, että ei ole häpeä pitää pahimmilla osuuksilla vähän välejä.

----------


## JTJ

Pitkälle lenkille lähti kaksi kuskia. Mulla kävi aamulla nolosti, kun töpeksin lähtöpuuhissa ja olin Vantaankoskella 10 minuuttia myöhässä. Onneksi mulla oli Pekan numero, niin laitoin viestiä kotoa lähtiessä. Pekka oli paikalla ajoissa ja ilmeisesti muita ei siis ollut tulossa mukaan. 

Ensimmäinen tauko pidettiin Pilpalassa viehättävässä Lättähattuun rakennetussa kahvilassa. Palvelu tosin oli hienoinen pettymys, kun vettä olisi saanut ostaa vain pienissä alle puolen litran pulloissa, joten päätimme paikallisten vinkistä jatkaa matkaa Räyskälän kyläkaupalle, jossa pidimme myös jätskitauon. 

Matka jatkui siitä sitten Keppanakellariin lounaalle. Ruokaa odotellessa huomasimme, että reitti jatkuu Loukusta suoraan Pusulaan, ja Pekan vaatimuksesta päätimmekin ajaa Antiaistentietä Karkkilaan jatkaen Vanjärven kautta takaisin speksatulle reitille. Saattoi se pari-kolme kilsaa oikaista, mutta Antiaistentie on niin hieno, ettei sitä voinut jättää väliin, kun kerran sinne asti oltiin ajettu. Viimeinen tauko pidettiin Siippoossa Vihdin mäkien jälkeen ja loppumatka menikin mukavasti lähinnä myötätuuleen huilatessa.

Lenkki oli kertakaikkisen upea ja Pekalle erityiskiitos hyvästä seurasta. Hienosti jaksoit vetää, vaikka viime viikonlopun 600 kilsan brevetti taisi painaa hieman jaloissa!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, terveisiä Pohjois-Italiasta  :Hymy:  ...olin siellä viikon "viimeistelyleirillä", ja joka päivä ajettiin 2t:iin jne... Heh, vitsi, vitsi, siis tuo vika  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta asiaan: Ajan maanantailenkillä extra-pidennyksen Spjutsundin kautta, ja varmaan myös mäkiuusinnan Immersbystä paluumatkalla. Muuten ihan normimenoa tiedossa (perusreitti ja Boxin pidennys) näitä haluaville.

Jk. Edellisellä sivulla oli keskustelua HePon kuntolenkkien vauhdittumisesta, ja siitä, että tämä kehitys on osittain haitallista. Olen samaa mieltä, mutta minulle ei ole "taikasauvaa", jolla asiantilan muuttaisin/oikaisisin. Olisi tosi hyvä, jos saisimme pidettyä 25-28:n kuskit mukana ajoissa, mutta tämä ajokausi näyttää nyt menevät siten, että vain maanantain (ja aiemmin torstain /IK-32:n/ Bembölen) lenkeillä on ajettu oikeasti aloittelijoiden vauhdeilla, ainakin alkukaudesta. -- Tiivistän: Ekaxi (a) olen vähitellen siirtymässä sivuun Hepon (jo vuodesta 2002 alkaneesta) "vetovastuusta", kun jengi osaa hoitaa homman (joskin vauhdittuvasti) omatoimisesti. Toiseksi (b) koska olen entinen kilpakuski, minulle(kin) on luontaista ajaa vauhdikkaammin kunnon kehittyessä, josta johtuen (c) en voi määrätä itseäni (aina) ajamaan 25-28:n vauhdeilla, jos ja kun kunto mahdollistaa ajon 3-kymppiä. En voi myöskää määrätä (d) ketään ajamaan 25-28:n vauhdeilla, jos en itsekään "hidastetusti" halua (aina) ajaa. -- Lyhyesti: Ihanteellista olisi, jos 25-28 ajaa haluavat kuskit voisivat itse muodostaa nämä ryhmät. Näin vauhdikkaampaan ajoon kykenevä (lue. haluava) jengi voisi keskittyä itselleen (ja kavereilleen) paremmin sopiviin >30 nopeuksiin, eikä potea syyllisyyttä siitä, että ei tänäänkään ajanut/vetänyt 25/28:n ryhmää.

Jjk. Unohdin mainita lauantain Maunulan majan "25/50+" lähdön, jolla on ollut lähes aina myös aloittelijoita mukana. Siellä on opastettu & ajettu maltillista vauhtia ja lyhyempiä lenkkejä (kuin samaan aikaan ajetuissa Hakunilan "nuarisoajoissa"). -- Jos siis käy vain keskiviikko- ja sunnuntailenkeillä, niin "pistää silmään" 25-28 -ryhmien puuttuminen, joka toki on selvä huononnus aiempiin vuosiin. (Huom! Alle 30:n ryhmässä voidaan ajaa 28-29, ja on ajettukin. Samoin etenkin hitaammissa ryhmissä on erikuntoisia kuskeja, minkä huomaa siitä, että vetäjien nopeudet vaihtelevat; ylinopeuksista joskus valitetaan jälkeenpäin, alinopeuksista harvemmin.)

----------


## JTJ

> Osa reiteistä on niin routavaurioista, että ei ole häpeä pitää pahimmilla osuuksilla vähän välejä.



Kannattaa myös etukäteen varoitella, jos tietää jonkin tienpätkän olevan huonossa kunnossa. Teidän ajamalla lenkillä ainakin Järventaustantiellä ja Valkjärventiellä (pohjoiseenpäin mennessä) on aika pahoja kuoppia. Valkjärventiellä on mennyt ainakin pari rengasta tänä kesänä niillä lenkeillä, joissa olen ollut mukana.

----------


## HibaHaba

Huhuilen huomiselle tiistaille, josko saataisiin Vkoskelta min. 4 kuskin juna 34-36 vauhtiin... vaikka perinteinen Nukari-Roosa akseli pohjoiseen varioiden.

----------


## Bempster

> Huhuilen huomiselle tiistaille, josko saataisiin Vkoskelta min. 4 kuskin juna 34-36 vauhtiin... vaikka perinteinen Nukari-Roosa akseli pohjoiseen varioiden.



Tässä yksi tulossa


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## Hannes -60

​​​​ABC Hyvinkää palvelee automaattiasemana, liikennemyymälä suljettuna toistaiseksi
10.1.2018: HOK-Elanto rakentaa Hyvinkäälle uuden rakennuksen syyskuussa 2017 palaneen ABC:n tilalle.Rakennustyöt alkavat mahdollisimman pian rakennusluvan myöntämisen jälkeen ja tavoiteaikataulun mukaan avajaiset voitaisiin pitää syys-lokakuussa 2018. 

Su 29.7. reitit speksattu Hyvinkään ABC:lle, mutta paikka on suljettu. Tien toisella puolella Teboilin huoltoasema, josta varmaan löytyy juotavaa ja purtavaa.

----------


## YocceT

Joo, eikä Kaltevantietäkään kannata ajattaa, siinä oli viikko sitten pitkältä pätkältä sora/sepelipinta. (29.7 pidempi lenkki on piirretty tuota kautta.)

----------


## Jabbar

Täältä tulee toinen Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## HibaHaba

> Huhuilen huomiselle tiistaille, josko saataisiin Vkoskelta min. 4 kuskin juna 34-36 vauhtiin... vaikka perinteinen Nukari-Roosa akseli pohjoiseen varioiden.



Ja kellonaikahan on se standardi eli 18:00. Lisäkseni ainakin kolme jo ilmoittautunut eri kanavia pitkin, eli hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantaina ajettiin "aloittelijoiden", 12 kuskia, kera (...okei, yxi oli oikeasti aloittelija, mutta hänkin hyvässä kunnossa) extra-pidennetty reitti: Boxintieltä jatkettiin suoraan Spjutsundintielle, 10 km, kääntöpisteenä merenrannan laituri (...olisi vielä voinut treenata triathlonin uintiosuutta  :Vink:  ). Yhteensä matkaa kertyi hulppeat 89 km (siirtymineen 95 km). Kiitos osallistuneille  :Hymy:  (noin puolet). 

Jk. Ajelin reissun yhdellä vesi(!)pullolla - älkää, lapset, tehkö tätä kotona! - ja täysin ilman lisäenergiaa ja/tai suolaa. Kun vielä paluumatkalla "revittelimme" pienemmällä joukolla Immersbyn mäet toiseen (!) kertaan, niin tuli tehtyä perinteinen ns. tyhjennysharjoitus ensi viikonlopun kuntoajoa (jo 13. kerta) varten.

Jjk. ...josta, _btw_, kahdeksan vuotta wanha (...tosin sama meno tänäkin vuonna) tsemppivideo: https://vimeo.com/13838234

----------


## mikone

Onko keskiviikkolenkille tulossa hitaampia kuskeja tällä viikolla? Keskari voisi olla luokkaa 26-28. Olen käynyt muutaman kerran maanantailenkeillä, keskiviikkoisin en, mutta reitti on tuttu.

----------


## Jim717

Minä voisin tulla hitaalle lenkille keskiviikkona

----------


## fiber

Stravassa oli puhetta josko tulisin tänään kiskalle. Selkä ei kestä täysipainoista ajoa, joten menen omalle lenkille.

----------


## HibaHaba

> Ja kellonaikahan on se standardi eli 18:00. Lisäkseni ainakin kolme jo ilmoittautunut eri kanavia pitkin, eli hyvältä näyttää.



Vkoskelta starttasi viisi kuskia sateen raikastamalle reitille. Hienoa vetoa kaikilta ja onnellisesti päästiin maaliin, rapiat 70km Palojoki-Nukari-Roosan kulma-Palojoki-Lahela -kahdeksikko, ja 36.7 keskari Katriinantien päähän ennen Kehä-III:sta. Kiitokset kuskeille!

----------


## Bempster

> Vkoskelta starttasi viisi kuskia sateen raikastamalle reitille. Hienoa vetoa kaikilta ja onnellisesti päästiin maaliin, rapiat 70km Palojoki-Nukari-Roosan kulma-Palojoki-Lahela -kahdeksikko, ja 36.7 keskari Katriinantien päähän ennen Kehä-III:sta. Kiitokset kuskeille!



Kiitokset erinomaisesta lenkistä! Kovaa oli meno, spot on.


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## ArtoR

> Minä voisin tulla hitaalle lenkille keskiviikkona



Minä myös, jos vaan ehdin töistä pois ajoissa.

----------


## Jim717

Hitaimmassa keskiviikkolenkin porukassa oli mukana pari keskiviikkolenkin ensikertalaista. Kuitenkin sen verran hyväkuntoisia, että vauhti ei tuottanut mitään ongelmia. Leppoisasti poljettiin ja vapaan osuuden jälkeen keskari oli 30.2.
Hienossa säässä hyvällä porukalla kaikin puolin hienosti sujunut lenkki
Itselläni keskisyke oli 122 eli pyöräilyllä saa tehtyä hienosti eilisen VK-juoksulenkin palauttavan. Niveletkin tykkää polkemisesta

----------


## mikone

Hitaimman ryhmän vauhti oli juuri sopivaa. Tasaista ja hyvää ajoa. Kiitos kaikille! Uskallan tulla toistekin.  :Hymy: 

Sitten pitäisi keksiä viikonloppuohjelmaa. Mikä on ollut tilanne Hakunilan lenkeillä? Löytyykö sieltä rauhallisen vauhdin (=reilusti alle 30) kuskeja?

----------


## ArtoR

Kiitos, mukava lenkki oli viimeisessä ryhmässä. Perillä Mittatiellä (jonne kahdeksasta ryhmässä olleesta kuskista ajoi neljä) keskinopeus oli minun ST:ni mukaan 29,8. Yksi ketjujen putoaminen oli matkalla, mutta rengasrikoilta säästyimme.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Lyhensin Stravassa *keskiviikkolenkin vapaan vauhdin segmenttiä* loppupäästä noin 400 metriä. Segmentti loppuu nyt vikan mäen päälle, missä on mutka vasempaan ja loiva alamäki Uudelle Porvoontielle alkaa. 

Alamäki on nykyään aika pomppuinen, eli voi rullailla sen rauhassa jos sattuu olemaan esim. huonovointinen lenkin loppua kohden. Lisäksi tuo on ainakin nopeammille ryhmille mielekkäämpi, sillä tuo segmentin pätkä ajetaan monesti hyvinkin kilpailunomaisesti.

Ajoista lähti noin 30 sekuntia.

----------


## LOKS

Lauantain lenkki Hakunilasta poikkeuksellisesti klo *8:00.* Ehdimme ennen pahinta hellettä takaisin. Sääennusteen mukaan on voimakasta itätuulta, joten Porvoon suunnasta on kiva "loikotella" takaisin. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28173994 .Keskari n.27. Nopeammin ajaville lisälenkki Hinsbyn ja Boxintien kautta.

----------


## LOKS

Hakunilasta starttasi 7 aamuvirkkua. Meno Porvooseen pilvisessä säässä. Paluumatkalla hetkittäin aurinko pääsi paistamaan pilviverhon välistä, muistuttaen kuinka tukalaa helle sää voisi olla. Keskari pysyi lähes sovitussa 27 km/h (hieman yli). Kiitos erityisesti lähes koko matkan vetäneille. Meno oli tasaista ja turvallista.

----------


## Hannes -60

Huomenna tarjolla lenkki Järvenpään kulmakonditoriaan.
Lähtö V-koskelta klo 9. Reitin mitta n.85km ja vauhti maltillinen 25-26km/h.

----------


## Bempster

> Huomenna tarjolla lenkki Järvenpään kulmakonditoriaan.
> Lähtö V-koskelta klo 9. Reitin mitta n.85km ja vauhti maltillinen 25-26km/h.



Onko tämä se varsinainen hepolenkki vai onko myös klo 11 lenkki?



Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## Hannes -60

Tämä on oma viritys. Virallinen HePo lähtee klo 11.

----------


## kuovipolku

https://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/ -> "Sunnuntai klo 11:00 Vantaankoski, tasainen, reitit vaihtelevat viikoittain, useita nopeusryhmiä" ->

29.07. 

95 km Hyvinkää ABC  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13162060

125 km Hyvinkää ABC https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13162097

----------


## jones mäkinen

Hyvä tämä Hyvinkään 30+ vauhtinen lenkki. 95km, Kiitoksia

----------


## HibaHaba

Hyvin ja kuumasti meni myös pidempi lenkura. Saimme kasaan mainion 7 kuskin tiimin, ja nopea  telaketjukin pyörähti luontevasti käyntiin kovilla vastatuulipätkillä. Reittiä piti hieman säätää Hyvinkään jälkeen; Kaltevantiellä oli asfaltti vaihtunut soralle tuntemattomalta pituudelta, joten palasimme takaisin Rantakulmantielle. Petri suunnisti meidät kätevästi Jokelan kautta takaisin reitille. Matka noin 128km ja nopeus himpun vajaa 32. Kiitos kaikille, sitkeästi ajoitte helteessä!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Terveisiä Kaakonkulmalta  :Hymy:  Kolmastoista (13.) "Jomma" takana; ylirasituksesta toipuminen edessä...  :No huh!: 

Jk. Kilometreis' lyhyt, mutt' muutoin kohtalokas vauhdinjakomoka: erehdyin roikkumaan parempikuntoisten peesissä turhan pitkään (= heivasin vasta 3. mäessä vapaan vauhdin alkamisen jälkeen...). Muutamaa vuotta nuarempana olen palautunut melko pian (vastaavasta), mutta nyt tipahdin saman tien parinkin hitaamman ryhmän läpi "sukkana". Loppumatkasta meno normalisoitui (lue. sain krampit poistumaan hiljentämällä riittävästi), mutta mistään normaalisuorituksesta ei voi puhua. -- Hyvää oli se, kuten ennenkin, että Haminan-Miehikkälän-Virojoen tiet ovat todella loistavassa  :Leveä hymy:  ajokunnossa; ei reiän reikää eikä railon railoa!!! Oikeastaan vasta muutama kilometri ennen Haminaan paluuta törmäsin samanlaiseen asvaltiin, kun on normikuntoinen pk-seudun tienpäällys. -- Tokax vielä, että kun ajelin "retkivauhtia", ehti maisemista ja sopivasti vaihtelevasta maastosta (taajaan pieniä, mutta loivia mäkiä; etenin Virojoen ja Haminan välisellä ns. museotiellä) nauttia täysin siemauksin  :Cool:   :Hymy: 

Jjk. ...ja matkaahan kertyi 90+18+18 = 126 km.

----------


## fiber

Ensi sunnuntain reitti näyttää kulkevan Lepsämänjoentietä. Huomasin tänään, että sen silta on nyt remontissa, ja siitä pääsee vain varovasti kapeaa lankkusiltaa kävellen.

----------


## YocceT

Ja Selki-Lepsämä  -tiekin on remontissa. 
https://www.nurmijarvenuutiset.fi/ar...aa-heinakuussa

----------


## Jim717

Olen menossa Keskiviikkolenkille hitaimpaan ryhmään. Viime viikolla keskari oli hitaimmassa n. 30 vapaan osuuden jälkeen, mutta hitaampikin käy jos joku haluaa hitaammin mennä

----------


## mikone

Minä tulen myös hitaimpaan ryhmään.

----------


## Forestmanni

Koska Siippoon Nesteen lenkillä on aika paljon tietöitä, niin olisiko mahdollista sopia täällä foorumilla, että ajetaan esim. Unkka? Porukka voisi varautua lataamalla oikean lenkin GPS:ään ja tilanne lähtöpaikalla olisi helpompi.

_"Uudenmaan ely-keskus parantaa Lepsämästä Vihdin Selkiin ulottuvaa Selintietä (maantie 11321) noin kahdeksan kilometrin matkalta. " (Nurmijärven uutiset)_

----------


## alppu

Äsken kävin ajamassa Selin tien Lepsämä - Selki, ei ollut vielä töitä aloitettu, ei edes ensimmäistä työkonetta tuotu paikalle.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Lähdin tänään Vantaankoskelta päivän kuntoon nähden ihan liian kovaan ryhmään. Kiersimme kuuden hengen porukalla 120 km lenkin Vihtiin. Lähtöpaikalla sovimme 32 km/h keskarista, mutta matkavauhti taisi tästä hieman ylittyä. Keskinopeus ei sinänsä ollut ongelma, mutta ylämäet ajettiin aivan liian kovaa. Vihdissä sovimmekin, että ajan yksin loppumatkan ja sen jälkeen pyöräily tuntuikin taas mukavalta, kun sai ajaa ylämäet omaa vauhtia eikä tarvinnut yrittää rimpuilla muiden perässä  :Leveä hymy: .

Ohitin biotekniselle jääneen ryhmän jonkun kymmenen kilometrin ajon jälkeen ja ryhmä otti minut taas kiinni Veikkolassa. Loppumatka ajettiin yhdessä, paitsi Jari ajoi suoraan Veikkolasta Bemböleen, kun halusi ilmeisesti välttää Lapinkylän ja Oitmäen väliset tietyöt. HUOM: Kannattaa tosiaan kiertää tuo pätkä, jos ei halua ajaa mäkistä soratietä hiljaa autoletkan perässä. Liikenneviraston mukaan siihen rakennetaan kevyen liikenteen väylää, ja tietyö jatkuu koko loppuvuoden.

Muille porukassa mukana olleille palautteena sanoisin, että ainakin aiemmin HePon sunnuntailenkeillä on ollut tapana ajaa tasaisella teholla. Joskus näillä pidemmillä lenkeillä on tosin vedetty tiettyjä mäkisegmenttejä vapaalla vauhdilla ja kerätty porukka kasaan segmentin jälkeen. Silloin kukin voi valita, ajaako segmentin tasaisella teholla vai vetääkö niin kovaa kuin jaloista lähtee  :Leveä hymy: . Segmentin jälkeen on jatkettu taas tasaisella teholla.

Jos haluaa ajaa vaihtelevammalla teholla, niin sellaisiakin lenkkejä pääkaupunkiseudulta löytyy. Esimerkiksi tänään olisi ollut myös CCH:n lenkki klo 10 Tammiston Mäkkäriltä ja eilinen Mustavuoren porukkalenkki oli myös aika vaihteleva. Myös HePon keskiviikkolenkkien vapaassa vauhdissa voi käydä kokeilemassa, jos kaipaa vauhdikkaampia ja kehittävämpiä treenejä. Tosin tasaisellakin teholla kannattaa opetella ajamaan, kun se on tehokkainta, jos haluaa ajaa pitkään ja kovaa vauhtia.

----------


## ArtoR

Tänään alle kolmenkympin ryhmää Mittatieltä?

----------


## Jim717

Minä en pääse tänään hitaaseen. Ensi viikolla sitten

----------


## Wiszsla

30plus-ryhmässä 10 kuskia. Siistiä ajoa. 

Arvostelin heinäkuun alun keskiviikkolenkillä vaarallista ajoa vapaan vauhdin mäkiosuudella, kun osa kiihdyttäjistä lähti kärkeen toisen mäen juurella vastaantulevien kaistalta. Tänään sellainen vältettiin sopimalla, että kiireiset ryhmittyivät letkan kärkeen jo tasaisella 300-400 m ennen ensimmäistä mäkeä. Hyvin toimi. Ei varmasti ole uusi tapa eikä minun keksimäni (kiitos Jouko ehdotuksesta tänään!), muttei sillä ole väliä, jos saadaan ajosta turvallisempaa ja mukavampaa.

----------


## jaru

Tarjolla CC tai maantielenkki - samaa "ylämäet ajettiin aivan liian  kovaa" meininkiä ja/tai "pitkään ja kovaa vauhtia" tai sitten  sightseeing-vauhtia.






> Lähdin tänään Vantaankoskelta päivän kuntoon nähden ihan liian kovaan ryhmään. Kiersimme kuuden hengen porukalla 120 km lenkin Vihtiin. Lähtöpaikalla sovimme 32 km/h keskarista, mutta matkavauhti taisi tästä hieman ylittyä. Keskinopeus ei sinänsä ollut ongelma, mutta ylämäet ajettiin aivan liian kovaa. Vihdissä sovimmekin, että ajan yksin loppumatkan ja sen jälkeen pyöräily tuntuikin taas mukavalta, kun sai ajaa ylämäet omaa vauhtia eikä tarvinnut yrittää rimpuilla muiden perässä .
> 
> Ohitin biotekniselle jääneen ryhmän jonkun kymmenen kilometrin ajon jälkeen ja ryhmä otti minut taas kiinni Veikkolassa. Loppumatka ajettiin yhdessä, paitsi Jari ajoi suoraan Veikkolasta Bemböleen, kun halusi ilmeisesti välttää Lapinkylän ja Oitmäen väliset tietyöt. HUOM: Kannattaa tosiaan kiertää tuo pätkä, jos ei halua ajaa mäkistä soratietä hiljaa autoletkan perässä. Liikenneviraston mukaan siihen rakennetaan kevyen liikenteen väylää, ja tietyö jatkuu koko loppuvuoden.
> 
> Muille porukassa mukana olleille palautteena sanoisin, että ainakin aiemmin HePon sunnuntailenkeillä on ollut tapana ajaa tasaisella teholla. Joskus näillä pidemmillä lenkeillä on tosin vedetty tiettyjä mäkisegmenttejä vapaalla vauhdilla ja kerätty porukka kasaan segmentin jälkeen. Silloin kukin voi valita, ajaako segmentin tasaisella teholla vai vetääkö niin kovaa kuin jaloista lähtee . Segmentin jälkeen on jatkettu taas tasaisella teholla.
> 
> Jos haluaa ajaa vaihtelevammalla teholla, niin sellaisiakin lenkkejä pääkaupunkiseudulta löytyy. Esimerkiksi tänään olisi ollut myös CCH:n lenkki klo 10 Tammiston Mäkkäriltä ja eilinen Mustavuoren porukkalenkki oli myös aika vaihteleva. Myös HePon keskiviikkolenkkien vapaassa vauhdissa voi käydä kokeilemassa, jos kaipaa vauhdikkaampia ja kehittävämpiä treenejä. Tosin tasaisellakin teholla kannattaa opetella ajamaan, kun se on tehokkainta, jos haluaa ajaa pitkään ja kovaa vauhtia.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ väelle, miksei nuaremmillekin, mielenkiintoista katsottavaa on tilasto ns. tunninajosta eri ikäluokkien ajamana; löytyy (engl.) Wikipediasta, ko. nettisivun loppupäästä  :Hymy:  ...huomatkaa, että vasta 7-kymppisillä wauhti alkaa laskee alle 4-kympin... siis näillä teräsvaareilla, eli ikäluokkansa ehdottomalla pyöräilyeliitillä (joista suurin osa lienee menestynyt kisaamisessa nuarempanakin, ks. esim. Norman Alvis, s. 1963):

Men's UCI Masters best performances [-- Heti tämän listauksen perässä on naisten vastaavia ikäluokkatuloksia --]

Best Performances

Age 30–34
Age 35–39
Age 40–44
Age 45–49
Age 50–54 (mm. em. Norman Alvis(in haastattelu parin vuoden takaa Cyclingnews'issä)
Age 55–59
Age 60–64
Age 65–69
Age 70–74
Age 75–79
Age 80–84
Age 85–89
Age 90–94
Age 100–104  :Cool: 
Age 105+  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Ipa

> 30plus-ryhmässä 10 kuskia. Siistiä ajoa. 
> 
> Arvostelin heinäkuun alun keskiviikkolenkillä vaarallista ajoa vapaan vauhdin mäkiosuudella, kun osa kiihdyttäjistä lähti kärkeen toisen mäen juurella vastaantulevien kaistalta. Tänään sellainen vältettiin sopimalla, että kiireiset ryhmittyivät letkan kärkeen jo tasaisella 300-400 m ennen ensimmäistä mäkeä. Hyvin toimi. Ei varmasti ole uusi tapa eikä minun keksimäni (kiitos Jouko ehdotuksesta tänään!), muttei sillä ole väliä, jos saadaan ajosta turvallisempaa ja mukavampaa.



Olin itse ajamassa tässä ryhmässä enkä täysin pitänyt kokemastani  (syynä osin se, että olin liikkeellä "huonolla jalalla"). Mielestäni veto oli vetomiehestä riippuen epätasaista: välillä mäkeen himmattiin liian aikaisin ja toisinaan vedettiin turhan lujaa. Lisäksi paikkapaikoin  (esim. Jokivarrentiellä) ajettiin turhankin hiljaa. Massbyntien ja Immersbyntien risteyksessä oli vaaran paikka, kun meidän ryhmästä oikaistiin väärälle kaistalle ja vastaan tuli SV:n maantiekisaan osallistuja. 
Tuo kehoitus nopeimmille kuskeille siirtyä hyvissä ajoin keulille ennen Immersbyyn mäkiä oli hieno juttu!

----------


## alppu

> Tarjolla CC tai maantielenkki - samaa "ylämäet ajettiin aivan liian  kovaa" meininkiä ja/tai "pitkään ja kovaa vauhtia" tai sitten  sightseeing-vauhtia.



Tänään en pääse, mutta onko huomenna perjantaina mitään?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trollberga

> Heti tämän listauksen perässä on naisten vastaavia ikäluokkatuloksia



Molly Shaffer Van Houweling (s. 1973) on hurja mimmi: hän on paitsi ajanut tunninajossa 46.273 metriä – ja oli muutaman kuukauden ajan 42-vuotiaana naisten maailmanennätyksen haltija, kunnes vuotta nuorempi Bridie O'Donnell rikkoi ennätyksen tammikuussa 2016, – myös oikeustieteen professori ja tiedekuntansa dekaani UC Berkeleyssä: ks. Wikipedia.

P.S. Seuraavan kerran kun miespyöräilijää, alle tai yli viisikymppistä, nolottaa hävitä naiselle, kannattaa muistaa että aika hemmetin harva mies pystyisi ajamaan nopeimmallakaan velodromilla, nopeimmallakaan pyörällä yhtä pitkälle tunnin aikana kuin tämä professorisnainen. Ei ole häpeä hävitä paremmalleen.

----------


## jaru

> Tänään en pääse, mutta onko huomenna perjantaina mitään?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wiszsla

> Olin itse ajamassa tässä ryhmässä enkä täysin pitänyt kokemastani  (syynä osin se, että olin liikkeellä "huonolla jalalla"). Mielestäni veto oli vetomiehestä riippuen epätasaista: välillä mäkeen himmattiin liian aikaisin ja toisinaan vedettiin turhan lujaa. Lisäksi paikkapaikoin  (esim. Jokivarrentiellä) ajettiin turhankin hiljaa. Massbyntien ja Immersbyntien risteyksessä oli vaaran paikka, kun meidän ryhmästä oikaistiin väärälle kaistalle ja vastaan tuli SV:n maantiekisaan osallistuja. 
> Tuo kehoitus nopeimmille kuskeille siirtyä hyvissä ajoin keulille ennen Immersbyyn mäkiä oli hieno juttu!



Halusin kiinnittää omassa viestissäni huomion vain lopun mäkiin enkä puuttunut muuhun. Kuvasit lenkin ongelmat jo yllä, mukaan lukien tuon tiukan kohtaamisen Immersnbytielle käännyttäessä; siinä meidän kärjen olisi pitänyt varoittaa vastaantulijasta selvemmin.   Kenties liian hiljainen vauhti omalla vetovuorollani johtui ainakin Boxintiellä siitä, että takaa pyydettiin vauhtia hiljentämään.  Boxintien alamäet vedimme tarkoituksella reippaasti, jotteivät takana tulevat joudu liikaa käyttämään vapaaratasta.  En usko että koskaan saadaan kaikkia täysin tyydyttävää ratkaisua, mutta yleensä mitä enemmän asioista sovitaan etukäteen ja myös pysytään sovitussa, sitä parempi.

----------


## JTJ

Onkohan huomenna jotain pk-lenkkiä Hakunilasta? Voisin lähteä vaikka Porvooseen tai Monninkylään.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Onkohan huomenna jotain pk-lenkkiä Hakunilasta? Voisin lähteä vaikka Porvooseen tai Monninkylään.



Miksi mennä Hakunilaan kun voi tulla Mustavuoreen? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Tarjolla CC tai maantielenkki - samaa "ylämäet ajettiin aivan liian  kovaa" meininkiä ja/tai "pitkään ja kovaa vauhtia" tai sitten  sightseeing-vauhtia.



 Onko päätetty CC/maantie puolesta sekä meiningistä?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Wiszsla

Kiinnostaa pk-lenkki Hakunilasta. Vai minkälaista vauhtia Mustavuoresta ajetaan?

----------


## JTJ

Voisin tulla Mustavuoreenkin. Mun vauhti on ainakin maltillinen. Jos muut ajaa kovempaa, niin jättäydyn omalle lenkille.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ketkä muut? Mustavuori on yhtä kuin me ajajat eikä ketkään mystiset "muut" :Sarkastinen:  Eli ainakin kaksi rauhallisen vauhdin kuskia olisi näillä näkymin huomenna tulossa Hakunilan kautta. Ihan sama millä nimellä lenkkiä kutsuttaisii, mutta yhdessä olisimme vahvoja paluumatkallakin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JTJ

Joo, siihen viime viikkoiseen vauhtileikittelyyn en nyt tällä kertaa kyllä lähtis mukaan. Täytyy säästellä itteä ensi viikkoon ja ajaa ihan oikeasti maltillisesti huomenna.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen 10.30 Hakunilaan joka tapauksessa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Joo, siihen viime viikkoiseen vauhtileikittelyyn en nyt tällä kertaa kyllä lähtis mukaan. Täytyy säästellä itteä ensi viikkoon ja ajaa ihan oikeasti maltillisesti huomenna.



Jotain aivan sairaan huvittavaa siinä että jos noin kaksi kertaa kaudessa joku suhteellisen kisakuskivoittoinen porukka tulee kuin jonkun viidakkorummun kutsumana Mustavuoreen ja ajetaan jokseenkin poikkeuksellinen Mustavuoren lenkki, niin eikös joku niistä penteleistä rupea sitten jälleen kerran ylläpitämään myyttiä Mustavuoren hirveistä vauhtilenkeistä joille ei kannata edes ajatella lähtevänsä mukaan jos ei jo etukäteen halua jäädä omalle lenkille tai tulla mukaan vain roikkumaan epätoivoisesti kunnes putoaa ja jätetään yksin selviytymään...

...mutta tehkää ihan miten haluatte :Hymy:  Ja voihan siinä käydä niin että Mustavuoresta lähteekin expressjuna joka pysähtyy vasta Lapinjärvellä :No huh!:

----------


## penyeach

Taidan yritää tulla Hakunilaan, Mustavuoren vauhteihin ei ole mitään asiaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Taidan yritää tulla Hakunilaan, Mustavuoren vauhteihin ei ole mitään asiaa.



Pakko vähän kommentoida tätä. Mustavuoressa ei ole tosiaan mitään vauhtiryhmiä, vaan se riippuu paikalle saapuvista. Eli jos haluaa ajaa aina 29.5km/h keskarilla, niin se ei tosiaan välttämättä joka kerta onnistu.

----------


## JTJ

Niin, Mustavuoressa ajetaankin ihan miten sattuu  :Leveä hymy: . Koskaan ei voi tietää, mitä on luvassa. Jotenkin olen tänä kesänä onnistunut saamaan näiltä lenkeiltä aina juuri sitä mitä olen hakenutkin. Pari kertaa kovia lenkkejä ja pari kertaa rauhallisempia. Tänään ajettiin tasaisesti 29,5 km/h (tai saattoi se olla vähän ylikin) ja ainakin minä tykkäsin kovasti, erityisesti itselle uusi reitti Löparöhön oli oikein kiva pätkä. Loppumatkasta Boxintiellä kokeiltiin ajaa nopealla telaketjulla ja ihan hyvinhän sekin pyöri pienen alkukangertelun jälkeen.

----------


## Trollberga

> Pakko vähän kommentoida tätä. Mustavuoressa ei ole tosiaan mitään vauhtiryhmiä, vaan se riippuu paikalle saapuvista. Eli jos haluaa ajaa aina 29.5km/h keskarilla, niin se ei tosiaan välttämättä joka kerta onnistu.







> Niin, Mustavuoressa ajetaankin ihan miten sattuu . Koskaan ei voi tietää, mitä on luvassa. Jotenkin olen tänä kesänä onnistunut saamaan näiltä lenkeiltä aina juuri sitä mitä olen hakenutkin. Pari kertaa kovia lenkkejä ja pari kertaa rauhallisempia.



Se on just näin – jos vaivautuu paikalle, niin sitä saa mitä tilaa – sillä Mustavuoren lenkit monesti suunnitellaan vasta paikan päällä tai lennosta tien päällä, ja niistä muodostuu juuri sellaisia kuin mukanaolijat toivovat. Ainakin parhaimmassa tapauksessa, ja yllättävän usein tuo toimii oikein hyvin. Se tietysti vaatii sitä, että avaa suunsa ja kertoo toiveensa. Yhden kerran muistan käyneen niin, että kun muut sanoivat toivovansa sillä kertaa rauhallista vauhtia, yksi meistä ilmoitti haluavansa ajaa niin lujaa kuin jaloista lähtee, ja taisikin sitten lähteä ns. paukusta irti omalle lenkille.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta eikös täällä pitänyt keskustella HePon lenkeistä...?  :Leveä hymy: 

P.S. No joo, rehellisyyden nimissä täytyy kyllä sanoa, että aika monta kertaa parkkipaikalla sovittu pk-lenkki on äkkiä muuttunutkin joksikin ihan muuksi. Ehkä taustalla vaikuttaa myös sellainen tyypillinen vaatimattomuus, joka saa väittämään että "tänään on kyllä aika huono jalka" ja pyytämään että "eihän ajeta lujaa?"...

P.P.S. Vielä, ettei tule väärinkäsityksiä: Mustavuoressa ei todellakaan ajeta "ihan miten sattuu" siinä mielessä, että turvallisuudesta tingittäisiin tai häröiltäisiin turhia. Periaatteisiin kuuluu, että mennään turvallisuus edellä, sekä oma että varsinkin kaverin. Asialliset hommat hoidetaan ja muuten ollaan kuin Ellun kanat.

----------


## JTJ

Mustavuoren lenkki yhdistyi tänään Hepon lenkin kanssa, kun penyeach, minä ja Pekka tultiin suoraan Mustavuoreen ja sitten haettiin vielä Wiszsla Hakunilasta. Sieltä jatkettiin matkaa vähän ennen puolta. Jos joku tuli paikalle myöhemmin, niin saattoi siis tällä kertaa jäädä kyydistä.

Mustavuoren lenkit on tosi mukavia ja voin suositella niitä muillekin. Usein valitsen kuitenkin Hepon lenkin, kun lähtöajat on myöhemmin ja/tai siirtymät on lyhyempiä. Myös se, että Hepon lenkit on speksattuja (viikonlopun lenkit tasaisella ja viikolla vaihtelevalla kuormituksella) vaikuttaa valintaan. Tosin täytyy myöntää, että nuo Hepon lenkkien speksitkään ei kyllä aina ihan toimi: joskus viikonloppuisin ajetaan liian vaihtelevalla ja viikolla liian tasaisella teholla, mutta useimmiten niilläkin sää sitä mitä hakee 😀.

----------


## Wiszsla

Ensikertalaisena Mustavuoren lenkillä olleena totean, että hyvä, että tällainenkin vaihtoehto on alueella olemassa. Porvoontietä mentiin tänään tosin minun kykyihini nähden hetkittäin liian kovaa, mutta tällaista sattuu muuallakin. Jatkossa voin tulla kokeilemaan suoraan Mustavuoresta  (ettei tarvitse Hakunilasta erikseen hakea), ja jos mennään yli paljon oman matkanopeuden, voin siirtyä sivuun.    Kaikkiaan tänään oli siis mukava lenkki, ja tuo Kitön/Löparön pätkä oli minullekin uutta.

----------


## JTJ

> Hep! Su 12.8. lenkkiin liittyen, huomatkaa että Pirttimäen kahvila on tuolloin suljettu.



Muistutuksena tämä huotahin viesti. Kannattaisikohan huomenna ajaa ensi viikolle speksatut lenkit Siippooseen: 

80 km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8327584 ja 
120 km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438686.

Ensi viikolla Pirttimäen kahvilan pitäisi olla taas auki.

P.S. Näillä näkymin en ole tulossa kummallekaan lenkille. Elokuun pitkäkin jää välistä  :Irvistys: , kun olen viikonlopun Turussa.

P.P.S. Niin jää muuten syyskuunkin pitkä, kun olen silloin Pyreneillä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Todettakoon tähän pari seikkaa: 

- kovasta vauhdista Uudelle Porvoontiellä vastasi vieraileva artisti. Toisin sanoen Mustavuoren tapoja tuntematon kuski joka ei antanut vauhdilla ohi ajaneen ja uudeksi vetomieheksi luulemansa kaverin mennä menojaan vaan lähti ajamaan rakoa kiinni. Syytä on tietysti minussakin kun ennen Karhusaaren risteystä päästin tämän täysin tuntemattoman ja mykän Ukraina-pöksyisen tyypin edelleni; olisi pitänyt ottaa Gianni Mosconista oppia miten asiat hoidetaan! 

- tämänpäiväinen oli Mustavuoren viikonloppulenkiksi poikkeuksellisen speksaamaton. Yleensä on paljon selvempi kuva siitä miten pitkä lenkki ja mihin suuntaan ajetaan. Se tietysti edellyttää että on ajajia jotka tuovat julki toiveensa joko etukäteen tai viimeistään parkkipaikalla ennen lähtöä. Nyt porukka oli tässä suhteessa varsin passiiivista - niin minäkin - ja vain wadenstrom tiesi tarkkaan mitä halusi joten sen mukaisesti lähdettiin liikkeelle, mutta Giro d'Italia -paidan käännyttyä Boxissa kotimatkalle jäimme kieltämättä ilman punaista lankaa. 

- myönnettäköön että homman nimi on kaikille selvempi silloin kun Mustavuoresta tullaan vahvistamaan HePon Hakunilan lenkkiporukkaa. Nythän tilanne oli oikeastaan sellainen että vaikka startattiin Mustavuoresta mustavuorelaiset olivat ikään kuin vieraita omalla lenkillään :Cool: 

Mutta pääasia että kukaan ei joutunut pahasti pettymään! Ja toivon että ne jotka kävivät ensimmäistä kertaa Kitössä, Spjutsundissa tai Svartbäckistä tykkäsivät ajaa näitä heille uusia teitä.

----------


## penyeach

> Mutta pääasia että kukaan ei joutunut pahasti pettymään! Ja toivon että ne jotka kävivät ensimmäistä kertaa Kitössä, Spjutsundissa tai Svartbäckistä tykkäsivät ajaa näitä heille uusia teitä.



Kitön tie on tosiaan harvinaisen hieno! Ja Spjutsundissakin vain luulin käyneeni, kuten rannassa kääntyessä kävi ilmi.

----------


## penyeach

> Pakko vähän kommentoida tätä. Mustavuoressa ei ole tosiaan mitään vauhtiryhmiä, vaan se riippuu paikalle saapuvista. Eli jos haluaa ajaa aina 29.5km/h keskarilla, niin se ei tosiaan välttämättä joka kerta onnistu.



Kiitos kun muistutit, että rivienvälinen viestintä ei oikein toimi täällä.

Myytti Mustavuoren legendaarisen raatelevista lenkeistä on minusta hauska mutta ei tietenkään totta. 

Keskari- ja muista haluamisista olen oikeasti sitä mieltä, että ryhmässä ajetaan ryhmän ehdoilla. Kun sen hyväksyy, on vaikea käsittää miten porukkalenkkiin voisi olla pettynyt tai tyytymätön (itselleni mieleen ei tule yhtään sellaista kokemusta).

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Lauantain Maunulan majana/Vantaankosken (2. lähtöpaikka) 25/50+ lenkillä 4 kuskia, joista yxi uusi (...vain 300 km ajanut voimalajien harrastaja). Ajettiin alle ja yli 3-kympin vauhdeilla lentokenttä Palménin kautta kiertäen. Hyvin pysyi joukko yhdessä  :Hymy: , kun tällä lenkillä on käytössä ns. lyhyempi kaava eli reitit _vain_ 50-60 km:n pituisia.

Jk. Sama juttu myös Viikissä maanantaina  :Vink:  ...joskin kuntoilullisempi(kin) osuus/ mahdollisuus sisältyy (vastaavan pituiseen) reittiin, mikä, _btw_, tekee ko. lenkistä suositun myös tavoitteellisemmän väen parissa (lue. kevyenä, palauttavana lenkkinä) raskaampien harjoitusten välissä.

Jjk. Jos joku miettii, että kehtaako/uskaltaako tulla mukaan (esim. Velotouria varten ryhmäajokokemusta hankkimaan), niin aloittelijoille sopivista lenkeistä ym. löytyy tietoja HePon kuntolenkit -sivulta. Kaiken tasoista (kilpa)kuntoajamista (matkoja/nopeuksia) kyllä löytyy halukkaille pk-seudulta; enemmänkin on kyse valinnanvaikeudesta...  :Cool:

----------


## Staffan

Tänään tulossa Sotungintien risteyksestä.. mustavalkoinen bmc alla. Ryhmäajosta on aikaa vuosia ja kokemus siitä muutenkin suht vähäistä. Pyörän päällä kyllä viihtynyt sitäkin enemmän.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Kiitoksia maanantailenkille osallistuneille, niin uusille kuin wanhoille  :Hymy:  

Raportoin lyhyesti, mitä lenkillä tapahtui, jotta mukaan uskaltautuisi  (!) uutta väkeä. Lenkkiin sisältyy siis sekä kuntoilullisia että puhtaasti ryhmäajoa harjoittavia osuuksia. Kovakuntoiset sekä "me vähemmän motivoituneet" voivat ajaa tällä lenkillä.

Ekaxi Viikin Prisman Maaherranpuistossa (1.  lähtöpaikalla) oli opastus ryhmäajamiseen, sitten startattiin  siirtymälle, joka vei Itäkeskuksen liikennesumpun (ja -valojen),  Vartioharjun ja Mustavuoren parkkiksen ohitse Sotungintien risteykseen  (2. lähtöpaikalle) pääosin kevareita pitkin. 

Tokax alkoi varsinainen lenkki, johon sisältyi  tällä kertaa kolme (3 kpl) kuntoilullisia osuuksia. Osallistujista,  joita oli kaikkiaan 10, noin 6 oli kokeneita, hyväkuntoisia kuskeja (ja  yxi ihan aloittelija). Kovakuntoiset wanhat ohjasin heti kärkeen,  jolloin he pääsivät aloittamaan ensimmäisen ns. vapaan vauhdin eli  Immersbyn mäkiosuuden omassa porukassa. Mäkiosuudella muodostui 2  ryhmää, joiden välissä itse ensin ajoin. Mäkiosuudella neljän kuskin kärki "otti irti"  (kuten oli odotettavissa), ja väliryhmäksi muodostui 3 kuskia, joista yxi oli jäänryt kärjestä, ja 3. otti kakkosryhmän kiinni.

Ensimmäisen kuntoilullisen osuuden jälkeen oli ns. täydellisen palautuminen  ("maitolaiturilla"), jonka aikana keskusteltiin, että kuka lähtee Boxintien pidennykselle (joka tähän aikaan vuodesta alkaa olla useimmille normimatka  :Cool: ), ja  kuka palaa takaisin (Arla-Ingmanin eli Massbyntien kautta Uudelle  Porvoontielle; yht. 47 km). Tämän jälkeen 2 kuskia palasi takaisin, 8  lähti jatkamaan. Hindsbyntien (lue. sen "tolkuttoman" mäen) jälkeen  muodostui kaksi ryhmää: yli (6 kuskia) ja alle (2 kuskia) 30  km/h treenaavat. Boxintien eka mäki otettiin kovakuntoisessa kärjessä vielä rauhallisesti, mutta sitten alkoi  kuntoilu. Kovakuntoiset vetäjät kiihdyttivät yli 3-kympiin (...osa kuskeista keskittyi enemmän peesailuun), ja etenkin loppumatka  (laskuosuuden jälkeen tasaisella) kiihdytettiin vetäjien toimesta  4-kymppiin. Itseltäni loppui "puhti puntista" vähän ennen Porvoontien  risteystä, ja tipahdin oman vedon päätteeksi kärkiporukasta. 

Uuden  Porvoontien risteyksessä oli jälleen täydellinen palautuminen, eli  odotettiin hitaampia. Sitten ajettiin siirtymä - yhdessä jonossa,  palauttavasti - Söderkullan läpi Massbyntien risteykseen. Sieltä 5  kovakuntoisinta kuskia jatkoi uudelleen (= 3. kuntoilullinen osuus)  Immersbyn mäkiin, ja 2 kuskia palasi suoraan Porvoontietä Viikin  lähtöpaikalle (...osa kärkiryhmästä palasi makien jälkeen 2. lähtöpaikan kohdalta Sotungintien kautta Pohjois-Helsinkiin ja Vantaalle). 

Näin siis ajettiin tällä myöhäiskauden aloittelijoiden lenkillä, jossa _myös  edistyneemmät kuskit voivat treenata kärkijoukkona_  :Cool:  

Muuta triviaa: omaan gepsiin kertyi 69 km (varsinainen lenkki siis  5 km lyhyempi Viikistä-Viikkiin), maksimivauhti oli 58,2  km/h (Boxintien laskuissa), keskari 25,3 koko reissulta;  kuntoilullisilla osuuksilla >30 km/h, energiaa kului 2380 kcal,  nousua oli 1470 metriä (en siis ajanut viimeisiä mäkiä), ja palautumisaika 41  tuntia. 

Tarkennan vielä, että aloittelijoille/hitaammille oli tällä lenkillä tarjolla 2 matkaa, lyhyempi ja pidempi, alle 30 km/h vauhdeilla. 

Käytännössä lenkin voi ajaa vaikka näin: ajoin kovakuntoisen kärjen mukana osan matkasta (yli 30 km/h), sitten meno- ja paluumatkalla eli muutamilla reitin osuuksilla 25-28 km/h, ja _kaikilla osuuksilla ryhmäajona_ isommalla tai pienemmällä joukolla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jokin tuntuu hukanneen kappalejaon (ainakin omalta läppäriltä Firefoxilla luettuna).

Mutta sitä halusin tai rohkenen erityisesti kommetoida että minusta on tarpeetonta ajaa "Itäkeskuksen liikennesumpun (ja -valojen)" kautta, kun voi kääntyä Myllypuron jäähallin kohdalla vasemmalle ja ajaa Myllypuron urheilupuiston laidalla kulkevaa kelviä ja alittaa Myllymestarintie eli Kehä I. (Vanhanlinnantielle voi jatkaa joko kääntymällä oikealle kohti tai vasemmalle ja ajamalla ylös kelviä ja Arhotien kautta Vanhanlinnantielle.)

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...juu, näin maanantailenkillä ajetaankin (vrt. ed. raportissa on ei "kautta", vaan "ohitse"  :Vink:  ) ...ja menomatka jatkuu yleensä Raul Hellbergin kevaria pitkin Itäväylän alituksen jälkeen. Takaisin tullaan puolestaan Linnanväenpolun/Vartiokyläntien kautta.

Jk. Vinkaan vielä, että jos jostain syystä (!) ei paluumatkalla halua ajaa suoraan / kääntyä RH:n kevarilta alikulkuun, ts. Itäkeskukseen, voi jatkaa (!) Rantakartanontietä (800 m) Puotilan kartanon viihtyisälle terassille  :Leveä hymy: 

Jjk. Ok, laittelin kappalejaon paikoilleen luettavuuden lisäämiseksi.

----------


## mikone

> Muuta triviaa: omaan gepsiin kertyi 69 km (varsinainen lenkki siis  5 km lyhyempi Viikistä-Viikkiin), maksimivauhti oli 58,2  km/h (Boxintien laskuissa), keskari 25,3 koko reissulta;  kuntoilullisilla osuuksilla >30 km/h, energiaa kului 2380 kcal,  nousua oli 1470 metriä (en siis ajanut viimeisiä mäkiä), ja palautumisaika 41  tuntia.



Yllättävän iso ero nousumetreissä. Oma Garmin näytti vain 656 m sisältäen Immersbyntien tuplana. Uskon mieluummin tuota puolentoista tonnin lukua.  :Hymy:  Ellei sitten jollakulla ole vielä parempi lukema tarjolla?  :Leveä hymy: 

Sitten varsinainen asia: Olisiko keskiviikkolenkille 28-30 kuskeja?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Yllättävän iso ero nousumetreissä. Oma Garmin näytti vain 656 m sisältäen Immersbyntien tuplana. Uskon mieluummin tuota puolentoista tonnin lukua.  Ellei sitten jollakulla ole vielä parempi lukema tarjolla? 
> ?



Minunkin huomioni kiinnittyi nousumetreihin mutta myös kulutettuihin kaloreihin. Yleensä jokakesäisellä  210 km matkalla keskeisestä Suomesta Manseen, joka on yhtä nousua ja laskua, nousumetrit Garminin mukaan yleensä 1600 m luokkaa ja kaloreita kuluu (sykevyö kehissä) 90 kg kuskilta n 3500 kcal keskinopeuden ollessa jotain karvan verran alle 25 km/h ja mukana usein kevyehkö bikepacking varustelu.

Tänään tulossa ke-ajoihin ja saatan hyvinkin valita hitaimman ryhmän.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## The flying Chocobo

1470 m 69 km lenkille on 2,1% nousua. Olisin taipuivaisempi uskomaan tuohon 656 metriin. Viime kuussa ajoin Saksassa vaikeaksi luonnehditun reitin, johon lisäilin itse vielä hiukan matkaa - luokka oli Garminin mukaan 1500m nousua 89km matkalle (on noin 1,7%). Pisin loiva mäki oli n8km pitkä, jossa noin 300 nousumetriä. Lisäksi muitakin mäkiä yli 100-200m nousuilla lyhempinä, parhaimmillaan 15% kaltevuuksilla. Oli muuten rankkaa minun kunnolleni. Jos Uudeltamaalta löytyy tälle kilpailija niin sehän on hyvä, minä vain en ole löytänyt.

----------


## MikkoVe

^ Siis keskimäärin 2.1. Jos oletetaan reitistä toinen puoli alamäeksi, niin nousut olisivat keskimäärin 4.2 %. Eivät ole.

----------


## LOKS

*Ehdotukseni Hakunilan lähdöksi 18.8.
Lähtö 10:15 Emäsalon kyläpuotiin* (herkulliset pannarit). Hitaampi ryhmä (27) https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24997967 . Nopeammat (32) https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28357195 . Tähän ryhmään koitan houkutella Mustavuoren porukkaa mukaan. Teen myös ehdotuksen Keravalta lähtevälle CA:n porukalle, että valitsisivat kohteeksi Emäsalon.
Laskennallinen aika Emäsalon kyläpuodilla 12:25. Ilmoitan lähtiessä osallistujamäärän, jotta pannareita on heti riittävästi.

----------


## Isä nitro

Jälleen kerran kiitos LOKSille suunnittelusta ja porukkahengen ylläpidosta. Minusta näillä lauantailenkeillä on ollut poikkeuksetta hyvä fiilis (=porukka?). Lämmintä luvataan, joten eihän tässä ole mitään epäselvää.

----------


## Wiszsla

> *Ehdotukseni Hakunilan lähdöksi 18.8.
> Lähtö 10:15 Emäsalon kyläpuotiin* (herkulliset pannarit). Hitaampi ryhmä (27) https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24997967 . Nopeammat (32) https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28357195 . Tähän ryhmään koitan houkutella Mustavuoren porukkaa mukaan. Teen myös ehdotuksen Keravalta lähtevälle CA:n porukalle, että valitsisivat kohteeksi Emäsalon.
> Laskennallinen aika Emäsalon kyläpuodilla 12:25. Ilmoitan lähtiessä osallistujamäärän, jotta pannareita on heti riittävästi.



Hieno ehdotus, lähden mukaan. Varmistan vielä, että tarkoitus on molempien nopeusryhmien lähteä samaan aikaan, vai kuinka?

----------


## LOKS

Joo...  sama aika. Nopeammilla hieman pidempi lenkki. Katsotaan vielä lähtöpaikalla käykö hitaampikin ryhmä lähenpänä luotsiasemaa. Mustavuoren porukkalla on muita lenkkisuunnitelmia ja CA:n lenkin suunnasta minulla ei ole vielä varmuutta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei kannata olla ihan täysi pessimisti mustavuporelaisten suhteen: varmaa on että kaikki eivät ole ajamassa 200+ km lenkkiä lännessä, osa valinnee lyhyemmän lenkin tai aikaisempi kotiinpaluuajika sanelee ratkaisun, idässä ollaan vapaita sieluja ja on totuttu tekemään omat ratkaisut eikä toimittu sanelun mukaan - ja osa on tosiaan väliinputoajia, kahdella hevosella ratsastajia tai ajopaidan  väriä sujuvasti vaihtavia.

Riippuen siitä miten lähtö Mustavuoren parkkikselta käynnistyy, voi olla ettei Hakunilaan saakka ehdi kiirehtimättä, mutta Sotungintien ja Nurmimäentien risteykseen varmasti ja jos ei ehdi, voi aina ajaa perään ja vaikka oikaista hieman Kiertomäentien kautta, joten HePolaisten ei ole syytä odotella yhtään.


Byabodenin kahvitauko näyttäisi osuvan noin 63 kilometrin kohdalle, jos ja kun ei ajeta niin pitkälle kunnes tulee aita vastaan. Mutta HePon lenkillä mennään tietysti HePon kahvitaukosääntöjen mukaan. 

Vaikka paremmalta kahvi on maistunut kun on ensin ajettu se 70-80 km :Cool:

----------


## LOKS

Hakunilasta lähtöä voidaan viivästyttää, jotta Mustavuoresta lähtevät ehtivät Hakunilan lähtöpaikalle.
Wiszsla: ajatko Mustavuoren kautta, jotta varmuudella tiedämme sieltä tulevien ehtineen mukaan ja voin ilmoittaa taukopaikalle osallistujien määrän. 
CA:n lähtö Keravalta on klo 10.00. Varmuutta siitä, että tulevatko he myös Emäsaloon ei ole.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Hakunilasta lähtöä voidaan viivästyttää, jotta Mustavuoresta lähtevät ehtivät Hakunilan lähtöpaikalle.
> Wiszsla: ajatko Mustavuoren kautta, jotta varmuudella tiedämme sieltä tulevien ehtineen mukaan ja voin ilmoittaa taukopaikalle osallistujien määrän. 
> CA:n lähtö Keravalta on klo 10.00. Varmuutta siitä, että tulevatko he myös Emäsaloon ei ole.




Voin koukata Mustavuoren kautta, mutta tähdätäänkö yhä lähtöön kl. 10.15 Hakunilasta?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kaikella kunnioituksella speksaajaa ja HePolaista lenkkispeksikulttuuria kohtaan, mutta nyt alkaa mustavuorelaisittain katsottuna mennä jo ylispeksaamiseksi :Cool:  Eli kuten yllä yritin selvästi sanoa, minkäänlaisiin huomionottamisiin tai järjestelyihin ei Mustavuoresta mahdollisesti mukaan tulevia ajajia varten tarvitse eikä pidä ryhtyä. Pannareiden riittävyydestä kiinnostuneet osaavat kyllä ajaa Hakunilaan tms ja jos myöhästytään ja haluttu HePo-ryhmä on jo mennyt, Mustavuoren hengen mukaista on ajaa hatka kiinni tai jäädä niin sanotulle omalle lenkille. Noi big deal :Sarkastinen:  Ja ainahan on mahdollista että Mustavuoren suunnalta ei tule ketään...

Wiszslan ei siis kannata varta vasten koukata Mustavuoren kautta vaan ajaa suoraan Hakunilaan oman siirtymänsä kannalta fiksuinta reittiä.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Kaikella kunnioituksella speksaajaa ja HePolaista lenkkispeksikulttuuria kohtaan, mutta nyt alkaa mustavuorelaisittain katsottuna mennä jo ylispeksaamiseksi Eli kuten yllä yritin selvästi sanoa, minkäänlaisiin huomionottamisiin tai järjestelyihin ei Mustavuoresta mahdollisesti mukaan tulevia ajajia varten tarvitse eikä pidä ryhtyä. Pannareiden riittävyydestä kiinnostuneet osaavat kyllä ajaa Hakunilaan tms ja jos myöhästytään ja haluttu HePo-ryhmä on jo mennyt, Mustavuoren hengen mukaista on ajaa hatka kiinni tai jäädä niin sanotulle omalle lenkille. Noi big deal Ja ainahan on mahdollista että Mustavuoren suunnalta ei tule ketään...
> 
> Wiszslan ei siis kannata varta vasten koukata Mustavuoren kautta vaan ajaa suoraan Hakunilaan oman siirtymänsä kannalta fiksuinta reittiä.




Asia selvä.

----------


## Team-o

Ne ketkä ei innostu kaatosateessa ajamisesta niin täällä olisi 2 kuskia tulossa Vkoskelle klo 16. Maistuisi esim joku 80km/30kmh..vaikka ihan speksin mukaan tms perus Roosan keikka. Muita tulijoita?

----------


## nikobiker

Hakunilasta lähti 11 kuskia kohti Emäsaloa. Rauhassa ajeltiin Emäsalon kyläkaupalle, jossa nautittiin lämpimät pannukakut hillolla ja kermavaahdolla. Paluumatkaa varten jaettiin porukka kahtia. Hitaampiin ja nopeampiin. Ajatus nopeammalla oli ajella "vain vähän nopeampaa". Allekirjoittaneella tyhjeni paluumatkalla sekä jalat, keuhot että melkein vatsankin sisältö. Aika kovaa painettiin vastatuuleen kuin yhteisestä sanattomasta sopimuksesta. Kukaan ei tuntunut valittavan enkä valita minäkään. Lenkki oli mitä parhain! Minulla menomatkan keskinopeus näytti vähän päälle 29 ja paluun Kuninkaanmäkeen asti 32. Kiitokset jälleen kerran Loksille spekseistä ja järjestelyistä. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S-...X5f2SwX5ohkOLw

ps. idässä ei satanut pisaraakaan

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos myös minun puolestani mainiosta ajoseurasta ja LOKSin järjestelyistä erityisesti. Se kyläkauppa/kahvila (Emsälö byaboden) on kyllä uskomattoman viihtyisä ja palveluhenkinen paikka. Näitä reissuja on hyvä muistella talven pimeinä iltoina.

Oli tosiaan lenkin meno- ja paluumatkalla merkittävä ero vauhdissa ja etenkin kalorinkulutuksessa.

----------


## Wiszsla

Suuret kiitokset  LOKSille suunnittelusta ja muille aivan mainiosta lenkistä ja lenkkiseurasta. Tämä oli kauden parhaita. Mulle kävi myös sopivasta treenistä VeloTouria varten.

----------


## Wiszsla

Jk. Nikobikerin kuvassa kaikki näyttävät ikään kuin hymyilevän. Näköjään kuvakulman valinta on oleellista

----------


## nikobiker

> Jk. Nikobikerin kuvassa kaikki näyttävät ikään kuin hymyilevän. Näköjään kuvakulman valinta on oleellista



Menomatkalla vielä hymyilyttikin  :Hymy: 

Liekö kellään ollut tehomittausta lenkillä? Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää keskitehot meno- vs. paluumatka.

----------


## alppu

[QUOTE=alppu;2796427]Äsken kävin ajamassa Selin tien Lepsämä - Selki, ei ollut vielä töitä aloitettu, ei edes ensimmäistä työkonetta tuotu paikalle.

Huomio: Selintie Selki-Lepsämä on nyt käytännössä soratie, eli oikein hyvä GG meininkiin mutta maantiepyörällä voi olla haastetta renkaista riippuen.

----------


## KonstantinShemyak

> Ne ketkä ei innostu kaatosateessa ajamisesta niin täällä olisi 2 kuskia tulossa Vkoskelle klo 16. Maistuisi esim joku 80km/30kmh..vaikka ihan speksin mukaan tms perus Roosan keikka. Muita tulijoita?



 +1 "ei innostuva" (ja muutenkin aika sopii aikatauluun paremmin kuin klo 10), alustavasti tulossa.

----------


## alppu

Sunnuntaille 19.8 on merkitty Siippon Neste 80/12, kumpikin menee tuon Selintien kautta joka on nyt kokonaan soraa, ja Lepsämäjoen sillan yli joka on suljettu.

----------


## Team-o

Hieno juttu KonstantinShemyak, mukaan vaan! Sippoon Nesteelle emme ainakaan mene, kiitos vaan tiedosta Alppu!

----------


## nikobiker

Tulisin huomenna Keskiviikkolenkille mittatielle ja voisin ajella max. 30 km/h. Garminini hajosi, joten nopeutta en pysty seuraamaan, mutta jos seuraan liittyvät voisivat seurata  :Hymy:

----------


## Jim717

Tulen myös keskiviikkolenkille johonkin +-30 ryhmään

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...jos ja kun osa teistä on tulossa Helsinki Velotourille, niin viime hetken vinkkinä: _vaihtakaa uudet renkaat!!!_ ...tässä on sekin "itu", että ensi keväänä renkaanne ovat paremmassa kunnossa, kun ajokausi aloitetaan maalis-huhtikuussa vielä osittain hiekkaisilla teillä; ts. kauden aluksi ei tarvitse rengastöihin ryhtyä  :Vink: 

Jk. Vielä mahdollisesti kiinnostuneille sellainen "huhu", että em. velotourilla saattaisi olla ns. jäniksille (tasaista keskaria ajaville) paikkoja vapaana...

----------


## Wiszsla

n. 30 km/h sopisi tänään hyvin.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Kävin ajaa keskiviikkolenkin solona tänään, alkuosalla hyvät myötätuulet ,ensimmäisessä mäessäkin 61.2km nopeus ja eka 10km oli 39,3km/t vauhdilla. Muissa osuuksissa sain ennätyksiä jokivarsi sprint meni 42km/t keskiarvolla, Rönnbacka 40,4km/t, joten teille jotka meettä tänään ajaa vielä ryhmässä tän, jos tuulet pysyy samana saatte hyvän lenkin.

----------


## nikobiker

Huomenna olisin taasen ajamassa 30 keskarilla Mittatieltä. Koetetaan pitää se siinä ilman suurempia lisiä. Viimeksi siinä onnistuttiinkin... taisi olla 30,2.

----------


## Jim717

30 keskari sopii. Valoihin pitänee jo varautua

----------


## Wiszsla

30 on hyvä.

----------


## FeltF2

Onko huomenna Bembölestä kuntolenkkiä klo 18?

----------


## Ipa

Tässä tulee yhden "mielensäpahoittajan" nillitystä eilisestä keskiviikon "hieman yli 30 km/h" lenkistä ja yleensä nopeusryhmistä 30-35. Olen ollut tänä kesänä muutamilla keskiviikon lenkeillä ja huomannut, että poiketen joistain aiemmista vuosista nopeusryhmiin jako on vähemmän organisoitua. Eilen 37-38 ryhmän jälkeen Mittatielle jäi hiljainen porukka, kunnes Pekka totesi sen olevan liian suuri yhdeksi ryhmäksi ja ehdotti jakoa "hieman yli 30 km/h" ja "hieman alle 30 km/h" ryhmiin. Tällaisessa tilanteessa toivoisi niiden jotka haluavat ajaa esim. 34-35 vauhtia rohkeasti esittämään toiveensa. Yleensä löytyy muitakin halukkaita ja niin saadaan nopeusryhmä koottua. Olin itsekin tuppisuuna, koska ajattelin tuon "hieman yli 30" tarkoittavan jotain 32-33 vauhtia ja niinpä lähdin siihen ryhmään. Ajo oli kuvittelemaani "speksiin" nähden vauhdikasta; Kuninkaanmäki - Boxintien loppu 36,2 km/h, Kuninkaanmäki-Immersbyntien loppu (33,6 km/h (minä) - 35,4 km/h (ryhmän kärki)). Kärjen osalta joku savolaene viäräleoka voisi sanoa sen olleen pikemminkin "hieman alle 40 km/h".
Toivottavasti jatkossa saataisiin koottua esimerkiksi 30, 32, 34-ryhmät tuolle 30-35 välille. Ryhmien kokokin pysyisi maltillisena, tosin eilinen +30 ryhmä oli koon puolesta OK (9 ajajaa).

----------


## jaru

La 1/9 maantielle!? Lähtö esim. Hakunila 10:30 tai Maunula kl. 10 (jolloin voi myös ajaa länteen).

----------


## Jim717

Hieman alle 30 Keskiviikkolenkin ryhmä ajoi Stravan segmentin mukaan 30.9 km/h, tai tuo oli minun keskari ja taisin hieman ennen muita olla vapaa osuuden lopussa. Olisi yllä mainitun Hieman yli 30-ryhmän 35.4 saattanut olla minullekin liikaa

----------


## Isä nitro

> La 1/9 maantielle!? Lähtö esim. Hakunila 10:30 tai Maunula kl. 10 (jolloin voi myös ajaa länteen).



Tarkoitus olisi lähteä huomenna eli 1.9. maantielle noihin aikoihin Hakunilasta. Pientä sateenuhkaa on ilmassa, joten jos on heti aamusta sateista, niin suunnistan sunnuntain lähtöön. Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä kumpikin lähtö on tällä kertaa henkilökohtaisesti mahdollinen.

----------


## jaru

> Tarkoitus olisi lähteä huomenna eli 1.9. maantielle noihin aikoihin Hakunilasta. Pientä sateenuhkaa on ilmassa, joten jos on heti aamusta sateista, niin suunnistan sunnuntain lähtöön. Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä kumpikin lähtö on tällä kertaa henkilökohtaisesti mahdollinen.

----------


## Team-o

Tulossa mukaan, Forecahan lupaa huomiselle hyvää ja su kevyitä sateita puolilta päivin

----------


## alppu

Selintie on nyt valmis ja on saanut uuden päällysteen. Nyt kaikki 8 barin paineista tykkäävät, täällä on sileää pintaa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskari muodostuu siten, että keskimääräinen ajonopeus tasaisella ajettaessa (esim.) "alle 30 ryhmässä" on pienimmillään 28-29 km/h, ja mäissä vielä paaaljon hitaampi. Kun vedin alkumatkasta, katsoin mittarista, ettei tullut tasaisella ajettaessa ylinopeutta (koska tiesin, että jälkeeni tulevat vetäjät, jotka eivät katso mittarista, ajavat vähän vauhdikkaammin. Toki joku katsoi, mikä oli iloinen yllätys  :Hymy:  ). -- *Kysymys*: Miten pysyn "vähän" yli 3-kympissä? *Vastaus*: Katson ajon aikana mittarista, että ko. keskinopeuden toteuttava/tuottava _ajonopeus_ (esim. 31-32) toteutuu vetovuoroni aikana  :Hymy:  ...okei, voit tietysti laittaa myös suoraan _keskarinäytön päälle_, jolloin sitä seuraamalla voi omalla vetovuoroillaan toteuttaa lähdössä ilmoitettua keskaria. Tällöinkin ratkaisevaa on, että ajonopeus on sopivan hiiiidasta, ja mäissä hiljennetään selvästi.

Jk. Jonkinlainen porukkapyöräilyn "luonnonlaki" näyttää olevan, että _kovakuntoiset kaappaavat lenkin (kkl)_. -- Tämä "tendenssi" pitää itse kunkin tiedostaa (erityisesti ns. vetäjien), siten, että a) lähtee kuntotasoaan vastaavaan ryhmään (näin ei turhaan vauhdita hitaampaa ryhmää) tai ehkä jopa mielellään vähän kovempikuntoisten porukkaan, jos kunnon kehitykseen tähtää, sekä b) pyrkii toteuttamaan lähdössä ilmoitettua keskaria omalla vetovuorollaan (...ohje tähän edellä).

Jjk. Ylipäänsä kesän ajot ovat menneet mielestäni ihan hyvin  :Cool:  Suurin osa on löytänyt itselleen sopivan porukan (lue. vauhdin) ja matkan pituuden. Toki parantamisen varaa on, etenkin hitaammissa ryhmissä, joissa on (joskus) hyvinkin erikuntoista väkeä. Loppukautta kohden tasoerot ovat pienentyneet, ja kunto kehittynyt "meillä vähemmän motivoituneillakin"  :Hymy:  Tästä on hyvä lähteä kohti syksyä - ja ajokautta 2019.

----
Muistakaa _valot!!!_ Ja lämmin _tuulitakki_ tms. mukaan, ettette kylmety, kun ilma viilenee nopeasti illalla!!!

----------


## vectori

Kannattaa jättäytyä liian nopeasta ryhmästä heti, kun vauhti alkaa tuntua tai näyttää mittarissa liikaa.

Nopea kärki katoaa horisonttiin nopeasti omaksi ryhmäksi ja kaikki pääsevät haluamaansa vauhtia. Se vaatii luonteen lujuutta, ettei jää sinnittelemään perään. ☺️

----------


## Team-o

Sää onkin melkoisen sateinen, jää väliin tämänpäiväinen

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kannattaa jättäytyä liian nopeasta ryhmästä heti, kun vauhti alkaa tuntua tai näyttää mittarissa liikaa.
> 
> Nopea kärki katoaa horisonttiin nopeasti omaksi ryhmäksi ja kaikki pääsevät haluamaansa vauhtia. Se vaatii luonteen lujuutta, ettei jää sinnittelemään perään. ☺️



Ehkä tuon voisi muotoilla paremmin tai ainakin kauniimmin: kannattaa antaa ylivauhtia (eli ilmoitettua tai sovittua vauhtia reaalisesti kovempaa) ajavan vetomiehen (ja häntä peesaavien seuraajien) mennä menojaan.

Luonteen lujuuden lisäksihän se voi vaatia tiettyä valmiuttaa ajaa loppulenkki vaikka yksin, mikäli osoittautuu että kaikki muut seuraavat vetomiestä. Mutta toisaalta voi käydä myös niin onnellisesti että ylivauhtinen vetomies saa huomata olevansa yksin sata metriä muun porukan edellä.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Sää onkin melkoisen sateinen, jää väliin tämänpäiväinen



Minultakin jää väliin ainakin tältä aamulta. Jos ei paremmaksi muutu päivän mittaan niin aloitan gravel-kauteni tänään.

----------


## JoMa

Joko huomenna Kuninkaanmäen lähtö siirtyy talviaikaan (18:00)? Alkaa tekemään tiukkaa ehtiä valoisan aikaan kotiin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ihan hyvin voivat kiireisimmät lähteä jo klo 18. Toinen mahdollisuus on lyhentää lenkkiä. Tuolla toisessa keskustelussa kirjoitettiin, että jo 30-50 km:n lenkki riittää hyvään maantiekuntoon, kun ajaa "ihan täysillä" kaikki ylämäet jne.  :Hymy: 

...josta tulikin mieleeni, että maanantaina, Viikin aloittelijoiden lenkillä, jota tässä vaiheessa voisi kutsua ex-aloittelijoiden lenkiksi, koska lähes kaikki osallistujat ovat kuntoutuneet kesän jatkuneen osallistumisen tuloksena, ajettiin "Söderkullantien kautta" seuraavasti: 10 km (keskari 21); 20 (26); 30 (29); 40 (30); 50 (29); 60 (24)... mistä voi päätellä, että ihan perusporukkalenkille osallistuminen "siivittää" kohtuulliseen pyöräilykuntoon (lähes) kenet tahansa, kunhan jaksaa säännöllisesti ko. hepoiluun osallistua  :Leveä hymy:   :Cool:

----------


## Jim717

Mihin aikaan on n. 30 keskarin Keskiviikkolenkin kuskejä tulossa paikalle. klo 18 vai 18.30 ?
Ehtisin itse paremmin klo 18.30, mutta ehkä jo klo 18

----------


## Isä nitro

On varmasti hyviä syitä aloittaa jo tänään klo 18, mutta luulen että aika moni tulee paikalle kesäaikaan eli klo 18:30.  Muutos tulisi mielestäni hieman lyhyellä varoitusajalla - vaikka se minulle sopisikin. Ehdotan siis, että tänään ke 5.9. kaikki lähdöt klo 18:30 ja ensi viikosta alkaen klo 18:00 alkaen? Muuten menee turhaksi arpomiseksi.

----------


## nikobiker

Keskiviikkolenkin "tasan 32"-ryhmä muodostui melkoisen isoksi... kukaan ei halunnutkaan jäädä "30"-ryhmään, josta lähtiessä puhuttiin. Yritettiin katkaista ryhmää muutamaan otteeseen matkalla ja osan matkaa tultiinkin kahdessa porukassa.

Joka tapauksessa hieno lenkki, jossa speksi lähes tasan piti... ennen Immersbyn mäkiä se oli selvästi alle 33. Rasitus pysyi myös erinomaisen sopivalla tasolla, koska se tärkeämpi sovittu asia, mistä pidettiin kiinni, että ajetaan ylämäet rauhassa. Se onnistui yli odotusten. Kiitos! Voisi ottaa mallia nopeammissakin ryhmissä tästä? 

Oliko niin, ettei ryhmiä muodostunut kuin kaksi? "40" ja "32"?

----------


## Jim717

32 ryhmän keskari minulla Stravan mukaan 33, eli jossain 33 molemmin puolin oli keskarit vapaan jälkeen. Menohaluja näköjään perässä tulleessa ryhmässämme oli, kun tuntui että sai himmailla ettei ajettu edelle ajavia kiinni. No vapaalla osuudella sai ottaa koneesta kaiken irti jos halusi

----------


## kuovipolku

> Keskiviikkolenkin "tasan 32"-ryhmä muodostui melkoisen isoksi... kukaan ei halunnutkaan jäädä "30"-ryhmään, josta lähtiessä puhuttiin. Yritettiin katkaista ryhmää muutamaan otteeseen matkalla ja osan matkaa tultiinkin kahdessa porukassa.



Ai jaa, mä luulin että se lähtöpaikalla kuulutettu "tasan 30"-ryhmä vain ajoi Kuninkaantien ja Öljytien risteykseen pysähtyneen nopeamman ryhmän kiinni. Mä yritin Mittatiellä asettua viimeiseksi ja laskea porukan pääluvun mutten onnistunut siinä kun parijono ei ollut ihan säännöllinen ja eli koko ajan. 

Öljytiellä taaemmassa ryhmässä, olkoon se sitten B-ryhmä, oli ymmärtääkseni neljä ajajaa, koska kun Brobölessä Boxintielle käännyttäessä kaivattiin lisää ajajia, meitä jäi kaksi jolloin B-ryhmän vahvuus oli kuusi ajajaa (ja jostain takaa ilmestyi jossain Boxintiellä tai Uudella Porvoontiellä seitsemäs). Väli A-ryhmään oli vaihtelevan pituinen - millä tahdon sanoa että aina kun väliä onnistuttiin jättämään enemmän, se pyrki seuraavien vetomiesten aikana taas kutistumaan - mutta kyllä B-ryhmä silti pysyi omana ryhmänään vapaavauhtiosuuden alkuun.

Mä joskus heitin ilmaan ajatuksen että ryhmät voitaisiin muodostaa reilusti ja selvästi jo lähtöpaikalla jotta nähtäisiin ryhmien koko ja voitaisiin tarvittaessa jakaa ne pienempiin. Vallitseva tapa jossa porukkaa vain lyöttäytyy Mittatielle lähteneiden perään tuottaa usein kovin isoja ryhmiä ja jättää lähtöpaikalle orpoja muutaman ajajan ryhmiä, vaikka vain hetkeä aikaisemmin tilanne näytti aivan toiselta. 

Mutta koska kukaan ei napannut koppia oli minun pääteltävä ettei kukaan kokenut tätä niin suureksi ongelmaksi että systeemiä pitäisi muuttaa - ja onhan se kieltämättä joskus itsestäkin ihan hauskaa jättää päätöksensä ihan viime tinkaan tai muuttaa mieltään vaikka ilman kummempaa syytä.






> Oliko niin, ettei ryhmiä muodostunut kuin kaksi? "40" ja "32"?



En mä ainakaan huomannut - ja luulen että jos esimerkiksi "tasan 34" olisi muodostunut, olisin sen huomannut.

Mutta summa summarum: hieno lenkki, kuten sanoit, ja mukava, Ajo siistiä ja fiksua, ei tarvinnut stressata. Upea ajokeli, lämmin ilta joka ei vielä ehtinyt pahemmin viiletä eikä hämärtyäkään. Viikon päästä voi olla jo toisin...

----------


## jaru

Uusi yritys maantielle: Hakunila 8/9 kl. 10:30?

----------


## Isä nitro

Jos en tämän raihnaisemmaksi muutu eikä keli ole kovin kostea, niin olen tulossa nimenomaan lauantaina 8.9. Hakunilaan klo 10:30 alkaen ajoseuraa etsimään.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ole aivan poissuljettua etteikö joku voisi tulla Hakunilaan myös Mustavuoren suunnalta.

----------


## LOKS

Hakunilasta starttasi seitsemän (7) kuskia kohti Mäntsälää. Olin suunnitellut, että käyn lähtöpaikalla, ehkä pienen matkaa mukana aurinkokannella. Matka sujui kuitenkin niin loistavasti, että nautiskelin matkasta aina Jokelanseutuun saakka. Pari muutakin kaveria erkani kanssani pääjoukosta Pullokiskalle. Kolmen kuskin porukassa palasimme Paippisten, Nikkilän ja Immersbyn kautta Hakunilaan. Keskari taisi olla koko matkalla (78km) 29+... Kiitos alkumatkan hyvän vauhdin. Ps. Sykkeeni pysyi maltillisissa lukemissa ja laski silloin kuin pitiki.

----------


## Isä nitro

Hyvä kun kuittasit. Meitä lähti aika sekalainen porukka tänään Hakunilasta, ja puhuimme että toivottavasti ei kukaan loukkaantunut kun välillä tehtiin aika rajuja irtiottoja. Me kaksi Campa-miestä totesimme Mäntsälän kohdilla että alkavat paukut loppua. Dynaaminen duo jatkoi ilmeisen kovaa vauhtia itään kohti Monninkylää. No, me kaksi sitten rookasimme pappa-kuskit (suora sitaatti heiltä) mäntsäläisleipomon terassilta ja odotettuaan kahvinjuontimme ottivat meidät mukaansa. 

Kiitän omasta puolestani kahta eri ryhmää mainiosta ajoseurasta. Kuten todettua: tänään oli erinomainen ajokeli.

----------


## penyeach

Joo, lenkki oli ainakin Mäntsälää lähestyttäessä kaikkea muuta kuin tasavauhtinen, mihin itsekin vaikutin. Tätä helpotti LOKSin selkeästi kommunikoima tieto, että rauhallisempaan vauhtiin syntyy porukka, eikä kukaan jää Jokelan susien syötäväksi.

Mäntsälässä tosiaan totesimme nitron kanssa, että kotiin päin suuntaaminen tuntuu hyvältä idealta ja saimmekin leipomokahvilassa tapaamiemme herrasmiesten mukana mainion tasaisen kyydin. Oma sykkeeni ei kylläkään laskenut sinne minne piti.

----------


## jaru

> Hyvä kun kuittasit. Meitä lähti aika sekalainen porukka tänään Hakunilasta, ja puhuimme että toivottavasti ei kukaan loukkaantunut kun välillä tehtiin aika rajuja irtiottoja. Me kaksi Campa-miestä totesimme Mäntsälän kohdilla että alkavat paukut loppua. Dynaaminen duo jatkoi ilmeisen kovaa vauhtia itään kohti Monninkylää. No, me kaksi sitten rookasimme pappa-kuskit (suora sitaatti heiltä) mäntsäläisleipomon terassilta ja odotettuaan kahvinjuontimme ottivat meidät mukaansa. 
> 
> Kiitän omasta puolestani kahta eri ryhmää mainiosta ajoseurasta. Kuten todettua: tänään oli erinomainen ajokeli.



Tarkoitus oli ajaa tasaista (ei hiljaa) vauhtia, joka jäi määrittelemätta starttipaikalla. Mäntsälästa ajoimme Monninkylään, poiketen liian aikaisin tie 55:lle (tärinäviivaa!) Tuorilan leipomo oli tietysti kiinni - muka loman tarpeessa. Tauon pidimme Pornaisten SEOlla, josta jatkoimme suoraan vanhalle Lahdentielle ja sitä myöten Helsinkiin päin. Erkanimme omille teillemme Honkanummen hautuumaan risteyksessä.
Sigma väitti lenkin olleen (ovelta ovelle) 144 km ja keskarin 33+.

----------


## mizzu

Myös su ajettiin Vantaankoskelta. Lähtöpaikalla oli noin 15 kuskia, joista 9 starttasi 30+ryhmään ja loput 30-ryhmään. Nopeammassa ryhmässä ajettiin paikoin melko reippaasti. Kioskille saavuttiin yhtenä ryhmänä ja keskinopeus taisi olla luokkaa 33. Erityisesti ylämäet olisi voitu ottaa rauhallisemmin. Ajo oli kuitenkin siistiä eikä mitään ongelmia ollut, vaikka parissa kohtaa oli yllättäen lasinsiruja.
Pidemmälle lenkille ei ollut halukkaita lähtijöitä.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Erkanimme omille teillemme Honkanummen hautuumaan risteyksessä.



Kuulostaapa kohtalokkaalta. 

Hyvä etten lähtenyt matkaanne. Vauhti ja matka olisivat olleet liikaa.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Kävin ajamassa keskiviikkolenkin äsken soolona. Varsin nopea keli myötätuulessa 37.1km/t boxinloppuun. Tuolla metsäosuudella muutamia isojakin puunoksia tippunut tielle mikä kannattaa huomioida ryhmissä. Onko tänään 18 lähtö? Ei ole täysin poissuljettua että tulisin vielä tänään uudelleen ajamaan.

----------


## alppu

> Kävin ajamassa keskiviikkolenkin äsken soolona. Varsin nopea keli myötätuulessa 37.1km/t boxinloppuun. Tuolla metsäosuudella muutamia isojakin puunoksia tippunut tielle mikä kannattaa huomioida ryhmissä. Onko tänään 18 lähtö? Ei ole täysin poissuljettua että tulisin vielä tänään uudelleen ajamaan.



Tuuli kai hiukan tyyntyy illaksi, minä ainakin olen tulossa

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## jones mäkinen

Kiitokset tästä keskiviikkolenkin tarjoamasta vauhdista. Muodostui yksi ryhmä, jossa noin 15 ajajaa. Oli kova vauhti mm. jokivarsisprint oli varmaan kovin mitä ajanut vähänkään pidempää osuutta. 3.23km osuus keskinopeudella 49.1km/t. Kuninkaanmäki - Kuninkaantie alkoi myös vauhdikkaasti 45.5km/t. Itsellä päivällä ajatetut kilometrit painoi ja putosin jo Boxin alkumetreillä (silti boxin loppuun vauhti oli 40.4km/t) ja ajoin aina pitkälle uutta Porvoontietä asti ennen kun sain kiinni yhden ajajan, jonka kanssa ajoin loppuun asti. Märältä ei vältytty, ennen Sotungintietä alkanut voimakas sade kasteli läpimäräksi.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...vastaavilla vauhdeilla ajettiin parisen viikkoa sitten  Helsinki Velotourissa, esim. kat. 3:n kilpailussa:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CeFL5nFmIg

...ks. nopeus- ym. tiedot kuvan alalaidassa...

...hmm... vinkkinä  :Vink:  että keskiviikkolenkkeihin verrattuna _kilvanajamiseen_ sisältyy _mahdollisuus_ pysyvämpiin muistoihin (lue. pysteihin ja mitaleihin palkintokaapissa sekä vähintäänkin nimeen tuloslistoilla) kuin vain hapertuviin muistikuviin... Kokemukseen perustuen voin myös sanoa, että _paljon paremmin muistan_, vielä näin vuosikymmenten jälkeen, vauhdikkaita (= erikoisia & poikkeuksellisia ym.) _kisatapahtumia_ (sulje kirjautumisikkuna rastista) kuin samaan aikaan "tahkottua" peruslenkkeilyä ja -treenaamista.

Nimim. 10+3+2...  :Cool: 

Jk. Pieni tarkennus: Hvt:n kilpalähtöjen keskarit --> elite (153 km) = 41 km/h; kat. 2 (110 km) = 39 km/h; kat. 3 (77 km) = 37 km/h.

----------


## timppa_234

Tänään sitten taas ajamaan kuninkaanmäen keskiviikkolenkkiä klo 18. Toivottavasti saadaan joku 30 ryhmäkin

----------


## Jim717

Pyrin tulemaan 30 ryhmään.

----------


## Isä nitro

Olen ollut huomaavinani, että etenkin lauantain yhteislenkeillä on ollut merkittävä vaikutus (mielen)terveyteeni. Siksi katselenkin huolestuneena viikonlopun säätilannetta eräs ehdotus mielessäni. Minä en ihan tieten tahtoen lähde maantiepyörääni sateeseen viemään. Mitäpä siis jos aloittelisimme varovaisesti Gravel-kautta, koska mielestäni tuossa lajissa pieni sade ei ole niin fataalia? Sirkiän joukot kokoontunevat (?) klo 10:30 aikoihin Manan majalla, joten mitä jos nähtäisiin samoihin aikoihin samassa paikassa ja yritettäisiin pysytellä vaihteeksi hiekalla? Jos elämä pysyy raiteillaan, olen joka tapauksessa ajelemassa noihin aikoihin majan vieritse säätilaan katsomatta.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tervetuloa lähtöpaikalle myäs hiekkatiepyöräilijät  :Hymy:  Tässä vaiheessa kautta tapahtuu usein niin, että lähdö(i)ssä on sekä hiekkatielle että asvaltille aikovia; jakaudutaan sitten sopiviin ryhmiin. Ja asvaltiajelun osuus hiljalleen vähenee ja hiekan kasvaa kauden edetessä loppuaan kohden. --> Lopusta tuli mieleeni, että Maunulan Pyöräilijöiden (!) taannoinen Vuelta-sessio onnistui niin hyvin, että jonkinlaisen "kauden päättäjäisen" voisi myös järjestää samaisessa Olympiakylän Old Sophiessa  :Vink:  ...mahdollisesti (noin) lokakuun puolessa välissä, kun muutenkin HePon ajokausi päättyy. Tämä näin tiedoksi etukäteen, ettei tule ihan puskista kenellekään, jos jonain lauantaina/ sunnuntaina olisi tällaista tarjolla. Samassa tilaisuudessas voisi antaa palauttetta ym. kauden aikana ilmenneistä asioista/seikoista johtoportaan  (...mitä? kuka? häh?) suuntaan...  :Cool:  :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen: 

Jk. Mainitsen vielä, että tulevana lauantaina (Maunulassa) ja maanantaina (Viikissä) voin vielä opastaa ns. aloittelijoita ryhmäajamisessa. --> Jos siis harkitset osallistumista ryhmäajoihin 2019, niin nyt on sopiva hetki tulla kuulemaan ryhmäajamisesta (alustavasti) ensi vuoden aloitusta varten. 

Jjk. Hiekkatieajossa, btw, pätevät samat pointit kuin maantieajon ryhmissä, etenkin, jos ei niin tolkutonta vauhtia kaahata. --> Ylisummaan: Matalatehoista (ja vähemmän teknistäkin) hiekkatieajelua syksyksi siis toivotaan, btw2.

----------


## wilier-08

Lauantaina vedän hiekkatielenkin Espoon suntaan Maunulan maja 10.30.Kalevi

----------


## GrasaJussi

Mitenkäs tulevana lauantaina? Kun en ole Maunulasta koskaan osallistunut rientoihin, niin tullaanko sinne nyt maantiepyörällä vai gravelilla? Ja meneekö lenkki 6.10 Vantaankosken kautta?

----------


## wilier-08

[QUOTE=GrasaJussi;2814931]Mitenkäs tulevana lauantaina? Kun en ole Maunulasta koskaan osallistunut rientoihin, niin tullaanko sinne nyt maantiepyörällä vai gravelilla? Ja meneekö lenkki 6.10 Vantaankosken kautta?[/QUOTE

Eiköhän hiekkatielenkkejä Lokakuussa,eikä Vantaankosken kautta.

----------


## wilier-08

Lauantaina Maunulasta klo 10.30 hiekkatietä ja asfalttia kohti Nurmijärveä.Kalevi

----------


## Isä nitro

> Lauantaina Maunulasta klo 10.30 hiekkatietä ja asfalttia kohti Nurmijärveä.Kalevi



Toivottavasti saatte hyvän remmin kasaan. Minun polkemiseni ovat vähän aikaa ohi: maastopyöräilyssä kesällä sattunut haaveri osoittautui jänteen repeämisen arvoiseksi. Itsekin pyöräilyä harrastava anestesialääkäri uinutti uneen toteamalla, että kannattaisi pysytellä maantiellä. Tämä vitsinä, mutta myös omiin vastaaviin kokemuksiinsa vedoten.

Yritän tulla kuvioihin mukaan loppuvuodesta. Antoisia kilometrejä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Ajelin porukan mukana Maunulasta V-koskelle, sieltä omalle lenkille Ylästöntien kautta kiertäen ja V-joen vartta takaisin. -- Triviaa: 1.31 h, 29.5 km, 19.3 km/h (keskari), maksimivauhti (alamäessä) 35.8, ja k-kalorioita kului 950, palautumisaika 11 h, nousua 422 m, laskua 436 m. -- Kalevin pitkämatkalaisilla, 5 kuskia, sitten ihan toiset lukemat...  :Cool: 

Jk. Ylisummaan: Jos ei kolmea, neljää tuntia halua/ehdi/jaksa/viitsi ajaa, voi osallistua (yhteislähdössä) lyhyemminkin  :Vink:

----------


## wilier-08

[QUOTE=Pekka Sirkiä;2817676]Ajelin porukan mukana Maunulasta V-koskelle, sieltä omalle lenkille Ylästöntien kautta kiertäen ja V-joen vartta takaisin. -- Triviaa: 1.31 h, 29.5 km, 19.3 km/h (keskari), maksimivauhti (alamäessä) 35.8, ja k-kalorioita kului 950, palautumisaika 11 h, nousua 422 m, laskua 436 m. -- Kalevin pitkämatkalaisilla, 5 kuskia, sitten ihan toiset lukemat...  :Cool: 

100km 22,5km/h 1000nm

----------


## penyeach

> Minun polkemiseni ovat vähän aikaa ohi: maastopyöräilyssä kesällä sattunut haaveri osoittautui jänteen repeämisen arvoiseksi. [...]
> Yritän tulla kuvioihin mukaan loppuvuodesta. Antoisia kilometrejä.



Paranemisia!

----------


## Isä nitro

> Paranemisia!



Kiitos kiitos. Kyllä tämä tästä.

----------


## Team-o

Tämän päivän Maunulan klo 10:30 inspiroivan cyclo treenin innoittamana kyselen olikohan ketään menossa huomenna su klo 11 Vkoskelle? Kylmää on mutta sehän ei haittaa kun kuivaa luvassa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Ajelin sunnuntaina Malmin lentokentän ympäri (ihan aidan vieressä menee hyvä reitti). Tasamaata ja hiekkatietä pääosa, muutama lyhyt ylämäki. -- Huomasi selvästi, btw, että pudonneet lehdet alkavat liukastaa nousuja.

Jk. Kotiseudun matkailuvinkkinä, että ko. lentokentän ympärillä/lähimailla on runsaasti sotahistoriallista nähtävää.

----------


## Jim717

> Ajelin sunnuntaina Malmin lentokentän ympäri (ihan aidan vieressä menee hyvä reitti). Tasamaata ja hiekkatietä pääosa, muutama lyhyt ylämäki. -- Huomasi selvästi, btw, että pudonneet lehdet alkavat liukastaa nousuja.
> 
> Jk. Kotiseudun matkailuvinkkinä, että ko. lentokentän ympärillä/lähimailla on runsaasti sotahistoriallista nähtävää.



Minun vakiojuoksulenkki. Pituutta 5.7 km.
Pimeällä tuolla ei kannata kovaa pyörällä ajaa, koska siinä on paljon kävelijöitä ja juoksijoita
Esim. Bunkkereita tosiaan lenkin varrella on. Lisäksi historiallinen lentokenttärakennus ja siellä ravintola/kahvila 
Tulevat tuhoamaan tuonkin lenkin, kun paikalle rakennetaan asuntoja

----------


## GrasaJussi

Onkohan huomenna Maunulsta lähtijöitä? Pakkasta luvattu yöksi mutta ajattelin urheilla nastattomilla jos hiekalla pysyttäisiin.

----------


## jaru

Joo. Jos tulee räntää/vettä kl.10 tienoilla, en starttaa.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Joo. Jos tulee räntää/vettä kl.10 tienoilla, en starttaa.



Sama täällä ja pätee myös lumisateeseen. Talvirenkaat ovat nimittäin varastossa ja avain tallessa. Tosi hyvässä tallessa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Lauantaina Maunulan majalta klo 10.30 _kevyt aamulenkki_ Malmin lentokentän ja Vanhankaupunginlahden kiertäen (Mustikkamaan ympäriajo myös mahdollinen). Noin 35-40 km. Wauhti: 50+  :Hymy:  :Cool: 

Jk. Tavoitteellisempi väki ajaa pidemmän & vauhdikkaamman lenkin.
Jjk. Laitetaan vielä _säävarauksella_...

----------


## Team-o

Vaikuttaisi lauantaina olevan jopa aurinkoa luvassa, toivottavasti Maunulaan on tulijoita 10:30!

----------


## Tassu

> Vaikuttaisi lauantaina olevan jopa aurinkoa luvassa, toivottavasti Maunulaan on tulijoita 10:30!



Olihan meitä viisi. Aurinko näyttäytyi vasta lenkin loppupuolella, mutta olihan se keli kuitenkin aivan loistava. Pitkästä aikaa porukkalenkillä, sekin oli ihan jees.

----------


## Team-o

Olikohan ketään nastarengas polkijaa lähdössä huomenna klo 10:30 Maunulasta?

----------


## JTJ

Joo, ajattelin huomenna ajaa tällaisen lenkin: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29043700

Mun vauhti on aika maltillinen. Keskinopeus jää alle 20 km/h ja ylämäet ajan tosi hiljaa, kun olin pari kuukautta sitten jalkaterän leikkauksessa. Mutta kiva olisi ajaa pitkästä aikaa pienellä porukalla, jos vauhti on muille sopiva.

----------


## GrasaJussi

Olisi kiva tulla, mutta olen ollut kovin sairas ja nyt toipilaana. Ajattelin käyttää tilanteen hyväksi ja katsoa ja tutkailla sunnuntaina klo 11 Maunulassa sen, mistä olen jo pitkään ollut kovin utelias. Nimittäin retkipyöräily 4 ja puoli tuntia. Retkipyöräilyn keskari saattaa olla mun tilanteessa just sopiva. Eli alle 20.

----------


## Newbie

> Joo, ajattelin huomenna ajaa tällaisen lenkin: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29043700
> 
> Mun vauhti on aika maltillinen. Keskinopeus jää alle 20 km/h ja ylämäet ajan tosi hiljaa, kun olin pari kuukautta sitten jalkaterän leikkauksessa. Mutta kiva olisi ajaa pitkästä aikaa pienellä porukalla, jos vauhti on muille sopiva.



Tällaiseen voisin toiste tulla mukaan. Tälle päivään vähän liian hätäinen lähtö  :Hymy:

----------


## Wiszsla

JTJ:n ehdottaman tapaiset lenkit kiinnostavat jatkossa. Huomasin viestin liian myöhään, koska sivulla on ollut pitkään hiljaista.

----------


## Team-o

Olikohan Maunulaan menijöitä tänään?

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos oli :Sekaisin:  ei enää ehdi mukaan :Vihainen:  Ja jos olisi voinut olla :Kieli pitkällä:  muttei ollut :Cool:  olisi ehkä kannattanut kysyä jo eilen :Irvistys: 


PS Varsinaiseksi kommentiksi: nyt nähdään varsin selvästi, miten erinomaisen tärkeitä ja jopa välttämättömiä ovat olleet ne luottokuskit jotka ovat ottaneet harteilleen enemmän tai vähemmän puolivirallisen kapteenin ja reittimestarin tehtävät ja olleet paikalla säännöllisesti joko itse tai apukuski(e)nsa välityksellä. 

Ja tärkeitä ovat olleet ne muutkin jotka ovat tässä ketjussa mukanaolostaan ilmoitellelleet tai vain lauantai toisensa jälkeen sen kummemmitta Maunulan majalle ilmestyneet.

PPS Kerrotaan että 1960-luvulla televisio ja erityisesti sarja "Peyton Place" tappoi aikaisemmin aktiivisen ja juuri keskiviikkoiltaisin järjestetyn yhdistystoiminnan. Nyt Zwift on tainnut tehdä saman harrastelijoiden eli ei-kisakuskien lauantaisille porukkalenkeille...

----------


## Isä nitro

Tarkoitus olisi alkaa taas ”normaali elämä” ensi viikolla edellyttäen että ortopedi ei pistä kovasti kampoihin. 

Aikaisempina vuosina on lauantailähtöihin ilmestynyt kuskeja 1-10 kpl hyvin säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti. Jos saa esittää toiveen, niin laitelkaa vaan tällä palstalla tietoja että tulossa ollaan tai että ollaanko tulossa. Minulla ovat lauantaiaamut parasta lenkkiaikaa.

Vaan missäpä kunnossa ovat aiotut lenkkiväylät juuri nyt? Pärjääkö Mara wintterein vai onko niin liukasta, että parempi ottaa suosiosta ISPit alle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Vielä eilen illalla "juuri nyt" oli sellaista normaalia hyvin ajettavaa Marathon Winter-keliä eli ei ollut liian jäistä, ikävällä tavalla jäistä tai toisaalta liian pehmeää kelveillä eikä ulkoiluteilläkään, Ikävällä tavalla pehmeää oli kohdittain puolesta metristä pariin metriin missä auramies oli jättänyt tai aurannut lunta tai missä ajoradalta kulkeutunut suola oli pehmittänyt muuten kovan lumipinnan.

Yön ja aamun aikana ei kai ole vettä tihkunut taivaalta eikä ilman kosteus ainkaan roskia äsken viedessä vaikuttanut aiheuttaneen jäätyviä tienpintoja - mutta jos on, "juuri nyt" voi olla hankalampaa kuin eilen illalla...


PS Muutaman talven takaiset lauantaiset talvisatkut - vaikkeivat ne olleet satkuja kuin niille jotka ajoivat tavanomaista pitempiä siirtymiä tai sakkolenkkejä HePo-lenkin päälle - olivat siksi kivoja (tai ainakin muistissa säilyneet sellaisina) että voisi jatkossa yrittää järjestellä ohjelmansa niin että pääsee mukaan mahdollisimman usein.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos pikaisesta tilannekatsauksestasi Kuovipolku. Kelit tosiaan muuttuvat näillä tanhuvilla nopeasti. Pahin lienee senttien sohjo, joka jäätyy.

Mutta hyvä että tällä palstalla on toimintaa, joka toivottavasti konkretisoituu myös pyöräilyyn.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tassu

> Vaan missäpä kunnossa ovat aiotut lenkkiväylät juuri nyt? Pärjääkö Mara wintterein vai onko niin liukasta, että parempi ottaa suosiosta ISPit alle?



Jos ajaa nätisti ja maltilla niin marawinttereillä pärjää. Ite olen nyt ajellut aika paljon hesalan puistossa, kun en oikein tykkää epsoon touhuista. Polkujakin on tullut vähän koettua. 35mm renkulat alla. Tosin tänään en tykännyt kun Pirkkolasta Pitkäkoskelle oli väylä vedetty jollain uralevylla tasaiseksi ja ainakin niissä urissa tuo 35mm muljus ikävästi.

Silvolan viereinen väylä oli hyvässä kunnossa, mutta joen toisella puolella oleva se virallinen väylä ei. Oli paikoin upottavaa. Siis Pitkäkoskelta eteenpäin.

Suurin hidaste selkeästi on ollut tuo sumu/tihkusade, joka kastelee lasit, että niitä pitää putsata aika usein. Tänään se onneksi loppui puolenpäivän jälkeen joten loppumatka oli ihan kiva kun näki koko ajan eteenpäin kunnolla.

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelin huomenna käydä jonkin lenkin ajamassa Maunulan majalta klo 10:30 noin 4-5 tuntia kahvitauolla. Tarkempaa speksiä en osaa sanoa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Minäkin taidan tulla paikalle, vaikka kunto epäilyttääkin. Kiitos kutsusta.

----------


## Tassu

Hoplaa, olipa hyvä lenkki tänään, kiitos JTJ ja Isä nitro. Keli oli loistava ja väylät hyvässä kunnossa*. Kyllä kelpas. JTJ:n kanssa juotiin kaffeet Bembölen kahvituvalla. Ei välttämättä paras paikka, ainakaan isommalla porukalla, nytkin jouduttiin jonottaan.

* Miksi meikäläinenkin ajelee mielellään hesalan puistossa? No siksi, kun Espoon puisto on niin huonossa kunnossa (mikä tuli tänään todistettua).

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos minunkin puolestani. Onneksi tajusin irrottautua ajoissa seurastanne: viimeiset kilometrit ennen kotia olivat todella hyytävät kun kunto yksinkertaisesti petti. Aurinko alkoi onneksi paistaa. Josko ensi lauantaina uudestaan.

----------


## Tassu

> Onneksi tajusin irrottautua ajoissa seurastanne:



Varmasti oikea ratkaisu vallitsevissa olosuhteissa. Ja rehellisyyden nimissä täytyy sanoa, että kun erottiin niin kyllä mun ja JTJ:n vauhti nousi selkeästi loppulenkille.

----------


## JTJ

Joo, ensi lauantaina uudestaan. Siitä se kunto lähtee nouseen, kun vaan muistat maltilla lähteä liikkeelle.

----------


## JTJ

Huomenna taas jokin lenkki, vaikka aurinkolasit onkin kateissa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Hitsi, tuli aamulle pakollinen meno. Pääsen vasta ehtoolla baanalle.

----------


## JTJ

Tänään lähti viisi kuskia majalta. Ajettiin Espoon Pitkäjärven kautta Bemböleen ja Kauklahteen ja rantareittiä takaisin majalle. Tassu jäi Bembölessä omalle lenkilleen ja Repa jäi ennen Kauklahtea paikkaamaan rengasta. Loppumatka ajettiin kolmen miehen voimin ja käytiin Nokkalan majakalla kahvilla. Sää oli mitä parhain! Kiitos vaan lenkkiseurueelle! Jos sää suosii niin ensi viikolla taas lenkille.

----------


## Isä nitro

Katseltuani aamulla huomisen säätiedotusta tulin siihen tulokseen, että huomenna lauantaina olisi tulossa (ainakin minulle) aivan liian kylmä keli perinteiseen ja hieman nopeampaan Droppitankoajeluun. Olkapääkin on vielä kysymysmerkki. Kerttu varoitteli Ylellä myös ikävästä itätuulesta. Niinpä kysyn, että löytyisikö porukkaa huomenna Maunulan majalta klo 10:30 alkavaan polkurymistelyyn? En ole käynyt Keskuspuiston poluilla näillä lumilla eikä tiedusteluihini ole vastattu toisessa säkeessä, mutta oletan että viime vuoden tapaan siellä voisi olla nopea ja kovapohjainen polkuverkosto. Sitä on nautinto ajella maastopyörällä. Tosin viime vuonna pärjäsi ainakin lopputalvesta myös cyklolla. Ja metsähän tarjoaa oivan suojan oletetulta tuulelta. 

Jos tänään ei mene baarissa liian myöhään, niin tarkoitus olisi tulla läskin kera Majalle mainittuun aikaan. Eli minunkin osallistumisessa on pieni varaus, mutta jos innostusta löytyy niin lupaan rajoittaa juhlintaani...

----------


## GrasaJussi

Tänään oli tuvalla tilaa. Itseni lisäksi tuli yksi maastopyöräilijä. Itse olin 29:llä liikenteessä, mikä osoittautui hyväksi valinnaksi. Ajoimme jonkun pätkän yhdessä, kunnes maastopyöräilijä löysi itselleen hakemiaan tallattuja  metsäpolkuja joihin siirtyi. Minulla ei taito riittänyt siihen ja jatkoin yksinäni omaa lenkkinäni lentokentän suuntaan. Hyvä keli ja nautinnollinen ajopäivä.

----------


## JTJ

Lähdin tänään pitkästä aikaa pyörälenkille ja päätin käydä Maunulan majalla katsomassa, jos siellä näkyisi muitakin lenkkeilijöitä. Ja kappas vaan, siellähän oli kolme kaveria, joiden kanssa päätettiin mennä maantielenkille Lapinkylään, kun kelvit oli aika pahasti jäässä. Ihan kunnon lenkki siitä tulikin ja reilut sata kilsaa tuli mittariin. Sää oli aivan mainio, vaikka menomatkalla vastatuuli meinasi hyydyttää, mutta onneksi tuuli ei sentään kääntynyt matkan varrella.

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko kiinnostuneita pyöräilijöitä huomenna klo 10.30 Maunulan majalta? Auratut reitit Keskuspuistossa ja teiden reunat varmaan ajettavissa, vaikka auraamattomat ovat ainakin metsässä liukkaita.

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelin käydä huomenna Lapinkylässä. Mulla on vielä nastarenkaat ja muutenkin rauhallinen vauhti oli suunnitelmissa.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Ajattelin käydä huomenna Lapinkylässä. Mulla on vielä nastarenkaat ja muutenkin rauhallinen vauhti oli suunnitelmissa.



Nastat on vielä - ja rauhallinen vauhti sopisi mainiosti. 10.30 siis huomenna?

----------


## JTJ

Joo, 10:30.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Keskiviikkolenkki ajettavissa maantiepyörällä. Kävin eilen kiertämässä vastapäivään. Ajoin tosin itse lokarigrävelillä 40mm kumeilla, kun sellainenkin löytyy. Routa on taas tehnyt tuhojaan ja uusia kuoppia/uria on tarjolla, joten katse kannattaa pitää tiessä. Immersbyntie alkaa kyllä olla niin surullisessa kunnossa, että tuolla pitää varmaan sattua jotain vakavaa ennen kuin sille tehdään jotain.

----------


## kuovipolku

Oliko tuo kutsu keskiviikkolenkkien epäviralliselle avauslenkille? Vai ainoastaan sellainen pieni herätys siihen että varsin pian innokkaimmat voivat aloittaa iltalenkit Mittatieltä, etenkin kun kesäaikaan siirtyminen tulee vielä avuksi?


Ei se Immersbyntie minusta vielä surullisessa kunnossa ole ollut että sitä noin synkkään sävyyn tarvitsisi kuvailla normaaliksi katsottavien talvivaurioiden paljastuttuakaan. Vai ovatko vauriot tänä vuonna pahempia tai laajempia kuin aikaisemmin?

(Esimerkiksi Spjutsundintien kuntoon, puhumattakaan Hindsntiestä tai Boxintiestä ennen sen peruskorjausta, tottuneen on ehkä vähän hankala arvioida asiaa, oma mitta-asteikko kun voi niin sanotusti olla heilahtanut pois paikaltaan ja koko laitekin vaatia kalibrointia...)



Sirkiän Pekalla oli HePo:n yhteislenkkivastaavan ominaisuudessa tapana joka kevät muistuttaa siitä mahdollisuutta että hieman pitemmästä lenkistä kiinnostuneet voisivat ajaa oman versionsa, mutta nykyinen, nopeimmilla himpun verran alle ja hitaammilla jonkin verran päälle tunnin kestävä porukkalenkkiosuus taitaa edelleen olla lähes kaikille juuri passeli (ja useimmathan voivat laskea lenkkiin mukaan siirtymät ja tietenkin ajaa alle tai päälle haluamansa pituiset sakkokierrokset).

Jos Immersbyntietä tosiaan alkaa oll syytä sen surullisen kunnon vuoksi karttaa, niin suoranaiset vaihtoehdot ovat vähissä elleivät ne ole täysin olemattomat. Jos Söderkullasta jatketaan suoraan Uutta Porvoontietä, menetetään mäkiosuus ja joudutaan liikennesääntöjen mukaan ajamaan kelviä (joka sekään ei ole loistokunnossa ja jolla ei muiden liikkujien vuoksi voida vapaavauhtia mennä. Tällöin reitin pidentäminen voisi nousta uuteen valoon, mutta mitä kautta: Uuden Porvoontien toiselle puolelle eli Kilpilahdentien, Nesteentien, Pekemantien, Svartbäckintien ja Spjutsundintien kautta jotenkin ja johonkin suuntaan ajaen? Ei ehkä kenelläkään aivan toivomuslistan kärjessä? Söderkullantietä takaisin, Boxintie pikauusintana ja paluu- ja himmailuosuuden aloittaminen? Ei kenties hotsita erityisemmin ?



Kelvistä puheenollen Jokivarrentien kävely- ja pyörätien rakentaminen on edistynyt sitten viime maantiekauden päättymisen, muttei onneksi ole vielä kovin lähellä valmistumista. Joskus sekin on edessä että ajoradalla tai sen pientareella ajamista joudutaan perustelemaan niillä erityisillä syillä (eli vasemmalla puolella kulkevalla kelvillä, lyhyehköllä matkalla ja reitillä jolla kelville ja sieltä takaisin siirtymistä voidaan pitää vaarallisempana) saamatta sille kuitenkaan ymmärrystä kaikilta autoilijoilta (kun sitä ei liikene kaikilta kanssapyöräilijöiltäkään).

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Ei ollut kutsu keskiviikkolenkeille. Yleinen tiedoite vain reitin kunnosta. Kyllä siellä pari innokasta tuli jo maantiepyörillä vastaan ja itsekin varmaan ajaisin jo maantievehkeellä, jos ei olisi muita vaihtoehtoja. 

Ei se Immersbyntie ehkä ole niin surkeassa kunnossa, kuin minun viestistä voisi päätellä, mutta ei se talven aikana ole ainakaan parantunut. Yksin tai parin kuskin voimin ajellessa tie on ihan vaaraton, mutta tuommoisessa nopeassa isossa porukassa voi herkemmin sattua vahinkoja urien ja kuoppien kanssa.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Vantaankoskelta lähdettäessä Piispankylän suuntaan, tiet erinomaisessa kunnossa, kaikki hiekat siivottu jo pois.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tänään kävin ajamassa Immersbyntien uudestaan. Joku oli käväissyt siellä täyttämässä pahimmat kuopat, joten nyt se on käytännössä samassa kunnossa kuin viime kesänä.

----------


## fiber

Onko huomiselle porukkalenkkisuunnitelmia? Krossarilla ja krossikumeilla ajattelin liikennöidä, ja mahdollisesti sitten tiputtautua omalle lenkille, jos meinaa hapottaa liikaa.

----------


## Liikuttava

Lähdössä huomenna maantiepyörällä Vantaankoskelta 7.30, n. 100 km pk ~32 km/h , mukaan saa liittyä

----------


## Team-o

Itse voisin mahdollisesti tulla 10:30 Maunulaan jos vain saan kumeissa ilmat pysymään..vanhentuneita sisureita tuntui olevan useampi tänään cyclokumeja alle vaihtaessa

----------


## kp63

> Lähdössä huomenna maantiepyörällä Vantaankoskelta 7.30, n. 100 km pk ~32 km/h , mukaan saa liittyä



 laita dataa jos yksin ajettuna 32 toteutuu, respect

----------


## Tassu

Arvon jäsen fiber, 0 varmaa ilmoa foorumilla ehkä esti sinua sitten tulemasta. Oli meitä kuitenkin kuusi lähdössä. Tänään oli varsinainen tiputusajo kyseessä. Ensin Pekka lähti omille teilleen aika alusta, sit meni yksi rengas (ja hän jäi hoitaan sitä sovitusti yksin), sit tuli se varsinainen, että ei pysy muiden mukana, sitten tuli aikarajoite yhdellä vastaan, ja minäkin sitten oikaisin kotiin kehä kolmosen nurkilla. Mutta oli aika jees lenkki tänään. Ja suhteellisen reipasvauhtinenkin, kunhan se ensin vaan lähti käyntiin, kun päästiin maantielle.

Tunnen vain kasvoilta tämän, jonka kanssa ajelin kahestaan sen loppulenkin. Kun oli puhetta niin katsoin vähän "dataa" eli tuolta fixed gear kalkulaattorista eli mun väleillä 44kmh on 130 rpm kadenssi, maksimivauhti jossain alamäessä tais olla 56kmh. Joo, tulin pätemään.

Mut hei, vaikka maantiellä olen jo muutamaan otteeseen ollut niin tämä oli mulle se kauden avaus niin sanotusti. Sain mitä halusinkin, joten kiitos.

----------


## fiber

Eli ilmeisesti Maunulasta 10.30? Kun ei tosiaan ollut ilmoja, niin lupauduin aamupäiväksi kauppareissulle. Kävin sitten itsekseni rauhallisen krossarilenkin iltapäivällä. Jossain 53 km kohdalla alkoi takarengas hiljalleen tyhjentyä. Onneksi pääsin vajaapaineilla kotiin saakka.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePon lenkkiaktiiveille tiedoksi, että hallituksen jäsen _Katriina Heiskanen_ koordinoi alkaneella kaudella HePon kuntolenkkitoimintaa. 

Ja saman tien *kutsu*, että kaikki HePon lenkkiasioista kiinnostuneet (lue. lenkkien järjestelyihin/reitteihin jne. vaikuttaa haluavat) voivat osallistua *jo ensi perjantaina* (5.4. klo 17 alkaen) järjestettävään *lenkkiväen tapaamiseen* (...lisätietoa kokouksen paikasta tulossa asap, ts. raivatkaa kalenteriin tilaa). 

Jk. Muuta epäoleellista: vedän/opastan lenkkejä totuttuun tapaan suht' koht' säännöllisesti maanantaisin ja lauantaisin (sekä satunnaisemmin keskiviikkoisin ja sunnuntaisin). -- Kröhm...pieni terveysvaraus, kun ikää on 55+...
Jjk. HePon ajokausi alkaa virallisesti huhtikuun kolmannella viikolla, mutta innokkaimmat vetäjät/osallistujat/uudetkin kuskit odottelevat lähtöpaikoilla jo tätä ennen...

----------


## Impulso53

Onko keskiviikkojen lenkit jo alkaneet?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Onko keskiviikkojen lenkit jo alkaneet?



Ei ainakaan tullut porukkaa tänään vastaan, kun kiersin lenkkiä vastapäivään. Pepe viritteli kuitenkin keskiviikkotempoa pystyyn, joten sitä voidaan pitää selvänä kevään merkkinä ja eiköhän keskiviikkolenkeillekin löydy porukkaa viikon parin sisällä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Pitäisikö viritellä lauantaiaamulle jotain? sääennusteet lupaavat ainakin vielä toistaiseksi lämmintä ja aikaresurssit antaisivat myöten. Mites olisi vaikkapa lähtö Hakunilasta 10:30 ja siitä sitten vaikkapa Sipoon eli Porvoon suuntiin. Muutkin lähtöpaikat ja suunnat sopinevat.

----------


## Wiszsla

Kiinnostaa. Katsotaan jaksanko roikkua mukana yli 30:n vauhdissa. Maantiekalustoa pystyy onneksi jo käyttämään; kokeilin eilen keskiviikkolenkin vastapäivään.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...lenkkiaktiivien tapaaminen siis tänään (pe) klo 17 alkaen Teerenpelissä (Olavinkatu 2). Tervetuloa vaikuttamaan & ideoimaan alkavaa ajokautta. (Reittikokous mahdollisesti myähemmin.)

Jk. Sen verran hyvältä näyttää sääennuste, että pidetään 55+ ...eh... korjaan: 50+ väen tradizionaalinen kauden (ennakko)avaus Maunulan majalta lauantaina klo 10.30. Ajetaan lentokenttä ympäri, ts. n. 40-50 km (pääosin pyäräteitä pitkin). Wauhti, tod. näk., hieman alle 25:n, kun kunto on mikä on talven (sohvalla lojumisen) jälkeen... Jjk. Osaisiko joku sanoa, btw, onko ko. reitillä vielä paljon hiekkaa?!?

----------


## java

Itse kiersin lentokentän maanantaina enimmäkseen pyöräteitä pitkin. Lähes sepelitöntä oli.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Kiinnostaa. Katsotaan jaksanko roikkua mukana yli 30:n vauhdissa. Maantiekalustoa pystyy onneksi jo käyttämään; kokeilin eilen keskiviikkolenkin vastapäivään.



Minulla takana katkonainen kausi, edessä mahdollisesti sepeliä jossain kohdin sisältävä tie ja alla jokin muu kuin ykköstykki, joten ehdotan pikemminkin reipasta kuin kovaa vauhtia. Mutta ehkä mentäisiin hieman kovempaa kuin Maunulan majalta lähtevä porukka ja tavoitteena pikemminkin 100 km kuin 50 km?

Mutta lukitaan nyt sitten tuo Hakunila klo 10:30. Olen siellä sillä varmuudella kuin lapsiperheessä elävä ihminen voi luvata...

----------


## Wiszsla

Noilla spekseillä voidaan lähteä. Tulen Hakunilaan. Arvelisin, että muutama muukin ilmaantuu.

----------


## fiber

Ilmaantuisin mielelläni, kun speksit ja keli ovat noin sopivasti kohdillaan - jos ei tarvitsisi viettää jokavuotisia synttäreitä  :Leveä hymy:  Sen verran sain neuvoteltua, että ehdin pienelle lenkille illansuussa.

Sorry offtopic, mutta pitäähän sitä saada ventiloida pyöräilyn jäädessä sivurooliin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos niille kolmelle, jotka lähditte lenkille Hakunilasta. Keli oli erinomainen. Matka oli vain minulle yksinkertaisesti liian pitkä. Jättäydyin Nikkilän jälkeen pois kun siellä Monninkylässä syömäni lihapiirakan rasva alkoi tulla takaisin.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Onko sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta klo 11 lähtöä? Voisin tulla ajamaan sieltä.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Kiitos niille kolmelle, jotka lähditte lenkille Hakunilasta. Keli oli erinomainen. Matka oli vain minulle yksinkertaisesti liian pitkä. Jättäydyin Nikkilän jälkeen pois kun siellä Monninkylässä syömäni lihapiirakan rasva alkoi tulla takaisin.



Kiitos samoin, olithan itsekin vetämässä vuorollasi. Speksissä - 28 km/h  - pysyttiin jotakuinkin kiitos hiukan nopeamman paluuosuuden.  Sää suosi kohtalaisesti eikä ollut liian tuulinen, ei rengasrikkoja tai muita kalusteongelmia, seura oli hyvää ja sepeli siivottu teiltä, lyhyitä pätkiä lukuunottamatta Nikkilän keskustan tietyömaiden liepeillä. :Hymy:

----------


## HeVi

> Onko sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta klo 11 lähtöä? Voisin tulla ajamaan sieltä.



Ajattelin sunnuntaina ajella n. 3h tasaisella teholla (ei vauhdilla) Peekoota. Mulla se on n. 25km/h +-1km.

----------


## JTJ

Tämän päiväinen lenkki oli juuri sitä mitä toivoin eli pitkä pk. Kiitos koko porukalle! Veto oli tasaista. Todella laadukas lenkki. Ilman teidän viestejä en olisi varmaan lähtenyt lainkaan, mutta nyt tuli vietettyä hieno päivä pyörän selässä

----------


## Fuuga

HePon sivuilla lenkit alkavat vasta 22.4., mutta onko kukaan lähdössä huomenna Vantaankoskelta?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan (ja V-kosken 2. lähtöpaikan) 50+ lenkillä 5 osallistujaa. Ajettiin perussetti lentokentän ympäri. -- Triviaa: allek. ovelta-ovelle 48 km, keskari 21 -- joka ei ihan vastaa varsinaista lenkkiajoa/-vauhtia, jossa keskari lienee ollut vähintään 25 -- sillä väsähdin loppukilometreillä ja vauhti hidastui 17-->15 km/h...  :No huh!:  ...no, muutoin lenkkeily sujui mallikkaasti, ja mukana oli jopa yxi uusi kuski (= kovakuntoinen hollantilaisnainen). Osa jengistä ajoi pidemmän setin (itä-Vantaan kautta). -- Kiitoksia, kuskeille, jotka auttoivat rengasrikossa.

JK. HePon ajokausi käynnistyy virallisesti 14.4. (...ma 22.4. on viime vuoden "pohja"). Maantielenkkeja aletaan ajaa ensi viikolla (säävaraus), ja pääosin viime vuoden aikataululla (ma-to, la-su).  --> Jos on illalla (paluumatkalla) hämärää/pimeää, niin mukaan valot/lämmintä lisävaatetusta.

----------


## jones mäkinen

reittiehdotus 75km noin 25km/h vauhdille    vantaankoskelta klo 11.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29655666

----------


## Blandula

Meitsi messissä, yritän ehtiä lähtöpaikalle.

----------


## HeVi

> reittiehdotus 75km noin 25km/h vauhdille    vantaankoskelta klo 11.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29655666



Näytää hyvältä minä mukana.

----------


## EsaJ

Ajetaanko nyt pääsiäisalusviikolla mitkä viikkolenkit, eteenkin tuota Bemböleä mietin.

Niin ja mitä lenkkejä ajetaan pääsiäispyhinä?

----------


## JTL

Tiistaina perinteinen viikkolenkki Vantaankoskelta klo 18:00, ~60km.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään maanantaina aloitetaan myös Viikin Prisman aloittelijoiden(kin) ajot, jossa ennen starttia ryhmäajo-opastusta. --> Tervetuloa, uudet ja wanhat kuskit, Maaherranpuistossa (ihan Prisman vieressä) lähtöpaikalla tavataan klo 18. (47 ja 60 km reitit; pidemmälle ajaville valot ja lämmintä vaatetta mukaan paluumatkaa varten.)

Jk. Keskari saattaa jäädä alle 25:n, ainakin allekirjoittaneella, kun talvi on mennyt (taas/jälleen/trad.) sohvalla...
Jjk. Lenkki ajettu. Keskari oli 25,3 km/h. Ajoaika 1 h 52 min. 47 km. 8 kuskia; yksi uusi (...naiskuski pysyi hyvin mukana  :Hymy: ). Nousumetrejä: 1185. -- Muuta: _kolmas maantielenkkini_ talvilevon jälkeen (...ajo kulki hyvin, kunto riitti koko matkalle, ts. ovelta-ovelle liiemmin rasittumatta  :Leveä hymy: ).

----------


## kolistelija

Ajattelin mennä keskiviikkona mittatielle, kai sinne muitakin tulee?

----------


## VPR

> eteenkin tuota Bemböleä mietin.



IK-32:n ryhmässä oli puhetta että ainakin kaksi muuta olisi lähdössä torstaina Bembölestä klo 18.





> Niin ja mitä lenkkejä ajetaan pääsiäispyhinä?



CCH:lla on perinteisesti ollut joka päivä lenkki Kuusijärveltä klo 10.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Mittatiellä eilen parikymmentä kuskia; kärjessä iso joukko eri seurojen kilpakuskeja. 30:n (lue. 32) ryhmässä tavallisempia kuntoilijoita. Viimeisenä - vaan ei vähäisimpänä - neljän kuskin alle 30-ryhmä, jossa ajettiin (...olisko ollut n. 27:n keskarilla?) Söderkullantien kautta. 3/4 jatkoi Immersbyn mäkiin. Kevään pisin & vauhdikkain(kin) reissu tähän mennessä allekirjoittaneella (= neljäs lenkki maantiepyärällä; ts. 200 km reeniä siis takana). -- Harmillisesti ajoin _400 metriä_  :Leveä hymy:  ennen kotiovea asvaltin kuoppaan ja eturengas tyhjeni.

----------


## Mikko0

Onko sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta rauhallista lähtöä? Esim. 70-100 km 25-27 keskarilla.

----------


## JiiTee

Sunnuntaille klo 11.00 lenkki Vantaankoskelta. Ajatus on kaivaa joku kahvila Roosan lenkki naftaliinista. Toivottavasti tulee useampi nopeusryhmä. Yritän varmistaa, että Roosa on sunnuntaina auki. Jos joku tietää pahoista tietöistä tms., please kerro!

----------


## BrassiPat

Olisiko joku ryhmä niistä jotka eivät tehneet mitään koko talven ja 20 km/h keskari olisi ylisuoritusta? 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JiiTee

Löytyi 70km versio, joka on päivitetty vuosi sitten. Mukana Ojakkalantie, eli rankat mäet. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27122258

Ilmoitelkaa itsestänne ja toiveistanne, niin muutkin tietävät mitä odottaa.

Itseäni kiinnostaisi lähinnä max 30 km/h ja tasainen teho. Siinä hyvällä tuurilla pysyisin mukana :-)

----------


## BrassiPat

> Ilmoitelkaa itsestänne ja toiveistanne, niin muutkin tietävät mitä odottaa.



Yritin laittaa yksityisen viestin,  mutta sinun postilaatikko on täynnä.

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePon kuntolenkit on  järjestetty ajettavaksi siten, että ensin a) opitaan  ajamaan ryhmässä, sitten b) pidennetään ajomatkoja, ja lopuksi c) nostetaan  nopeutta.

Toisin sanoen: aloittelijoiden lenkit, joilla on ryhmäajo-opastusta,  ovat esim. Viikin maanantailenkki (47-60 km) ja Maunulan majan  lauantailenkki (47-60 km). Näissä ryhmissä ja lähdöissä tavoite ei ole  ajaa mahdollisimman kovaa (ja/tai pitkään), vaan saada  kausi käyntiin ilman, että ekalla lenkillä väsähtää lenkin pituuden/vauhdin vuoksi. -- Suositeltava kauden aloituslenkki voisi olla _kaikille HePon kuntolenkeille osallistumista suunnitteleville vähintään 40-50 km:n oma lenkki._ Kun muutaman kerran  on ajanut yksin 40-50 km siten, että pitää vedon yllä koko lenkin ajan  sekä ajaa mäet vauhdikkaasti, voi varsin luottavaisin mielin tulla edellä mainituille aloittelijoiden  porukkalenkeille. 

HePon kuntoilukalenterin muut ajopäivät ja lähdöt  (esim. Hakunilasta lauantaisin, Kunkusta keskiviikkoisin, sekä päälähtö  sunnuntaisin V-koskelta) on tarkoitettu edistyneemmälle väelle, joka a)  osaa jo jonkin verran ajaa ryhmässä, ja b) kuntonsa puolesta pystyy  ajamaan esim. 60-90 km sopivaksi kokeilemallaan _ryhmäajon_ keskarilla. -- Jos luottaa/tietää oman kuntoonsa, voi toki aloittaa nopeammastakin lenkistä/ryhmästä, mutta oman (ja ko. ryhmän vanhojen kuskien) turvallisuuden vuoksi olisi syytä aloittaa porukkalenkkeily käymällä ainakin kerran kuuntelemassa ryhmäajo-opastus (ts. muutaman minuutin luento ryhmäajon pelisäännöistä ja tekniikasta) ennen starttia.

Nopeus-/lenkkiryhmiin osallistumalla  oma fysiikka/kunto mukautuu vähitellen ko. ryhmien ajotapaan ja matkoihin. Toisin sanoen lihaksiin  latautuu energiaa sen verran kuin ajaa kilometrejä tietyllä nopeudella yhdellä kertaa. Tämän  totuuden huomaa, jos on ajanut aiemmin, esim., maksimissaan 50 km, ja sitten lähtee 70 km:n lenkille, jolloin lihaksesta alkaa loppua energia 50 km:n jälkeen - tai mahdollisesti  jo aiemmin, jos ajovauhti on suurempi kuin mihin on tottunut, ja  etenkin, jos joutuu ajamaan mäet voimiensa ylärajalla lenkin alusta alkaen. 

--> Lyhyesti: Mitä aiemmin (huhti-toukokuussa) aloittaa ryhmälenkkeilyn, sitä helpompi on tulla (muidenkin keskenkuntoisten) porukkaan. Oma kunto alkaa sitten kehittyä samaa tahtia muiden säännöllisesti lenkeille osallistuvien kanssa.

-->  Tärkeää  alkukaudesta: Ota lenkeille mukaan riittävästi JUOTAVAA ja MAKEAA  SYÖTÄVÄÄ!!! Jos olet kuntoosi nähden ylipitkällä ja/tai nopealla  lenkillä, lihaksistasi loppuu energia (ts. kunto) ennen kuin lenkki  päättyy. Tällöin joudut a) tankaamaan energiaa ja b) hidastamaan vauhtia  loppumatkan ajaksi; varaudu tällaiseen tilanteeseen, etenkin, jos et  ole aivan varma kunnostasi. -- Pyöräilyssä, _btw,_ väsähtämiset ja porukasta putoamiset ovat "normimenoa", joka ei kokeneempia kuskeja hetkauta t. pelota. Mutta aloittelijoiden(kaan) ei tarvitse omakohtaisesti kokeilla/kokea kumpaakaan, jos aloittaa ns. tyvestä puuhun nousemalla, eli _vähitellen  pidentää ja nopeuttaa ajomatkojaan_.

----------


## JiiTee

> Yritin laittaa yksityisen viestin,  mutta sinun postilaatikko on täynnä.



Postilaatikkoa tyhjennetty...

----------


## BrassiPat

JTJlle sopii kaikki. 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jim717

HePon sivusto ei enää toimi. Löytyvätkö reitit jatkossa jostain muualta, kuin täältä joka ei toimi ? http://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/

----------


## JTJ

> Onko sunnuntaina Vantaankoskelta rauhallista lähtöä? Esim. 70-100 km 25-27 keskarilla.



Tämä sopii ja JiiTeen reitti on hyvä. Mäet ajetaan rauhallisesti.

P.S. Nyt opin poistamaan viestejä. Siellä oli yksi täppä piilossa, jota kännykällä ei heti huomannut painaa.

----------


## JiiTee

Soitin Roosaan. Auki on :-)

----------


## JiiTee

Kuulemma HePo työstää uusia kotisivuja. Eiköhän lenkit sinne ilmesty. Loistava ajoitus näin kauden alkuun, ei ole lenkkiarkistoonkaan linkkiä...

TeemuF: sulla lienee read-only linki jaettavissa siihen google sheetiin? Vai oliko RidewithGPS joku HePo-käyttäjä?





> HePon sivusto ei enää toimi. Löytyvätkö reitit jatkossa jostain muualta, kuin täältä joka ei toimi ? http://www.hepo.fi/retket-ja-lenkit/kuntolenkit/

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen mukaan, varmaankin hitaampaan, alle 30 km/h ryhmään.

----------


## jones mäkinen

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33741943 

täs viime vuodelta roosalenkki, joka tuli ajettua 83km

----------


## fiber

Voisin tulla mukaan, jos tulee 30:n ryhmä tai nopeampi.

----------


## EsaJ

Voisin kans tulla, vaan missäs osotteessa on lähtö ja kellonlyömä oli 11.00? Onko nyt jo tiedossa about mitä vauhtiryhmiä tulossa?

----------


## alppu

ilmoittaudun 30+ ryhmään

----------


## heeman

Mukana lenkillä. Pitää aamulla tunnustella kuinka lujaa uskaltaa ajaa..

----------


## JiiTee

> vaan missäs osotteessa on lähtö ja kellonlyömä oli 11.00? Onko nyt jo tiedossa about mitä vauhtiryhmiä tulossa?



Vantaankoskella on grillikioski Kuninkaantien toisella puolella kuin lähtöpaikka. Tuon King's Cornerin osoite on
Kuninkaantie 39, 01670 Vantaa. 11.00 on syytä olla paikalla...

Jotenkin kuulostaa, että joku noin 30-ryhmä ainakin tulee. Varmankin joku muukin.

----------


## JTJ

Juu, joku hitaampi ja joku nopeempi näyttäis tulevan. Itse ajan korkeintaan 28 km/h.

----------


## fiber

Meneekin päivä pihahommissa eli en ole tulossa

----------


## Team-o

Oliko huomenna tulossa ryhmää? Ilmeisesti Viikissä on johonkin aikaan tulossa mutta sattuuko olemaan menijöitä Vkoskelle klo 11?

----------


## JTJ

Tänään oli hyvin porukkaa Vantaankoskella. Saatiin kolme ryhmää, joista kaksi ensimmäistä ajoi kai noin kolmenkympin keskinopeudella hieman eri reittejä. Kolmanteen ryhmään lähti seitsemän kuskia, joista yksi jäi Klaukkalassa omalle lenkille. Menomatka Roosaan ajettiin aika tarkkaan 26 km/h ja paluumatka vastatuuleen vain himpun verran hitaammin. Oli kerrassaan hieno päivä pyörän selässä. Kiitokset vetomiehille tasaisesta vedosta!

----------


## JiiTee

Kiitokset kaikille! Lähdössä laskin 20 osallistujaal mutta saatoin sekoilla. 22 saattoi olla yhtä hyvin.

6 hengen 30-ryhmä ajoi Roosalle ensimmäisenä, 30+ taisi valita pidemmän reitin. Vantaankoskella mun Garmin näytti 29.9 km/h keskaria. Kiitokset kaikille, oli aikas makea lenkki! Vastatuuleen puskimme nopealla telaketjulla. Välillä sujui hyvin, välillä vähän tempoili. Yksi jäi sovitusti omalle lenkille muutama kilsa ennen Palojokea.

Mainio käynnistys lenkkikaudelle!





> Tänään oli hyvin porukkaa Vantaankoskella. Saatiin kolme ryhmää, joista kaksi ensimmäistä ajoi kai noin kolmenkympin keskinopeudella hieman eri reittejä. Kolmanteen ryhmään lähti seitsemän kuskia, joista yksi jäi Klaukkalassa omalle lenkille. Menomatka Roosaan ajettiin aika tarkkaan 26 km/h ja paluumatka vastatuuleen vain himpun verran hitaammin. Oli kerrassaan hieno päivä pyörän selässä. Kiitokset vetomiehille tasaisesta vedosta!

----------


## trainingemmi

Onko huomenna luvassa 22.4.19 aloittelijalle sopivaa ryhmää? Täällä olisi yksi innokas aloitteleva pyöräilijä.

----------


## JTJ

Pekka varmaan vetää lenkin ja antaa opastusta aloittelijoille klo 18 Viikin Prisman edustalla sijaitsevassa Maaherranpuistossa. Sinne kannattaa mennä!

----------


## trainingemmi

> Pekka varmaan vetää lenkin ja antaa opastusta aloittelijoille klo 18 Viikin Prisman edustalla sijaitsevassa Maaherranpuistossa. Sinne kannattaa mennä!



Mahtavaa kiitos! En ollut ottanut nettisivuilta talteen paikkaa ja aikaa  :Hymy:

----------


## EsaJ

Onkos torstaina Bembölestä 18:00 ?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Viikin maanantailenkillä 7 kuskia, joista 2 uusia. Puolet ajoi Boxintien ja toinen puoli Söderkullantien kautta; jälkimmäisen keskari 26,5. --> Patistelin hyväkuntoista väkeä osallistumaan keskiviikko- ja viikonloppulenkeille.

Jk. Muutenkin, btw, kandee mennä vauhdikkaampaan  :Cool:  ryhmään jo varhain keväällä - eikä jäädä hidastelemaan (ts. haitallisesti nopeuttamaan hitaampia keskariryhmiä)

----------


## ArtoR

Moneltako keskiviikkona on lähtö Mittatieltä? Se normi 18.30?

----------


## jones mäkinen

Joo 18:30, viime viikolla olin 18 jo siel ja yks lähti yksin just kun olin tulossa sinne. Katoin se olikin aero maen ja ajoi 55 minuutin lenkin 40km/ tuntivauhdilla. Hyvä etten tohon lähtenyt mukaan  :Sarkastinen:  Iso ryhmä lähti sitten puolelta.

----------


## Jim717

Hitaimmassa alle 30 ryhmässä oli 4 kuskia, joten hitaampia saisi tulla lisää

----------


## Isä nitro

> Hitaimmassa alle 30 ryhmässä oli 4 kuskia, joten hitaampia saisi tulla lisää



Jos tässä esitetään toive tämän ehtoon eli keskiviikon Mittatieltä lähtevälle lenkille niin yksi hitaampi olisi tulossa - mikäli vain hitaudeltaan ehtii.

----------


## EsaJ

> Onkos torstaina Bembölestä 18:00 ?



Niin että tietäs mitä tekee tänään ja huomenna, niin olisi kiva kuulla onko huomenna torstaina Bembölestä lähtevää ryhmälenkkiä?

----------


## ArtoR

> Jos tässä esitetään toive tämän ehtoon eli keskiviikon Mittatieltä lähtevälle lenkille niin yksi hitaampi olisi tulossa - mikäli vain hitaudeltaan ehtii.



+1

----------


## Tassu

> Niin että tietäs mitä tekee tänään ja huomenna, niin olisi kiva kuulla onko huomenna torstaina Bembölestä lähtevää ryhmälenkkiä?



Tota, oisko tää parempi paikka
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Espoon-lenkit

----------


## EsaJ

> Tota, oisko tää parempi paikka
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Espoon-lenkit



Kiitos. Ei voi tietää kuka mitäkin ja missäkin, kun hatara muistikuva Hepon sivuista ja siellä mainostettiin Bembölen lähtöä   :Vink:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Mittatien keskiviikkolenkin alle 3-kympin ryhmässä 7 kuskia (joista 2 "sortui" matkalle, ts. rengasrikkoihin; olin toinen näistä: eturengas - se alkuviikosta paikattu - tyhjeni harmillisesti  :Leveä hymy:  juuri ennen Immersby mäkiä. Ovelta-ovelle 73 km. Keskari taisi jäädä "karvan verrran" alle 3-kympin (...yritin hidastella mäissä  :No huh!:  ja muutenkin pitää keskarin "aisoissa" maltillisella "ajelulla".) -- Muuta: Lähtöpaikalla n. 39 kuskia, iso joukko kilpailijoita ja kilpakuntoilijoita kärjessä. -- Hyvä ajokeli, tiessä entiset reiät, enemmänkin kuskeja  :Cool:  olisi mahtunut hitaampiin ryhmiin.  -- 

Jk. Kovakuntoisimmat vetomiehet (tm, r) voisivat vallan hyvin siirtyä ensi viikolla yli 3-kympin ryhmään peesailemaan, imho.

----------


## aarreoskari

Löytyykö sunnuntaille 28.4. lähtijöitä ja reittiä King’s Cornerilta? Oon pitänyt kuntoa yllä talvipyöräilyllä, mutta lähtisin mielellään alle 30 tai tasan 30 porukkaan näin kauden alkajaisiksi. 

Omasta Ride with GPS:stä löytyis pinnattuna ainakin Pirttimäki80 Klaukkalan kautta viime vuodelta. 

- - -

Harmi juttu noi HePon sivujen status ja aktiivikato. Huutelin tän perään jo naamakirjassa ja ainakin Lorem ipsum -teksti vaihtui hieman informatiivisemmaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## jones mäkinen

Lottamuseo https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34001675
ja pidempi https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34001692

Tässä myös pari vaihtoehtoa
Onko Hakunilasta tänään lähtöä?

----------


## Mikkojtn

Huomenna tuo pidempi LOTTA mulle paras vaihtoehto jollain 30-32 keskarilla, ajajamäärästä riippuen

----------


## jaru

> Lottamuseo https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34001675
> ja pidempi https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34001692
> 
> Tässä myös pari vaihtoehtoa
> Onko Hakunilasta tänään lähtöä?



Oli. Katso Ipan päivitys Mustavuori-palstalla.


Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

50+ kuskien lenkki vei tällä kertaa lentokentän kiertäen Palménin (pääsiäislomalla) kautta Kunkkuun ja lenkki päättyi Pohjoisbaanan alkuun/päähän Käpylän asemalla. Mittariin kertyi n. 60 km. Keskari oli sopiva. Osallistujia oli hieman vaihtelevasti; yxi kuski jäi jo lähtöön, kun 2x rengasrikko iski. Puolesssa välissä pari kuskia palasi suorinta tietä stadiin. Matkalla lähteneestä/osallistuneesta (pari tuli tuli mukaan kakkoslähtöpaikalta V-koskelta) n. 7 kuskista pitkän lenkin ajoi 3, ja 2 pääsi "maalin" (em. Käpylän asemalle). -- Kiva, rento reissu mainiossa kelissä ja  seurassa. --> Kiitos osallistujille  :Hymy: 

Jk. HePossa on ns. siirtymävaihe, kun me wanhat annetaan tilaa uudelle väelle & uutta väkeä tulee vähitellen tilalle. -- Ei, en ole henk. koht. lopettelemassa, vaikka vähän harvemmin osallistun (...kun on tämän ikäisenä muutakin...) --> Ja 41 vuotta  :No huh!:  olen jo kampea kääntänyt seuralenkeilläkin; ts. melkoinen siivu pyörän teknistä ja suomalaisen pyöräilyn (kilpailu-, seura-, kuntoajo- ym.) kehitystä siis nähtynä & koettuna omakohtaisesti  :Cool:   :Leveä hymy: 

Jjk. Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin ihan just tuli 42 vuotta pyöräilyharrastusta täyteen, kun aloitin Peugeot PX-8E:llä 27.4.1977... tässä, btw, tunnelmointia & nostalgiaa menneiltä ajoilta, kun pyörät olivat kaikilla terästä ja tuubirenkaat alla...

----------


## kuovipolku

Pääsiäislomalla?! "Legendaarinen kyläkauppa sulkee ovensa Vantaalla – Palménin veljekset väsyivät juuri ennen kauppansa 70-vuotisjuhlia" (Tännekin tiedoksi ihan sen vuoksi ettei kenenkään janoisen tai nälkäisen tarvitse pettyä.)

PS  Muuten en kommentoi - mutta ainoastaan siksi että kunnioitan sen verran  kilpapyöräily- ja pyöräilyn hyväksi tekemiesi työvuosien määrää.

----------


## JiiTee

Pidemmälle 105km lenkille lähti 9 kuskia. Vahvoja vetomiehiä oli mukana, kovasta tuulesta huolimatta keskariksi tuli tasan suunniteltu 30 km/h. Siistiä ja muut huomioon ottavaa ajoa. Erityisesti JTJ kipparoi mallikaasti ja piti tehot sopivassa kurissa. Kiitos, sanoo heikkojalkainen :-). Yksi siirtyi omalle lenkilleen kohta Palojoen jälkeen ja yksi vaihtoi tauolla lyhyempään porukkaan.

Lyhyemmälle lenkille jäi kai noin saman verran porukkaa, ehkä saamme rapsan?

----------


## ArtoR

https://hepo.fi/toiminta/lenkit/

Keskiviikkona ei enää ole viralllisesti HePon lenkkiä?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantailenkillä 6 kuskia; yxi uusi. Kolea sää tms. pelotti osallistujia; esim. allek. jätti lenkin jo V-harjun kohdalla. 

Jk. Juu, toki, keskiviikkolenkki on virallisessa ohjelmassa aiempien vuosien tapaan. Ei muutoksia. -- Sään lämmetessä tulee aivan varmasti enemmän kuskeja alle 30-ryhmään. Tänäänkin oli muutamia aiempien vuosien konkareita aloittamassa lenkkikauttaan.

Jjk. Olisi toivottavaa - tämän olen sanonut aiemminkin, mutta toistan edelleen - saada enemmän ex-kisakuskeja (sic) mukaan aloittelijoiden lenkeille. Vaikkei olisi 4:ää vuosikymmentä kampea kiertänyt allekirjoittaneen "dinosaurin" tapaan, mutta olisi kisannut viimeisen 10... parinkymmenkin vuoden sisällä, niin tällainen kuski olisi erinomaista aloittelijoiden ohjaaja-ainesta, imho.

----------


## Jim717

Onko keskiviikkolenkiä tänään ja tuleeko hitaampia ?

----------


## nikobiker

Olisiko halukkaita Hakunilasta lauantaina 10:30 rauhalliselle lenkille (27-28)? Sillä varauksella, että on kuivaa ja lämpötila plussan puolella. Vaikkapa Pullokiskan lenkki:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...IqIjMY/pubhtml

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Olisiko halukkaita Hakunilasta lauantaina 10:30 rauhalliselle lenkille (27-28)? Sillä varauksella, että on kuivaa ja lämpötila plussan puolella. Vaikkapa Pullokiskan lenkki:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...IqIjMY/pubhtml



En ole Hakunilasta ikinä lähtenyt ajoihin kun on sen verran sivussa omalta tallilta, mutta ihan vaihtelun vuoksi autolla voisi siirtymän suorittaa ja jos on kuivaa voisin jopa lähteä tuollaiselle 8 kympin rauhalliselle lenkille.   On tullut oltua flunssassa ja on sen verran epävakaista säätä luvassa, että pitää vielä aamusta varmistua. Että sen verran varma lähtijä täällä.

----------


## nikobiker

Ennusteiden ja tutkien mukaan näyttäis että iltapäivästä voi sataa. Ei mua haittaa, jos paluusiirtymällä vähän kastuisikin. Katsellaan aamusta mikä tilanne, jos meinaa alkaa satamaan aiemmin, niin sitten täytyy passata. Melkein saakin talviajovaatteissa tulla paikalle.

----------


## GrasaJussi

Jep. Just näin. Ja toivotaan, että muitakin on paikalla.

----------


## GrasaJussi

Alkaa kelit näyttää täällä  siltä, että kuivana voisi päästä Pullokiskalle. Täytynee alkaa sovitella pyörää Corollan sisätiloihin.

----------


## GrasaJussi

Neljä kuskia ilmaantui Hakunilaan. Tasainen n. 30 keskarin Pullokiska-lenkki. Juuri saatin lenkki ajettua kun alkoi tulla lunta. Meikäläinen kun pitkän siirtymän vuoksi saapui autolla, niin hieman huonoa omatuntoa kärsin, kun sain pakata varusteet lämpimään autoon, kun muut taas joutuivat hikisinä lähteä puskemaan räntäiseen vastatuuleen polkien kotiin. Kiitos lenkistä ja toivottavasti kaikki pääsivät onnellisesti kotiin.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Onko huomenna V.Koskelta lähtöä ?
Ohjelmassa oleva Siippoo reitti, ajoin tän viime vuonna ja sisältää Lepsämä - Selki ja Otalampi - Lakisto väleillä huonoa asfalttia, mielellään ajaisin muun reitin.

----------


## YocceT

Lepsämä-Selki on päällystetty uudelleen viime kesänä.

----------


## nikobiker

> Neljä kuskia ilmaantui Hakunilaan. Tasainen n. 30 keskarin Pullokiska-lenkki. Juuri saatin lenkki ajettua kun alkoi tulla lunta. Meikäläinen kun pitkän siirtymän vuoksi saapui autolla, niin hieman huonoa omatuntoa kärsin, kun sain pakata varusteet lämpimään autoon, kun muut taas joutuivat hikisinä lähteä puskemaan räntäiseen vastatuuleen polkien kotiin. Kiitos lenkistä ja toivottavasti kaikki pääsivät onnellisesti kotiin.



Hakunilan parkkikselle asti päästiin tosiaan ihan kuivina. 15km siirtymän jäljiltä olikin mies sitten läpimärkä ja rapainen. Kiitokset hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## JTJ

Tänään Vantaankosken lähtöpaikalla oli yllättävän vähän porukkaa. Pidemmälle noin 120 km lenkille lähti kolme kuskia, mutta (espanjalais?)-vahvistuksemme kärsi teknisistä murheista ja päätti ajaa omaa vauhtia, mutta saman matkan!. Kahden hengen porukalla ajettiin sitten noin 30 km/h keskinopeudella muutamien mäkivetojen kera. Lyhyemmälle lenkille lähti käsittääkseni viisi kuskia, joista kaksi rauhallisemmin ajanutta kaveria nähtiin ensin taukopaikalla ja sitten toistamiseen Rinnekodin mäessä. Keli oli ihan hyvä, vaikka vähän tuulista ja pari pisaraa vettäkin tuli taivaalta, muttei sentään sadetakkia tarvinnut kaivaa taskusta  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## penyeach

Lyhyemmälle meitä lähti Vantaankoskelta itse asiassa seitsemän. Kaksi ensimmäistä tosiaan irrottautui omalle rauhallisemmalle lenkilleen noin kilometrin päässä, kolmas parikymmentä kilometriä myöhemmin. Lenkki ajeltiin loppuun rauhallisehkosti ja mukavasti neljän miehen voimin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Terveisiä Belgiasta, ts. Brysselistä, Bruggesta ja Gentista. Vajaa viikko "kilpapyöräilyn mekassa" meni vikkelästi. Sattumoisin Brysselin keskustassa oli parikin _pyöräilyaiheista näyttelyä_; liittyen enemmän tai vähemmän tänä vuonna ko. kaupungista 7.7. starttaavaan TdF:een. Ensimmäinen näistä oli ns. keltaisen paidan satavuotisnäyttely (Rue Marché aux Herbes 25-27) sekä Vallonian turisti-infon belgialaisia kilpapyöräilijöitä (erityisesti) esittelevä näyttely samaisella kadulla, hieman aiemmin (Gare Centralin suuntaan). Molemmissa oli runsaasti katsottavaa ja nähtävää (esim. useita lyhytfilmejä kilpapyöräilyn historiasta; pienessä elokuvateatterissa em. näyttelyn yhteydessä), ajopaitoja, valokuvia, tarinoita TdF:n ja Belgian pyöräilyhistoriasta jne. Molempien näyttelyjen  keskipiste (konkreettisestikin) oli esille nostettu wanhan ajan (70-luvun) teräksinen kilpapyörä, joista toinen - tietenkin  :Cool:  - itsensä _Kannibaalin_ nimeä kantanut ajokki (...nro 57:llä Tdf:n voittanut?). -- Että tällaista fiilistelyä ajokauden alkuun  :Leveä hymy: 

Jk. Lähes yhtä kylmää, btw, oli etelänmailla kuin täällä on ollut.... grrrr....
Jjk. _Ostosvinkki_ vielä lopuksi postauksen informaatioarvoa lisäämään: Gare Nordin lähellä sijaitseva Decathlon myy ihan laadukasta ns. keskihintaista pyöräilykamaa, esim. Btwinin 25 mm:n PunctureProtect+ vain 15 eurolla, tuplapakkaus sisureita 2,90, geelikäsineitä 5 eurolla jne. -- Tarkennan vielä, että D:n kamojen laatu on sopivasti (!) Lidtlin halpisten ja erikoisliikkeiden ylihinnoiteltujen vermeiden välistä; ts. just tällaiselle ei-enää-niin-tavoitteelliselle kuskille suunnattua kelpoa tavaraa. (Harmittelen edelleen, ettei Decathlonin liikkeitä ole Suomessa  :Irvistys:  ...ekan kerran kävin, btw2, Berliinin D:ssa, ja yllätyin iloisesti, jo vuosikymmen sitten.)

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...Viikin maanantailenkillä 11 kuskia, 5 jatkoi Boxintien pidennykselle. Uusia 3, naiskuskeja 2. Keskari (lyhyemmällä 47 km:n lenkillä) 24 km/h.  -- "Olisi pitänyt tulla jo aiemmin", totesi lenkin jälkeen eräs uusista osallistujista. -- Kiitos kaikille; nähdään (toivottavasti) lämpimämmällä lenkillä  :Hymy: 

Jk. Muistutan mieliin, että yksin ajetun lenkin keskaria ei voi suoraan verrata porukkalenkin vauhtiin. Ajoryhmässä ajajien vauhti nopeutuu selvästi, mutta rasitus ei kasva yxi yhteen, koska ryhmästä on apua ilmanvastuksen osalta. Myös (ennen niin piiiiitkäääältä vaikuttanut) ajomatka tuntuu lyhyemmältä, kun voi jutella matkan aikana (monien) osallistujien kanssa (...eikä vain kelailla omia ajatuksia) sekä keskittyä ryhmässä ajamiseen ja sen dynamiikkaan (vaihdot, kiihdytykset/hidastukset, ajolinjat, käsimerkit, tauot jne.).

----------


## kurvaaja

Olisiko huomiselle (8.5) keskiviikkolenkille osallistujia hitaampaan n. 28km/h ryhmään? Lähtö ilmeisesesti Mittatiellä klo 18.30?

----------


## Jim717

> Olisiko huomiselle (8.5) keskiviikkolenkille osallistujia hitaampaan n. 28km/h ryhmään? Lähtö ilmeisesesti Mittatiellä klo 18.30?



Minä ainakin koitan tulla

----------


## harrastaja J

> Minä ainakin koitan tulla



Sama peli. Vauhti varmasti riittää vaikka rapiat 30 houkuttelisi.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Hei, onko niin, että ollaan ajettu viimevuotisia lenkkejä? Eli käytännössä, huomenna sunnuntaina ajetaan Vantaankoskelta viimevuotinen äitienpäivän reitti, eli 80 tai 120 km Pirttimäkeen?

----------


## JTJ

Joo, viime vuoden lenkkireitit on käytössä: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...QOCVIs/pubhtml

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

"Kolmanneksi nopein aika tällä reitillä"  :Hymy:  Keksiviikkolenkin (...juu, luit aivan okein) triviaa: 8 kuskia, ryhmä 30+, ovelta-ovelle 73 km, (oma kokonais)keskari 24,1 (...lue. rajua hidastelua siirtymillä...), maksimivauhti 54, 2770 kcal, 70 h palautumista, nousua ja laskua n. 1200 m, korkein kohta 79 m, matalin piste -15 m. 

Perussetti; ajo sujui koko porukalta mallikkaasti, erityiskiitos tasaista vauhtia pitäneille vetomiehille/-naiselle  :Cool:  -- Triviaa, osa 2: naiskuski, _btw_, ajoi erittäin hyvin; rynnisti ekana mäkiin ja teki pitkiä vetovuoroja (vrt. minä mäkiin vikana + lusmuilin vetovuorot yhtä säännön vahvistavaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta  :No huh!: ).

----------


## Wiszsla

Syntyisiköhän huomenna Vantaankoskelta kohtuuvauhtistakin lenkkiä, 27-28 km/h?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Lauantain Maunulan lenkillä 5 kuskia; mm. yxi uusi. Ajettiin V:koskelta kehä III:a länteen Vihdintielle, jota pitkin jatkettiin Velskolan Pitkäjärvelle, josta Bodom länsikautta kiertäen (-- ei kovin hyvä idea _massiivisten_ tietöiden takia --) Bemböleen ja sieltä edelleen Leppävaaraan ja Maunulan majan kohdalla hajaannuttiin. Keskari noin 24, ovelta-ovelle 63 km (lenkki n. 57 km). -- Mukana oli kauden alottajia eli keskenkuntoisia, joten otettiin melko rauhallisesti; sohvanvälttelyä parhaimillaan  :Hymy:  ...ja em. alottelijankin oli helppo ajaa mukana, kun ehdittiin neuvoa & opastaa eikä ajettu pelkästään "kieli vyön alla".

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...maanantain (Viikin Prisman) lenkillä kovakuntoista väkeä, 12 (+ yxi uusi). Ajettiin lenkin alkuosa tavanomaisesti, sitten käännyttiin Boxintien sijasta kohti Nikkilää ja Kuninkaanmäkeä, ts. keskiviikkolenkin reitille (ajosuunta nyt taaksepäin), paluu Viikkiin. Aikaa kului 2 tuntia ja 4 minuuttia, matkaa kertyi 56 km, keskari oli 27 km/h. Laskua ja nousua n. 900 m, parituhatta kilokaloria "paloi", palautumisaika 50 h. -- Ylisummaan: samat kilometrit hieman vauhdikkaammin ja osittain eri reitillä  :Cool:

----------


## J_P

Hei! Mihin aikaan Maunulan majan lenkki alkaa lauantaina?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Sadevaraus_... Mutta jos ei sada, voitaisiin polkaista Maunulan majalta lauantaina klo 10.30 ns. Nahkelan lenkki, n. 50 km. --> Reittinä siis: Maunula-V:koski(= 2. lähtöpaikka klo 11.15) -Palojoki-Nahkela-Ruotsinkylä -V:koski-Maunula. -- Reittiin sisältyy haastava (!) Palojoen "seinä"  :Cool: , joka käy näin varhaiskaudella alustavasta kuntotestistä  :Vink: 

Jk. Voidaan uusia sama viikon päästä, jos ja kun sade karsii osallistujia. Reitti tuo vaihtelua (lue. uusia mäkiä) perinteiseen lentokentänkiertoon. Etenkin, kun aktiiviosallistujat alkavat olla jo melko hyväkuntosia n. kuukauden harjoittelun jälkeen.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantailenkillä 10 kuskia (10:s tuli mukaan Sotungintien 2. lähtöpaikalta; klo 18.40). Jatkettiin normisettinä maitolaiturille, josta edelleen Hindsby-Nikkilä-Kuninkaanmäki-Honkanummi-Suurmetsä-Tattarisuo-Viikki. Allek. kertyi ovelta-ovelle 63 km keskarilla 26,2 km/h (... okei, reviteltiin myötätuuleen 3-kymppiäkin paikoitellen).  -- Muuta triviaa: reissuin maksimivauhti 62 km/h (alamäessä, olettaisin  :No huh!: ), sohvaa vältin 2 h, 24 min ja 51 sekuntia (...okei, ehkä enemmänkin), kalorioita paloi 2391 (kcal), nousua ja laskua oli 1200 m. -- Tälläkään kertaa mukana ei ollut aloittelijoita (josta johtuen pidettiin vähän enemmän vauhtia & ajettin pidempi reitti). -- Kiitos vetäjille (itse lähinnä hidastelin "piikkipaikalla").

Jk. Ei pitä pelästyä edellistä; ts. alottelijatkin ehtivät vielä mukaan. Etenkin lauantain Maunulan majan lähtö (klo 10.30) on suositeltava, kun siellä ajetaan  tasaisella teholla, eikä reissussa mene koko päivää.

----------


## kurvaaja

Onko Helatorstaille lenkkiä suunnitteilla?

----------


## jones mäkinen

tein reitin, modasin aiempaa minkä ajoin 150km -> lyhensin sataan km.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35253215

mihin aikaan sopii onko 11:00 tai 11:30 hyvä?

----------


## kurvaaja

> tein reitin, modasin aiempaa minkä ajoin 150km -> lyhensin sataan km.
> https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35253215
> 
> mihin aikaan sopii onko 11:00 tai 11:30 hyvä?



Täältä saa yhden osallistujan tälle lenkille, jos vauhti riittävän maltillinen :Hymy:

----------


## YocceT

> tein reitin, modasin aiempaa minkä ajoin 150km -> lyhensin sataan km.
> https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35253215
> 
> mihin aikaan sopii onko 11:00 tai 11:30 hyvä?



Väli 30-35 km on sitten soraa, mutta jos se on tarkoituskin niin jättäkää tämä huomautus sikseen ..

----------


## Wiszsla

> Väli 30-35 km on sitten soraa, mutta jos se on tarkoituskin niin jättäkää tämä huomautus sikseen ..



Onko siis tarkoitus ajaa 5 km soralla?

----------


## JTJ

Jos haluatte tuon soratiepätkän välttää, niin voittehan ajaa myös Nurmijärven kautta Kiljavalle.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään keskiviikkolenkillä ajelin 32-ryhmässä (jossa alunperin 7 kuskia, 8:s liittyi mukaan matkalla). Ovelta-ovelle 73 km. Kiitos kovakuntoisille vetäjille, ja (alkumatkan) myötätuulelle  :Hymy:  -- *Tärkeää infoa*: keskiviikkolenkin aloitusaika on väärin HePon nettisivulla. Siellä lukee klo 18, kun pitäisi lukea klo 18.30 ...olenkin vähän ihmetellyt, kun Mittatien lähtöpaikalle & hitaampiin, ts. alle 30-ryhmiin ei ole tullut osallistujia yhtä paljon kuin aiempina vuosina...

----------


## jones mäkinen

päivitin reitin nyt ilman soratietä: 

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35315702

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Viisi kuskia Maunulan-V:kosken-Palojoen-Nahkelan -kierroksella. Senioriosaston Kalevi S.  :Cool:  avitti vetotöissä ja mäkikireissä; meillä nuaremmilla oli ajoittain vaikeuksia pysyä 7-kymppisen peesissä. Kiitoksia muillekin hyväkuntoisille vetäjille; peesailin lähinnä loppumatkan. Myös menomatkan myötätuuli avitti piiitkiiin >3-kympin vetoihin.  -- Triviaa ovelta-ovelle: 2 h 41 min, 69 km, 26 km/h-keskari, nousua 1400, laskua 1300.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

11 kuskia maanantain Viikin Prisman lenkillä. Mäkivaparin jälkeen jaettiin joukko kolmeen: osa lähti lyhärille, osa Boxiin, osa Kuninkaanmäen kautta takaisin. (Minä ajelin mäet uuxiks ja palasin lyhintä tietä Viikkiin.) -- Muuta: Kokenutta jengiä jälleen liikkeellä; ts. vauhdikasta menoa  :Cool:

----------


## Trollberga

Lisäsin Mustavuori-lenkkien englanninkielisen esittelyn perään kommenttina lyhyen ja summittaisen yhteenvedon myös HePon lenkkikalenterista, sillä aika tasaiseen tahtiin eri palstoilla tulee paikallisia porukkalenkkejä koskevia kysymyksiä Helsingissä vierailevilta tai tänne muuttavilta pyöräilijöiltä, jotka eivät ymmärrä suomea: summary here. Saa luonnollisestikin kopioida muualle, käyttää pohjana ja muokata tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## ArtoR

Eilen Mittatiellä oli ehkä yllättävän vähän väkeä (en laskenut), kun ottaa sään huomioon.

Viimeinen - "alle kolmenkympin" - ryhmä ajoi kuuden kuskin voimin. En mitannut muuta keskinopeutta kuin koko matkalle siirtymineen (65 km) ja se oli 27,7.

----------


## VesaKalle

Lauantai olisi jo huomenna, onko Hakunilan Urheilupuistosta kuinka monta lähtijää ja mitä reittiä mielessä?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan majalta (ja 2. lähtöpaikalta V:koskelta) viisi kuskia. Ajettiin kehä III:n viertä Vihdintielle, josta Velskolan "alppitielle". Sitten Bodomin pohjoispää kiertäen ja takaisin Vihdintielle ja tätä kautta Maunulaan. -- Ovelta-ovelle: 2h 46 min, 71 km, keskari 25,5 km/h (...okei, myötätuulessa reviteltiin pitkät pätkät >3-kymppiä) ja  maksimivauhti Vihdintien vikassa mäessä 60,6 km/h (...jossa kohdin yxi kuski vilahti ohitseni). Kalorioita kului 2706 (kcal), ja helteinen päivä varmaan kulutti vielä lisää. Nousua ja laskua 1440 m. -- Btw: tavattiin pikaisesti Kari Mattila (= monelle Mallorcan matkoilta tuttu) V:kosken lähtöpaikalla - mistä tuli mieleeni, että pitäisi joskus käydä Mallorcalla pyöräilemässä, vielä en ole "ehtinyt".

----------


## EsaJ

Hakunilan Urheilupuistosta 3 kustia. Allekirjoittaneella kroppa teki tepposet 1.5 tunnin kohdalla ja kaunis Jalostamon reitti jäi kesken. Kroppa heräsi sitten paluumatkalla. No verikokeiden tulkintaa odotellaan ens viikolla, niin tiedetään mikä tässä mättää. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Parikymmentä kuskia V:koskelta 30- ja 28-ryhmissä lyhyemmille (80 km) lenkeille Siippoon Nesteelle ja Pirttimäkeen; hitaampaan ryhmään olisi mahtunut enemmänkin väkeä. Muut viikonlopun riennot (Pirkka ym.) lienevät rajoittaneet osallistujia kaikilla lenkeillä (la-su). Sunnuntain ajokeli oli muutoin mitä mainioin  :Hymy:  aamun sateiden jälkeen.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantain Viikin Prisman lenkillä 13 kuskia. Ajettiin normisetin lisäksi eli Boxintien jatkoksi Spjutsundin laiturille ja takaisin. Sen verran vauhdikas ja piiiitkäää - 90 km - lenkki oli, että kuntoni loppui Söderkullan jälkeen, putosin porukasta (eka kerta tällä kaudella) ja siirryin ajamaan 2-kymppiä pyörätielle. Energiat olivat sen verran vähäiset, että katsoin parhaaksi pysähtyä Sotungintien risteyksen K-marketilla ja tankata pullon vissyä ja riisisuklaalevyn. Näiden eväiden virkistämänä jatkoin matkaa kotikonnuille. -- Kiitoksia "vierailleelle tähdelle" kilpailutason  :Hymy:  vetotyöstä (esim. Spjutsundiin 31-32) ja paluumatkan vastatuulivedosta (josta siis jo Söderkullan jälkeen tipahdin; ei, vauhtia ei ollut liikaa, lihasteni energiavarastot vain loppuivat, kun olen ajanut enimmillään 7-kympin matkoja). -- Muuta triviaa: nousua/laskua 1760 m, (kilo)kalorioita kului 3386, palautumisaika 87 tuntia.

Jk. Osa kuskeista kääntyi jo Boxintien jälkeen kotimatkalle. -- Vinkkinä: Pidempi(kin) iltareissu sujuu hyvin juuri nyt, kun aurinko laskee myähään (klo 22.42).

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Hepon nimissä on ajettu perinteinen juhannusaatonaatton pitkä iltalenkki. Lähtö on Bembölestä, joten lenkki on speksattu Espoon lenkkien puolella:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...97#post2878897

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkolenkillä hitain ryhmä - tuskin edes 28 km/h - ajoi ns. helpotetun eli skippasimme sekä Boxintien että Immersbyn. Yksi rengasrikko. -- Muuta: nousua 1100 m, ovelta-ovelle 64 km. 

Jk. Nyt on aika huoltaa pyörä. Samalla voi tarkistaa, onko ruuveja/muttereitä löystynyt, pinnat/vanteet/jarrupalat ok jne. Vaihteetkin toimivat paremmin rattaiden/ketjujen puhdistamisen jälkeen. -- Huomasin omassa huollossa, btw, että ketju oli venähtänyt vaihtokuntoon. Voimansiirron isompaa remppaa voi/n varalla olevilla, sopivasti käytetyillä (lue. sisäänajetuilla/puolikuluneilla) ketjuilla jonkin verran lykätä - mutta kyllä se sieltä tulee, jollei vaihda koko pyörää  :Vink: 
Jjk. Kesäloma-aika alkaa näkyä lenkeillä vakiokuskien katona; norminotkahdus näin kesäkuussa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...ennakkotietona, että Maunulan majalta lauantaina klo 10.30 (ja  V:koskelta 11.15) ajetaan teemalla "Klaukkalan klassikkomäet" (Nummimäki, Valkjärventie, Kunomäki), n. 50-60  km. Säävaraus.

----------


## Isä nitro

Olisiko huomenna Hakunilasta klo 10:30 alkaen ajoseuraa tarjolla? 

Maantiekauteni on alkanut ennennäkemättömän surkeasti, joten oma pystyvyys on kysymysmerkki. Mutta jotain alustavasti kolmosella alkavaa aikaa uskaltaa ainakin toivoa. Minä ajattelin tulla paikalle, jos vain sää sallii.

----------


## jaru

> Olisiko huomenna Hakunilasta klo 10:30 alkaen ajoseuraa tarjolla? 
> 
> Maantiekauteni on alkanut ennennäkemättömän surkeasti, joten oma pystyvyys on kysymysmerkki. Mutta jotain alustavasti kolmosella alkavaa aikaa uskaltaa ainakin toivoa. Minä ajattelin tulla paikalle, jos vain sää sallii.

----------


## Wiszsla

Lähden mukaan, sateen riski kuitenkin pienehkö.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan majan /via V:koski/ "Klaukkalan mäet" -teemaiseen sohvanvälttelyajeluun osallistui 7 kuskia. Ovelta-ovelle triviaa: 3 h 8 min, 88 km (ts. varsinainen lenkkiosuus Vkoski-Vkoski 62 km), 28-29 km/h, 3420 kcal, palautumisaika 86 h, nousua ja laskua 1700. -- Btw: joukon jatkona ajoi (ja välillä kärjessäkin pitkät pätkät) viiletti erittäin (!) sopivaa (!) vauhtia maastopyöräilijä  :Cool:  ja myös yxi lokasuojallinen, leveärenkainen krossarikuski, joten HePon lenkeille osallistuminen ei ole - MOT - välineistä kiinni ...eikä allekirjoittaneen /vm. 1983/ teräskamelikaan ole ihan tyypillinen /saati nykyaikainen/ maantieajokki  :No huh!: 

Jk. Ed. mainittujen epätyypillisten ajopelien joukkoon oli uskaltautunut myäs nuarempi Canyon-kuski usb-sähkövaihteilla.

----------


## GrasaJussi

Sunnuntain pitkällä lenkillä kuuden ajajan siisti 30:n porukka. Hienoa ajoa. Kiitos kaikille.

----------


## JiiTee

> Sunnuntain pitkällä lenkillä kuuden ajajan siisti 30:n porukka. Hienoa ajoa. Kiitos kaikille.



Lähdössä taisi olla 22 kuskia. Tuli ryhmiä yksi pitkä ja 2 lyhyttä. Meidän pitkä oli tosiaan siisti, tasatehoinen ja sujuva. Paljon ajavan kuskin varakiekosta meni pinna, mutta muuten murheitta.
Näitä lisää.!

----------


## Isä nitro

Muistankos oikein, että on olemassa ns. juhannusklassikko? Olettaen että muistan oikein niin milloin, mistä ja minne?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## huotah

> Muistankos oikein, että on olemassa ns. juhannusklassikko? Olettaen että muistan oikein niin milloin, mistä ja minne?



Muistat oikein. Tämän vuoden juhannuslenkistä on ilmoitus täällä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...97#post2878897

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantain lenkillä 2 ajoryhmää (ja -reittiä), n. 10 kuskia. Vedin "ykkösryhmälle" ns. epätyypillisen lenkin Kuninkaanmäen (ja Mittatien keskiviikon lähtöpaikan) kautta. Ajettiin keskiviikkolenkin reitti "helpotetusti" eli skipattiin sekä Boxintie (ajettiin Söderkullantiellä) että Immersbyn mäet. Kiitoksia osallistuneille; meno olin sen verran leppoista, että vain 200 km  :Cool:  treenannut kuskikin pysyi hyvin mukana. -- Triviaa: 60 km, 26 km/h, nousua 1000 m.

----------


## jaru

> Muistankos oikein, että on olemassa ns. juhannusklassikko? Olettaen että muistan oikein niin milloin, mistä ja minne?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sitäkin on tarjolla, ei kuitenkaan yöllä. Joudut myös vetohommiin. Aikaa olisi 20/6 kl 12-> sekä 21-23/6 aamulla/päivällä.
Suunnaksi ajattelin itää, muutakin voi ehdottaa. Max. 6 h. lenkki.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tämähän meni vaikeaksi eli valinta vetovastuun ja yöajelun välillä. Kiitos vinkeistä. Tuo espoolaisten touhu vaikuttaa kyllä niin mahdottomalta, että tekisi mieli tarttua siihen tältä istumalta. Mutta seuraan vielä tarjontaa. Itselläni olisi paras aika juhannusaattona aamusta jonnekin päivään asti.

----------


## nikobiker

Tulisin tänään Mittatielle..toivottavasti löytyy jengiä vähän hitaampaan ryhmään... max 30.

----------


## kurvaaja

Olisiko tänään illalla ja/tai huomenna aamulla rauhallista lenkkiä Vantaalta päin luvassa?

----------


## mikone

Mä voisin lähteä huomenna aamulla / aamupäivällä rauhalliselle lenkille, jos on lähtijöitä.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Voin tulla Vkoskelle huomenna 9:30, aikasin siksi että ehtii takaisin jos tulee sade, sanottu että 1-2 aikaan voi olla sade.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Voin tulla Vkoskelle huomenna 9:30, aikasin siksi että ehtii takaisin jos tulee sade, sanottu että 1-2 aikaan voi olla sade.



Ilmeisesti sateen uhka on toistaiseksi hävinnyt. Mutta lähtöpaikka ja -aika sopivat erinomaisesti.

----------


## JoMa

> Ilmeisesti sateen uhka on toistaiseksi hävinnyt. Mutta lähtöpaikka ja -aika sopivat erinomaisesti.



Samoin, paikka ja aika sopii.

Lähetetty minun SM-T815 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JiiTee

Sunnuntailenkki ajettiin 11 miehen voimin. Kaikki ajoivat Rosaan asti pitkän reittiä. Lyhyttä haluavat 6 kuskia palasivat vanhaa Hämeenlinnantietä Koskelle. Me 5 muuta jatkoimme 130km reittiä. Keskariksi pitkälle tuli 31.2 km/h, vähän ylämummoon tavoitteesta 28-30. Siistiä ajoa.

Yksi vaaratilanne sattui, kun joku koppiauto (matkailu?) ohitti kapealla mutkatiellä ja vastaan tuli auto. Joutui leikkaamaan todella läheltä eteemme. Voisi olla rikosilmoituksen paikka, mutta ei taitaa tiedot puuttua...

Kiitos ajoseuralle!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkolenkillä noin 30 kuskia; kärjessä isot vapaan vauhdin ja 35:n ryhmät - motivoituneita kilpa/kunto/ilijoita siis. Viimeisenä 28-ryhmä, jossa tällä kertaa ajoi myös kaksi naiskuskia. Nikkilässä rengasrikko; renkaanvaihdon jälkeen alkoi heikko sade, jota jatkui paluumatkan ajan. 

Jk. Retro villa(akryyli)paita lämmitti mukavasti  :Hymy:  vähän kosteanakin. Jostain syystä olin unohtanut ajokäsineet ja juomapullon, mutta hitaahko vauhti - hidastelin kärjessä tarkoituksella - ei rasittanut; skippasimme myös B:n ja I:n mäet sateeseen vedoten. -- Omituista, btw, ajaa ilman käsineitä; tuntui, ettei saanut kunnon otetta ohjaustangosta ja kuopista välittyi tärähdykset suoraan käsiin, kun ei ollut välissä "toppauksia". Ja tietysti mietti, että jos kaatuu, niin kädenhän sitä ensimmäisenä laittaa asvalttiin...

Jjk. Tsekatkaa vararenkaanne, että niissä on riittävän pitkä venttiili!!!

----------


## wilier-08

Lauantaina Vantaankoskelta klo11,lenkki 100km 30km/h,mäkiäkin,njärvi-siippoo-vihti-veikkola.

----------


## nikobiker

> Lauantaina Vantaankoskelta klo11,lenkki 100km 30km/h,mäkiäkin,njärvi-siippoo-vihti-veikkola.



Kuulostaa hyvältä. Mukana ollaan.

----------


## Liikuttava

> Lauantaina Vantaankoskelta klo11,lenkki 100km 30km/h,mäkiäkin,njärvi-siippoo-vihti-veikkola.



Mukana myös

----------


## Mika H.

Mukana, pitkästä aikaa

----------


## nikobiker

Vantaankoskelta lähti mukava 11 kuskin porukka Kalevin speksaamalle reitille. Kiva lenkki oli ja kiitokset seurasta sekä reittimestarille järjestelyistä.

Aika mielenkiintoisen shown järjesti tämä äijäporukka punaisessa kotterossaan alkumatkasta meitä ohittaessaan. Harvoin näkee moista kansalaisaktiivisuutta ja omistautumista kanssaliikkuvien valistamiseen. Hätävilkut ja kaikki.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantailenkillä 12 kuskia (ex-aloittelijoita). Ajettiin ns. kesäillan pitkä reitti, ts. 9-kymppinen immersby-söderkulla-spjutsund-boxintie-nikkilä-kunkku. -- Muuta triviaa: ovelta-ovelle 3 h 29 min, 94 km, 27 km/h, kilokalorioita 3600, palautumisaika 90 h, nousua ja laskua 1900 m. 

Jk. Mainitsen vielä, että sunnuntain päälähdössä (V-koskelta) parikymmenä kuskia ajoi Siippoon Nesteelle.
Jjk. Maanantailenkin ex-aloittelijoiden joukossa, btw, on "sohvalla talviharjoitelleita", eli vasta huhtikuussa säännöllisen porukkalenkkeilyn aloittaneita  :Hymy:  Pyöräily on siinä mielessä "tolkullinen" laji, että siinä pääsee ihan riittävään kuntoon 3 kuukaudessa, eikä tarvitse koko vuotta hullunaan rehkiä, ellei ole suurempia tavoitteita   :Cool:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan/V-kosken aamulenkki lipsahti hieman ylipitkäksi; ovelta-ovelle kertyi 86 km. Ajettiin kahdeksikon muotoinen reitti Bemböle keskipisteenä. Läntinen kääntöpiste ja päämäärä oli Veikkola/Lapinkylän leipomo-kahvila (korvapuusti 1,90). Väistettiin uhkaavaa sadetta paluumatkalle (Pohjois-Espoon kautta) saakka, mutta sitten Kauklahdessa sadekuuro yllätti - juuri kun ohitettiin _Reaktorin_ treeniporukka yhdessä ylämäessä "näytöstyyliin"  :Cool:  . Bembölessä tosin oli jälleen aurinkoista ja kuivaa, kuten loppumatkalla (ja käytännössä 98 % reissusta) muutenkin. -- Muuta: ajettiin tällä kertaa hyvin _maltillisella vauhdilla, ovelta-ovelle keskari 25,2 km/h, ajossa 27-28. -- Osallistujia olisi mahtunut mukaan lisääkin kuin vain kolme... okei, kesälomapaineet, -matkat sekä pyöräilyn "pahin vihollinen" >>> kesämökkeily  :Vink:  vaikuttavat juuri nyt voimakkaimmin...!!!

----------


## jones mäkinen

Lähden ajamaan V.Koskelta 11 tänään.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Viikin Prismalta/Sotungintieltä 9 kuskia Öljytien kiertoon (Immersbyn/Söderkullan kautta). Sadekuurot rytmittivät matkantekoa; ekaksi vettä tuli kuin saavillla kaataen Immersbyssä, sitten Öljytien loppukilometreillä, ja muutama pisara aivan lopuksi Viikissä. Kunkun jälkeen Öljytien sankarien saattue  :Cool:  hajaantui; kuudesta kuskista Prismalle päätyi vain kolme. -- Ovelta-ovelle triviaa: 3 h, 81 km, 27 km/h, n/l 1400 (Öljytie on melko tasainen ja hyväkuntoinen, ts. nopea ajaa). -- Megatrivaa: mukana kaksi naiskuskia, ja yksi aloittelija (joka ajoi lyhyemmän reitin). 

Jk. Öljytiellä yksi iso rekka ohitti meidät, muttei ollut öljyrekka. 
Jjk. Jokivarrentien kevari, btw, on valmistunut (ainakin Vanhan Porvoontien ja Kuninkaantien välillä).

----------


## YocceT

> pyöräilyn "pahin vihollinen" >>> kesämökkeily  vaikuttavat juuri nyt voimakkaimmin...!!!



Terveisiä Saimaan rantamilta. Välittömänä havaintona sellainen, että mökkeily ei ole pyöräilyn pahin vihollinen, vaan pyörät yhä useammin näyttävät olevan mukana mökillä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keksiviikkolenkillä n. 40 kuskia. Ajelin kuuden kuskin kanssa 28-ryhmässä, jossa onnistuin pitämään alkumatkan ajan keskarin 29:ssä, mutta piikkipaikalta pitää joskus poistuakin, ja Porvoontien, Söderkullan ja Immersbyn mäkien aikana keskari nousi 3-kympiin. -- Koko reissun, siis 73 km:n keskari ovelta-ovelle oli 25 km/h. >> Keskarit tarkemmin: Nollasin (toisen keskarimittarin) lähtöpaikalla Mittatiellä. Boxintien ja Uuden Porvoontien risteyksessä keskari oli 29, sitten Immersbyn ja Porvoontien risteyksessä 30, ja lopulta kotiovella 27 km/h (lähtöpaikalta eli Mittatieltä mitattuna).

Jk. Kysyin lähtöpaikalla, _btw_, kuinka monella osallistujista oli pyöräilymitaleita (ts. ykkös-, kakkos- tai kolmossijoituksia) pyöräilykilpailuista (pistesijoituksia ei laskettu). Noin 10:ltä kuskilta löytyi mitaleita; etenkin vapaan vauhdin kärjeltä. -- Tarkennus: Tässä "eliittineljänneksessä" oli mukana kolmenlaisia mitalisteja: a) juniorikuskeina mitaleita ajaneet, b) juniorikuskeina ja aikuisten sarjoissa ajaneet (kuten allek.) sekä c) aikuisten sarjoissa ajaneet.

----------


## jaru

> Lähden ajamaan V.Koskelta 11 tänään.



Entäs lauantaina? Siis 13/7.

Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## jones mäkinen

Kyllä lähden tänään ajamaan, voin lähteä 11 V.Koskelta.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Kyllä lähden tänään ajamaan, voin lähteä 11 V.Koskelta.



Mikä vauhti ja matka suunnitteilla?

----------


## jaru

> Kyllä lähden tänään ajamaan, voin lähteä 11 V.Koskelta.



Mukana.

Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunula-V:koski-Rusutjärvi-V:koski-Maunula. 7 kuskia, joista 5 lähti Rusutjärven trad. lenkille (= lyhyempi reitti) V:koskelta. Keskari V:koskella 29,5. Harvinainen  (!) myötätuuli lentokentän loppukirissä  :Leveä hymy:  -- Ovelta-ovelle 26 km/h, yht. 73 km, n/l 1200/1400 m.

----------


## jaru

> Maunula-V:koski-Rusutjärvi-V:koski-Maunula. 7 kuskia, joista 5 lähti Rusutjärven trad. lenkille (= lyhyempi reitti) V:koskelta. Keskari V:koskella 29,5. Harvinainen  (!) myötätuuli lentokentän loppukirissä  -- Ovelta-ovelle 26 km/h, yht. 73 km, n/l 1200/1400 m.



Ei-niin-dynaaminen-duo ajoi Klaukkalaan. Pieni lisälenkki Hongisojan kautta takaisin 132:lle. Jatkoimme Vihtijärventietä (kauhea), Moksintien kautta (p***a) Olkkalaan ja Vihtiin (tauko). Sitten Suonpääntietä Ojakkalan kautta 110:lle. Veikkolassa käännyimme Lapinkylään ja Kuninkaankartanontietä Bemböleen. Keskari oli ennen B:ä 33, himassa 32 ja 148 km. Olin tällä kerralla ajoankkurina, kaveri irtosi muutamaan otteeseen selvästi.

Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Sunnuntain päälähdössä Vantaankoskelta parikymmentä kuskia. Reitti Lottamuseolle. Ajossa mukana mm. 28-29 -ryhmä. --> Enemmänkin väkeä mahtuisi päälähtöön, etenkin pidemmille reiteille. Monella keväästä asti ajelleella riittää/-äisi kyllä kunto ...vähintään peesaamiseen  :Hymy:  

Jk. Ennakkotietona, että ensi viikonloppuna voitaisiin ajaa Jokelaan joko lauantaina tai sunnuntaina (säävaraus). Lähtö olisi Velodromilta (-Maunula-V:koski jne.), ja kilometrejä kertyisi n. 120. Alkumatka Jokelan/Kellokosken taukopaikalle 28:n keskarilla, loppumatka kunnon mukaan (= ts. osa hiljentää, osa lisää vauhtia  :No huh!: ). Ilmoittelen tarkemmin myähemmin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Ajettiin Viikin Prisman "vakioporukalla" eli 10+3 (...Sotungintieltä) kuskilla Öljytien-Nikkilän-Kunkun -reitti. Sen verran vauhdikas reissu oli, etenkin Porvoontien ja Öljytien pitkillä suorilla, että laittelen tähän tarkemmat "segmentit": 30-40 km keskarilla 32,6; seuraava kymppi: 40-50/35,2, ja sen jälkeen vielä 50-60/32,5. -- Ovelta-ovelle kertyi kilometrejä 81 keskarilla 29. 

Jk. Tarkennuksena, että _en ole järjestämässä Velotour-preliä (150 km), vaan lyhyemmän 120 km:n reissun (in spe).
Jjk. Huhtikuun puolessa välissä aloitettiin maanantailenkkeily ja - nyt, ts. 3 kk myähemmin - ollaan päästy ns. kuntoon  :Leveä hymy:  ...talvilevon & sohvailun jälkeen, siis. Okei, moni on ajanut myös muina päivinä, ja omia lenkkejä, mutta allekirjoittanut käytännössä 100 %:sti vain ja ainoastaaan näitä HePon porukkalenkkejä (ma, ke, la/su).

----------


## Antti_fi

Maanantailenkillä jaksoin kaverin kanssa roikkua mukana 35 kilometriä, jokaisen kymmenen kilometrin jälkeen keskinopeus nousi 1-2 km/h, joten kun keskinopeus alkoi lähestyä 30 km/h maagista rajaa oli pakko tiputtautua pois ryhmästä. Tällä kertaa ei voinut syyttää säätä, eikä pyörää vaan vika oli omassa jaksamisessa. Pekalle kiitokset vetäjän roolista. Onneksi paluumatkalla oli Gumbostrandin kahvila auki, niin sai siellä hieman palauteltua. Hitaasta palumatkasta huolimatta koko 65 km ajon keskinopeus oli kuitenkin yli 25 km/h.

----------


## 1972

Joo vauhti vähän "lipesi", kuten voidaan Pekan viestin spekseistä lukea  :Hymy: . Lenkinhän tulisi olla ns. takuulenkki: "*Keskivauhti:* Keskinopeus n. 25-27 km/h. 47 km:n peruslenkkiin sisältyy Immersbyssä (Sipoossa) n. 3 km mäkiosuus, jonka voi ajaa omaan tahtiin. Aloitteljoille erityisesti suunnattu lenkki ajetaan tarvittaessa kahdella ryhmällä ja kyseessä ns. takuulenkki, eli kaikki pidetään mukana.
- lainaus Hepon sivuilta.

----------


## Mach-0

Oliko huomenna kukaan lähdössä Mittatieltä? Hollantilainen kaveri haluaisi osallistua, kun en itse pääse lenkkikaveriksi. Nopea kaveri.

----------


## HibaHaba

> Oliko huomenna kukaan lähdössä Mittatieltä? Hollantilainen kaveri haluaisi osallistua, kun en itse pääse lenkkikaveriksi. Nopea kaveri.



Ajattelin vuosien tauon jälkeen tulla kokeilemaan keskiviikkohepoilua.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...em. lenkkitakuu näyttää rauenneen  :No huh!: 

Jk. _Btw_: Jos tunnette kuskin, joka tässä vaiheessa kautta ajaa (lue. pystyy ajamaan) _koko lenkin_ 25-27 km/h -keskarilla, niin pyytäkää (...oik. käskekää) ottamaan yhteyttä  :Cool:  --> Pesti maanantailenkille varma, vetotöitä myös keskiviikkoisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisinkin syys-lokakuulle saakka, vähintään.
Jjk. Velolta siis lähtö lauantain 120 km:n lenkille klo 10. Arvioitu paluuaika samaan paikkaan n. klo 14-15. Keskari Jokelaan/Kellokumpuun saakka n. 28. Tauon jälkeen _oma vauhti,_ jos meno maistuu/jaksaa/tuntee reitin jne.

----------


## Talisker

> ...em. lenkkitakuu näyttää rauenneen 
> Jk. Btw: Jos tunnette kuskin, joka tässä vaiheessa kautta ajaa (lue. pystyy ajamaan) 25-27 km/h -keskarilla, niin pyytäkää (...oik. käskekää) ottamaan yhteyttä



Meillä Tampereella ajetaan kolme vakiolenkkiä viikoittain tuolla keskarilla. 
Se tekee hyvää.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...meillä on "sukupolvenvaihdos" vetäjillä menossa. Ehkä jo ensi kaudella... 

Jk. Imho: saisivat 30-40-vuotiaat, tai ainakin alle 5-kymppiset aktivoitua. Ettei (meidän) pian 6-kymppisten tarvitsisi enää "rehkiä"...

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Oliko huomenna kukaan lähdössä Mittatieltä? Hollantilainen kaveri haluaisi osallistua, kun en itse pääse lenkkikaveriksi. Nopea kaveri.



Jos sääennuste ei pahasti muutu, paikalla on satavarmasti hyvin väkeä. Viime viikolla oli lähemmäs 50.

----------


## wilier-08

Olisko Torstaina Vantaankoskelta klo18 innokkaita kuskeja,ajettaisiin Hepo hyrrää 32-34 vauhdeilla 50km.Kalevi

----------


## mattijutila

*Keskiviikkolenkki 17.7.*

Huh olipa reissu. Tänä kesänä olen ajanut pääasiassa pitkää matkaa, yksin, tasiasen hitaalla vauhdilla. Päätin tulla ensimmäistä kertaa tälle vuodelle keskiviikkolenkille. Ajatuksena ajaa jossain 32-34 keskarin ryhmässä.

Noh, testailin eilen Continentalin GP5000:sten soraominaisuuksia (ks. https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz_LgONh..._web_copy_link). Eilen oli kivaa ja aamun normaali asfaltilla ajettu 15 km työmatkakin meni hyvin. Olin lähdössä toimistolta Pasilasta kohti Mittatietä. Työpäivän aikana paineet takarenkaissa oli tippuneet. Pumppasin sen verran että pääsen junaan ja tsekkailin matkalla Puistolaan, että kyllä, menee sisurinvaihtohommiksi. Olen asemalla klo 18, lenkki lähtee 18:30 ja mittatielle on asemalta 7 km. Sisurin vaihto ja pumppaus menee hyvin, mutta pumpun irroitus irrottaa venttiilistä sielun. Sisuri on suoraan paketista lenkille mukaan. Ruuvaan sen takaisin ja kiristän mitä pinnojen välissä ketjunkatkaisijalla voi. Uusi yritys, sama tulos. Otan kumin pois, venttiilin ulos ja kiristän sen kunnolla. Uusi yritys, nyt toimi. Kello on 18:22, mutta päätin lähteä ottamaan porukkaa kiinni tai ainakin ajamaan lenkin itsekseni. 

Pari pientä suunnistuspysähdystä matkalla ja olen Mittatellä 18:37. Pistän kammet pyörimään. Ensimmäinen näköhavainto hitaimmasta 33 keskarin porukasta Vanhan Porvoontien ja Joenvarrentien risteyksessä. Sitten vedän täysillä. Boxintien risteyksessä saan porukan kiinni. Leppoisa loppulenkki juurikin n. 33 keskarilla ja loppuun Immersbyntien mäet täysillä. Mittatieltä lähtiessä oli jo sykkeet ihan hyvissä llukemissa. Siitä boxintielle matkaa tuli reilut 15 km. Keskinopeus 35,5. Keskisyke 181, maksimi 193. Tulipahan pitkien matalan tehon lenkkien vastapainoksi hieman karstojen poisto koneesta.

Tässä nappamani kuva Immersbyntielle kääntymisen jälkeen. Jos joku mukana ollut haluaa käyttää niin vapaasti vaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, että _miten_ keskiviikkona ensimmäisenä lähteneen, _erittäin ison_ (n. 25 kuskia) _vaparin ajo sujui._ Ajoitteko kurinalaisesti parijonossa Immersbyn mäkiin saakka? Vai menikö "kisapalloksi"? Ottiko eliittiporukka hatkat, hajosiko letka milloin jne.? -- Tarkemmin: millainen harjoitusvaikutus näin suurella treeniporukalla oli yksittäisen osallistujan kannalta/näkökulmasta?!?

----------


## HibaHaba

> Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, että _miten_ keskiviikkona ensimmäisenä lähteneen, _erittäin ison_ (n. 25 kuskia) _vaparin ajo sujui._ Ajoitteko kurinalaisesti parijonossa Immersbyn mäkiin saakka? Vai menikö "kisapalloksi"? Ottiko eliittiporukka hatkat, hajosiko letka milloin jne.? -- Tarkemmin: millainen harjoitusvaikutus näin suurella treeniporukalla oli yksittäisen osallistujan kannalta/näkökulmasta?!?



Omalta osaltani reissu katkesi lyhyeen, kun pannutin vajaan 8km ajon jälkeen Jokivarrentiellä Kasvihuoneentien kohdalla. En tiedä mikä tilanteen käynnisti, kun n.45 km/h vauhdissa edelläni ajavan kuskin vauhti tipahti äkisti ja kiekot menivät limittäin. Pari sekuntia yritin vakauttaa itseni, mutta kaaduin. Kaveri pysyi onneksi pystyssä ja takaa tulevatkin onnistuivat kiertämään minut. Olin ollut ehkä tiiviin pääjoukon puolessa välissä. Joukko pysähtyi sadan metrin päähän, mutta pikatarkistuksen tehtyäni viittoilin heidät jatkamaan matkaa. Vieressä oli bussipysäkki, johon soitin taksin. Selvisin äärimmäisen onnekkaasti pienillä ruhjeilla, ajoasuun muutama tuuletusreikä ja etukiekko rihtaukseen. En ole aiemmin ollut hepo keskiviikkoajoissa, joten en tiedä mikä on vapaan vauhdin normaali ajoprotokolla. Nyt mentiin yhdessä jonossa, kisamaisesti kiihdytellen ja kaatumiseeni mennessä keskari oli 45km/h, oma ajoni tuntui vielä OK. Itse en osaa sanoa, miten olisin voinut tuon tilanteen välttää; tie oli suora, ei näkyvää ongelmaa, peesasin normaalisti. Kiitän varmaan judotaustaani, että keskimääräistä turvallisempi kaatuminen tulee selkäytimestä.

Edit. tai olihan edessä jonkin matkan päässä jotain tietöihin viittaavaa ja pakettiauto tien sivussa. Olisiko äkillinen rytmin muutos johtunut näistä tekijöistä... itse huomasin ne vasta bussipysäkillä odotellessa.

----------


## ZaWing

Siinä kohdalla oli työmaa jossa vain yksi kaista käytössä. Työmies viittoi siellä kyltin kanssa pysähtymään ja kärki myös viittoi pysähtymään. Aika äkkiä se vauhti kyllä tippui nollaan, jolloin tämä kaatuminen kävi. 
Lopussa oli ehkä noin 12 ajajaa jäljellä.

----------


## Tevis

> Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla, että _miten_ keskiviikkona ensimmäisenä lähteneen, _erittäin ison_ (n. 25 kuskia) _vaparin ajo sujui._ Ajoitteko kurinalaisesti parijonossa Immersbyn mäkiin saakka? Vai menikö "kisapalloksi"? Ottiko eliittiporukka hatkat, hajosiko letka milloin jne.? -- Tarkemmin: millainen harjoitusvaikutus näin suurella treeniporukalla oli yksittäisen osallistujan kannalta/näkökulmasta?!?



Hyvää treeniähän tuo on - ainakin minulle. Tällä viikolla mentiin alle 55min/41+ vauhtia ja oma treeni just sopivan kisan omaista ja vähän yli. Keskisyke näyttäisi olevan 170 tms tolta ajalta. Reitin kumpuilevuus aiheuttaa että takajoukoissakin joutuu polkemaan ihan kunnolla. Ainoa tasaisempi vaihe on boxintien loppupää. 

Nuo kovemman vauhdin ryhmät on viime aikoina ajettu yhdessä jonossa. Eilen kiersi paljon niin että vahvemmat kuskit täyttivät rakoihin ja sattuneista syistä taaempana olleilla ei ollut paljoa vastalauseita  :Hymy:  Jono omiin silmiin oli kivan siisti.

Oli kaksi/kolme stoppia matkalla. 1) kunkun mäen alapäässä valot punaisina 2) Jokivarrentien työmaalla oli stoppi. Oli muuten hyvin lähellä mullakin kosketus, mutta sain just väistettyä vasemmalle 3) Söderkullan työmaa, jossa joku auto ajoi kävelyvauhtia meidän edessä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Kilpailunomaisuus_: vaihtelevalla, lähes maksimi- ja maksimiteholla ajaminen, repivä ajorytmi (ylämäessä tai loivassa ylämäessä irti) ja tiiviisti peesissä ajaminen.

...vaikka ei enää olekaan maksimitehoja (heh) käytössä, ja kiritkin (...eh) ovat lyhyehköjä, niin _tiiviisti peesissä ajaminen_ on jäänyt kisaamisen perintönä; ehkä vielä korostuen siitä syystä, että junioriluokasta (M14) jo aloitin... Ja sekin tulee "selkäytimestä", että ohjaan (lue. tungen) helposti etupyärän tyhjään tilaan rauhallisessa parijonoajossa(kin).

Jk. BTW: Ilmeisen asvaltti-ihottuman varalta suosittelen keskiviikkolenkkiläisille ajopaidan takataskuun, vaikka minigrip-pussiin, pari rullaa sideharsoa(haavatyynyllä); harson saa siten nopeasti käyttöön. Ekax kuitenkin vesipullosta suihkaus haavaan ja pahimmat kurat/mullat pois  :Vink:  ...kätevimmin sitominen sujuu, jos ajokaveri tekee sen. (Tästäkin pyöräilyn pualesta on siis kokemusta kertynyt 4-vuosikymmenellä.)

----------


## HibaHaba

> Jk. BTW: Ilmeisen asvaltti-ihottuman varalta suosittelen keskiviikkolenkkiläisille ajopaidan takataskuun, vaikka minigrip-pussiin, pari rullaa sideharsoa(haavatyynyllä); harson saa siten nopeasti käyttöön. Ekax kuitenkin vesipullosta suihkaus haavaan ja pahimmat kurat/mullat pois  ...kätevimmin sitominen sujuu, jos ajokaveri tekee sen. (Tästäkin pyöräilyn pualesta on siis kokemusta kertynyt 4-vuosikymmenellä.)



Pekka puhuu asiaa. Karvalakkiversiona itse kiedon kaikki varakumini kangaspalaan (vanhaa lakanaa, jee) ja kuminauha ympärille. Suojattuun kumiin ei hierry reikiä jos pitää sitä takarömpsässä tai paidankin taskussa. Kankaan voi ottaa hyötykäyttöön aina rasvaisten teknisten sattuessa tai kuten keskiviikkona veren roiskuessa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Onko huomenna porukkaa tulossa Hakunilan lauantailähtöön vai lähdemmekö suosiosta Sirkiän klo 10 alkavaan velodromilähtöön suuntana Jokela?

Tsekkasin kutsun uudestaan ja siinä oli vaihtoehtoina la tai su? Siis kumpi? Niin tai näin, ajohaluja huomisaamulle kertynyt mittavasti ja hyvää ajoseuraa vaille. Kummatkin lähtöpaikat ja -ajat käyvät.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Onko huomenna porukkaa tulossa Hakunilan lauantailähtöön vai lähdemmekö suosiosta Sirkiän klo 10 alkavaan velodromilähtöön suuntana Jokela?
> 
> Tsekkasin kutsun uudestaan ja siinä oli vaihtoehtoina la tai su? Siis kumpi? Niin tai näin, ajohaluja huomisaamulle kertynyt mittavasti ja hyvää ajoseuraa vaille. Kummatkin lähtöpaikat ja -ajat käyvät.



Sain keskiviikkolenkin alussa vahvan käsityksen, että lauantaista on kyse.  Minä ainakin osallistun.

----------


## Isä nitro

Sain saman käsityksen, mutta voi olla pari muuta jotka eivät olleet meidän kahden tavoin paikalla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Lasol

> Omalta osaltani reissu katkesi lyhyeen, kun pannutin vajaan 8km ajon jälkeen Jokivarrentiellä Kasvihuoneentien kohdalla. En tiedä mikä tilanteen käynnisti, kun n.45 km/h vauhdissa edelläni ajavan kuskin vauhti tipahti äkisti ja kiekot menivät limittäin. Pari sekuntia yritin vakauttaa itseni, mutta kaaduin. Kaveri pysyi onneksi pystyssä ja takaa tulevatkin onnistuivat kiertämään minut. Olin ollut ehkä tiiviin pääjoukon puolessa välissä. Joukko pysähtyi sadan metrin päähän, mutta pikatarkistuksen tehtyäni viittoilin heidät jatkamaan matkaa. Vieressä oli bussipysäkki, johon soitin taksin. Selvisin äärimmäisen onnekkaasti pienillä ruhjeilla, ajoasuun muutama tuuletusreikä ja etukiekko rihtaukseen. En ole aiemmin ollut hepo keskiviikkoajoissa, joten en tiedä mikä on vapaan vauhdin normaali ajoprotokolla. Nyt mentiin yhdessä jonossa, kisamaisesti kiihdytellen ja kaatumiseeni mennessä keskari oli 45km/h, oma ajoni tuntui vielä OK. Itse en osaa sanoa, miten olisin voinut tuon tilanteen välttää; tie oli suora, ei näkyvää ongelmaa, peesasin normaalisti. Kiitän varmaan judotaustaani, että keskimääräistä turvallisempi kaatuminen tulee selkäytimestä.
> 
> Edit. tai olihan edessä jonkin matkan päässä jotain tietöihin viittaavaa ja pakettiauto tien sivussa. Olisiko äkillinen rytmin muutos johtunut näistä tekijöistä... itse huomasin ne vasta bussipysäkillä odotellessa.



Mä olin sun edessä, ainakin kolaus kuului läheltä. Valkoinen paita violetillä apilalla. Olin tiukassa peesissä niinkun joudun tällä kondiksella olemaan jotten tipu. Tietyöstä ei ollut tietoa tai muistikuvaa koska ehkä 4 viikkoa sitten viimeksi ajoin tuosta kohtaa. Yleensä tossa kohtaa ajetaan kovaa sille yksityistien pätkälle asti joten en odottanut pysähdystä. Juttelin myöhemmin että huomio merkkiä (käsi ylös) näytettiin keulilla (juttelin tokana jonossa olleen kanssa). Itselle ei näkynyt muutakuin todella nopeasti vauhtia hidastava edessä ajavan takapyörä, joten merkin jättäminen oli jäänyt matkan varrelle jostain syystä (ehkä joku joi tai katsoi muualle kuin eteenpäin). Lähellä oli etten itsekin kaatunut, sain just ohjattua etupyöräni hieman edessä ajavan takapyörän sivuun. Jarruttaa jouduin ihan raivolla. Sormet olivat valmiina molemmilla jarrukahvoilla ja reagoin niin nopeasti kun pystyin. On noita kisoja joskus tullut ajettua useampikin vuosi ja mielestäni olen ihan hyvä pyöränkäsittelijä vaikken osaakkaan keulia. Joten tiukka tilanne oli ja ainahan se mitä pidemmälle jonossa mennään niin kertautuu ja pahenee. Olen tän ns suolakurkkulenkin ajanut useita kymmeniä kertoja nopeimmissa ryhmissä eikä näitä todellakaan usein käy joten paska tsägä.

Pahoittelut osaltani mutten nää että minulla oli muuta mahdollisuutta, muuten olisin ite ollut nurin. Näissä ollaan vähän niinkuin omillaan kun tulee erikoistilanteita. Pelasta itsesi jos pystyt. Mä just pystyin, sä et. Elämä on laiffii... Parane pian ja uusiks vaan lenkille. Harvinaisia ovat nämä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...velolta 120 km:n startti siis klo 10 lauantaina. --> Laitelkaa _runsaasti aurinkovoidetta_; ja _kolmas juomapullo_ mahdollisesti takataskuun. Tämä jälkimmäinen "kisavinkki" kaikkein kiireisimmille. -- Ohjelmasta tarkemmin, ks. #4625 (jjk).

----------


## tsmo

Miten pääsisi harjoittelemaan ryhmässä ajamista? Yksinäni olen ajellut runsaasti mutta yhteislenkit kiinnostaa.

Tänään kävin vantaankoskella hengailemassa klo 11-11.30 toiveenani osallistua nettisivuilla mainittuun 11.15 lähtöön, mutta ketään ei ilmestynyt paikalle. Pidetäänkö noita nettisivuilla mainostettuja aloittelijoiden lenkkejä tai tiedotetaanko niistä jossain?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään Maunulan/V-kosken/Hakunilan lähdön väki ajoi yhdessä 120 km:n spesiaalin (Palojoen-Jokelan/Kellokosken/Nikkilän/Kunkun -reitillä); siksi kuskeja ei ollut normaaliin tapaan Maunulassa/V-koskella. (Ajettiin itse asiassa V-kosken kautta.) -- Triviaa: 10 kuskia, joista 3 selvisi Velodromille takaisin. Ajettiin maltillista vauhtia (alle 3-kymppiä) lähes Jokelaan, mutta sitten vauhti kiihtyi: 40 km:sta 110 km:iin ajettiin 30-36 km/h; kiitoksia peesistä monelle kovakuntoiselle vetäjälle  :Hymy:   -- Lisää triviaa: ovelta-ovelle 4 h 20 min, kaksi taukoa Pullokiskalla (K-koskella; ei ollut, btw, auki viikonloppuna) ja ABC:llä Nikkilässä sekä renkaanvaihtotauko Seutulan kylässä. Ovelta-ovelle kertyi 127 km, keskari 29,2 (Btw2: Kuninkaanmäellä 30,5 km/h). 5064 kcal, 120 h palauttelua, n/l 2300 m. Korkein piste: 117 m, alin -2 m.

Jk. Aloittelijalle helpointa on tulla mukaan ryhmälenkeille aikaisin keväällä, huhti-toukokuussa, kun muutkin kuskit ovat vielä huonokuntoista "talvilevon" jälkeen.  Nyt on ajettu n. 3 kk yhdessä, ja keväällä 25:n keskarilla aloittaneet kuskit (incl. allekirjoittanut) ovat päässeet ns. kuntoon ahkeralla harjoitelulla, ks. yllä. -- Maanantain Viikin Prisman ja lauantain Maunulan majan lenkillä on opastus aloittelijoille (kannattaa käydä kuuntelemassa vaikka jo ensi kautta varten). -- Vinkki: Kehä III:n sisältä lähtevien lenkkiporukoiden kanssa voi ajaa alkumatkan yhdessä, ts. kokeilla, että millä porukka-ajaminen tuntuu, vaikka kehä III:n ulkopuolinen vauhti saattaa olla aloittelijoille tässä vaiheessa kautta liikaa. -- Lyhyesti: 25-27 km/h keskari (ns. takuulenkki) toteutuu parhaiten porukkalenkeillä huhti-toukokuussa, mutta myöhemmin osallistujien pääjoukko kuntoutuu ahkeran harjoittelun seurauksena 28-35 km/h keskareihin.

----------


## ZaWing

Millanes huomisen vantaankosken lähdön kohtalo kun vuelta vantaa lähtee myös klo 11 ja sama reitti 25-30km matkalta kuin sivujen sovittu reitti Roosa?

----------


## JiiTee

> Millanes huomisen vantaankosken lähdön kohtalo kun vuelta vantaa lähtee myös klo 11 ja sama reitti 25-30km matkalta kuin sivujen sovittu reitti Roosa?



Siippoon Nesteen reitti suuntautuu aivan muaalle. Lainataan vaikka näitä:
22    Sunnuntai    30.6.2019    11:00    Vantaankoski    80    Siippoon neste    https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438720 
23    Sunnuntai    30.6.2019    11:00    Vantaankoski    120    Siippoon neste    https://ridewithgps.com/routes/8438686

----------


## JiiTee

Tuli tekninen, minua ei kannata odotella :-(

----------


## JiiTee

Paljonko oli porukkaa? Minne ja millaisin ryhmin? Nimim. Porvoon körötellyt

----------


## kurvaaja

Kun vakioraporttia maanantailenkistä ei tälle viikkoa, niin laitanpa jotain tietoa. Prismalta meitä starttasi vain 4 kuskia, mutta heti alkumatkasta Viilarintiellä porukkaan 1 lisää ja Sotungintien risteyksen kaupalta sitten vielä 3 ajajaa = yhteensä 8. Immersbyn "pakollisten" mäkien jälkeen päätettiin hyvän kelin innoittamana ajaa vähän pidennetty lenkki. Reitti kulki Spjutsundin tien kautta Kilpilahden jalostamolle ja sieltä Öljytietä Nikkilään, josta sitten Kuninkaanmäkeen. Sotunki-Kuninkaanmäki 58km / 31,9km/h

----------


## LintuPete

Hakunilaan ilmaantui 3 henkilöä joiden kesken päätettiin käydä Porvoossa kahvilla ja palata takaisin kuninkaantietä Nikinmäen suuntaan, missä porukka hajaantui. Lämpötila kipusi 32 asteeseen joten juomapulloista jokainen pisara oli tarpeen. 

Statsit; Hakunila - Porvoo - Nikinmäki 70km avg 29,6kmh. Tähän vielä itselle tuli siirtymäajoa reilu 50km joten ihan hyvä lenkki. Kiitokset ajoseurasta.

----------


## mattijutila

Tänään sunnuntaina 28.7. iltalenkki keskiviikkolenkin tyyliin (https://hepo.fi/toiminta/kuntolenkit/).  Lähtö Mittatielta klo 19:30 ja ajetaan keskiviikkolenkin reitti eli n.  40 km Immersbyntien päähän. Nopeutena 32-36 km/h keskinopeus. Sovitaan  tarkemmin löhdössä paikalla olevaien kesken.


 Näillä helteillä  päivällä on hieman kuumempi polkea, mutta kun ilta alkaa viilenemään  keli on pyöräilyyn täydellinen. Kävin eilen 21-22 aikoihin kaverin  kanssa ajamassa keskiviikkolenkin reitin (kuva eiliseltä). Aivan  mahtavaa. Tänään olisi vielä mahtavampaa, jos saisi ryhmän mukaan.  Lenkki ei siis ole Hepon järjestämä ja jokainen normaaliin tyyliin  omalla vastuulla. Minä täällä vain huutelen ajoseuraa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Päälähdössä klo 11 oli 22 hyvin motivoitunutta  :Leveä hymy:  kuskia. Ajettiin lyhyesti, pitkästi ja eri keskareilla. ERITTÄIN LÄMMIN reissu!!!

Jk. Jatkan vielä, ks. #4643, että _koko kesän 25-27/28 ajavalle porukalle tarvittaisiin vetäjiä_. Hyväkuntoinen/pitkään treenannut pääjoukko on tyytyväinen plus-miinus-3-kymppiin, mutta tulijoita olisi myös hitaammille lenkeille. (Tämä huomio, btw, etenkin 2020-ajokautta varten.)

----------


## LintuPete

Lämmintä tosiaan piisasi!

Lähdössä porukka jaettiin kolmeen ryhmään, lyhyelle lenkille hitaat ja nopeat sekä pitkän lenkin ryhmä. 

Hidas ysivitonen speksattiin n. kolmen kympin vauhtiin ja lenkin jälkeen todettiin että sehän oli tasan.

Lenkin jälkeen osa jäi vielä nauttimaan virvokkeita lähtöpaikan läheiselle terassille. Hyvä lenkki!

----------


## Liikuttava

Lyhyen lenkin 30–32-ryhmä ajoi noin 29:n keskarilla taukopaikalle, jonne hitaampi ryhmä tuli melko pian jälkeen. Ajettiin loppu vähän reippaammin ja lopussa keskari oli karvan yli 32 km/h. Vettä meni noin kolme litraa tauko mukaan lukien.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Viikin Prisman/Sotungintien maanantailenkillä 8+1 kuskia. Pilvipoutainen, vilpoinen sää, ei sadetta. Normisetin jälkeen jatkettiin Porvoontietä Boxin risteykseen, jossa pääjoukko kääntyi Spjutsundiin. Kaksi kuskia kääntyi Boxintielle, ja siitä edelleen Nikkilän kautta Kunkulle ja takaisin Viikkiin (via Tattarisuo jne.). -- Boxintien ryhmän triviaa: ovelta-ovelle 74 km, 27 km/h, maximinopeus 73 km/h, n/l 1400 m.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keskiviikkolenkin 3-kympin ryhmä; peräti 3+1 kuskia, ajoi lyhennetyn, eli koska allek. laiskotti, niin jätettiin Boxintie väliin. Söderkullantie ajettiin sitten  vauhdikkaammin, ja Immersbyn mäet ehdittiin ajaa muutamaa minuuttia ennen edeltämme lähtenyttä 32:sta (...siis 33:sta). -- Triviaa: ovelta-ovelle 68 km, 26 km/h, n/l 1300 m, maksimivauhti 54 km/h. -- Keksiviikkolenkillä yhteensä n. 25 kuskia

Jk. Uusi pyöräilytapahtuma tulossa Suomeen: L'Étape Finland. -- Myäs traditzionaalinen "steel is real" a.k.a. Wauhtiajot polkaistaan 17.8. Osallistumismaksu vain 35 e / 100 km:n kuntoreitti. Tapahtumakeskus/lähtö Lapinlahden sairaalan alueelta.

----------


## jaru

Tänään Hakunilasta: Troikka ajoi Emäsalon kärkeen Hinthaaran kautta. Pitkä tauko - pannareita odotellessa - Kyläkaupassa. Takaisin Boxin kautta, troikka pysyi yhdessä Jokivarrentien ja Vanhan Porvoontien risteykseen. Keskari siinä vähän alle 31. Jäljelle jäänyt kaksikko jatkoi Kuninkaanmäkeen,  josta yksi jatkoi lähtöpaikalle.


Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta/V-koskelta 3+3, eli Kalevin vetämä porukka ajoi pidemmän siivun (Kehä III-Veikkola-ISM-reitti) ja minä vedin yhden alottelijan ja kesken kauden mukaan tulleen kuskin kanssa lyhyemmän lentokentän kierroksen. -- Triviaa: Maunula-Pohjois-Baanan alku 43 km, keskari 24; ajettiin pääosin kevareita pitkin.  -- Muuta: ryhmäajo-opastus V-koskella.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Sunnuntain päälähdössä oli vain viitisentoista kuskia. Lyhyemmälle ja pidemmälle reitille omat porukat. 

Maanantain Viikin Prisman lähdössä 9+2. Ajettiin ekax normisetti, sitten osa porukasta lähti pidemmälle reitille; minä käännyin 4 kuskin kanssa Söderkullantielle ja Nikkilän kautta Kunkulle. -- Triviaa: Viikki-Viikki 62 km, keskari 28 km/h, n/l 1400. -- Muuta: Yhdelle hyväkuntoiselle aloittelijalle ryhmäajo-opastus; ko. kuski ajoi ryhmässä, _btw_, heti kuin wanha tekijä  :Hymy:

----------


## Wiszsla

Keskiviikkolenkin "noin 30" ryhmä lähti 12 kuskin voimin, ajoi aika epäorganisoidusti 32-33 vauhtia (toki ilman haavereita), jakautui Boxintien alussa kahtia n. kolmen kuskin jäädessä (sorry, mutta luotimme teidän löytävän perille). Kärkiletkaan liittyi ainakin yksi myöhään lähtöpaikalle tullut ja 1-2 kuskia muista ryhmistä.  Oma keskari 32,5

Nopeammassa 36-37 ryhmässä starttasi noin 12 kuskia.

----------


## jaru

Entäs 10/8 (la.)? Sunnuntaina on sateen uhka päällä. 
Maistuisko vaikka vähän pidempi lenkki? Lähtöaikaa
voisi aikaistaa.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Käykö Lohja ?

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30793938

Tässä on 158km.

tai jos haluaa pohjoisen suuntaan, niin lähtö hakunilasta

Mäntsälä ja Sälinkää

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30794467

----------


## jaru

> Käykö Lohja ?
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30793938
> 
> Tässä on 158km.
> 
> tai jos haluaa pohjoisen suuntaan, niin lähtö hakunilasta
> 
> Mäntsälä ja Sälinkää
> ...

----------


## jones mäkinen

Okei käy..

----------


## Vertsu

Tulossa huomenna. Molemmat vaihtoehdot käy.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tuossa ylempänä sovitulle Mäntsälän lenkille starttasi Hakunilasta 4 kuskia: reippaanpuoleista n.33 keskaria ainakin Mäntsälän tauolle asti. Jättäydyin tauolta jarrumiehen roolista omalle lenkille. Kiitokset vetomiehille.

Paluumatkalla Vanhalla Lahdentiellä Haarajoen ja Keravan välillä annoin ylimääräiset geelit, banaanin, pähkinöitä nestettä sipanneelle maantiepyöräilijäkollegalle, joka syötyään vakuutti jaksavansa takaisin Vantaalle omaa vauhtiaan.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantaina Viikin Prismalta/Sotungintieltä 5+1 kuskia. Ajettiin ekax normisetti ja jatkettiin sitten Öljytien kautta Kunkulle. -- Triviaa: 78 km (ovelta-ovelle), keskari Kunkulla 30,6 km/h (koko reitti 28), n/l 1500 m. -- Reipas myötätuuli vauhditti alkumatkaa. Vähän yhdeksän jälkeen oltiin takaisin Viikissä (4 kuskia). 

Jk. Pidempää iltalenkkiä ajavien on pian syytä varustautua valoilla.

----------


## jaru

Entäs tällainen: Viikin Prismalta tänään kl. 17:30 - 18 ja K.mäki 30 min myöhemmin. Peruskeskiviikko-lenkki semikovaa, siirtymineen 32-33 kmh.

----------


## jones mäkinen

En ehdi Kuninkaanmäkeen 18, tulin just 15 min sitten kotiin. Ajoin espoossa 137km tälläisen
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38536302

Voitko tulla Vantaankoskelle 18 , voidaan ajaa Palojoen kierros ja jotain muuta.

----------


## Wiszsla

Keskiviikkolenkillä reilut 20 kuskia. Vapaaseen vauhtiin lähti 5, 36-37 ryhmään 6-7, 32-34 ryhmään 6 ja loput arvatenkin noin 30 ryhmään. Ajeltiin kolmas ryhmä Jarin vedolla 33.2 keskarilla. Hiekkaa pitää Immersbyn mäkien mutkissa varoa paikoin.

----------


## kurvaaja

Torstain toipumislenkki töitten jälkeen? Siis palautteleva ajelu (n. 28km/h ?) esim. Vantaankoskelta 17.30 aikoihin vaikka https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30848684 . Muukin aika ja paikka ja reitti käy

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePo ry tiedottaa: Järjestämme Pyöräilyn ohjaamisen startti -kurssin (= pyöräilynohjaajien koulutusjärjestelmän taso 1). Startilla koulutetaan avustavia ohjaajia kuntolenkeille ja retkille sekä muihin pyöräilytapahtumiin. Viiden tunnin (5 h) koulutus antaa myös valmiuksia osallistua jatkotason ohjaajakursseille.

Kurssi järjestetään lauantaina 24.8. klo 11-17 Polkimolla (Iso Roobertinkatu 3-5 A 22, Helsinki). Kurssi on maksuton HePon jäsenille, jotka haluavat olla kehittämässä yhdistyksen lenkki- ja retkitoimintaa.

Kurssi rakentuu luento- ja keskusteluosiosta sekä käytännön harjoittelusta pyörän selässä. Tulethan siis paikalle joko omalla pyörällä tai varaudut ottamaan HSL:n kaupunkipyörän käyttöösi. Luento-osuuden ja kaupunkipyöräilykoulutuksen välissä osallistujille tarjotaan lounas.

Koulutuksen sisällöt:


ryhmän ohjaamisen perusteetkeskeiset toimintatavat lenkeillä, retkillä ja muissa tapahtumissaolennaisimmat pyöräilyyn liittyvät liikennesäännöt ja liikenteessä kulkeminenolennaisimmat seikat pyöräilytapahtumien järjestämisen turvallisuudesta, mm. vastuista, vakuutuksista ja lainsäädännöstävälttämättömimmät EA-taidot ja pyöränhuoltotoimetryhmäharjoituksena HePon aloittelijatason "takuulenkit" -konseptin suunnittelu 

Lisätietoja ja ilmoittautuminen:
Koulutukseen voi ilmoittautua Antti 'Jogi' Poikolalle tekstiviestillä numeroon +358 44 337 5439 tai sähköpostitse osoitteeseen antti.poikola(a)gmail.com.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Sunnuntaina V-koskelta 16 kuskia (kaksi ryhmää). 

Maanantaina Viikin Prisman/Sotungintien lähdössä 10+3 kuskia; normisetin jälkeen Boxintie; pari kuskia kääntyi takaisin Immersbyn mäkiin, ja 3 kuskia palasi lyhyempää reittiä. -- Triviaa: Molemmissa lähdöissä mukana naiskuskit; joista toinen,_ btw_, 50 v. -- Megatriviaa: testasin maanantaina uutta fillaria  :Hymy: 

Jk. Terveisiä lauantain 100 km:n Wauhtiajoista  :Cool:  ...tsekatkaa ajon valokuvat vuosien varrelta.
Jjk. Jääkaappikylmä Wauhtiolut heti maalivaatteen alittamisen jälkeen lämmitti wanhan (50+) mieltä. Matkan varrella tarjoilu oli perinteistä.... valkkaria, patonkia jne. (Huom! Tarjoilu aloitettiin _vasta kilpailuosuuden jälkeen.)

----------


## sammy77

> Keskiviikkolenkillä reilut 20 kuskia. Vapaaseen vauhtiin lähti 5, 36-37 ryhmään 6-7, 32-34 ryhmään 6 ja loput arvatenkin noin 30 ryhmään. Ajeltiin kolmas ryhmä Jarin vedolla 33.2 keskarilla. Hiekkaa pitää Immersbyn mäkien mutkissa varoa paikoin.




Terve, lähteekö tuo 20 kuskin porukka mittatieltä keskiviikkoisin klo1830?

----------


## Wiszsla

Käsittääkseni keskiviikkolenkki lähtee Mittatieltä klo 18.30 ainakin vielä 28.8.

----------


## jaru

Duo ajoi reitin Hakunila-K.mäki-Nikkilä-Paippinen-Brusas-Monninkylä (tauko)-Saksala-Porvoo. Sieltä suorinta tietä Helsinkiin. Loistoilma, vastatuulikaan ei pahemmin haitannut kun ajettiin superhitaasti (toinen liikkeellä krossarilla).

Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Viikin Prismalta ex-aloittelijoiden lenkillä 7+2 kuskia. (2 kuskia tuli mukaan siis Sotungintien 2. lähtöpaikalta.) Normisetti maitolaiturille, josta pääjoukko suunnisti Söderkullan ja Porvoontien kautta Boxintielle. Reipasta menoa (35-40 km/h), ja tipahdin porukasta Boxintien puolivälin jälkeen. Ajelin yxin Kunkulle (jossa mäen alla tie on suljettu autoliikenteeltä, mutta pääsin ajamaan läpi; tämä tiedoksi keskiviikkoa varten).  -- Säännöllisesti harjoitellut jengi on, btw, kesän treenien jälkeen oikein hyvässä kunnossa  :Hymy:  Mukana oli yksi ulkom. aloittelija, jota opastin. Kaksi kuskiä kääntyi maitolaiturin jälkeen takaisin Stadiin. -- Triviaa omasta ajosta:  2 h 38 min (...olin siis takaisin Viikissä juuri kun aurinko laski ja hämärä alkoi; *valot siis mukaan, jos arki-iltoina ajelelette*), 70 km, 1600 n/l. -- Btw2: Iltaviileä alkaa jo vaikuttaa, joten _tuulitakille/irtohihoille on varmasti käyttöä_ tulevina viikkoina/iltoina  :Vink:

----------


## jones mäkinen

keskiviikkolenkki kannattaa aloittaa päiväkummun kohdalta
sinne pääsee lahdentietä ajamalla kuusijärven ohi ja käännös laurintietä lähtöpaikalle vanha porvoontie.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Keksiviikkolenkin vika (lue. hitain) ryhmä ajoi wauhdikkaasti: Immersbyn mäkien jälkeen keskari 32. Viisi kuskia (joista neljä, btw, oli sattumoisin pukeutunut punaiseen ajopaitaan, myös porukan ainoa naiskuski  :Cool: ). -- Muuta triviaa (omasta mittarista): 2 h 35 min, 73 km, 28 (= keskari ovelta-ovelle), n/l 1400 m. 

Jk. Em. po. Kunkunmäen tietyö oli tänään (= näköhavainto) a) varsin lyhyt pätkä, ja b) vankka _este autoille_, mm. iso kaivinkone keskellä muutoin ehjää asvalttia.
Jjk. Imho: Uusi fillarini (no-name) kulkee ihan hyvin, kiitos kysymästä, vaikkei keveintä (10 kg) eikä uusinta (9-Sora) mallia olekaan. Oiva nykyaikaisen (!) pyöräilyn  harjoitteluvelo kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## kurvaaja

Maanantaina viisi kuskia (Prismalta) suoritti kastautumisen. Ajettiin kevyessä sateessa Sotungintien risteyksen 2. lähtöpaikalle katsomaan onko lisää lähtijöitä -> yllättäen ei ollut. Sateen ja sateen aiheuttaman lisähämärän (kaikilla ei vielä valoja pyörissä) takia päätettiin ajaa superlyhyesti Sotungintien kautta Kunkkuun. Sotungintiellä sitten hanat aukesivatkin kunnolla ja vettä tuli reippaasti loppuun asti.

----------


## jones mäkinen

onko keskiviikkolenkki jo tällä viikolla alkaen 18?

----------


## jahuc

Hepon kalenterissa on sunnuntaille syyskuun pitkä Vantaankoskelta. Onko lähtijöitä?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePon kuntolenkkivetäjien _uusi sukupolvi_*  :Hymy:  järjestää syyskuussa sunnuntaisin Vantaankoskelta (klo 11) ryhmäajon kokeilijoiden _takuulenkkejä 40 km:n reitillä_ ja _noin 25 km/h keskarilla!!!_ Katso tarkemmat tiedot tästä.

_*Tiina, Niklas, Jogi** ja Jukka.
** Takuulenkkeihin liittyviin kysymyksiin vastaa Antti 'Jogi' Poikola +358 44 337 5439 / antti.poikola (a) gmail.com_

Jk. Tätä on odotettu!!! Hienoa aloitteellisuutta!!!
Jjk. Hei, _sinä_  :Leveä hymy:  siellä ruudun ääressä, jos ja kun olet harkinnut maantiepyöräilyn porukkalenkille osallistumista, niin nyt on tilaisuutesi tullut  :Cool:   :Hymy:

----------


## IHD

Korvaakos nuo sunnuntain lenkit jatkossa lauantain setämiesajot vai lähteekö vielä Maunulan majalta hidasta lenkkia Vantaankosken kautta lauantaisin?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulan majalta / V_koskelta "setämiehet" (55 v., 64 v., 70 v.) ajelivat Kalevin  :Cool:  johdattelemana (kiitos!!!) 80 km:n setin Nurmijärvellä Riipiläntien ja Seutulantien (osittain hiekkaa) kautta. Mukana oli myös kaksi nuarison edustajaa (= alle 50-vuotiaita, reilustikin  :Hymy: ). -- Triviaa: ovelta-ovelle keskari n. 27 km/h, n/l 1700 m. 

Jk. Todennäköisesti se, mikä HePon kuntolenkeillä toimii, jatkuu, ja se mikä ei ole toiminut, muuttuu (= yritetään parantaa, esim. em. 25-lähtöjen kautta) ajokaudella 2020... Jos jollain on hyviä ideoita/ehdotuksia tms., niin soitelkaa/mailatkaa Jogille. Erityisesti ns. henkilöstöresurssi olisi enemmän kuin tervetullut  :Vink:

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maanantaina Viikin Primalta/Sotungintieltä 3+1 kuskia. Normisetti (Boxintien kautta), poikkeuksena allekirjoittanut, joka palasi Nikkilän ja Kunkun kautta. -- Pian alkaa olla jo niin hämärää/pimeää (olin Viikissä takaisin klo 20:40), että valot/reitin lyhentäminen ovat ajankohtaisia. -- Triviaa: n. 27 km/h, matkan varrella vauhdikkaamminkin...  :Cool:  

Jk. Sunnuntaina ajettiin siis Vantaankosken päälähdössä (...piiiiitkän tauon jälkeen) jälleen 25-ryhmällä. Kiitoksia vetäjälle  :Hymy: , joka järjesti oivaltavasti renkaanpaikkaustauon heti reissun alkuun, ettei tarvinnut matkan varrella pysähdellä.

----------


## VPR

> Hepon kalenterissa on sunnuntaille syyskuun pitkä Vantaankoskelta. Onko lähtijöitä?



Lauantaille olis tarjolla vastaavan mittainen Bembölestä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...25#post2905625

----------


## jahuc

> Lauantaille olis tarjolla vastaavan mittainen Bembölestä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...25#post2905625



Kiitos, hyvä vinkki! Olin itse asiassa joka tapauksessa suunnitellut ajavani Lohjanjärven ympäri la. Tuo sopisi hyvin suunnitelmaan. Lähtö klo 9:00 tosin pikkaisen aikainen omaan makuun, täytyy nimittäin lähteä sotkemaan kohti Bemböleä vielä tuntia aiemmin jos aikoo ehtiä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta/Vantaankoskelta 6 kuskia Rusutjärven "kiertoon". Ajettiin maltillista (noin) alle 3-kymppiä ...okei, ajoittain "keuli" uudella fillarilla parissa mäessä ym. V_koskelle palasi (lue. pääsi) 2 kuskia. Pari nuarempaa kuskia alensi joukon keksi-ikää, joka oli enkä (noin) 42. -- Muuta: pari kertaa tipahti ketjuni eturattailta, mutta onni onnettomuuksissa oli, että ko. ketju oli vahattu  :Leveä hymy:  (= ei öljysotkua  :Cool:  ). Yhdellä kuskilla oli takarengas puolityhjä, mutta se ei menoa haitannut. -- Btw: Osallistujat kehuivat lyhyttä (20+40 km) aamulenkkiä, joka ei vienyt koko päivää.

Jk. Esitettiin toive, että (lauantain) Maunulan syksyn ns. hiekkatielenkit ajettaisiin Vantaankosken (2. lähtöpaikka) kautta, koska näin saataisiin mukaan enemmän kuskeja.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...jatkan maanantain Viikin Prisman/Sotungintien iltalenkin osalta, että 3 kuskia ajoi "maitolaiturille", josta 2 jatkoi edelleen Nikkilä-Kunkku -kiertoon, ja yksi kuski palasi samaa tietä takaisin Viikkiin (...Immersbyn mäet tuplana). Jälkimmäisen kuskin osalta todettakoon, että ovelta-ovelle kilsoja kertyi 52, maksiminopeus 62, kalorioita kului n. 2000, n/l 1400 m. -- Säätila: tihkusadekuuro osui kohdalle Sipoossa, mutta Stadissa oli mennen tullen sateetonta. 

Jk. Alkaa iltalenkkeily "hyytyä", tai ainakin lyhentyä, ellei starttaa aiemmin.  -- Vinkkinä vielä, että pimeneviä ja viileneviä iltoja varten on syytä varautua valoilla ja lisävaatetuksella.

----------


## kurvaaja

Onko keskiviikkolenkin lähtöaika vielä 18:30 vai onko aiemmin näin syksyllä?

----------


## kurvaaja

Keskiviikkona klo 18:30 Mittatiellä meitä oli  kolme kuskia eli saatiin porukkalenkki aikaan. Tänään lauantaina Maunulan majalta/Vantaankoskelta vain 1 osallistuja-> ei yhteislenkkiä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

V_kosken sunnuntain päälähdössä parikymmentä kuskia; ilmeisesti aurinkoinen sää houkutteli väkeä lähtöpaikalle. Viimeisenä startanneen 25-ryhmäläisten 4-kympin (...matka kilometreinä, ei vauhti...) takuulenkillä ajoi 4 kuskia. Keskari jäi siis luvatun 25 paikkeille eli edettiin hyvin maltillisesti (lue. ei tarvinnut juurikaan vaihtaa isommalle eturattaalle  :Hymy:  )_...tästä erittäin aloittelijaystävällisestä kyydistä Iso Kiitos Jogille!!!

Jk. Keskiviikkona pääosa kuskeista startannee jo klo 17.30, mutta silti valot/lisävaatetta mukaan, sillä aurinko laskee klo 19.12.
Jjk. Maanantain lenkillä 5 kuskia. Ajelin "lyhärin" via Sotungintie, ts. reittiä rajusti lyhentäen. Loput, motivoituneemmat, fillaroivat Nikkilän/Kunkun kautta.
_

----------


## Forestmanni

Näin syksyn tultua soralenkit kiinnostaisivat viikonloppuisin. Onko tarkoitus ajaa jossain vaiheessa Maunulasta soralenkkejä lauantaisin?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Kyllä. Sora... po. hiekkatielenkit alkavat lauantaisin Maunulasta ...vähitellen. Aiemmin on jo ehdotettu, että Maunulan (1. lähtöpaikan) jälkeen ajettaisiin Vantaankoskelle (Keskuspuiston läpi pääsee sujuvasti), jossa olisi 2. lähtöpaikka puolisen tuntia myähemmin. Tätä kannattanevat ainakin wandaalit  :Hymy:  V_koskelta voisi sitten jatkaa edelleen osallistujien toiveiden ja/tai reittiosaamisen mukaiseen ilmansuuntaan ( ...ja lyhyemmän 'kaavan' kuskit vaikka takaisin Keskuspuistoon/ Vantaanjokilaaksoon; ts. kehä III:n sisäiseen kiertoon jne.) -- Näin saataisiin väkeä mukaan enemmän, elikkä voitaisiin ajaa monipuolisempia (lue. lyhyempiäkin)  reittejä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kurvaaja

Onko vielä keskiviikkolenkille lähtijöitä? Klo 17:30?

----------


## kurvaaja

Tänään vielä maantielenkille klo 10 Vantaankoskelta

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...vinkkinä, että kesän _lähtöpaikoilta_ voi _arki-iltaisin_ startata vielä jonkin aikaa _lyhyemmille  lenkeille._ 

Jk. Eilen Viikin Prismalta maantielle lähti 2 kuskia; toinen vaihtoehto oli n. 20 km:n hiekkatielenkki, jonka ajoin reiluissa tunnissa. -- Huom! Varokaa liukkaita lehtiä ja oksanpätkiä ...myös hiekkateillä.

----------


## nikobiker

Olisikohan lauantaina soralenkille halukkaita lähtijöitä Maunulan majalta (klo 10:30)? Reittimestari lenkille olisi iloinen yllätys. Jos vapaaehtoista ei löydy, niin voin minäkin yrittää jotain reitintynkää miettiä, mutta erityisesti soralenkkien navigoijana olen hiukan epävarma.

----------


## wilier-08

> Olisikohan lauantaina soralenkille halukkaita lähtijöitä Maunulan majalta (klo 10:30)? Reittimestari lenkille olisi iloinen yllätys. Jos vapaaehtoista ei löydy, niin voin minäkin yrittää jotain reitintynkää miettiä, mutta erityisesti soralenkkien navigoijana olen hiukan epävarma.




Voisin vetää Sunnuntaina soratie lenkin kohteena Espoo,en pääse Lauantaina.Maunulun majalta klo11

----------


## jaru

Lauantaina sateen uhka, sunnuntaina selkeää. Voin vetää itään tai sitten ajan Kalevin peesissä länteen. Startti kävisi jo ennen kl. 11. Max. 5h lenkki.

----------


## nikobiker

> Voisin vetää Sunnuntaina soratie lenkin kohteena Espoo,en pääse Lauantaina.Maunulun majalta klo11



Tämä sopii. Lauantai näyttää aika epävakaiselta tosiaan tällä hetkellä.

----------


## JTJ

Kuulostaa houkuttelevalta, saatan tulla mukaan.

----------


## penyeach

Voisin myös yrittää tulla roikkumaan mukana niin kauan kuin kykenen.

----------


## Wiszsla

Pääsee hyvään seuraan, tulen mukaan.

----------


## Isä nitro

Valitettavasti en pääse tänä viikonloppuna mukaan, mutta hemmetin hyvä jos saataisiin nämä viikonlopun soralenkit pyörimään.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Team-o

Onko huomenna Vkoskelle klo 11 maantielenkille menijöitä? Noin 10 astetta ja aurinkoa lupailee..

----------


## Team-o

> Onko huomenna Vkoskelle klo 11 maantielenkille menijöitä? Noin 10 astetta ja aurinkoa lupailee..



..Klo 12 luvannut niin kovaa sadetta tällä hetkellä että menen sittenkin iltapäivällä

----------


## penyeach

Kivaa oli taas Espoon hiekkateillä, kiitoksia.

----------


## nikobiker

> Kivaa oli taas Espoon hiekkateillä, kiitoksia.



Jep! Kiitoksia minunkin puolestani, erityisesti Kaleville reitistä ja navigoinnista. Vauhti pysyi myös sopivana. Oli mukava nähdä iso lössi vanhoja porukkalenkkikavereita samalla lenkillä. Lähtiessä meitä taisi olla reilut kymmenkunta. Ketjujen kanssa oli ihmisillä tavallista enemmän ongelmia tänään.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...laskin "hiekkatiekauden avauksen" lähdössä 12 kuskia. Hienoa, että niin moni malttoi keskeyttää "syysleponsa" ja lähteä (pääosin) hyväkuntoisille hiekkateille ja raikkaaseen syyskeliin  :Leveä hymy:  -- 70 km:n perusreitin ohella oli mahdollista ajaa myös lyhyemmin. Roikuin porukan mukana noin 25 km:n verran, elikkä käännyin takaisin Kauklahden kohdalla, josta palasin asvaltti(lue. maantielenkin)reittiä Bemböle-Leppävaara-Ilmala jne. Matkaa kertyi ovelta-ovelle 58 km. Keskari koko reissulta oli 21,6 km/h, joten paluumatkan ajoin hieman  :Hymy:  hitaammin kuin alkumatkan...

 Oli mielenkiintoista tutustua uusiin reitteihin ja maastoihin, ja etenkin Espoon keskuspuisto leveine kävely-/juoksu-/pyöräily-/hiihto"bulevardeineen" teki vaikutuksen... ei meillä täällä Stadissa ole vastaavaa... Kiitoksia minunkin puolestani vetäjille/reitin tunteneille.

Jk. Vinkkinä, että kandee jatkossa pyrkiä ennakoimaan etenkin hiekkateiden alamäkien isojakin (!) veden valumarailoja, jotka voivat olla lehtien peitossa...

----------


## jaru

La 19/10: Maunulasta 10:30. Tarjolla hiekkaa & sadekuuroja. En starttaa, jos kl. 10 sataa niin paljon, että kastuu läpimäräksi minuuteissa. Suunnaksi tarjoan itää (taas).

----------


## wilier-08

> La 19/10: Maunulasta 10:30. Tarjolla hiekkaa & sadekuuroja. En starttaa, jos kl. 10 sataa niin paljon, että kastuu läpimäräksi minuuteissa. Suunnaksi tarjoan itää (taas).



Vaihtoehto Sunnuntaina sama paikka ja aika,sateella en aja!!

----------


## Wiszsla

Huomenna ennuste lupaa sateetonta myöhäiseen iltapäivään saakka. Onko soratielle kiinnostuneita ja reittien tuntijoita Maunulan majalta?

----------


## Isä nitro

Olin taipuvainen lähtemään tänään sateiden jälkeen iltalenkille, mutta voisin vaihtaa sen huomisaamuiseen porukkalenkkiin. Mikäli Wiszlsan mainitsema ennuste pitää paikkaansa, niin sitten huomenna sunnuntaina 20.10. klo 10:30 Majalta. Eiköhän me joku reitti löydetä.

----------


## alppu

> Huomenna ennuste lupaa sateetonta myöhäiseen iltapäivään saakka. Onko soratielle kiinnostuneita ja reittien tuntijoita Maunulan majalta?



Kulkeeko reitti Sunnuntaina pitkäkosken majan kautta klo 11,?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wiszsla

yr.no ennustaa sateen alkavan 14-15 välillä, kun taas  FORECA povaa mahdollisesti vähäistä sadetta jo klo 9 lähtien, klo 14-15 ajoittaista sadetta. Toivotaan edellistä. Tulen ainakin katsomaan tilanteen Majalle klo 10.30.

----------


## Isä nitro

Minäkin ajattelin tulla paikalle, jos ei aivan älyttömästi vettä tule.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään tuli todistettua, että sateessakin voi ajaa... Maunulasta starttasi alkavaan sateeseen 2 kuskia. Oma osuus jäi 25 km:iin, ja paluumatkalla 10-15 minuuttia pitelin sadetta Vantaankosken ylittävän kevyen liikenteen sillan alla. Pyärä sotkeitui todella pahasti (...okei, oli sotkussa jo aiemmin). 

Yritän ehtiä huomenna lähtöpaikalle, mutta tuskin ajan sen pidemmälle; ts. sopiva, lyhyt aamulenkki (= n. 7-9 km).  

Jk. Erilaiset sillat, btw, voivat olla tähän aikaan todella liukkaita (...kosteus, lehdet jne.).

----------


## penyeach

Tänään sunnuntaina ajeltiin kolmestaan leppoisa noin kolmen ja puolen tunnin lenkki itärannikon suunnalla. Kiitokset Wiszslalle ja nitrolle seurasta ja jälkimmäiselle vielä erikseen uusista poluista ihan vakioreittien liepeillä.

----------


## jaru

> Tämä sopii. Lauantai näyttää aika epävakaiselta tosiaan tällä hetkellä.



Onko kiinnostusta iltalenkkiin tällä viikolla? Max. 3 h, lamppuni akun kesto ei takuulla ylety kolmea tuntia pitempään.
Ainakin ke & to pitäisi olla kuiva keli.
Startti kl 17 - 18, Viikki/Maunula/Laakso...

----------


## Isä nitro

Ilo oli kokonaan minun puolellani sunnuntaina. 

Mitä tulee jarun viestiin, niin hyvä ajatus mutta tältä viikolta juuri nuo ehtoot jo myyty.  Jatkoa ajatellen iltalenkit kyllä kiinnostavat.

Alustavasti tiedustelen, että pitäisikö tulevana viikonloppuna (säiden salliessa) yrittää hieman pidempää eli sellaista 100 km gravelajelua? Oli viime pyhänä puhetta ainakin Tuusulanjärven kierrosta tai Hki-Talma-Pornainen reististä (joka löytyy jälki.fi-alustalta cyclo-osastolta). Minulle käy kumpainenkin päivä eli la tai su.

----------


## nikobiker

> Onko kiinnostusta iltalenkkiin tällä viikolla? Max. 3 h, lamppuni akun kesto ei takuulla ylety kolmea tuntia pitempään.
> Ainakin ke & to pitäisi olla kuiva keli.
> Startti kl 17 - 18, Viikki/Maunula/Laakso...



Torstai-ilta näyttää sateettomalta. Klo 17.30 Maunulan maja sopii. Mietitkö reitin ei hirveän paljon enemmän kuin 60km?


Mulle sopii myös viikonlopun saturainen soralenkki. La tai su, miten vaan porukka parhaiten pääsee.

----------


## Privileged

Huomenna on meitä pari kolme lähdössä vielä keskiviikkolenkille maantiepyörillä. Lähtöpaikka tosin Kuusijärvi ja klo 16.00 startataan reippaalla 37+ keskarilla.

----------


## jaru

> Torstai-ilta näyttää sateettomalta. Klo 17.30 Maunulan maja sopii. Mietitkö reitin ei hirveän paljon enemmän kuin 60km?
> 
> 
> Mulle sopii myös viikonlopun saturainen soralenkki. La tai su, miten vaan porukka parhaiten pääsee.



Paikalla viimeistään 17:40 (jos ei yhtäkkiä ala tulla runsaasti vettä). Ajattelin sinne tänne ajelua K-puistossa ja/tai Vantaan-/Keravanjoen rannoilla tahi Laajalahti-Espoo ja rantaa pitkin takaisin.

----------


## jaru

Hyvä ilma => lenkki. Tänään lähden Maunulasta viimeistään kl. 18 - ca. 2 h lenkki.

----------


## nikobiker

> Hyvä ilma => lenkki. Tänään lähden Maunulasta viimeistään kl. 18 - ca. 2 h lenkki.



Huomenna kans hyvä ilma. 17.40 Maunulan majalta siis gg.

----------


## wilier-08

Sunnuntaina Maunulan majalta klo10.30,soratielenkki n.3h,maltillinen vauhti.Kalevi

----------


## JTJ

> Huomenna kans hyvä ilma. 17.40 Maunulan majalta siis gg.



Voisin lähteä tänään klo 18.

----------


## nikobiker

> Voisin lähteä tänään klo 18.



Sopii mullekin, jos Jarulle sopii ja ehtii ajoissa kuitata. Muuten lähtö 17.40.

----------


## Forestmanni

Sunnuntain lenkki Maunulasta kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä. Olen ehdottomasti mukana ellei nyt ihan ihmeitä tapahdu.

----------


## penyeach

Tänään oli ohjelmassa setäpyöräilyn rokkenrollia ja buugiwuugia neljän hengen voimin. En olisi ikinä uskonut kirjoittavani tätä, mutta pysyin kyydissä lähinnä teknisempien mutapolkupätkien takia (kun yksi ryhmästä antoi tasoitusta maantiepyörällä ja 25-millisillä renkailla). Kiitokset ajoseuralle.

----------


## nikobiker

> Tänään oli ohjelmassa setäpyöräilyn rokkenrollia ja buugiwuugia neljän hengen voimin. En olisi ikinä uskonut kirjoittavani tätä, mutta pysyin kyydissä lähinnä teknisempien mutapolkupätkien takia (kun yksi ryhmästä antoi tasoitusta maantiepyörällä ja 25-millisillä renkailla). Kiitokset ajoseuralle.



Jep kiitosta vaan minunkin puolesta. Aika haipakkaa tosiaan mentiin ja tekniset pätkä oli tarpeellisia palautumisen kannalta. Kivaahan se on välillä kovaakin ajaa.

Sunnuntaista Kalevin lenkkiä ei voine tälläkään kertaa vastustaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Jep kiitosta vaan minunkin puolesta. Aika haipakkaa tosiaan mentiin ja tekniset pätkä oli tarpeellisia palautumisen kannalta. Kivaahan se on välillä kovaakin ajaa.



Voin olla ihan hakoteillä tässäkin, mutta pelkään pahoin että ylläolevan kaltaiset kuvaukset karkottavat vähintään yhtä monta näille lenkeille halukasta kuin houkuttelevat mukaan sellaisia jotka nimenomaan haluavat ajaa "aikaa haipakkaa" ja"teknisiä mutapolkupätkiä". 

Toki tämä oli tällainen off-off-HePo-lenkki, täysin spontaani, ylimääräinen ja viralliseen ohjelmaan kuulumaton lenkki, mutta en silti pidä hyvänä että mukaan tulemisen esteeksi asettuu pelko siitä ettei pysy mukana tai että muut eivät tykkää että joku on matkassa pelkkänä jarruna. Jos "sisäpiiri", "kovat kuskit" tai "isot pojat" haluavat ajaa "aika haipakkaa", se on mielestäni parempi toteuttaa niin että on selvät segmentit joiden jälkeen sovitusti odotetaan hitaampia ja jatketaan taas porukalla. Ja "teknisistä mutapolkupätkistä" olisi mukava kertoa etukäteen ja jos mahdollista, tarjota mahdollisuus kiertää ne.

Mutta hauskaahan teillä vaikuttaa olleen ja jos yllämainittujen seikkojen huomioonottaminen tai toteuttaminen yhtään vähentäisi hauskuutta, niin eihän niille ole syytä korvaansa lotkauttaa vaan antaa muiden halukkaiden järjestää ja speksata niiden mukaiset lenkit. Maunulan majan edustalla ja Keskuspuiston ja koko pääkaupunkiseudun ulkoiluteillä on tilaa! (Ainakin niin kauan kunnes lumi on maassa ja latukoneet ovat lähteneet taas liikkeelle...)

PS Olisin ehkä minäkin tullut mukaan hauskaa pitämään, perässä pysymistä yrittämään ja teknisilla mutapotkupätkillä jännittämään - mutta jotenkin laskin väärin että yksi plus yksi on kaksi ja ennakoin että starttiajaksi olisi vielä muutettu tasan kello kuusi. (Tai itse asiassa siinä kävi niin että olisin siitäkin lähdöstä myöhästynyt, mutta se ei kuulu tähän.) Pitäisinkin suotavana että tämmöisissä spontaanilenkeissäkin - silloin kun ne ovat julkisia ja avoimia - olisi jo edellisenä iltana tai viimeistään aamulla sovittu ja selvä lähtöaika. Vaikka viestiketjua voi seurata vielä pyörän satulassakin, uskon että pitemmän päälle on parempi kun "ylimääräistä" säätämistä vältetään mahdollisimman paljon.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Sunnuntaina Maunulan majalta klo10.30,soratielenkki n.3h,maltillinen vauhti.Kalevi



Alkuviikosta ehdottelin samasta paikasta samalle ajalle vähän pidempää lenkkiä, mutta tartun tähän tarjoukseen. Huomiselle lauantaille luvataan sen verran sadetta, että pyhäpäivä näyttää täältä katsottuna paremmalta vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## Wiszsla

_[Sunnuntaina Maunulan majalta klo10.30,soratielenkki n.3h,maltillinen vauhti.Kalevi]

Kuulostaa mainiolta, tulen mukaan.
_

----------


## wilier-08

> Alkuviikosta ehdottelin samasta paikasta samalle ajalle vähän pidempää lenkkiä, mutta tartun tähän tarjoukseen. Huomiselle lauantaille luvataan sen verran sadetta, että pyhäpäivä näyttää täältä katsottuna paremmalta vaihtoehdolta.



Ei varmaan haittaa että osa ajaa pitemmän siivun,säätiedot luvanneet nyt Sunnuntaiksi huonoa!

----------


## kurvaaja

> Sunnuntaina Maunulan majalta klo10.30,soratielenkki n.3h,_maltillinen vauhti_.Kalevi



Kuullostaa hyvälle! Toivottavasti sunnuntaina hyvä keli (tuntuu muuttuvan sääarvaukset jatkuvasti)

----------


## Isä nitro

Kyllä se siltä näyttää, että on vettä tulossa erittäin suurella todennäköisyydellä. Joku toinen kerta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wiszsla

Harmi, sääennuste on sen verran lohduton, että en lähden kastumaan minäkään.

----------


## wilier-08

> Harmi, sääennuste on sen verran lohduton, että en lähden kastumaan minäkään.



En minäkään.

----------


## jaru

Täällä taas tarjolla iltaurheilua sedille ja niille, jotka luulevat kuuluvansa kategorioihin - "sisäpiiri", "kovat kuskit" tai "isot pojat". 
Ti - to pitäisi olla kuivaa, joten ehdotan kl. 17:30 - 18:00 (startti) max. 2,5 h lenkkiä. Lähtöpaikka Maunula, Viikki, Hakunila tai 
muu sopiva.
Huom! Hengästymisvaara! Ei sovellu maantiepyörille! Ei Hepo-lenkki! Minulla ei ole syke-, nopeus-, watti- eikä kadenssimittaria. Näin
ollen en voi luvata muuta kuin mutu-parametrin käyttöä.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Hauska ja oikein mukaansatempaava lenkkikutsu! Toivottavasti myös mahdollisimman monen muun mielestä - ja niidenkin jotka eivät aikaisemmin ole HePon tai ei-HePon cyclo- tai gravelkauden lenkeillä mukana ole olleet!

PS En yllättynyt - enkä pahastunut - siitä että kovin monipolvinen kommenttini ei herättänyt minkäänlaista keskustelua. (En siitäkään ettei kukaan "uusi" ilmoittautunut lenkeistä kiinnostuneeksi.) Uskallan silti uskoa ettei kukaan kyseisellä lenkillä olleista tai muuten Maunulan majan lenkkien aktiiveista ymmärtänyt väärin mitä yritin sepustuksellani sanoa ja millaista lievää (ja mahdollisesti täysin teoreettista laatua olevaa) huolta halusin tuoda julki (koska en ole vielä ihan unohtanut millaista se oli kun ei ollut ikinä ollut mukana).

PPS Ja ihan saakutin hienoa että löytyy niitä joilla on halua ja kykyä tavalla tai toisella edistää sitä että meillä on mahdollisuus ajaa porukkalenkkejä!

----------


## nikobiker

> Täällä taas tarjolla iltaurheilua sedille ja niille, jotka luulevat kuuluvansa kategorioihin - "sisäpiiri", "kovat kuskit" tai "isot pojat". 
> Ti - to pitäisi olla kuivaa, joten ehdotan kl. 17:30 - 18:00 (startti) max. 2,5 h lenkkiä. Lähtöpaikka Maunula, Viikki, Hakunila tai 
> muu sopiva.
> Huom! Hengästymisvaara! Ei sovellu maantiepyörille! Ei Hepo-lenkki! Minulla ei ole syke-, nopeus-, watti- eikä kadenssimittaria. Näin
> ollen en voi luvata muuta kuin mutu-parametrin käyttöä.



Okei. Hengästyminen on hauskaa! Mites torstai majalta klo 18? Huomisillalle näyttää pakkasta, joten mahdollinen liukkaus mietityttää (samoin omien varusteiden kylmän kestävyys). 

T. Iso Poika

----------


## jaru

Kumpi on pahempi, kylmä vai märkä? Voisi laittaa nastat eteen, jos ajaisi jo huomenna.





> Okei. Hengästyminen on hauskaa! Mites torstai majalta klo 18? Huomisillalle näyttää pakkasta, joten mahdollinen liukkaus mietityttää (samoin omien varusteiden kylmän kestävyys). 
> 
> T. Iso Poika

----------


## nikobiker

> Kumpi on pahempi, kylmä vai märkä? Voisi laittaa nastat eteen, jos ajaisi jo huomenna.



Torstaina iltapäivästä alkaen näyttäisi ennuste kuivaa, mutta selkeästi plussalla koko päivä. Joten tähtään torstaihin majalle klo 18. Voithan sä ajaa lisäksi myös huomenna keskiviikkona. En lupaa mitään, mutta jos lämpötila vähän ennusteesta nousee ja innostun, niin voin ajaa myös huomenna, mutta sovitaan torstai näillä näkymin.

----------


## JTJ

Kiitos reittimestareille hyvästä vedosta! Kivaa oli, vaikka välillä teki tiukkaa pysyä mukana.

----------


## nikobiker

> Kiitos reittimestareille hyvästä vedosta! Kivaa oli, vaikka välillä teki tiukkaa pysyä mukana.



Kiitosta vaan dynaamiselle triolle. Hyvä lenkki oli! Yllätyksiltä vältyttiin (paitsi ne jäiset ja mutaiset osuudet), kun oli niin hyvin alustettu etukäteen täällä. Tärkeintä ei ole hauska lenkki, vaan mahdollisimman ennakoitu sellainen  :Vink: 

Olikos viikonloppuna rauhalliselle lenkille lähtijöitä tai jopa vetäjää? Viikonlopun sääennusteista ei juuri nyt kyllä ota mitään selvää...

----------


## Isä nitro

Pitäisi tehdä viikonloppuna pihatöitä ennen  isompaa remonttia, joten oma osallistuminen arpapeliä. Ilmoitelkaa ajoistanne jos pääsisi mukaan. Ajokeliennusteet näyttävät vaihteeksi vaihtelevaa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wiszsla

Tämänhetkinen ennuste lupaa sunnuntaille parempaa kuin lauantaille, joka vaikuttaa sateiselta. Sunnuntai voisi siis olla mahdollinen, mutta ennustetta tarkasteltava uudelleen huomenna.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Muistutan, että arki-iltaisin_kin on vielä täysin mahdollista ajaa lenkkejä!!! Tuttu hiekkatiereitti saattaa olla joko kokonaan tai pääosin valaistu, ja jos reitillä ei ole suuri korkeuseroja, se on yleensä melko turvallinen ajaa. Pimeys/hämärä myös jonkin verran hidastaa ajovauhtia. Pimeämpiä kohtia tutulla reitillä on mahdollista ajaa himmeämmällä valaistuksella, joten mitään "supervaloa" ei tarvita, vaan esim. tavallinen usb-ladattava pieni taskulamppu (hyvin kiinnitettynä esim. haarukkaan tai ohjaustankoon) toimii. Itse olen käyttänyt ihan perus-Cat'ia (CT2405) ...puoliteholla tavallisimmin. 

Jk. Yritän ehtiä sunnuntain lähtöön Maunulan majalta. Ajan lyhyesti & hitaasti eli n. 30-40 km:n "aamulenkin" kehä III:n sisällä. Rengastus, btw, on 28 mm, joka sekin kertoo, että hyväpintaisia, tasaisia teitä/reittejä mennään.

----------


## Isä nitro

Näyttää siltä, että huomenna sunnuntaina voisi olla sopiva pyöräilykeli ja minulla puolestaan aikaa. Nähdäänkö Maunulan majalla klo 10:30? Katsotaan paikan päällä millä miehityksellä ja  minne mennään.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen mukaan

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta, vaikka minulla jäikin lenkki kesken. En  tajunnut, että nuo hiekkatiet ovat noin surkeassa kunnossa. Melkein kuin kevätrospuuttoaikaan. Sitten kuluneet pikkurissat (ohjainrulla/jockey wheels) aiheuttivat ongelmallisia ääniä ja siinä pyörää tarkastaessa jätin mittarini jonkun sipoolaisen postilaatikon päälle, minkä huomasin parin kilometrin jälkeen.

----------


## jaru

Tänään Majalta kl. 18?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...sunnuntaina ajelin siis Maunulan majan porukan mukana 26 km siten, että kehä III:n kohdalla käännyin Puistolaan ja tulin radanvartta takaisin. Ajovarusteideni "heikoin lenkki", btw, venyi juuri ja juuri pitämään kuskin (alakerran) lämpimänä koko reissun ajan (noin 1,5 h).  -- Ensi sunnuntaina uudestaan...?!

Jk. Varavalaisin, btw2, on syytä pitää mukana näin syksyiltaisin, sillä (esim.) pilkkopimeään  :No huh!:  metsään on ikävä jäädä pelkän kännykän näytön varaan...

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...lauantaina 3 kuskia Lauttasaaren kiertoon. Ajelin porukan mukana Uimastadikan mäkeen (jossa, _btw_, ajoin 40 vuotta sitten yhdessä ensimmäisistä kilpailuistani).

*Ehdotus*: Kun on näin hyvät ajokelit, ehkä vielä jonkin aikaa (jos lunta ei tule), voisi olla *säännöllinen hiekkatielähtö sekä lauantaina että sunnuntaina Maunulan majalta klo 10.30.* Näin kiinnostuneet pääsisivät osallistumaan itselleen sopivana (sateettomana  :Hymy: ) päivänä, ja kaikkein innokkaimmat vaikka molempina  :Cool: 

Jk. Jos jotain spesiaalia vakiolähtöjen oheen/lisäksi/vaihtoehdoiksi keksitte, niin ilmoitelkaa niistä. Esim. omille, tutuille lenkkipoluille voisi kutsua muita, joille ko. reitit eivät ole yhtä/lainkaan tuttuja. Ihan mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä näitä hiekkateitä ja lenkkireittejä eri puolilla pk-seutua.  -- _Pliis, ei kiitos mutaisille pelloille_ ym.  :No huh!:

----------


## jaru

> ...sunnuntaina ajelin siis Maunulan majan porukan mukana 26 km siten, että kehä III:n kohdalla käännyin Puistolaan ja tulin radanvartta takaisin. Ajovarusteideni "heikoin lenkki", btw, venyi juuri ja juuri pitämään kuskin (alakerran) lämpimänä koko reissun ajan (noin 1,5 h).  -- Ensi sunnuntaina uudestaan...?!
> 
> Jk. Varavalaisin, btw2, on syytä pitää mukana näin syksyiltaisin, sillä (esim.) pilkkopimeään  metsään on ikävä jäädä pelkän kännykän näytön varaan...



Duo ajoi tänään Majalta Töölönlahden kautta Baanalle ja sitten Lauttasaaresta rantareittiä Saunalahden kautta Espoon k.puiston läpi
Kauniaisiin ja Kiloon. Sieltä lyhintä reittiä takaisin Majalle. Hyvä ajoilma, mutta erittäin rapainen lenkki.

Skickat från min SM-T805 via Tapatalk

----------


## nikobiker

Olisiko majalta huomenna lauantaina lähtijöitä rauhalliselle soralenkille (10:30)? Ei ole sadettakaan luvattu..

----------


## Isä nitro

Kuule, kiva kun kysyit. Minulle meno maistuisi. Aika ja paikka sopivat.

----------


## Wiszsla

Hienoa, tulen mukaan.

----------


## nikobiker

Kannatti huudella täällä. Jos jaksatte miettiä reittiä etukäteen, niin hyvä... tai sitten mietitään majalla suuntaviivoja. Huomiseen!

----------


## nikobiker

Seitsämän sorateiden kuningasta lähti tänään Majalta lenkille. Ajeltiin Reitti 2000:sta Lakistoon ja sieltä Pirttimäkeen mahtavia (sanan molemmissa merkityksissä) korvapuusteja mussuttamaan. Kuten luvattiin, vettä ei satanut. Vauhti pysyi sopivana, vaikka reitti oli varsin mäkinen. Majalta majalle matkaa tuli n. 80 km ja siirtymiä lisäksi mitä kellekin. Täällä vielä jälki:

https://www.strava.com/activities/2868837000

Kiitokset poppoolle. Oli hieno lenkki!

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitoksia minunkin puolestani kaikille. Hyvä reissu.

----------


## Wiszsla

Ja kiitos myös ketjuni jumituksessa avustaneille. Oli paljon mukavampi ajaa kuin kantaa pyörää Espoon perukoilta.

----------


## jaru

Ke/to kl. 17:30-18 iltalenkki Maunulasta! Reipasta menoa max. 2,5 h.

----------


## jaru

Su aurinkoista, peräti pilvetöntä luvassa?! Miten olisi lenkki rantoja myötäillen itään/länteen?
Startti 10 - 10:30.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Su aurinkoista, peräti pilvetöntä luvassa?! Miten olisi lenkki rantoja myötäillen itään/länteen?
> Startti 10 - 10:30.



Yritän päästä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Jassoo, tennis (poikani) vie nyt voiton pyöräilystä.

----------


## jaru

> Jassoo, tennis (poikani) vie nyt voiton pyöräilystä.



OK. Lähden sitten Viikin Maaherranpuistosta mahdollista aurinkoa kohti.

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Lauantaina 4 kuskia, sunnuntaina 2; HePon retkipuolella, _btw_, oli (klo 11) monin verroin enemmän motivoitunutta  :Vink:  väkeä liikkellä!!! Ja aivan loistava ajokeli  :Cool:  molempina päivinä!!!

----------


## LintuPete

Hieno keli oli lauantainakin. Tämän vuoden ajot päättyi tosin tällä kertaa itäväylän päässä niin tuttuun alikulkuun kääntyessä. Varovaisuudesta ja nastarenkaista huolimatta käännös johti jäällä pannutukseen ja kämmenluu poikki ja käsi paketissa. Onneksi oli seuraa kun laski siinä lukua, ja kiitos eteenpäin saattamisesta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kaunistelematta: paska juttu josta ei osannut myötäelämättä lukea. Vaikka ajatteleekin että kaatumiset ja loukkaantumisetkin kuuluvat lajiin jos sitä yhtään antaumuksella haluaa harrastaa tai vaikka muistaakin että kaatumisia tulee vielä uusiakin eivätkä ne omalta kohdaltakaan lopu kuin vasta kun pyöräily loppuu.

Toivottavasti vain kuvailit sitä kaikille tuttua kaatumisen ja tällin jälkeistä hetkeä ja sitä fiilistä joka tulee kun ajatus siitä onko pyörä kunnossa vaihtuu ajatukseksi ettei itse tainnut selvitä ihan ehjänä. Mutta jos tiedät tai voit päätellä että löit pääsi, kannattaa ottaa tosissaan aivotärähdyksen mahdollisuus vaikkei mitään erityisiä oireita olekaan. Ei siitä ainakaan mitään haittaa ole jos jokusen päivän ottaa tavallista iisimmin ja antaa aivojenkin levätä.


PS Itäväylän päässä tarkoittaa kai sitä alikulkua, kun kelvi vaihtaa puolta itäänpäin mennessä vasemmalta oikealle Mustavuoren parkkipaikan kohdalla? Vai sittenkin alikulkua Kehä III:n ali (eli siinä missä nimi vaihtuu Itäväylästä Uudeksi Porvoontieksi)?

PPS Östersundomin Siwan korjaan K-Marketin kohdalla olevan alikulun muistelen olleen joskus petollisen liukas, mutta sitä et liene tarkoittanut.

----------


## JTJ

Kaatuminen sattui Kehä III:sta edeltävällä alikululla Porvoon suunnasta tullessa. Tulin paikalle omalta lenkiltä, kun Pete oli jo omilla jaloillaan ja kaveri fiksas stongaa kohilleen. Ajeltiin siitä sitten Mellunmäen asemalle, josta Pete jatkoi metrolla kohti sairaalaa. Harmittava tapaus. Pikaista paranemista Petelle!

----------


## LintuPete

Oli heti selvää että nyt sattu johonkin, kun kelaili maailman menoa siinä penkalla 😀 

Joo siis siellä kehän jälkeen eli Uuden Porvoontien alikulku. Pyörään saa helposti osia (mitähän ei vissii hajonnu), se ei harmita sinällään kun vertaa omaan ketutukseen. Mutta kun katsoo minkä verran brifteristä asvaltti jyrsii niinkin pienestä vauhdista ymmärtää kypärän merkityksen. Pää vissii hipaisi maata kypärän pienistä naarmuista päätellen mutta muut vammat varsin pieniä, vaatteetkin säilyi ehjänä.

Ps. Onpa yllättävän hankalaa pukeutua yhdellä kädellä 😀

----------


## Firlefanz

Silloinhan se tapahtui niin kutsutussa Hiskin mutkassa. Taustaa nimitykselle jota alikulusta tai erityisesti sen Porvoon puoleista mutkasta joskus käytetään antaa kestävyysurheilu.fin uutinen (26.11.2013), joka kertoo kuinka "ratapyöräilyn linja-ajon hallitsevan Suomen mestarin, Hiski Kanervan harjoittelukausi alkoi huonosti. CCH,n paidassa ajanut helsinkiläinen ajoi cyclocrossipyörällään  pyörätiellä mustan jään liukastamaan alikulkutunneliin ja kaatui. Tärsky  oli kova, sillä häneltä murtui leukaluu kahdesta kohtaa.  Vamma vaatii leikkauksen/.../" 

Ajokuntoon pääsyä ja ongelmatonta paranemista toivotan minäkin (ja mukavia Zwift-sessioita, jos sellaisissa on aiemmin jo viihtynyt)!



PS Miten lie mulla oli täysi blackout sen suhteen?  Vaikka paikan hyvin tiedän ja osaan varoa (lue: välttää). Kai siksi että taisin muistaa väärin senkin missä nimi vaihtuu, Itäväylästä ilmeisesti sittenkin tulee Uusi Porvoontie vasta siinä missä ennen oli Vantaan ja Sipoon raja.

----------


## LintuPete

Jos palataan asiaan, eli parina edellisenä lauantaina on kierrelty tutkimassa lähinnä itäisen helsingin rantaseutuja. Leppoisa tahti ja näin loppuvuodesta vähän vähemmän ulkoilijoita niin ihan mukavaa pyöräilyä urbaanimmassa ympäristössä. Ja kelit ovat suosineet. Välillä eksytty väärille poluillekkin joten tunkkaamiseltakaan ei ole täysin vältytty. Lenkkien pituuden ollu siinä 80km tietämillä.

----------


## MRe

^Mitä tarkoittaa näissä yhteyksissä leppoisa vauhti?

----------


## LintuPete

> ^Mitä tarkoittaa näissä yhteyksissä leppoisa vauhti?



PK-lenkeiksi nämä kai lienee lähinnä tarkoitettu. Leppoisa lienee aika subjektiivinen käsite. Paikoin jäisistä keleistä, urbaanista ympäristöstä, muista ulkoilijoista ja ajaessa reitin neuvottelusta johtuen hidasteluita tuli näillä lenkeillä jonkinverran joten aika kevyellä mentiin. Vauhtia otettiin siellä missä se tuntui turvallisemmalta. Lähtiessähän näistä yleensä sovitaan kuinka tehokas lenkki halutaan.

----------


## MRe

^Olisin kiinnostunut (ilman sarvia ja hampaita) noista keskareista mitä noilla lenkeillä on ollut. Toisen PK on toisen VK tai yli.

Mulla on muutenkin porukkalenkkineitsyys vielä korkkaamatta, joten miedosti kiinnostaisi. Välillä yksin ajaminen alkaa puuduttamaan vaikka pääosin se on ihan mukavaa, vaikka seura onkin vittumaisemmasta päästä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Viimeisimmällä porukkalenkillä jolla olin mukana ajettiin lähes satku (taitaa olla omat lähtöpaikalle tulot mukana) ja keskari oli tasan 20,0 km/h. Sitä edellisellä matkaa n. 70 kilometriä keskarin ollessa 19,8 km/h. Lajina siis GG.

Sadetta luvataan kahdelle seuraavalle päivälle, mutta miltäs kuulostaisi sunnuntai klo 10:30 Manalan maja ja siitä sitten taatusti vettyneille hiekkateille? Otetaan siinä samalla MReltä neitsyys pois...

----------


## MRe

^Paitsi että olen neitsyt, olen myös tarkka tavarastani. Joten GG on talviteloilla. Tällä hetkellä etenemistapana on fätti tai sähkötäpäri. Mutta kunhan GG:stä keväällä pölyt pyyhitään, niin...

----------


## nikobiker

> Sadetta luvataan kahdelle seuraavalle päivälle, mutta miltäs kuulostaisi sunnuntai klo 10:30 Manalan maja ja siitä sitten taatusti vettyneille hiekkateille? Otetaan siinä samalla MReltä neitsyys pois...



Kiitos kutsusta. Jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu, niin tulen paikalle.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Kiitos kutsusta. Jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu, niin tulen paikalle.



MInä yritän tulla myös. Taannoin jumittuneet, mutta ryhmäavulla silloin paikalleen saadut ketjut on vaihdettu.

----------


## Isä nitro

Pahoitteluni, mutta joudun perumaan kutsun huomisista ajoista: juuri saamani tiedon mukaan joudun olemaan jälkikasvulle kuskina huomenna. Toivottavasti saatte porukan kasaan.

----------


## nikobiker

Noin 7 kuskin voimin ajeltiin aurinkoinen lenkki Espoon rantoja ja keskuspuistoa pitkin, käytiin Oittaalla pullakahvilla (onnekkaat, jotka pullaa ehtivät saada) ja sieltä Kasavuoren ja Ruukinrannan kautta takaisin. Majalta majalle 88 km keskarilla 21,6. Sopivan rauhallista menoa ainakin näin ei-nastarenkaalliselle. Soralla nastoja ei tarvinnut, lyhyillä asfalttipätkillä olisivat olleet paikallaan. Kuitenkin helkutin kiva lenkki. Ainoa miinus oli, ettei pullaa riittänyt kaikille. Ensi kerralla Pirttimäkeen, niin ei lopu kesken. Kiitokset!

----------


## Isä nitro

Heti näköjään keskinopeuskin kohoaa kun en ole mukana. Kuittasin edellä, että on ollut suht tarkasti 20 km/h tuntumassa. 

Tuo pullien riittämättömyys on kyllä vakava juttu.

----------


## nikobiker

> Heti näköjään keskinopeuskin kohoaa kun en ole mukana. Kuittasin edellä, että on ollut suht tarkasti 20 km/h tuntumassa.



Mun mielestä tää ei ollut fiilikseltään sen rankempi lenkki kuin muutamat syksyn viikonloppu-gravelit tähänkään asti. Tällä kertaa ei jouduttu yhtään tunkkaamaan ja mutavellipätkät oli ihan minimissä. Ei sitä tarvita kuin kilometri jotain helkutin jorpakkoa mutaliejulla, niin keskari tippuu kaksi pykälää  :Hymy:  Eli keskinopeus ei välttämättä kerro koko tarinaa. Mutta varmaan tänään nastallisilla oli intensiivisempi ajopäivä..

----------


## JTJ

Mun mielestä oli kevein tänä syksynä ajamani Hepon lenkki. En tosin montaa ole ajanut ja nytkin tipahdin aina ylämäissä kärjen vauhdista, mutta hyvin jaksoitte odotella. Toivottavasti ensi viikonloppuna pääsee myös ajamaan.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Mun mielestä tää ei ollut fiilikseltään sen rankempi lenkki kuin muutamat syksyn viikonloppu-gravelit tähänkään asti. Tällä kertaa ei jouduttu yhtään tunkkaamaan ja mutavellipätkät oli ihan minimissä. Ei sitä tarvita kuin kilometri jotain helkutin jorpakkoa mutaliejulla, niin keskari tippuu kaksi pykälää  Eli keskinopeus ei välttämättä kerro koko tarinaa. Mutta varmaan tänään nastallisilla oli intensiivisempi ajopäivä..



Sanoisin että päivän lenkki oli pikemminkin kevyempi kuin eräät aiemmat, vaikka ajoin nastoilla. Minusta tärkein syy oli tiedettyjen ja mahdollisten mutapätkien välttäminen ja pysyttäytyminen pääosin hiekalla. Missä oli asfalttia, siellä ajettiin usein hitaammin jäätä  varoen - kaverin Kehä III:n läheisen alikulun mustan jään nurinmeno tuoreessa muistissa.  

Espoon rantareitillä ja keskuspuistossa oli hyvän ulkoilusään ansiosta paljon muitakin ja hyvin eritasoisia liikkujia. Vauhtia pudotettiin paikoin, muttei ehkä tarpeeksi, koska kitkerääkin palautetta jalankulkijoilta tuli. Tällaista ei kuitenkaan voi täysin välttää, mutta ehkä jatkossa kun on paljon muitakin liikkujia, voisi vauhtia pudottaa, kunnes väylä on auki ja/tai siirrytään ajetaan lähimmälle tielle, jos sellainen on lähellä.

Kaikkiaaan keli ja lenkki olivat hienoja. Kiitokset seurasta.

----------


## Isä nitro

Se keveys voi johtua siitä, että hiekkatien pinta oli ainakin pohjoisessa (maalaiskunta ja Tuusula) hieman jäässä, vähintäänkin kohmeessa tarjoten kovan alustan. Kävin omalle lenkillä ennen sateita ja pyörä kulki tosi hyvin.

----------


## Wiszsla

Pitää paikkansa, pinta oli monin paikoin kohmeessa. Ylisummaan siis varsin hyvät olosuhteet oli tänään, suorastaan optimaaliset joulukuulle.

----------


## Isä nitro

Katselen tässä (tapani mukaan) jo tulevaan eli ensi viikonloppuun. Sunnuntai näyttää vakiintuneen lenkkipäiväksi, mutta se on jälleen kerran meikäläisellä myyty jo. Onko mitään kiinnostusta eli mahdollisuutta käydä porukkalenkillä jo lauantaina? Tässä vaiheessa on vaikea sanoa säästä muuta kuin alustavasti, että plussalla pysyttäneen.

----------


## Wiszsla

En pääse tänä viikonloppuna. Toivottavasti saatte edes kohtuullista keliä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Ajattelin pysytellä pääkaupunkiseudulla joulun seudun, joten tarjoan ajoseuraa halukkaille. Sääennustekin näyttää suotuisalta. Minulle käy niin la, su kuin ma ja vaikka hieman pidempikin (100 km) lenkki.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Ajattelin pysytellä pääkaupunkiseudulla joulun seudun, joten tarjoan ajoseuraa halukkaille. Sääennustekin näyttää suotuisalta. Minulle käy niin la, su kuin ma ja vaikka hieman pidempikin (100 km) lenkki.



Miten olisi huomenna lauantaina, jolle sääennuste onainakin sunnuntaita parempi?

----------


## Isä nitro

Huominen lauantai sopii mainiosti eli Maunulan majalle kaikki kynnelle kykenevät klo 10:30.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos kaikille 5 + 1 kuskille. Tuusula oli oletettua vetisempi ja mutaisempi, mutta pääosin taisi matka sentään hoitua ilman ravan lentämistä. Ainakin minulle uusi kahvipaikka tipahti eteemme kuin tilauksesta Järvenpäässä nimellä Vellikello. 

Huomasimme Tikkurilan kohdilla, että olit Wiszsla jäänyt porukasta. Pääsithän turvallisesti kotiin?

----------


## Tassu

^ Kiitos täältäkin. Olihan reisu! Pisin lenkki tälle talvikaudelle, kotona 16.30. Oli tarkoitus vetää kotisiirtymä tiukasti, mutta oli tiukkaa settiä jo se loppumatkan veto kun koitettiin keretä valosaan aikaan majalle niin jäi sit vetämättä.

Kahvipaikka oli todella mukava, geelit ja pähkinät ajokavereilta vielä mukavemmat (kiitos!) ja kotona ruoka, olut ja kaffeet siihen päälle niin kyllä kelpaa.

----------


## Wiszsla

Oli kokonaisuutena hyvä, joskin raskas lenkki. Takavalot alkoivat etääntyä jossakin Ilolan liepeillä. Jalankulkijat ohjasivat peräänne kolmessa risteyksessä, mutta neljäskin tuli. Palailin vähän mutkitellen Tikkurilan kautta. Ei pääkaupunkiseudulla eksy, vaikkei navigaattoria ollutkaan. Lumihiutaleita tihuutti aivan harvakseltaan, joulun tunnelmaa siis.  Ja kotona olin jotakuinkin Tassun aikoihin, siis 16.35.  Pyörän pesuun riitti kaksi kastelukannua, mitä voidaan pitää torjuntavoittona. Lisäksi Kahvila Vellikello Järvenpään eteläpuolella oli uusi, hieno kokemus.

Hyvää Joulua itse kullekin, jollei sitä ennen ehditä pyörän selkään.

----------


## Isä nitro

Hyvä kuulla. Lähdin ajelemaan etsimään sinua mutta löysit varmaan uuden reitin.

Jep, joulut täältäkin. Jos ei ennen joulua uusiksi, niin vaikkapa ennen vuosikymmenen vaihtumista.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HYVÄÄ JOULUA JA PYÖRÄILYLLISTÄ UUTTA VUOTTA 2020 KAIKILLE HEPON LENKEILLÄ AJOKAUDELLA 2019 MUKANA OLLEILLE!!!

Terveisin Pekka S.

Jk. Olen, _btw_, osallistunut syksyn/alkutalven hiekkatieajoihin "osamatkoilla", ts. ollut lähinnä vain alkumatkan mukana. Suosittelen tätä "lenkkistrategiaa" muillekin, jotka aikataulu-, kunto-, terveys-, väline- ym. syiden vuoksi ajavat (omiakin ajojaan) lyhyemmin kuin kaikkein kovakuntoisin "kärkijengi"  :Vink:

----------


## nikobiker

Oliskos viikonlopulle innokkaita lenkille lähtijöitä? Mulle käy kumpikin päivä..

----------


## Isä nitro

Minuakin kiinnostaa. La ja su käyvät kumpikin. Määrää sinä ja me totellaan...

----------


## nikobiker

> Minuakin kiinnostaa. La ja su käyvät kumpikin. Määrää sinä ja me totellaan...



Siispä la majalta klo 10.30. Ennuste näyttää jo vähän reilummin pakkasta, mutta aurinkoista..

----------


## Isä nitro

Tämä käy. Noin kylmällä ajanemme suhteellisen lyhyen lenkin. 

Pistäkääs vinkkiä pärjääkö siellä suvigummeilla. Ajelen vielä tämän päivän Mansen seudulla ja täällä tarvitaan kyllä nastarenkahia.

----------


## nikobiker

> Tämä käy. Noin kylmällä ajanemme suhteellisen lyhyen lenkin. 
> 
> Pistäkääs vinkkiä pärjääkö siellä suvigummeilla. Ajelen vielä tämän päivän Mansen seudulla ja täällä tarvitaan kyllä nastarenkahia.



Vaatetta päälle vain, niin voidaan ajaa pitkäkin lenkki. Voi nauttia raikkaudesta ja auringosta  :Hymy: 

Itse lähden nastoilla, varmuuden vuoksi. Jäisiä kohtia varmasti paikoin on etelämpänäkin. Ilmeisesti Kehä III:n tuolla puolen enemmänkin...

----------


## nikobiker

Pahus. Olin jo matkalla majalle, kun huomasin, että päällirengas ei ollut pysynyt kunnolla etukiekolla. Kyllä se vielä edellisenä iltana kai hyvin oli. Noh oli pakko kääntyä takaisin kotiin ihmettelemään asiaa.

Toivottavasti on teillä hyvä lenkki ja pysytte lämpiminä.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Pahus. Olin jo matkalla majalle, kun huomasin, että päällirengas ei ollut pysynyt kunnolla etukiekolla. Kyllä se vielä edellisenä iltana kai hyvin oli. Noh oli pakko kääntyä takaisin kotiin ihmettelemään asiaa.
> 
> Toivottavasti on teillä hyvä lenkki ja pysytte lämpiminä.



Ok. Hyvä kun kuittasit

----------


## Wiszsla

Missasin parin päivän viestit oltuani sivulla 160.  siirryin lauantaina kävelijäksi, mutta tänään pyöräilin itsekseni keskuspuistossa. Miten lauantainen pakkaslenkki meni?

Onko ma, ti tai ke kiinnostusta päivälenkille?

----------


## nikobiker

> Onko ma, ti tai ke kiinnostusta päivälenkille?



Ma ja ti joudun päivät töissä pakertamaan, mutta keskiviikkona voisi ajatella ajavansa. Jos ja kun ei tule kutsua railakkaisiin ja kosteisiin pikkutunneille kestäviin uudenvuodenaaton pippaloihin, niin majalta lenkki ke 1.1. klo 10.30.. ?

----------


## Isä nitro

Tällä tietoa minullekin kävisi tuo Nikon mainitsema ajankohta ja -paikka kieltäydyttyäni juuri äsken eräistä kosteista kutsuista.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Avaan vähän tarkemmin, omalta osaltani, tämän (lähes lumettoman) alkutalven hiekkatieajelujani, koska tästä voi olla hyötyä niille, jotka eivät kärkivauhtia ja/tai maratonmatkoja halua ajaa. -- Viikonloppujen ohjelmani on ollut seuraavanlainen:* 

Lauantaina* olen ollut klo 10.30 Maunulan majalla, jossa on ollut n. 3-9 kuskia lähdössä pidemmälle (n. 70 km) kuntolenkille. Olen ajanut heidän mukanaan 1-5-10-20-40 km, ts. vähän reitin, kunnon ja fiiliksen mukaan. *

Sunnuntaina* olen ollut Maunulan majalla klo 10.30, ja lähtenyt *joko* kuntolenkille *tai* retkiajoon (sama paikka puolta tuntia myähemmin eli klo 11), esim. viimeksi ajoin retkiporukan (6 kovakuntoista kuskia) mukana Leppävaaraan ja takaisin (retkijengi jatkoi sieltä edelleen etelän suuntaan, n. 40 km).

Jk. Maunulan majan aukioloajat kannattaa, _btw_, tarkistaa netistä, jos aikoo juoda aamukahvin tms.
Jjk. Ratkaisevaa, _imho_, talviajossa ovat varusteet (...tähän saakka olen pärjännyt ilman nastoja  :Hymy: ) sekä pyörässä että etenkin kuskilla. Kuskin osalta tärkeintä on ollut jalkojen ja käsien pitäminen lämpiminä (...muista myös nivuset; ensiapuna vaikka 1-2 hedelmäpussia tuulta estämään). Tämän voi tehdä myös matka-aikaa lyhentämällä, ts. ajamalla matkoja vain sen pituisina, ettei palellu(ta mitään paikkaa) ajon aikana, ts. kääntyy ajoissa takaisin. (Vinkkinä, että nykyään on myös tyyriimpiä talviajoon tarkoitettuja rukkasia ja talvikenkiä; sekä sähkökäyttöisiä käsi- ja jalkinelämmittimiä, _btw2,_ joilla voi jonkin verran jatkaa kevät/syksy-varusteiden käyttöä nollan molemmin puolin.) -- Ja _valot mukaan_, jos pimeällä/hämärässä joutuu/pääsee ajamaan  :Vink:

----------


## Wiszsla

> Tällä tietoa minullekin kävisi tuo Nikon mainitsema ajankohta ja -paikka kieltäydyttyäni juuri äsken eräistä kosteista kutsuista.



Tulen mukaan keskiviikkona. Sääennuste sinne on tällä hetkellä kohtalainen.

----------


## nikobiker

Yhdeksän ajajaa lähti tänään majalta sorapainotteiselle lenkille. Ajettiin itään ja siellä Gumbostrandin kiekka. Osa tässä vaihessa lähti jatkamaan suoraan Helsinkiin päin. Kahvila Navetassa kävimme totemassa, että se oli valitettavasti suljettu. Tästä kuusi kuskia jatkoi vielä Sipoon taipaleiden kautta Kuusijärvelle, jossa vietettiin ansaittu kahvipaussi (vasta n. reilun 80 km jälkeen). Suurimmalle osalle lieni tullut yli 100 km tälle päivälle. Vauhti pyöri jossain 22-23 tienoilla. Hyvä startti uudelle vuodelle. Hieno lenkki, hieno seura!

Täällä muutama foto vielä:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cf...M1n0JT15mOaRLA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OQ...8uPq50NUsEXus6
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1H7...txdeCRTtbGbT3j

----------


## nikobiker

Onkos ajohaluisia nyt viikonloppuna ja/tai loppiaisena? Joka päivä näyttäisi sää hyvältä.

----------


## Wiszsla

Sunnuntaina ennusteet lupaavat pakkasta. Lauantai tai loppiaismaanantai?

----------


## Isä nitro

Huomenna voisi pitää vapaapäivän. Sunnuntaina ehkä turhan kylmä, mutta mites olisi maanantai?

----------


## nikobiker

Huomenna on kyllä mahdollisesti pitkän viikonlopun paras sää. On ollut plussalla myös useamman päivän, että pärjännee mainiosti ilman nastoja. Voisin tulla majalle huomiseksi lauantaiksi klo 10.30. Ei se maanantaikaan pois suljettu ole, vaikken vielä uskalla luvata mitään. Pirttimäen pullat voisivat huomenna maistua...

----------


## Wiszsla

> Huomenna voisi pitää vapaapäivän. Sunnuntaina ehkä turhan kylmä, mutta mites olisi maanantai?



Maanantai sopisi minullekin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Huominen kävisi muuten, mutta on tosiaan pakko levätä huominen. Käy sinä lenkillä NikoB ja katso mikä on meininki sunnuntaina. Minä pistän ma 6.1. klo 10:30 ja Manalan maya kalenteriini ja hyvä jos Wiszslasta ja muista saisi tuolloin seuraa.

----------


## nikobiker

> Huominen kävisi muuten, mutta on tosiaan pakko levätä huominen. Käy sinä lenkillä NikoB ja katso mikä on meininki sunnuntaina. Minä pistän ma 6.1. klo 10:30 ja Manalan maya kalenteriini ja hyvä jos Wiszslasta ja muista saisi tuolloin seuraa.



Jees kahtellaan... eihän sitä tiedä, jos oikein reipastuu, että ajaa vaikka joka päivä. Suuntaan kuitenkin majalle huomenna.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Jees kahtellaan... eihän sitä tiedä, jos oikein reipastuu, että ajaa vaikka joka päivä. Suuntaan kuitenkin majalle huomenna.



Tarkoitat varmaankin 10.30? Tulen katsomaan tilannetta Majalle silloin.

----------


## nikobiker

> Tarkoitat varmaankin 10.30? Tulen katsomaan tilannetta Majalle silloin.



Kyllä...huomiseen!

----------


## nikobiker

Hieno aurinkoinen soralenkki ajettiin tänään. Majalla oli seitsemän kuskia, mutta yksi katosi jonnekin heti lähdössä. Tassu tiesi Espoon suunnalla useita hyviä itselle uusia pätkiä, joita täytyy lähitulevaisuudessa käydä uudelleen ajamassa. Kiitokset taasen hyvästä ajoseurasta ja Pirttimäen kahvilalle erinomaisista korvapuusteista.

Tämmöinen jälki jäi:
https://www.strava.com/activities/2981182029


Omasta huomisesta en osaa vielä sanoa enkä luvata, ehkä, ehkäpä. JTJ lupaili ainakin tulla huomiseksi 10.30 majalle.

----------


## Tassu

^ Kiitos täältäkin. Oli kyllä loistava lenkki ja omaan makuun parasta oli se, että kokonaisrasitus oli tasaista koko lenkin. Keli oli myös loistava, hyvin pärjäs 25 mm kesäkumeilla (ei kuitenkaan sliksit).

----------


## JTJ

Näin on! Eilinen lenkki oli aivan mahtava. Mukava ajella uusia reittejä. 

Tänään mentiin vähän samalla periaatteella ja vauhdilla itään päin rantoja ja saaria kierrellen ja tultiin Keravanjoen kautta takaisin. Lähdössä oli neljä kuskia, mutta Jaru karkasi heti paukusta omille teilleen. Tapasimme kyllä vielä kahteen otteeseen reitin varrella. Sää oli mitä parhain ja hiekkatiet on nyt erinomaisessa kunnossa. Nastarenkaat on silti paikallaan, kun paikoin löytyy myös jäisiä kohtia.

Suosittelen lämpimästi lenkeille osallistumista. Huomenna on seuraava mahdollisuus. Itse aion tosin pitää lepopäivää. Kiitokset kaikille viikonlopun lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Tassu

> Mukava ajella uusia reittejä.



Palaan tähän vielä pikkasen. Mulla on sellanen fiilis, että jos on Espoon puolelle tultu ja ajetaan keskuspuiston läpi niin se on suhteellisen läpiajoa se eli samaa suoraa reittiä läpi vaan. Yritin eilen ottaa vähän toisenlaista kuvakulmaa aiheeseen.

----------


## harald

Joku teistä ajoi valko-punaisella whitella oikeaa gravelia paloheinästä itäänpäin eilen?

----------


## Isä nitro

Aiemmista suunnitelmista poiketen jää huominen Maunulan majan lähtö väliin osaltani. Valitettavasti.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## nikobiker

> Joku teistä ajoi valko-punaisella whitella oikeaa gravelia paloheinästä itäänpäin eilen?



Ei ehkä ollut... mietitääs. Eilen oli kaksi Trekiä, yksi Nishiki, yksi Ridley, yksi Focus sekä Tassun pyörä, joka ei varmasti ollut White. JiiTeen pyörän merkkiä en muista, mutta väritys ei täsmää...

Huomisesta.. yritän tulla majalle. Oli vähän pyörähuolia (jarrukaliperi hajosi), joiden takia en tänään päässyt paikalle, vaikka tarkoitus oli.

----------


## Wiszsla

Yön sateen ja lämpötilan nousun jäljiltä taitaa nyt olla kuraisempaa. Ajan lyhyemmän oman lenkin myöhemmin.

----------


## nikobiker

Kyllä minäkin jätän tänään väliin. Ei oikein tuo loska ja märkä sora nyt houkuta.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Voiko ajaa sunnuntaina ? Lauantai menee toisella ryhmälenkillä, joka lähtee Pitkäkoskelta klo 10.

----------


## nikobiker

Sunnuntaina aika ankea keli. Huomenna sen sijaan aika kiva sää, joskin hiukan vilpoinen. Olisiko muita majalle tulijoita? Nyt on minullakin nastarenkaat.

----------


## Isä nitro

Ennusteen mukaan sunnuntai näyttää tosiaan surkealta (_January is the new October_). Valitettavasti minulle ei huominen lauantaiajelu sovi. Kiitos kutsusta kumminkin.

----------


## Wiszsla

Yritän tulla huomenna Majalle klo 10.30

----------


## JTJ

Huominen sää näyttää tosiaan suosivan pyöräilyä paremmin kuin sunnuntain. Tulen siis mukaan.

----------


## Tassu

Svitu awesome lenkki ja etenkin reitti tänään!! 
Tätä fiilistellään sit huomenna kun sataa vettä.

----------


## nikobiker

> Svitu awesome lenkki ja etenkin reitti tänään!! 
> Tätä fiilistellään sit huomenna kun sataa vettä.



Oli kyllä hieno ajopäivä! Sääkin aivan täydellinen. 8 kuskia oli lähdössä. Ajeltiin Kivikon ja Hakunilan kautta Kuusijärvelle, josta pari kuskia erkani omille teilleen kotia kohti. Muut jatkoimme Keravalle asti, jossa nautimme ansaitut pullakahvit. Palasimme takaisin reittiä Kulomäki-Tikkurila-Keravanjoki-Haltiala. Osa jatkoi vielä majalta pienelle sakkolenkille etelään. Kiitokset ajoseurasta!

Muutama räpsy matkalta:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i7...eilNeOpU6vNFXm
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16y...vER78VX3qyp5GQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16d...N3-mG2h2zD_OZ0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tE...vI5qwowe_l1FA8

----------


## Isä nitro

Löytyisikö ajoseuraa sunnuntaille Maunulan majalta klo 10:30 alkaen?

----------


## Wiszsla

Löytyy. Sääennuste on ainakin nyt parempi kuin lauantain.

----------


## Isä nitro

Just siksi pyhää ehdottelin - ja että saa (edes) huomenna nukkua pidempään.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Menen tänään myös ajamaan majalta 10.30, sanoi hesarissa iltapäivästä lähtien tihkusadetta. Tuosta ei juuri ole haittaa.

----------


## nikobiker

Eikös huomennakin ajeta? Tuulista on hiukan, mutta sehän ei metsien siimeksissä haittaa.

ps. jos joku statseja kerää, niin viime lauantaina oli kuusi kuskia gg-lenkillä. Ajettiin Laajasalon kiemurat ja sieltä Hakunilan kautta Kuusijärvelle ja Keravanjokea takaisin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos ratamestarille viimeisimmästä (joka tuli äsken kuvattua).

Valitettavasti huominen menee koulutuksessa.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Voidaan ajaa Pirttimäelle Lakiston, Salmen ja Solvallan kautta.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31807185

----------


## JTJ

Saatan tulla huomenna. Toiveissa olisi vähemmän mäkinen reitti tällä kertaa.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Voidaan ajaa Pirttimäelle Lakiston, Salmen ja Solvallan kautta.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31807185



Pärjääkö tolla pätkällä gravelilla vai tarvitaanko cyclo?

----------


## jones mäkinen

Pärjää, on hyvä kuntoista ulkoilureittiä. Ainoa osuus mitä tosta en ole mennyt on Majamäentie joka kiertää Myllymajalammen. Jos halutaan pelata varman päälle voidaan pohjoisemmasta käyttää asfalttia siinä Jokipellontie ja Laurintie ne rauhallisia asfalttiteitä ajaa.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Pärjää, on hyvä kuntoista ulkoilureittiä. Ainoa osuus mitä tosta en ole mennyt on Majamäentie joka kiertää Myllymajalammen. Jos halutaan pelata varman päälle voidaan pohjoisemmasta käyttää asfalttia siinä Jokipellontie ja Laurintie ne rauhallisia asfalttiteitä ajaa.



Kiva kiitos. Näillä näkymin tulen greivelillä.
Mutta jos joku haluaa tasasempaa ja vähemmän alamäkiä, niin lähden siihenkin porukkaan.

----------


## huotah

> Pärjää, on hyvä kuntoista ulkoilureittiä.* Ainoa osuus mitä tosta en ole mennyt on Majamäentie joka kiertää Myllymajalammen.* Jos halutaan pelata varman päälle voidaan pohjoisemmasta käyttää asfalttia siinä Jokipellontie ja Laurintie ne rauhallisia asfalttiteitä ajaa.



En ole ajanut Myllymajalammen eteläistä reittiä, joten en kommentoi sitä, mutta pohjoispuolelta ainakin menee reitti (polku) mitä pitkin pääsee lammen länsipuolelle Myllymajalammentielle.

----------


## JTJ

Mun toive toteutui ja ajettiin vähemmän mäkinen lenkki Luukin kautta Pirttimäelle ja sieltä Kivenlahden ja Espoon keskuspuiston kautta takaisin Maunulaan. Yhteensä tuli aika tarkkaan 100 kilsaa ja 5 tuntia+tauot. Matkaan lähti muistaakseni 11 kuskia. Alussa oli hieman kommunikointivaikeuksia ison ryhmän kanssa ja porukka meinasi hajota kahteen otteeseen. Päästiin kuitenkin yhdessä Pirttimäelle, josta puolet jatkoi omia reittejään eteenpäin. Kuuden hengen porukalla jatkettiin loppumatka majalle. Kivaa oli ja hieno sää, mutta paikoin erittäin liukasta. Nastarenkaat oli enemmän kuin tarpeen. Pari kaveria selvisi silti ilmankin.

----------


## nikobiker

> Mun toive toteutui ja ajettiin vähemmän mäkinen lenkki Luukin kautta Pirttimäelle ja sieltä Kivenlahden ja Espoon keskuspuiston kautta takaisin Maunulaan. Yhteensä tuli aika tarkkaan 100 kilsaa ja 5 tuntia+tauot. Matkaan lähti muistaakseni 11 kuskia. Alussa oli hieman kommunikointivaikeuksia ison ryhmän kanssa ja porukka meinasi hajota kahteen otteeseen. Päästiin kuitenkin yhdessä Pirttimäelle, josta puolet jatkoi omia reittejään eteenpäin. Kuuden hengen porukalla jatkettiin loppumatka majalle. Kivaa oli ja hieno sää, mutta paikoin erittäin liukasta. Nastarenkaat oli enemmän kuin tarpeen. Pari kaveria selvisi silti ilmankin.



Reilut 1300 nousumetriä tänään. Hyvä vaan, että oli vähemmän mäkinen lenkki   :Leveä hymy: 

Kiitokset vaan Jonesille ja JTJ:lle nuoteista ja muille seurasta sekä ilmojen herralle säästä. Hieno ajopäivä, taas kerran. Kuskeja oli lähdössä muuten 12 (varmaan ennätys tälle gravel-kaudelle).

----------


## Firlefanz

Joskus ennenhän taisi olla tapana (a) jakaa porukka 4-6 ajajan ryhmiin ja (b) pitää ryhmässä epävirallista "jälkipään johtajaa" (joka saattoi vaihtua useampaankin kertaan). 

Pienemmät ryhmät eivät pelota eivätkä häiritse muita liikkujia ulkoiluteillä ja vastaavilla yhtä paljon kuin iso joukko, joka jo koollaan aiheuttaa kauhua ja närkästystä vaikka se olisi ajokäytökseltään kuinka moitteeton.

Jälkipään johtajat rauhoittavat tarvittaessa menoa ja auttavat välttämään tilanteita joissa porukka joutuu ihmettelemään puuttuuko joku, mitä on tapahtunut, pitäisikö jäädä odottamaan tai mitä tehdään. Vähemmän mukana olleista ja uusista porukkalenkkiläisistä voi myös olla mukavampaa, kun tietää ettei voi joutua yksin outoon paikkaan, teknisen takia pulaan joutuneena tai tankki yllättäen tyhjänä.

Mutta komea porukkahan teitä oli! Hatunnosto kaikille ja erityisesti niille jotka ovat pitäneet tätä ketjua aktiivisena!

----------


## jones mäkinen

Lauantaina onko lähtöä ?  Tiet oli nyt perjantai iltana viikon parhaassa kunnossa, missään ei lumimurskaa, ei vettä ei jäätä. Lauantaina aamulla tihkusadetta mahdollisuus, vasta klo 16 on 1mm tunnissa, joka on runsaampaa.

----------


## jaru

> Reilut 1300 nousumetriä tänään. Hyvä vaan, että oli vähemmän mäkinen lenkki  
> 
> Kiitokset vaan Jonesille ja JTJ:lle nuoteista ja muille seurasta sekä ilmojen herralle säästä. Hieno ajopäivä, taas kerran. Kuskeja oli lähdössä muuten 12 (varmaan ennätys tälle gravel-kaudelle).



Tarjolla iltalenkki Maunulasta ma - to. Startti 17.45 - 18:00, max. 3 h.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Miten on tänään ? Nyt ei oo niin kylmä illalla kuin eilen, Olin Tammikuun Espoon iltalenkeillä keskiviikkoisin, sen vetäjä on nyt etelässä 3 viikkoa, joten sen järjestäminen ei varmaa.

----------


## Isä nitro

Saikohan iltavuoro työnsä tehtyä...

Alustavasti tässä kyselen muiden fiiliksiä kohta alkava viikonloppu mielessäni. Sää lupaa vielä hyvää ja pakkanen poistuu ohjelmasta. Tosin tänään saattaa ehtoolla sataa lunta, joka sitten sulaisi huomenna lauantaina. Sunnuntaina pieni mahdollisuus saada jotain epämiellyttävää tavaraa taivaalta. Itse en uskalla lukita mitään aikaa tai muutenkaan ehdotella olemattomia, kun on niin paljon muita menoja tiedossa. Jos joku selkärankainen uskaltaa tässä vaiheessa lukita jonkun ajankohdan, niin teen kaikkeni päästäkseni paikalle.

----------


## Firlefanz

Iltavuoro kävi tietojen mukaan Maunulan majalla toteamassa ettei siellä ollut ketään porukkalenkille tulossa olevan näköistäkään, mutta lenkki toki ajettiin soolonakin. 

Voi olla että jollekin kävi niin että lähtöajan puuttuminen viimeisimmästä viestistä nousi kynnykseksi. Tai se että toiseksi viimeisessä viestissä jäi hieman auki oliko lähtö vasta klo 18.00 vai kenties jo klo 17.45 jos porukkaa oli valmiina paikalla.

Edellinen oli ehkä enemmänkin huumoria. Ehkä aurinkoisen päivän jälkeen harvalla oli suurempaa intoa lähteä pimeällä ajamaan? Itse ainakin olen huomannut että valolenkille lähtö on jotenkin mukavampaa silloin kun päivä on ollut pilvinen ja talvisen harmaa ja iltapäivän hämärä on alkanut jo ennen puoltapäivää...


PS Minäkin voisin yrittää liittyä sunnuntaina mukavaan seuraan. Tuhatta nousumetriä en välttämättä haluaisi ajaa, mutta ne jotka reitin speksaavat saavat tietenkin muotoilla siitä mieleisensä.

----------


## Wiszsla

Nyt sääennuste sunnuntaille on aiempaa vähäsateisempi. Maa on toki märkä huomennakin.

----------


## JTJ

Tänään olikin upea keli ajaa. Lumisia hiekkateitä ja kelvejä mentiin kolmen hengen porukalla Luukin kautta Pirttimäelle vielä edellistäkin lenkkiä vähemmän mäkistä reittiä. Nousumetrit jäi selvästi alle 1000 metrin. Paljon oli muitakin pyöräilijöitä liikenteessä.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Tänään olikin upea keli ajaa. Lumisia hiekkateitä ja kelvejä mentiin kolmen hengen porukalla Luukin kautta Pirttimäelle vielä edellistäkin lenkkiä vähemmän mäkistä reittiä. Nousumetrit jäi selvästi alle 1000 metrin. Paljon oli muitakin pyöräilijöitä liikenteessä.



Olin jalkamiehenä Keskuspuistossa: useita pyöräporukoita sielläkin.  Onko huomenna klo 10.30 majalta kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos kutsusta. Jouduin jättämään väliin sosiaalisista syistä johtuen. Hyvää lenkkiä!

----------


## Wiszsla

> Kiitos kutsusta. Jouduin jättämään väliin sosiaalisista syistä johtuen. Hyvää lenkkiä!



Minäkin rajoitan omaan, lyhyempään lenkkiin tänään.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Minäkin rajoitan omaan, lyhyempään lenkkiin tänään.



Ajattelin tulla Majalle 10:30. Vähän funssaa on ollut, Joten en halunnut lähteä kuntolenkille

----------


## JTJ

Tänään ei ollut ihan niin kiva keli kuin eilen, tihkusadetta ja tuulista. Majalla meitä oli kuitenkin neljä ja Niko tuli vastaan Vanhankaupunginkoskella. Olosuhteista johtuen muut kuitenkin kääntyivät jo Arabianrannassa omille lenkeilleen ja ajettiin sitten Nikon kanssa kahdestaan itään. Yllättävän hyvä lenkki vähän karusta kelistä huolimatta. Suurin pettymys koettiin, kun jouduttiin toteamaan, että Villa Ullas ja Cafe Meridian avaakin ovensa vasta ensi viikolla. Jouduttiin tyytymään Teboilin tarjontaan, mutta onneksi sielläkin oli laskiaispullaa :-)

----------


## Wiszsla

> Tänään ei ollut ihan niin kiva keli kuin eilen, tihkusadetta ja tuulista. Majalla meitä oli kuitenkin neljä ja Niko tuli vastaan Vanhankaupunginkoskella. Olosuhteista johtuen muut kuitenkin kääntyivät jo Arabianrannassa omille lenkeilleen ja ajettiin sitten Nikon kanssa kahdestaan itään. Yllättävän hyvä lenkki vähän karusta kelistä huolimatta. Suurin pettymys koettiin, kun jouduttiin toteamaan, että Villa Ullas ja Cafe Meridian avaakin ovensa vasta ensi viikolla. Jouduttiin tyytymään Teboilin tarjontaan, mutta onneksi sielläkin oli laskiaispullaa :-)



Pidin oman taukoni Kampelassa, mutta laskiaispullaa en tarkistanut. Vähän märkä paluu vastatuuleen vaikka sade välillä taukosikin

----------


## nikobiker

Mites soralenkki huomenna?

----------


## jones mäkinen

Mulla on kaks reittiä mitä piirsin.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31925791

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31926395

Mut mun navigaattori ei kestä kauaa, alle 2tuntia vaikka kirkkaus on matalalla. Jos vois joku tallentaa reitit.
Toisesta vaihtoehdosta puuttuu taukopaikka, se voisi olla Kuusijärvi tai N'avetta.

----------


## nikobiker

> Mulla on kaks reittiä mitä piirsin.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31925791
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31926395
> 
> Mut mun navigaattori ei kestä kauaa, alle 2tuntia vaikka kirkkaus on matalalla. Jos vois joku tallentaa reitit.
> Toisesta vaihtoehdosta puuttuu taukopaikka, se voisi olla Kuusijärvi tai N'avetta.



Mä kallistuisin jälkimmäiseen vaihtoehtoon. Nuuksio-Pirttimäki-Perinki -akselilla voi olla paljon jääsohjoa. Nuuksion alueen mäet ja jääsohjo... kovvoo hommoo! Erityisesti Forsbacka-Perinki pätkä on osin polkua tai metsäautotietä, joka tällaisena aikana voi olla lähes ajokelvoton gravel-kalustolla (kuivana ja aurinkoisena syyspäivänä se olisi hieno valinta!).

Tosin jälkimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa monelle voi tulla houkutuksena oikaista Knutersintien kautta, varsinkin, jos iltapäivän sade alkaa niskaan pukata. Minulle sopii ajaa kyllä koko saturainen. Voin ladata omaan Garminiiini tuon reitin. N'avetta sitten varmaan taukopaikaksi?

----------


## nikobiker

Tänäänkin ajettiin siis soralenkki HePo-porukassa. Tämmöinen siivu:
https://www.strava.com/activities/3101875866

Enimmäkseen noudatteli Jounin speksaamaa reittiä, joitain hankalia osuuksia skipattiin.

Kuusi kuskia oli majalla lähdössä. Aika haipakkaa ajettiin myötätuulessa pohjoisen suuntaan.  Puolen päivän jälkeen alkoi hiukan sadetta ripotella, muttei ollenkaan haitaksi asti. Vasta ihan lopussa sateli vähän enemmän. Kaikenlaista alustaa oli tänään tarjolla: märkää soraa, välillä vähän kuivempaakin, jäätä, mutaa, jäistä mutaa, juurakkoa, kivikkoa, asfalttia, suolattua asfalttia. You name it. Keskinopeus 21 hujakoilla. 

Aika raju oli tuo lounaistuuli, mutta lenkin pituuteen nähden se haittasi metsien suojassa yllättävän vähän.

Kiitosta vaan seurasta! Hieno lenkkihän se oli, vaikka sää vähän haastava olikin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kaikenlaista alustaa oli tänään tarjolla: märkää soraa, välillä vähän kuivempaakin, jäätä, mutaa, jäistä mutaa, juurakkoa, kivikkoa, asfalttia, suolattua asfalttia. You name it.



?
Avoimeksi kysymykseksi jääkin millaisia sitten mahtoivatkaan olla ne hankalat osuudet jotka skipattiin?! :No huh!:  

(Mä olin näkevinäni speksatussa reitissä muutaman sellaisen valinnan jonka olisin itse jättänyt tekemättä. Tai ainakin yrittänyt speksata sekä A- että B-vaihtoehdot, joista ajajat olisivat voineet valita joko haastavamman tai siistimmän vaihtoehdon :Sarkastinen:  Mutta en usko että kukaan niiden takia jätti tulematta Maunulan majalle, en minäkään :Cool: )

Mutta hienoa että ajoitte, upeaa että ajajia oli sateen todennäköisyydestä huolimatta sentään kuusi ja mahtavaa ettei ihan huonoin säävaihto sittenkään toteutunut vaan pääsitte ajamaan vain kohtuullisen eeppisissä olosuhteissa!

----------


## nikobiker

Degermossan ja Nybyggetin välinen pätkä skipattiin. Pojjaat uumoili, että siellä olisi mutaa ja liejua napoihin asti. Kiekkojen napoihin asti siis. Sitten jätettiin Tikkurilan aseman alue väliin.

Hankalia osuuksia riitti kyllä tosiaan. Esim. Mosabackantie oli täynnänsä jäätyneitä uria. Aika turvattomalta tuntui ajella siellä nastojenkin kanssa.

Niin ja kahvipullat nautittiin Gumbon kioskilla. Pieni ja symppis paikka. Nöttöset oikein hyviä, erityisesti porkkanakakku saa arvosanaksi 9+.

----------


## heeman

Lenkillä juteltiin lentokentän hiekkateistä. Piirtelin allaolevan lenkin mitä voidaan käydä kokeilemassa joku kerta. 90% hiekkateitä, vähän kapeempaa polkua ja loput asvalttia. Merkkasin reittiin hankalat pätkät sinisellä, mut niistä kaikista on cyclolla päässy läpi. Tauko Kuusijärvellä. Tai jos Sipoonkorven polut kiinnostelee, niin Bisan Maja on ollut auki viime aikoina (cash only).

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31939915

Ja kiitti tämänpäiväisestä. Hyviä teitä tuli taas ajettua.

----------


## MRe

^Kiitos. Hyvännäköinen reitti. Piti ihan poimia talteen, kun menee tuosta vierestä, niin parin kilometrin siirtymällä pääsee reitinvarteen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Gumbon kioski oli taukopaikkana jo silloin kun N'avetan Laituria ei olisi osattu kuvitellakaan eikä nykymuotoista N'avettaakaan vielä ollut. Paikallisten suosionhan sanotaan usein olevan paras laadun tae ja suomenkielisenkin korva voi erottaa kioskilla kuulemastaan puheesta sipoolaisen ääntämyksen erityispiirteitä.

Mutta syy siihen miksi mä niin usein nillitän näistä cyclo- tai nykyään tietysti gravel-lenkeistä on ehkä siinä että aika kultaa muistot: silloin kun minä rupesin laajentamaan pyöräily-ympyröitäni maanteiltä ja asfaltilta, HePo:n sateenvarjon alla ajetuilla lenkeillä oli minusta aina mukavasti porukkaa ja niiden henkeen kuului jotenkin selvästi että ne olivat yhtä lailla elleivät enemmänkin vasta-alkajille kuin edistyneille suunnattuja. 

Toisin sanoen näiden lenkkien perimmäinen tarkoitus oli koko ajan myös saada uusia harrastajia mukaan ja saada uudet harrastajat pysymään mukana. En sano että nyt samaa ei haluttaisi tai siihen ei pyrittäisi tai että kehitys olisi tässä suhteessa mennyt pahasti pieleen, mutta vaikka se millaisia lenkkejä ajetaan ja millaisiksi ne muodostuvat riippuu (ja sen tuleekin riippua) aina siitä keitä tosiasiallisesti on lähtöpaikalla ei minusta kuitenkaan koskaan pitäisi unohtaa tätä HePolaiseksi kutsumaani lenkkifilosofiaa.

Jos lenkki on kokeneille ja hyväkuntoisille kuskeillekin haastava, niin millainen se on vähemmän pyöräänsä ulkoiluttaneille? Mutta jos ensin mainituilta riittää kiinnostusta ja energiaa siihenkin miten kaikki pysyvät mukana, lenkki voi olla heillekin mielekäs ja silti kaikille mukava.

Yhden "vähän teknisempi" voi olla toiselle inhottava tai ajamatonkin paikka liukkaine juurineen ja kivineen eikä kokemus siitä miten muut joutuvat seisoskelemaan ja odottamaan välttämättä kannusta mukaan enää toista kertaa. Autojen jäljiltä liukkaaksi kiillottunut jää kallistuksineen tai sohjoon jäätyneet maastopyöräilijöiden urat erottavat kyllä jyvät akanoista, mutta ymmärrän niitäkin jotka eivät halua tulla mukaan kuuluakseen viimeksi mainittuun ryhmään. 

Joku kultainen keskitie tässäkin varmaan on olemassa - ja aina olisi hyvä että jokaisesta ajettavasta pätkästä olisi jollakin suhteellisen tuoretta kokemusta. Haastavatkin paikat tulevat helpommiksi kun ne eivät tule yllätyksinä eikä niille joudu vastoin tahtoaan.

PS Voisin itsekin kirjoittaa itselleni kommentin että kun niin hyvin tunnut tietävän millaisia lenkkejä pitäisi ajaa ja millaisia reittejä speksata, niin mikset sitten rupea itse niitä speksaamaan ja vetämään. No, siihen on monta huonoa syytä (ja pari ehkä jotenkin kelvollistakin) miksen niin tee - eikä siitä ole kyse että olisin haukkumassa nykyisiä tai että edes haluaisin moittia jostain. (Miten ihmeessä haluaisin, enhän ole ollut tällä kaudella edes mukana!)

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Gumbon kioski oli taukopaikkana jo silloin kun N'avetan Laituria ei olisi osattu kuvitellakaan eikä nykymuotoista N'avettaakaan vielä ollut. Paikallisten suosionhan sanotaan usein olevan paras laadun tae ja suomenkielisenkin korva voi erottaa kioskilla kuulemastaan puheesta sipoolaisen ääntämyksen erityispiirteitä.
> 
> Mutta syy siihen miksi mä niin usein nillitän näistä cyclo- tai nykyään tietysti gravel-lenkeistä on ehkä siinä että aika kultaa muistot: silloin kun minä rupesin laajentamaan pyöräily-ympyröitäni maanteiltä ja asfaltilta, HePo:n sateenvarjon alla ajetuilla lenkeillä oli minusta aina mukavasti porukkaa ja niiden henkeen kuului jotenkin selvästi että ne olivat yhtä lailla elleivät enemmänkin vasta-alkajille kuin edistyneille suunnattuja. 
> 
> Toisin sanoen näiden lenkkien perimmäinen tarkoitus oli koko ajan myös saada uusia harrastajia mukaan ja saada uudet harrastajat pysymään mukana. En sano että nyt samaa ei haluttaisi tai siihen ei pyrittäisi tai että kehitys olisi tässä suhteessa mennyt pahasti pieleen, mutta vaikka se millaisia lenkkejä ajetaan ja millaisiksi ne muodostuvat riippuu (ja sen tuleekin riippua) aina siitä keitä tosiasiallisesti on lähtöpaikalla ei minusta kuitenkaan koskaan pitäisi unohtaa tätä HePolaiseksi kutsumaani lenkkifilosofiaa.
> 
> Jos lenkki on kokeneille ja hyväkuntoisille kuskeillekin haastava, niin millainen se on vähemmän pyöräänsä ulkoiluttaneille? Mutta jos ensin mainituilta riittää kiinnostusta ja energiaa siihenkin miten kaikki pysyvät mukana, lenkki voi olla heillekin mielekäs ja silti kaikille mukava.
> 
> Yhden "vähän teknisempi" voi olla toiselle inhottava tai ajamatonkin paikka liukkaine juurineen ja kivineen eikä kokemus siitä miten muut joutuvat seisoskelemaan ja odottamaan välttämättä kannusta mukaan enää toista kertaa. Autojen jäljiltä liukkaaksi kiillottunut jää kallistuksineen tai sohjoon jäätyneet maastopyöräilijöiden urat erottavat kyllä jyvät akanoista, mutta ymmärrän niitäkin jotka eivät halua tulla mukaan kuuluakseen viimeksi mainittuun ryhmään. 
> ...



Itse olen ollut jokunen kerte mukana. Viime su iski helmikuinen sade päälle. 
Kun katsoin tämän päivän ehdotettua lenkkiä ja säätiedotusta, en uskaltanut espoolaisena lähhteä. En uskalla helmikuisessa sateessa joutua tilanteeseen,jossa Gunbölestä kotiin on lyhin reitti 50km. Tämä on tietenkin vain minun rajoitteisuuteeni liittyvä seikka.
Mietin vain sitä, että jos speksatuilla lenkeillä on tarkoitus houkutella uusia harrastajia? 
Kelit ovet mitä ovat. Itse ajoin sitten yksin lännessä 4h. Vesi tuli lumena. 
Toivon,että ensi la on niin lempeä keli, että minäkin uskalkan lähteä, espoolaisena.
Mutta hyvä on, että ajoja järjestetään. Kiitos siitä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Muutettavat muuttaen sama ongelma on huonon sään sattuessa ja etenkin sen pahentuessa kesken lenkin myös esimerkiksi itähelsinkiläisellä silloin kun lenkki on suuntautunut jonnekin Espoon perukoille. Säälle emme tietenkään voi mitään, mutta pukeutumisella voi vaikuttaa siihen miten huonossa säässä viihtyy. Ja ainahan voi yrittää pitää mielessä että sateessa ajaminen on yleensä vähemmän epämiellyttävää kuin sateessa ajamaan lähteminen.

Mutta ongelma on kieltämättä olemassa. Sitä ei mielestäni pidä lähteä ratkaisemaan sillä että speksattaisiin vain sellaisia reittejä joilla vältettäisiin etäämmällä käyntiä, jottei kotimatka pahimmassakaan tapauksessa olisi lenkin jostain syystä kesken jättämään joutuvalle liian pitkä. Vaihtelu ja uusien reittien oppiminen aikaisemmin vähemmälle ajamiselle jääneiltä seuduilta on tärkeä osa HePo:nkin porukkalenkkien viehätystä.

Tullaan kuitenkin toiseen seikkaan, josta siitäkin mielipiteet varmaan jakautuvat: speksatun reitin pituuteen. Muistelen että "vanhoina hyvinä aikoina" keskimääräistä pitemmätkin siirtymät ajava joutui tekemään pienen sakkolenkin mikäli halusi saada sata kilometriä täyteen. Nythän on näkynyt sellaistakin että jo speksireitti on ollut sen satkun ja parhaat ovat ilman sakkokierrostakin ajaneet päälle 130 km. Majalta majalle ei tietenkään ole pakko ajaa vaan jokainen voi toki lyhentää lenkkiä alku- tai loppupäästä, mutta eihän se kaikista ole mukavaa tai vesittää koko porukkalenkkeihin usein kuuluvan "yhdessä lähdetään ja yhdessä tullaan takaisin" -idean.

Siihen ei kai koskaan päästä että läpi vuoden olisi sama meininki kuin maantiekaudella parhaimmillaan ja olisi tarjolla sekä pitempi että lyhyempi vaihtoehto ja kummallekin riittäisi lähtijöitä. Siksi voisikin kai harkita sellaista että speksattu osuus olisi lähempänä kolmea kuin viittä tuntia ja että nimenomaan pitkää lenkkiä haluavat omat lisälenkkinsä ennen tai jälkeen (tai sekä että). Mutta ei tästäkään pidä mitään kuristavaa sääntöä tehdä: totta kai on kivempi käydä kauempana ja uusilla teillä kuin vaikkapa kiertää Keskuspuistoa useampaan kertaan - eikä ole mitään syytä ajaa yhtään lyhyempää lenkkiä kuin minkä lähtöpaikalla olevat yhdessä katsovat sopivaksi.

----------


## JTJ

No nyt on kovat tavoitteet, kun pitäisi saada uusia pyöräilijöitä mukaan keskellä helmikuuta  :Leveä hymy: 

Ajelin syksyllä omia lenkkejä, kun arvelin, ettei kukaan halua ajaa pitkiä ja rauhallisia lenkkejä. Sitten kokeilin käydä HePon lenkeillä katsomassa meininkiä ja iloiseksi yllätyksekseni huomasin, että moni muukin oli kiinnostunut ajamaan 4-5 tunnin lenkkejä ja vieläpä ihan leppoisaa vauhtia. Lenkkiseuraa onkin löytynyt yllättävän hyvin koko talven ajaksi. Kiitos vaan kaikille hyvästä seurasta! 

Näyttää siltä, etten pääse enää lenkeille muutamaan viikkoon, joten nähdään todennäköisesti seuraavan kerran maantielenkkien parissa!

----------


## Firlefanz

> No nyt on kovat tavoitteet, kun pitäisi saada uusia pyöräilijöitä mukaan keskellä helmikuuta



Iäisyysaihe. Olen saarnannut samaa jo aiemmin syksyllä ja varmaan useampalla ei-maantiekaudella (ja jos en ole, olen ainakin ajatellut että pitäisi). Ja ne uudet pyöräilijät joita kaikesta huolimatta uskon olevan ovat sellaisia jotka kyllä ovat jo ajaneet läpi syksyn ja jatkaneet kuluvana "talvena" sillä uudella gravelpyörällään tai vanhalla cyclocrossarillaan, mutta eivät ole arvanneet tai uskaltautuneet lähteä mukaan, kun eivät tiedä mikä on meininki ja vauhdit, nousumetrit, matkat ja jutut reitillä kohdatuista yllätyksistä ja haasteista antavat ymmärtää että niin sanotut lenkkiläiset ovat kovia pyöräilijöitä joita ei ehkä kiinnostakaan saada riesakseen kokemattomampia tai hitaampia ajajia :Sarkastinen: 





> Ajelin syksyllä omia lenkkejä, kun arvelin, ettei kukaan halua ajaa pitkiä ja rauhallisia lenkkejä. Sitten kokeilin käydä HePon lenkeillä katsomassa meininkiä ja iloiseksi yllätyksekseni huomasin, että moni muukin oli kiinnostunut ajamaan 4-5 tunnin lenkkejä ja vieläpä ihan leppoisaa vauhtia. Lenkkiseuraa onkin löytynyt yllättävän hyvin koko talven ajaksi. Kiitos vaan kaikille hyvästä seurasta!



Aivan varmasti ne ovat olleet parempia lenkkejä kuin kaltaiseni sivustahuutelijan ehkä osin vääräkin käsitys siitä millaisia ne ovat olleet :Cool:  Mutta en voi olla huomauttamatta että kolme tuntiakin voisi olla ihan hyvä pituus (ja että viidestä tunnista voi siirtymien kanssa tulla monelle kuusi, mikä voi olla jo monestakin syystä aivan liikaa) ja että toisten leppoisa vauhti voi olla toisille lenkin pituuteen ja mäkisyyteen nähden muuta kuin leppoisaa ja etenkin jos vauhti välillä karkaa kun kuskit innostuvat.


Nyt on harvinaisen kurjannäköinen sääennuste viikonlopun molemmille päiville, joten nostan jo etukäteen hattua niille jotka pitävät lenkit pyörimässä!

----------


## JTJ

Toki kaikki uudet kuskit on Hepon lenkeille tervetulleita ja pari uutta kuskia lenkeillä on käynytkin. Pekka on myös mainostanut, että lenkin voi ajaa myös lyhyempänä versiona ajaen pidempää lenkkiä tekevien kanssa vain osan matkasta. Näin jotkut ovat tehneetkin. Yleensä on kuitenkin kyselty paikalle tulleiden fiiliksiä ja speksattu sellainen lenkki, joka kaikille sopii. Hyviä lenkkejä vaan kaikille!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Relax vaan, fillaristit  :Hymy:  Lenkkien luonne saattaa muuttua (ja usein muuttuukin...) ajan ja osanottajien (vaihtumisen ym.) mukana. Yleensä käy niin, että kuntoa tulee aktiiviosallistujille harjoittelun myötä lisää, jolloin vauhdit ja/tai pituudet kasvavat. Tämä ei ole suinkaan ajajien vika, vaan ihan hyväksyttävä (henk. koht.) tavoite  :Vink:  Lenkien järjestäjien, ts. pyöräily/seura-aktiivien, jotka haluavat järjestää muille ns. myönteisiä pyöräilyelämyksiä, tulee tämä edellä kuvattu kehityskulku ottaa huomioon toiminnassaan. 

Jos jokin lenkki vauhdittuu/pitenee liikaa, perustetaan samaan (tai erilliseen) lähtöön lyhyemmän reitin ja/tai hitaampi(a) ryhm(i)ä. -- Pullonkaula tässä on usein siinä, ettei sopivia vetäjiä tahdo löytyä; ts. aivan liian moni aktiivikuski on säännöllisen harjoittelun vuoksi kovassa kunnossa, ja ns. sordiino päällä ajaminen (lue. lenkin lyhyenä/hitaana pitäminen) ei yksinkertaisesti onnistu. Eikä tämä ole ko. kuskin vika; hän on tehnyt parhaansa, osallistunut säännölllisesti jne.

Osoitan siis sormella niitä (lue. meitä, siis itseänikin), jotka haluavat järjestää muille lenkkejä. -- Huom! En osoita sormella liian pitkistä/kovavauhtisista lenkeistä valittajia, sillä he ovat ns. whistleblovereita, sanansaattajia, jotka tuovat asian sellaisten(kin) tietoon, jotka haluavat järjestää lenkkejä muille. Sanansaattaja ei useinkaan halua järjestysvastuuta itselleen, vaan hoitaa hommansa valittamalla, mikä on hyvä asia siinä mielessä, että lenkkien järjestäjät saavat näin tiedon, että jollakin lenkillä vauhti ja/tai pituus on kasvanut liiaksi. -- Kertaus: ne, jotka haluavat järjestää lenkkejä muille, heidän/meidän pitäisi siis toimia (...ja pillinviheltäjien jatkaa viheltämistä siihen saakka, kunnes tilanne on muuttunut  :Vink: ) 

Jk. Palaamme tähän ns.* ikuisuusasiaan* varmaan kevään lenkinvetäjien kokoontumisessa. Jos on hyviä ideoita, niin niitä voivat esittää toki sekä osallistujat, valittajat että (valitettavan vähälukuiset...) lenkkien vetäjät. 
Jjk. Tänään klo 10.30 (Maunulasta) oli minulle liian vauhdikas lenkki, joten tein u-käännöksen jo Pirkkolassa, ja liityin klo 11.00 (samoin Maunulasta) retkipuolen lenkille, jonka mukana ajoin Vantaankoskelle, josta käännyin takaisin  :Cool:  ...kun pääjoukko jatkoi vielä lentokentän kiertoon.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Jos on halukkaita, voin ajaa Maunulan majan kautta tänään keskiviikkona 17.30 Espoon lenkin lähtöpaikalle, joka starttaa klo 18. Sieltä on joka viikko ollut osallistujia vaihtelevalla lukumäärällä.

----------


## jones mäkinen

en pääsekään vein pyörän huoltoon vaihdevaijeri katki ja en saanutkaan heti takaisin.

----------


## Isä nitro

Olisiko huomenna launtaisena karkaisupäivänä ajohaluja klo 10:30 alkaen Maunulan majalta? Hyvää säätä luvassa ja sunnuntaiksi taas mahdollista lumisadetta.

----------


## nikobiker

Kovasti mielelläni tulisin, mutta flunssaa pukkaa. Eiköhän siellä majalla joku ole, kun on niin komia kelikin tulossa. Hyvää lenkkiä teille!

----------


## Isä nitro

Pikaista paranemista Niko. Taidan käydä sololenkillä vähän myöhemmin huomenna.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Talvipyöräilyssä kalusto joutuu koville - vaikkei olisi luntakaan; kosteus... hiekka... jne. Kävi omakohtaisesti lauantaina sellainen harvinaisuus, että kun olin jo aamulenkin jälkeen kotikontuja kohti polkaisemassa, niin Pasilan aseman kohdalla loivassa ylämäessä keskiön suunnalta alkoi kuulua metallisia kolahduksia. Tarkemmin asiaa tarkasteltuani huomasin, että keskiöstä (ts. wanhan teräsrungon muhviliitoksesta) oli irronnut ylä- eli satulaputki. Siis kokonaan irtipoikki; sauma irvisti noin parin tulitikun(pään) leveydeltä. Ja kolahteli ikävästi polkiessa. Mutta onneksi rungon muu kehikko oli kunnossa, joten suht koht normaalisti ajamalla varikolle. -- No, enpä aiemmin ole saanut runkoa ajamalla poikki, joten tapaus jää historiankirjoihin erikoisempia-pyöräilysattumuksia -osastolle. -- Tod. näköisesti ko. em. kohdassa on ollut (hyvin) pieni repeämä, josta on päässyt aikojen saatossa (syksy-talvi) kosteutta sisään ruostuttaen ja heikentäen liitosta (...hmm... alumiini-/hiilarirungolle näin ei olisi käynyt).

Jk. Jos jouku tietää jollain/jossain 58 cm (wanhaan tapaan mitattuna keskiöstä yläputken päähän) rungon, jossa on takahaarukanpäissä akselivälin säätöruuvit, olen enemmän kuin kiinnostunut  :Vink: 
Jjk. Pitänee pohtia myöskin hitsaamalla korjaamisen mahdollisuutta...

----------


## heeman

Onko sunnuntaina porukkaa lähdössä? Omat aikataulut ei osu huomiselle, mutta sunnuntai sopisi ja kelikin enteilee aurinkoista ja lämmintä.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tänään lauantain oli Maunulan majalla 3 kuskia, joista 2 lähti pidemmälle lenkille. Itse ajelin maantiefillarilla (!) vain n. 7 km:n tiedustelureitin, ja n. 50 % reitin pyöräteistä oli jo putsattu hiekasta  :Hymy: 

Jk. Sain ostettua 20 (!!) eurolla hyväkuntoisen vaihtorungon* Vihreään Salamaan: Crescentin '90-mallisen (jossa on, btw, nykyaikaisemmat vaihdevaijerien paikat kuin aiemmassa rungossa, muuten hyvin samanlainen). 
Jjk. Landella tiet ovat kuulopuheen mukaan vielä ihan talvikunnossa, ts. jäisiä monessa (varjo)kohdassa, eli pidemmälle ei kandee lähteä kesäkumeilla. Mutta kyllä kausi tästä vähitellen alkaa, siis maanteilläkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nikobiker

Olisiko Majalta soralenkillä lähtijöitä huomenna? Pikkupakkasta luvassa, että kaipa se on nastarengasta taas väännettävä kiekoille.

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelin tulla, luultavasti osallistujamäärä jää alle viidensadan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Muistakaa pitää vähintään metrin välit :Sarkastinen: 

PS Nyt kun kerrankin olisin ollut tulossa, niin olen tietenkin lievässä kuumeessa ja poden muitakin epämääräisiä vilustumistaudin oireita. Typerintä tässä on se että sairastin samaa jo viime viikolla, mutta kuvittelin päässeeni vähällä ja tervehtyneeni nopeasti. Kuitenkin olen muille ollut aina tarjoamassa nyrkkisääntöä jonka mukaan on otettava iisisti yhtä monta päivää kuin on tautia potenutkin eikä aloitettava treeniä tai itsensä rasittamista heti ensimmäisen kuumeettoman päivän jälkeen.

----------


## nikobiker

Kiva, että joku tulossa mukaan. Ajattelin sellaista reittiä, että jos ajelisi Espoon keskuspuiston läpi länteen ja Loojärven kiekka siellä. Sitten siitä Gumbölen kautta Pirttimäkeen  (kahvilan sivuilla tai fb-sivulla ei ainakaan mainittu, että olisi kiinni, joten luulisi olevan auki). Majalta majalle tuo tekisi n. 85 km. Kiireisemmät voivat jättää Pirttimäen keikan väliin ja suunnata Gumbölestä suoraan takaisin Tsadiin.

Laitoin nastarenkaan nyt vain eteen. Ehkäpä se riittää, kun on niin paljon soraa luvassa.

Tsemppiä ja paranemista FF:lle. Kyllä näitä porukkalenkkimahdollisuuksia tulee jatkossakin.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Maunulasta 8 kuskia, joista 7 katosi jonnekin Espsoon ym. korpiin 85 km:n lenkilleen. (Okei, saattoi joku ajaa lyhyemminkin  :Vink: ) Valitsin maantiefillarin esille kaivaneena varhaisen maantievaihtoehdon (= 20 km lenkki Munkkivuori kiertäen Ulvilantietä ym.). -- Melkoisen paljon on jo hiekattomia pyöräteitä, tänään n. 70-80 %.

----------


## J.U.K

Hyvin todellakin Hgissä harjattu kelvejä, Vantaalla huonommin tosin, mutta hienoa että ei pelkästään kalenteria tuijoteta.
Siksipä ihmettelin ( siis hatutti oikein ) että kehä III pyörätiet itäpäässä ainakin oli hiekoitettu uudestaan joskus loppuviikosta.
Eivät liene Hgin eikä Vantaan vastuualuetta ( luulen, en tiedä), ja jos jollain yhteyksiä vastaaviin tahoihin niin laittais viestiä että kannattaisko miettiä
moisen teon tarpeellisuutta.
Siitäkin huolimatta oikein hyvää alkavaa (kesä)pyöräilykautta kaikille näin 'marraskuun' kallistuessa jo lopuilleen.

----------


## Isä nitro

Onko ajohaluja viikonlopulle? Kahden kaatumisen seurauksena oleva ajokaranteeni on päättymässä. Kävin tänään jo ekalla alustavalla maantielenkillä ihan asianmukaisella kalustolla. Silti ehdotan lauantaille Manalan majaa klo 10:30 ja gravel-kalustoa.

----------


## VPR

HePon lenkit starttaavat kuulemma vasta kesäkuussa: https://hepo.fi/2020/03/16/koronaepi...on-toimintaan/

----------


## Isä nitro

Me on tavattu kokoontua tässä ketjussa ilman sen kummempia kytkentöjä HePoon. En ole jaksanut perehtyä ryhmäajamisen koronariskeihin, mutta oletan että jos meitä ei ole kymmentä enempää, ajajat eivät kuulu riskiryhmiin ja pidämme riittävät turvavälit, niin voisimme hyvinkin kokoontua ajamaan. Vai mitä mieltä potentiaalinen huomisen kuski tai kuka vaan palstalainen asiasta on?

----------


## Firlefanz

Tämä kuka vaan palstalainen on moukka joka ei halua ottaa kantaa(*) mutta on innokas siteeraamaan:

Cycling UK is advising the cancellation of all group rides and activities following the latest Government guidance and is urging everyone to follow best practice to minimise risk.

Q: What number of people are classed as a group?
Cycling UK: Two or more people.


(*) En senkään vuoksi että eilen olin kolmen muun fillaristin kanssa lenkillä jota olisi turha väittää muuksi kuin porukkalenkiksi, vaikka etäisyyttä pidettiin, vältetiiin räkimistä ja yskimistä eikä edes menty kahvilan pöytään istumaan. 

Puolustukseksi voisi sanoa että kaikki ovat oireettomia, kenenkään lähipiirissä ei ole karanteenissa olevia tai karanteenissa olevien kanssa kosketuksessa olleita ja kaikki noudattavat muutoin sosiaalisen etäisyyden tärkeyttä korostavia ja muitakin annettuja ohjeita. Tartuntariskiä voidaan siis pitää vähäisenä eikä mahdollisen tartunnan levittäminenkään ole kovin todennäköistä.

Mutta yhtään ankarammin katsoen ryhmälenkkiläisten voidaan nähdä osoittavan huonoa esimerkkiä tai ei ainakaan voida sanoa että he näyttäisivät hyvää esimerkkiä muille näinä poikkeuksellisina ja vaikeinakin aikoina. 


PS Toisaalta eilen kun väkeä oli ulkoiluteillä liikkeellä milteipä enemmän kuin tavallisena hienona aurinkoisena sunnuntaipäivänä eivätkä läheskään kaikki olleet yksittäisiä kuntoilijoita tai perheitä, ei oikein osannut tuntea minkäänlaista tunnontuskaa...

----------


## jones mäkinen

Voin tulla ajamaan huomenna Lauantaina 10.30.

----------


## Isä nitro

Viitaten tuohon Firlefanzin näkemyksiin, joista kiitän, niin vähän olen tullut jo katumapäälle eli pitäisikö sitä kuitenkin vältellä porukkalenkkiä? Korostan heti alkuun, että kutsuni ei siis ollut HePon nimissä tehty, vaan yksityishenkilön. Tässä pitää nyt yrittää sinnitellä virallisen Valko-Venäjän (ei tässä mitään hätää) ja WC-paperin hamstraajien mentaalisessa välimaastossa ja yrittää toimia järkevästi ja kuunnella erilaisia suosituksia. Tietoahan ei kenellekään ole siitä, mikä on parasta tai edes järkevää. Silti tässä on mielestäni aika tärkeä pointti jo edellä mainitulta palstalaiselta:

"Mutta yhtään ankarammin katsoen ryhmälenkkiläisten voidaan nähdä osoittavan huonoa esimerkkiä tai ei ainakaan voida sanoa että he näyttäisivät hyvää esimerkkiä muille näinä poikkeuksellisina ja vaikeinakin aikoina."

Porukat ovat alkaneet varmaan viritellä jo trainereidensa kaveriksi erilaisia kameroita ja mikrofoneja yhteislenkkitapahtumia simuloidakseen. Ja eikös se jossain Swiftissä ole tehty jo mahdolliseksi. Minä kuitenkin arvostan tuota reaalimaailmaa tuolla ulkona ja niinpä menen huomenna(kin) lenkille siis yksikseni ja toivon näkevämme vielä joskus hyvät kanssakuskit. Joko näillä teillä, olivatpa sitten soraa tai asfalttia, tai sitten jossain toisessa ulottuvuudessa...

----------


## paaton

Max 2 kuskia on minusta ok linjaus. Saa toteuttaa tai ei. Todennäköisesti tämä kuitenkin päättyy ulkonaliikkumiskieltoon, koska ihmiset jatkaa kokoontumisia, eikä joukkotestauksia tehdä.

Mutta iltapuluun tietysti isommalla porukalla olisi helppo päästä, jos siitä niinkuin tykkää.

----------


## Wiszsla

Ikävähän hyvää lenkkiseuraa tulee, mutta aion ajaa toistaiseksi itsekseni. "We'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when..." Sitä odotellessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tavataan siis Vantaankoskella kello 11 pandemian jälkeen. Tai ehkä vasta Maunulan majalla klo 10.30.

----------


## nikobiker

> Ikävähän hyvää lenkkiseuraa tulee, mutta aion ajaa toistaiseksi itsekseni. "We'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when..." Sitä odotellessa.



Sama homma täällä. Kiitokset kaikille tämän "pitkän syksyn" soralenkkeilijöille. Mukavaa, kun on ollut aktiivista tämä toiminta. Aina oli jengiä odottamassa Majalla ja monta lenkkiä sai hyvässä seurassa ajella.

----------


## Remington

Täällä on puhuttu Cycling UK:n ohjeista. Suomen pyöräilyn hallituksen ohjeet alla. Huom! Ulkoharjoittelu on mahdollista pienissä, alle 10 hengen ryhmissä.

https://pyoraily.fi/2020/03/17/koronavirusepidemia-suomen-pyoraily-ryn-alainen-toiminta-keskeytyy-ainakin-13-huhtikuuta-asti/

Suomen Pyöräilyn hallitus suosittaa, että kaikki kansallinen kilpailutoiminta, leiritys sekä kuntoajot kaikissa lajeissa – keskeytetään. Päätös on voimassa 16.3.2020 alkaen 13.4. asti. Myös seurojen sisätiloissa tapahtuvien harjoitusten keskeyttämistä suositellaan voimakkaasti. Ulkoharjoittelu on mahdollista pienissä, alle 10 hengen ryhmissä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Laillista tällä hetkellä lienee vielä ja melkein kaikki sama kuin ennenkin. Samoin moni toiminta on mahdollista. Kolmanneksi miettisin kuitenkin, mikä on järkevää. Siihen ei taida muu kuin oma järki auttaa - valitettavasti. Omaan vajavaiseen järkeeni viitaten yritän välttää kontakteja ja käyn omilla lenkeilläni. Tänään metsän suojassa kun on noin h-n kova tuuli. Minulla katosi alta myös sulkisporukka. Olemme sopimassa nettikokoontumista perjantaille. Kädessä lienee tuolloin muuta kuin sulkapallomaila. Laji muuttaa luonnettaan. 

Siitä hyvä laji tämä pyöräily, että se on hauskaa niin yhdessä kuin yksin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Cycling UK:n ohjeita siteerasin luonnollisesti vain antaakseni ajattelemisen aihetta yhtä lailla itselleni kuin muille. Pidin itsestään selvänä että kaikki tuntevat niin Suomen hallituksen linjauksen ja viranomaisten ohjeet kuin Suomen Pyöräilyn hallituksen kannan.

Isä nitro kysyi potentiaalisten lenkkiläisten tai kenen vaan palstalaisen mielipidettä ja olenkin hänelle kiitollinen siitä että hän tavallaan pakotti minut muodostamaan henkilökohtaisen kannan asiaan; siihen saakka oli tyytynyt vain ajattelemaan ettei ollut mitään syytä olla jatkamatta porukkalenkkejä alle kymmenen hengen ryhmissä koska - tai niin kauan kuin - niitä ei ollut kielletty, sillä eihän kukaan lähde pyörälenkille oireellisena tai jos lähipiirissä on joku oireellinen.

Ollaan iloisia että emme ole samassa tilanteessa kuin pyöräilijät Espanjassa, Ranskassa tai Italiassa! Ja toivotaan ettemme joudu siihen!

----------


## karhile

Suomen Ladun suositus:
"Vältä sosiaalisia kontakteja. Ulkoile vain yksin tai oman perheesi kanssa."
Itse tarkentaisin tai lisäisin tuohon: asuinkumppanit.

Vaikka jotkut on immuuneja ainakin ulkopuolisten mielipiteille, niin kyllähän tuollaiset alle kymmenenkin osallistujan porukkalenkit herättäisi epäilemättä negatiivista vastakaikua.

----------


## wilier-08

> Suomen Ladun suositus:
> "Vältä sosiaalisia kontakteja. Ulkoile vain yksin tai oman perheesi kanssa."
> Itse tarkentaisin tai lisäisin tuohon: asuinkumppanit.
> 
> Vaikka jotkut on immuuneja ainakin ulkopuolisten mielipiteille, niin kyllähän tuollaiset alle kymmenenkin osallistujan porukkalenkit herättäisi epäilemättä negatiivista vastakaikua.



Samaa mieltä jokaisen pitää ottaa vakavasti virus,jatketaan ulkoilua yksin,näin Espanjan tilanteen henkilökohtaisesti.Kalevi

----------


## Remington

> Samaa mieltä jokaisen pitää ottaa vakavasti virus,jatketaan ulkoilua yksin,näin Espanjan tilanteen henkilökohtaisesti.Kalevi



Myös samaa mieltä. Huom tuo Suomen pyöräilyn viesti on kirjoitettu 17.3. eli vanhentunutta tietoa, sanoisin. Tilanne muuttuu nyt tunti tunnilta.
Kisakausi näyttää peruuntuvan tältä vuodelta. Ajattelin kuitenkin pitää itseni vauhtikestävyyskunnossa kesän. Syksyllä taas pk -painotteista ja toivottavasti HEPOn gravel -lenkit taas käynnistyvät silloin! *Pirttimäki ja puusti mielessä jaksaa odottaa..

*Peukku kaikille.

----------


## Wiszsla

Kahvilatietoa lännen suunnalta. 
        Lapinkylän leipomo auki: ti-pe 9-15, la 10-15,su suljettu
        Halmeen leipomo (Kauklahti) auki: arkisin 17.30 saakka, la, su suljettu.

Kummassakin ruokailu "terassilla" tilanteen hengen mukaan. Valikoimat normaalia suppeampia, mutta tuotteet ja hintalaatusuhde hyvät.

----------


## alppu

HePo ei ilmeisesti järjestä lenkkejä kesällä 2020, joten tässä lista ei-HePon kesäkauden lenkeistä sunnuntaisin Vantaankoskelta klo 11. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## GrasaJussi

Tänään Vantaankoskelta Ei-Hepon lenkillä kaksi ryhmää kohti Pirttimäkeä. 120km ja 80km. 80 km:lle lähti vain kolme kuskia, mutta ajo oli juuri kaipaanani kevyt lenkki. Kotimatkalla saimme neljännen mukaan matkaan. Siistä ajoa taas.

----------


## fiber

Hienoa, että tällaisiakin taas on! Kun olisin älynnyt ajoissa, olisin hyvin voinut liittyä juuri tänään. Millaista matkavauhtia piditte?

----------


## JTJ

Pidemmällä reitillä pidettiin perinteistä Ei-Hepon lenkkivauhtia eli 34,5 km/h. Itse peesailin aurinkokannella  :Cool:

----------


## fiber

Kiitti infosta, JTJ. Enpä tiedä riittääkö mun jalkani tänä kesänä tuohon, mutta voisihan sitä tulla ajamaan osan ja kääntymään sitten omaa tahtia takaisin. Itse asiassa olisikin aika myös ulkopyöräilyssä kaivaa tehoja. Nyt olen mennyt 29-31 km/h suht tasaisia lenksuja.

----------


## JTJ

Samat fiilikset. Omilla lenkeillä keskinopeudet on jääneet alle 30 km/h enkä sit uskaltanu mennä vetämään, kun kavereilla tuntui riittävän menohalua. Oli hyvä lenkki hakea vähän tehoja jalkoihin ja yllättävän hyvin jaksoin peesailla loppuun asti. Mut mulle sopis myös rauhallisemmat lenkit jatkossa, jos sellaisille löytyy oma porukkansa.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Samat fiilikset. Omilla lenkeillä keskinopeudet on jääneet alle 30 km/h enkä sit uskaltanu mennä vetämään, kun kavereilla tuntui riittävän menohalua. Oli hyvä lenkki hakea vähän tehoja jalkoihin ja yllättävän hyvin jaksoin peesailla loppuun asti. Mut mulle sopis myös rauhallisemmat lenkit jatkossa, jos sellaisille löytyy oma porukkansa.



Kasikympin lenkillä matkavauhti oli n 29 kolmeen pekkaan vedettynä.

----------


## Wiszsla

Mitä tuo maantievauhti tarkoittaisi?

----------


## Wiszsla

Onko huomenna klo 11 V-koskelta 27-29 km/h keskarin lähtijöitä?

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Onko huomenna klo 11 V-koskelta 27-29 km/h keskarin lähtijöitä?



Tuokin vauhti on kyllä mahdollinen.

----------


## Forestmanni

Kiinnostaisi tuolla vauhdilla ajella pidempi Lottamuseon lenkki.

----------


## Wiszsla

Tänään ei-Hepon lenkillä n. 18 kuskia kolmessa ryhmässä. Olin kansipaikalla viiden kuskin lyhyemmän matkan (75km, 29 km/h) lenkillä, jonka taukopaikalla Lottamuseolla asianmukaiset turvajärjestelyt: yhdestä ovesta sisään, yksi kassa, toisesta ovesta ulos, jossa pöydät.  Kiitos seurasta.

----------


## GrasaJussi

> Tänään ei-Hepon lenkillä n. 18 kuskia kolmessa ryhmässä. Olin kansipaikalla viiden kuskin lyhyemmän matkan (75km, 29 km/h) lenkillä, jonka taukopaikalla Lottamuseolla asianmukaiset turvajärjestelyt: yhdestä ovesta sisään, yksi kassa, toisesta ovesta ulos, jossa pöydät.  Kiitos seurasta.



Tänään pitkällä 29-lenkillä 6 kuskia. Lopussa 7. Mahtava keli. Hyvä fiilis. Ensi su uudestaan.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Sunnuntain taukopaikka Kahvila Roosa on suljettu, sivuilla lukee sunnuntaisin suljettu toistaiseksi.

----------


## JTJ

Käytiin sitten tarkistamassa, että ensi viikon taukopaikka, Siippoon neste on auki. Olikohan meitä yhdeksän vai kymmenen hengen porukka. Ajettiin aika tarkalleen 100 km ja päivän teemana oli viimeisen vuoden aikana kunnostetut tiet: Kuonomäentie, Selintie, Brobackantie ja Uudenkyläntie. Hieno päivä ja hyvä porukka. Välillä tosin intouduimme speksiin nähden himpun verran turhan kovaan vauhtiin ja yksi kaveri meinasi pudota kyydistä, mutta pienen odottelun jälkeen kaveri pysyi kuitenkin aina Espooseen asti muiden mukana.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Ehdotus sunnuntain pitkälle korvaamaan Syökerin Tupa 140km pitkä lenkki
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33292494
Pituus sama mutta ei aja neljää huonosti asfaltoitua tietä: Rantakulmantie, Suopellontie, Ylimmäistentie, Moksintie. 
Taukopaikka Hyvinkään ABC tai Läyliäisten Neste tai kauppa.

----------


## JHi

Minkäkokoinen porukka tämän kesän lenkeillä on ollut ja millaisia vauhtiryhmiä on tarjolla? Sunnuntaille on pitkä pk-lenkki suunnitelmissa ja jos aikataulut natsaa, niin mieluummin tulisi ajamaan porukassa. Klo 11 vähän myöhäinen lähtö, mutta jos vaimo antaa luvan tuhlata "koko päivän" pyöräilyyn, niin voisi yrittää mukaan.

----------


## JTJ

Ihan hyvin on ollut porukkaa lenkeillä. Yleensä on saatu kaksi ryhmää, joista toinen on ajanut yli 30 km/h ja toinen alle. Viime sunnuntaina oli luultavasti sateiden takia vähemmän ja ajettiin yhdessä ryhmässä.

Tuo jones mäkisen reittiehdotus on muuten ihan hyvä, mutta alkumatkasta ajetaan pitkälti samoja reittejä kuin Seutulan kierroksella, jossa on startit klo 11 ja 12. Ehdottaisinkin, että ajetaan reitti toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Impulso53

Onko keskiviikkojen lenkkejä ajettu Mittatieltä ja mihin aikaan?

----------


## fiber

Kiitokset mukavasta "seitsemän veljeksen lenkistä". Ajettiin pidempi pienellä lisäkierroksella, jonkin verran päälle kolmeakymppiä. Upea keli!

----------


## Forestmanni

Jep. Kiitokset kaikille "pitkällä" olleille. Taas muisti miksi tätä pyöräilyä harrastetaan. Hieno lenkki!

----------


## jones mäkinen

Sunnuntain pitkälle päivitetty reitti: 

https://www.komoot.com/tour/230685150

Poissa Haimoontie ja Moksintie, jossa epätasaista asfalttia, ja alkuosa Kivistön kautta, jossa uusi asfalttipinta.

----------


## fiber

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta, taas oli mukava lenkki.

----------


## Team-o

Tänään Hepoke, täältä tulossa pari kaveria ja tarkoitus ajella 37kmh. Josko muitakin saisi siihen vauhtiin. Oletamme, että aloitus on edelleen 18:30 Mittatiellä.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Tulevan sunnuntain lenkin aikana Rinnekodilla on Velotourin korvaava kisa käynnissä, missä 8 kierrosta ajaa Rinnekodin mäen, joten se on kovassa käytössä. Pitää kiertää se kohta. Tässä yksi ehdotus ihan eri suuntaan: Pullokiskalle. 

https://www.komoot.com/tour/238687282

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/54340340   (kohdasta more, export as file)

----------


## fiber

Rinnekodin mäki on tosiaan käytössä *koko päivän* eli ensin me kat2/kat3 kierrämme klo 10 alkaen yhdeksän kertaa. Elite aloittaa klo 13 ja kiertää peräti kaksitoista kertaa.

----------


## jahuc

Jones, kun laitat noita vaihtoehtoreittejä (jotka erinomaisia, kiitos niistä), olisi hienoa, jos reitin (gpx, tcx) saisi valmiiksi foorumilta liitteenä. Komoot vaatii rekisteröitymisen, jotta reitin voi ladata eikä kaikki välttämättä halua / jaksa / viitsi tehdä sitä operaatiota.

----------


## jahuc

Ride with GPS tekee samaa eli vaatii kirjautumisen. En tiedä pitääkö reitin postaajalla olla jotkin eri oikeudet / toisenlainen tili, koska kaikki reitit siellä ei kirjautumista vaadi. Mutta jonesin linkkaama näemmä vaatii.

----------


## Kimmo O

Huomenna ois hepoke lenkille about 37km/h vauhdin kavereita hakusessa. Meitä olisi nyt ainakin kolme lähtijää jos saataisiin muutamat muut samaan vauhtiin mukaan?

----------


## nikobiker

Ekaa kertaa tänä kesänä olisin tulossa keskiviikkolenkille huomenna. Mitä Stravasta katsellut, niin porukka on mennyt aika lujaa. Mulle sopisi sellainen 33-35 vauhti. Josko täällä huutelemalla saisi ko. vauhtiin seuraa? Säävarauksella.

----------


## Privileged

Näillä näkymin tulossa pari kuskia 18.30 lähtöön. Perus tunnin alitus mielessä.

----------


## huotah

Aurinko laskee Helsingissä keskiviikkona 2.9. klo 20:20. Pitäisikö siirtyä talviaikatauluun ja aikaistaa lähtöä klo 18:00?

----------


## Isä nitro

Onkos viikonloppuna tarjolla ei-hepolenkkejä hepo-lenkkien speksein tai vastaavin? Tällä tietoa minulle käy la ja su. Kuntoni on arvoitus. Tai eihän se ole. Se on surkea. Eli josko tyyliin  karvan verran alle 30 km/h.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Lauantai käy. Onko 11 sopiva aika? Mistä haluat lähteä Vantaankoskelta vai Hakunilasta ?  Hakunilasta itäänpäin tai Vantaankoskelta pohjoiseen tai länteen päin.
Lauantaina vähän lämpimämpää kuin sunnuntaina ja ei ole satanut yöllä ja vähemmän tuulta, joten sen puoleen se parempi päivä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos kutsusta, kunhan hra Mäkinen ei aja kovin lujaa. Eikös ne lauantain lähdöt ole yleensä olleet Hakunilasta, joten josko sieltä huomenna klo 11 alkaen.

----------


## jones mäkinen

Pyörä ei ole parhaassa kunnossa nyt , Oon koittanut säätää etuvaihtajaa, ja eilisen lenkin jälkeen siitä tippui säätöruuvi ja tänään vielä toinen. Nyt etuvaihtaja on lukittunut vaan isolle rattaalle. Tasaiset osuudet ja alamäet tolla pystyy ajamaan. Edessä iso, takana iso menee ketju pahasti ristiin, mitä tänään ajoin mäissä huomasin. Saatan perua nyt, kun ei tämä ryhmälenkille ole paras mahdollinen.  Tai ei gravellenkki olisi mahdollinen ? Maastopyörä on ajokunnossa. Sitten lähtö voisi olla Maunulan majalta.

----------


## Isä nitro

Sorry mutta ajattelin mennä huomenna maantielle kun on tullut niin harvoin käytyä ja en tiedä koska pääsen seuraavan kerran. Olen Hakunilassa huomenna klo 11 ja ehdotan vaikka Jalostamon lenkkiä (n. 90 km) toivoen että joku muukin tulee paikalle.

----------


## Wiszsla

> Sorry mutta ajattelin mennä huomenna maantielle kun on tullut niin harvoin käytyä ja en tiedä koska pääsen seuraavan kerran. Olen Hakunilassa huomenna klo 11 ja ehdotan vaikka Jalostamon lenkkiä (n. 90 km) toivoen että joku muukin tulee paikalle.



Tulen paikalle, alle 30 kmh-1 mielessä. Jalostamokin sopii; Spjutsundin ja Sköldvikin välin yksityistiellä oli ainakin vielä n. kk sitten parisataa m hiekkakiertotietä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Hieno juttu ja kiva nähdä sinuakin W. Reitistä voidaan keskustella. Kovin paljon pidempää en pysty tekemään, kun on iltapäivästä ylioppilasjuhlat. Ei kuitenkaan omat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

> Spjutsundin ja Sköldvikin välin yksityistiellä oli ainakin vielä n. kk sitten parisataa m hiekkakiertotietä.



Svartbäckintie uusi linjaus on saanut hienon sileän asfalttipinnan jota kelpaa päästellä tulipa kummasta suunnasta tahansa. Työmaasta ei ole muistuttamassa kuin pari tien poikki kulkevaa kapeaa kaivantoa Spjutsundintien puoleisessa päässä ja nekin on siististi peitetty ja tasoitettu.

PS Spjutsundintien kunto valitettavasti on mitä on. Uutta asfalttia saatiin kuin härnäyksen vuoksi aivan tien alkuun, mutta ne kuoppaisimmat pätkät on jätetty entiselleen. On pitkälti makuasia kumpaa suuntaa pitää kurjempana. Toisaalta tie on yhtä hauska ajettava kuin ennenkin ja pienellä porukalla jonossa ajaen pitäisi selvitä ilman muita vaikeuksia kuin ne aina mahdolliset paikkaa katsomattomat tilastollisen todennäköisyyden puitteissa sattuvat rengasrikot.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitti kuitista FF. Tajusin vihdoin (kun en katsonut kartasta) mitä kohtaa tarkoititte eli se on se kesällä valmistunut pihapiirin kierto mäennyppylän kautta. Samaa mieltä FFn kanssa Spjutsundintien kunnosta ja merkityksestä sanasta sanaan.

----------


## Privileged

> Aurinko laskee Helsingissä keskiviikkona 2.9. klo 20:20. Pitäisikö siirtyä talviaikatauluun ja aikaistaa lähtöä klo 18:00?



Täältä kannatus tälle, mites muiden mielestä?

----------


## Isä nitro

Minulle sopii klo 18:00, ja toivon samalla muita hitaamman ryhmän kuskeja huomenna paikalle jookos?

----------


## Remington

Löytyykö kiinnostusta Maunulan majalta la 17.10. klo 9:00 noin 100 km hiekkatielenkki? Noin 4.5h + tauko

----------


## Remington

> Löytyykö kiinnostusta Maunulan majalta la 17.10. klo 9:00 noin 100 km hiekkatielenkki? Noin 4.5h + tauko



Kokeillaan toinen kerta.. :Hymy:  Teen huomenna oman lenkin niin en tule majan kautta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tee vaan oma lenkki - niin minäkin aion tehdä :Hymy: 

Mutta jos teit päätöksesi sillä perusteella ettei kiinnostusta ilmennyt, saatoit olla hieman ennenaikainen. Kinnostuneet kenties halusivat varmistua että pääsevät tarvittavaksi ajaksi fillaroimaan (ja jotkut pessimismiin taipuvaiset ehkä halusivat varmistua ettei sää muutu sateiseksi).

Toiseksi voi olla että ilmoittautumisia, ainakin alustavia, olisi tullut jos olisit esittänyt reittispeksit tai ainakin jonkinlaisen ehdotelman. Voin olla väärässäkin, mutta mulle on jostain jäänyt sellainen vaikutelma että siitä tykätään että tiedetään etukäteen mistä ajetaan ja missä käydään tauolla.

Toisaalta voi olla niinkin että klo 9 oli yksinkertaisesti liian aikaisin aamulla niille jotka ovat tottuneet HePon lenkkien lähtöaikoihin ja niille jotka mieluummin odottavat muutaman tunnin että ilma ehtii edes vähän lämmetä...

----------


## Remington

> Tee vaan oma lenkki - niin minäkin aion tehdä
> 
> Mutta jos teit päätöksesi sillä perusteella ettei kiinnostusta ilmennyt, saatoit olla hieman ennenaikainen. Kinnostuneet kenties halusivat varmistua että pääsevät tarvittavaksi ajaksi fillaroimaan (ja jotkut pessimismiin taipuvaiset ehkä halusivat varmistua ettei sää muutu sateiseksi).
> 
> Toiseksi voi olla että ilmoittautumisia, ainakin alustavia, olisi tullut jos olisit esittänyt reittispeksit tai ainakin jonkinlaisen ehdotelman. Voin olla väärässäkin, mutta mulle on jostain jäänyt sellainen vaikutelma että siitä tykätään että tiedetään etukäteen mistä ajetaan ja missä käydään tauolla.
> 
> Toisaalta voi olla niinkin että klo 9 oli yksinkertaisesti liian aikaisin aamulla niille jotka ovat tottuneet HePon lenkkien lähtöaikoihin ja niille jotka mieluummin odottavat muutaman tunnin että ilma ehtii edes vähän lämmetä...



Kiitos, nämä mainitsemasi asiat ovat juuri näin! Pitää ottaa opiksi.

Ajetaanko Maunulan majalta lauantaisin enää hiekkatietä? Viime vuonna yllätyin kun täällä oli hiljaista, mutta kuitenkin porukka tapasi majalla (varmaan salaa :Hymy: ) ja speksasi yhteisen lenkin ennen lähtöä

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^"Viralliset hepolenkit" taitaa olla jäissä koronan takia.

----------


## JTJ

> Kiitos, nämä mainitsemasi asiat ovat juuri näin! Pitää ottaa opiksi.
> 
> Ajetaanko Maunulan majalta lauantaisin enää hiekkatietä? Viime vuonna yllätyin kun täällä oli hiljaista, mutta kuitenkin porukka tapasi majalla (varmaan salaa) ja speksasi yhteisen lenkin ennen lähtöä



Viime talvena ajettiin pienellä, mutta aktiivisella porukalla yleensä sunnuntaisin, mutta välillä myös lauantaisin klo 10:30. Tänä syksynä olen ajellut ainakin toistaiseksi vain omia lenkkejä enkä tiedä, onko majalta lähtenyt porukkaa lenkeille.

----------


## nikobiker

Olisiko kiinnostuneita lauantaina jos kävisi ajamassa Hiekkatierallin reitin? Ihan PK:ta vaan. Maunulasta klo 10.30?

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6279531

----------


## Isä nitro

Tämä tuli kuin tilauksesta. Kiitos kutsusta. Tulen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## nikobiker

> Tämä tuli kuin tilauksesta. Kiitos kutsusta. Tulen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




No nyt oli nopea vaste! Hienoa, nähdään siis la.

----------


## Isä nitro

Olen odottanut tällä palstalla monta kuukautta etusormi näppäimistöllä valmiina.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JTJ

Tulen myös mukaan!

----------


## Wiszsla

Olisi ollut mukava ajaa kanssanne, mutten tänään pääse mukaan. Hyvää lenkkiä.

----------


## Tassu

Ihan koko lenkkiä en ajanu tänään, mutta melkein. Suurin piirtein 6 tuntia tuli vietettyä tänään satulassa, joka on meikälle ihan kova suoritus. Hiekkatiet oli vallan mainiossa kunnossa ja niitä oli kyllä ilo ajaa. Oli mukava ajaa pitkästä aikaa porukassa myös asfalttia. Kiitos!

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos minunkin puolestani. Tällaisia reissuja olen kaipaillut. Mittariin tuli 107 km, mikä oli ehkä hieman liian paljon kuntoni huomioiden. Mutta tästä voisi käynnistää uuden uljaan gravel-kauden. Katsotaan sitten mitä tehdään kun lumi tulee. Jos tulee. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

Lenkki oli hyvä, hiekkatiet olivat mainiossa kunnossa (ja Hiekkatierallin reitti on ihan hauska, ainakin näin maltillisella vauhdilla ajettuna). Kahvitaukokin pidettiin, tosin melko proosallisesti S-Marketissa, mutta parempaakaan aukiolevaa emme Nurmijärveltä pyhäpäivänä osanneet löytää.

Eritasoisista fillaristeista koostuva joukko oli suuruudeltaan seitsemän ajajaa, kaluston kirjo ulottui fiksistä täysjousitettuun maastopyörään, mutta uskoakseni kaikilla oli mukavaa. Porukasta ihan kaikki eivät Maunulan majalle saakka palanneet, mutta ehkä sentään yksi.

----------


## nikobiker

Ajettaisko taas gravelia lauantaina? Eli majalta klo 10.30.

Kiinnostaisko Keravan keikka?

Jotain tän suuntaista:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34585731

----------


## Firlefanz

Varmaankin on jokunen sellainenkin gravelfillaristi jonka näkökulmasta Hiekkatierallissa mennään omiin vauhtivaroihin nähden aivan liian kovaa ja Gravel Fondossa ajetaan aivan liian pitkä lenkki, mutta joille tuommoinen siirtymineen satanen (tai vähän päälle) olisi vielä sekä mielekäs että käytettävissä olevan ajan puitteisiin mahtuva. Ja vauhtikin varmaan ihan sopiva.


PS En moiti reittiä enkä sen yksityiskohtiakaan huonoksi, mutta semmoinen ehdotus tuli mieleen että Keravalla voisi (sen sijaan että jatkaa suoraan Läntiselle Kannistontielle) kääntyä Mäyräkorventieltä vasempaan Rajatielle eli ajaa Rajatie-Käpytie-Koivikontie-Pursutie ja kääntyä sitten Uudenkyläntielle, jolloin ollaankin taas speksatulla reitillä. (Ei tämä vaihtoehto millään lailla parempi taida olla eikä hauskempikaan, onpahan vain sellainen "näin minä ajaisin" :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos kutsusta. Tällä tietoa olen tulossa, tosin aika monin varauksin. Ensimmäinen on aika, joka on sellainen limitteri, että jos minua ei näy Manan majalla niin liittyneen seurueeseenne Keravan joen kohdilta - jos nimittäin tuo piirretty reitti pitää paikkaansa - ja tietenkään en oleta, että alatte odottelemaan minua. Ja ainakin joudun jättäytymään pois paluumatkalla kotini kohdilla. Ja mitäs vielä. Gravel-pyörä odottaa osia ulkomailta, joten saavun semi-gravelilla paikalle. 

Hyvää keliä ainakin luvataan huomiseksi.

----------


## JYLY

Olittehan tämän vastapäivään kiertämässä?





> Ajettaisko taas gravelia lauantaina? Eli majalta klo 10.30.
> 
> Kiinnostaisko Keravan keikka?
> 
> Jotain tän suuntaista:
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34585731

----------


## Firlefanz

> Olittehan tämän vastapäivään kiertämässä?



En ihan ymmärrä kysymystä: kiertosuuntahan selviää kun liikuttaa osoitinta reittiviivalla.

Mutta, joo, vastapäivään. 

PS Sitä en osaa sanoa onko reitin speksaaja ajatellut kahvitaukoa pidettävän - ja jos on, niin missä.

----------


## nikobiker

Joo vastapäivään.

Tosin speksaajalla oli kiire ja heitti vaan vanhan ajetun lenkin sellasenaan tuonne aktivoidakseen/tunnustellakseen porukkaa.

Eli ajattelin että tuostä jätetään Maunulan eteläpuolinen osuus pois. Majalta ajetaan Hallainvuorelle Käpylän, Vantaanjoen ja Viikin metsän kautta. Sitä piirrertylle reitille sitten. Näin tuosta tippuu arviolta 20km pois.

Huomiseen!

----------


## nikobiker

Tauko vois olla täällä:
https://www.uudenmaanherkku.fi/

----------


## Wiszsla

Tulen mukaan - perässä roikkumaan varmaan.

----------


## JYLY

Megeydyn myös.

----------


## nikobiker

7 kuskia lähti majalta tänään kohti Keravaa. Kahdeksas tuli vielä Kuusijärveltä mukaan. Matkaa majalta majalle tuli vähän yli 80 km ja keskivauhti 22,5 give or take. Sää oli mitä parhain, samoin Uudenmaan herkun tarjoilut. Seurasta nyt puhumattakaan! Hieno lenkki. Kiitosta vaan.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos minunkin puolesta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Impulso53

Lähteekö joku lenkille Vantaankoskelta huomenna klo 11?

----------


## nikobiker

Jos jotkut suunnittelevat keskiviikkolenkkien aloittamista Mittatieltä, niin varoituksen sana Massbyntiestä: n. 500 m Ingmannilta eteenpäin on kohta, missä koko oikean puolen kaista on täynnä syviä reikiä n. 20m matkalta. Jos meinaa kohdassa ajaa, niin se on pakko tehdä vastaantulevien kaistalla. Tuosta muutama sata metriä ja on tietyö. Tie revitty auki n. 100 m matkalta. Ettei porukassa välttämättä kannata viidenkympin vauhtia pitää yllä Ingmannin mäkien jälkeen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ylläolevan reilun kahden viikon takaisen nikobikerin viestin jälkeen ei Massbyntiellä ole mitään tapahtunut. Aukirevityllä pätkällä tosin nyt soralla erottuu autojen jäljiltä jonkinlainen ajolinjan tapainen, jonka vieressä on epätasaisempaa tai kuoppaistakin. Eikä sille reikiä täynnä olevalle kohdalle (heti kun alamäki kaartuu loivasti vasemmalle) myöskään ole tehty mitään - eikä myöskään vaikuta mitenkään siltä että sille edes oltaisiin tekemässä jotain.

(Mittatien keskiviikkolenkit taidettiin jo aloittaa - täysin epävirallisesti eikä tietenkään entiseen malliin isoissa ryhmissä - joten Massbyntien tilanne lienee tänäänkin starttaavien tiedossa, mutta onhan meitä monia jotka saattavat ajaa reittiä muuten vain ja joita ne kuopat ihan yhtä lailla vaanivat.)

----------


## jones mäkinen

Oon nähnyt bussinkin Immersbyntiellä, En tiedä onko tän vuoden uudistus, ajaa kaiketi vaan päivällä. hyvä näin ettei tule isoa porukkaa vastaan.
https://reittiopas.hsl.fi/linjat/HSL.../HSL:9994:0:01
https://api.digitransit.fi/timetable...outes/9994.pdf

----------


## nikobiker

Huomenna lauantaina Nitron kanssa lähdetään lenkille Hakunilasta klo 12. Ei vielä reittiä tarkemmin funtsittu, mutta ehkä voisi pistäytyä juuri avatulla SSS-paviljongilla munkilla. Tarkoitus ajaa 2-3h. Mulle sopisi vauhti max. 30 kph. Ei haittaa hiljempaakin ajaa. Tervetuloa mukaan.

Edit: Hakunilan urheilupuiston parkkikselta lähtö siis.

----------


## alppu

> Huomenna lauantaina Nitron kanssa lähdetään lenkille Hakunilasta klo 12. Ei vielä reittiä tarkemmin funtsittu, mutta ehkä voisi pistäytyä juuri avatulla SSS-paviljongilla munkilla. Tarkoitus ajaa 2-3h. Mulle sopisi vauhti max. 30 kph. Ei haittaa hiljempaakin ajaa. Tervetuloa mukaan.
> 
> Edit: Hakunilan urheilupuiston parkkikselta lähtö siis.



Tämä on siis maantietä?

----------


## nikobiker

> Tämä on siis maantietä?



Kyllä vain

----------


## Wiszsla

> Kyllä vain



Kuulostaa hienolta. Yritän tulla mukaan roikkumaan.

----------


## nikobiker

Olipa mukava lenkki. Porukkaa oli enimmillään 8 ajajaa. Selvästikin tilausta näille taas. Vauhti pysyi maltillisena, paviljongin munkit maistuivat (tilasipa eräs jäsen hanpurilaisateriankin), ilma ja seura parasta A-luokkaa. Maalissa porukka vaikutti oikein tyytyväiseltä. Kiitos! Lisää näitä.

----------


## Isä nitro

Kiitos matkanjärjestäjälle ja kanssamatkustajille. Eiköhän oteta piakkoin uusiksi. Ajokelejä on ainakin luvassa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## alppu

> Kiitos matkanjärjestäjälle ja kanssamatkustajille. Eiköhän oteta piakkoin uusiksi. Ajokelejä on ainakin luvassa



Kiitokset minunkin puolesta. Vähän eksyin ja 
myöhästyin lähdöstä mutta onneksi sain teidät kiinni kahvilalla.

----------


## Liikuttava

Massbyntien kuoppainen kohta on muuten korjattu ja päällä on uutta sileää asvalttia!

----------


## duris

Jos sitä Hepon keskiviikkolenkille tulisi parin vuoden tauon jälkeen. Oliko nuo edelleen mittatieltä 18:30 ja oliko vapaata vauhtia tänä keväänä ollut tarjolla?

----------


## kaveri1200

Klo 18 lähdetty liikkeelle. Vielä niin vähän porukkaa ollut mukana, että yhtenä porukkana lähdetty, eli vapaavauhti.

----------


## Virtanen

Sunnuntain Vantaankosken klo 11 lähdössä oli 5 kuskia. Ajeltiin 80km lenkki Lottamuseolle 28~km/h keskarilla. Kiitos seurasta ja toiv. kaikki pääsivät kuivina kotiin!
Tässä jonkun foorumilaisen viime kesälle kopioima Hepon lenkkien reittilista (seuraavia viikonloppuja ajatellen): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...OVkto/htmlview

----------


## fiber

Meinasin tulla kuudenneksi, mutta kun täällä ei ollut mitään viestiä ja olin jo etuajassa liikkeellä, niin menin omia matkojani. Isä Nitro otti minut kiinni Riipiläntiellä ja sain siten hyvää ajoseuraa noin kymmeneksi kilometriksi.

Ehkä sitten ensi viikonloppuna "HePo"-lenkille.

----------


## Isä nitro

Jotta ei kävisi kuten Fiberille niin kysynpä onko huomenna sunnuntaina 20.6. lähtöä Vantaankoskelta klo 11 maisemissa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jones mäkinen

Huomenna sm kisat klo alkaa 11, haluaisin katsoa kisan ainakin lopun. Voidaanko jo lähteä aiemmin ? Tänään lähdin jo ennen 7. Alussa olikin mukavan viileää 17C, 2-3 tunnin jälkeen oli 27C. Käykö poikkeuksellisen aikainen lähtö 7 tai 8 ?

----------


## Isä nitro

Sorry, liian aikaista ehdottelet. Tällä tietoa käväisen klo 11 maisemissa grillin tuntumassa tsekkaamassa josko siellä olisi muita lähtijöitä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, fillarijengi, 

piiiitkäääästääää aikaa täällä minäkin!!! Ja heti uutta tietoa: HePon kuntolenkit aktivoituvat lähiaikoina. Ensin aloitetaan maanantaina (5.7.) Viikin Prismalta klo 18 aloittelijoiden (ja toki muidenkin) 40 km:n Sipoonjokilaakson "mäkivaparilla". Kahvoissa (sic) ovat nyt uudet voimat, ja minä lähinnä enää taustapiruna tästä etiäppäin. >>UUSI>> Seuratkaa ilmoitteluamme  :Hymy: 

Jk. Olen vetämässä/aloittamassa myös uuden "miinus-60" lenkin lauantaisin Maunulan majalta klo 10.30. Ilmoittelen, jahka lenkin status muuttuu virallisemmaksi (...okei, uteliaisuudesta voitte käydä jo ensi launtaina katsomassa majalla "wanhoja  :Cool:  koukkupolvia"; tervetuloa nuaremmatkin  :Hymy: 
Jjk. Molemmilla em. lenkeillä on allek. pitämä opastus ryhmäajon "salatieteeseen" ennen (kunto)lenkin (lue. yhteisajelun) alkua.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Hei, hepolaiset,

nyt on eka aloittelijoiden (ja pidemmälle ehtineiden) Sipoonjokilaakson lenkki ajettu Viikin Prismalta. Kuskeja oli mukana 15; kiitos kaikille osallistuneille  :Hymy:  Keskari (ajonaikainen) Viikissä oli 23,8. Ovelta-ovelle allek. tuli 55 km. Ihan peruslenkki tapahtumiltaan; ts. ei mitään erityistä raportoitavaa (..okei, yxi siili nähtiin paluumatkalla kevarilla). Aloittelijoita oli yli 10. Opastin heitä ennen starttia ryhmäajamisen pelisääntöihin; ja sitten lähdimme niitä harjoittelemaan. 

Jk. HePon kuntolenkkien keskustelu siirtyy uuteen ketjuun. Pekka-setä kiittää  :Hymy:  Ristoa tämän ketjun aloittamisesta ja kaikkia ketjua seuranneita/ keskusteluihin osallistuneita (...meitä  :Cool:  on ollut paaaaaljoooon vuosien varrella) sekä kuittaa (= poistuu).

----------


## nikobiker

> Hei, hepolaiset,
> 
> nyt on eka aloittelijoiden (ja pidemmälle ehtineiden) Sipoonjokilaakson lenkki ajettu Viikin Prismalta. Kuskeja oli mukana 15; kiitos kaikille osallistuneille  Keskari (ajonaikainen) Viikissä oli 23,8. Ovelta-ovelle allek. tuli 55 km. Ihan peruslenkki tapahtumiltaan; ts. ei mitään erityistä raportoitavaa (..okei, yxi siili nähtiin paluumatkalla kevarilla). Aloittelijoita oli yli 10. Opastin heitä ennen starttia ryhmäajamisen pelisääntöihin; ja sitten lähdimme niitä harjoittelemaan.



Hienoa, että porukkaa oli noin mukavasti. Kysyntää selvästi on. Kiitos Pekka aktivoitumisesta!

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...en malta olla mainitsematta vielä yhdestä tärkeästä asiasta: nimittäin, HePon lenkit tarvitsevat vetäjiä, sekä säännöllisesti vetäviä, että silloin tällöin vetäviä. -- Useinhan on niin, että urheilija, tai kuntoilija, urheilee ja/tai kuntoilee vain itselleen, ts. tärkeää ovat omat kilometrit, oma kunto jne. Tämä on ihan ok; kilpailijan on oltavakin vähän egoisti, että saavuttaa tavoitteensa. Mutta sitten, kun tavoitteet on saavutettu, olisiko syytä kysyä, että jos ja kun tämä harrastus on antanut niin paljon itselle, että voisiko vähän antaa muille, esim. omaa aikaansa, vaikka keskariryhmän vetämisen muodossa, edes silloin tällöin. Että antaisi luvan HePon Timolle kysyä vetäjäksi ja voisi joskus, silloin tällöin, vastata myöntävästi - ja antaa vähän pyöräilyn iloa (sic!) myös muille, ei vain itselle.

Loppukevennys: Pyöräily 40 vuotta sitten (by Velogi :-)

----------


## Fuuga

Siis lenkit pyörivät taas?

Joku 25-28 veto pitäisi sujua vähän päivästä riippuen. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## Firlefanz

Ne lenkit pyörivät joiden pyöritys on aloitettu tai tullaan aloittamaan.

HePon sivulta https://hepo.fi/toiminta/kuntolenkit/ en oikein osannut tarkempaa (ja tarvittavaa) tietoa löytää eikä lenkkikalenterikaan (jolle sivulta ohjataan) kerro kuin jo ajetusta Viikistä lähtevästä maanantailenkistä (josta Pekka ennättikin kertomaan).

Facebook-sivulta (jonne myös ohjataan) löysin seuraavanlaista:





> Lisätietoja lenkeistä tullaan lisäämään hepo.fi/toiminta/kuntolenkit/ -verkkosivun lenkkikalenteriin kesän mittaan.







> Nyt  lähdetään ensisijaisesti järjestämään matalan kynnyksen lenkkejä,  erityisesti uusia ja kokemattomia harrastajia varten. Ketään ei jätetä  eikä hapoteta ylämäissä. Kun homma taas saadaan kunnolla pyörimään,  keskustellaan muistakin lenkeistä.




Pekka Sirkiä kertoi ylempänä että:





> HePon kuntolenkkien keskustelu siirtyy uuteen ketjuun.



Olisikin mielestäni toivottavaa että se avattaisiin jo piakkoin, vaikkei lenkkitoiminnan käynnistyminen koko entisessä laajuudessaan olisikaan ihan heti ohjelmassa.


PS Satun tietämään (vaikken ole itse ollut mukana ajamassa) että niin Kuninkaanmäen/Mittatien keskiviikko- kuin Vantaankosken lauantai- ja sunnuntailenkkejä on ajettu ilman minkäänlaista edes epävirallista statusta koronarajoitusten sallimissa puitteissa pienissä porukoissa. 

Nythän - jos tulevaisuus pysyy koronaviruksen suhteen yhtä valoisana kuin meistä optimistisimmat sen näkevät - näitä lenkkejä voitaisiin ymmärtääkseni ruveta ajamaan "puolivirallisina" eli niistä tässä ketjussa (eli ei siinä toisessa, Pekan mainitsemassa) tiedottaen. Kokeneita ajajia olisi varmaankin tulossa sen verran että systeemi pyörisi milteipä itseorganisoituvasti?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...kun aihe näyttäää kiinnostavan  :Hymy:  jatkan vielä hetken verran: *HePon uusi lenkkisysteem*i vaatii _nimetyn_ ns. vastuuvetäjän (mieluiten perälaudan eli 2. vetäjän) jokaiselle viralliselle lenkille. Maanantaina Viikissä tämä toteutui hyvin, kun oli useampia (jopa nimettyjä!) vetäjiä paikalla. Keskiviikkona tämä voisi toteutua siten, että _yksi lähtevistä keskariryhmistä olisi HePon nimissä (esim. 25, ja tällekin ryhmälle olisi nimetty/nimetyt vetäjät). Muut paikalta samaan aikaan lähtevät ryhmät voisivat ovat sitten eri seurojen ja/tai villejä. Mutta HePolla ei niiden kanssa olisi tekemistä/vastuuta.

Aiempina vuosina, kun väkeä oli enemmän, toimi ihan hyvin mainittu "tilastollinen" systeemi, jolloin pääosaan lähdöistä tuli mukaan ihan luontevasti, ilman mitään nimeämisiä,  vetäjiä (...ei aina, mutta useimmiten). *Nyt on kuitenkin uusi aika ja uudet systeemit.* Vetäjien nimeäminen netissä (vrt. #5002 linkki lenkkikalenteriin) ei tarkoita, että _jatkuvasti_ joutuisi nakitetuksi, mutta _silloin tällöin_ tarkoittaa sitä, että jos ilmoittautuu (minimissään) esim. vaikka _vain kerran kesässä ja vaikka _vain yhden lenkin vetäjäksi, niin silloin _pitää olla paikalla ja _pitää olla nimettynä lenkkikalenterissa.

*Lisätietoja:* _Timo Koposelta_, joka odottaa vetäjäksi ilmoittautuvien ilmoittautumisia (runsaasti ja usein). Näin saadaan vähitellen rakennettua uuden ajan mukainen lenkkisysteemi (...sanoo Pekka-setä ja poistuu takavasemmalle... mutta -- huom!!! -- on jo ilmoittautunut hyvinkin monelle lenkille vetäjäksi  :Hymy: )

----------


## tnurmine

Toivotaan tänään(kin) löytyvän Mittatieltä klo 18 myös rauhallisempaa lenkkivauhtia suosivia, eli ~25...30kmh !

----------


## LintuPete

Löytyy kyllä, lähden sinne, tulee tässä tunnin siirtymä sopivasti pohjillle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Apropos, isot pojat ajavat tietenkin mistä haluavat eli vauhti huomioonottaen lienee järkevää ja suotaaakin että he ajavat vanhaa reittiä, Jokivarrentiellä ajoradan laitaa, Kuninkaantien ja Öljytien kautta Brobölentielle ja Uudella Porvoontiellä ajoradan laitaa Söderkullan läpi.

Mutta entä rauhallisemmalla lenkkivauhdilla: tietenkin kelviä niin Jokivarrentiellä kuin Uudella Porvoontiellä - mutta ajetaanko niin sanottua new normalia eli jatketaan susiliittymään eli Martinkyläntien ja Bröbölentien kiertoliittymään saakka? Vai ylitetäänkö ajorata ja mennään entiseen malliin (jolloin vältetään tienylitys stop-merkin takaa Öljytien risteyksessä)?

----------


## tnurmine

Ja Mittatieltä lähti klo 18:10 hitaampi ryhmä (1). Nopeampi ryhmä (3) jäi päivystämään lisäjoukkoja ja starttasi klo 18:30. Arlan mäessä ohitus ja mäkien jälkeen ajettiin nelikossa loppumatka.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

...kuulostaa hyvältä, että Kunkun hitaampaan (alle 3-kympin) vauhtiin on/oli väkeä tullut/tulossa. Maanantain Viikin lenkin osallistujista pääosa, _btw_, oli niin hyvässä kunnossa, että he voivat kuntonsa puolesta osallistua keskiviikkonakin. Yritetään siis saada aikaan keskiviikoksi HePon ryhmä. Mutta muutokset vievät aikansa, eivätkä hetkessä tapahdu. --> *Toistan edellisten viestieni vetoomuksen vetäjien (...myös wanhojen, jos heillä niin sanotusti kampi vielä kiertyy  ja motivaatiota  löytyy, edes sporadisesti) ilmoittautumisesta palvelukseen. Ugh.*

----------


## Isä nitro

Onko kiinnostusta huomisaamun eli 11.7. lähtöön Vantaankoskelta? Minulla käy ”normiaika” eli klo 11 mutta aikaisempikin lähtö mahdollinen.

----------


## heeman

Kiinnostelee mukava hellelenkki, yritän ehtiä klo11 paikalle.

----------


## Isä nitro

Puuronsyönnin lomasta kuittaan, että olen tulossa Vantaankoskelle. Joku alle satasen reissu (kuten Siippoo tai Nukarin kasikko) mielessä ja vauhti sovittaneen oletettujen kuskien kesken. Ilmeisesti tulossa varsin hyvä ja ei aivan niin kuuma päivä kuin eilen.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

HePon kuntoilupuolen maanantain Viikin Prisman (lähtö Maaherranpuiston puolelta) klo 18 aloittelijoille suunnattu ryhmäajoharjoitus (47 km) Sipooseen ja takaisin. Sis. opastuksen ryhmäajoon ennen lenkkiä. Reittilinkki tästä. Vetäjinä P & O-P. _Tervetuloa!!! 

_Jk. Keskari tällä lenkillä on alle 25 km/h, mutta -- _huom!_ -- tämä ei ole retkivauhtinen lenkki; HePon pitkät retket ovat erikseen.

----------


## Kopu

No niin, nyt on Pekankin lupaama uusi ketju perustettu.

TimoK

----------


## tnurmine

Mainostetaan vielä tässä ketjussa Kuninkaanmäen (toistaiseksi vielä statuksella "epävirallinen") Keskiviikkolenkkiä, eli näin kesäaikaan startti klo *18:30
*os. Mittatie 27/29 välinen parkkipaikka. Lenkin pituus noin 50km.

Nopeudet sovitaan porukan toiveiden mukaan, mutta tavoitteena nopeampi (30++/vapaavauhti) ja hitaampi ryhmä (kuntovauhti ~25...30kmh).
Hitaampaan ryhmään voi tulla myös harjoittelemaan ryhmäajoa.
Nyt kannattaa nauttia näistä keleistä, kun niitä kerrankin on!

----------


## tnurmine

Mittatiellä tänään 9 kuskia, joista lähti neljen hengen nopeampi ryhmä ja kolmen hengen hitaampi ryhmä.

----------


## duris

> Mittatiellä tänään 9 kuskia, joista lähti neljen hengen nopeampi ryhmä ja kolmen hengen hitaampi ryhmä.



Sen verran tarkennusta, että nopeempaan lähti kuusi kuskia mutta pari jäi/jättäyty ekassa alamäessä. Keskariksi muodostui 41km/h jos ei oteta huomioon yhtä renkaanvaihtoepisodia.

Kuuma oli keli, huh.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tiedoksi, että olen huomenna lauantaina (16.7.) Maunulan majalla klo  10.30, jos jollain on kysyttävää/kommentoitavaa HePon lenkkien  uudistumisesta. Epävirallisesti lenkki on "miinus 60", mutta  nuaremmatkin voivat tulla paikalle. Ja lyhyt (!) lenkkikin saatetaan  ajaa.

Jk. Saman tien voi/t ilmoittautua lenkinvetäjäksi (tyyliin: kerran/useammin-kesässä-minäkin-voisin) 
Jjk. Ns. villien lenkkien aktiivien toiveet huomioidaan, _imho_, mikäli se minusta on kiinni.

----------


## heeman

Tiedoksi maanantain lenkkeilijöille, koko Porvoontien kelvi saa uutta asvalttia tällä hetkellä. Voi olla maanantaina jo valmis, mutta toistaiseksi mennään ajotien puolella Mellunmäestä eteenpäin.

----------


## tnurmine

Mittatiellä eilen 10 kuskia, josta lähdettiin kahtena ryhmänä. Eli väkimäärä hyvässä kasvussa.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Pohdin tässä ääneen, että edistyneempien kuskien _keskariryhmissä (28, 30, 32 jne.)_ voisi olla _vain yksi nimetty HePon vetäjä_, jolloin ko. lenkki (lue. ryhmä) menisi HePon "sateenvarjon" alle. Muutoin aivan aloittelijoille tarkoitetussa _25:ssä_ olisi _kaksi_ vetäjää. Mutta tämä on nyt vain yksityisajattelua, kun en ole enää "vetovastuussa" näis/s/t/ä laajemmiss/t/a linjauksiss/t/a...

Jk. Hyvä, että väkeä näyttää jälleen tulevan mukaan  :Hymy:  Jengi on tässä vaiheessa ajokautta niiiiin hyvässä kunnossa, että moni ajaa mieluusti jo wauhdikkaammin (so. 28/30/32/35 jne.). -- Mainitsen vielä, että nopealla ja tasaisella Söderkullantiellä on uusi asvaltti (jos ei Boxintien kautta halua ajaa).

----------


## tnurmine

Jatketaan tilastointia. Mittatien lähdössä eilen (klo 18:30) paikalla 6, joista muodostui noin 40kmh ja 30kmh porukat. Ilahduttavasti jälkimmäisessä (4) oli tasapuolisesti nais- ja mieskuskeja .
Keli oli taas mainio ja sadepilvet osasivat meidät väistää. Boksintielllä lähinnä märkiä tienpätkiä.
Keskiviikkolenkille voi hyvin tulla myös pienemmillä vauhtitavotteilla, sillä "kuntoryhmässä" ajetaan sovittua nopeutta tai tarvittaessa hitaamminkin  :Hymy:

----------


## tnurmine

Mittatiellä eilen 6+4 ja keli mitä parhain.

----------


## pasternak

Ovatko ke- (Mittatieltä) ja su-lenkit (Vantaankoskelta) päällä omatoimisesti tänä vuonna? Jos ovat, niin mistäköhän reittejä lataillaan, jos mitään listausta lenkkireiteistä ylipäätään on.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Ovatko ke- (Mittatieltä) ja su-lenkit (Vantaankoskelta) päällä omatoimisesti tänä vuonna? Jos ovat, niin mistäköhän reittejä lataillaan, jos mitään listausta lenkkireiteistä ylipäätään on.



Toisesta ketjusta poimittu:





> Tiedoksi: koska Hepon lenkkipalaveriin ei 7.3. tullut yhtään halukasta vetäjää, Hepon 'viralliset' lenkit ovat tämän(kin) kesän tauolla. Tulen ohjaamaan kyselyt lenkeistä tähän ketjuun, toivottavasti muodostuu paljon hyviä ajoporukoita. Yhdistys seuraa tilannetta ja ottaa vastaan ehdotuksia ja ideoita. Kireitä ketjuja!



Ja täällä voi kysellä ajoseuraa:

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...tomat-yhteisle

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...kien-uusi-alku

----------

